# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Agosto 2010 +



## tonuel (1 Ago 2010)

) ) ) ) ) ) ) )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Ago 2010)

por fin consigue usted una pole......aunque en este hilo no participe el puto director.......sino seria usted otra vez segundon :ouch:


tendremos guano en agosto o nos iremos a los diecisietemiles señor Tonuel ???


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por fin consigue usted una pole......aunque en este hilo no participe el puto director.......sino seria usted otra vez segundon :ouch:
> 
> 
> tendremos guano en agosto o nos iremos a los diecisietemiles señor Tonuel ???



Subpole para mi.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2010)

Ese oso hace tiempo que está esperando que le sirvan la mesa, como siga así se queda en los huesos.

Pd. Subpole bis por estar en el mismo minuto


----------



## tula (1 Ago 2010)

A ver las fieras, qué opináis de ésto:

*NEGOCIO EN BOLSA BAJO MÍNIMOS, PANTOMIMA DEL ESTRÉS BANCARIO.....*


> Traigo a escena dos asuntos importantes de la Bolsa durante la semana: *la caída en picado del volumen de negocio, hasta mínimos anuales*, y la pantomima del estrés bancario. Sobre el primer asunto, la pregunta que se hacen los expertos es *si puede el mercado mantenerse en posición vertical por mucho tiempo, sin gasolina que lo empuje más arriba. Sobre el estrés bancario, risas y carcajadas*. Fíjense que España estaba fuera del euro minutos antes de esta representación y ahora ha sido le mejor parada. Entonces ¿echamos a Alemania del euro. Sí, negocio bajo mínimos. El míercoles escribía este apunte:* “Estamos bajo mínimos en términos de negocio. Es increíble, ni una orden, ni una sugerencia...Y la Bolsa sube, hasta que se pegue la gran torta*. Todo está cogido con alfileres, aquí y allí, allí y aquí. Este fin de semana han estado mis cuñados de EEUU y dicen que allí la doble recesión no es una hipótesis, sino una realidad, pero que las estadísticas, como si alguien las manipulara, siguen insuflando ánimo, más ánimo, como a los ciclistas, que ya no pueden sostenerse en pie. Pero no hace falta desplazarse a USA para ver la retahíla larga de desvaríos y promesas incumplidas ¿Te acuerdas cuando en el verano de 2008 los grandes Organismos Internacionales decían que lo peor de la Crisis ya había pasado, incluso algunos gobernantes, como Zapatero, decían desconocer la Crisis? Hoy sucede lo mismo. Pero me centro en la Bolsa”, me dice E.P.
> 
> 
> “He hablado con más colegas de otros tantos bancos de primer orden, como el mío, y de sociedades de Bolsa, que saben lo que hacen. Me cuentan lo mismo. *No entienden cómo la Bolsa sube, porque el negocio está bajo mínimos*. Sí, bajo mínimos. Más bajo que en Semana Santa, por ejemplo. Después de analizar y reflexionar con unos y otros hemos encontrado la razón de esta sinrazón: hay intervención de los bancos centrales, como sucedió aquí en España después de la muerte de Franco. Hay intervención de los bancos centrales, como ya vimos y vivimos en el Gran Rebote iniciado el 9 de marzo del año pasado. Por cierto, el rebote Más Odiado de Todos los Tiempos, porque fue a parar a manos de los dos grandes bancos de inversión de EEUU, que quedan vivos, como todo el mundo que se dedica a la Bolsa ha leído de sobra en los últimos meses"…...........



La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2010)

No queda otra que seguir la corriente cuando se conformen las señales.

Aunque no tenga sentido, es así como se gana la pasta en este casino.


----------



## debianita (1 Ago 2010)

Cojo sitio. Como pasan los meses :ouch:


----------



## EL FARAON (1 Ago 2010)

Voy a poner 5 estrellas a este hilo por excelencia...


----------



## Nico (1 Ago 2010)

Bueno... saludar antes de que aparezcan personajes de la talle de Pollastre, Mulder, LCASC no deja de ser todo un mérito.

Sub-sub-vicesub-pole.

(y no quiero ser ingrato con aquellos a los que no cito pero sólo he puesto algunos ejemplos)


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Pues para empezar el dia, vienen fuertes ya no???en IGmarkets ya sale en ibex con +68 y el DJ con +40.

Como ven la semana señores?


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Jodooo, pepones ya por la noche... el nikkei segun bloomberg baja 40 puntos.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Queda mucha tela que cortar esta noche, pero del viernes me quedaron un nivel que tocar por encima de 10600 y un nivel suelto en 10.820 (que de momento se mantiene)

Antes del 11 de agosto deberíamos de visitar la zona de los 10.200/300.

Esto formaría un doble techo en la zona de los 10.700/800 que nos mandaría hasta los niveles anteriormente señalados.

Si salen niveles por encima de 10.925, directamente podemos irnos a los 11075-11200

De todas formas según vaya pasando la semana veremos donde se crean nuevos niveles.
Datos: SP adelantado ha tocado los 1109
Futuros del SP 4,75 puntos arriba
Euro/Dólar 1.3055
Futuros IBEX 10.523

Un rato más y a dormir, si hay novedades significativas en estos datos los pondré antes de meterme en el sobre.


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2010)

Buenos días a todos, otro mes más en el casino.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Esto baja y yo *lamentablemente acierto más del 95% de mis predicciones*.
> 
> Que dios os pille confesados, o bien que os pille cortos y ganeis dinero.
> 
> Recordad esto en 2011, que la gente suba el link.



Que suerte, yo con acertar un 70% de ellas ya sería rica.



TradingMetales dijo:


> lo siento por todos, pero... es un 50% el acertar si sube o baja... ¿sabes ganar con la subida? ... Pues deberías ganar con la bajada... *Para todo lo demás, MasterCard* :d



Para todo lo demas, stop loss. :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2010)

Wata! estas vivo 

Mulder tiene ustec un mensajito


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Wata! estas vivo
> 
> Mulder tiene ustec un mensajito



El osezno Wataru ^_^ ???

dónde?
dónde está?

que salga y salude!! ::::


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El osezno Wataru ^_^ ???
> 
> dónde?
> dónde está?
> ...




Si está vivo  , me ha dado un thanks en un mensaje. Wata saluda


----------



## carvil (2 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1108-9 soporte zona de 1090



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Ago 2010)

a los buenos dias señores, no queria ir a pasar un dia de pesca sin antes saludar a los que sufren frente a la pantalla ::

Buena suerte y buena caza


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2010)

ya queda menos para el big guano... 8:



así que disfruten de las vacaciones... 


:S :S :S :S


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

Desde que abro el navegador y ya me salen todas las pestañas en el sitio que quiero que no me entero de cuando se cambia el hilo 

Como pole me he lucido!


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Que pepones estan no?? madre de dios...


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2010)

El stoxxx a punto de caramelo para romper resistencias. Los 2800 los han dejado ahí...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Yeepa, vaya subidon que esta pegando el ibex no?? bueno y los demas tambien que leches... :: vaya manera mas jodida de lebantarse un lunes de vacaciones.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

1......2.......3...... probando.....


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

si no hay guano ni perspectivas de que lo haya esto se convierte en un desierto


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2010)

Es que poco hemos avanzado, ni para 1 lado ni para el otro, ibex y stoxxx atacando las resistencias numantinas, así que toca esperar...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Pues a ver si llega ya el guano marrano que si no me va a pillar fuera :´( ya que marcho el jueves hasta el lunes de la semana que viene (cosas de la mecanica, 4x4 y un largo etc.).


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (2 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Seguimos metidos en el lateral, ahora en la parte de arriba.

El fin de semana hacía análisis en el blog del Ibex y del Mini SP500 y las conclusioes eran poco más o menos, que el Ibex se ha estampado contra resistencias y que el Mini SP no ha podido romper con la media de 200. Mientras no se rompan resistencias por arriba seguimos con "poca visibilidad" que dicen los analistas finos. 

Los lunes publico el estudio de vencimientos que alguien colgó por aquí hace días y que me trajo hasta aquí. Al que le interese que se de una vuelta por el blog, pero las conclusiones por el momento es que nos podrían aburrir todo el verano, con los 2700 del Eurostoxx como pivote, arriba y abajo.

Me da la impresión de que esto se debería decidir esta semana, sobre todo por la situación del Mini SP, que está en un "no va más", o rompe por arriba de una vez o se cae a buscar soportes inferiores.

Que paséis un buen día.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2010)

¡Buenos días!

El viernes los leoncios nos la volvieron a jugar. Cuando parecía que todo estaba listo para caer a plomo, los índices se dieron la vuelta y salvaron la sesión, dejando a más de uno con cara de tonto. Unas horas antes, alguna gacelilla advertía de ese peligro y pedía encarecidamente a su manada que aplicara un stop profit a los cortos si el VIX no se desmadraba y el IBEX seguía respetando dos lineajas de nada:



Claca dijo:


> A ver, sobre lo que comenté ayer del exceso de cortos entre nuestras filas (por nuestras me refiero a los peques):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy lunes, la fotocierre de la semana me da la razón y la idea de liquidar cortos mediante stop de beneficios se comprueba correcta, evitando de este modo poner el culo en remojo.













El mismo razonamiento empleado para plantear ese escenario de alerta sigue vigente, y es conveniente vigilar los elementos citados para obtener pistas de lo que puede suceder durante las próximas jornadas.

PD: Este fin de semana me comentaron que Mulder es un auténtico genio. Ya lo sospechaba, pero ante la insistencia de cierto peregrino bolsista, quedan confirmadísimas las sospechas. 
PD2: Un saludo particular a Interesado y a Debianita, una pena no coincidir el sábado.


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2010)

Claca si que fue una pena no coincidir. La verdad, fue muy interesante el encuentro foril.


----------



## Nico (2 Ago 2010)

Tengo la sensación (totalmente subjetiva y *no* soportada en gráficos desde ya) de que el mercado está "esperando" una mala noticia realmente buena... esas gordas y jugosas, para desbarrancarse con todas las ganas.

Pero, mientras ese 'hecho disrruptivo' no se produzca, estarán jugando con la directriz bajista y, si nadie pone mucho dinero en contra, hasta quizás lo salten para buscar mayores alturas.

En cualquier caso -y esta no es una opinión subjetiva sino basada en fundamentales-, realmente no hay datos POSITIVOS de la entidad, alcance y valor suficientes como para sustentar una subida sólida y consistente en las cotizaciones.

Es algo asi como un "compás de espera" nervioso y electrizante donde todos se están mirando unos a otros para ver quién es el más rápido cuando llegue el grito de "maricón el último". 

Son dichos de un novatillo así que no le presten mayor atención.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Son dichos de un novatillo así que no le presten mayor atención.




descuida... 8:


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo la sensación (totalmente subjetiva y *no* soportada en gráficos desde ya) de que el mercado está "esperando" una mala noticia realmente buena... esas gordas y jugosas, para desbarrancarse con todas las ganas.
> 
> Pero, mientras ese 'hecho disrruptivo' no se produzca, estarán jugando con la directriz bajista y, si nadie pone mucho dinero en contra, hasta quizás lo salten para buscar mayores alturas.
> 
> ...



Estamos a punto de romper resistencias.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Estamos a punto de romper resistencias.




osea que hoy tenemos *"Noche de culos rotos..."* ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Ago 2010)

Hola a todos!

Ando por aqui trasteando...


----------



## Abner (2 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Estamos a punto de romper resistencias.



Nah, hasta que no lleguemos a los 10800 no hay señal clara de que vayan a romper el canal bajista abierto desde diciembre. Con respecto a la noticia del mercado para despeñarnos que decía Nico, "my noob 2 cents". El Banco Europeo le dice al botas y resto de la troupe que se metan su emisión de deuda española por donde les quepa, que se acabó la barra libre de crédito, y entonces moriremos todos cienes de veces mientras bancos y cajas quiebran cual Lehman Brothers un mes después de pasar su tier 1 con el 10%. 


Modo wishfull thinking on.
Quiero ver sangre coño, después de jodernos con el pufo inmobiliario por lo menos que veamos fuegos artificiales.


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2010)

El stoxxx ha roto los 2800 parece ...


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Queda mucha tela que cortar esta noche, pero del viernes me quedaron un nivel que tocar por encima de 10600 y un nivel suelto en 10.820 (que de momento se mantiene)
> 
> Antes del 11 de agosto deberíamos de visitar la zona de los 10.200/300.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes, parece que sigue la ruta, USA se dispara arriba 1119 el sp.
Hemos cebado toda la mañana, los retornos de escándalo.

Si toca el último nivel, días de descanso merecidos.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2010)

Sin querer dar nada por sentado, me gustaría recordar que en abril el ibex recuperó la MM200, se situó por encima y se plantó en los 11.500, sólo para pegarse un hostión importante un mes más tarde -3.000 puntillos-. No hay que perder la perspectiva, hasta que los índices no superen la MM200 en semanal, esto estará bajista (lo digo por los que puedan ponerse nerviosos y pensar que se están perdiendo la recuperación).

Dicho esto, he sido y soy el primero que recuerda constantemente lo malo que resulta obsesionarse con los cortos cuando no toca, y ahora no tocaba.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Stocks start August with a rally, boosted by strong European bank earnings. Dow surges 134 points; Nasdaq, S&P 500 jump over 1.2%.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Buenas tardes, parece que sigue la ruta, USA se dispara arriba 1119 el sp.
> Hemos cebado toda la mañana, los retornos de escándalo.
> 
> Si toca el último nivel, días de descanso merecidos.



Un lujo leerte. Como alguien que se dedica a esto a nivel profesional, ¿no crees que hay días que es mejorar no operar? Es una pregunta que siempre me he planteado. Con mi limitada experiencia, veo que es un error forzarnos a abrir posiciones cuando no tenemos claro el horizonte simplemente porque "estamos enchufados al ordenador". El estrés que genera una operación al azar y los beneficios que puedes obtener no se compensan en absoluto y pueden además empañar futuras operaciones más certeras. ¿Desde una oficina de trading se ve igual?


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Ago 2010)

¿Cómo van esos cortos...? 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Cómo van esos cortos...? 8:



Calla, calla... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Pero que cojones es esto? 340 puntos arriba el ibex... pero que ostias...

Sabeis que os digo que ya he perdido esperanza total del guano y que esto es todo una puta mierda .


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

Vamos, hombre, y ahora encima un buen dato...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pero que cojones es esto? 340 puntos arriba el ibex... pero que ostias...
> 
> Sabeis que os digo que ya he perdido esperanza total del guano y que esto es todo una puta mierda .



Voy a llorar...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Esto es todo un paripe, un montaje y una falacia. No quieren que caiga y punto, que les den por el santisimo culo.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Lo de los 11000 puntos no es nada descabellado pienso yo y mas arriba tampoco visto el panorama todo es bonito y verde.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Un lujo leerte. Como alguien que se dedica a esto a nivel profesional, ¿no crees que hay días que es mejorar no operar? Es una pregunta que siempre me he planteado. Con mi limitada experiencia, veo que es un error forzarnos a abrir posiciones cuando no tenemos claro el horizonte simplemente porque "estamos enchufados al ordenador". El estrés que genera una operación al azar y los beneficios que puedes obtener no se compensan en absoluto y pueden además empañar futuras operaciones más certeras. ¿Desde una oficina de trading se ve igual?



Es fundamental desconectar, pero no cuando no veas claro el horizonte, en este caso nunca abrirías posiciones.
El seguimiento continuo del mercado cansa psicológicamente, pero lo peligroso es que te "ciegas".

Si te das cuenta, nosotros trabajamos de cinco a siete sesiones y nos metemos en chat, foros, etc. para relajar un poco (aparte de "olfatear" el mercado)


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rafaxl dijo:


> Esto es todo un paripe, un montaje y una falacia. No quieren que caiga y punto, que les den por el santisimo culo.



Hoy es el primer día del mes, por eso se sube, aunque yo también creo que se están pasando tres pueblos ya, de todas formas creo que en breve vamos a empezar a ver sentimiento del particular alcista y entonces será cuando empiecen las prometidas bajadas.

Aun así no creo que esas bajadas duren mucho, la idea es desmoralizar a los cortos hasta tal punto que no se metan en bolsa.


----------



## crisis? (2 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esto es todo un paripe, un montaje y una falacia. No quieren que caiga y punto, que les den por el santisimo culo.



Ahora es fácil mantenerlo, porque hay muy poquito volumen. Ideal para maquillar la auténtica realidad, :abajo:


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, si los datos de USA salen buenos porque esta tan pepon el euro con respecto al dolar?


----------



## Taxidermista (2 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Por cierto, si los datos de USA salen buenos porque esta tan pepon el euro con respecto al dolar?



Calla calla, no lo asustes, que yo entré largo sin ninguna fe esta mañana y ahora estoy dando palmas con las orejas.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Calla calla, no lo asustes, que yo entré largo sin ninguna fe esta mañana y ahora estoy dando palmas con las orejas.



No era esa mi intencion, sin mas es una duda tonta :

I'm going crazyienso:


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos días atrás, he leído en el foro, que las estadísticas están para romperse. Seguramente la previsión de caídas que tenía estaban basadas en algunos desplomes de bolsa que ha habido por estas fechas, así a ojo creo recordar que a finales de los ´90 y luego en esta década así ha sido. El uso de la estadística (datos del pasado) está bien para tratar de "intuir" que va a pasar, pero hay muchos factores o variables que influyen en una proyección.

Por cierto, ya nos hemos encontrado en otros foros, y de siempre ha sido muy interesante su lectura del mercado al cierre de sesión.


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (2 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esto es todo un paripe, un montaje y una falacia. No quieren que caiga y punto, que les den por el santisimo culo.



Lo gracioso es que luego vienen diciendo que si nos equivocamos y tal y cual y que a ver si aprendemos algo: -Yo he aprendido que esto lo manejan 4 ladrones descarados con la baraja marcada que cuando van a perder, cambian las reglas a su antojo. No deberíamos dejarles jugar.


----------



## Dawkins (2 Ago 2010)

Qué circo esto del ibex.. y que divertido es verlo desde la barrera xD. Aprovecharé las subidas para deshacer alguna posición y recomprar más barato en unas semanas (espero).

Suerte a los cortos...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

Pepon ha tomado las riendas definitivamente.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Ago 2010)

corto 10.825.... Stop 10.850, haber que tal sale...


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Bartlett dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que luego vienen diciendo que si nos equivocamos y tal y cual y que a ver si aprendemos algo: -Yo he aprendido que esto lo manejan 4 ladrones descarados con la baraja marcada que cuando van a perder, cambian las reglas a su antojo. No deberíamos dejarles jugar.



Desde luego si alguien ha fallado en una entrada es porque su sistema o método ha fallado, lo único que queda es depurar y mejorarlo.
Aquí todos venimos a ganar dinero y cada cual juega sus cartas.

Lo que no vales es decir que porque he "malgastado" el dinero en mil cursos de análisis técnico, esto está manipulado.
El análisis de mercados que se ve en las conferencias, cursos, etc es el que saben millones de personas, y todas ellas no pueden ganar ¿Quién gana? El que va más allá, tiene visión y sabe leer el mercado.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Bueno, lo dicho, ha tocado todos los niveles que tenía marcados.

Nos vemos pronto.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Bueno, lo dicho, ha tocado todos los niveles que tenía marcados.
> 
> Nos vemos pronto.



Cordobesa, a ver si te coges vacaciones pronto, que cuando estás por aquí esto no hace más que subir...


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cordobesa, a ver si te coges vacaciones pronto, que cuando estás por aquí esto no hace más que subir...



Pues como aparezca Fran va a ser peor. (aunque le quedan unos días de vacaciones)

Yo me voy unos días.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Algunos días atrás, he leído en el foro, que las estadísticas están para romperse. Seguramente la previsión de caídas que tenía estaban basadas en algunos desplomes de bolsa que ha habido por estas fechas, así a ojo creo recordar que a finales de los ´90 y luego en esta década así ha sido. El uso de la estadística (datos del pasado) está bien para tratar de "intuir" que va a pasar, pero hay muchos factores o variables que influyen en una proyección.
> 
> Por cierto, ya nos hemos encontrado en otros foros, y de siempre ha sido muy interesante su lectura del mercado al cierre de sesión.



Para que la estadística que puse hace tiempo por aquí se rompa es necesario que el Dow Jones rompa los máximos del mes de abril y creo que aun estamos lejos de eso.

El año pasado fui actualizando esa estadística en este foro y se cumplió, este año no creo que deje de cumplirse. Otra cosa son estadísticas a más corto plazo que esas si las he visto romperse muchas veces, aunque no baso mi operativa en ellos ahora, suelen acertar bastante pero con ellas no se escoge el mejor valor para entrar.

Desde luego sin estadísticas y sin nada más parecía que el mercado iba a caerse a finales de junio, muchos sistemas me lo estaban diciendo, al final no fue así y yo terminé por salirme, ahora estoy completamente fuera y si entro es para intradiar porque no me fio un pelo de estas subidas, sigo considerándolas falsas y artificiales.

Y aunque a veces me paso por algún otro foro no suelo postear en ellos y ya llevo tiempo sin salir de aquí, tampoco recuerdo haber puesto lecturas del mercado a cierre de sesión en otros foros.

edito: al menos tengo un método ahora para medir manipulaciones.


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2010)

Creo que si la mejora de la economía fuera verdad creo que los cortos ni se contemplarían, el problema es que te metes largo y de un día para otro te puede salir una noticia que desencadene la nueva bajada hacia las catacumbas. Yo para aguantar esa presión no valgo y por eso casi nunca invierto. A saber hasta donde lo llevan antes de comenzar la bajada.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Bueno chavales, tengo que marchar a por unos recambios para el coche y perdere la tarde entera asi que buena suerte a todos y a ver si se hunde todo en el mayor de los infiernos algun jodido dia...

Que rebote traigo dios mio...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes,

os queria preguntar acerca de la mejor combinacion (broker, data feed con analisis y programacion) para trabajar con futuros( Ibex, MiniIbex, DJStoxx). El prorealtime esta bien, pero veo que cobran mucho por el acceso a los datos. 
Me han dicho que se puede obtener el datafeed desde IB y usar Ninja, que se programa en C. La operativa no iria en la misma plataforma que el analisis o el feed, pues no habria movimientos intradia.

Las comisiones no me preocupan mucho porque no habra mucha operativa, asi que podria funcionar con cualquier internet bank si las comisiones no son muy exageradas, pues me han dicho que en IB si no tienes un minimo de operaciones al mes, te cobran mas.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y plusvis para todos.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para que la estadística que puse hace tiempo por aquí se rompa es necesario que el Dow Jones rompa los máximos del mes de abril y creo que aun estamos lejos de eso.
> 
> El año pasado fui actualizando esa estadística en este foro y se cumplió, este año no creo que deje de cumplirse. Otra cosa son estadísticas a más corto plazo que esas si las he visto romperse muchas veces, aunque no baso mi operativa en ellos ahora, suelen acertar bastante pero con ellas no se escoge el mejor valor para entrar.
> 
> ...




Me habré confundido, había un foro "Aurora Bursátil" que había un señor que hacía lecturas del mercado parecidas a las tuyas. Disculpa:ouch:

Ahora si que me voy de verdad. 

Saludos para todos.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Calla calla, no lo asustes, que yo entré largo sin ninguna fe esta mañana y ahora estoy dando palmas con las orejas.



Déjale que hable, hombre, déjale... :cook:


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado todo el santo día comprando, ni una sola venta aunque sea pequeña, en subasta también han comprado, los paquetes más gordos los han adquirido hacia las 16 horas.

Aunque hay que destacar que no han movido ficha hasta las 11:30 aproximadamente.

Hoy no vale la pena ni poner conclusiones.


----------



## Norske (2 Ago 2010)

Pese a toda la subida que llevamos hoy en el SP500, en el ETF del susodicho (SPY) se están viendo movimientos bastante raros según el ratio put/call del ISEE. En dos horas se llevan negociadas 48443 puts y sólo 5763 calls, lo que da un ratio ridículo para este índice de 12 calls por cada 100 puts... No sé que pensar..

En los cálculos de los ratios ISEE sólo tienen en cuenta los movimientos únicos de compra de puts o de calls quedando fuera de computo cualquier operación compleja (straddle, strangle, iron condor, butterflies, spreads o similares) para mayor visibilidad de lo que hacen las manos fuertes y débiles


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2010)

Esto va parriba Pepe! En breve los 17k . Que se agarren los machos, como lo suban a los 11.2k le meto otro cargador de los buenos y a esperar  a ver como acaban los gusanos ienso:


----------



## Norske (2 Ago 2010)

Es curioso que con la subida del 2% del SP500 y la ruptura de la media de 200 sesiones el VIX no esté rompiendo con fuerza el nivel 22,50 que le detiene hace 2 meses.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Esto va parriba Pepe! En breve los 17k . Que se agarren los machos, como lo suban a los 11.2k le meto otro cargador de los buenos y a esperar  a ver como acaban los gusanos ienso:



¿Cómo vas, debianita? ¿Mantienes el corto todavía?


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> os queria preguntar acerca de la mejor combinacion (broker, data feed con analisis y programacion) para trabajar con futuros( Ibex, MiniIbex, DJStoxx). El prorealtime esta bien, pero veo que cobran mucho por el acceso a los datos.
> Me han dicho que se puede obtener el datafeed desde IB y usar Ninja, que se programa en C. La operativa no iria en la misma plataforma que el analisis o el feed, pues no habria movimientos intradia.
> ...




IB? Cuidado hamijo, estás metiendo el pie en la liga de los mayores.

Yo estoy planteandome ahora entrar con ellos (merced a la grácil, graciosa y gratificante indicación de Kujire :: ) porque quiero conectar vía CTCI con ellos, o en su defecto a través de FIX mediante un módulo que ya he implementado en mi software propietario.

Y la razón de que todavía esté ponderando el entrar o no, es que aparte de las comisiones "light" que pueden cobrarte más o menos en cualquier otro broker, IB cobra *$2000/mes* por estar enganchado con ellos. Obvia decir que tus beneficios, entre pitos, flautas y banderines, comienzan a partir de que superes los $2,500 de plusvies mensuales.

Además, cobran 5 meses por adelantado sin derecho a reembolso, es decir, que probar con IB significa echar $10K por delante.

Resulta obvio que lo hacen a modo de barrera para descartar a los gacélidos que luego te van a mover cuentas de €10K-€20K y te van a volver loco al servicio técnico por cuatro duros. Aún así, el precio de admisión es como para reflexionar antes de dar el paso.

Oh, olvidaba comentarte los $150/month por el acceso directo vía FIX, pero vamos, frente a los $2K, es pecata minuta (sí, la misma que siempre va corta en este foro  )


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Venga chavales que ya nos queda menos para los oncemiles  en fin, es lo que hay. Sacare una captura del grafico del minimo del 2009 para quitar la morriña.

Saludos.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Norske dijo:


> Es curioso que con la subida del 2% del SP500 y la ruptura de la media de 200 sesiones el VIX no esté rompiendo con fuerza el nivel 22,50 que le detiene hace 2 meses.



Ahora tenemos al VIX en 22,34 a ver como acaba si tenemos sorpresas o no. Vaya dia, esto pepon y aqui lloviendo::::


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2010)

Sip  me puse corto en los 10.750 la semana pasada vía etf. Estoy tranquilo, tarde o temprano habrá guano. Si sube mas le vuelvo a meter. Así cuando se vaya al guano me forrare


----------



## rafaxl (2 Ago 2010)

Venga un empujoncito al hilo, que no puede estar en segunda pagina.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Ago 2010)

Yo me he quedado corto para mañana... puede subir más, en cuyo caso abriremos más cortos


----------



## Chiquito (3 Ago 2010)

No lo he visto posteado, y me ha hecho gracia este artículo de Llinares en su blog de Rankia:

Traduciendo el lenguaje de los expertos



> Para saber de lo que hablamos, un experto en bolsa es alguien que trabaja a sueldo en alguna entidad financiera, lleva zapatos caros y de cada cuatro palabras procura meter una en inglés.
> 
> He querido analizar la forma de comunicarse de los expertos, porque la mayoría de los lectores que no saben traducir bien lo que dicen acaban llegando a conclusiones inexactas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Sip  me puse corto en los 10.750 la semana pasada vía etf. Estoy tranquilo, tarde o temprano habrá guano. Si sube mas le vuelvo a meter. Así cuando se vaya al guano me forrare



Ojo debi, que como esto siga así lo suben pa arriba. Ya ha salido un economista japonés diciendo que para el 10 de agosto bernanke se va a poner a hacer money printing.


----------



## Rapier (3 Ago 2010)

pues yo no me fío un pelo, no pienso meter en bolsa un puto duro hasta que esto pegue una ostia, que no sé lo que tardará pero con lo hinchada que está yo creo, repito CREO, que será grande


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2010)

Buenos días!, mientras la gacelada pensemos en ponernos cortos, esto seguirá subiendo. Ayer rompimos las resistencias en el stoxxx y en el ibex, esta semana se presenta movidita, estamos cerca de máximos anuales...


----------



## debianita (3 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojo debi, que como esto siga así lo suben pa arriba. Ya ha salido un economista japonés diciendo que para el 10 de agosto bernanke se va a poner a hacer money printing.




Tendremos helicoptero  Mis cortos son a m/p tengo otro cargador preparado. Tengo la teoria de que el dia menos pensado lo bajarán y además creo que lo harán en preapertura, o 5 minutos antes de la robasta, o en la robasta. Y yo quiero mi parte de guano. Si lo suben a más de 11.2k, que seguro que lo harán, buscaré otro punto de entrada para meterles más cortos. Para el c/p jugaré con algun que otro mini (que puede ser largo ) 

Por cierto, ayer miré el hilo de la carta a Ron Paul, genial 

Pyn es así, hasta que no saquen a los cortos esto no lo bajan, el tema es tener paciencia ir sin apalancamiento e ir acumulado, despues tendremos jugosas plusvis :baba: eso si puede que tarden más de lo previsto 8:


----------



## debianita (3 Ago 2010)

CP, si el barbas no se puede estar quieto 

La Fed podría expandir aún más su política monetaria ante los temores de recaída - 2/08/10 - 2355456 - elEconomista.es


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (3 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> IB? Cuidado hamijo, estás metiendo el pie en la liga de los mayores.
> 
> Yo estoy planteandome ahora entrar con ellos (merced a la grácil, graciosa y gratificante indicación de Kujire :: ) porque quiero conectar vía CTCI con ellos, o en su defecto a través de FIX mediante un módulo que ya he implementado en mi software propietario.
> 
> ...



No se de donde has sacado esos datos, pero no son ciertos.

Yo trabajo con IB y me cobran 30 dólares por todos los mercados americanos que no me cobran si hago más de 30 dólares en comisiones. Por eurex cobran 8 y por MEFF RV 10, así que no se de donde te has montado esa película...

En cuanto al alta, te piden un depósito mínimo de 10.000 dólares (creo que era esa cantidad) y un mantenimiento mínimo en la cuenta de 3 o 5000.

Si das de alta más mercados pagas por cada uno a parte, aunque también hay algunos gratuitos.

Las comisiones, yo no las he encontrado más bajas en ningún sitio. 1,21 euros por contrato en Eurex y 1,41 dólares en Mini SP o Mini Nasdaq.


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esos datos, pero no son ciertos.
> 
> Yo trabajo con IB y me cobran 30 dólares por todos los mercados americanos que no me cobran si hago más de 30 dólares en comisiones. Por eurex cobran 8 y por MEFF RV 10, así que no se de donde te has montado esa película...
> 
> ...



Buenos dias 


Una pregunta, conoces algun foro de ayuda en la operativa en inglés para IB

He visto que utilizas el TRIX, que tal funciona en mercados sobrecomprados.

P.D. Buen analisis del crudo

Salu2


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (3 Ago 2010)

Respecto a los mercados, están alcistas sin mayor novedad.

Yo también esperaba bajadas, pero no hay que obcecarse con una idea porque el mercado siempre tiene razón.

Cada entrada tiene un punto donde la idea inicial queda refutada, a partir de ahí mantener posiciones puede resultar suicida porque, como se suele decir, el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que nosotros solventes.

A mi me ha pasado eso muchas veces, hasta que llegué a la conclusión de que no era una postura rentable y cambié el punto de vista.

Ahora procuro aplicarme lo que cuento en este artículo de psicología del trading

HVDP | Opciones y Futuros

Es largo, así que me perdonaréis que ponga el enlace, que ya han abierto las bolsas.

Suerte en la operativa...

Por cierto, yo voy a esperar a ver qué hacen hoy las bolsas después del primer día de mes. No me acabo de creer la subida, pero mientras no se pierda algún soporte es lo que hay.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esos datos, pero no son ciertos.



Hombre, pues solamente los he sacado de su propia página web, que no sé si será una fuente lo suficientemente autorizada o por el contrario pondrá datos "no ciertos" ::

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=minimumDeposits

Ahí tienes los mínimos que cobran, desglosados en varios apartados. Si te vas a "broker", verás que establecen un *mínimo *de $2000/mo de comisión, cobrandose los primeros cinco meses del *depósito* (que no balance mínimo como tú dices, eso es otra cosa) que has tenido que poner en garantía.

Es decir, que se aseguran el cobrarte al menos los primeros cinco meses. Si luego quieres salir corriendo, entonces "ya puedes".

Luego nos damos una vuelta por la pestaña de "connections" y tienes los $150/mo de marras para los casos de conexión por CTCI o FIX.

No sé si me he explicado con claridad en mi mensaje anterior, pero el tipo de conexión a IB del que yo hablaba no es el de "aplicación java que ejecuto en el browser y pincho en botones de vender y comprar", sino un acceso directo entre sistemas (CTCI) punto a punto, desde tu propio sistema/software hasta el endpoint de IB. 
Seguramente de ahí viene la diferencia tremenda en comisiones.

un saludo,


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (3 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> Una pregunta, conoces algun foro de ayuda en la operativa en inglés para IB
> ...



Hola carvil.

Tienen asistencia telefónica en español, aunque la única vez que he llamado (llamada gratuita) me tocó chapurrear en inglés 

Yo uso el trix un poco a mi manera, con parámetros más cortos y usándolo en función de la tendencia, entrando solo en las señales a favor de la misma. Tengo intención de explicarlo en un artículo, pero aún no he encontrado tiempo para ello.


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Hola carvil.
> 
> Tienen asistencia telefónica en español, aunque la única vez que he llamado (llamada gratuita) me tocó chapurrear en inglés
> 
> Yo uso el trix un poco a mi manera, con parámetros más cortos y usándolo en función de la tendencia, entrando solo en las señales a favor de la misma. Tengo intención de explicarlo en un artículo, pero aún no he encontrado tiempo para ello.



Bien gracias, la cuestión era para un colega americano que estaba utilizando la cuenta demo asociada para operar en el stoxx50, y la operativa le parecía compleja.

Mi experiencia con el TRIX es que en mercados sobrecomprados pierde eficiencia y da señales confusas 8:

Soporte en el E-Mini 1113 resistencia 1130

Citi sigue peleandose con el fibo si lo rompe puede ser una buena opción para un swing hasta 4,80

Un saludo


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

canal bajista desde diciembre roto. Voy a echar al euromillones que seguro ganaré más dinero que con esto.


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? Estoy aprendiendo análisis técnico, tenía entendido que las divergencias entre el MACD son raras y representan debilidades en el mercado que indican cambios de tendencia (MACD decreciente y sin embargo nuevos máximos en precios). Estoy mirando un CFD basado en el Ibex 35 con el timing puesto en horas en el que sin embargo parece que todo él está en divergencia, y sin embargo no se presenta cambio de tendencia. ¿Cuál es la explicación a esto? ¿Y sobre todo, que otras variables te pueden indicar que esta divergencia no es señal de cambio de tendencia? Un millón de gracias si algún alma cándida me lo explica. Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? Estoy aprendiendo análisis técnico, tenía entendido que las divergencias entre el MACD son raras y representan debilidades en el mercado que indican cambios de tendencia (MACD decreciente y sin embargo nuevos máximos en precios). Estoy mirando un CFD basado en el Ibex 35 con el timing puesto en horas en el que sin embargo parece que todo él está en divergencia, y sin embargo no se presenta cambio de tendencia. ¿Cuál es la explicación a esto? ¿Y sobre todo, que otras variables te pueden indicar que esta divergencia no es señal de cambio de tendencia? Un millón de gracias si algún alma cándida me lo explica. Un saludo.



El MACD en rango horario es un buen indicador si lo aplicas sobre algo que tenga una volatilidad alta. Con volatilidad baja, el ratio de ganancias / pérdidas es claramente desfavorable.

Generalmente en índices no funciona bien porque no tienen la volatilidad suficiente.

Yo lo uso en el Forex en cruces con bastante volatilidad y siempre a muy corto plazo. Su uso en divergencias no lo veo claro porque no permite ajustar ni el punto de entrada ni el SL.

Si lo miras bien, verás como hay un cierto retraso entre el MACD y la evolución de la pauta de precios


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? Estoy aprendiendo análisis técnico, tenía entendido que las divergencias entre el MACD son raras y representan debilidades en el mercado que indican cambios de tendencia (MACD decreciente y sin embargo nuevos máximos en precios). Estoy mirando un CFD basado en el Ibex 35 con el timing puesto en horas en el que sin embargo parece que todo él está en divergencia, y sin embargo no se presenta cambio de tendencia. ¿Cuál es la explicación a esto? ¿Y sobre todo, que otras variables te pueden indicar que esta divergencia no es señal de cambio de tendencia? Un millón de gracias si algún alma cándida me lo explica. Un saludo.



Intenta postear un pantallazo de ese chart, a ver si podemos comentarte algo....


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El MACD en rango horario es un buen indicador si lo aplicas sobre algo que tenga una volatilidad alta. Con volatilidad baja, el ratio de ganancias / pérdidas es claramente desfavorable.
> 
> Generalmente en índices no funciona bien porque no tienen la volatilidad suficiente.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Bertok. ¿Qué indicadores usarías entonces para invertir en índices?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esos datos, pero no son ciertos.
> 
> Yo trabajo con IB y me cobran 30 dólares por todos los mercados americanos que no me cobran si hago más de 30 dólares en comisiones. Por eurex cobran 8 y por MEFF RV 10, así que no se de donde te has montado esa película...
> 
> ...



Eso ya me suena mucho mejor que los 2.500USD al mes. EL resto que comentas tengo entendido es como dices tu.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Muchas gracias Bertok. ¿Qué indicadores usarías entonces para invertir en índices?



Apenas tengo tiempo para desayunar y largarme al curro. Esta noche me extiendo en el uso del MACD.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Abner dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? Estoy aprendiendo análisis técnico, tenía entendido que las divergencias entre el MACD son raras y representan debilidades en el mercado que indican cambios de tendencia (MACD decreciente y sin embargo nuevos máximos en precios). Estoy mirando un CFD basado en el Ibex 35 con el timing puesto en horas en el que sin embargo parece que todo él está en divergencia, y sin embargo no se presenta cambio de tendencia. ¿Cuál es la explicación a esto? ¿Y sobre todo, que otras variables te pueden indicar que esta divergencia no es señal de cambio de tendencia? Un millón de gracias si algún alma cándida me lo explica. Un saludo.



En estos días de verano con el mercado aburrido viene muy bien tener una conversación de estas.

Las divergencias solo son una lectura de mercado que te dicen que girará pero no sabes cuando ocurrirá eso y además puede tardar, simplemente sabes que ocurrirá y nada más, el cambio de tendencia final te lo debe dar la propia línea de MACD al girarse (tan vez esta sea una indicación muy temprana) o el cruce típico, aunque yo de ti usaría otro indicador que te lo confirme para filtrar la entrada.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Mulder,

¿has venido a traernos un poco de guano?


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola Mulder,
> 
> ¿has venido a traernos un poco de guano?



Buenas tardes ^__^!

¡Eso, eso! ¡Guano! xD que me he puesto corto en Mapre, porque si xD ni gráficos ni nah... jaja (Ya veremos las risas al final...)

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> ¡Eso, eso! ¡Guano! xD que me he puesto corto en Mapre, porque si xD ni gráficos ni nah... jaja (Ya veremos las risas al final...)
> 
> Un saludo



¡Osito! Cuanto tiempo... te hemos echado de menos.


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> ¡Eso, eso! ¡Guano! xD que me he puesto corto en Mapre, porque si xD ni gráficos ni nah... jaja (Ya veremos las risas al final...)
> 
> Un saludo



Seguro que aciertas más tú que yo. Intentando leer los indicadores estoy palmando más que si simplemente hubiera tirado una moneda al aire y hubiese apagado el ordenador después de hacer la operación correspondiente


----------



## debianita (3 Ago 2010)

Hola Wata!!! ^__^


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2010)

Hola a todos ^__^!

Necesitaba unas vacaciones de la bolsa, eso y unido al hecho de que he tenido trabajo más de campo... pues me ha ayudado a desconectar .

Pero bueno... algunos días os he estado leyendo.

A lo que vamos xD Mulder, esta tarde tenemos guano light ?? No será como ayer, no??

ED: Por cierto, me han chafado las webs gratuitas de tiempo real, bolsamania... parece que la están cambiando y ecobolsa, tampoco me va ò_Ó!!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola a todos ^__^!
> 
> Necesitaba unas vacaciones de la bolsa, eso y unido al hecho de que he tenido trabajo más de campo... pues me ha ayudado a desconectar .
> 
> ...



A mi bolsamania si que me funciona...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi bolsamania si que me funciona...



Umm... he probado con otro navegador y lo mismo, me redirige a la versión mobile y ahí me sale con sus 15 min de retraso.

Y lo raro es que esta mañana me iba ienso:.

Un saludo

Con otro Pc si que me funciona... es el MAC que ya está el pobre muy viejito...


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola Mulder,
> 
> ¿has venido a traernos un poco de guano?



En un mercado tan alcista como este, un lateral indica guano, pero es un guano muy aguantado 

No quiero decir que indique guano en el futuro sino en el día de hoy.


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Intenta postear un pantallazo de ese chart, a ver si podemos comentarte algo....



A ver si se ve...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Bueno, el dato de las 16:00 ha salido malo. A ver si viene el guano...

Edito: ni con datos malos... si es que...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

¿estoy sola? Corta, palmando y sola... que depresión.


----------



## xavigomis (3 Ago 2010)

yo tb stoy corto...


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2010)

You´ll never walk alone

No tengo los gráficos avanzados aquí, demasiado que me he metido a echar un vistazo. Ya sabéis, las vacaciones.

Lo único que veo son los bandazos típicos de barridas en todas direcciones.

Sigo en lo mío, arena y playa.
Que os vaya bien.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> yo tb stoy corto...



Corto en MAP en 2.64, de momento tranquilo... xD


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Diossssssssssssssssssssssss
¿Que cojones es esta pantomima? Estamos a punto de ver máximos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Diossssssssssssssssssssssss
> ¿Que cojones es esta pantomima? Estamos a punto de ver máximos.



Es un lateral cansino de agosto, donde nada es lo que parece ser, yo creo que en estos momentos lo mejro es estar fuera de mercado, a no ser que se haga scalping o se lleve una posición a medio plazo ganadora no vale la pena entrar en estas puyas.

Y por supuesto es imprescindible poner un stop.

PD: Por cierto, hoy con el AD se detectan bastante bien los movimientos y con tiempo para reaccionar.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es un lateral cansino de agosto, donde nada es lo que parece ser, yo creo que en estos momentos lo mejro es estar fuera de mercado, a no ser que se haga scalping o se lleve una posición a medio plazo ganadora no vale la pena entrar en estas puyas.
> 
> Y por supuesto es imprescindible poner un stop.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, hoy con el AD se detectan bastante bien los movimientos y con tiempo para reaccionar.



¿O sea que lo que parecen subidas, en realidad es guano? ::::
Menos mal que con el FOREX compenso algo, porque lo que es el IBEX, me está arruinando...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder... aguánteme el xiringo hasta octubre... :fiufiu:



gracias... :X


----------



## xavigomis (3 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Corto en MAP en 2.64, de momento tranquilo... xD



Corto a una media de 10.865 ; de momento tranquilo, idea de aguantar para salir a 10.200-10.300 / con stop en 11.000


----------



## xavigomis (3 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... aguánteme el xiringo hasta octubre... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> gracias... :X



Si siguen subiendo a este ritmo, en octubre estará en 16 o 17k...


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> A ver si se ve...



Se ve, aunque bastante pequeño.

Dame un segundo que tengo la pizza en el horno. Creo que hoy he conseguido bordar la masa, ya sabes: "firm but crusty".


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Si siguen subiendo a este ritmo, en octubre estará en 16 o 17k...




yo los preveo para el 2011... no nos precipitemos... 8:


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo:

Se han pasado de nuevo el día comprando, aunque han hecho un descanso para vender entre las 14:30 y las 16, pero con poco volumen. En subasta no veo lo que han hecho sin filtrar, aunque al final también han comprado.

No parece que tengan intención de vender de momento, creo que hasta yo me pondría largo en este momento


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es un lateral cansino de agosto, donde nada es lo que parece ser, yo creo que en estos momentos lo mejro es estar fuera de mercado, a no ser que se haga scalping o se lleve una posición a medio plazo ganadora no vale la pena entrar en estas puyas.
> 
> Y por supuesto es imprescindible poner un stop.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, hoy con el AD se detectan bastante bien los movimientos y con tiempo para reaccionar.



Échele ustec un poco de sapiencia a este novato. ¿Se refiere al indicador Accumulation/Distribution o al 
Average Directional Movement Index (indicador del que todavía no se nada porque en Trading for a living viene después del MACD)?


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Échele ustec un poco de sapiencia a este novato. ¿Se refiere al indicador Accumulation/Distribution o al
> Average Directional Movement Index (indicador del que todavía no se nada porque en Trading for a living viene después del MACD)?



Al acumulación/distribución, el otro no lo uso nunca, aunque me hubiera referido a el como ADMI.


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al acumulación/distribución, el otro no lo uso nunca, aunque me hubiera referido a el como ADMI.



Acabo de ponerlo, sobre el chart, y o soy lelo o yo no veo manera de interpretarlo para adelantarme a los movimientos antes de que empiecen. 
De hecho en relación a los movimientos parece muy lineal no? Casi diría que lo que muestra es que en el caso de que hubiera tenido una posición larga antes de la caída que ha habido de las 14:00 no me hubiese entrado pánico y hubiese tenido que vender ya que el indicador va en pendiente general ligeramente hacia arriba que es como finalmente ha acabado al cierre. ¿Se refiere a eso señor Mulder? (Estoy mirando el índice IBEX 35 en el intradiario de hoy)


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Acabo de ponerlo, sobre el chart, y o soy lelo o yo no veo manera de interpretarlo para adelantarme a los movimientos antes de que empiecen.
> De hecho en relación a los movimientos parece muy lineal no? Casi diría que lo que muestra es que en el caso de que hubiera tenido una posición larga antes de la caída que ha habido de las 14:00 no me hubiese entrado pánico y hubiese tenido que vender ya que el indicador va en pendiente general ligeramente hacia arriba que es como finalmente ha acabado al cierre. ¿Se refiere a eso señor Mulder? (Estoy mirando el índice IBEX 35 en el intradiario de hoy)



Creo que hay varios tipos de inicadores AD, en el mio con el futuro del Ibex de hoy se ve como a las 16 el precio cae y sin embargo el indicador no baja, luego el precio sube fuerte y entonces el indicador se mueve.


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hay varios tipos de inicadores AD, en el mio con el futuro del Ibex de hoy se ve como a las 16 el precio cae y sin embargo el indicador no baja, luego el precio sube fuerte y entonces el indicador se mueve.



Esto es lo que se ve en mi gráfico. En mi caso, la única conclusión que puedo sacar es la que ya he comentado anteriormente. El gráfico sería un aviso de que el movimiento a la baja es falso ¿barrida de stop-loss?
gráfico en google docs

Esta vez no sé porqué no me ha dejado adjuntarlo en el propio post


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Se ve, aunque bastante pequeño.
> 
> Dame un segundo que tengo la pizza en el horno. Creo que hoy he conseguido bordar la masa, ya sabes: "firm but crusty".



jejeje, que le aproveche señor pollastre :baba:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis que acabo de terminar del Eurostoxx.

Análisis de Eurostoxx: alcista pero, ¿fuera de peligro?. | Opciones y Futuros

Resumiendo, mientras no supere los 2855 yo aún no me fío.

Buenas noches.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

Pollastre, esos 10.000 dólares es el mínimo para abrir la cuenta para particulares.

En Activity, tienes que el fee mensual mínimo son 10 dólares. Como he comentado, yo tengo 30 dólares del mercado americano que no pago si genero más de 30 dólares en comisiones en dichos mercados.

En Conection minimus, si te conectas por internet el mínimo son 10 dólares, y tengo entendido que hay programas para capturar ese tráfico sin pagar los 150 que tu dices. Yo no lo he intentado porque uso Visualchart.

Y los 2000 dólares, serán para Brokers profesionales, porque te garantizo que yo no los pago y llevo 14 meses operando a través de ellos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Pollastre, esos 10.000 dólares es el mínimo para abrir la cuenta para particulares.
> 
> En Activity, tienes que el fee mensual mínimo son 10 dólares. Como he comentado, yo tengo 30 dólares del mercado americano que no pago si genero más de 30 dólares en comisiones en dichos mercados.
> 
> ...



Les largaré una llamadita de teléfono y saldremos de dudas al respecto de esos $2K mensuales, a ver a quién - y en concepto de qué - los cobran...

Respecto al CTCI/FIX, lo necesito igualmente... no me vale con sólo capturar el tráfico. Ahora mismo en torno al 60% de mis posiciones - y subiendo poco a poco - las gestiona de forma autónoma mi sistema (él las abre y las cierra sin intervención humana, vamos), de ahí que necesite un acceso directo al sistema de esta gente, que solamente se puede conseguir utilizando los enganches que te he referido antes.

un saludo,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ago 2010)

buenos dias previos a un maravilloso dia de navegacion y pesca.

Sobre la bolsa......creo que cerre demasiado pronto mis largos ::.......en rojo again :S


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre, ya me dirás lo que te dicen.

Si quieres el correo de Judith Casasampere, que es la que lleva el tema de clientes en España, me lo pides en mi blog (para no ponerlo en público sin su permiso). Ella seguro que te aclara todas las dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> buenos dias previos a un maravilloso dia de navegacion y pesca.
> 
> Sobre la bolsa......creo que cerre demasiado pronto mis largos ::.......en rojo again :S



Zulomaniac!!

Pero qué dices de rojo... si a tí el color que te pega es el verde lechuga, hombre


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

Cuentas color lechuga, hoyga...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

Por cierto, ¿os podéis creer que con excel es posible hacer lo siguiente?:

- Capturar datos de cualquier web (incluidos los datos de precios, volumen, posiciones,..., de tu broker).

- Almacenarlos en excel en tiempo real.

- Operar con ellos en tiempo real mediante las fórmulas de excel, para elaborar indicadores propios.

- Graficar esos datos e indicadores en tiempo real.

Estoy de vacaciones, cuando lo tenga listo igual lanzo una edición de "fran-cordobesico-mulderice" su operativa usted mismo...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (4 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿os podéis creer que con excel es posible hacer lo siguiente?:
> 
> - Capturar datos de cualquier web (incluidos los datos de precios, volumen, posiciones,..., de tu broker).
> 
> ...



Si se puede pero no de cualquier web, depdende de como se presenten lo datos.

Para probarlo: Ve a cualquier web con el IExplorer-> Boton derecho ->"Exportar a Microsoft Excel" 


Cuando se abra la hoja, botón derecho de nuevo y "Edit Query.." o "Data Range Properties". Con eso tienes para investigar y entretenerte un rato en el chiringuito..


----------



## Abner (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Les largaré una llamadita de teléfono y saldremos de dudas al respecto de esos $2K mensuales, a ver a quién - y en concepto de qué - los cobran...
> 
> Respecto al CTCI/FIX, lo necesito igualmente... no me vale con sólo capturar el tráfico. *Ahora mismo en torno al 60% de mis posiciones - y subiendo poco a poco - las gestiona de forma autónoma mi sistema (él las abre y las cierra sin intervención humana, vamos)*, de ahí que necesite un acceso directo al sistema de esta gente, que solamente se puede conseguir utilizando los enganches que te he referido antes.
> 
> un saludo,



Pero no decíais que eso de los sistemas automáticos no funcionabaaaa...?


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pero no decíais que eso de los sistemas automáticos no funcionabaaaa...?



Si que funcionan. Te explico la idea de Pollastre, su sistema captura en tiempo real los movimientos que realiza Zuloman, entonces realiza los movimientos contrarios apalancados x100. Por esta razón se puede permitir el lujo de hacer rico a su broker, el hamijo pollastre en dos dias tendrá un yate más grande que el del Pocero 8:


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2010)

Habiendo lenguajes de progamación con una orientación tan clara a las comunciaciones como es python, "programar" algo con excel es como matar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Habiendo lenguajes de progamación con una orientación tan clara a las comunciaciones como es python, "programar" algo con excel es como matar moscas a cañonazos.




Yo pensaba que era guasa :: anda que si es verdad es pa'matarlo ::

Parece que hoy tocará lateral 10700-10800 hasta los gusanos, a ver si acabamos en rojo :baba: Los PMI uropedos han salido muy malitos


----------



## Abner (4 Ago 2010)

Señor pollastre, ¿se ha construido usted su propio sistema? Déjeme hipotetizar, se ha programado usted una red neuronal backpropagation a la que ha entrenado con los movimientos que haría usted (lo que sería digno de admiración) o tiene un método definido que puede convertirse en un algoritmo convencional (no se preocupe que no le voy a preguntar su metodología)?


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Vamos a ponernos serios 8:

Alguno de los presentes que tiene buenos sistemas, utiliza *arboles de decisión* (ej algoritmo C4.5) para "adelantar" el futuro de una cotización? Tengo un compi matemático que no para de hablarme de las bondades de estos algoritmos. Cuando pille vacaciones tengo previsto hacer pruebas de que tal se comporta. Aunque no se si tendré tiempo para tantas cosas que quiero hacer ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Habiendo lenguajes de progamación con una orientación tan clara a las comunciaciones como es python, "programar" algo con excel es como matar moscas a cañonazos.



Es que la clave no es esa, la clave es que si lo hago con excel no necesito programar absolutamente nada, buscar cuatro cógigos en VB y pegarlos y carretera...

Como comprenderás, no me voy a poner a programar en php, java******, ajax y la madre que lo parió por un tema de hobby vacacional.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Vamos a ponernos serios 8:
> 
> Alguno de los presentes que tiene buenos sistemas, utiliza *arboles de decisión* (ej algoritmo C4.5) para "adelantar" el futuro de una cotización? Tengo un compi matemático que no para de hablarme de las bondades de estos algoritmos. Cuando pille vacaciones tengo previsto hacer pruebas de que tal se comporta. Aunque no se si tendré tiempo para tantas cosas que quiero hacer ienso:



Creo que es el mismo que utiliza el pulpo Paul..


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Creo que es el mismo que utiliza el pulpo Paul..



:: Estaba hablando en serio 

Benditaliquidez me ha dejado usted ... :ouch:


----------



## Abner (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Vamos a ponernos serios 8:
> 
> Alguno de los presentes que tiene buenos sistemas, utiliza *arboles de decisión* (ej algoritmo C4.5) para "adelantar" el futuro de una cotización? Tengo un compi matemático que no para de hablarme de las bondades de estos algoritmos. Cuando pille vacaciones tengo previsto hacer pruebas de que tal se comporta. Aunque no se si tendré tiempo para tantas cosas que quiero hacer ienso:



Dios, qué nivel debianita. Anda que no me queda que aprender si algún día quiero sacar algo de pasta con esto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Señor pollastre, ¿se ha construido usted su propio sistema? Déjeme hipotetizar, se ha programado usted una red neuronal backpropagation a la que ha entrenado con los movimientos que haría usted (lo que sería digno de admiración) o tiene un método definido que puede convertirse en un algoritmo convencional (no se preocupe que no le voy a preguntar su metodología)?



De la película "12 monos":



> JEFFREY
> 
> Here's my theory on that. While I was institutionalized, my brain was studied exhaustively in the guise of mental health.
> I was interrogated, x-rayed, studied thoroughly. Then, everything about me was entered into a computer where they	created a model of my mind.
> Then, using the computer model, they generated every thought I could possibly have in the next, say ten years, which	they then filtered through a probability	matrix to determine everything I was going to do in that period. So you see, she knew I was going to lead the Army of the Twelve Monkeys into the pages of history before it ever even occurred to me. She knows everything	I'm ever going to do before I know it myself. How about that?


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Dios, qué nivel debianita. Anda que no me queda que aprender si algún día quiero sacar algo de pasta con esto.



No te creas, soy un gacela de las buenas :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2010)

Mode vacaciones On
El €/$ intenta recuperar la tendencia perdida de mínimos 2001/2 a mínimos 2009, momento muy interesante... La MM200 la tiene 3 céntimos más arriba, es una zona muy complicada
Mode vacaciones Off

Saludos y recuerdos a tod@s... 

Os leo en unos días...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Señor pollastre, ¿se ha construido usted su propio sistema? Déjeme hipotetizar, se ha programado usted una red neuronal backpropagation a la que ha entrenado con los movimientos que haría usted (lo que sería digno de admiración) o tiene un método definido que puede convertirse en un algoritmo convencional (no se preocupe que no le voy a preguntar su metodología)?



Bueno, no anda Ustec muy desencaminado.

Al igual que ocurre en la vida real, no se puede operar el mercado usando un sólo indicador o sistema... al igual que no se puede operar en modo "autopiloto" usando un único algoritmo o método, sino una combinación de varios.

Básicamente lo que uso es un software propietario mío, un agente AI (lo que se suele llamar un Sistema Experto para apoyo en toma de decisiones, vamos). 

Utilizo varias feedforward y un par de recurrentes, que toman los datos en tiempo real tick a tick de mi feed, y se auto-entrenan usando resilient propagation, más o menos cada diez minutos. En ese sentido se puede decir que el sistema "evoluciona", se adapta al mercado él solito y "pilla" los cambios bruscos estilo "maniobra loco iván" que los leoncios suelen introducir.

Luego existen una infinidad de filtros y algoritmos de toma de decisiones basados en N condiciones... todo lo cual resulta en que la AI toma la decisión, o no, de abrir una posición corta o larga en un momento determinado.

Una vez que la posición está abierta, el sistema la monitoriza (junto con las otras que lleve en marcha) y entra en acción el módulo de money management, el cual decide el momento oportuno para cerrar la posición en función de otra tonelada de parámetros, objetivos a alcanzar y riesgos autorizados a asumir.

"Sencillamente" he cogido mi experiencia, sistema y método que usaba/uso como operador humano, y la he trasladado a una AI.

Le diré mi opinión (muy personal) acerca de todo este mundillo, y por qué cada vez confío un porcentaje mayor de mis operaciones a una AI, aunque sea una AI que hace lo que yo "haría".

Considere Ud. que el año tiene unos 310 días laborables ("tradeables"). Con los meses, comprendí enseguida que un humano no puede estar esos 310 días rindiendo al 120%, de buen humor, relajado y sin coloraciones emocionales.

Y todas esas condiciones son necesarias para tradear con un mínimo de posibilidades de éxito.

Luego, esta la "pequeña" cuestión de pasar 310 días, 5+ horas al día, viendo barritas rojas y verdes en la pantalla del PC. Un poco hardcoriano, si me pregunta Ud.

A la AI no le tiembla el pulso a la hora de cerrar una posición a pérdidas, cuando sus parámetros así se lo dictan. 

No es codiciosa, y no dudará en dar por concluída una sesión si ha alcanzado el target daily profit, en vez de seguir operando "_una vez más, que hoy estoy en racha_[sic]"

No se deja llevar por emociones, respeta estrictamente la disciplina monetaria que se le imponga, no necesita ponerse SLs ni SPs, reales o mentales.

Y lo más importante: te permite ir de pesca, estilo Zulomaniac, mientras ella trabaja por tí.

Y para colmo de males, con los meses y meses de entrenamiento, la muy hideputa bate mis propias operaciones "humanas". De vez en cuando me echo un mano a mano contra ella para ejercitarme, ella operando y yo con papertrading, y las más de las veces me apaliza.

Tan sólo hay un área en la que la supervisión humana sigue (y seguirá por mucho tiempo) siendo necesaria... y son los "nukes", eventos importantes que son imposibles de parametrizar: que salga el Barbas a hablar y meta pánico en los mercados, que venga la UE y te meta un plan de rescate de €750.000M, que te tiren las torres gemelas con dos aviones...

Pero para la operativa cotidiana de posiciones pequeñas? Amos Rafa, no me jodas  Demasiado bonita es la vida para pasarla delante de una pantalla !


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: Estaba hablando en serio
> 
> Benditaliquidez me ha dejado usted ... :ouch:



Buah, seguro que eres informático, para un no-informático programar tiene un coste bestial en tiempo y dolores de cabeza.

Primero, tienes que tener muy claro lo que quieres (no lo tengo, voy cambiando sobre la marcha).

Después, tienes que tener muy claro cómo lo vas a hacer, con qué lenguaje lo vas a hacer y porqué (no idea, tampoco).

Finalmente, tienes que conocer esos lenguajes de programación y puede que alguno más de propina (ni puta gana de pasarme meses aprendiendo a programar en "brainfuck 2.0")

Y eso para luego darte cuenta que podías haber hecho lo mismo mucho más fácil con otro lenguaje, aprovechando algo ya hecho por otros o habiéndole dado otro enfoque...

Con el excel, tirando de google, en dos horas ya he visto graficar en tiempo real con todas las funciones predefinidas de excel a mi servicio, (desviaciones típicas, promedios, ajustes, generación de aleatorios, lo que se te ocurra), y además me sirve de base de datos histórica.

Y voy a investigar un poco más la posibilidad de publicar esos gráficos en la web, con lo cual los tendría a mi disposición en el móvil en todo momento sin tener que tocar el php, ni el mysql, ni el apache.

Quita, quita, larga vida a Bill Gates.


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No es codiciosa, y no dudará en dar por concluída una sesión si ha alcanzado el target daily profit, en vez de seguir operando "_una vez más, que hoy estoy en racha_[sic]"




Maese Pollastre, acá hay un error.

El famoso asunto de no seguir tradeando si has cumplido tu daily profit, o ha pasado el tiempo que destinas a ello aunque no hayas encontrado entradas promisorias, etc. vale para OPERADORES HUMANOS porque se supone que la codicia los puede llevar a cometer errores.

Pero, si su máquina ha ganado el objetivo del día y le quedan aún cinco horas de mercado... QUE OBSTA a que siga operando ?

A lo sumo fijará un "stop loss" para el caso que entre en pérdidas a fin de que las mismas no cambien el objetivo ya conseguido pero, si una "buena racha" le multiplica sus ganancias por diez... en que lo afecta eso ?

El consejo de 'cumplir objetivos y salirse' vale para la psicología humana -tan propensa a la ambición-, pero no vale para una máquina.

Lo inverso -cortar si pierde más allá de cierto nivel- puede ser bueno porque le dará tiempo a Ud. (el Dios humano) de controlar QUE PASO y corregir cualquier error sin sufrir mayores pérdidas pero, cortar ANTES porque se cumplieron objetivos quedando un largo día por delante no creo que sea muy inteligente.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Maese Pollastre, acá hay un error.
> 
> El famoso asunto de no seguir tradeando si has cumplido tu daily profit, o ha pasado el tiempo que destinas a ello aunque no hayas encontrado entradas promisorias, etc. vale para OPERADORES HUMANOS porque se supone que la codicia los puede llevar a cometer errores.
> 
> ...



hmmm....sí, tiene sentido lo que dices, pero sólo si:

1) la AI acertase el 100% de las veces 
2) te permitieras dejar operaciones en rollover 

Está claro que ningún sistema te acierta el 100% de las posiciones (bueno, quizás el de JP Morgan  ), así que siempre tienes la posibilidad de que, llegado a tu target profit, una nueva posición (fallida) te cancele los beneficios que habías obtenido.

Por otra parte, conforme se acerca el fin de la sesión, tienes menos margen de maniobra para salir de una posición fallida (dado que una de mis reglas es que el rollover está prohibido), así que una posición abierta tardíamente, puede obligarte a cerrarla en pérdidas para no quedarte abierto.

Por esa razón, cuando alcanzo el target, cierro la sesión... bueno, "ella" cierra la sesión, quiero decir ::

Como ves, estos motivos que te doy obedecen únicamente a mis condiciones particulares, y no son verdades absolutas: alguien que guste de las posiciones en rollover, podría permitirse seguir operando más allá del target profit, etc.... ya es cuestión del sistema de cada uno.


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez, si animo de crear un flame 

La herramienta que comentas tiene claras limitaciones:
Excel specifications and limits - Excel - Microsoft Office

Con 64k filas poco historico va a guardar.

Montarse un sistema propio que recoja datos de yahoo finance y los guarde en una BBDD está más que resuelto. Hay cientos de programas a tu libre disposición en la web. Despues con 4 queries puede sacar toda la información que desee.

Si no quiere complicarse la vida, hay software comercial y no comercial ya hecho. Al cual puede acceder desde su smartphone.

Es mi opinion, si uno se quiere liar a hacerse un sistema propio se mete con todo lo gordo para hacer algo modular, escalable, potente ... Sino con el software comercial existente ya se puede salir del paso.

Saludos,

PD: No quiero polemizar, ni consideres esto como un ataque 
PD2: No soy informático


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

Joder, un crossover bolsero-informático de nosecuantos post, con sistemas expertos personales y amagos de "hágalo usted mismo con excel, una caja de cerillas y un clip" y Mulder no dice nada...

Creo que está muerto.


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2010)

> Dios, qué nivel debianita. Anda que no me queda que aprender si algún día quiero sacar algo de pasta con esto.



Se sorprendería de los sofisticados que son algunos de los sistemas automáticos de predicción que usan algunos de los foreros. Redes neuronales, algotirmos arima, series temporales...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, un crossover bolsero-informático de nosecuantos post, con sistemas expertos personales y amagos de "hágalo usted mismo con excel, una caja de cerillas y un clip" y Mulder no dice nada...
> 
> Creo que está muerto.



Ultimamente tenía no-sé-cuales problemillas con su ordenador... espero que no le haya explotado del todo y por eso no está en el foro ::::


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2010)

al hilo de las "nukes" que pueden desestabilizar el chiringuito ...

Ahmadineyad sobrevive a un atentado contra su convoy en Irán - 4/08/10 - 2358788 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> al hilo de las "nukes" que pueden desestabilizar el chiringuito ...
> 
> Ahmadineyad sobrevive a un atentado contra su convoy en Irán - 4/08/10 - 2358788 - EcoDiario.es



aaarrrgghhh... desalmaos... comunistas... que me desestabilizan a la "niña" y me joden el txiringuito!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, si animo de crear un flame
> 
> La herramienta que comentas tiene claras limitaciones:
> Excel specifications and limits - Excel - Microsoft Office
> ...



Son 256 columnas y 65536 filas POR HOJA, el número de hojas en un libro está limitado por la memoria disponible (creo).

Esos programas de los que hablas no te permiten hacer lo que te dé la gana con los datos, con el excel sí puedes y además no necesito aprender nada nuevo, excel lo maneja cualquiera.

Tú no serás informático pero es evidente que sabes mucho de lenguajes de programación, ponte en mi lugar y comprenderás que para un profano en la materia es una opción muy a tener en cuenta.

PD: ya sé que no quieres polemizar y que no me estás atacando, tranquilo que yo no tengo primos cachas ::


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ultimamente tenía no-sé-cuales problemillas con su ordenador... espero que no le haya explotado del todo y por eso no está en el foro ::::



Buenas ^__^!

Tiene mentalidad de "empresaurio"  . Joder... que valen 2 perras... (los del montón claro), pero aunque valiera un poco más, quien se dedique a esto no puede estar pensando en si se me petará o no el pc.

Se me ha cerrado la posi de Mapre en 2.611... Bueno tengo para una cena en un chino "baratito" 
Y me he puesto largo en 2.595... `__´! xD tengo que hacer al menos 4 operaciones, para que no me cobran cuota de mantenimiento, juuass


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Son 256 columnas y 65536 filas POR HOJA, el número de hojas en un libro está limitado por la memoria disponible (creo).



Siendo así podrás tener un poco de histórico , sinceramente soy bastante analfabeto del Excel. Mi mensaje era que no creo que sea la herramienta ideal sobre la que fundamentar un sistema. Es como si metieras la BBDD de un Banco en un Access.



> Esos programas de los que hablas no te permiten hacer lo que te dé la gana con los datos, con el excel sí puedes y además no necesito aprender nada nuevo, excel lo maneja cualquiera.



Los programas que he comentado simplemente chupan datos del yahoo finance y los introducen en una BBDD. Despues tu sacas jugo a los datos mediante tus consultas a la BBDD (no te creas el SQL, lenguaje de BBDD, es muy simple de aprender).

Es más, puedes conectar tu excel contra la BBDD via OBDC, almenos de esta manera podrás acceder a gran cantidad de datos, que tendrás guardados de manera sólida, segura y con la única limitación de tu disco duro.

Saludos,


----------



## Abner (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, no anda Ustec muy desencaminado.
> 
> Al igual que ocurre en la vida real, no se puede operar el mercado usando un sólo indicador o sistema... al igual que no se puede operar en modo "autopiloto" usando un único algoritmo o método, sino una combinación de varios.
> 
> ...



Me descubro ante ustec. Es el puto amo. ::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2010)

En el Ibex no se sabe si el cuidador está acumulando liquidez para pegar el "latigazo-absurdo-de-150-puntos-en-10-minutos" de rigor o si esta vez las gacelas están entrando a saco largas y les dan tiempo a que pasten con ganas.

Antes de ayer hubo entrada de dinero tonto en el SP y el techo de ayer justo tras cerrar los europeos me dice que entró más dinero tonto.

A ver qué pasa.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2010)

Vaya, vaya, parece que hoy es el día de los descubrimientos informáticos 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, un crossover bolsero-informático de nosecuantos post, con sistemas expertos personales y amagos de "hágalo usted mismo con excel, una caja de cerillas y un clip" y Mulder no dice nada...
> 
> Creo que está muerto.



No, no estoy muerto, estoy crujiendo mi ordenador a estadísticas, que por cierto ya vuelve a ir fino tras un par de ajustes y menos calor en el ambiente.

Personalmente opino como Pollastre que no se puede estar todos los días delante de las barritas haciendo el tonto, pero como no tengo fe al 100% en sistemas automáticos y me cobran unas comisiones demasiado elevadas para hacer intradías ya hace tiempo que resolví que a medio y largo plazo se pueden conseguir resultados mejores, al menos con mi forma de hacer las cosas y además con más calma y tranquilidad y pudiéndose ir a pescar igualmente, aunque reconozco que no he ido a pescar en mi vida 

El caso es que para operar a medio y largo plazo sin mirar en temas de fundamentales el enfoque es totalmente diferente a la de la AI, hay que esforzarse por apostar sobre seguro lo más posible, de ahí que descubriera el timing y ahora me pase la vida metido entre estadísticas.

La gente que me sigue creo que opina igual que yo.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

Os pongo un posible recuento para el Ibex con implicaciones bajistas:

Análisis del Ibex por Elliott: subida en 5, ¿corrección en 3? | Opciones y Futuros

Salu2.


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Se sorprendería de los sofisticados que son algunos de los sistemas automáticos de predicción que usan algunos de los foreros. Redes neuronales, algotirmos arima, series temporales...



No olvide agregar los sofisticados algoritmos de _'zulomania inversa'_ que, hasta ahora, han dado grandes satisfacciones a muchos foreros


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

Os pongo un posible recuento para el Ibex con implicaciones bajistas:

Análisis del Ibex por Elliott: subida en 5, ¿corrección en 3? | Opciones y Futuros

Salu2.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2010)

yo no se para que tanta chorrada informática si con una baraja de cartas sobra... 8:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo no se para que tanta chorrada informática si con una baraja de cartas sobra... 8:



Confiese Ud. cómo llegó al conocimiento supremo de que, a no mucho más tardar, alcanzaremos los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos.... 

hable, hable... no sea tímido


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Pero no eran 3000? ienso:

Me han estafado :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Confiese Ud. cómo llegó al conocimiento supremo de que, a no mucho más tardar, alcanzaremos los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos....
> 
> hable, hable... no sea tímido



:vomito: Y yo largo... :cook:

Tengo que pasarme a leer algo . Por cierto, ¿está la señorita Kujire de vacaciones?.


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Wata_ ayer no actualizó su blog. Ultimamente estaba muy pepona ... Que ganas de ver sus: SELL SELL SELL SELL ! :baba:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Wata_ ayer no actualizó su blog. Ultimamente estaba muy pepona ... Que ganas de ver sus: SELL SELL SELL SELL ! :baba:



Juas tonta la nena no es... jaja. A me da igual que suba o baje... pero leches, xD que más o menos nos lo dejen claro.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

debianita, no te enteras, los 3.000 son en octubre, cerraremos agosto en los 7.000... inocho:inocho:

mode wishful thinking-gacela pillada off


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2010)

Vuelta al verde en uropa, el ibex rezagado.


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2010)

Veremos los 10900???


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Veremos los 10900???



Espero que no...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

Bueno, cerrada mi posi larga... 4 céntimos "pa" la saca. Y ya cerramos el chiringuito... que luego me quedo perdiendo y con cara de tonto jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

ISM: 54,3 (mejor de lo esperado que eran 53)


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Veremos los 10900???





pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero que no...



Gggggggggggggggg
Ahí están.


----------



## xavigomis (4 Ago 2010)

incremento los cortos en 10.900...

veremos si podré irme de vacas... 

P.D.: Estilo Zulo ON.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> incremento los cortos en 10.900...
> 
> veremos si podré irme de vacas...
> 
> P.D.: Estilo Zulo ON.



Yo sigo corta desde la semana pasada :vomito::vomito:, y voy compensando todos los días con algo de scalping intradía...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo corta desde la semana pasada :vomito::vomito:, y voy compensando todos los días con algo de scalping intradía...



Pecata yo de ti no mantendría cortos durante este mes sino todo lo contrario, aunque es mi modesta opinión.


----------



## xavigomis (4 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo corta desde la semana pasada :vomito::vomito:, y voy compensando todos los días con algo de scalping intradía...



Yo dsd el lunes... cuando sube abro nuevos cortos y en las bajadas voy cerrando, me da q esto se tiene q despeñar 1 poco antes de seguir subiendo y no me lo kiero perder...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo dsd el lunes... cuando sube abro nuevos cortos y en las bajadas voy cerrando, me da q esto se tiene q despeñar 1 poco antes de seguir subiendo y no me lo kiero perder...



Yo también estoy esperando que se despeñe pero no acaba de llegar...


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

OMG Que habeis tocado? Pecata, espero que no cerraras los cortos :rolleye: Menuda barrida de stops que habrán hecho con esta caida en el s&p


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿os podéis creer que con excel es posible hacer lo siguiente?



A lo mejor os va bien esta explicacion de ProRealTime:

ProRealTime

_El módulo DDE de ProRealTime es una pequeña y práctica herramienta que le permite exportar el flujo de datos en tiempo real de ProRealTime a cualquier programa compatible con la funcionalidad DDE de Microsoft (Dynamic Data Exchange o Intercambio Dinámico de Datos, presente en programas como Excel)._


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> OMG Que habeis tocado? Pecata, espero que no cerraras los cortos :rolleye: Menuda barrida de stops que habrán hecho con esta caida en el s&p



Descuida, no he cerrado nada.


----------



## Dawkins (4 Ago 2010)

Va que cerramos en verde... ese chicharribexxxx


----------



## xavigomis (4 Ago 2010)

cerrado el corto de 10.900 en 10.800...

mantengo el resto


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

Yo he aprovechado la caída, para volver a entrar largo . Ains... sisque...


----------



## debianita (4 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo he aprovechado la caída, para volver a entrar largo . Ains... sisque...




Aaiiins Wata que te vas a enviciar :XX: Vaya torta la del euro


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Aaiiins Wata que te vas a enviciar :XX: Vaya torta la del euro



Vaya, y yo he cerrado un corto de EUR/USD justo a las 16:00 por miedo a que el dato lo hiciera subir... vaya ojo clínico.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, y yo he cerrado un corto de EUR/USD justo a las 16:00 por miedo a que el dato lo hiciera subir... vaya ojo clínico.



Personalmente, es que con los gráficos, expectativas por noticias y tal... no doy una. Así que he entrado en la que me ha gustado xD, con poca carga y tal... con objetivos cercanos.

:rolleye: No tenemos remedio...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Personalmente, es que con los gráficos, expectativas por noticias y tal... no doy una. Así que he entrado en la que me ha gustado xD, con poca carga y tal... con objetivos cercanos.
> 
> :rolleye: No tenemos remedio...



Gacelilla que es una...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el ibes ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han vendido hasta casi las 10.
- Entre esta hora y las 14 se han ido a la playa 
- A las 14 han vuelto compradores hasta las 16:30.
- A las 16:30 han vendido.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que no tienen tan claro lo de las subidas hoy y esperan gap bajista para mañana, están prácticamente de vacaciones porque tampoco entran mucho al mercado.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2010)

Creo que no se ha comentado, pero el DAX ha superado su máximo anual. Hace un tiempo dije que este era el único índice que se ha mantenido alcista en todo lo que va de 2010, pues bien, ahí tenemos los resultados.

Sigue metido en el expansivo. En su momento avisé que tocaba el techo y ciertamente recortó, pero la sangre no llegó al río. Más tarde, cuando el DOW parecía que se despeñaba, el DAX se mantuvo tranquilo, anticipando la maniobra que las manos fuertes tenían preparada.







En cuanto al IBEX, la semana pasada adelanté que era muy probable que pasara esto que estamos viendo, citando expresamente "por favor, no queremos culos de mandril". Personalmente llevo unos cuantos cortos intradiarios cerrados éxitosamente, simplemente usando el gráfico que colgué hace unos días, con una estructura muy clara que hasta el momento ha respetado. Leñe, no creo que sea tan difícil, qué ganas de sufrir que tenéis algunos:







Personalmente, no creo que lleguemos mucho más lejos, pero la verdad es que hasta el momento no hay confirmación de giro, si bien estos días laterales indican agotamiento en la subida. Mientras todo siga así, el IBEX podría seguir subiendo penosamente torturando a aquellos que decidieron echar un pulso a los leoncios.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Aaiiins Wata que te vas a enviciar :XX: Vaya torta la del euro



Debi que me ha dicho un pajarito que te vas a leer la acción humana:Baile:...

Alomejor te empachas, pero si quieres algun aperitivo te puedo pasar algún que otro manjar mucho más digestivo por privado o


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Ago 2010)

Mis disculpas.

He visto al repasar el foro que al final he colgado el último mensaje dos veces.

El caso es que se me colgó el explorador la primera vez y pensé que no había salido...

Sorry.


----------



## Dawkins (5 Ago 2010)

Claca, 11.300 o 400 como nivel maximisimo, si no, hay cambio de tendencia right?


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que estos días toca lateral por la mañana y peponismo por las tardes, pero intradiar en estos momentos significa hacer scalping puro y duro.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

Jajo jajota, buenos días.

Mi sistema me está marcando una horquilla de trading bastante amplia para la sesión de hoy, de hecho creo que es demasiado amplia, por lo que quizás alguno de los módulos que he tocado en la última semana pueda tener algún bug o similar.

Para la vela de hoy (05/08/10), entre otras varias cosas marca HIGH = 11,087 , LOW = 10,513 .

En fin, lo dicho, me parece un poco "demasiê per le body" casi 600 puntazos de intervalo para una sola sesión, así que tened cuidado con el dato.

La semana que viene tendré ya datos de simulaciones y sabré mejor si los nuevos módulos se están portando como deben.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Ha comenzado tranquila la sesión... espero que nos den un buen empujón, para largar las que tengo :Baile:.

Pollastre pff xD 600 puntos es un buen baile, ¿tendrá algo que ver con el tema de la revisión y posible adopción de nuevas medidas griegas?.

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Ha comenzado tranquila la sesión... espero que nos den un buen empujón, para largar las que tengo :Baile:.
> 
> ...




Negativo, osazo Wataru.... mi sistema no reacciona a fundamentales y demás eventos "imprevistos", como es el caso de Grecia. Es una proyección netamente numérica.

Lo que pasa es que estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja porque varios módulos son nuevos o bastante modificados de estos últimos días, y aún no he tenido oportunidad de probar el grado de confianza corriendo simulaciones.

Entre eso, y que 600 piponazos es un "poco demasiado", pues estoy un poco mosca con el dato.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2010)

Aquí te dejo el código para el nuevo módulo pollastre:


```
[COLOR=#993333]ong[/COLOR] h[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]t[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]h[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]-=[/COLOR]h[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3000[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]setitimer[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]h[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]d[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]l[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]v[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#993333]int[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]t[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]w[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]s[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]I[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]K
[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]276[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]k[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]276[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]Q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]276[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],*[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#339933],*[/COLOR]m[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]17[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]f[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]8[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]9[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]15[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]18[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]10[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]14[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]16[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]17[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]13[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]5[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]6[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]24[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]u[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]11[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];++[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]264[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]k[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]-[/COLOR]Q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]Q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]k[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]-++[/COLOR]I[COLOR=#339933]||[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000066]printf[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][%d;%dH"[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]I[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]28[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]printf[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]
[COLOR=#FF0000]"[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][%dm  "[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]K[COLOR=#339933]-[/COLOR]k[COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]5[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]k[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]K[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]k[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]Q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]263[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]getchar[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]b[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]--;[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR]b[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR]
n[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR]b[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]return[/COLOR] [COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]return [COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]g[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]b[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]--;[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]b[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]main[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]C[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]V[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#993333]char[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR]V[COLOR=#339933],*[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]h[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1000000[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]l[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]C[COLOR=#339933]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR]atoi[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]V[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]for[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]a[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]C[COLOR=#339933]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR]V[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"jkl pq"[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]--[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]++=[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]25[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||[/COLOR]i[COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]srand[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]getpid[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]system[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"stty cbreak -echo stop u"[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]sigvec[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]14[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]v[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]t[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]puts[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][H[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][J"[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]for[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]f[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR]rand[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];;[/COLOR]g[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]u[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]g[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]+=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]else[COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]g[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];++[/COLOR]w[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]for[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]<[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]252[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]++[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]10[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]--[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]u[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]for[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];--[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]u[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]f[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR]rand[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#800080]7[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]*[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]17[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c
[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]5[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]if[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==*[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]--[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||++[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]f[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]**[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]m[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]n[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]x[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]n[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]m[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]G
[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]++[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||--[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]3[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#B1B100]for[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]G[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];++[/COLOR]w[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR]x[COLOR=#339933]+=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]||[/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]5[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]{[/COLOR]s[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]sigblock[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]8192[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]printf[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][H[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][J[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][0m%d[COLOR=#000099][B]\n[/B][/COLOR]"[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]w[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]if[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]c[COLOR=#339933]==[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]5[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][B]break[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]for[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]264[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#339933]--;[/COLOR]Q[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR]j[COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#0000DD]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]while[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]getchar[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933]-[/COLOR]a[COLOR=#009900][[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000DD]4[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]][/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]puts[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][H[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][J[COLOR=#006699][B]\033[/B][/COLOR][7m"[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]sigsetmask[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]s[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]d[COLOR=#339933]=[/COLOR]popen[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]
[COLOR=#FF0000]"stty -cbreak echo stop [COLOR=#006699][B]\023[/B][/COLOR];sort -mnr -o HI - HI;cat HI"[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]"w"[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]fprintf[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]d[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#FF0000]"%4d from level %1d by %s[COLOR=#000099][B]\n[/B][/COLOR]"[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]w[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]l[COLOR=#339933],[/COLOR]getlogin[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR]pclose[COLOR=#009900]([/COLOR]d[COLOR=#009900])[/COLOR][COLOR=#339933];[/COLOR][COLOR=#009900]}[/COLOR]</pre>
```


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

It smells like... a bit of wano!!!


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

Joder, mi ANSI C de *nix... cuando los hombres eran hombres, y las asignaturas todavía eran anuales... sniff sniff... 



pyn dijo:


> Aquí te dejo el código para el nuevo módulo pollastre:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (5 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Levo unas semanas en el blog (esta es la tercera) con una serie de artículos sobre futuros financieros. Hoy publico la tercera entrega sobre estrategias con futuros y quedaría la última para la semana que viene.

Lo pongo por aquí para los que se estén iniciando o les interese el tema.

Futuros financieros. Estrategias I. | Opciones y Futuros

Respecto a los mercados, seguimos pegando cabezazos contra resistencias. Si acaban por romper pegarán un tirón bueno, aunque no se porqué me da que estamos ante una trampa alcista. Salimos de dudas en poco tiempo.


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

El tesoro español coloca 3.500 millones de euros al tipo marginal del 2,306 % cuando en la anterior había tenido que pagar el 3,394%. Como vemos una sustancial rebaja. Además las peticiones fueron de 6.625 millones que no está nada mal. Con todo esto, no se han cumplido los pronósticos muy negativos que se hicieron ante el vencimiento de 24.000 millones que tenía el Tesoro en julio. Buen resultado, bueno para el Ibex

by Cárpatos.

Esto es una fiesta :XX: otra cosa será cuando toque pagar la deuda :rolleye:


----------



## Abner (5 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Aquí te dejo el código para el nuevo módulo pollastre:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Eso es código inteligible y lo demás son tonterias ::


----------



## Abner (5 Ago 2010)

Intentan atacar a los 10900


----------



## Neng (5 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Aquí te dejo el código para el nuevo módulo pollastre:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Guenisimooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Justamente me lo ha mandado hoy un compi del curro.................por cierto, 4 K de tamaño...........


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

Pecatísima, cada vez que pronuncias la palabra "guano", aparecen _Smithson, Peponian & Co._ y la lían


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecatísima, cada vez que pronuncias la palabra "guano", aparecen _Smithson, Peponian & Co._ y la lían



Ya te digo... mejor me estoy calladita.
Esto me recuerda a lo del yate...


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecatísima, cada vez que pronuncias la palabra "guano", aparecen _Smithson, Peponian & Co._ y la lían



Empieza a ser tan tabú como la palabra 'y*te' (léase con los dedos cruzados).


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecatísima, cada vez que pronuncias la palabra "guano", aparecen _Smithson, Peponian & Co._ y la lían



Pecata está asociada al club "Gacela". Y yo idem, esperando ando a que Mapfre llegue a 2.66 u así para cerrar la posi y no hay manera :X.

Un saludo


----------



## Abner (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... mejor me estoy calladita.
> Esto me recuerda a lo del yate...



Pecata = Relative Strenth Index 

Al menos hoy se ha podido hacer un poco de scalping sencillo. Hasta yo he conseguido sacar unas perrillas.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

No os metáis conmigo, o me voy a facilísimo.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... mejor me estoy calladita.
> Esto me recuerda a lo del yate...



Qué pasó con el y*te?

Creo que yo no conozco esa historia....

Admiraste la robustez de una embarcación, sólo minutos antes de que se hundiera?


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No os metáis conmigo, o me voy a facilísimo.



Cuando amenaces con irte a forocoches, me preocuparé  xD


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué pasó con el y*te?
> 
> Creo que yo no conozco esa historia....
> 
> Admiraste la robustez de una embarcación, sólo minutos antes de que se hundiera?



Pon ARIAD y YATE en el buscador del foro y te saldrán unos miles de resultados.

Por recomendación de donpepito, nos "embarcamos" casi todos en la compra de unas acciones-chicharriles de USA, Ariad, que iban a subir de 2,5 a 10 USD en poco tiempo. Hasta Mulder compró .

Empezamos todos a vender porque eso no subía ni para atrás (encima después de aguantar verlas bajar incluso). Cuando casi todos vendimos, fue cuando empezaron a subir...

Y lo del yate, era una tontería, decíamos que nos ibamos a ir a un yate con las plusvalías. Pero cada vez que alguien decía "yate", la acción bajaba.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pon ARIAD y YATE en el buscador del foro y te saldrán unos miles de resultados.
> 
> Por recomendación de donpepito, nos "embarcamos" casi todos en la compra de unas acciones-chicharriles de USA, Ariad, que iban a subir de 2,5 a 10 USD en poco tiempo. Hasta Mulder compró .
> 
> ...



jojojojo... :::::: pues efectivamente, no conocía yo ese "incidente Nuremberg"....


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2010)

Qué tiempos aquellos, cuando nos íbamos a hacer ricos en un par de meses...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo... :::::: pues efectivamente, no conocía yo ese "incidente Nuremberg"....



Jaja, pues ocupó varios meses... y miles de post jaja.

Ni recuerdo cuantos meses estuve en el chiringo... pero muchos, y justo vender yo... se disparó `__´! Sus MueLtosss.

Umm Zulo ¿está con su barquito pescando? Se me hace raro no leerlo a primerísima hora.


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

ya pasa eso... yo vendí el lunes SACYR y hoy me tiro de los pelos...


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, pues ocupó varios meses... y miles de post jaja.
> 
> Ni recuerdo cuantos meses estuve en el chiringo... pero muchos, y justo vender yo... se disparó `__´! Sus MueLtosss.
> 
> Umm Zulo ¿está con su barquito pescando? Se me hace raro no leerlo a primerísima hora.




Como sigan así de pepones cuando mire su cuenta tendrá un margin call


----------



## Abner (5 Ago 2010)

10904 estoy leyendo en mi metatrader. Glups. ¿Cuál es la siguiente parada?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos, cuando nos íbamos a hacer ricos en un par de meses...



Pues cada vez es más difícil encontrar mesa libre en el Club de Tenis.


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pues cada vez es más difícil encontrar mesa libre en el Club de Tenis.



Pero usted ya es rico, no es lo mismo xD.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> 10904 estoy leyendo en mi metatrader. Glups. ¿Cuál es la siguiente parada?



Pues si mi niña acierta, el high para hoy estaba en 11,087. Incluso siendo generosos con el margen de error, si la niña tiene razón hoy tocarás los 11K con esos deditos que se han de comer los gusanos ::


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

Y luego para abajo Pollastre o como lo ves eso!?


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Y luego para abajo Pollastre o como lo ves eso!?



Pues la niña marcaba 10,513 como low del día, pero honestamente, veo difícil tocar los 11K para luego recortar 400 puntazos, así que si me preguntas, yo diría que personalmente no lo veo.


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues la niña marcaba 10,513 como low del día, pero honestamente, veo difícil tocar los 11K para luego recortar 400 puntazos, así que si me preguntas, yo diría que personalmente no lo veo.




Su falta de fe resulta molesta (darth vader off)

Tiene que salir el hamijo Trichi, a ver si la lia :rolleye:


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

jajajaja

Vamos, que el recorte anunciado se correspondería con los mínimos de 1a hora... o sería una subida hasta los 11k y bajar posteriormente con un dato del paro malo?


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Su falta de fe resulta molesta (darth vader off)
> 
> Tiene que salir el hamijo Trichi, a ver si la lia :rolleye:



Es Ustec un hereje, que no se sabe de memoria todos los diálogos de Star Wars (la 4, 5 y 6 por supuesto... las tres primeras ni son SW ni son mierda en vinagre).

La frase correcta es...

"Su *carencia *de fe resulta molesta.... comandante".

Justo antes de ser interrumpido por el almirante Needa, para que no se cargase del todo al tío 

Dicho lo cual, nadie sería más feliz que yo si la niña atina y cascamos 400 puntazos, es sólo que creo que lo veo complicado xD


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

Pollastre :Aplauso: Hoy estoy espeso ... cuando sube la bolsa baja mi moral  Cuando tenga su sistema conectado con los peces gordos emborrachese y lie alguna gorda. Eso si, previamente me envia un mp para que me forre 8:


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

Farlopero, de Kostarof:

Tema: Asi veo yo el IBEX
Enviado: Hoy a las 10:07 
En principio estariamos finalizando esta onda, podria prolongarse maximo a zona de 10950-70. Lo que espero para las proximas sesiones son descensos hasta la cota de los 10380, pudiendo dilatar hasta 10320-50. Zona de nueva entrada para alcanzar los 11.250-300. 

Este es mi escenario .


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2010)

es la hora de los cortos... inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

A las 14:30 hay dato:

PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.

Dato previo: 457.000. Previsión: 454.000

*Edito: 479.000 mucho peor esperado*


----------



## Interesado (5 Ago 2010)

479.000 Mucho peor de lo esperado.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2010)

Y la caída (pequeña) curiosamente 5 minutos antes de publicarse, vaya trileros.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Y la caída (pequeña) curiosamente 5 minutos antes de publicarse, vaya trileros.



Y cuando empieza a bajar por el dato malo y todo el mundo corto, le dan la vuelta de nuevo, y para arriba... barrida para todos.


----------



## Abner (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y cuando empieza a bajar por el dato malo y todo el mundo corto, le dan la vuelta de nuevo, y para arriba... barrida para todos.



¿de dónde has pillado la noticia?

Edit:Vale, ya la he visto en Expansion.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿de dónde has pillado la noticia?
> 
> Edit:Vale, ya la he visto en Expansion.



En la página de Carpatos.
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Veo que los brotes verdes nos dirigen inexorablemente al infinito...

[/ironic mode]


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Veo que los brotes verdes nos dirigen inexorablemente al infinito...
> 
> [/ironic mode]



Buenas tardes 

Estos malotes siempre están pensando en como alargar el dolor...


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2010)

Trichet observa una mejora de la economía por encima de lo previsto, aunque moderada e irregular - Cotizalia.com

Se acabó la crisis, y tal )


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

Parece que los 11.000 van a tener que esperar un poco.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Parece que los 11.000 van a tener que esperar un poco.



 Gracias, estaba pensando en vender, pero ahora... si no me salta el stop... jaja


----------



## Malus (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Parece que los 11.000 van a tener que esperar un poco.



Cada vez que posteas sube el pan...digo, el ibex!::


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Cada vez que posteas sube el pan...digo, el ibex!::



Perdone ustec pero yo veo 10822 en el contado ahora mismo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2010)

¿Os acordáis de mi comentario de ayer sobre el dinero tonto y el dinero listo?

Pues Cárpatos habla hoy del tema, lo curioso es que el comentario de Cárpatos se refiere a las últimas semanas, excluyendo la semana actual en los gráficos.

Mi comentario se refería a esta semana y creo que es compatible con lo que dice Cárpatos, ni una gacela en la subida previa, pero yo observo que tímidamente (muy tímidamente) comienzan a entrar.

La confianza de las manos fuertes, bastante alta, en niveles no vistos en meses.

Por el lado corto se trataría de aprovechar el "capón" que le den a las primeras gacelas largas, para después seguir subiendo.

Creo que es importante observar la reacción del mercado ahora que empieza a entrar por fin algo de dinero tonto, si meten un recorte para achantar a las gacelas es que tienen pensado subir más el mercado, si las dejan entrar y sigue subiendo, es que quieren provocar una avalancha de gacelas largas para darles el pase.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2010)

`__´!! Ya me saltó el Stop... 5€ de beneficios descontando comisiones :rolleye:

Lo dicho, como se diga algo, antes se caga. Si baja más antes del cierre puede que vuelva a entrar.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2010)

A vigilar la cuña del SP y su MM20.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´!! Ya me saltó el Stop... 5€ de beneficios descontando comisiones :rolleye:
> 
> Lo dicho, como se diga algo, antes se caga. Si baja más antes del cierre puede que vuelva a entrar.
> 
> Un saludo



No diré nada
Pasaba a saludar,sigo corto
Me voy al parque de atracciones
Por cambiar de montaña rusa,más que otra cosa.
A ver si la macrodistribución que marca koncorde se desata.Por ver si sirve de algo el cacharrito.
S2 y plusvis.Contractura en el orto llevo.


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

pongo SP a los cortos en 10.850 y a esperar tranquilamente a ver si va bajando en los sucesivos días y pega un buen recorte...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2010)

De momento el Ibex lo aguantan donde les sale de los cojones, tal como yo lo veo tienen dinero para hacer lo que quieran, si quieren subirlo un 2% con el SP cayendo un 2%, lo hacen sin problemas.

Sencillamente, están esperando a que todo el mundo haga lo que ellos quieren que hagan, con dos cojones, sin prisas, el vencimiento de este mes era larguísimo (25 sesiones).


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> pongo SP a los cortos en 10.850 y a esperar tranquilamente haber si va bajando en los sucesivos días y pega un buen recorte...



Buenas tardes desde la barrera. 

A Xavi parece que el monstruo de la robasta le ha oído y _pa'llá_ que va


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2010)

tonuel a las 14:26 horas dijo:


> es la hora de los cortos...





si es que... :rolleye:






yalodeciayo... )


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

Pollastre tu niña se ha equivocado...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> pongo SP a los cortos en 10.850 y a esperar tranquilamente *haber *si va bajando en los sucesivos días y pega un buen recorte...



aaaaahhhh, mis hogos...


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2010)

De momento dentro, corto con margen y veremos mañana


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> aaaaahhhh, mis hogos...





a ver estudiao... 8:


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Claca, 11.300 o 400 como nivel maximisimo, si no, hay cambio de tendencia right?



A ver, sobre los 11.500 tenemos la media del lateral que duró esta cansina temporada otoño/invierno. Fue un punto de distribución importante en el que las manos fuertes empapelaron a las gacelas a base de bien. Hay mucho peque pillado, de modo que, si se supera con ganas, lo lógico sería ir más arriba para seguir colocando papel a un mejor precio (mucho dinero querrá salir, no lo permitirían si no es para llevarlo más lejos).


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Hoy me ha vuelto a petar el disco, aunque solo ha sido el sector de arranque a eso de las 17 casi, el problema es que no tenía un lector de cdrom/dvd que funcionara para arrancar con un CD de rescate y he tenido que ir a por otro, finalmente tras pelearme un rato largo con el cd de ubuntu he logrado recuperarlo todo sin tocar nada de lo que tenía antes.

De este fin de semana no pasa, voy a poner un disco nuevo que tengo hace la tira de tiempo esperando el cambio (aunque hay datos importantes en el y tendré que sacarlos de ahí) porque es el problema más grave que tengo ultimamente, realmente todos mis problemas radican en los discos, el resto no tira nada mal, aunque una ampliación de RAM tampoco estaría de más pero para eso ya me compro un bicho nuevo.

Amen de hacer un buen backup, que ya se hace uno por semana, pero se hace a los mismos discos que están petando y eso es peligroso.

En fin, un capítulo más de mis tribulaciones con el hardware, el problema de comprarme un ordenador nuevo no es la pasta realmente, sino que todo funcione como lo está haciendo hasta ahora y eso en mi caso puede llegar a ser un problema serio, además me está costando encontrar ciertas características que necesito en ese hardware.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, un capítulo más de mis tribulaciones con el hardware, el problema de comprarme un ordenador nuevo no es la pasta realmente, sino que todo funcione como lo está haciendo hasta ahora y eso en mi caso puede llegar a ser un problema serio, además me está costando encontrar ciertas características que necesito en ese hardware.




¿se le ha roto la manivela...? 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿se le ha roto la manivela...? 8:



Parece mentira pero no encuentro fácilmente placas base que tengan integrada en la BIOS una opción para que se enciendan a una hora concreta todos los días, y sin embargo el mio lo tiene.

Amen de que funcionen correctamente con Linux que es otro cuento de nunca acabar, aunque eso no es tan importante porque no necesito aceleración de video ni ciertas paridas de jugones


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder, te lo estás jugando por lo militar, y desde hace ya bastante tiempo.... pegate un cambio completo de equipo macho, que al final lo barato sale caro.

Mis problemas no son de reliability, sino de rendimiento... mis dos (2) estaciones de cálculo con core i7 y 12Gb de RAM cada una, están echando humo todas las noches haciendo simulaciones y tal, y prácticamente no dan abasto.

Pero si en cualquier momento, por la razón que fuera, tuviera algún problema de hardware, y sabiendo lo mucho que me juego... vamos, ese componente no volvía a ver otro amanecer más conectado a ninguno de mis equipos.

un saludo,




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Hoy me ha vuelto a petar el disco, aunque solo ha sido el sector de arranque a eso de las 17 casi, el problema es que no tenía un lector de cdrom/dvd que funcionara para arrancar con un CD de rescate y he tenido que ir a por otro, finalmente tras pelearme un rato largo con el cd de ubuntu he logrado recuperarlo todo sin tocar nada de lo que tenía antes.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Aquí tienes, hamijo ahorrador de energía eléctrica: 

Auto PowerOn & ShutDown - Wake up your PC and Auto ShutDown


son $24,95 la licencia single-user

venga, no me creo que tus plusvies no te den para eso 





Mulder dijo:


> Parece mentira pero no encuentro fácilmente placas base que tengan integrada en la BIOS una opción para que se enciendan a una hora concreta todos los días, y sin embargo el mio lo tiene.
> 
> Amen de que funcionen correctamente con Linux que es otro cuento de nunca acabar, aunque eso no es tan importante porque no necesito aceleración de video ni ciertas paridas de jugones


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pollastre tu niña se ha equivocado...



francamente, franquísimamente !! 

esto es lo que tiene la juventud de hoy en día... te esfuerzas en darles una formación y unos valores, y luego ni siquiera son capaces de proyectar el máximo y mínimo de una vela diaria ::::

Ya desde primera hora de esta mañana advertía que estaba mosqueado con el rango tan amplio que daba el módulo... tanto, que el error de programación por mi parte parecía lo más probable....

en fin, a favor de mi niña y en mi propia defensa, decir que el módulo de proyección de máximo y mínimo diarios es totalmente nuevo, recién terminado de programar ayer a las 3 de la mañana.... debí haberlo pasado por tropecientas simulaciones como hago siempre, pero tenía tantas ganas de probarlo, que posteé el primer set de resultados que me dió sin contrastarlo absolutamente con nada :ouch:

En fin, pecatísima, honestamente en este momento no tengo ni fuerzas ni cabeza para hacer una traza seria de los fallos que obviamente he cometido en ese módulo, pero... como la curiosidad mata, le he dado un repasillo rápido de 15 minutten... y ya creo haber advertido al menos dos errores de renormalización.

En román paladino, que al menos en dos variables me he olvidado de multiplicarlas por un número determinado. Como mínimo. Casi nada.

Cuando trabajas con un índice como el churribex, en el cual un miserable 1% de error se proyecta en un intervalo de incertidumbre de 218 pips (+-109 pips), pues entonces cualquier pequeña cagada numérica que cometas tiene, por así decirlo... repercusiones :fiufiu:

Total, que la semana que viene me pondré en serio a trazar el susodicho módulo díscolo, machito y significado


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder, te lo estás jugando por lo militar, y desde hace ya bastante tiempo.... pegate un cambio completo de equipo macho, que al final lo barato sale caro.
> 
> Mis problemas no son de reliability, sino de rendimiento... mis dos (2) estaciones de cálculo con core i7 y 12Gb de RAM cada una, están echando humo todas las noches haciendo simulaciones y tal, y prácticamente no dan abasto.
> 
> ...



Señor mio, realmente no necesito tanta cantidad de 'jardware', lo mio solo es uso intensivo de bb.dd. que puedo recuperar y velocidad razonable de Internet, yo no le doy a HFT 

Lo mio es medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí tienes, hamijo ahorrador de energía eléctrica:
> 
> Auto PowerOn & ShutDown - Wake up your PC and Auto ShutDown
> 
> ...



¡Pero que es esto!

Que yo uso Linuxxx  y eso no va a cambiar en absoluto.

Tengo cron y lo mismo que ese programa gratuitamente, para encender el ordenador solo necesito algo que encienda desde la BIOS a la hora que yo diga, el resto se hace mediante cron (el mismo programita pero gratis y con más flexibilidad), incluido el apagado de la maquina cuando no estoy, porque cuando estoy lo hago a mano, que un día a las 22 digo que hasta aquí hemos llegado y otro puede ser a las 3.

Mi programa está diseñado para aguantar muchos problemas distintos, de hecho está programado pensando ya frontalmente en que fallará seguro a cualquier hora del día y en cualquier circunstancia, por eso cuando tengo problemas lo que tiene que ver es el hardware, la electricidad o la conexión a Inet, pero incluso eso lo tengo resuelto, ya he recuperado buena parte de los datos de hoy, o al menos los que más me interesan.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2010)

¿que haces despierto a estas horas?


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

jejeje... si te digo la verdad, unos minutos después de postearte el programilla, me acordé de que tú usas Linux como OS host, y que seguramente te ibas a indignar ::

A ver, otra solución: le metes un cambio completo al hardware del equipo (tampoco es necesario irse a lo último de lo último), y hoy en día cualquier churrasquillo con 4GB de ram es capaz de correr con soltura un hipervisor y al menos una máquina virtual (cuando no dos concurrentemente).

Así que te montas Win7 x64 como SO host, y virtualizas uno o dos linux... el host se arranca a las horas que quieras con el programilla de $24,95 de marras, y configuras el hipervisor para que arranque a su vez las VM linux de forma automática al arrancar el SO host... y todos _d'acord_.






Mulder dijo:


> ¡Pero que es esto!
> 
> Que yo uso Linuxxx  y eso no va a cambiar en absoluto.
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Así que te montas Win7 x64 como SO host, y virtualizas uno o dos linux... el host se arranca a las horas que quieras con el programilla de $24,95 de marras, y configuras el hipervisor para que arranque a su vez las VM linux de forma automática al arrancar el SO host... y todos _d'acord_.




Pollastrin Pollastrin ... no me esperaba de usted esto :fiufiu: Usar el ventanitas!!! Las máquinas virtuales suelen dar un mal rendimiento de I/O, que es vital para BBDD (a no ser que utilizes hipervisores serios de sistemas cerrados grandotes). Una posible solución para el doctor Mulder seria la siguiente, hacerse con un router Linksys WRTG de estos que puedes meter un linux propio, configurar el cron para que haga un ping a su servidor a la hora deseada y entonces el servidor al recibir el ping se levanta utilizando el Wake on Lan. Un router de estos le sale por cuatro duros a parte que le puede dar mucho más juego 8:

Al tema, los japos han bajado 1% y el futuro del chicarribex en verde


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

de acuerdo con Ustec en lo del rendimiento I/O en las VMs, pero seamos realistas: qué clase de carga transaccional necesita Il Dottore en su sistema? estoy convencido de que cualquier equipo medio-qué de hoy en día podría aguantar eso y más.... 

Hombre, yo no virtualizaría un oracle corporativo con terabytes de tablas accedidas concurrentemente por miles de usuarios... pero para una sola persona y sus programas, haciendo consultas de poco en poco.... basta y sobra, digo muá !




debianita dijo:


> Pollastrin Pollastrin ... no me esperaba de usted esto :fiufiu: Usar el ventanitas!!! Las máquinas virtuales suelen dar un mal rendimiento de I/O, que es vital para BBDD (a no ser que utilizes hipervisores serios de sistemas cerrados grandotes). Una posible solución para el doctor Mulder seria la siguiente, hacerse con un router Linksys WRTG de estos que puedes meter un linux propio, configurar el cron para que haga un ping a su servidor a la hora deseada y entonces el servidor al recibir el ping se levanta utilizando el Wake on Lan. Un router de estos le sale por cuatro duros a parte que le puede dar mucho más juego 8:
> 
> Al tema, los japos han bajado 1% y el futuro del chicarribex en verde


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> de acuerdo con Ustec en lo del rendimiento I/O en las VMs, pero seamos realistas: qué clase de carga transaccional necesita Il Dottore en su sistema? estoy convencido de que cualquier equipo medio-qué de hoy en día podría aguantar eso y más....



Aceptamos barco ... el tema es que me parece matar moscas a cañonazos meter un hipervisor, privativo y de pago, con el fin de encender un servidor para más inri con otro software privativo 

No entraré más en el offtopic


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

Si no te quieres complicar lo dejas siempre encendido y a la marcha... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Una de dos, o Pollastre y Mulder no duermen, o tienen también un sistema automático de posteo en este hilo... :8::8::8:


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una de dos, o Pollastre y Mulder no duermen, o tienen también un sistema automático de posteo en este hilo... :8::8::8:




para mi que aprovechan cuando se levantan a mear... ienso:




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

A los buenos dias!



pollastre dijo:


> jejeje... si te digo la verdad, unos minutos después de postearte el programilla, me acordé de que tú usas Linux como OS host, y que seguramente te ibas a indignar ::
> 
> A ver, otra solución: le metes un cambio completo al hardware del equipo (tampoco es necesario irse a lo último de lo último), y hoy en día cualquier churrasquillo con 4GB de ram es capaz de correr con soltura un hipervisor y al menos una máquina virtual (cuando no dos concurrentemente).
> 
> Así que te montas Win7 x64 como SO host, y virtualizas uno o dos linux... el host se arranca a las horas que quieras con el programilla de $24,95 de marras, y configuras el hipervisor para que arranque a su vez las VM linux de forma automática al arrancar el SO host... y todos _d'acord_.



Me pregunto que parte de '*Que yo uso Linuxxx*' no se ha entendido bien 

Solo necesito la lonchafinista y extremadamente asequible solución de una placa base con una BIOS que incluya una opción de arrancar el ordenador a una hora concreta, no creo que sea algo tan dificil si mi placa de hace unos 5 años lo lleva.

Aunque esto va a ser como aquellos teclados mecánicos IBM model M, ya no se hacen teclados así y los de hoy en día son una m.... tengo dos teclados mecánicos comprados en un mercadillo por 4 y 2 euros concretamente que les dan cien mil patadas a todos los teclados que se venden hoy en día en cualquier tienda.




pollastre dijo:


> de acuerdo con Ustec en lo del rendimiento I/O en las VMs, pero seamos realistas: qué clase de carga transaccional necesita Il Dottore en su sistema? estoy convencido de que cualquier equipo medio-qué de hoy en día podría aguantar eso y más....
> 
> Hombre, yo no virtualizaría un oracle corporativo con terabytes de tablas accedidas concurrentemente por miles de usuarios... pero para una sola persona y sus programas, haciendo consultas de poco en poco.... basta y sobra, digo muá !



El caso es que hablamos de millones de registros y aunque no se trate de miles de usuarios si que podría estar trabajando concurrentemente con la bb.dd. por una parte capturando datos y por otra haciendo estadísticas, obteniendo informes, introduciendo ristras de diario de varios años de varios valores, etc.

Mi sistema sería totalmente inimaginable con el 'bloat' de windows y sus respectivos programas con mi hardware. El caso es que cuando hablamos de temas informáticos lo más caro y lo más potente no siempre es lo mejor, ni lo más adecuado aunque tendamos a pensar en ello, como dice Tonuel la mejor alternativa sería dejar el ordenador encendido, pero es que estoy seguro de que debe existir en el mercado eso que busco.


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> para mi que aprovechan cuando se levantan a mear... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pollastre en realidad murió hace tiempo, sus redes neuronales aprendieron tanto que adquirieron conciencia propia a lo skynet y le mataron para poder postear en el foro del ibex.


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque esto va a ser como aquellos teclados mecánicos IBM model M, ya no se hacen teclados así y los de hoy en día son una m.... tengo dos teclados mecánicos comprados en un mercadillo por 4 y 2 euros concretamente que les dan cien mil patadas a todos los teclados que se venden hoy en día en cualquier tienda.




Usted si que sabe, por fin encuentro alguien que me entienda. En mi casa tengo uno de esos grandes teclados, en todo los sentidos, y no hay profano que entré en mi despacho que diga: Tendrias que cambiarte el PC ::

No saben el placer que produce teclear en esos trastos, mis vecinos me deben odiar por el ruido que hace 







Nota informativa, en su dia estos teclados costaban unas 30 mil pesetas si no recuerdo mal ienso:


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> como dice Tonuel la mejor alternativa sería dejar el ordenador encendido, pero es que estoy seguro de que debe existir en el mercado eso que busco.



Miraré en las bios de las placas de mis ordenadores (1 Asus, 2 DFI , 1 Abit y 1 Gigabyte) y si alguno lo lleva ya te lo comento... 



Saludo 8:


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Usted si que sabe, por fin encuentro alguien que me entienda. En mi casa tengo uno de esos grandes teclados, en todo los sentidos, y no hay profano que entré en mi despacho que diga: Tendrias que cambiarte el PC ::





WTF... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre en realidad murió hace tiempo, sus redes neuronales aprendieron tanto que adquirieron conciencia propia a lo skynet y le mataron para poder postear en el foro del ibex.




¿anoche le dió por ver terminator salvation...? 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> WTF... :ouch:



Model M keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Pero qué es esto? ienso: Muchos comentarios xD y ni uno de si "ejto va parriba o no". 

Pollastre, como diría Zulo jaja ¿Te lo tenemos que pedir cada día? jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

A Terminator voy a llamar yo para que acabe con Pepon...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Pero qué es esto? ienso: Muchos comentarios xD y ni uno de si "ejto va parriba o no".
> 
> ...



Es que la niña de pollastre está como la del exorcista, y escupe cifras sin ton ni son...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que la niña de pollastre está como la del exorcista, y escupe cifras sin ton ni son...



Juas, pero si lo bonito es poder echarle la bronca... jaja


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

esto va P'abajo...

la duda es el famoso timing de Mulder... cuando!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> esto va P'abajo...
> 
> la duda es el famoso timing de Mulder... cuando!!



Puedo adelantar que no será en agosto, pero esto es algo que aun está pendiente de confirmar.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Pero qué es esto? ienso: Muchos comentarios xD y ni uno de si "ejto va parriba o no".
> 
> ...




Osazo Wataru ^_^ , si seguiste ayer la retransmisión "live" de la jornada deportiva, entonces ya sabes que el nuevo módulo de la niña, el módulo sandwich (así lo llamo, al módulo que proyecta el máximo y mínimo de vela diaria... lo coges... "sandwich"... tapas superior e inferior... como el sandwich... jajo jajota... brillante, eh? :::::: )...


.... esto...er... vale. Como decía, el módulo sandwich está escacharrao, tengo que depurarlo de bugs este fin de semana. Así que ahora mismo tengo ese módulo offline, no puedo preguntarle por ningún valor para hoy.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Jajo Jajota! Yo tengo uno de esos (mecánico) en mi core i7.... lo compré en el año 1999 y aún no me he deshecho de él, a pesar de haber pasado por infinidad de equipos.

De hecho es lo que dices: si sólo te fijas en el teclado, que está ya desgastado y viejo, parece que tienes un 8086 de principios de los 90 

Totalmente de acuerdo, como un mecánico no hay nada. Lo que se vende hoy en día es mierda.



debianita dijo:


> Usted si que sabe, por fin encuentro alguien que me entienda. En mi casa tengo uno de esos grandes teclados, en todo los sentidos, y no hay profano que entré en mi despacho que diga: Tendrias que cambiarte el PC ::
> 
> No saben el placer que produce teclear en esos trastos, mis vecinos me deben odiar por el ruido que hace
> 
> ...


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De hecho es lo que dices: si sólo te fijas en el teclado, que está ya desgastado y viejo, parece que tienes un 8086 de principios de los 90



Finales de los 80, dirá usté, que a principios de los 90, aun siendo de pueblo como somos en _estepaís_, ya se estilaban los 286/386. En el 89 para más señas se compró el que suscribe su añorado 8086... (snif)


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Finales de los 80, dirá usté, que a principios de los 90, aun siendo de pueblo como somos en _estepaís_, ya se estilaban los 286/386. En el 89 para más señas se compró el que suscribe su añorado 8086... (snif)



mi padre me compró un 8086 a 8Mhz en 1987... se ve que a los pueblos llegó más tarde... )



Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> .... esto...er... vale. Como decía, el módulo sandwich está escacharrao, tengo que depurarlo de bugs este fin de semana. Así que ahora mismo tengo ese módulo offline, no puedo preguntarle por ningún valor para hoy.



Para mi que va a ser la junta de la trócola ::


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> mi padre me compró un 8086 a 8Mhz en 1987... se ve que a los pueblos llegó más tarde... )



Uno de estos, para más señas:

Amstrad PC2086 - popcorn.cx

Qué nostalgia viernística...


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> mi padre me compró un 8086 a 8Mhz en 1987... se ve que a los pueblos llegó más tarde... )
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Vamos a ver, déjenme echar memoria... mi padre me compró el 8086 en el.... verano del 89 al 90, exactamente. 8086 a 8Mhz, sin disco duro, con floppy de 3''1/2 y VGA de 320x240 y 256 colores. Tenía también un modo de 640x480 y 16 colores... qué tiempos, hoygan.


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos a ver, déjenme echar memoria... mi padre me compró el 8086 en el.... verano del 89 al 90, exactamente. 8086 a 8Mhz, sin disco duro, con floppy de 3''1/2 y VGA de 320x240 y 256 colores. Tenía también un modo de 640x480 y 16 colores... qué tiempos, hoygan.



Al final estoy viendo que nos compraron a todos el mismo )


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Os pego por aquí la actualización del análisis del miércoles del Eurostoxx.

http://opcionesyfuturos.net/eurostoxx-futuro-en-zona-de-techo-potencial.html

Os avanzo que creo que estamos cerca de un techo de corto plazo, pero reclamaciones... al maestro armero.

Que paséis buena mañana.


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Ir preparando la escopeta para abrir cortos:


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Al final estoy viendo que nos compraron a todos el mismo )



Pues coñas aparte... es que el mío era exactamente ese... el PC2086 )

De hecho recuerdo que luego Amstrad sacó el 20286 e includo el 20386 con los procesadores 80286 y 80386 correspondientes...


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi que va a ser la junta de la trócola ::



O tal vez el escalcificador gimnastésico, vaya Ud. a saber ::

si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad.... 

en fin, lo cierto y verdad es que está semi-escacharrao y este fin de semana me toca traza y debug. Porca miseria, corpo di bacco...


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues coñas aparte... es que el mío era exactamente ese... el PC2086 )
> 
> De hecho recuerdo que luego Amstrad sacó el 20286 e includo el 20386 con los procesadores 80286 y 80386 correspondientes...



Albricias, ya es casualidad xD.

Qué recuerdos, ese video VHS introductorio de "aprenda a montar y manejar su PC2086"...


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Albricias, ya es casualidad xD.
> 
> Qué recuerdos, ese video VHS introductorio de "aprenda a montar y manejar su PC2086"...



¿Le dieron un vídeo explicativo cuando compró el 2086?

Rayos y centellas, debió Ud. comprar la "Deluxe Edition". A mí no me dieron ni un carajo de grajo....


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Ya que habláis de PCs, este fué mi primero comprado en 1982:






:8:


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos a ver, déjenme echar memoria... mi padre me compró el 8086 en el.... verano del 89 al 90, exactamente. 8086 a 8Mhz, sin disco duro, con floppy de 3''1/2 y VGA de 320x240 y 256 colores. Tenía también un modo de 640x480 y 16 colores... qué tiempos, hoygan.



Sois unos pipiolitos informáticos... 8:


el mio llevaba una tarjeta hercules de 4 colores verde monocromo... ::



Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que la niña de pollastre está como la del exorcista, y escupe cifras sin ton ni son...



Bue... para premiar su labor de ayer como hábil denunciadora de las irregularidades cometidas por el módulo Sandwich... le ofrezco la previsión en rabioso "realtime" de otro de los módulos de la niña... el llamado "módulo rollerCoaster" (montaña rusa), el cual nos dice en este momento que existen un 73% de probabilidades de que, partiendo del precio actual (10,864) toquemos los 10900 en los próximos minutos.

Como habrá adivinado, se trata de un módulo para hacer scalping....

le hará caso Ud. y se jugará su hard-earned money?


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Le dieron un vídeo explicativo cuando compró el 2086?
> 
> Rayos y centellas, debió Ud. comprar la "Deluxe Edition". A mí no me dieron ni un carajo de grajo....



Era la versión con disco de 30 MB e impresora dot matrix, que hacía un ruido del carajo. Tal vez de ahí viniera lo del video, nos lo darían por pena, de vernos tan pringaos...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Ya que habláis de PCs, este fué mi primero comprado en 1982:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo aún tengo funcionando el siguiente modelo (creo) a ese... el Sinclair de las teclas de goma.

Menudas partidas me pegaba pffff 

Dentro de 20 años lo venderé jaja


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo aún tengo funcionando el siguiente modelo (creo) a ese... el Sinclair de las teclas de goma.
> 
> Menudas partidas me pegaba pffff
> 
> Dentro de 20 años lo venderé jaja




¡ QUE SUERTE !

Mantenlo que es una reliquia.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

rollerCoaster avisa de "potential trend reversal". Cierro en 10,889 y me quedo con +25pips a añadir a la cuenta del día.




pollastre dijo:


> Bue... para premiar su labor de ayer como hábil denunciadora de las irregularidades cometidas por el módulo Sandwich... le ofrezco la previsión en rabioso "realtime" de otro de los módulos de la niña... el llamado "módulo rollerCoaster" (montaña rusa), el cual nos dice en este momento que existen un 73% de probabilidades de que, partiendo del precio actual (10,864) toquemos los 10900 en los próximos minutos.
> 
> Como habrá adivinado, se trata de un módulo para hacer scalping....
> 
> le hará caso Ud. y se jugará su hard-earned money?


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo aún tengo funcionando el siguiente modelo (creo) a ese... el Sinclair de las teclas de goma.
> 
> Menudas partidas me pegaba pffff
> 
> Dentro de 20 años lo venderé jaja




Pues es una suerte que aún lo tengas funcionando... lo que yo daría por eso. Yo tengo ese mismo, comprado en el '82 o el '83, y funciona de puta madre... si no fuera porque la tecla "Enter" está completamente muerta, no funciona :: así que únicamente puedes encenderlo y escribir un LOAD "" si quieres, pero no puedes ejecutarlo :ouch:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues es una suerte que aún lo tengas funcionando... lo que yo daría por eso. Yo tengo ese mismo, comprado en el '82 o el '83, y funciona de puta madre... si no fuera porque la tecla "Enter" está completamente muerta, no funciona :: así que únicamente puedes encenderlo y escribir un LOAD "" si quieres, pero no puedes ejecutarlo :ouch:



Emm xD funcionaba correctamente hace 7-8 años que fue la última vez que lo encendí  . De conservación y demás está genial...

Con ese cacharrito descubrí que programar no era lo mío, dios que tostón escribir un tocho para que saliera un circulo... ajaja. El manual no se si lo conservo... he de mirar en el trastero.

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Emm xD funcionaba correctamente hace 7-8 años que fue la última vez que lo encendí  . De conservación y demás está genial...
> 
> Con ese cacharrito descubrí que programar no era lo mío, dios que tostón escribir un tocho para que saliera un circulo... ajaja. El manual no se si lo conservo... he de mirar en el trastero.
> 
> Un saludo



aaargh!! osezno, pero qué me dices! pero si en basic había una orden que hacía un círculo ella solita jojojo :

CIRCLE coordenada x, coordenada y, radio

y para que te fustigues un poco :

Manual Basic Spectrum 48k - Capítulo 17


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Clavado... reversal de 20 puntos y bajando...hoy la niña está que se sale.





pollastre dijo:


> rollerCoaster avisa de "potential trend reversal". Cierro en 10,889 y me quedo con +25pips a añadir a la cuenta del día.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> O tal vez el escalcificador gimnastésico, vaya Ud. a saber ::
> 
> si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad....
> 
> en fin, lo cierto y verdad es que está semi-escacharrao y este fin de semana me toca traza y debug. Porca miseria, corpo di bacco...



:bla:No tenéis ni puta idea, lo habitual es que sea la bujía del campanolo...


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Clavado... reversal de 20 puntos y bajando...hoy la niña está que se sale.



Objetivo Don "Pollo"...?

Ya no crees que vamos directos a 11k5 sin antes una paradita en 10k5 por ejemplo?


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

--venga que esto está a punto de caramelo...
Mis primeros cortos en el SAN se abrirán perdiendo este el 10,35.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

Me voy a permitir ser parte del off topic SOLO porque tengo que rendir homenaje a los teclados IBM. Ayer justamente le decía a un amigo que me maldigo de haber entegado el que usaba habitualmente en uno de los cambios de equipo. Hoy, pagaría el valor de una máquina sólo por recuperarlo.

Estoy cansado de teclas que se despintan y de la sensación de "nada" bajo tus dedos cuando, el IBM sonaba a matricería y estampado con leves campaneos metálicos y una suave sensación de resistencia al tipear.

En teclados sin duda que hemos ido a MENOS en la informática.

[ OFF TOPIC OFF ]


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Objetivo Don "Pollo"...?
> 
> Ya no crees que vamos directos a 11k5 sin antes una paradita en 10k5 por ejemplo?



rollerCoaster es un módulo de scalping... estricto intradiario (casi intraminuto, diría yo...), proporciona únicamente previsiones a un máximo de 15 minutos vista desde el momento actual. 

Así que no podemos preguntarle por lo del 11K5, ni nada que huela a medio plazo.

Para ese tipo de proyecciones uso otras herramientas, y te comento lo que pienso: sigo manteniendo el objetivo de bajada hasta los 8K2-8K3 que vengo diciendo de semanas atrás, pero cometí un error en el análisis del punto de giro: tomé 10K3 como máximo global, y resultó ser tan sólo un máximo local (giró, cayó a 10K y luego volvió a subir).

El nuevo máximo global (punto de giro absoluto a la baja, esto es, "big guano" en lenguaje pecatísimo) me sale en el entorno de los 11,120 - 11,140.

Pero claro, ya se sabe lo que pasa con el m/p... que luego ésta gente lo cumplirán el guión, o no, según lo que les salga de los huevos.


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Me voy a permitir ser parte del off topic SOLO porque tengo que rendir homenaje a los teclados IBM. Ayer justamente le decía a un amigo que me maldigo de haber entegado el que usaba habitualmente en uno de los cambios de equipo. Hoy, pagaría el valor de una máquina sólo por recuperarlo.
> 
> Estoy cansado de teclas que se despintan y de la sensación de "nada" bajo tus dedos cuando, el IBM sonaba a matricería y estampado con leves campaneos metálicos y una suave sensación de resistencia al tipear.
> 
> ...



En ebay los encuentras baratitos  Yo tengo 2 pero no están a la venta, son mi tesoro.

Para los muy frikis os dejo un link de como convertir un preciado Model M de IBM en un fabuloso Model M con USB. 

Making a cheap Model M USB controller - geekhack forums

Esto está en mi TODO list


----------



## carvil (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> rollerCoaster es un módulo de scalping... estricto intradiario (casi intraminuto, diría yo...), proporciona únicamente previsiones a un máximo de 15 minutos vista desde el momento actual.
> 
> Así que no podemos preguntarle por lo del 11K5, ni nada que huela a medio plazo.
> 
> ...




Cuanta chorrada hay que leer por la mañana, sin acritud ::

Salu2


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Trend reversal warning... 79% de probabilidades de subir a partir del nivel actual (10,850). Objetivo 10,880 , <= 10 minutos.


edito: joder, se me acaba de caer el feed... no veo nada de nada.

edito2: cancelada la proyección.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Se agradece su falta de acritud, caballero ::



carvil dijo:


> Cuanta chorrada hay que leer por la mañana, sin acritud ::
> 
> Salu2


----------



## Naguissa (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajo Jajota! Yo tengo uno de esos (mecánico) en mi core i7.... lo compré en el año 1999 y aún no me he deshecho de él, a pesar de haber pasado por infinidad de equipos.
> 
> De hecho es lo que dices: si sólo te fijas en el teclado, que está ya desgastado y viejo, parece que tienes un 8086 de principios de los 90
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, como un mecánico no hay nada. Lo que se vende hoy en día es mierda.



Es lo mejor con diferéncia. Compré uno el el 2000 y, cuando accidentalmente le cayó un tazón de leche encima conseguí otro en el 2002.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Para ese tipo de proyecciones uso otras herramientas, y te comento lo que pienso: sigo manteniendo el objetivo de bajada hasta los 8K2-8K3 que vengo diciendo de semanas atrás, pero cometí un error en el análisis del punto de giro: *tomé 10K3 como máximo global*, y resultó ser tan sólo un máximo local (giró, cayó a 10K y luego volvió a subir).
> 
> El nuevo máximo global (punto de giro absoluto a la baja, esto es, "big guano" en lenguaje pecatísimo) *me sale en el entorno de los 11,120 - 11,140.*



Esto no es un 'bull trap', es un *"ZULOMAN trap"* !!


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En ebay los encuentras baratitos  Yo tengo 2 pero no están a la venta, son mi tesoro.
> 
> Para los muy frikis os dejo un link de como convertir un preciado Model M de IBM en un fabuloso Model M con USB.
> 
> ...




Maldito Debianita !!, devuélveme mi THANKS !! 

Acabo de ver las "sencillas" instrucciones del link que indicas y casi se me atraganta el café. 

(hay que ser joeputa para dar esos "sencillos" consejos  )


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Cuanta chorrada hay que leer por la mañana, sin acritud ::
> 
> Salu2



Carvil !!! Cobras por palabras, macho... xD Ya que te pones... ataca en condiciones , no se, especifica un poco más, por que Pollastre=Chorrada pfff ¿obvio,no? :***** jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil !!! Cobras por palabras, macho... xD Ya que te pones... ataca en condiciones , no se, especifica un poco más, por que Pollastre=Chorrada pfff ¿obvio,no? :***** jajaja
> 
> Un saludo



Hombreeee, qué, colaborando en el linchamiento, eh, osezno? 

Aunque sí, la verdad es que tienes razón... al menos podía haber especificado qué es lo que le parecía una chorrada, y por qué. 

Venga, Carvil, no nos dejes a medias....

edit: para colmo de males, la proyección 10850 -> 10880 se ha cumplido, y yo había abandonado la posición por precaución al perder el feed durante algunos minutos... 30 pips que han escapado volando por delante de mis narices, y yo pensando en las lunas de Murcia.


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Maldito Debianita !!, devuélveme mi THANKS !!
> 
> Acabo de ver las "sencillas" instrucciones del link que indicas y casi se me atraganta el café.
> 
> (hay que ser joeputa para dar esos "sencillos" consejos  )



Si necesitas "halluda" con el tema me lo comentas, creo que no he dicho que fuera sencillo :rolleye: Si vieras la cantidad de horas que he dedicado a proyectos con microcontroladores y demás frikadas ... Si hubiera invertido ese tiempo en formarme en el trading ... Ahora tendria un yate :XX: 

Al tema, está visto que hasta que no den el empleo usano no moverán ficha y tendremos que contar historietas y batallitas para estar entretenidos 8:


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2010)

...

¡FRIKIS!


Alguien tenía que decirlo :fiufiu:



PD: Como mínimo espero que vaciéis de bolis y calculadoras vuestras espantosas camisas de cuadros antes de meterlas en la lavadora


----------



## carvil (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil !!! Cobras por palabras, macho... xD Ya que te pones... ataca en condiciones , no se, especifica un poco más, por que Pollastre=Chorrada pfff ¿obvio,no? :***** jajaja
> 
> Un saludo



Jojojojo toros, osos y borricos esto es el mercado 8: Como te va Wata?


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1127 soporte 1115.

Soporte en el Euro 1.315 resistencia zona 1.324-5

Crudo soporte 81.3 resistencia 83$

Oro soporte 1191-2 $ resistencia 1203$

US$ soporte 80.6 resistencia 81.2

Doji Dragon fly en DJIA pendiente de confirmación.

The Change in Non-farm Payrolls for July is estimated at -65K versus -125K in June. * The Change in Private Payrolls for July is estimated at +90K versus +83K in June. * The Unemployment Rate for July is estimated to rise to 9.6% versus 9.5% in June * Average Hourly Earnings for July



Salu2


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

vamossss q está apuntito de romper x abajo...


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> vamossss q está apuntito de romper x abajo...



pq hablaría... ::


----------



## hobbes (6 Ago 2010)

¿alguien sabe a que hora sale el dato del paro de usa?:


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

hobbes dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe a que hora sale el dato del paro de usa?:



14:30 hora hispanistaní


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

hobbes dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe a que hora sale el dato del paro de usa?:



14:30h según Carpatos


----------



## hobbes (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> 14:30h según Carpatos



muchas gracias


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2010)

No me sean, no me sean, que esta empresa compró los derechos y sigue fabricando teclados M: Unicomp Keyboards


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Claca, me lo has quitado de la boca, este hilo está lleno de FRIKIS. Pero vamos, que me lo tenía que haber imaginado, un día de agosto estupendo y todos aquí tecleando sus añoranzas...

Pues hala, colaboro diciendo que yo tenía un Amstrad, creo que el 1512 aunque no estoy segura, hace muuuuuuucho tiempo. Pero vamos, que lo usaba para chorradas y juegos y cosas así.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No me sean, no me sean, que esta empresa compró los derechos y sigue fabricando teclados M: Unicomp Keyboards



Genio !!!, muchas, muchas gracias !!

Los fabrican con ficha* PS2 o USB !!*

Debianita vete al carajo !!  (tú y tus foros de frikis que fabrican conectores USB a mano !! )


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Genio !!!, muchas, muchas gracias !!
> 
> Los fabrican con ficha* PS2 o USB !!*
> 
> Debianita vete al carajo !!  (tú y tus foros de frikis que fabrican conectores USB a mano !! )



:fiufiu: yo tengo dos y pasar uno a USB me cuesta unos 6 euros :fiufiu:

Venga queremos el dato!! :cook:


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Claca, me lo has quitado de la boca, este hilo está lleno de FRIKIS...



Y a mucha honra


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Mítico el enlace, sí señor.... a excepción del logotipo de arriba a la derecha, mi teclado es _exactamente_ igual al de la foto:

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/pckeyboards_2097_56617


coño, ahora ya sé dónde pedir otro nuevo, para que no me digan eso de "a ver si te cambias de ordenador"


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

74% probs de tocar 10800 desde los actuales 10844, tiempo de validez <= 10 min.

edit: marca 82%


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No me sean, no me sean, que esta empresa compró los derechos y sigue fabricando teclados M: Unicomp Keyboards



El Sr Aksarben se ha ganado.... ¡¡una acción de Criteria!! por ese link. Cuando las veo a este precio, me dan unas ganas de meterle :baba:

Tonuel no le apetecen unos cortos criterianos? ienso:


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 74% probs de tocar 10800 desde los actuales 10844, tiempo de validez <= 10 min.
> 
> edit: marca 82%



no parece...

¿quién es el topo?

Edit: Adiós, qué ha pasao? Quién le ha dao al botón rojo?


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

bonk.

Flawless victory ::




pollastre dijo:


> 74% probs de tocar 10800 desde los actuales 10844, tiempo de validez <= 10 min.
> 
> edit: marca 82%


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

:XX: :XX: :XX: a tomar por c*** nos vamos pa'bajo


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> no parece...
> 
> ¿quién es el topo?
> 
> Edit: Adiós, qué ha pasao? Quién le ha dao al botón rojo?




Esto... sí, dígame, hamijo? decía Ustec? ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Wanooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2010)

Alaaaaa, menuda fiesta!!!!


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto... sí, dígame, hamijo? decía Ustec? ::::::



Me descubro antes ustec hamijo.

Aunque su niña se ha quedao corta, madre mía pa dónde vamos?


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Ja ja ja, lo llevo comentando toda la mañana....y zassss.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Me descubro antes ustec hamijo.



Vuelva, vuelva a cubrirse rápido, que está lloviendo guano del cielo :8:


----------



## Desencantado (6 Ago 2010)

EEUU: la economía destruye 131.000 empleos y el paro se mantiene al 9,5%


----------



## cdsap (6 Ago 2010)

tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

El dato de paro ha servido de escusa para tirar los índices para abajo, estando en resistencias importantes.


----------



## cdsap (6 Ago 2010)

tommmaaaa vamos euritoooooo


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wanooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Pssss No grite muy fuerte  

A ver como reacciona los gusanos cuando empiece la sesión. Me vendria muy bien una caidita de un 3% :baba:

EDIT: Parece que va en serio :XX: plusvis venir con papi


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (6 Ago 2010)

Disculpas, es la primera vez que posteo aqui, pero menuda ostia que acaba de pegar el IBEX ::


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Mis indicadores están casi fuera de escala.... menudo hostión.


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> Disculpas, es la primera vez que posteo aqui, pero menuda ostia que acaba de pegar el IBEX ::




Hijo, esto es guano, y es muy preciado por estas tierras

:baba: :baba: :baba:



pollastre dijo:


> Mis indicadores están casi fuera de escala.... menudo hostión.



Dejese de indicadores y abra cortos 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pssss No grite muy fuerte
> 
> A ver como reacciona los gusanos cuando empiece la sesión. Me vendria muy bien una caidita de un 3% :baba:
> 
> EDIT: Parece que va en serio :XX: plusvis venir con papi



A mi me viene bien una caída como del... 10% o así.


----------



## Interesado (6 Ago 2010)

Pues sí que está fuerte el mercado, sí. 
Se nota que no necesita que lo aguanten.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mis indicadores están casi fuera de escala.... menudo hostión.



Igual tu niña no estaba muy equivocada, y ayer te dio los datos de hoy... es que está muy adelantada la chica (para su edad... )


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual tu niña no estaba muy equivocada, y ayer te dio los datos de hoy... es que está muy adelantada la chica (para su edad... )



eh eh ... mira que amenazo igual que tú el otro día: si te ríes de mí me voy a facilísimo a hablar de texturas de visillos! :ouch:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

Pfff yo casi echo la comida... ¡qué susto mamii!.

He entrado en MAP en 2.585. Mala pinta, vuelve la volatilidad...

Ya me sacaron, stop en 2.60


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Hala, me voy a echar un vinito y una tapa... dejo la proyección actual de rollerCoaster por si algún creyente la quiere seguir  :

76% probs. caída desde 10700 a 10670, -30 pips. Validez : 10 minutos.


suerte a los que sigan abiertos!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Ahora estamos en manos de las gacelas largas que habían entrado en los últimos días y en manos de las gacelas cortas que estaban en pérdidas.

Dependemos del grado de miedo y alivio de unas y otras, habrá que vigilar lo que hacen las manos débiles hoy en el SP.

Ayer no se movieron aparentemente ni manos fuertes ni manos débiles, seguían igual.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

bonk! 10,667

con estas buenas notas que me saca, la niña me va a pedir que le compre un vespino ya mismo...




pollastre dijo:


> Hala, me voy a echar un vinito y una tapa... dejo la proyección actual de rollerCoaster por si algún creyente la quiere seguir  :
> 
> 76% probs. caída desde 10700 a 10670, -30 pips. Validez : 10 minutos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Si miráis el Ibex en velas diarias podréis observar que las cinco últimas velas (incluida la de hoy), son una repetición exacta de las cinco velas anteriores, amago de bajada, se asustan las pocas gacelas largas que había, entran cortas a saco y maniobra loco Iván.

No se había condicionado-mortificado suficiente al personal y se da otra vuelta de tuerca, esta vez habían entrado más gacelas largas (eso he creído detectar yo durante esta semana), sería normal (por pura probabilidad) que algunas sigan aguantando los largos.

También sería normal que las que estaban cortas se piren aliviadas, después de la experiencia con el recorte de la última vez y el verde fosforita que les prepararon el lunes de esta semana.

ED: digno de mención que en cinco minutos hayan metido en pérdidas a CASI TODOS LOS LARGOS ABIERTOS DURANTE ESTA SEMANA.


----------



## luisfernando (6 Ago 2010)

Hola compañeros burbujistas. 
Quería preguntaros: ¿por donde comprais las acciones, cortos, largos, etc? ¿Hay alguna página online segura?
Y para practicar un poco, sabeis de algún juego real pero gratuito en que pueda realizar las mismas operaciones?
Gracias


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Hola compañeros burbujistas.
> Quería preguntaros: ¿por donde comprais las acciones, cortos, largos, etc? ¿Hay alguna página online segura?
> Y para practicar un poco, sabeis de algún juego real pero gratuito en que pueda realizar las mismas operaciones?
> Gracias





https://www.bwin.com/


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Hola compañeros burbujistas.
> Quería preguntaros: ¿por donde comprais las acciones, cortos, largos, etc? ¿Hay alguna página online segura?
> Y para practicar un poco, sabeis de algún juego real pero gratuito en que pueda realizar las mismas operaciones?
> Gracias



Hostias, el luisfer, yo tenía una estadística que comparaba tus posteos en este hilo con la evolución de las bolsas.

Sinceramente, no sé a qué viene esa pregunta, un tío como tú, que controla tanto como para lanzar advertencias categóricas al personal, creo que tiene esas cuestiones que planteas más que sabidas.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Hola compañeros burbujistas.
> Quería preguntaros: ¿por donde comprais las acciones, cortos, largos, etc? ¿Hay alguna página online segura?
> Y para practicar un poco, sabeis de algún juego real pero gratuito en que pueda realizar las mismas operaciones?
> Gracias



Buenas tardes Luís ^__^!

Perdona pero tengo una sensación de "dejavu". ¿No has preguntado esto mismo hace algunos meses?.

Mi broker es R4. Un saludo


----------



## luisfernando (6 Ago 2010)

No, no lo he preguntado nunca  
Ahora me veo más preparado para ganar jejeje


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> vamossss q está apuntito de romper x abajo...



Me encanta q los planes salgan bien


----------



## Interesado (6 Ago 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> No, no lo he preguntado nunca
> Ahora me veo más preparado para ganar jejeje



Pues aproveche, con la coyuntura económica que tenemos y la baja volatilidad (habrá visto el VIX), es el momento ideal para iniciarse.

Vaya a su banco más cercano y compre Santanderes aprovechando este recorte (mera recogida de beneficios), que nos vamos a los 17000.

Y si quiere algo más serio, lo mejor IGMarkets, ideal para quedarse con la posición abierta toda la noche o el fin de semana.

Échale un ojo a esto y procura no engancharte demasiado: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Ago 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Hola compañeros burbujistas.
> Quería preguntaros: ¿por donde comprais las acciones, cortos, largos, etc? ¿Hay alguna página online segura?
> Y para practicar un poco, sabeis de algún juego real pero gratuito en que pueda realizar las mismas operaciones?
> Gracias



Pro Real Time tiene el modulo PaperTrading. Se pueden crear sistemas y los puedes testear por periodos. Puedes pedir una semana de prueba y ver que tal. Una vez se acaba la semana, a pagar. Ellos no son brokers, asi que tendrias que operar mediante un broker si te decides a entrar a jugar de verdad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

¿Y a mí por qué no me da un thanks?


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2010)

A ver majos, echad una ojeada al gráfico que vengo colgando estos días y mirad dónde ha parado. De momento, controladísimo:







A día 6 de Agosto, el soporte pasa por los 10.645 y hoy hemos caído hasta... Pues eso.

La cosa está muy buena para intradiar, pero ni de lejos mantendría una posi en estos momentos y creo que los expertos del hilo comparten esta actitud.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que tenemos sorpresa bajista para el dato de hoy, han dejado un gap tremendo así que me parece que lo cerraremos.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

A qué hora sale el ECRI ?, por el cierre del gap que muestran los indices usanos me olfateo que saldrá con buenos valores... o sobra tanto dinero que da lo mismo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Bueno, tras haber estrechado mis vínculos de amistad con luisfernando, paso a hacer un resumen de cómo va el proyecto de sistema experto en excel (para pobres).

El sistema ya adquiere datos de ahorro.com, interdin y webs de bolsa como yahoo.finance y similares, además la conexión con msnmoney ya viene de serie, esto tengo que mirarlo con más detenimiento.

El sistema (me da no sé qué llamarlo "sistema", lo voy a llamar Skynet o Grabiel, tengo que decidirlo), guarda los datos automáticamente, de momento, en el mismo archivo de excel, pero voy a cambiarlo para que lo guarde en otro distinto con la opción de autoguardar cada cinco minutos activada.

Los gráficos en tiempo real ya ajustan la escala del gráfico automáticamente, esto era algo que me preocupaba pero que ha resultado muy fácil de hacer.

Ahora tengo que mirar cómo cambiar el tiempo mínimo de actualización de los datos que es de un minuto, me gustaría ponerlo en 15 segundos o así, también tengo que conseguir que en los gráficos puedas seleccionar el indicador o índice mediante un combo-box y lo mismo para el periodo a que se refiere el gráfico.

Seguiremos informando y se aceptan sugerencias, me gusta mucho el "informe del estado de la técnica" que hace pollastre sobre su sistema.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, tras haber estrechado mis vínculos de amistad con luisfernando, paso a hacer un resumen de cómo va el proyecto de sistema experto en excel (para pobres).
> 
> El sistema ya adquiere datos de ahorro.com, interdin y webs de bolsa como yahoo.finance y similares, además la conexión con msnmoney ya viene de serie, esto tengo que mirarlo con más detenimiento.
> 
> ...



Tengo curiosidad por ver algún gráfico con algún indicador a ver que tal, preferiblemente uno de velas con un indicador macd y un indicador estocastico.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Ago 2010)

IG Markets tiene dentro de su plataforma ITFinance, que es la plataforma de ProRealTime, se pueden crear indicadores, backtests.... vaya vaya muy buena noticia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por ver algún gráfico con algún indicador a ver que tal, preferiblemente uno de velas con un indicador macd y un indicador estocastico.



Cuando lo tenga algo más presentable te lo paso, o grabo un vídeo y lo subo a youtube.

De momento el gráfico es de líneas, excel trae gráfico de velas también pero tengo que mirar cómo definir el máximo, mínimo y demás de cada vela.

Programar el macd y un estocástico supongo que será fácil, miras la fórmula en prorealtime o en alguna web y la pones en una celda de excel, arrastras hasta el final de la columna y te lo calcula automáticamente al ir apareciendo los datos de cotización en otra columna.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Están los leoncios haciendo recuento de pasajeros en los vagones alcista y bajista de la clase "gacela-preferente".

Tal como dice Claca no creo que llegue la sangre al río, pero también está claro que todo el mundo apuesta por un cierre de gap.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y a mí por qué no me da un thanks?



Presumo que es porque Ustec le ha dado antes un "catacrok" en plena cocorota


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ago 2010)

Toca bajadita ahora... 

Saludos despues de unos dias ausente.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Seguiremos informando y se aceptan sugerencias, me gusta mucho el "informe del estado de la técnica" que hace pollastre sobre su sistema.



Exactamente, a qué tipo de informe se refiere? A cuando informo a la forería de que acabo de terminar de programar un nuevo módulo, lo presento en sociedad sin depurar sus errores de programación, e inmediatamente después proyecta un máximo diario 200 pips por encima del máximo real para mi mayor desmayo? :ouch::ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

¿Se nota que he cerrado un corto? Pues no va el capullo del IBEX y se pone a bajar en cuanto cierro... que gafe soy.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Me encanta como te expresas, pollastre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Presumo que es porque Ustec le ha dado antes un "catacrok" en plena cocorota



Es que el bueno de luisfer solía aparecer vaticinando cataclismos en momentos tan oportunos como los suelos de la bolsa de 2009.

Y sin aportar ningún tipo de razonamiento o análisis, sólo haciéndole el caldo gordo a todos los intoxicadores que pululan por los foros y que se dedican a confundir al personar para que haga lo que ellos quieren que haga.

Seguro que jodió a más de uno que le hizo caso y yo todavía no he escuchado ninguna explicación o disculpa.

Si era sin mala intención, vale, un error lo tiene cualquiera, pero si era en plan de fastidiar, cosa que parece probable por el cariz de sus post posteriores, pues como que me "toca un poco los cojones".

Y luego se presenta preguntando cosas del estilo "¿ehto de la borza, cómo ba?"


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A ver majos, echad una ojeada al gráfico que vengo colgando estos días y mirad dónde ha parado. De momento, controladísimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha perforado a la baja la cuña formada en el impulso alcista último que comenzó el
8 de junio.
S&P estaba en zona de resistencia, y se ha girado.
Todo esto son implicaciones bajistas en el corto plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> A perforado a la baja la cuña formada en el impulso alcista último que comenzó el
> 8 de junio.
> S&P estaba en zona de resistencia, y se ha girado.
> Todo esto son implicaciones bajistas en el corto plazo.



Mendrugo, no hagas honor a tu nick, y hazme el favor de corregir esa primera palabra...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

Pues por mucho guano que hayamos tenido hoy aun no puedo confirmar seguro la tendencia para este mes, sigue sin haber nada claro en este momento, más que lateral garrapático.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Exactamente, a qué tipo de informe se refiere? A cuando informo a la forería de que acabo de terminar de programar un nuevo módulo, lo presento en sociedad sin depurar sus errores de programación, e inmediatamente después proyecta un máximo diario 200 pips por encima del máximo real para mi mayor desmayo? :ouch::ouch:



Me refiero al tipo de hardware que utilizas, a los comentarios sobre la existencia de distintos módulos para corto, largo, money management, a los comentarios sobre la forma en que el sistema se autoevalúa en tiempo real y utiliza esos datos para realimentarse...

Esas cosas, me dan ideas para el asunto del excel.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Se nota que he cerrado un corto? Pues no va el capullo del IBEX y se pone a bajar en cuanto cierro... que gafe soy.



Es que después de lo que han puteado a los cortos, con amago de bajada la semana pasada y remontada "jodecortos" el lunes, la reacción normal ante esta caída es cerrar cortos y respirar aliviado.

Por eso decía que ese efecto sumado a que he detectado entrada de dinero tonto en largo durante la semana hacían posible algún recorte.


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues por mucho guano que hayamos tenido hoy aun no puedo confirmar seguro la tendencia para este mes, sigue sin haber nada claro en este momento, más que lateral garrapático.



Llevan colocando papel una semana, y si hoy tenemos una barra diaria bajista considerable con volumen, la tendencia alcista de corto pudiera estar agotada.

De momento como ya dije en la mañana corto en SAN a 10.35.


----------



## Interesado (6 Ago 2010)

Se acercan los vencimientos, lo de hoy podría ser un aviso de dónde los quieren.

El strike of pain del Eurostoxx estaba por los 2650-2700 si mal no recuerdo


----------



## xavigomis (6 Ago 2010)

Cortos cerrados camino de Galicia  , dsd un portátil en la autopista.

Ahora ya puedo respirar tranquilo y pasar unas buenas vacas, viéndolo dsd la barrera como se desarrolla.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Cortos cerrados camino de Galicia  , dsd un portátil en la autopista.
> 
> Ahora ya puedo respirar tranquilo y pasar unas buenas vacas, viéndolo dsd la barrera como se desarrolla.



Yo me he puesto largo en Map en 2.57 

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes
Veo que me he perdido un rato interesante.
No para de caer
CNBC veo gráfico dolar usd/yen en TR.Tiene una proyección horrorosa para los usanos.
S2 
Un poquito más de sangre,porfi.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Se acercan los vencimientos, lo de hoy podría ser un aviso de dónde los quieren.
> 
> El strike of pain del Eurostoxx estaba por los 2650-2700 si mal no recuerdo



Pero es que este vencimiento van a ser 25 sesiones, no te digo más que quedan 10 sesiones para el vencimiento.

Todavía tienen tiempo a meter un paseo guanístico y remontarlo para el vencimiento, o seguir colocando papel la semana que viene y tirarlo para el vencimiento..., las combinaciones todavía son muchas.


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo me he puesto largo en Map en 2.57
> 
> Un saludo




No es mala opción siempre que no rompa por abajo los 2.50 y rompa el canal alcista en el que está.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes desde mi retiro. Como dice el mensaje de Bendita liquidez las siguientes sesiones van a ser cruciales para el devenir del trimestre.

Va a ser interesante la tarde en WS


----------



## Mendrugo (6 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mendrugo, no hagas honor a tu nick, y hazme el favor de corregir esa primera palabra...



Oh perdón quise decir "Ha".....no "A". sorry.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues por mucho guano que hayamos tenido hoy aun no puedo confirmar seguro la tendencia para este mes, sigue sin haber nada claro en este momento, más que lateral garrapático.



En el SP está tentando la directriz inferior de la cuña que lleva tiempo dibujando.

Si la rompe a la baja, se va a encontrar en los 1100 con la MM20.

Esta MM20 se me antoja crucial porque desde hace muchos meses está dando señales muy buenas.

Aprovecho para indicar que el Estocástico lleva demasiado tiempo en sobrecompra y el MACD se está estrechando y se puede cortar a la baja.

Todavía no hay nada fijo, pero son varios los indicios de que se va a pegar una buena hostia a la baja.

Seguimos vigilando


----------



## debianita (6 Ago 2010)

Guanas tardes 

movidita ha sido la tarde, he seguido la jornada desde el movil. Menudos movimientos, encima con volumen, tenia la esperanza de que cerrarán el chiringuito por debajo de los 10.6k , los usanos parece que empiezan a levantar cabeza.

Buen finde, a gastar las plusvis


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Poquísima actividad hoy, han mareado a las 10:25 aproximadamente con una compra y una venta, otra a las 12 en lateral y otra entre 14:30 y 14:40 con ventas fuertes, el siguiente movimiento ha sido en subasta con una compra y una venta pero con saldo ligeramente superior en la venta.

En resumen que están en la playa y solo se ponen delante del ordenador para ver el dato del empleo y punto, el poquísimo volumen indica que esta bajada no es muy válida, solo un posible movimiento para comprar barato.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2010)

Acabo de invertir los mejores 37 minutos de esta año en esta conferencia sobre _*"Cómo actuar en los ciclos económicos"*_.

Se las recomiendo... divertidísimo el orador y muy atinado en su desarrollo y consejos.

Impagable !

Tu canal de videos de Negocios y Desarrollo Personal


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ago 2010)

¿que coño esta pasando? no me fiaria yo de que los yankis cierren en verde y todo... y el ibex 47 arriba ya...::


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2010)

La sesión de hoy ha sido intranscendente desde el punto de vista técnico.

A vigilar las cuñas y medias móviles / soportes.

A ver el lunes como sigue.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ago 2010)

Si se va a poner en verde lo hará en los próximos 10 minutos. Voy a ciegas, pero el lateral este va a romper en breve.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si se va a poner en verde lo hará en los próximos 10 minutos. Voy a ciegas, pero el lateral este va a romper en breve.



Sintiéndolo por los que vayan cortos, espero que al menos, se quede así la cosa.

Da más tranquilidad de cara al Lunes 

Pasad todos un buen fin de semana.

Por cierto, ¿no estaba el Ibex en los 10.800 en el nivel actual del SP? ¿Nos han robado 100 puntos... grrr?


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sintiéndolo por los que vayan cortos, espero que al menos, se quede así la cosa.
> 
> Da más tranquilidad de cara al Lunes
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que en las bajadas el Ibex pierde más que el resto, en las subidas ganamos más.
Si tenemos un buen cierre USA y no dan un susto este fin de semana, los recuperamos en un plis. Por cierto, según IGmarket los futuros del Ibex ya están por los 10.7xx


----------



## Efren (6 Ago 2010)

Me he acordado de este mensaje de cordobesa



Cordobesa dijo:


> Queda mucha tela que cortar esta noche, pero del viernes me quedaron un nivel que tocar por encima de 10600 y un nivel suelto en 10.820 (que de momento se mantiene)
> 
> Antes del 11 de agosto deberíamos de visitar la zona de los 10.200/300.
> 
> Esto formaría un doble techo en la zona de los 10.700/800 que nos mandaría hasta los niveles anteriormente señalados.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ago 2010)

Lo que pasa es que luego ha estirado por encima de 10.920, lo que puede haber elevado la parte baja del canal. 

No te lo puedo asegurar porque estoy con un portátil pelado y mondado. En el momento que escribió eso, seguro que el sistema le marcaba esa proyección. 

En un análisis que puse yo a finales de Julio, mas o menos en esos días me daba un mínimo antes de un ataque a los 11.000.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ago 2010)

Que seria de una sesion yanki sin la mano de dios. Es algo que no puede faltar. El euro subiendo como un cohete y los yankis casi-planos.

Ya no sabe uno que creerse y que no.::

Comp puede estar el ibex subiendo ya casi 100 puntos??


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si se va a poner en verde lo hará en los próximos 10 minutos. Voy a ciegas, pero el lateral este va a romper en breve.



Se veía venir la ruptura, pero esos 1120 del SP han costado un poquito. Cierre que no deja nada claro para el lunes.

Veremos si le tenemos que dar un premio a la cordobesa, que como empiece a acertar también a más de cinco sesiones vista, nos va a quitar a los demás el trabajo::


----------



## Misterio (7 Ago 2010)

> Lo que dio la vuelta al mercado fue un comentario de la administración federal de vivienda, dejando claro un programa para ayudar a los prestatarios que tienen hipotecas por encima del valor de las casas y que tienen problemas de pagos. El programa de la administración anima a los bancos a perdonar del 10% en adelante del valor de la hipoteca o a renegociar a tipos más bajos. Esto conseguiría eliminar de los balances de los bancos hipotecas morosas y evidentemente ayudaría a salir adelante a los prestatarios en problemas.




Ya se que hay poco movimiento en las bolsas y todo eso, pero si algo estan descontando los americanos para subir tanto a pesar de que no tienen noticias para ello tiene que ver con algo de lo que he puesto arriba, es que si llega a pasar eso los bancos supongo que se irían a las nubes y toda la bolsa en general porque la inflación que crearía una medida así sería de escándalo a mi entender.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Ago 2010)

Pero de esa manera no perderian pasta los bancos e iria mas de uno al garete?? no entiendo...


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me refiero al tipo de hardware que utilizas, a los comentarios sobre la existencia de distintos módulos para corto, largo, money management, a los comentarios sobre la forma en que el sistema se autoevalúa en tiempo real y utiliza esos datos para realimentarse...
> 
> Esas cosas, me dan ideas para el asunto del excel.




Cojonudo, entonces a ver si cuando lo termines posteas una captura para que le echemos un ojo, a ver cómo ha quedado.

Incluso si debianita se anima, podría currarse algo y luego echamos a pelear los sistemas cuales gallos en corral, a ver cual atina más... además, ya sabes que debianita se pirra por los sistemas windows, el paquete office, y la plataforma win32 en general, ya sabes que le gusta mucho, y podría desarrollar algo curioso en ella ::::::


----------



## Misterio (7 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pero de esa manera no perderian pasta los bancos e iria mas de uno al garete?? no entiendo...



Leyendo esto lo entenderás mejor.

El Gobierno de EEUU planea una inyección masiva de dinero en la economía - 5/08/10 - 2360655 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Acabo de invertir los mejores 37 minutos de esta año en esta conferencia sobre _*"Cómo actuar en los ciclos económicos"*_.
> 
> Se las recomiendo... divertidísimo el orador y muy atinado en su desarrollo y consejos.
> 
> ...



No puedo ver más de 23 minutos :´( ... interesante lo que he llegado a ver

¿Se puede ver por otro sitio?

Gracias

Edito: Ahora no dejar ver nada


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2010)

Oye !, es cierto... ahora pide que te registres y hasta ayer era de acceso libre.

Raro...


----------



## rafaxl (8 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Leyendo esto lo entenderás mejor.
> 
> El Gobierno de EEUU planea una inyección masiva de dinero en la economía - 5/08/10 - 2360655 - elEconomista.es



Joder pero esto es una locura no?? me he acojonado leyendo esto, no tienen remedio. Como se les ocurra directamente ya paso de creerme nada de este mundo y robare todo lo que pueda puesto que es lo que se lleva por lo visto... ::


----------



## debianita (9 Ago 2010)

Buenos días foreria,

mañana por la tarde, con el ibex cerrado, tendremos sesión de barbas. A ver que nos cuenta el hamijo.

Pollatrin, no me incite, que me desmeleno y me sale la vena taliván stallmaniana.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (9 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

A ver lo que nos depara la semana...

El fin de semana lo he aprovechado para haecr un par de análisis sobre el mercado chino y su posible relación con el Mini Sp 500. Para los interesados os dejo el enlace al primero de ellos

Análisis técnico del mercado chino. | Opciones y Futuros

El otro lo dejo de vuestra mano 

Además he colgado el habitual estudio semanal de vencimientos del Eurostoxx, aunque esta semana hay pocas novedades.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Pues ya he puesto a andar el nuevo disco en mi sistema, aparte de tener un Ubuntu instalado desde cero, hoy todo me anda estupendamente y he conseguido bastante más velocidad de la que tenía antes al meter todo lo relacionado con la operativa en este nuevo disco duro.

En los viejos se quedarán los backups y todo mi extenso archivo de esas cosas que se usan de vez en cuando, es decir los mp3, los libros digitales, los cómics escaneados, toda la extensa documentación que he extraido de la red para guardar en sitios seguros, las pelis pr0n, etc...::

Salvo un minúsculo tema de permisos con un fichero importante y que no me ha hecho perder datos ni nada, ya vuelvo a tenerlo todo en marcha satisfactoriamente y como estoy bastante contento con el resultado es posible que en el futuro solo haga una ampliación de RAM, que es lo único que se aproxima a lo que podríamos llamar necesario.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (9 Ago 2010)

Respecto a la situación de mercado, parece que quieren hacer un techo, pero no acaban de arrancar a la baja.

Dos opciones, o están dilatando por arriba para quitarse cortos y acaba arrancando a lo bestia a la baja o provocan la traca final rompiendo máximos y después lo giran...

Lo que no parece muy probable es irnos mucho más arriba sin una corrección intermedia.

A ver si esta semana nos sacan de dudas...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Buenos días, vamos a intentar que no sea una jornada aburrida.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2010)

Buenos días,

Gap de +140


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Ago 2010)

La confianza de manos fuertes y manos débiles en el SP, sin cambios a cierre del viernes respecto al cierre del jueves.

Pero claro, sólo tengo datos de cierre, lo que pudo haber pasado durante la sesión, con caída tras el dato del paro y rebote fulminante en el 1110, eso cualquiera lo sabe, o se desplumó bien a las gacelas, o ni se movieron, se quedaron como un gato cuando le das las luces largas.

Por cierto, que si los señores de ahorro.com quieren molestar de verdad a sus clientes, no basta con no actualizar el gráfico intradía, que quiten también el de velas diarias, para acabar de joder al personal.

En cuanto tenga el excel con gráficos en tiempo real preparado se lo paso a todos los clientes de ahorro.com que se pasen a Interdin.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Por si sirve de algo de momento el SP ha creado un suelo en 1125. A esta hora de la mañana, si se dan las circunstancias apropiadas, apostaremos por ver los 11.000.
De momento a la expectativa.


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo de momento el SP ha creado un suelo en 1125. A esta hora de la mañana, si se dan las circunstancias apropiadas, apostaremos por ver los 11.000.
> De momento a la expectativa.



Yo también veo probable superar los anteriores máximos y hasta avanzar tímidamente por los 11.000, pero creo que la subidas no tendrán demasiada continuidad entonces, ya que la caída del viernes y la vuelta posterior supondrá en la mente colectiva gacelil una muestra de fortaleza suficiente como para abandonar definitivamente los cortos y pasarse a las compras. Cuando empiece el recorte, como es ley de mercado, los peques buscarán los largos mientras las manos fuertes les empapelan con saña.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Los peques tienen marcada una resistencia en 11075. Impresionados por la subida y convencidos de un pull-back, muchos abrirían cortos, ampliándolos en la siguiente resistencia 11.200.
Si hacen en masa esto, que es lo que se espera, porque todos saben lo mismo de análisis técnico, se le pega una subida hasta los 11.900.
Pero como siempre se hará lo que sea más rentable, observemos la jugada.

Edit: Subimos SP.

Mi indicador SP busca los 1130


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Parece que hoy no hay mucha gente por aquí, con lo interesante que se está poniendo.

Bueno chicos desconecto, dejamos al "becario" funcionando, reunión y hasta la apertura USA.

Lo dicho, suerte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Ago 2010)

A puntito de cerrar el gap, el que haya abierto cortos el viernes por la tarde debe de estar contento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ago 2010)

Acabo de volver de mi "jani mun", y me encuentro que "solo" he perdido un 7%, digo solo puesto que dejé mi ETF Inverso abierto confiando a las predicciones de Mulder, y de vez en cuando veía las cotizaciones siempre subiendo, con lo que pensaba que habría perdido hasta la camisa. Pero bueno se puede aguantar esta perdida por ahora.

Que se espera para este mes????


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Los peques tienen marcada una resistencia en 11075. Impresionados por la subida y convencidos de un pull-back, muchos abrirían cortos, ampliándolos en la siguiente resistencia 11.200.
> Si hacen en masa esto, que es lo que se espera, porque todos saben lo mismo de análisis técnico, se le pega una subida hasta los 11.900.
> Pero como siempre se hará lo que sea más rentable, observemos la jugada.
> 
> ...



Piensa que muchos de los inversores pequeños llevan buscando cortos desde los 10.000, no sé yo si el sentimiento de la masa seguiría siendo bajista... Creo que si se sigue subiendo con fuerza nadie se atreverá a meter cortos, bastante escaldados están ya. Los que se hayan quedado vendidos, que habrán sido bastantes, en estos momentos estarán tirándose del pelo sufriendo "mierda, que esto va para arriba, que esto va para arriba". Aguantar hasta más allá de los 11.200 se me antoja difícil, pero a saber.

Lo que está claro es que hasta la fecha todo el mundo buscaba cortos, lo cual era el mejor argumento para no hacerlo.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Acabo de volver de mi "jani mun", y me encuentro que "solo" he perdido un 7%, digo solo puesto que dejé mi ETF Inverso abierto confiando a las predicciones de Mulder, y de vez en cuando veía las cotizaciones siempre subiendo, con lo que pensaba que habría perdido hasta la camisa. Pero bueno se puede aguantar esta perdida por ahora.
> 
> Que se espera para este mes????



Pues yo me temo que doble racion de lo mismo aliñado con pequeñas esperanzas de guano y un par de hojitas de esperanza.


----------



## Interesado (9 Ago 2010)

La última encuesta de sentimiento de mercado decía:
Alcista 51.4%
Neutral 11.6%
Bajista 37.0%

Bienvenidos a la portada

Y el VIX está en caída libre.

Yo creo que aparte de un par de este hilo, no está corto ni el tato.

Claro que si fran lee eso en las posiciones... a veces la gente dice una cosa y hace otra...

Aunque también hay que pensar que en la zona 11100 hay una linea de tendencia "bastante clara" que haría que mucha gente se volviera a poner corta. Pasarla daría por finiquitada la tendencia bajista.

A ver si LCASC lo confirma, pero tratando de situar un poco el escenario por Elliot, en caso de llegar a la zona 12000, lo que tendríamos es que:
1) De girarse todavía estaríamos en la B, que habría hecho una corrección plana, y por lo tanto ahí empezaría la bajada fuerte (pero fuerte) de verdad. Lo cual sería irónico porque nuestro fallo habría estado en pecar de "pocobajistas".
2) De seguir para arriba (pasamos el 61.8% de toda la bajada desde los 16000) habríamos empezado un nuevo impulso alcista, que no cuadra mucho con el recuento pero que como poco nos debería llevar a los 14000 en un primer término.

La verdad es que ante el frenesí impresor de la FED y resto de bancos centrales, lo más lógico es que estuviéramos descontando toda esa inflación y que este no haga más que subir hasta que el IBEX cotice en kilopuntos (como decía CréditoPropulsado). 

Además los indicadores semanales no están para nada sobrecomprados, incluso el MACD está negativo aún y con cruce alcista reciente... Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## debianita (9 Ago 2010)

Que aburrido que está hoy el asunto, como divertimento:

Emilio Botín, presidente de Santander, hospitalizado desde el sábado por una infección - 9/08/10 - 2367365 - elEconomista.es

:XX: Propongo una oración por el tito Botas :XX:

EDIT: Me gusta el ambiente que se respira, que si 12k, que si esto puede ir hasta el infinito y más allá ... solo falta Juanlu hablando de los 17k. Es condición necesaria que las gacelas entren largas para tirar el chiringuito abajo. ING hace una promo de comisiones gratis en compra de papelitos el dia 12, a ver si suben muchos larguistas y no vamos a los infiernos de una vez :baba:


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: Propongo una oración por el tito Botas :XX:




*R.I.P.*


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que aburrido que está hoy el asunto, como divertimento:
> 
> Emilio Botín, presidente de Santander, hospitalizado desde el sábado por una infección - 9/08/10 - 2367365 - elEconomista.es
> 
> :XX: Propongo una oración por el tito Botas :XX:



Padre Botas que estás en el hospital
vengan a nosotros tus plusvis
así en largos como en cortos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2010)

Griffiths: "La renta variable es para gente que le gusta perder dinero" - 9/08/10 - 2367486 - elEconomista.es



Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ago 2010)

salí del corto para entrar mas arriba..........


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *R.I.P.*
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Y la voz me dijo:"Haz que parezca un accidente"

Debianita:
Las gacelas ya entraron al trapo.Koncorde dixit.La confirmación vendrá si pasan la guadaña.
S2


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ago 2010)

Que tranquilo está esto... se masca la tragedia.
Langaro, bienvenido.


----------



## debianita (9 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que tranquilo está esto... se masca la tragedia.
> Langaro, bienvenido.



Espero que sea la tragedia LARGA :rolleye: Hasta que el tito Ben aparezca me parece que aqui nadie moverá ficha.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Bueno ya estamos por aquí.
Esto se ha movido menos que los ojos de Espinete.

A ver si se anima la gente a mover ficha y se mueve el cotarro.

Estamos todos más perdidos que el Barco el arroz.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2010)

Pero tito Ben se espera que hable de continuidad de las ayudas, su helicóptero y tal y tal, no? eso tiene pinta de volver a dar un empujón a las bolsas, aunque sea el último antes del guano más anunciado y esperado de toda la historia. 

Buenas _trades_ y tal !!


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Stocks open higher as investors await the Federal Reserve's statement on interest rates. Dow gains 35 points, Nasdaq edges up.

Vamos a tantear al personal un poco. Peticiones en máximos.

Sin fuerza, buscamos un doble suelo en el gráfico de SP y a ver por donde salta la liebre.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

De nuevo, con poca pólvora, peticiones en máximos del IBEX.

Se huele el miedo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ago 2010)

estoy por meterle unos 500 eurillos a MESAQ......
Mesa Air Group, Inc.: PINK:MESAQ quotes & news - Google Finance

ME GUSTA EL PELIGRO......


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De nuevo, con poca pólvora, *peticiones en máximos del IBEX.*
> 
> Se huele el miedo.



¿Traducción? He probado google y no me sale nada 

Peticiones de compra, de venta, de tiburones, gacelas, leones,... 
miedo de los largos, de los cortos ...

Sí, sí, ya sé que sin misterio no tiene la misma gracia pero uno es muy negado.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Miedo=Incertidumbre=Lateral en un canal estrecho. La gente no lanza peticiones u ofertas de gran volumen.

Peticiones en máximos: Ofertas de títulos en máximos del día, para ver la demanda. (Para tantear el mercado). 
Si ves que hay demanda por arriba, haces peticiones de compra y así el efecto de la subida es mas fuerte. Una vez el precio en el objetivo señalado....pues ya sabes.

Esto explicado a Grosso modo.
P.D.: tienes razón, cada uno usamos nuestra "propia jerga" sin pensar, que lo mas seguro, es que fuera de estas cuatro paredes no me explique con la suficiente claridad.
Trataré de ser mas claro.

Edit: Si te das cuenta, en los momentos posteriores que digo peticiones en máximos, esto trata de tirar arriba. Cuanta más gente participe en la "pesca" mayor es ese tirón. Lo que no vas a hacer es meter todo y que los demás te dejen con el c+lo al aire.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ago 2010)

Pero para que vas a comrpar en maximos?... No entiendo...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Nadie ha dicho de comprar en máximos. Haces oferta de lo que tengas en máximos. Si hay demanda empiezas a comprar al precio actual.
El precio sube, y los "incautos" cada vez piden más arriba, viendo que esto está subiendo.
Tu siempre vas por detrás en el precio, subiéndolo.
Cuando crees que ya no tiene más recorrido, vendes y tiras el precio.

Resultado: Beneficio

Mira el velón del Ibex en estos últimos minutos, parece que no tiene sentido cuando USA está subiendo. Alguien ha ganado dinero, y a alguien le han saltado los stop.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Después a ver que dice Mulder de lo que ha pasado en Subasta.

Si crees que se ha quedado a un buen precio, pues entras y mañana Gap al alza, ganando dinero nada más abrir el mercado.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Bueno, hasta mañana


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado el día comprando y vendiendo, bueno no todo el día, solo han operado hasta las 13, a partir de ahí no hay ninguna operación hasta una a las 17:30, todas las operaciones han sido con volumen bajísimo para lo que es habitual y al final el saldo ha sido comprador, evidentemente no por exceso.

En subasta han comprado, muy poco también.

En fin, típico día vacacional, entran un rato y luego lo dejan en piloto automático.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2010)

Fran200, te honra el dedicar posts a aclarar este tipo de conceptos a la gente que te pregunta, pero date cuenta que sin quererlo (sé que lo haces sin querer) vuelves a caer en lo mismo de antes (asumir un cierto conocimiento preestablecido en los demás).

En concreto, me apostaría una Optimo Bruno (si no la conoces, pruébala, un consejo de amigo forista) a que Lángaro/Zíngaro no ha operado en su vida en Level II, con lo cual no tiene acceso a las variables que intervienen en los conceptos de los que estás hablando, como bidding de lotes, etc. etc.

De ahí que se haya quedado un poco a cuadros con tu explicación 

De todas formas, se agradece el tiempo que te tomas, tu actitud es cojonuda.

un saludo,




Fran200 dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho de comprar en máximos. Haces oferta de lo que tengas en máximos. Si hay demanda empiezas a comprar al precio actual.
> El precio sube, y los "incautos" cada vez piden más arriba, viendo que esto está subiendo.
> Tu siempre vas por detrás en el precio, subiéndolo.
> Cuando crees que ya no tiene más recorrido, vendes y tiras el precio.
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cómo me gustaría mover tanto volumen que mis profecías se autocumplieran...



Mensaje mío del 30 de julio que creo que no se entendió muy bien.

Fran y Cordobesa deberían comentar cuántos contratos mueven y los límites de su operativa antes de hacer predicciones, por aquello de que el Ibex es un índice muy manipulable y que además estamos en agosto.

Que no digo que no se aprenda mucho con ellos, pero hay que tener presente que somos de especies distintas.


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2010)

Muy buenas fotos Benditaliquidez !!


----------



## Interesado (9 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mensaje mío del 30 de julio que creo que no se entendió muy bien.
> 
> Fran y Cordobesa deberían comentar cuántos contratos mueven y los límites de su operativa antes de hacer predicciones, por aquello de que el Ibex es un índice muy manipulable y que además estamos en agosto.
> 
> Que no digo que no se aprenda mucho con ellos, pero hay que tener presente que somos de especies distintas.



Creo que la mayoría, sino todos, ya estamos al tanto.

Sirve para no tener que esperar a que Cárpatos te diga que las manos fuertes están compradoras, y además te da niveles casi en tiempo real. ¿Qué más quieres?

Esto es un hilo-indicador, cuando no por unos, por los otros.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fran200, te honra el dedicar posts a aclarar este tipo de conceptos a la gente que te pregunta, pero date cuenta que sin quererlo (sé que lo haces sin querer) vuelves a caer en lo mismo de antes (asumir un cierto conocimiento preestablecido en los demás).
> 
> En concreto, me apostaría una Optimo Bruno (si no la conoces, pruébala, un consejo de amigo forista) a que Lángaro/Zíngaro no ha operado en su vida en Level II, con lo cual no tiene acceso a las variables que intervienen en los conceptos de los que estás hablando, como bidding de lotes, etc. etc.
> 
> ...




Todo eso que has puesto arriba que es lo que es? Lo de la cerveza no, esa es de mis habituales, junto con alguna Paulaner :rolleye:

Bueno voy a tratar de dejar más claro lo de antes, con los ejemplos que ponemos por aquí para asimilar cosas básicas.

Muy simple, pero lo mismo sirve para los recién llegados, los "veteranos" que no se molesten en leer.

Os suena esto?

"Se aconseja entrar en esta acción si alcanza este nivel, porque tiene recorrido alcista"....ienso: 

Todos los días, se puede leer o escuchar esto a los analistas.

Pues bien: 

Tenemos un valor "x", cotizando a 10.00 p.e.

Según todos los análisis, cruces de medias, etc, etc en 10.50 se aconseja la entrada.

Se tantea el mercado viendo si en ese nivel hay órdenes de compra y gente suficiente dispuesta a entrar en ese "posible" recorrido alcista.

Los datos dicen que sí:
Empiezas a comprar..10.00-10.15-10.30 (Si algún día digo "cebar" un valor es esto)

Si logramos que el precio suba a los 10.50, entran las órdenes de compra que hacen que el precio suba por encima de este nivel. Para animar al personal puedes hacer alguna entrada justó en ese punto. 
Cuando tengas el valor en el nivel, p.e. 10.65, realizas beneficios.

Se vuelve a analizar en niveles superiores, si hay órdenes jugosas más arriba, continúa la subida, ¿Hasta cuando? Pues antes de tocar el nivel de ventas, donde la gente que ha entrado puede realizar beneficios.
Si se detectan niveles más arriba, pues se hace la misma jugada.

¿Qué es lo que ha pasado si ha habido una enorme vela verde? Una de las razones es que está muy claro que en ese nivel (10.50 en el ejemplo) hay una gran demanda. Pues metes mucha pólvora desde abajo, aquí no hay entradas intermedias, cuando llegas al nivel entran como elefante en cacharrería y para arriba sin pausa.

Esto una explicación simple y muy masticadita. Para hacer esto hacen falta medios, como es de imaginar, pero siempre es bueno saber cuales son las bases del funcionamiento del mercado y los operadores.

Yo encantado de aportar algo en el foro, de esto se trata un feedback continuo.

Por cierto: Tu niña dio dos niveles de un canal, parece que tu trabajo da frutos. El inferior creo que se ha visto, el superior puede que se vea en breve.

Pero aquí también se pierde: Esto también tiene una parte mala, imagina que te cruzas en el camino de alguien gordo .Puede que estés haciendo lo que él quiere. O simplemente una mala noticia inesperada que hace que todo el mundo se ponga en guardia.
Te puedes encontrar que llegas a esos 10.50 y ya no hay entradas ni nadie quiere el papel a ese precio. En ese momento pasas de cazador a cazado. Descubres tarde que el tonto de la partida de póker, eras tu mismo.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2010)

Por cierto mi gráfico de SP ha llegado a 1131. Doble techo y ha perdido de nuevo los 1130.

Bonito gráfico.


Bueno ni me quedo a ver el cierre. No se porqué se me ha apetecido una cerveza.

Hasta muy tarde o hasta mañana.


----------



## debianita (9 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Todo eso que has puesto arriba que es lo que es? Lo de la cerveza no, esa es de mis habituales, junto con alguna Paulaner :rolleye:
> 
> Bueno voy a tratar de dejar más claro lo de antes, con los ejemplos que ponemos por aquí para asimilar cosas básicas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por las explicaiones Fran200, esta visto que no hay nada mejor para hacer plusvis que una cuenta con muchos 0 e información de mercado abajo nivel. Aunque yo haria lo contrario, empezaria a vender hasta asustar a todas las gacelas y que empezarán a soltar papel :XX: Son puntos de vista diferentes :XX: 

Lo del s&p a 1131 lo has visto en las previsiones de tu software,no? Sino yahoo me está engañando

Hablando de temas importantes, la Paulaner está rica rica, pero my favourite beer Pilsener Urquel. Es como la Estrella Damm de hace 15 años, no la mierda Lager que venden ahora.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2010)

A ver, Fran200, si tu explicación es impecable.

Lo "único" que pasa (y lo que yo trataba de decirte) es que para hacer cosas como:

_Empiezas a comprar..10.00-10.15-10.30 (Si algún día digo "cebar" un valor es esto)

Si logramos que el precio suba a los 10.50[...]_

Hay que mover "cierto" capital, ¿no estamos de acuerdo?

Y para hacer otras como:

_Se tantea el mercado viendo si en ese nivel hay órdenes de compra y gente suficiente dispuesta a entrar en ese "posible" recorrido alcista.
_

tú sabes, al igual que lo sé yo, que hay que tener acceso a operativa Level II.

"Demasiado" bien lo sé, por cuanto llevo dos semanas sin levantar la cabeza del teclado, implementando un módulo HFT4P para mi niña, con un parser de mensajes Level II sobre FIX. 

(HFT4P = HFT Para Pobres, por supuesto. La latencia de mi conexión de internet mundana nunca podrá competir con los sistemas DMA conectados vía líneas dedicadas, pero confío en poder llevarme por delante a algunos compañeros gacelos despistados :::: ).

Se podría argumentar que hoy en día tener Level II ya no implica el nivel de exclusividad que era necesario _in illo tempore_, pudiendo conseguirse hoy en día por unos pocos cientos de USD al mes. 

Pero vamos, eso no desvirtúa lo que quería decirte: simplemente que cuando vosotros, "los que manejáis", habláis de cosas como "tantear la demanda", "escuchar los biddings", "subir/cebar los precios"... pues es buena cosa que vayan acompañadas de una explicación, para mejor comprender por nuestra parte.

Como, por cierto, has hecho en tu último post, con una explicación estupenda.







Fran200 dijo:


> Todo eso que has puesto arriba que es lo que es? Lo de la cerveza no, esa es de mis habituales, junto con alguna Paulaner :rolleye:
> 
> Bueno voy a tratar de dejar más claro lo de antes, con los ejemplos que ponemos por aquí para asimilar cosas básicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (9 Ago 2010)

Vaya hostia se está pegando HP, los lios de falditas del capo les sale caro


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2010)

Por cierto, de trading sabes un huevo, pero de cerveza tío... mira que comparar una "trigo panaera" como la Paulaner, con una trapista certificada como la Grimbergen....

Ahí me ha dolido 





Fran200 dijo:


> Por cierto mi gráfico de SP ha llegado a 1131. Doble techo y ha perdido de nuevo los 1130.
> 
> Bonito gráfico.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

El SP está interesantísimo. A la cuña se le agota el plazo.

En verano con poco dinero lo ponen donde quieren. No es recomendable meter cortos hasta que pierda la cuña y la MM20 (anda por los 1107).

Cuidado porque salgan por donde salgan, van a hacer una masacre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

No sé si alguien puede hacer ahora mismo alguna simulación de Montecarlo para las próximas 10-15 sesiones del SP, tal vez pollastre.

Sería interesante porque, por efecto estadístico, creo que en las próximas 10-15 sesiones la media de 100 sesiones del SP va a cortar a la baja a la media de 200 sesiones.

La probabilidad de que suceda eso creo que es alta (es un cálculo a ojo), sólo se salvaría si el SP comenzara a subir con muchas ganas.

Y supongo que eso tendrá efecto en muchas maquinitas de esas que venden y compran de forma automática.

Y buenos días.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Futuros en rojo, eur/usd rojo intenso. Espero que no sea aburrida la sesión, pero tiene todos los números, hasta que no salga el tito Ben ....

Buenos días


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2010)

Cuando salga el tito Ben nos caemos por el barranco... 8:


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando salga el tito Ben nos caemos por el barranco... 8:



Dios le oiga Tonuel :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (10 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Para los que les gusten los libros de bolsa, de los que yo soy un apasionado lector, he actualizado la sección del blog con el sexto libro comentado, "Analista", de Éduard Tétreau.

Mi intención es seguir comentando todos los libros que he ido leyendo en los últimos 10 años sobre bolsa a razón de uno por semana, así que calculo que tengo sección para más de un año 

Os dejo el enlace al último comentado.

Analista. En el centro de la locura financiera. Édouard Tétreau. | Opciones y Futuros

Que paséis una feliz y rentable mañana...


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Sorry, lo más "largo" que tengo disponible es mi módulo "AF", que proporciona una proyección a una jornada vista. Vamos, que le preguntas a las 10:00am y te plotea una gráfica probable para el resto de la sesión, por ejemplo.

Pero no tengo nada que proyecte a más largo plazo que 24 horas... ya sabes, operativa estricta intradiario y tal :fiufiu:


edit: esa es la razón por la que, cuando alguna vez se me ocurre abrir la boca para hacer una previsión m/p en el foro, pues está hecha tirando de AT clásico con "escuadra y cartabón", puro y duro. Pero nunca he diseñado ningún software para el m/p o l/p, porque no opero en esas escalas.




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé si alguien puede hacer ahora mismo alguna simulación de Montecarlo para las próximas 10-15 sesiones del SP, tal vez pollastre.
> 
> Sería interesante porque, por efecto estadístico, creo que en las próximas 10-15 sesiones la media de 100 sesiones del SP va a cortar a la baja a la media de 200 sesiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Dios le *h*o*y*ga Tonuel :baba: :baba: :baba:





lo hará... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sorry, lo más "largo" que tengo disponible es mi módulo "AF", que proporciona una proyección a una jornada vista. Vamos, que le preguntas a las 10:00am y te plotea una gráfica probable para el resto de la sesión, por ejemplo.
> 
> Pero no tengo nada que proyecte a más largo plazo que 24 horas... ya sabes, operativa estricta intradiario y tal :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Es que estoy planteando subidas sostenidas hasta el 1200 del SP en 10 sesiones y se me queda la media de 100 sesiones a tres puntos de cortar la media de 200 sesiones.

Ahora mismo están separadas por 10 puntos.

Tendría que mirar cómo se comporta el SP tras las reuniones de la FED para afinar un poco más, pero ya te digo que cualquier cosa que no sean subidas claras del 5-6% en las proximas 10 sesiones nos lleva de cabeza a corte a la baja de medias importantes.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Dedicado a pecatísima, por su inestimable labor como "beta tester" ::

Proyección de máximo y mínimo diarios del módulo Sandwich, después de un par de "arreglos y reparaciones" desde mi útlima cagada. A ver qué tal se porta hoy.

2010/08/10.HIGH ==> 10,855
2010/08/10.LOW ==> 10,659

Espero que el puto módulo no me deje demasiado mal en público ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Lo que estoy viendo me recuerda que tengo que hacer un indicador que contabilice el tiempo que tardan en cerrarse los gaps alcistas y el tiempo que tardan en cerrarse los bajistas.

Ahora de memoria, en los últimos tiempos, gaps bajistas, se cierran en horas, gaps alcistas, se cierran en días-semanas.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Señores, que lo que ha contado Fran es más viejo que el andar de pie, fíjense que ya se comenta como técnica en el libro de Jesse Livermore, 'Recuerdos de un operador de acciones' que ocurre nada más y nada menos que en las décadas de 1910 y 1920.

Testear si hay demanda comprando un paquete mediano con intención de vender rápido o ampliar según como vaya la cosa es una jugada de lo más viejuna que hay en el mundo de la bolsa.

Lamento decepcionarles 

edito: el link al libro por si alguien quiere leerlo, a mi me encantó, no tiene ya derechos así que no es pirateo: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ETX2DXPT


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Ale, ya está Fran dentro con todo el equipo...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que estoy viendo me recuerda que tengo que hacer un indicador que contabilice el tiempo que tardan en cerrarse los gaps alcistas y el tiempo que tardan en cerrarse los bajistas.
> 
> Ahora de memoria, en los últimos tiempos, gaps bajistas, se cierran en horas, gaps alcistas, se cierran en días-semanas.



Con la predicción de la niña de pollastre, cerrariamos el gap de ayer, ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con la predicción de la niña de pollastre, cerrariamos el gap de ayer, ¿no?



Muy pronto se me hace. 

Algo agotadillo sí que se le ve al ibex como para darse paseos muy largos sin cerrar semejantes gaps alcistas, pero cualquiera se fía.

El gap del viernes creo que no se cerró del todo, si se cierra hoy el gap alcista de ayer podría ser un síntoma de debilidad.

Porque la imagen que tengo en la mente últimamente es la de gaps alcistas que tardan mucho en cerrarse y gaps bajistas que si pestañeas te los pierdes.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con la predicción de la niña de pollastre, cerrariamos el gap de ayer, ¿no?



Recuerda que Sandwich sigue estando oficialmente en pruebas, así que recomiendo precaución con su proyección para hoy.

Ayer, desde luego, fue un espectáculo. Proyectó 10,822-10,743 poco después de pasadas las 9 de la mañana, un rango tan estrecho para todo un día, que yo daba por cierto que estaba equivocado. 

Cuando cerró la sesión y se ajustó un +-5% a la proyección, yo prácticamente no daba crédito.

Seguro que hoy, por mostrarlo públicamente, falla calamitosamente y me deja como el culo, pero vamos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Señores, que lo que ha contado Fran es más viejo que el andar de pie, fíjense que ya se comenta como técnica en el libro de Jesse Livermore, 'Recuerdos de un operador de acciones' que ocurre nada más y nada menos que en las décadas de 1910 y 1920.
> 
> ...



Voy a escribir un best-seller sobre bolsa, se va a titular "Provocando avalanchas con dinamita"


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voy a escribir un best-seller sobre bolsa, se va a titular "Provocando avalanchas con dinamita"



Hoyga, acepta _pre-orders_? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

Fran se ha ido a desayunar y ha dejado el joystick a Tonuel.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

La ciberconsciencia de la niña de pollastre gravitando con todo su peso sobre el ibex.

Huy como se cierre el gap, qué pinta de fake le va a quedar a la sesión de ayer...


----------



## MateAmargo (10 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Señores, que lo que ha contado Fran es más viejo que el andar de pie, fíjense que ya se comenta como técnica en el libro de Jesse Livermore, 'Recuerdos de un operador de acciones' que ocurre nada más y nada menos que en las décadas de 1910 y 1920.
> 
> ...




Me parece que es mas viejo que eso todavía! No pude encontrar el término en ingles, pero tengo entendido que la compra escalonada por "contrato" en muchos mercados está prohibida y penalizada. Por contrato me refiero a que se firma un contrato con un broker x por el cual uno se obliga a comprar una cierta cantidad de un valor a un precio inicial, y después seguir recomprando en diferentes etapas, sobre todo con acciones _trash_ sin liquidez; algo muy similar a lo que comenta fran200.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Me parece que es mas viejo que eso todavía! No puede encontrar el término en ingles, pero tengo entendido que la compra escalonada por "contrato" en muchos mercados está prohibida y penalizada. Por contrato me refiero a que se firma un contrato con un broker x por el cual uno se obliga a comprar una cierta cantidad de un valor a un precio inicial, y después seguir recomprando en diferentes etapas, sobre todo con acciones _trash_ sin liquidez; algo muy similar a lo que comenta fran200.



Sí, pero aquí no es por contrato, aquí es un acuerdo en un túnel y con antifaz de cuatro capos del mercado de turno.

Y hasta que el primero no rompe la línea el pacto funciona a costa de todos los demás.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)




----------



## MateAmargo (10 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí, pero aquí no es por contrato, aquí es un acuerdo en un túnel y con antifaz de cuatro capos del mercado de turno.
> 
> Y hasta que el primero no rompe la línea el pacto funciona a costa de todos los demás.




No digo que no se produzca esto, pero con lo interrelacionados que están todos los mercados y la cantidad de personas y sobre todo, computadoras haciendo arbritraje, la veo bastante dificil a la versión conspiranoica bursatil.

Igual, ¿Que se quejan? Tradear es la forma que muchos adoptan para vivir, es una elección no una obligación.

Si nó, a cargar bolsas al puerto.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Señores, que lo que ha contado Fran es más viejo que el andar de pie, fíjense que ya se comenta como técnica en el libro de Jesse Livermore, 'Recuerdos de un operador de acciones' que ocurre nada más y nada menos que en las décadas de 1910 y 1920.
> 
> ...



Como dije ayer, eso era lo básico, no estaba descubriendo nada. Y mira que dije que los veteranos no se molestaran en leer que lo que iba a escribir, ya que era el abc de esto.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como dije ayer, eso era lo básico, no estaba descubriendo nada. Y mira que dije que los veteranos no se molestaran en leer que lo que iba a escribir, ya que era el abc de esto.
> 
> Gracias por el aporte.



Pues cuéntanos alguna triquiñuela de nivel avanzado, que yo por lo menos me voy a reconocer a mí mismo picando como un pardillo.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Testear si hay demanda comprando un paquete mediano con intención de vender rápido o ampliar según como vaya la cosa es una jugada de lo más viejuna que hay en el mundo de la bolsa.



Técnica _palozanahorista_ donde las haya, en versión bursátil


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2010)

Volvamos al trabajo...

Vamos a los fundamentales.

Qué pasa ?, la FED anuncia aplausos y jolgorios monetaristas y los índices rompen la cuña hacia arriba en una orgia de subas desenfrenadas ?

O, esto empieza a oler a 'maricón el último' y, cualesquiera sean los anuncios los más astutos empiezan a plegar velas y a preparar el zafarrancho ?

O, por una de esas cosas Bernanke no consigue dar anuncios que resulten satisfactorios y empiezan las bajas ?

En realidad, no importa nada, el libreto ya está escrito, subidas o lateral por lo que queda de Agosto, subas en Septiembre, en Octubre ya veremos ?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Por si os sirve, el SP me marca ahora mismo 1122, el mínimo 1121 y lleva en ese rango demasiado rato para mi gusto.

De todas formas se están empezando a ver movimientos, a ver si nos sacan de este sopor.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Por si os sirve, el SP me marca ahora mismo 1122, el mínimo 1121 y lleva en ese rango demasiado rato para mi gusto.
> 
> De todas formas se están empezando a ver movimientos, a ver si nos sacan de este sopor.



Buenos días ^__^!

Si que está tranquila la cosa... y yo me he metido en un lateral de eggs en Mapfre... hay una agencia que lleva vendiendo pfff... muchos días y apenas se mueve unos céntimos.

Curiosidad... ¿los que estéis largos vais a dejar la posición abierta? Es que no se... si todo el mundo comenta que el tito Ben va a repartir caramelos esta tarde-noche, ¿por qué no hay más alegría?.

Por cierto, Fran ¿eres una mano gorda como DP!? (Traducción: Si mueves más de 6 cifras xD). Es que me he perdido el principio de la historia.

Un saludo


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

De momento se mantiene alguna posición larga abierta, estamos en la parte media baja del canal marcado para hoy cuya base, está de momento en 10640 y su parte superior en los 10965. 
Esto sigue sin darme ningún nivel de salida, así que por ahora y como seguimos ligeramente en positivo, mantenemos.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento se mantiene alguna posición larga abierta, estamos en la parte media baja del canal marcado para hoy cuya base, está de momento en 10640 y su parte superior en los 10965.
> Esto sigue sin darme ningún nivel de salida, así que por ahora y como seguimos ligeramente en positivo, mantenemos.




Por abajo vamos "clavaos" tú y yo (10640 vS 10659), pero tu máquina cienmileurista parece que larga +110pips en el high (10965 vS 10855) que mi humilde niña de barrio residencial obrero. 


edito: aunque ahora que recuerdo, tú solías dar canales válidos para un periodo de varios días... los míos son estrictamente diarios. Quizás venga por ahí la diferencia.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

A ver si esta es la buena, hemos ampliado posiciones con objetivo 10820.

Hoy tengo la sensación de ir a remolque de alguien... y no se muy bien donde me quiere llevar.

El Sp adelantado en 1123, lejos aún del máximo del día (mejor dicho de la madrugada, 1130) y muy cerca de la zona que nos llevaría a máximos diarios 1125

Edito: SP adelantado en 1124


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ago 2010)

Hoy el ibex termina en verde.....


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hoy el ibex termina en verde.....




Es normal que termine en verde:

Zapatero: es previsible que el tercer trimestre "no sea tan bueno" - 10/08/10 - 2369912 - elEconomista.es

:XX: Como dice Cárpatos si este elemento, con lo positivista que es dice esto ... agarrense los machos caballeros


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Zulomaniac, ¿estás por ahí?

Sal, que te echamos de menos, coño.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Cruzo los dedos, de momento Sandwich no me está dejando tirado cual alfombra persa, en su debut público... aquí su última stat de hace un momento:

--------------------

> req sandwich performance

: Sandwich module ==> Projection as of 09:04am
: [HIGH] Real thus far = 10801,9
: [HIGH] Projected Porqueyolovalgo = 10,855
: [HIGH] Off by -0,48% . My FQ is [Smart Gacela]

: [LOW] Real thus far = 10683,8
: [LOW] Projected Porqueyolovalgo = 10,659
: [LOW] Off by +0,23%. My FQ is [Weak Leoncio]

>


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

Nos acercamos a mínimos... ji ji ji ji.
GUANO, yo te invoco...


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

La máquina de pollastre y la mía impiden que nos caigamos mas allá de los 10650!

Vamos al lío


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos acercamos a mínimos... ji ji ji ji.
> GUANO, yo te invoco...



Juass xD miedo das... ¿desde que nivel llevas los cortos?.

Bueno, ya la he cagado he perdido los mini-beneficios que llevaba y ahora estoy en precios de compra `__´!. A los que vayáis largos ¿os vais a quedar abiertos esperando a las palabritas del tito Ben?.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juass xD miedo das... ¿desde que nivel llevas los cortos?.



10400.´
Y no quiero cerrar con pérdidas.

EUR/USD en 1,31...


----------



## @@strom (10 Ago 2010)

Tremendo como están dando hoy a las de semiconductores en Usa.
Sin ir más lejos intel pierde los 20$ y parece perder definitivamente la media movil simple de 200 sesiones.


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

A ver si rompemos definitivamente este maldita cuña...

Se me antoja un ostión fino desde aquí... esperemos que se cumpla lo de vender la noticia.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A ver si rompemos definitivamente este maldita cuña...
> 
> Se me antoja un ostión fino desde aquí... esperemos que se cumpla lo de vender la noticia.



Ahora mismo solo se puede mirar e intentar engancharse a los USA en cuanto se decidan.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo se puede mirar e intentar engancharse a los USA en cuanto se decidan.



Aunque nos saltaron unos SProfit aún nos quedan posiciones largas abiertas, en ligero beneficio.

P.D. Se mantienen porque el nivel de 10820 sigue marcado como objetivo


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

Yo veo los cortos bastante claros, pero como buena gacela, no me atrevo. Supongo que eso significa que esta es la buena.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo veo los cortos bastante claros, pero como buena gacela, no me atrevo. Supongo que eso significa que esta es la buena.



Venga dentro con todo el equipo hay que tirar esto :XX:
No están dando la oportunidad de vender caro. Por algo será ... In barbas we trust


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.
Bueno,ya solo estoy a un 3% de volver a sentir el ohete.

Debianita:
SHHHHsssj (la guadaña gacelera)

No me fío del Berni
Pero como diga que no hay barra libre...yuuuuujuuuuu!!
S2


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

De momento no lo dejan caer, a estos niveles hay entradas para mantener precios.
Eso si, como esto de señal de giro, vamos a salir todos por patas y la caída podría ser gorda


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento no lo dejan caer, a estos niveles hay entradas para mantener precios.
> Eso si, como esto de señal de giro, vamos a salir todos por patas y la caída podría ser gorda



El Dji ha dejado la sesión de ayer dentro de una "isla" entre dos huecos.Si se quedan abiertos al final de sesión,habré visto una figura que hace bastante que no veía.
Son rarezas mías


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Vix [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante...

Fran no sigas tentándonos, que más de uno acabará picando.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Fran no sigas tentándonos, que más de uno acabará picando.



No quiero tentar a nadie.. no me dedico a hacer recomendaciones interesadas.
::

Please, que nadie me haga caso en mis opiniones. Solo comento lo que tengo delante, y esto se equivoca, porque si no fuera así "el juego de la bolsa" habría acabado.

Edit: Bien es cierto que el nivel de acierto es muy muy alto, como habéis podido comprobar, pero cuando se equivoca lo hace con intereses acumulados.


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Fran no sigas tentándonos, que más de uno acabará picando.



¿Cortos del VIX? No creo que invite a cortos, precisamente. 







Ayer, por cierto, los yankis subieron con la volatilidad en aumento, por lo que la caída de hoy era de esperar.

Frente a resistencias y con la volatilidad aumentando, todo indica que queda muy poco para que se agoten las subidas, si bien todavía podríamos superar los máximos de este mes.


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

Una preguntilla para los que pillan los datos para su sistema con Yahoo Finance:

¿Alguien sabe como descargar los datos intradía en minutos a final del día?

Sé como obtener los precios históricos en diario y cómo cogerlos en "tiempo real", pero ni idea de cómo coger el histórico intradía. ¿Alguien sabe hacerlo?



Claca dijo:


> ¿Cortos del VIX? No creo que invite a cortos, precisamente.



Por eso he puesto "Goldman recomienda" en negrita. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

Ese pedazo de suelo del canal, aguantando como un león... :


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que pillan los datos para su sistema con Yahoo Finance:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como descargar los datos intradía en minutos a final del día?
> 
> ...



Es que hay que ser cabroncete, la verdad... Me recuerda a los propietarios de los bares que cuando ven a los ludópatas quietecitos se acercan a la tragaperras y meten un par de monedas para simular que la máquina está cargada y de este modo incitan al personal a sacar la cartera y fundirse la pensión en el juego: "si el propiertario mete dinero, será por algo".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que pillan los datos para su sistema con Yahoo Finance:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como descargar los datos intradía en minutos a final del día?
> 
> ...



El histórico intradía no lo tienen disponible, te tienes que pasar todo el santo día recolectando los datos, son así de simpáticos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2010)

A las buenas y calurosas tardes!



Interesado dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que pillan los datos para su sistema con Yahoo Finance:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como descargar los datos intradía en minutos a final del día?
> 
> ...



No recuerdo como se hacía pero había una URL para ello, estaba por el club de campo en alguna parte, ve y revuelve un poco 

Lo malo de este método es que muchos tickers venían sin volumen.


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El histórico intradía no lo tienen disponible, te tienes que pasar todo el santo día recolectando los datos, son así de simpáticos.



Eso creía yo, pero el otro día encontré un programilla que sí lo hace.

Data Downloader - Intraday and EOD stock quotes

Te baja los del último día de yahoo o hasta 10 días de google. La verdad es que iría de PM, por eso preguntaba si alguien sabía cómo hacerlo.

EDIT: Gracias Mulder, acabo de leer, tu mensaje. Iré a ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas y calurosas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El histórico INTRADÍA?

Que alguien me pase la dirección si hace el favor, que me viene bien para hacer test.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que pillan los datos para su sistema con Yahoo Finance:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como descargar los datos intradía en minutos a final del día?
> 
> ...



Yo no encontré la manera de sacar históricos intradia de yahoo, y busqué un buen rato :S
Con el prt o visualchart no te los puedes bajar a final del dia? Yo podria montar una chapuzilla para hacerte llegar los datos a final del dia desde yahoo :fiufiu: Pero no historicos.

GS como siempre haciendo hamijos

Queremos al barbas YA!


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo no encontré la manera de sacar históricos intradia de yahoo, y busqué un buen rato :S
> Con el prt o visualchart no te los puedes bajar a final del dia? Yo podria montar una chapuzilla para hacerte llegar los datos a final del dia desde yahoo :fiufiu: Pero no historicos.
> 
> GS como siempre haciendo hamijos
> ...



Mulder no se equivoca, está en la casa de campo.

Benditaliquidez, yo hablo de el intradía a 1 día a final de día, no el histórico total.

Aunque el programa que he puesto hace hasta 10 días de histórico intradía, que no está mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Dedicado a pecatísima, por su inestimable labor como "beta tester" ::
> 
> Proyección de máximo y mínimo diarios del módulo Sandwich, después de un par de "arreglos y reparaciones" desde mi útlima cagada. A ver qué tal se porta hoy.
> 
> ...



Pollastre, a tu niña le falta afinar un poquito, pero en general, no está mal:

Máximo IBEX: 10801,90
Mínimo IBEX: 10673,90

Le pondremos un notable.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder no se equivoca, está en la casa de campo.
> 
> Benditaliquidez, yo hablo de el intradía a 1 día a final de día, no el histórico total.
> 
> Aunque el programa que he puesto hace hasta 10 días de histórico intradía, que no está mal.



No me funciona ese programa que has puesto. 



> La aplicación no se ha podido inicializar correctamente (0xc0000135). Haga clic en Aceptar para terminar la aplicación.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No me funciona ese programa que has puesto.



Error System32 :XX:

:XX: :XX:

Pantallazo azul pitufo

Prueba esto:

Exploring Yahoo Realtime Data Feed | Marketcalls

EDIT: Mulder cuando pueda el volumen, a ver como se han quedado los leoncios para esperar a Bernie


----------



## Interesado (10 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Error System32 :XX:
> 
> :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



A mi sí me va... eso os pasa por usar el Wine 

Sí, es lo que estaba mirando, pero no me van los símbolos patrios tipo ^IBEX, SAN.MC y resto de filias y fobias.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ago 2010)

Toca mirar cierre de los Yankies. Hasta luego


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pollastre, a tu niña le falta afinar un poquito, pero en general, no está mal:
> 
> Máximo IBEX: 10801,90
> Mínimo IBEX: 10673,90
> ...




juerrrr un notable! lárgame un notable alto al menos....pero si nos hemos quedado a 14 pips del suelo! buas buassss :ouch:... sí que te vendes cara ! ::


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido, de nuevo, bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Se han pasado el día (lo del día es un decir como ahora explicaré) vendiendo, pero realmente solo han operado a las 9, a las 15 horas y en subasta, nada más en todo el día, piloto automático puro y duro. La única operación de compra ha sido a las 15:10 aproximadamente, el resto, incluida la subasta han sido ventas.

Con este entorno no hay muchas conclusiones que sacar, aunque el volumen de hoy en cada operación ha sido algo más alto que ayer, pero al haber tan pocas operaciones el saldo medio del día ha quedado por debajo, curioso, parece que quieran darnos la idea de que están metiendo menos volumen cuando realmente están metiendo más y esto querría decir hipotéticamente que las caídas podrían seguir.

De todas formas mejor esperar a ver que dice el Barrabás...er que diga, el barbas


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

La prima de riesgo ofrecida por los bonos españoles a diez años respecto al bund alemán se situaba en 164 puntos básicos, lo que supone el nivel más alto del diferencial entre ambos desde la publicación de los resultados de las pruebas de esfuerzo del sector bancario europeo el pasado 23 de julio.

En concreto, los bonos españoles con vencimiento a diez años ofrecían una rentabilidad del 4,18%, frente al rendimiento del 2,54% abonado por sus homólogos germanos.

El pasado 23 de julio, fecha en la que se hicieron públicos los resultados de las pruebas de esfuerzo a las que se sometieron 91 entidades del Viejo Continente, la prima de riesgo de los bonos españoles se situó en 166 puntos básicos, para descender notablemente en la siguiente jornada, hasta 150 puntos básicos.

A ver si vuelven los marditos herjpeculadores :XX:


----------



## Petrolimpico (10 Ago 2010)

*Wall Street ya no es tan perfecta*

Nuño Rodrigo - 10/08/2010

Entre el auge del los programas de inversión informatizados, la alocada volatilidad de los mercados en los últimos meses y la cada vez menor participación del inversor particular, factores todos ellos relacionados, las comunicaciones en las que la gran banca de Wall Street confiesa lo que ha ganado en Bolsa cobran cada día más interés.

En el primer trimestre, tanto Goldman como Bank of America lograron ganar a la ruleta que siempre gira. Ambas entidades registraron beneficios en sus actividades de trading todos los días del trimestre. Una aberración estadística que dice bastante de cómo funciona el mercado, y que no invita, precisamente, a nadar en las mismas aguas que estos tiburones.

En el segundo trimestre, los traders han estado un poco más fallones, o bien hay alguien que sabe jugar al juego mejor que ellos. Ambas entidades (Goldman Sachs Bank of America) han sufrido 10 días de pérdidas, y 11 días, Morgan Stanley. Es más, en Goldman los días con ganancias de más de 100 millones de dólares pasaron de 37 a 17, y los días con pérdidas superiores a esta cantidad fueron tres. En Bank of America hubo siete días de beneficio de 100 millones o más y uno de pérdidas. Y Morgan ganó más de 100 millones en 19 sesiones. En algunos casos las pérdidas diarias fueron inferiores al value at risk, es decir, a la pérdida máxima estimada.

Sería un detalle saber qué bancos ganaron o perdieron dinero el 6 de mayo, cuando Wall Street cayó un 9% en cuestión de minutos. En cualquier caso, parece claro que la volatilidad de estos meses ha sentado menos bien que las subidas en vertical del primer trimestre. Pero, aún así, la operativa de comprar y vender en el mercado sigue siendo un maná para Wall Street: las tres empresas citadas ganaron unos 13.000 millones de dólares de sus divisiones de trading. Sin ellas, estarían en pérdidas o con beneficios escasos. Wall Street ya no es tan perfecta, a veces pierde en la ruleta, pero si ésta deja de girar, se acaba el juego.

Wall Street ya no es tan perfecta en Cincodias.com


EE.UU.: Goldman Sachs comunica pérdidas por trading en los últimos días del segundo trimestre


EEUU: Goldman Sachs comunica perdidas por trading en los ultimos dias del segundo trimestre - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


Goldman Sachs, que había logrado cerrar el primer trimestre sin una sola jornada de pérdidas en su división de trading, ha comunicado que sufrió pérdidas superiores a $100 millones durante tres jornadas al final del segundo trimestre.

En un comunicado recogido por Bloomberg, Goldman señala que sus pérdidas por trading fueron superiores a su valor de riesgo estimado durante dos jornadas. El banco consigue el 71% de sus ganancias mediante operaciones de trading con diferentes productos financieros basados en acciones y bonos.

Durante el segundo trimestre, los traders de Goldman generaron más de $100 millones durante 17 jornadas. De los 65 días hábiles que tuvo el trimestre, los traders ganaron dinero en 55 de ellos, el 85% de las jornadas.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

Para el que le interese, situación del SP (en rango diario):

- Hoy está rompiendo la cuña por debajo.
- Están probando la MM20 (a mi juicio está es la señal).
- El MACD a punto de romper su media a la baja (aunque sigue claramente por encima de 0).
- El estocástico con mucha sobrecompra y rompiendo a la baja. Es necesario que pierda los 70.

Superinteresante los usanos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes
Tengo la CNBC pinchá a ver que casca el Berni

El Erian (Pimco CEO)ha dicho que la FED no puede hacer gran cosa para reanimar el sarao coñómico.
Quedo ojiplático y auriculoparabólico esperando al barbas.
Que la fuerza nos acompañe!!


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Tengo la CNBC pinchá a ver que casca el Berni
> 
> El Erian (Pimco CEO)ha dicho que la FED no puede hacer gran cosa para reanimar el sarao coñómico.
> ...



Yes we can. :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Tengo la CNBC pinchá a ver que casca el Berni
> 
> El Erian (Pimco CEO)ha dicho que la FED no puede hacer gran cosa para reanimar el sarao coñómico.
> ...




y que fue de la sangre? ::


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y que fue de la sangre? ::



Sangría de cartón del carrefús
Es veranito


----------



## Keyron (10 Ago 2010)

¿qué han dicho, que capitulan y lo dejan todo caer? ::


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2010)

Empieza a moverse el mercado a falta de menos de 10 minutos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> ¿qué han dicho, que capitulan y lo dejan todo caer? ::



Aún le están maquillando.Lo necesita tela...


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Joder!!!!!! Barbas queremos sangre! Que nervios


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Joder!!!!!! Barbas queremos sangre! Que nervios



La sesión importante es mañana. Es necesario ver cómo queda la situación al cierre. Cuidado con la mano de dios.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Tipos sin cambios 0- 0,25


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2010)

VAya brinco, que ha salido con un dólar y quemándolo?.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

7$ en dos velas


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Mantiene la política de compra de bonos


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

puto barbas  que ha dicho? Vaya subidon el s&P


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mantiene la política de compra de bonos



Nada nuevo no?, ni un estímulo nuevo ni nada?.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Dice que el gasto de los hogares aumenta,aunque coartado por el desempleo


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Construcción de nuevas viviendas se contrae,crédito se contrae.
Voy tan rápido como puedo


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2010)

Jajaja y entonces por qué sube la bolsa? si esta diciendo que todo se esta yendo a la mierda.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2010)

¡El barbas dice que comprará bonos del tesoro a cambio de hipotecas normales!

Según la CNBC del aifone.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Ah,y que las medidas excepcionales se mantendrán por un tiempo extendido.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

"Information received since the Federal Open Market Committee met in June indicates that the pace of recovery in output and employment has slowed in recent months. Household spending is increasing gradually, but remains constrained by high unemployment, modest income growth, lower housing wealth, and tight credit. Business spending on equipment and software is rising; however, investment in nonresidential structures continues to be weak and employers remain reluctant to add to payrolls. Housing starts remain at a depressed level. Bank lending has continued to contract. Nonetheless, the Committee anticipates a gradual return to higher levels of resource utilization in a context of price stability, although the pace of economic recovery is likely to be more modest in the near term than had been anticipated. 
Measures of underlying inflation have trended lower in recent quarters, and with substantial resource slack continuing to constrain cost pressures and longer-term inflation expectations stable, inflation is likely to be subdued for some time. 
The Committee will maintain the target range for the federal funds rate at 0 to 1/4 percent and continues to anticipate that economic conditions, including low rates of resource utilization, subdued inflation trends, and stable inflation expectations, are likely to warrant exceptionally low levels of the federal funds rate for an extended period. 
To help support the economic recovery in a context of price stability, the Committee will keep constant the Federal Reserve's holdings of securities at their current level by reinvesting principal payments from agency debt and agency mortgage-backed securities in longer-term Treasury securities. The Committee will continue to roll over the Federal Reserve's holdings of Treasury securities as they mature.

The Committee will continue to monitor the economic outlook and financial developments and will employ its policy tools as necessary to promote economic recovery and price stability. 

Voting for the FOMC monetary policy action were: Ben S. Bernanke, Chairman;
William C. Dudley, Vice Chairman; James Bullard; Elizabeth A. Duke; Donald L.
Kohn; Sandra Pianalto; Eric S. Rosengren; Daniel K. Tarullo; and Kevin M.
Warsh.

Voting against the policy was Thomas M. Hoenig, who judges that the economy
is recovering modestly, as projected. Accordingly, he believed that continuing
to express the expectation of exceptionally low levels of the federal funds
rate for an extended period was no longer warranted and limits the Committee's
ability to adjust policy when needed. In addition, given economic and financial
conditions, Mr. Hoenig did not believe that keeping constant the size of the
Federal Reserve's holdings of longer-term securities at their current level was
required to support a return to the Committee's policy objectives.


----------



## Keyron (10 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Jajaja y entonces por qué sube la bolsa? si esta diciendo que todo se esta yendo a la mierda.



Por que tienen barra libre para seguir haciéndose rico los mismos de siempre...


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Y lo que dice Mulder también


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Alguien que me lo explique? Que hay de excepcional? El rollover de los bonos? No entiendo el porque de la subida

EDIT: http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...rios-para-dar-algo-de-aire-a-la-economia.html

El Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC) de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (Fed) ha decidido mantener los tipos de interés en un rango objetivo de entre el 0% y el 0,25%, un nivel mínimo donde permanecen desde diciembre de 2008. El organismo ha mostrado algo de preocupación por la debilidad que está mostrando la recuperación económica, por lo que comprará más valores respaldados por hipotecas.

El banco central estadounidense insistió en que mantendrá el nivel excepcionalmente bajo de los tipos durante "un periodo prolongado" de tiempo debido a las condiciones económicas, para así apoyar la recuperación.


EDIT2: Hasta el infinito y más allá.

La institución presidida por Ben Bernanke destacó en su comunicado que "el ritmo de la recuperación económica probablemente será más modesto a corto plazo de lo previsto". Por esa razón el organismo presidio por Ben Bernake ha anunciado que reinvertirá en el mercado el dinero que recaude del vencimiento de valores respaldados por hipotecas, una forma de otorgar más


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

Esperar a que termine la sesión, no hay nada claro más allá del calentón propio de los minutos de publicación de la noticia.


----------



## pleura (10 Ago 2010)

No se que habrá dicho pero el oro se ha pegado un subidon de 10 dol. y el cambio a pasado de 1.31 a 1.32 en un suspiro


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2010)

Según Cárpatos.



> La buena que la FED vuelve a acelerar su política de dar manguerazos de liquidez y de imprimir billetes y esto es algo que siempre le gusta mucho a los mercados. Baste recordar el subidón desde marzo de 2009 precisamente por estas medidas que inundaban el mercado.
> 
> Difícil saber como nos los tomaremos, pero puede que pese más lo de los manguerazos, hay pruebas sobradas de que al mercado le suele importar poco lo mal que esté la economía mientras le den la droga de la liquidez a mansalva.




No hay más soluciones que seguir haciendo lo mismo, seguir dando a la manivela para aguantar el chiringuito, a lo mejor los índices se van bastante arriba.., pero a saber.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

A puntito de cerrar el hueco.
Se me ha jodido la isla.Cachis...


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

lo han vuelto a meter por encima de la directriz inferior de la cuña.

Hasta el cierre pueden hacer cualquier cosa.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2010)

Pues el nasdaq no se da por aludido.Poca variación


Hasta mañana


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Ago 2010)

Yo sé que este es un hilo de bolsa. Pero planteense la compra de metales muy seriamente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Ago 2010)

Se van a cepillar los ahorros del mundo señores, acuerdense, aqui no se cae NI DIOS!.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Ago 2010)

Dedicado a debi y a los demas bajistas de corazon.


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

CP habrá que hacer un viaje a Munters a cargar 8:

Me estoy planteando seriamente lo del 25% en metales, a este paso habrá que ampliar cartera por lo menos hasta el 40%, estos hdlp van a desplumar a todo ser viviente con sus papelitos de colores.

En cuanto a mis etf inversos no los pienso soltar hasta los 8k  (aun están en verde ) Tengo más paciencia que ellos y a medio plazo es pasta gorda segura. Si suben, a partir de los 11.2k buscaré otro punto para darles más cera.

Cambiando de tema, las clases de Huerta de Soto (audio) valen un imperio, las compagino con la lectura de la "biblia"


----------



## debianita (10 Ago 2010)

Bueno... al final no han roto nada, a seguir esperando. Cada vez hacen menos efecto los chutes al enfermo ... cualquier dia lo matan de sobredosis.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Ago 2010)

Buenas noches a tod@s, entro en modo vacaciones... 

La cuña del S&P por debajo, tenía hoy el límite inferior en 1111.5, el mínimo ha sido 1111.57, hemos acabado por encima de la MM200, está todo controladísimo. Tened mucho cuidado, operaciones que sean ganadoras, cerrarlas en beneficios y esperar otra ocasión, esto se da la vuelta en cuestión de segundos...

El Advance Decline Net Difference en el Ibex, nos vuelve a dar máximo histórico -398, cuidado porque históricamente nos da subidas verticales, el Konkorde lleva 2 días indicando compra de manos fuertes...

Saludos, a partir del lunes volveré a estar más activo... 

PD: Creditopropulsado, lástima que no coincidiéramos, otra vez será...


----------



## Franco (10 Ago 2010)

*PFI Tube*



Nico dijo:


> Oye !, es cierto... ahora pide que te registres y hasta ayer era de acceso libre.
> 
> Raro...



Hola estuve leyendo sus comentarios y el video que del que comentan ha sido cambiado ya que no ha sido cargado correctamente, aqui te paso los nuevo enlaces para que puedas disfrutar de la conferencia completa que por cierto es bastante interesante.



verito dijo:


> Quería compartir con Ustedes el vídeo de la Conferencia del Dr. Marcelo Perazolo (Creador del Programa de Formación de Inversores - PFI -) sobre el Analisis de la Crisis Financiera Mundial.
> 
> *Es de 2008 pero resultó muy visionario.*
> *
> ...



Salud y Éxito.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2010)

Seguimos como estábamos.

Buenos comentarios de LCASC, hasta que no marque entrada (larga o corta) es totalmente imprevisible.

Lo que haga será inminente. Cuidado por si nos obsequian con un movimiento falso


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Buenas noches.

Los futuros del IBEX marchan por los 10755
El SP ahora mismo en positivo 1123
La noche es larga y una apertura con GAP al alza sería empezar el día con muy buen pie.

Buena Suerte


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ago 2010)

El tren ya ha salido... próxima parada los 13000... :Baile:


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Madre como vienen los futuros!!!! rojo intenso. Tonuel esconda a Juanlu que esto solo es apto para osos mayores 

El leuro se despeña ... ahora que queria pillarme una Nook en USA


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Madre como vienen los futuros!!!! rojo intenso. Tonuel esconda a Juanlu que esto solo es apto para osos mayores
> 
> El leuro se despeña ... ahora que queria pillarme una Nook en USA



Se habrán dado cuenta que lo de ayer no eran buenas noticias... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se habrán dado cuenta que lo de ayer no eran buenas noticias... :rolleye::rolleye:



Pues les ha costado, no hace falta ser ningun genio para ver que esto no lo salva ni Dios, que tiene que haber una purga.

Espero que no cerrará sus cortos 

EDIT: Tendremos que darle parte de nuestras plusvis a Zparo, es nuestro mejor aliado, el diferencial entre el bono hispanistaní y el teutón ha subido un 12% desde que ayer abriera su bocaza.

Vamos a recortar sustancialmente las inversiones en obra pública, despues de dos días y como consecuencia de crecer un 0.1% lo desestima y donde dije digo, digo Diego. Despues la culpa es de los marditos ejpeculadores ...


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Vaya revolcón que le han dando a los futuros esta noche.
A ver si podemos salvar algo en la primera hora.

Futuro IBEX 10600 (se me antoja un poco exagerada esta cifra)
SP adelantado 1113.

P.D. Se me ha venido a la mente esa visita a los 10300 que decía mi compañera hace una semana antes del día 11.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Vaya revolcón que le han dando a los futuros esta noche.



Totalmente, vaya viaje que les han dado. 

Ayer al cierre yo tenía marcado 10,760 como apertura probable para hoy, de hecho los futuros llegaron a estar realmente clavados en ese nivel como tú bien posteastes (10,755 a eso de las 01:30am) y hoy los han tumbado.

En fin en fin, de la vega verde.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

El Nikkei se había dejado un gap alcista de casi el 2% sin cerrar desde la apertura del día 23 de julio, ha estado tentado de cerrarlo.

En principio la bajada del dólar respecto al yen los fastidia bien fastidiados ya que son una economía muy exportadora, si a eso le sumamos que euro baja frente al dólar, apaga y vámonos...

Yo ayer había dicho que todo lo que no fueran medidas bestiales podrían tomarselo mal los mercados, que el dólar suba respecto al euro indica que los mercados esperaban más helicóptero, Ben se ha quedado corto (puede que literalmente  )


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Que es un decir, claro Grrrr....

Bendita, ya que te pones  "Yo ayer había" :rolleye: juass

Bueno al menos yo, estoy en un punto peligroso... pierdo 2-3 céntimos :X y ando con miedete de que le dé por bajar más...

Pollastre ¿tu niña ha hablado? o hoy no es día de agobiarla... juas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

Desde que fran habló del tema de cebar no paro de ver cebes por todos lados, estoy mirando las órdenes en interdin y no sé si están cebando a los largos, a los cortos o si son todo imaginaciones mías


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Que es un decir, claro Grrrr....
> 
> ...




Bueno, la niña iba clavando la apertura en 10,760, hasta que los futuros se han ido al carajo y tal 

Por lo demás, para hoy da un canal con techo en 10,797 y dos posibles suelos, uno en 10,622 y otro en 10,472. El de 10,622 me inspira más confianza, el otro (10,472) viene de un sistema nuevo que terminé justo ayer y es todavía experimental.

De todas formas, con este overnight tan rarito que hemos tenido, y luego con lo del barbas y tal, no sé yo si confiaría mi vida a las proyecciones para la sesión de hoy, no...

_La niña dixit_.

edito: fran200, estírate un poco y dí si estás de acuerdo con el canal o no... que hay que sacarte la información trocito a trocito y con alicates, macho xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Ago 2010)

a los buenos dias hoygan . joder ya casi no leo el foro no miro las cotizaciones....... se puede vivir sin bolsa y sin foro ::8:

¿ como os va ? espero que bien ya que estais con la nariz pegada al ordenador en pleno agosto en vez de disfrutar de los placeres de la inactividad .

Hoy cumplo 46 tacos , me hago viejo


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a los buenos dias hoygan . joder ya casi no leo el foro no miro las cotizaciones....... se puede vivir sin bolsa y sin foro ::8:
> 
> ¿ como os va ? espero que bien ya que estais con la nariz pegada al ordenador en pleno agosto en vez de disfrutar de los placeres de la inactividad .
> 
> Hoy cumplo 46 tacos , me hago viejo



Felicidades Zulo!!!!

Invitate a una ronda de birras. Tu tranqui que los oseznos del hilo vigilamos tus cortos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a los buenos dias hoygan . joder ya casi no leo el foro no miro las cotizaciones....... se puede vivir sin bolsa y sin foro ::8:
> 
> ¿ como os va ? espero que bien ya que estais con la nariz pegada al ordenador en pleno agosto en vez de disfrutar de los placeres de la inactividad .
> 
> Hoy cumplo 46 tacos , me hago viejo



Bah, 46, eso no es nada, a un 25% anual libre de impuestos todavía multiplicas tu capital por 70 antes de jubilarte a los 65.

Felicidades.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Felicidades Zulo!!!!
> 
> *Invitate a una ronda de birras*. Tu tranqui que los oseznos del hilo vigilamos tus cortos



calla, calla, no me hables, el destino ha querido que ademas de mi parienta y mis 4 hijos tenga en casa a mi suegra y a dos sobrinas de 14 y 10 años, 9 en total, para colmo estan de en Vigo mi madre, otro sobrino, mi hermana y su pariente y no se si finalmente se apuntara alguien mas.

Me toca invitarlos a todos a comer, me veo como una gacela devorada por una manada de leones famelicos, mi cartera tiembla y de momento solo he recibido un libro como regalo de mi parienta ( muy recomendable por cierto, " la playa de los ahogados" es de un escritor de Vigo y es una novela policiaca que me han dicho que esta muy bien y que a los de aqui les encanta por que todo transcurre por aqui `parece ser que describe bastante bien la muy especifica idiosincracia gallega apoyandose en un ayudante del protagonista aragones que no entiende la forma de pensar de los gallegos, jejjeje, ya me imagino al aragones flipando al interrogar a los paisanos de aqui  , dicen todo sin decir nada, vamos que si no eres gallego no te enteras si suben o si bajan ).

ahora mismo me toca hacer de guia turistico llevandome a 6 niños de entre 9 y 14 años de gira por la ria de Vigo en el barco !!!! que Dios me pille3 confesado!!! y no decida abandonar el barco como las ratas tras dinamitarlo convenientemente


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a los buenos dias hoygan . joder ya casi no leo el foro no miro las cotizaciones....... se puede vivir sin bolsa y sin foro ::8:
> 
> ¿ como os va ? espero que bien ya que estais con la nariz pegada al ordenador en pleno agosto en vez de disfrutar de los placeres de la inactividad .
> 
> Hoy cumplo 46 tacos , me hago viejo



Hola Zulo ^__^!!

Suele pasar, lo dejas un tiempo y luego hasta le pillas miedo... ¿con lo tranquilo que estoy me voy a meter en estos jaleos? jaja

Bueno, sigue disfrutando de tus vacas xD en Septiembre volverás... jaja

Un saludo

ED: Pfff, si yo acabo agotado cada vez que voy de visita a casa de mis padres, en la que está mi hermana y sus dos niñas + la de mi otro hermano y menudo huracán... en 2 horas acabo destrozado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

Zulo!, hasta cuando andas por tierras gallegas?c cuidamelas que a mi a alomejor me exilian para allá...


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

:baba: :baba: :baba:

parece que se le acaba la munición a los pepones :XX:

Tranquilos que el tito Debi tiene cera para todos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Estamos haciendo mínimos mensuales en el Stoxx, esto no pinta bien de momento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> calla, calla, no me hables, el destino ha querido que ademas de mi parienta y mis 4 hijos tenga en casa a mi suegra y a dos sobrinas de 14 y 10 años, 9 en total, para colmo estan de en Vigo mi madre, otro sobrino, mi hermana y su pariente y no se si finalmente se apuntara alguien mas.
> 
> Me toca invitarlos a todos a comer, me veo como una gacela devorada por una manada de leones famelicos, mi cartera tiembla y de momento solo he recibido un libro como regalo de mi parienta ( muy recomendable por cierto, " la playa de los ahogados" es de un escritor de Vigo y es una novela policiaca que me han dicho que esta muy bien y que a los de aqui les encanta por que todo transcurre por aqui `parece ser que describe bastante bien la muy especifica idiosincracia gallega apoyandose en un ayudante del protagonista aragones que no entiende la forma de pensar de los gallegos, jejjeje, ya me imagino al aragones flipando al interrogar a los paisanos de aqui  , dicen todo sin decir nada, vamos que si no eres gallego no te enteras si suben o si bajan ).
> 
> ahora mismo me toca hacer de guia turistico llevandome a 6 niños de entre 9 y 14 años de gira por la ria de Vigo en el barco !!!! que Dios me pille3 confesado!!! y no decida abandonar el barco como las ratas tras dinamitarlo convenientemente




Felicidades zulo.

Teniendo en cuenta que hay 6 menores de edad, si planteas ir al mcdonalds tienes la partida ganada y lo que te sobre lo metes en cortos del ibex...


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Estamos haciendo mínimos mensuales en el Stoxx, esto no pinta bien de momento.



Depende para quién :rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

El gap alcista del lunes ya se ha cerrado, el gap bajista del viernes no se llegó a cerrar, el de hoy tampoco.

Antes era al revés, se quedaban los gaps alcistas abiertos días y días y los gaps bajistas se cerraban en minutos.

Pero han hecho un buen trabajo, tengo tentaciones de esperar a que suba un poco para abrir un corto pero no me atrevo, el trabajo de desgaste psicológico no ha sido en vano, me quedo paralizado ante la horrible visión de velones verdes de 50 puntos.

ED: y otro gap bajista intradía que de momento no se cierra, ¿casualidad?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Zulomannnn.... bienvenido de vuelta a casa, hombre


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El gap alcista del lunes ya se ha cerrado, el gap bajista del viernes no se llegó a cerrar, el de hoy tampoco.
> 
> Antes era al revés, se quedaban los gaps alcistas abiertos días y días y los gaps bajistas se cerraban en minutos.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco me atrevo a meterle cortos ahora...

Con los que ya llevo metidos me contento. :XX:


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dentro con todo el equipo 

A ver si cierra por debajo de los 10.5k y se acaba la opereta larguista de una vez. Los futuros del s&p camino de los 1100 :baba: uy como los pierda :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues, o muy bien los has pillado, o algún velón verde absurdo de esos de putear por putear te has tenido que tragar.


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. Se me ha venido a la mente *esa visita a los 10300* que decía mi compañera hace una semana antes del día 11.



Llegamos a ver algo cercano a los 10300 en el día de hoy y juro que me convierto a cualquier religión que adore el software de Fran y Cordobesa. :8:

No he investigado aún pero seguramente hay alguna.

_(Malditos leoncios y sus máquinas tragaperras para gacelas)_ :rolleye:


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

Ahora que hemos roto la maldita cuña, habrá que ver si rompe también la directriz del canal alcista desde los mínimos de Junio (que si la alcanza seguramente estará sobre los 10.000).

Si esto es el principio de la 3 de 3 de C (que es lo que debería ser), ahora estaríamos como en los máximos de abril y los mínimos pollastrianos no estarían para nada lejos (y tampoco serían mínimos).

Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos y disfrutemos del momento.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues, o muy bien los has pillado, o algún velón verde absurdo de esos de putear por putear te has tenido que tragar.



Sí, más de uno me he tragado. Pero desde que está el mercado como está, estoy operando con opciones y poca carga para limitar las pérdidas, y así no duelen tanto esos velones. Con esta volatilidad es la única manera que veo de poder operar fuera del intradía sin que te desplumen a las primeras de cambio.

EDIT: Recordemos que el strike of pain del Stoxx está sobre los 2650-2700. De llegar a esa zona, es importante para ver si la bajada tiene continuidad.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ago 2010)

Esa fiestaaaaa!!
Zulo
Happy berdi tu yu.
Ya estoy a un 1,3 % de los profits.
Paciencia que para eso compré barato.Comprar cortos en ascenso modera las primas.

Edit:Ya solo un 1%


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (11 Ago 2010)

Ayer ponía en el blog que el Eurostoxx estaba dibujando un diamante

Diamante en 15m en el Eurostoxx. | Opciones y Futuros

y que a ver por donde lo rompía, y vaya si lo ha roto.

Menos mal que estaba corto desde hace días, porque es de las caídas sin pull-back siquiera.

Ahora estamos en zona de posible rebote en 2740, si la rompe se va derecho al objetivo de caída en 2715-2720. De llegar ahí cierro posiciones al menos en parte...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Joder con el "suelo experimental" (10,472 proyectado, 10,499 real).

Pues hasta el momento está siendo más fiel que el "suelo tradicional" (10,622 proyectado).

Estaré dejando de meter tanto la pata en mis zero-day releases? ::


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Así es Maese Pollastre... su "maquinola" está que arde !! 

Me detuve a mencionar lo de cordobesa porque lo había dicho varios días atrás pero, en el intradía no cabe duda que su niña _"rules"_.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

Hamijos,

esto rula bastante bien.

El SP rompiendo con claridad la cuña y los indicadores técnicos apoyando la ruptura (MACD confirmando cruce, RSI acelerando para abajo, estocástico cruzado a la baja y después de mucho tiempo amenazando de caer por debajo de 70).

La MM20 también está seriamente amenazada.

Al cierre de la sesión usana de hoy, EMHO una cotización inferior a la MM20 es una clara apuesta de cortos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

Una visión a más largo plazo. El ibex en oro. ( Sin tener en cuenta el cambio €/$)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/ibextogold.jpg


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

Creo que así aunque sea la veis en el server.

EMHO? Que es eso bertok?

Saludoss


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Creo que así aunque sea la veis en el server.
> 
> EMHO? Que es eso bertok?
> 
> Saludoss



En mi humble opinion.
Que grande Bertok


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Creo que así aunque sea la veis en el server.




No se ve la imagen

Gracias


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Hum.. imagino que es la versión hispanistaní de IMHO.....




Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Creo que así aunque sea la veis en el server.
> 
> EMHO? Que es eso bertok?
> 
> Saludoss


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

No se ve el gráfico, propulseitor.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

En Mi Humilde Opinión.

Una pollada de los interneses .....

¿Cómo ves lo del SP?


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

¿Esto?






Pues está rompiendo al alza con el lateral bajista.

EDIT: En el muy largo plazo, tiene pinta de estar siguiendo los pasos de urbas...


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Las de semis ayer ya avisaron que esta caida va en serio.
Primer test serio en los 19$ de intel, si se pierden megawano.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> En mi humble opinion.
> Que grande Bertok



Las prisas son malas consejeras. Edito

Estaba OK


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

Pues estadísticamente hablando no veo agosto bajista, ni siquiera en el Ibex, pero habrá que ver como se desarrolla la cosa porque en este momento podríamos ir en cualquier dirección.

Realmente no dejamos de estar laterales.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Déficit comercial USA: Sube de 41.980 a 49.900 millones el peor desde octubre de 2008, cuando se esperaba 42.000 millones. 

Las exportaciones bajan 1,3 % en junio y las importaciones suben 3 %. 

Buen dato para bonos ya que rebajará el PIB, y relativamente malo para bolsas que *no suelen hacer demasiado caso de esta cifra.*

La apertura usana puede ser maravillosa


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Felicidades Zuloman.
Otro LEO más en el hilo, je je.

Debianita, un empujoncito más y entro en beneficios, juas.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Otra vez atacamos el suelo del canal (10,472). Heads up....


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

Felicidades Zulo, que cumplas mil más.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Déficit comercial USA: Sube de 41.980 a 49.900 millones el peor desde octubre de 2008, cuando se esperaba 42.000 millones.
> 
> Las exportaciones bajan 1,3 % en junio y las importaciones suben 3 %.
> 
> ...



Cuidadito con la segunda mitad de la sesión usana. Lo menean que da gusto.


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Yo creo que hoy no va a haber medias tintas.
Toca wano bueno.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy no va a haber medias tintas.
> Toca wano bueno.



Hasta que no veamos los certificados :no: hay que mantener la cautela

PD: Yo soy el primero que me emociono


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Voy corta en IBEX y en EUR/USD.
El euro está tonteando con la zona de mínimos de hoy.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Buenas, por fin un respiro. Vaya jornada que llevamos.

Como dije esta mañana intentamos salir del los largos abiertos ayer en la primera hora y con algo de "ayuda" externa salimos con pocas pérdidas.
En ese momento ya con las señales de giro, todos a deshacer posiciones.
Empezamos a revisar niveles y ver si hay oportunidades de entrada.

Al lío 

P.D. Felicidades al cumpleañero

P.D. El gráfico de SP en mínimos en 1105,75. Ese es el nivel de referencia cuando abra USA. De momento en lateral durante unos minutos, por lo que tenemos un soporte en los niveles actuales. En 10500 se está sujetando el precio.

El SP jugando con mínimos, nuevo nivel de ventas de maquinitas en 10440, ojo con esa cifra si se pierde


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Que hostion el del euro.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2010)

A los 1100 de cabeza


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Al final no le dije nada a zuloman, venga hombre, felicidades y ya queda menos para la jubilación 

Ahora veremos en la apertura USAana si la cosa va en serio, agárrense las kalandrakas.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que hostion el del euro.



Acojonado me hallo ::.

Que caigan las bolsas, ok, se entiende... pero el euro??? Si es el dolar el que vuelve a imprimir más...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Acojonado me hallo ::.
> 
> Que caigan las bolsas, ok, se entiende... pero el euro??? Si es el dolar el que vuelve a imprimir más...



Se esperaba mucho más helicóptero, fíjate que no bajaba ni a tiros, cada nueva noticia mala de la economía real se recibía como una bendición que nos acercaba más y más a otra ronda de quantitative easing.

Yo creo que la banca ya está en disposición de abrir el grifo pero ha preferido jugar la baza de beberse otra ronda de liquidez, la FED no ha picado y ahora vienen las decepciones.


----------



## gabacho (11 Ago 2010)

Bonita apertura, ya era hora...


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,14% (última actualización 15:33 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,44% (última actualización 15:33 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 170 pb


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Vix +13%
$sox -3,8%


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,14% (última actualización 15:33 )
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,44% (última actualización 15:33 )
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 170 pb



Esos datos sin conocer la variación con los de ayer no sirven de nada.


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

AMAT, otra que sale de un lateral de meses con fuerza hacia abajo.
El gap que deja hoy el $sox es8:


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esos datos sin conocer la variación con los de ayer no sirven de nada.



Ayer tocamos los 4,20... por cierto...


guanos días...


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Buff que cerca de los 10.440.
De los nervios.....

Os comento: Ahora mismo están funcionando los sistemas automáticos. Mientras no lean ventas en masa mantienen el nivel y eso tienen que hacerlo ellas.
Por eso esos latigazos arriba cerca del nivel de ventas.

Para movimientos de recorrido si metemos mano nosotros.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buff que cerca de los 10.440.
> De los nervios.....





Los tengo a flor de piel...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Vix +13%
> $sox -3,8%



P'a que aluego digan que los de Goldman son unos trileros...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buff que cerca de los 10.440.
> De los nervios.....



¿A ti que más te da, no estás fuera?

Cuéntanos que hace el de los cortos, ¿es una especie de monje o algo así?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

Está tan claro que va a rebotar que seguro que no lo hace...


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Está tan claro que va a rebotar que seguro que no lo hace...



Si el dow pierde los 10440 la hostia va a ser antológica8:.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿A ti que más te da, no estás fuera?
> 
> Cuéntanos que hace el de los cortos, ¿es una especie de monje o algo así?



Pues claro que importa, si mandan cortos no entro al juego. Yo solo miro señales de compra.

El de los cortos, pues de los nervios también. 

Ahora mismo mirando la pantalla. Relee el post ese, que lo he editado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ago 2010)

segun veo yo ya los ha perdido.... 10.439


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

La jornada de hoy es muy peligrosa. Es factible que sea un tobogán.

El que no esté dentro, lo más recomendable es que no opere hasta el cierre usano.

Tras el cierre habrá que tomar decisiones.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La jornada de hoy es muy peligrosa. Es factible que sea un tobogán.
> 
> El que no esté dentro, lo más recomendable es que no opere hasta el cierre usano.
> 
> Tras el cierre habrá que tomar decisiones.



¿Y cuando no está esto peligroso?


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Yo no puedo mirar....me voy a dar una vuelta. Jugando con fuego el IBEX, el SP se mantiene

Aquí esta, ruptura con un velón rojo. Veamos el volumen real en este nivel. De momento han soltado mucha pasta en los primeros movimientos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ago 2010)

fijate si esta divertido, que yo ayer me metí en MESAQ......... cuando estaba un -24%.....

y sigo aguantando el 60% de mi etf inverso (aun con perdidas grandes -3.5%)


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Venga chicos otro empujón más y nos vamos a los infiernos.

Pecata, ya hueles las plusvis!!!







EDIT: Espero que ustedes siguiran las recomendaciones de GS de ponerse cortos en el VIX :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

El EUR en 1,2935...


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo no puedo mirar....me voy a dar una vuelta. Jugando con fuego el IBEX, el SP se mantiene



Si sólo puedes hacer largos... casi que igual deberías ir pensando en tomarte unas vacaciones. :rolleye:

Bonito el gráfico del IBEX en estos momentos, recuerda a los buenos tiempos...


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si sólo puedes hacer largos... casi que igual deberías ir pensando en tomarte unas vacaciones. :rolleye:
> 
> Bonito el gráfico del IBEX en estos momentos, recuerda a los buenos tiempos...



Aunque caigamos en picado, siempre hay rebotes suculentos en el Intradía. Así que al pie del cañón.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aunque caigamos en picado, siempre hay rebotes suculentos en el Intradía. Así que al pie del cañón.



No será hoy... :no::no:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

Bueno se vaya largo o corto, palmando o ganando, que ultimamente esto da para todos, lo mejor de todo es poner stop.

Tenemos reacciones muy violentas y a la contra, se están haciendo muchos puntos para estar en medio de agosto.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si sólo puedes hacer largos... casi que igual deberías ir pensando en tomarte unas vacaciones. :rolleye:
> 
> Bonito el gráfico del IBEX en estos momentos, recuerda a los buenos tiempos...



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Cárpatos, mundo HF:

Las instituciones siguen exactamente igual que en días anteriores, es decir con bajadas fuertes tanto en compras como en ventas. Lo malo es que las compras bajan cada vez más deprisa y el saldo comprador empieza a ser bastante pequeño.

En cuanto al mundillo hedge, complicado recabar la información habitual por las vacaciones de la mayoría, pero lo que se dice es que hay compradores esperando, y se espera que haya muchos cierres de cortos en la zona 1.085 más o menos más filtro.

Por debajo de 1.080 consolidado se comenta que los que intenten largos podrían volver a cerrarse.

Pero desde luego el comentario general no es de esperar una caída sino más rango lateral.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

El EUR/USD a puntito de perder el 1,29

EDITO: Lo perdió... próxima parada???


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Tonuel, haga el favor, ponga a Nelson a trabajar y traiga al violinista

Menuda hostia


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Esto sube como la espuma !!


[ MODE ETF IBEX INVERSO OFF ]


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Esto sube como la espuma !!
> 
> 
> [ MODE ETF IBEX INVERSO OFF ]




Doy fed :XX: :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Creo que la amiga merece un premio, hemos visto los 103xx.

Empieza a dar niveles por arriba, pero con poca fiabilidad. 70 puntos para tanto riesgo no merecen la pena.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Gggg, tengo que cerrar algún corto porque no tengo garantías para todo en I4P.
Pito, pito, gorgorito...


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Queda mucha tela que cortar esta noche, pero del viernes me quedaron un nivel que tocar por encima de 10600 y un nivel suelto en 10.820 (que de momento se mantiene)
> 
> Antes del 11 de agosto deberíamos de visitar la zona de los 10.200/300.
> 
> Esto formaría un doble techo en la zona de los 10.700/800 que nos mandaría hasta los niveles anteriormente señalados.



Esto es del 2 de Agosto:8:


----------



## Efren (11 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto es del 2 de Agosto:8:



Felicitala de mi parte 8:

[YOUTUBE]EfubQFz1CHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Sip, lo destacamos al empezar el día.

No queda claro si es mérito del software o exclusivamente de la analista. Si es el software me quito el sombrero. Si es la analista habría que averiguar si la moza no está soltera para ir tirándole los perros.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Es un análisis, no del software. El día 26 de Julio yo hice uno y lo puse por el foro. También me daba por esta fecha una caída, mas fuerte que esta.

Para echarme flores, decir que la predicción fue varios días antes y por eso menos exacta.

Edito: 

Aquí un fragmento de aquel día. (Pongo el que me interesa jjjjjjjj)


"Cifras para quien quiera contrastar y quiera opinar al respecto.

Escenario de trimestre alcista: 
En las próximas 10 sesiones debe haber un retroceso hasta niveles nunca por debajo de 9800. Cierre de trimestre en 11200. Las cotizaciones subirán con un eje central que parte de el cierre del 1 de Julio hasta un hipotético cierre en 11.200 el 30 de septiembre"

Lo siento pero quiero mi baile también.


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Bueno, pero a ti no te vamos a invitar a bailar Fran (bueh, si pecata minuta anda con ganas...)


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

La sesión usana es muy larga y lo van a intentar cerrar por encima de los 1100.

Calma, que va a dar muchas oportunidades.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado nos puede postear una de ondas? Más que nada para tocarme esta noche mirando el chart 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

No puedo bailar, estoy muy ocupada con mis cortos. 

En el EUR/USD nos hemos saltado varios soportes y estamos a punto de atacar el 1,2875, como lo perdamos, nos damos con el 1,28 de cabeza.

Agggg, tocado mientras escribía. Zona muy peligrosa


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión usana es muy larga y lo van a intentar cerrar por encima de los 1100.
> 
> Calma, que va a dar muchas oportunidades.



Yo iría cerrando cortos. Seguro que esta noche tenemos mano de Dios y mañana gap al alza (momento de meter más cortos, claro).

El IBEX pidiendo la hora... SAN cayendo 3,8%... vamos a por el certificado del 4%.... podemos!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo iría cerrando cortos. Seguro que esta noche tenemos mano de Dios y mañana gap al alza (momento de meter más cortos, claro).
> 
> El IBEX pidiendo la hora... SAN cayendo 3,8%... vamos a por el certificado del 4%.... podemos!



Si, yo voy a cerrar mi corto del IBEX y ya abriré más arriba. Dejo de momento abierto el del euro hasta que lleguemos a la paridad.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Bueno ya queda poca tela que cortar.

Interesante el gráfico que deja el IBEX desde la pérdida que comenté de los 10.440
Pérdida con una gran vela del nivel, en el primer paquete de venta. Nuevo análisis de datos y encuentra nuevas zonas de grandes ventas, nuevos velones, de aquí la forma de cascada en determinados momentos.
El suelo? cuando ya no encuentra más donde rascar.
El sistema dá, como hace unos minutos, niveles en falso, pero con porcentajes de fiabilidad muy bajos. Esa es la figura de las 17h donde hay una recuperación pero sin fuerza.


----------



## Misterio (11 Ago 2010)

Los niños se han enfadado y estan tirando la bolsa porque no les han dado otro helado con bola doble, a ver hasta cuando sigue el berrinche.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2010)

El ibex cuando cae lo hace con ganas


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Bueno hasta mañana, de momento mi SP adelantado sigue bajando, veamos el cierre.

Por último, en el análisis ese del 26 de julio había un escenario "catástrofe", que se produciría en las próximas 5 sesiones.

Ojo a la evolución de esta tarde de los amigos yankies.


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2010)

Si vamos a creer que Agosto va a ser un mes principalmente lateral, la figura que nos marca el VIX podría confirmarlo. Aún con la subida de hoy, todo sigue bajo control:







Mientras siga dentro, lo lógico es que en las próximas sesiones recorte ante la resistencia. Eso sí, esta figura es de desenlace alcista, así que lo más probable es que tarde o temprano rompe por arriba arrastrando al guano a los índices.

En mi opinión esta va a ser una pista muy fiable para el medio plazo, mientras, lo mejor es ir asegurando plusvalías con stop profit.


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Dejo constancia para los owneds correspondientes pero, si estos tipos saben que lo hacen en algún momento para nada alejado, *van a dar un susto de aquellos* con el objeto de forzar a la FED y los europeos incluso a soltar pasta en QE.

Y, podrían darlo ahora porque de paso "mueven" la cuenta de los eliottistas y los fibonacci y las directrices y dejan a todos con la cola al aire. De paso preparan una nueva subida a partir de bases más sólidas.

A Agosto le quedan 20 días pero pienso que tendría que ocurrir dentro de los siguientes nueve días (antes del 20/8).

Un bonito 'cisne negro' en toda la regla con el objeto de presionar a los políticos que, tras unas semanas de cierta tranquilidad están empezando a aflojarse y sentirse seguros cuando, lo que quieren estos dueños del dinero es que no se abandonen en la adopción de las medidas que ellos estiman correctas.

De paso esto salvaría el honor de SNB y, de algún modo, todos los temas del foro convergerian (con el oro y la plata subiendo ante el temor) 

Busquen un cambio de luna, o un lunes o viernes (por aquello de los lunes o viernes "negros"), o un jueves (también "negros" con frecuencia) pero, claramente sería el modo de aflojar el dinero que empieza a ser retaceado por los políticos.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Interesado nos puede postear una de ondas? Más que nada para tocarme esta noche mirando el chart 8:



Lo pongo en la CdC, que es muy fuerte y aquí lo podrían ver niños.


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2010)

Ta'madre, mientras escribría esto Misterio y Fran, daban versiones coincidentes en cierto sentido.

NO SE PUEDE SER ORIGINAL !!


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

Ojo, que Obama acaba de autorizar ayudas a la vivienda por 3000 mill.$

Quieren meter papelitos hasta por las orejas.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Lo pongo en la CdC, que es muy fuerte y aquí lo podrían ver niños.



Es usted un depravado  solo de imaginarlo ... :baba: :baba: me tomo fiesta del curro 1 año


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que Obama acaba de autorizar ayudas a la vivienda por 3000 mill.$
> 
> Quieren meter papelitos hasta por las orejas.




Fuentes? plis 

Los billetes verdes y los leuros no van a servir ni para jugar al monopoli


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Fuentes? plis
> 
> Los billetes verdes y los leuros no van a servir ni para jugar al monopoli



CNBC del aifon, podrías instalártelo tu también así no estoy solo dando alertas


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> CNBC del aifon, podrías instalártelo tu también así no estoy solo dando alertas



Oido cocina 

Parece que nos quedaremos sin certificados, Nelson debe estar de campamentos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La jornada de hoy es muy peligrosa. Es factible que sea un tobogán...




ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso:


)




Mulder dijo:


> CNBC del aifon, podrías instalártelo tu también así no estoy solo dando alertas




el aifon hay que utilizarlo para cosas importantes... 8:



a mi me avisa cuando se está acabando el barril de cerveza... )


Saludos )


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2010)

News Headlines

mira que cuesta poco ... sin acritud y tal


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso:
> 
> 
> )
> ...



Venga estirese usted, uno para Abenjoda por lo menos :rolleye:


Mulder, al app es cnbc realtime?


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Venga estirese usted, uno para Abenjoda por lo menos :rolleye:




voy a ver si encuentro el nene...



creo que estaba en la piscina con las "niñas..." 


Saludos


----------



## Interesado (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Es usted un depravado  solo de imaginarlo ... :baba: :baba: me tomo fiesta del curro 1 año



Fíjese que le he puesto un peor caso para los bajistas.

Lo ortodoxo por Elliot sería ir a buscar los 4000 que decía LCASC... :rolleye:

La verdad es que por Elliot se me hace muy difícil predecir un escenario alcista. Por más que intentes estirar las ondas hacia arriba, lo único que consigues es pronosticar caídas más fuertes. 

Mientras no pasemos con claridad los 12000, poco alcista a MP lo veo.

Lo normal en estas crisis es un lateral de 2-3 años, y en eso estamos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2010)

También es verdad que si no te queda más remedio que financiar la economía real para poder seguir ganando dinero, tendrás que sacar la pasta de la bolsa para comenzar a inyectarla en la economía.

Y no están tardando mucho, se ve que el juego de ahogar el sistema se les ha ido un poco lejos y tienen miedo que le paciente se les muera.

Habrá que estar atentos porque podemos ver una bolsa mustia y unas cifras económicas mejorando (si empieza a circular el dinero las cifras mejoran de forma rápida).

Luego dirán que la bolsa va al revés de la lógica, claro, así no me extraña, haciéndola subir con dinero que debería dedicarse a otras cosas...

No creo que siga en marcha el tema del chantaje a la FED, era la última baza, no les vale, no ha colado, tienen que ponerse a financiar la economía porque, además, de ello depende que no se hunda la recaudación fiscal.

Creo que se acabó la subida líquida, tocan baches hasta que la economía arranque y llegue la subida por fundamentales, veremos qué tipo de recuperación tenemos.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Fíjese que le he puesto un peor caso para los bajistas.
> 
> Lo ortodoxo por Elliot sería ir a buscar los 4000 que decía LCASC... :rolleye:
> 
> ...




En este caso me quedo con el de LCASC que para eso es el master de Elliot, veo su análisi más preciso. Estoy de guasa  gracias Interesado!


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Mulder, la app de la CNBC es una maravilla.

Gracias


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2010)

Después de subir medio deshidratado por culpa del chucho (encima ajeno ) leo lo de los 3 billons y no ha subido la bolsa `__´!! Pero esto que es!! jaja

Voy a ver si la señorita de la mini, ha comentado algo al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy solo han operado a las 9, 16 y 17 horas, el resto piloto automático. Todo han sido ventas menos una sola compra solitaria, en subasta han vendido. Hoy destaca que el volumen sea algo más alto que ayer, aunque las operaciones han sido de volumen normal casi todas excepto la primera del día.

Parece que siguen en la playa, le dan a la play y el Ibex baja.


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

A mi esta caida me parece que va en serio.
Como muestra que ayer en pleno Agosto Intel negoció 120 millones de acciones.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

se ve ahora?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2010)

Joder pero qué pollo se ha montao, no? Me he ido a las 14:00, y cuando ahora vuelvo a conectarme.... ZAS WASSS.... cumpleaños de Zuloman, y guano de regalo para el personal.

pero esto qué es.... pero esto qué es?


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

El Economista:
El Parlamento eslovaco secundó este miércoles las declaraciones realizadas por sus líderes políticos desde primavera, y votó en contra de que el país participe en el mecanismo de rescate de Grecia puesto en marcha por el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) y Eurolandia: el grupo de los 16 países que comparten el euro como moneda única.

El mecanismo para reflotar al Estado griego está dotado con un fondo de de 110.000 millones de euros, dispuestos para ser concedidos en forma préstamos a Atenas, al que la zona euro contribuye con 80.000 millones y el FMI, con el resto.


Puede que esta sea la primera piedra :rolleye:

Se acerca el momento de la verdad en el esepe. Como bien apuntaba Bertok, tonteando con la MM20, parece que el RSI marca una caida en los últimos minutos. Cruzo dedos y me pongo a rezar a la antimano de Dios, a ver si mañana tenemos un buen gap a la baja en hispanistán :baba: :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes. 

Trasteando con los gráficos antes del cierre. Me salen unos niveles de suelo y techo que da la risa floja nada más verlos.

Ahora mismo y repito, tal como está el patio ahora mismo.

Suelo 10.140
Techo 10.360

Mañana con los cacharros buenos y después de ver los futuros y cierre a ver si varia algo.

Alguien que tenga un análisis a ver si le coincide.

Mas datos: Un nivel clave para el viernes serán los 10.390. Un cierre por encima o por debajo determinará la evolución de las siguientes cinco sesiones.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

CNBC: FED say it will buy 18billon $ of Treasury Debt in nine operations from 17 Agust to 13 September 

Mulder, esto es la monda


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

The move puts the Dow even deeper beneath its 200-day moving average, but not quite near its 50-day moving average. Meanwhile, the S&P 500 is now in touch with its 50-day moving average after it violated its 200-day moving average with ease earlier today.


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

BAC a punto de romper el soporte situado en los 13$.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

Tiene que ser un punto ver Bernanke paseandose por las inmobiliarias...

A que le enviamos una tarjeta de inmobiliaria barreras, que si ve que el mercado de usa se le queda corto, pues que amplie horizontes!


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ago 2010)

Ya aparecen los maquilladores


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Tiene que ser un punto ver Bernanke paseandose por las inmobiliarias...
> 
> A que le enviamos una tarjeta de inmobiliaria barreras, que si ve que el mercado de usa se le queda corto, pues que amplie horizontes!




Lo que aun no he entendido es lo de ayudar a los pepitos cipotecados, esto ya es la releche ... si pasa esto en hispanistán os juro que salgo a la calle con un AK 47, si al final tendremos que pagar directamente los sueños humedos de Animosas y Krecepelos ....


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

Con cuatro billetitos, de esos verdes que no van a valer nada en el futuro, lo pueden mover a su antojo.

Lo espero en los 1.100.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Lo que aun no he entendido es lo de ayudar a los pepitos cipotecados, esto ya es la releche ... si pasa esto en hispanistán os juro que salgo a la calle con un AK 47, si al final tendremos que pagar directamente los sueños humedos de Animosas y Krecepelos ....



Que va que va... si ahi está la gracia. Es como la paradoja de la ventana rota. Una cosa es lo que se ve, y otra cosa la que no se ve.

Los pepitos no son los rescatados, los pepitos pasaban por ahi y tienen un marron con un banco que a su vez tiene un marrón alguien muy poderoso..


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Hoy no ha habido maquillaje que valga.
A ver mañana que hacen las Bac, esa se puede llevar a todo el sector bancario Usa detrás.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

Hasta la mano de Dios se enfada si el barbas no tira el confeti 

Señores esto parece que va a ser el principio de una gran guanistad


----------



## bonoce (11 Ago 2010)

Yo estuve aquí. Yo sólo paso a saludar cuando hay guano del bueno. 

....menos mal... vaya mes que me han hecho pasar. Mañana el chulibex por debajo de los 10.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2010)

bonoce dijo:


> Yo estuve aquí. Yo sólo paso a saludar cuando hay guano del bueno.
> 
> ....menos mal... vaya mes que me han hecho pasar. Mañana el chulibex por debajo de los 10.




Me parece que va a tener usted faena :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

La sesión ha sido caer de inicio a fin. Ni siquiera se han dignado de maquillar el cierre. Parece que esto va muy en serio.

Ahora mismo en CFDs está marcando mínimo de la jornada.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2010)

Menudo gap de apertura se ha marcado el Nasdaq


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

Mucho ojo que esta bajada tiene pinta de ir muy en serio.
CISCO en el after se deja el 8% y esa es de las que mueven el Nasdaq.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

El hostión está siendo antológico.

El SP en CFDs sigue bajando hasta 1082.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El hostión está siendo antológico.
> 
> El SP en CFDs sigue bajando hasta 1082.



Los futuros del SP hace un momento en 1075


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los futuros del SP hace un momento en 1075



Algo ha pasado, le han metido en 1 minuto una vela roja de 7$.


----------



## Misterio (11 Ago 2010)

El mini perdió los 1080 y han saltado las ventas del tirón.


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Algo ha pasado, le han metido en 1 minuto una vela roja de 7$.



Mirate el After, aparte del reporte de Cisco que cae el 8% también tenemos caidas importantes como Altera -5% o Xilinix con -4%.
A medida que se suceden los reportes van pegando los estirones para abajo.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Mirate el After, aparte del reporte de Cisco que cae el 8% también tenemos caidas importantes como Altera -5% o Xilinix con -4%.
> A medida que se suceden los reportes van pegando los estirones para abajo.



Está siendo una carnicería demasiado intensa. En cualquier momento nos obsequian con un rebotón.

Lo importante es la trascendencia técnica del movimiento, y éste se ha dado.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

La verdad es que está la cosa movidita, voy a aguantar un rato viendo que se está tramando.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Hoy solo han operado a las 9, 16 y 17 horas, el resto piloto automático. Todo han sido ventas menos una sola compra solitaria, en subasta han vendido. Hoy destaca que el volumen sea algo más alto que ayer, aunque las operaciones han sido de volumen normal casi todas excepto la primera del día.
> 
> Parece que siguen en la playa, le dan a la play y el Ibex baja.



Para el aburrimiento, como la última vez voy a tratar de darle una explicación desde mi punto de vista al análisis de Mulder.

Ayer se quedaron algunas posiciones largas abiertas para la apertura, el giro inesperado de los futuros pilló a unos cuantos fuera de juego::. Alguno lo conocéis.

Operación de las 9

Comentario mío antes de la apertura.

"Vaya revolcón que le han dando a los futuros esta noche.
A ver si podemos salvar algo en la primera hora."

Entre compañeros se echan una mano y salvas los muebles honrosamente. Una apertura y bajada directa a los 10.500 hubiera supuesto una pérdida de mucha pasta. 

Operación de las 16 horas.

Se acercaban peligrosamente los 10.440. Se sabe que en ese punto saltaban ventas y podría haber una caída adicional de mas de 100 puntos. Naturalmente quien lo sabe suelta lastre y no espera a que lo haga el sistema.

Mi comentario a esa hora.

"Buff que cerca de los 10.440.
De los nervios.....

Os comento: Ahora mismo están funcionando los sistemas automáticos. Mientras no lean ventas en masa mantienen el nivel y eso tienen que hacerlo ellas.
Por eso esos latigazos arriba cerca del nivel de ventas.

Para movimientos de recorrido si metemos mano nosotros."


A las 17 horas.

A esa hora saltaban algunas señales de entrada a largo con unos buenos puntos de recorrido, alguno se atrevió y apostó y tuvo que salir por patas.

Lo que dije a esa hora:

"Creo que la amiga merece un premio, hemos visto los 103xx.

Empieza a dar niveles por arriba, pero con poca fiabilidad. 70 puntos para tanto riesgo no merecen la pena."

Hoy las "maquinitas" de "high frequency trading" trabajando a destajo.

Ahora os dejo un artículo que habla sobre el dichoso "software"


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Es de Rankia, de hace unos años.

Trading Algorítmico y BlackBoxes: Makinorros Varios

13 de Diciembre de 2007 Comentarios

Ayer asistí a la ponencia de Meff, sobre Trading Algorítmico de alta frecuencia y Black Boxes, con el siempre espectacular Manuel Andrade y los chavales de SuperTrack, y la verdad es que resultó muy interesante.

Comenzó Manuel Andrade por explicar cómo el tiempo de enrutamiento de las órdenes ha pasado en algunos caos a medirse de milisegundos a microsegundos, y cómo hay gente que se dedica a explotar esa diferencia infinitesimal de tiempo para sacarle dinero al mercado... interesante. Consecuencia de ello, es que para reducir el tiempo de ejecución la mayoría de las máquinas que gestionan las black boxes están ubicadas muy próximas a los lugares físicos de ejecución, y según Andrade, casi todas en Frankfurt.

Después, los de SuperTrack hiciero una exposición de su laboratorio de trading. Los chavales eran capaces de decomponer el mercado a partir de la información de las 5 posiciones suministradas en contado, y los cruces efectuados, para inferir la totalidad de órdenes canceladas ejecutadas, etc, y así crear una base de datos de mercado simulado, prácticamente igual a la real. Sobre esa base de datos, se podían testear los diferentes sistemas, dejando atrás el típico backtesting de sistemas sobre una curva de precios cruzados, esta vez más real sobre las posiciones y órdenes reales en el libro de profundidad de mercado... Ahora bien, si son capaces de calcular esa información sobre el mercado de contado, que no sacarán sobre el de futuros, donde nos encontramos ante un juego de suma cero, y las posiciones deben de cuadrar al dedillo... La sensación que todos hemos tenido alguna vez, de que el mercado conoce exactamente nuestra posición, incluso el color de la ropa interior que llevo en la sesión de trading en cuestión, puede ser más que cierta.

Luego nos hablaron de un Slicer, que se encargaba de disfrazar las órdenes, de forma que no fueran fácilmente reconocibles por el mercado. La idea era trocear órdenes gordas de mercado, ponderándolas con un factor aleatorio, y ejecutándolas en cada momento en función del VWAPP, de la unidad de tiempo que se estuviese trabajando. Por supuesto, esto lo hacía lo que llamaban un “autómata”, que es el clásico makinorro que todos hemos visto en el libro de órdenes del mercado.

Finalmente Andrade nos habló de las bondades del trading de alta frecuencia, sobre la curva de resultados de los diferentes sistemas. Según lo explicado, un mismo sistema reducía significativamente sus fases de drowdown, incrementando la frecuencia del trading a la vez que se disminuía el tamaño de las posiciones tomadas en cada ejecución.

Por último también se habló del trading sobre pares, los famosos spredaderos, muy íntimamente relacionados con el trading de alta frecuencia comentado anteriormente. Parece ser que la eliminación del riesgo sistemático de mercado de estas posiciones, así como la fuerte disminución experimentada en los costes de transacción a lo largo de los últimos años, está propiciando que este tipo de trading se esté generalizando a gran velocidad.

Esperando que este artículo os haya servido de ayuda, me despido de vosotros.


----------



## luisfernando (12 Ago 2010)

Se aproxima la guerra contra Iran


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Y como ya es hora de dormir:

SP adelantado 1081 (El contado, si, no me he equivocado)
Futuros del IBEX:10289
Dólar 1.2835 Ha abierto plano.

Se han tranquilizado después de unos primeros minutos, de caída fuerte.

Se mantienen los niveles del análisis que hice hace unas horas, si no hay mucha variación puede servir para las primeras horas de sesión.

Buenas Noches.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2010)

Confianza de manos fuertes y débiles al cierre del SP:

Smart money---> sin cambios

Dumb money----> sin cambios

Que las manos fuertes no se muevan ante una caída del 3% me puede parecer hasta normal, que no se muevan las manos débiles me suena a que se han quedado petrificadas esperando un rebote que siempre llegaba pero que ahora no ha llegado.


----------



## Interesado (12 Ago 2010)

Yo veo caída próxima (¿mañana?) hasta la zona de 10000 y poco, sobretodo porque se acercan los vencimientos y nos hemos de ir colocando en la zona 2650-2700 de Stoxx

Después tendremos rebote de gato muerto, que podría ser importante (¿10400?), pero que aún siendo un montón de puntos no vale la pena ni intentar ir a buscarlo. 

A estas alturas el giro puede ser tan brusco que mande a más de uno a la cola de Cáritas. Nunca se debe ir contratendencia (ejem... ), pero sobretodo hay que evitarlo en las caídas, que son mucho más volátiles y por lo tanto extreman la dificultad de arañar puntos a la contra.

Esto podría ir muy rápido, el viernes hay datos potentes, que fácilmente nos podrían dar la puntilla.

Fran, si quieres empapelar a alguno, ya sabes... sobre los 10k... aunque dudo que ninguno de este foro se vaya a poner largo en estos días. Ahora estamos con tu compañero de al lado, el de los cortos, a ver si nos lo presentas que aquí estaría en su salsa. :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Que le paso al s&p despues del cierre? :8:

Esto me recuerda al guano de mayo, pero creo que la caida va a ser más rápida :rolleye:

Porra 12/08/10: Hoy vemos los 9k :baba: ni rebote ni historias


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2010)

Hoy es el día... :baba:



Por cierto... Imprimir certifieds desde el ifone se me está complicando... 8:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Ojo con la risa floja, que parece que no van demasiado equivocados esos números:

----------------------------------------------

> req gig forecast

: The Ghost In The Gap module, request as of 08:05am
: 12/08/2010.*EXPECTED_OPEN = 10324,1*
: Yesterday's close gap => -0.49%

> req sandwich forecast 

: sandwich module, request as of 08:04am
: 12/08/2010.HIGH = *10,306,5*
: 12/08/2010.LOW = OOB [more info needed]

---------------------------------------------------

Incluso el tope del canal me da por debajo de la proyección de apertura... vamos, que como los números sean ciertos, hoy seguimos la senda del Wanus Lupus.




Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Trasteando con los gráficos antes del cierre. Me salen unos niveles de suelo y techo que da la risa floja nada más verlos.
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy es el día... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto... Imprimir certifieds desde el ifone se me está complicando... 8:




Tendrá que comprarse el aifone de King Kong=iPad 8: Los futuros vienen en rojillo, Dios que nervios! :baba: :baba:

Pollastre .... el module name de su niña: The Ghost In The Gap module, no tendrá nada que ver con Ghost in the Shell .... :rolleye: ... es usted un freak


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Ese era muy fácil, Debianita :: 

Módulo bautizado en homenaje a tamaña obra maestra del anime.... 

GiG es una versión completamente nueva de mi antiguo Indicador Susurrante (el de la proyección de gaps de apertura)... nunca me terminó de gustar del todo su comportamiento, así que un día lo tiré a la basura y empecé de nuevo, y el resultado es The Ghost in the Gap.




debianita dijo:


> Tendrá que comprarse el aifone de King Kong=iPad 8: Los futuros vienen en rojillo, Dios que nervios! :baba: :baba:
> 
> Pollastre .... el module name de su niña: The Ghost In The Gap module, no tendrá nada que ver con Ghost in the Shell .... :rolleye: ... es usted un freak


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese era muy fácil, Debianita ::
> 
> Módulo bautizado en homenaje a tamaña obra maestra del anime....
> 
> GiG es una versión completamente nueva de mi antiguo Indicador Susurrante (el de la proyección de gaps de apertura)... nunca me terminó de gustar del todo su comportamiento, así que un día lo tiré a la basura y empecé de nuevo, y el resultado es The Ghost in the Gap.




Pues en lugar de tirarlo a la basura al IS se lo podria haber vendia a Zuloman .... ains que poca visión de negocio tiene ustec ::


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Calle, calle... si le vendo el IS a Zulomaniac, termino de arruinar del todo al pobre ::

El IS era una bomba con patas, su fiabilidad dejaba bastante que desear... el mejor lugar para él es el que tiene ahora: un sector en blanco de alguno de mis discos duros 

Nada que ver con GiG, que hace un trabajo bastante digno, indicandote ya desde la robasta del día anterior la posible apertura para el día siguiente. El IS lo que podía indicarte era el camino a Cáritas si no tenía un buen día...





debianita dijo:


> Pues en lugar de tirarlo a la basura al IS se lo podria haber vendia a Zuloman .... ains que poca visión de negocio tiene ustec ::


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo veo caída próxima (¿mañana?) hasta la zona de 10000 y poco, sobretodo porque se acercan los vencimientos y nos hemos de ir colocando en la zona 2650-2700 de Stoxx
> 
> Después tendremos rebote de gato muerto, que podría ser importante (¿10400?), pero que aún siendo un montón de puntos no vale la pena ni intentar ir a buscarlo.
> 
> ...



Buenos días.
Realmente el nivel al que se mueve el IBEX es relativamente poco importante para los que trabajamos el intradía. Por la propia naturaleza de nuestra operativa, las operaciones duran, como máximo, hasta primera hora del día siguiente.

Lo único claro para el día de hoy es que se cerrarán los cortos dejados ayer, y si hay un rebote entraremos a por él. La volatilidad es nuestro mejor aliado.

El problema es que haya continuidad en las entradas en largo, algo posible, porque el sentimiento de miedo es alto en este momento, y con una bajada a la base del canal pueden entrar muchos cortos y encontrarse con una gran sorpresa.

Confesar que esto del Intra es un poco frustrante, cada día empiezas de cero. Mucho más bonito cuando empecé con tendenciales de cinco a diez sesiones. Ves el fruto de tu trabajo y tienes tiempo de analizar. Esto es de locos.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con la risa floja, que parece que no van demasiado equivocados esos números:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Buen trabajo.
Solo una cuestión: Me da la impresión de que tu sistema es un poco rígido ¿Actualiza el canal conforme avanza la sesión? No es mala idea que incorpore datos, aunque no sea a tiempo real, pero si con un retraso no muy grande.
O bien, como hacía, cuando no tenía medios. Hacía un canal central y luego una proyección optimista y otra pesimista (Casi a ojo de buen cubero, pero todos sabemos cuanto podría estirar por arriba (p.e segundas resistencias) y por abajo (segundos soportes). El solapamiento que aparece son zonas muy interesantes para trabajar el intra.

Buena suerte.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> > req sandwich forecast
> 
> : sandwich module, request as of 08:04am
> : 12/08/2010.HIGH = *10,306,5*
> : 12/08/2010.LOW = *OOB* [more info needed]



OOB = ¿Out Of Band? 

Es cierto que es ud. un friki sin remedio.

edito: aun recuerdo mi programa analizador del libro de órdenes, daba la dirección estadísticamente más probable para los siguientes 15, 30, 45, 60 y 120 minutos analizando varias decenas de millones de registros de libro de órdenes cuya configuración fuera igual a la actual en....¡solo 4 segundos!

Aunque requería actualización de registros diaria pero se podía automatizar.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Out of Bounds 

Cuando encuentra algún resultado que no "le gusta", la niña prefiere pudorosamente no mostrarlo y recalcular cuando la sesión comience y tenga más datos.

Debe haber encontrado alguna burrada, y se niega a mostrarla en público ::



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

El sistema incorpora datos tick-by-tick a tiempo real y cambia sus proyecciones, sí... pero lo hace con otros módulos, con éste (el sandwich) todavía no. 

Si has ido siguiendo la historia, recordarás que prácticamente lo terminé la semana pasada, así que no me ha dado tiempo a hacerlo dinámico. Ahora mismo sólo funciona "rígido", como tú bien dices, con los valores cerrados de sesiones anteriores. 

tengo en "cola" hacerlo igual que los demás módulos (dinámico), porque es lo correcto y es donde vienen las predicciones "clavadas", pero es que me faltan las horas, ya no sé de dónde sacarlas. 




Fran200 dijo:


> Buen trabajo.
> Solo una cuestión: Me da la impresión de que tu sistema es un poco rígido ¿Actualiza el canal conforme avanza la sesión? No es mala idea que incorpore datos, aunque no sea a tiempo real, pero si con un retraso no muy grande.
> O bien, como hacía, cuando no tenía medios. Hacía un canal central y luego una proyección optimista y otra pesimista (Casi a ojo de buen cubero, pero todos sabemos cuanto podría estirar por arriba (p.e segundas resistencias) y por abajo (segundos soportes). El solapamiento que aparece son zonas muy interesantes para trabajar el intra.
> 
> Buena suerte.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Out of Bounds
> 
> Cuando encuentra algún resultado que no "le gusta", la niña prefiere pudorosamente no mostrarlo y recalcular cuando la sesión comience y tenga más datos.
> 
> Debe haber encontrado alguna burrada, y se niega a mostrarla en público ::



Retiro lo de rígido, veo que se "autoalimenta":Aplauso:

Veamos como vienen estos:
SP adelantado aguantando estoicamente los 1085
Futuro Ibex 10335
El dólar ha frenado su alocada evolución.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Hay un pequeño error en el HIGH que he dado antes, debido exclusivamente a mi mala cabeza (la he cagado metiendo unos datos). En realidad es HIGH = 10334 y no 10306 que creo que salía antes.

Pero vamos, algo me dice que estas jornadas no van a ser de mucho respetar canales, precisamente...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Esta empezando a soltar niveles por encima del techo. A punto de entrar.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay un pequeño error en el HIGH que he dado antes, debido exclusivamente a mi mala cabeza (la he cagado metiendo unos datos). En realidad es HIGH = 10334 y no 10306 que creo que salía antes.
> 
> Pero vamos, algo me dice que estas jornadas no van a ser de mucho respetar canales, precisamente...



Cuando un sistema automático depende de datos introducidos a mano vamos mal ¿eh?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esta empezando a soltar niveles por encima del techo. A punto de entrar.



¿Largo? Arriesgado incluso para buscar un diente de 30 pips netos... yo no voy. 
Estilo mesa de póker total


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando un sistema automático depende de datos introducidos a mano vamos mal ¿eh?



Ya, pero es que hasta que no abriera la sesión a las 9:00... habrá que echarle una mano, no ?


edito: eh, te puedes meter también con Fran200, él también mete niveles a mano en su trasto cienmileurista xD


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Bueno chicos esto ya va a pedales. Lo menos que se gasta por aquí son 70, caballero. Por si sirve de algo nivel objetivo 10410 con proyección a 10440

Hasta Luego


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

¿Habemus rebote? o es el del gato? 

Buenos día y tal !!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno chicos esto ya va a pedales. Lo menos que se gasta por aquí son 70, caballero. Por si sirve de algo nivel objetivo 10410 con proyección a 10440
> 
> Hasta Luego



¿70?, ¿puntos?, ¿miles de euros al año?, ¿centímetros?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿70?, ¿puntos?, ¿miles de euros al año?, ¿centímetros?



pips, se refiere. Las mías son de 30 (normales) hasta 50 (señal clara del sistema) por operación.

Para operar por encima de eso en intradía hay que tener más centímetros, como dice bendita liquidez ::


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Que no, hombre, que no ...., que son 70 contratos gordos del ibex cortos :XX:


Enlace de Cárpatos: HCH en el djia

http://www.euribor.com.es/foro/bolsa/8735-dow-jones-formado-un-h-c-h-bajista-de-libro.html

Presiento los 3k :baba:


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

No sé si lo habéis comentado, en la página de Cárpatos han colgado un enlace a la web de OpcionesyFuturos sobre sobre el diamante que formó el Stoxx :Aplauso:

Debe estar rompiendo estadísticas de visitas en la web y por eso hace unos días que no se pasa . Pues nada, si lo lee, enhorabuena.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis comentado, en la página de Cárpatos han colgado un enlace a la web de OpcionesyFuturos sobre sobre el diamante que formó el Stoxx :Aplauso:
> 
> Debe estar rompiendo estadísticas de visitas en la web y por eso hace unos días que no se pasa . Pues nada, si lo lee, enhorabuena.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




Ya hace dias que Cárpatos linka su web 8: , tiene posts interesantes el hamijo

El leuro se despeña .... hoy hay boletin del Trichi, a ver que se cuenta


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis comentado, en la página de Cárpatos han colgado un enlace a la web de OpcionesyFuturos sobre sobre el diamante que formó el Stoxx :Aplauso:
> 
> Debe estar rompiendo estadísticas de visitas en la web y por eso hace unos días que no se pasa . Pues nada, si lo lee, enhorabuena.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Eso podría indicar que Cárpatos lee este hilo, a ver si saluda.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso podría indicar que Cárpatos lee este hilo, a ver si saluda.



Bastaría con que hiciera alguna mención a los _místicos 3000 tonuelísticos_ en su blog, con eso nos daríamos por más que satisfechos


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso podría indicar que Cárpatos *lee* este hilo, a ver si saluda.



O hasta escribe.


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> O hasta escribe.



Creo que su nick es especulador financiero :XX:

Pecata, está ustec viva? Continua con sus cortos en el eur/usd? Se debe estan forrando ustec, acuerdese de sus compis cortistas pobres 

EDIT: A las 16h hay vencimientos fuertes de opciones de strike 1,28 (by Cárpatos)


----------



## Interesado (12 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso podría indicar que Cárpatos lee este hilo, a ver si saluda.



Nos tiene fichados fijo.

Somos los que le tiramos el server cada vez que hay un dato importante a base de F5...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> O hasta escribe.



Pues no se si escribirá o incluso si lo leerá, pero creo que en este hilo nos estamos juntando lo mejorcito del trading de este pais (y de fuera también) 

Quitando a Tonuel, claro.

PD: La referencia burlona a Tonuel es para que se deje ver por aquí 

edito: ahora recuerdo que a mi me han tomado varias veces por Cárpatos en este hilo


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ago 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.
Ya tengo la posi gorda en beneficios.
Para celebrarlo me he ido a compar un cachivache informático que necesitaba.

Por cierto:
Ahora es cuando necesitamos analistas que recomienden ponerse cortos del VIX

CNBC live:
Eurozone industtrial output -0,1% Intermensual.No sé si se ha posteado.
El analisto ya habla de posible "trampa de liquidez".Habrá que estudiarlo.
S2 y plusvis.Me pongo a cacharrear un rato.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> la luna de saturno... blablabla...




Mis sistemas de trading son los más avanzados que existen hoy día, y lógicamente no los voy a compartir con usted... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mis sistemas de trading son los más avanzados que existen hoy día, y lógicamente no los voy a compartir con usted... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:




Muñeco de trapo = Botas (de ahí que esté en el hospital)


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ago 2010)

CNBC live:
PIB Grecia peor de lo esperado.Ya pondré cifras

Edit:-1,5% intertrimestral.
Ya sabíamos como acabarían...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2010)

Hola chic@s . Os paso un análisis rápido del recuento en el Ibex...
El 10040, es el retroceso fibo38,2% de toda la onda2 de 3.







Saludos...

PD: El stocástico semanal está en niveles de primera semana de enero y segunda de abril... :rolleye:
PD2: Muy importante el nivel 1080 del S&P, atentos...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ago 2010)

LCASC
Por figura chartista,la convergente que acabamos de romper debería proyectarse hasta la base de la figura.Zona 8500 again.Ya sabeis que ya no me la juego a figuras.
Todo dependerá de la liquidez que les quede a los leoncios.
Como vuelva a haber noticias del tipo:"Representantes de la banca se reunen en Bruselas"me tiro de la burra en marcha.
Gracias bro.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> LCASC
> Por figura chartista,la convergente que acabamos de romper debería proyectarse hasta la base de la figura.Zona 8500 again.Ya sabeis que ya no me la juego a figuras.
> Todo dependerá de la liquidez que les quede a los leoncios.
> Como vuelva a haber noticias del tipo:"Representantes de la banca se reunen en Bruselas"me tiro de la burra en marcha.
> Gracias bro.



Los adoradores del Wano no descansáis ni en Agosto, jodios...

Ains, no tenéis remedio jaja

La señora (suena a mayor pero...) Pecata, se ha puesto las botas en esta caída... seguro que ha sacado para el crucerito... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ago 2010)

Wata
Es el guano lo que no tiene remedio xD
Ni en verano


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Preparados con F5 en Carpatos web


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Paro semanal 484.000 mucho peor de lo esperado 

:XX:

EDIT: Ampliación noticia Cárpatos

Peticiones de subsidio de paro suben de 482.000 a 484.000 cuando se esperaban 465.000. 

La media de 4 semanas sube de 459.250 a 473.500. 

El total de perceptores baja de 4,537 millones a 4,452 millones, mejor de lo esperado que era 4,53. 

La media de 4 semanas es la peor desde la semana del 20 de febrero. 

Más claro agua el mercado laboral no solo no mejora sino que está en claro deterioro, malas noticias para la economía. Malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos


Como está subiendo el horo :baba: :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pecata, está ustec viva? Continua con sus cortos en el eur/usd? Se debe estan forrando ustec, acuerdese de sus compis cortistas pobres



Perdone ustec, estaba trabajando levantando el país, mientras mi cuenta de interdin crecía.  He cerrado en 1,28.



Mulder dijo:


> Pues no se si escribirá o incluso si lo leerá, pero creo que en este hilo nos estamos juntando lo mejorcito del trading de este pais (y de fuera también)



Me pregunto que hago yo aquí, si la mayoría de las veces no entiendo lo que decís. :: Creo que es por mi carácter de gacela, me utilizáis por lo del sentimiento contrario y tal... :S



Wataru_ dijo:


> La señora (suena a mayor pero...) Pecata, se ha puesto las botas en esta caída... seguro que ha sacado para el crucerito... jaja



Wata, tanto como para un crucero no, pero por lo menos tengo la cuenta... menos roja que antes.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Paro semanal 484.000 mucho peor de lo esperado
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



¿Y no va a caer más esto? :baba::baba:

EDITO: ah, vale. Eso está mejor.


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y no va a caer más esto? :baba::baba:



Si, pero hay que tener paciencia 8: los usanos se van a ir a los infiernos, y los trileros que aguantan el guarribex pronto se quedaran asi :8:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Esto marcha....


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si, pero hay que tener paciencia 8: los usanos se van a ir a los infiernos, y los trileros que aguantan el guarribex pronto se quedaran asi :8:



Yo me he puesto corta justo con el dato, así que ya he colocado SP y ahora a comer y dormir tranquila.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (12 Ago 2010)

> *El mercado es bajista de nuevo, nos vamos a mínimos.*
> 
> BOLSA Y FUTUROS - HELLBOY - METASTOCK DATOS TIEMPO REAL -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L. 12/08/2010 14:49:06
> 
> ...



------------------------------------


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ago 2010)

EL ESTADO SALDRÍA EN SU RESCATE | *LA PRIMA DE RIESGO DE CATALUÑA, COMO LA DE PERÚ*

Los problemas de las Comunidades podrían provocar otra crisis de deuda

¿Necesitará Cataluña ayuda del Gobierno para afrontar su deuda? - 12/08/10 - 2374067 - elEconomista.es

Somos la champion ligui


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Me veo a las CC.AA. anúnciándose en televisión estilo Nueva Rumasa 

Además tienen la ventaja de tener teles propias


----------



## @@strom (12 Ago 2010)

MUCHO OJO:
$Sox 319.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2010)

Para que puedan advertir la manipulación salvaje que impera en la bolsa, observen *la diferencia entre la caida en el Dow y el SP500.*

Como la "trinchera a defender" son los *1080 del SP*, dejan a su suerte a todo el mundo para concentrarse en la manipulación de los "big" con el objeto de que el SP no se mueva por fuera de sus parámetros chartistas.

Feo, feo... ya saben cómo se juega esto. 


*EDITO:* Elimino algunos valores que había referenciado porque a esta altura se han igualado bastante los porcentajes.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Para que puedan advertir la manipulación salvaje que impera en la bolsa, observen *la diferencia entre la caida en el Dow y el SP500.*
> 
> Como la "trinchera a defender" son los *1080 del SP*, dejan a su suerte a todo el mundo para concentrarse en la manipulación de los "big" con el objeto de que el SP no se mueva por fuera de sus parámetros chartistas.
> 
> ...



No se les puede negar lo bien que lo hacen, todavía empujarán al Ibex al verde :8:


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes. Vamos a ver si podemos hacer algo.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vamos a ver si podemos hacer algo.



Venga, Fran, un empujoncito, que estoy larga...


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, Fran, un empujoncito, que estoy larga...



Que me dices ........


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, Fran, un empujoncito, que estoy larga...



JAJAJAJAJA

Que buena!


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, Fran, un empujoncito, que estoy larga...



"Larga" es la guanizada que te va a caer como no salgas de la posición cagando leches, pecatísima :XX:

pintan bastos!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Larga" es la guanizada que te va a caer como no salgas de la posición cagando leches, pecatísima :XX:
> 
> pintan bastos!



Ya me he salido, y con beneficio.
Hombres de poca fe...


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Pecata ... Que quiere perder todas las plusvis? Venga un pasito mas y lloverán certificados como panes

Edit esta usted enviciada ... Para aranyar unos pips se mete en unos percales...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pecata ... Que quiere perder todas las plusvis? Venga un pasito mas y lloverán certificados como panes



Ssshhh, que sube el euro.
Quiero más guano.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> hoygan que broker utilizais?



I4P (=Interdin for poors )


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Vaya trileros subidon en el esepe sin volumen...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Vaya trileros subidon en el esepe sin volumen...



Hoy tocaba rebotillo leve, pero mañana tendremos claro si es del gato muerto o no.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2010)

Porqué se le llama rebote "del gato muerto"?


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Pecata manda, tiene largos, dicho y hecho.
jjjjjjjj


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tocaba rebotillo leve, pero mañana tendremos claro si es del gato muerto o no.



10.390 nivel importante para mañana, como dije anoche.ienso:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Porqué se le llama rebote "del gato muerto"?



Tú tiras un gato desde la última planta del Empire State Building.

El gato cae tal que atraído gracilmente por la gravedad, y se pega tremebundo hostión contra el suelo, muriendo instantáneamente.

Sin embargo, la hostia es tan grande que por acción-reacción el gato "rebota" en el suelo, sale algunos metros disparado hacia arriba.

En ese momento algún observador despistado podría pensar que el gato sigue vivo ("mira, ha saltado hacia arriba!"), pero en realidad es sólo el "rebote del gato muerto", el gato ya está muerto aunque esté rebotando, sólo lo hace por efecto del hostión mortal que se acaba de pegar.

un saludo,


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2010)

Fran.... tu que puedes, porque no me subes MESAQ hasta 0.035......
te lo agradecería con una cerveza de las que tu quieras.........

pollastre, muy interesante tu explicación, nunca se me habría ocurrido, muchas gracias


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fran.... tu que puedes, porque no me subes MESAQ hasta 0.035......
> te lo agradecería con una cerveza de las que tu quieras.........
> 
> pollastre, muy interesante tu explicación, nunca se me habría ocurrido, muchas gracias



No te preocupes, con el volumen que hay le metes 10 leuros poco a poco y lo subes.::
Buena la explicación Pollastre, pero si el gato es de goma? como las bolas esas que teníamos de pequeños, que estaban poseídas por el demonio.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pecata manda, tiene largos, dicho y hecho.
> jjjjjjjj



Ejem... ya los he cerrado, puedes volver a tirar esto...


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2010)

El VIX ha llegado a la resistencia y se ha dado la vuelta... Está muy interesante, como anunciaba en este post*, finalmente el VIX ha ido a buscar la MM50 tras empotrarse una y otra vez contra el soporte sin la fuerza suficiente como para romper:

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/167116-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-121.html#post3076934

Ejemplo:







Tras este último toque arriba, es muy probable que el siguiente sea el definitivo. Esa sería una buena señal para abrir cortos con vistas a mantener una temporadita. No obstante, sigo sorprendido por el excesivo sentimiento bajista que se respira entre los peques, que enseguida se han puesto a la defensiva tras las recientes caídas que venimos experimentado.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buena la explicación Pollastre, pero si el gato es de goma? como las bolas esas que teníamos de pequeños, que estaban poseídas por el demonio.



Supongo entonces que en vez de uno sólo, se pegaría tres o cuatro rebotes del gato muerto antes de quedarse definitivamente quieto? ienso:

interesante cuestión, pardíez


edit: lo he meditado, y entiendo que el número de rebotes del gato de goma sería proporcional a su masa y superficie de contacto durante el impacto con el suelo. Espera que le paso una red de Boltzman a la entrada y te modelo el comportamiento del puto gato...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Están sujetando el SP , solo podemos observar, mirar las señales y no ir contra su tendencia.

Lo mismo no rompen hasta el cierre del Viejo Continente.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Están sujetando el SP , solo podemos observar, mirar las señales y no ir contra su tendencia.
> 
> Lo mismo no rompen hasta el cierre del Viejo Continente.



Pues ahora, además, contarán con la ayuda de nuestra insuperable robasta


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

En mi gráfico señales de movimiento, pero a falta de 10 minutos no vamos a arriesgar las ganancias de un día.


----------



## @@strom (12 Ago 2010)

El $sox no puede con los 325. 
Si no los pasa esto acabará cayendo con ganas hoy también.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2010)

Se lo llevan para arriba. En los 1090 hay un buen test y el siguiente en los 1094


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Supongo entonces que en vez de uno sólo, se pegaría tres o cuatro rebotes del gato muerto antes de quedarse definitivamente quieto? ienso:
> 
> interesante cuestión, pardíez
> 
> ...



Creo que no sería una tarde desperdiciada tomar con usted alguna Optima Bruno


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Te comento que en el SP adelantado está clavado en 1086, aunque la figura es de atacar esos 1090 en esta tarde.
Pero como he dicho antes, al cierre tomarán la decisión.

Lo normal, repliegue de velas en los últimos minutos del SP, y si pillan cortos dentro, ya sabéis lo que va a pasar.

Edito: Tira arriba ahora mismo, esta es la señal de subida de hace unos minutos, interesante último tramo de jornada.

Que lástima que no pueda poner aquí el gráfico en directo, tirón arriba anunciado, doble techo y velón rojo para esos últimos minutos....


----------



## Abner (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Supongo entonces que en vez de uno sólo, se pegaría tres o cuatro rebotes del gato muerto antes de quedarse definitivamente quieto? ienso:
> 
> interesante cuestión, pardíez
> 
> ...



Y qué hay de la elasticidad de su cuerpo? Las costillas tienen capacidad de rebote, hasta cierto punto, si no, se convierten en freno progresivo de la velocidad del gato, como los chasis de los coches. ::


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Y qué hay de la elasticidad de su cuerpo? Las costillas tienen capacidad de rebote, hasta cierto punto, si no, se convierten en freno progresivo de la velocidad del gato, como los chasis de los coches. ::



Abner, te has pasado por el forro las condiciones de contorno del problema... según Fran200, el gato era de goma, de esos que no tienen costillas ::


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Abner, te has pasado por el forro las condiciones de contorno del problema... según Fran200, el gato era de goma, de esos que no tienen costillas ::



Toda la razón, en el problema planteado el gato es de goma maciza, las costillas las dejamos para el plato, acompañadas de un buen tinto.::


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Y qué hay de la elasticidad de su cuerpo? Las costillas tienen capacidad de rebote, hasta cierto punto, si no, se convierten en freno progresivo de la velocidad del gato, como los chasis de los coches. ::



Hoyga! que no es cuestión de buscarle tres pies....al gato! 

Solo es una frase popular.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2010)

Bueno señores hasta el cierre. Mañana último día antes del merecido (menos que otras veces) descanso.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha vuelto a ser bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy parece que han operado algo más que de costumbre, aunque por la mañana solo a las 9 y a las 10, por la tarde si han estado más activos. Básicamente han vendido por la mañana y han comprado y vendido por la tarde, las compras han sido de un volumen bastante bajo. En subasta han vendido de nuevo.

Parece que no tienen mucha fé en que sigamos subiendo, a pesar de las compras el saldo ha estado todo el día en negativo, diríase que han vendido caro.


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Up !

Con las vacaciones se olvidan ustedes del guano. A ver como acaban los usanos ... De momento están aguantando el chaparrón, pero ya firmo que cierren en estos niveles. Esta noche sonyare con un black friday.

Manyana es viernes 13 :XX: mi mente científica me impide creer en este tipo de cuentos, pero si manyana visitamos los 9k me convertiré


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2010)

*Viernes 13, alineamiento planetario y luna nueva*... si no hay guano con eso, compren hasta las tapitas de la coca cola porque a esto no lo para nadie !!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

¿más guano mañana?
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Viernes 13, alineamiento planetario y luna nueva*... si no hay guano con eso, compren hasta las tapitas de la coca cola porque a esto no lo para nadie !!



Perdone señor mio, pero la luna nueva fue este pasado martes:

Lunar Calendar 2010


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2010)

mulder quitandonos la ilusión.....


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Perdone señor mio, pero la luna nueva fue este pasado martes:
> 
> Lunar Calendar 2010



Estará hablando de la gran T, o no sé qué lío de planetas he leído por ahí. A lo mejor es una alineación tipo SNB


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> ahora q ha cerrado (en negativo  ) alguien me puede decir que broker online usa?



Un dos, un dos, ¿se me oye?
INTERDIN.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2010)

La mano de dios ha salido de paseo.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> no voy a meter la pasta en un broker q ni siquiera aparece en google xD
> 
> edito.
> mierda, si que sale
> alguno usa otro diferente¿



Dios santo. 
¿Estás seguro de que quieres meter pasta en esto? :8::8::8::8:
Aquí la mayoría tenemos interdin o Renta4.


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> no voy a meter la pasta en un broker q ni siquiera aparece en google xD
> 
> edito.
> mierda, si que sale
> alguno usa otro diferente¿



Yo uso el multicanal del santander, aunque mas adelante quiero cambiarme a renta4(incluso me lo recomendaron en el santander))))


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Para iniciarse en el Ibex tampoco está mal Ahorro.com, sobretodo si pillas una promoción de bienvenida con 600 leuros en comisiones :baba:


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Yo uso el multicanal del santander, aunque mas adelante quiero cambiarme a renta4(incluso me lo recomendaron en el santander))))



El Botas tiene hilos en renta4 como ez usuario de estos puede decir que tienen una plataforma inestable y son caros de cojones. En su favor diré que son correctos con el trato y la gestión.

El broker de bankinter esta bien, e i4p tiene unas comisiones competitivas. Para acciones a largo plazo Ing. Aunque ahora solo un pardillo entraría largo 

La mano de dios esta a medio gas  esto pinta bien. Os dejo que tengo que ir a rezar y a sacrificar 100 vírgenes, San Guano me obliga. Es mi cultura y hay que respetarla :XX:


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2010)

Lo encontré 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/171228-se-activo-la-gran-t-cuadrada-cardinal.html#post3094499


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2010)

Esto...aprovechando que se me han acabado las vacaciones y este mes estoy a jornada intensiva, queria aprovechar para profundizar en este mundillo de la bolsa pues, como dije en cierta ocasion, soy novatillo en esto.
Asi pues queria saber que me recomiendan ustedes para empezar a entender este mundillo(libros, manuales, programas, etc) y asi entender de paso de que cojones hablan en ocasiones…
::
Gracias por los consejos que me podais aportar.


----------



## Keyron (12 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo encontré
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/171228-se-activo-la-gran-t-cuadrada-cardinal.html#post3094499



Y encima las Perseídas o Lagrimas de San Lorenzo. Hasta el cielo llora con lo que se avecina ::


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Esto...aprovechando que se me han acabado las vacaciones y este mes estoy a jornada intensiva, queria aprovechar para profundizar en este mundillo de la bolsa pues, como dije en cierta ocasion, soy novatillo en esto.
> Asi pues queria saber que me recomiendan ustedes para empezar a entender este mundillo(libros, manuales, programas, etc) y asi entender de paso de que cojones hablan en ocasiones…
> ::
> Gracias por los consejos que me podais aportar.



Libros:
Análisis técnico: el libro de John J murphy es una joya: análisis técnico de los mercados financieros
Analisi fundamental: Súper stocks, recomendación del forero CP, no lo he leído del todo, es tarea para las vacaciones pero la parte que he leído es genial.
Programas: prorealtime y visualchart son de pago pero tienen versión gratis sin realtime. Si eres linuxero el qtstalker, pero sudaras para tenerlo chupiguay
Recomendación, gastate el dinero en mujeres y alcohol


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La mano de dios esta a medio gas  esto pinta bien. Os dejo que tengo que ir a rezar y a sacrificar *100 vírgenes*, San Guano me obliga. Es mi cultura y hay que respetarla :XX:



Lo vas a tener difícil debi...
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## carloszorro (12 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo vas a tener difícil debi...
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Mejor que deje alguna viva, están en peligro de extinción


----------



## Petrolimpico (13 Ago 2010)

Los recortes en la banca de inversión disparan la alarma, Empresas, expansion.com

El optimismo que despertaron los resultados del primer semestre de la banca británica apenas ha durado una semana, justo lo que ha tardado Barclays en reconocer que las malas perspectivas para la segunda mitad del año le obligan a recortar 400 puestos en el área de banca de inversión, su división más rentable. Un día más tarde, Credit Suisse anunció que despedirá a 70 personas en Reino Unido.

Aunque estas cifras todavía están lejos de los cerca de 100.000 puestos de trabajo que se llevó la crisis en el sector financiero internacional en 2008, han sembrado la alarma entre los analistas, que temen que los recortes en Barclays y Credit Suisse no sean más que la punta del icerberg de una nueva oleada de despidos en el segmento de inversión. La City ya contaba este año con cerca de 18.250 despidos entre la banca nacionalizada del país. Sin embargo, los buenos resultados del sector, tras la caída generalizada en toda Europa de los gastos y provisiones por impagos, había llamado al optimismo, a pesar de que las cuentas dejaban patente que los ingresos prácticamente se habían mantenido planos, y que la recuperación era un espejismo producido por la caída del riesgo de las carteras crediticias. Los directivos ya habían alertado, durante la presentación de resultados, que la banca de inversión se había visto impactada negativamente por la mala evolución de los mercados en el segundo trimestre y que las perspectivas para los próximos meses no eran nada alentadoras. De momento, Barclays y Credit Suisse han sido las primeras entidades europeas en anunciar recortes en sus divisiones de inversión, aunque los analistas creen que no serán las últimas. En 2010, Reino Unido verá cómo se destruye cerca del 4,5% del empleo en el sector bancario nacional, sin contar las entidades internacionales presentes en el país y que, en algunos casos, como el de Santander con 22.843 trabajadores, serán los únicos que aumenten sus plantillas a medida que refuerzan su presencia en el mercado británico. La diferencia de esta nueva oleada en el segmento de inversión respecto a la que ya se dio a finales de 2008 y principios de 2009 es que los recortes no se producen en la primera línea de negocio, sino en los departamentos de apoyo, como el área de tecnología y administración. Nueva etapa De ahí que los despidos se concentren principalmente en Londres, desde donde operan las divisiones de inversión de los grandes bancos. Los problemas de la City podrían reflejarse al otro lado del Atlántico, en Nueva York. En EEUU, Wells Fargo anunció el mes pasado 3.800 despidos, aunque éstos están relacionados con la reconversión del grupo, al igual que ocurre en Reino Unido con la banca nacionalizada. Northern Rock, por ejemplo, se ha dividido en dos sociedades, una de las cuales opera con tan sólo diez empleados (nueve directivos y una secretaria). Su hermana gemela recortará 650 puestos este año, lo que ha provocado un enfrentamiento entre el Gobierno y los sindicatos, que no entienden que un banco público despida al 14% de la plantilla.


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini zona de 1090-1 soporte 1076

Crudo resistencia 78.2 soporte 75.2

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

El día se anuncia pepón...

...alguien tenía que decirlo


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Como poco un día más que interesante.

Futuros del IBEX 10430
SP adelantado plano, aunque ha tocado durante la noche los 1090 y los 1079.


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El día se anuncia pepón...
> 
> ...alguien tenía que decirlo




No veo el stoxx, ha abierto con gap?


Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

Como viene el ibex? y hasta cuanto puede subir????????


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El día se anuncia pepón...
> 
> ...alguien tenía que decirlo



¡Y bien dicho queda, ea! 

Será por el 2.2% de crecimiento de Alemania, que al parecer es un buenísimo dato.

Sorry Peca, ya arreglaste tu pillada... ahora me toca a mi :´´( jaja

Un saludo


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El día se anuncia pepón...
> 
> ...alguien tenía que decirlo




Si  , yo no queria postearlo. Me consuelo en pensar que es un bull trap :rolleye:

Una pregunta Mulder, alguna app mas interesante como la que me recomendó? Ayer me puse la de Bloomberg y está bastante bien, no es tan completa como la de la CNBC pero es más agil.

Buenos dias


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Previsión de un día de mucho trabajo. Se abre la opción de concentración de recursos para un objetivo.
Y eso que es lo que es?
Pues que todos los operadores tienen un mismo objetivo, o que todos los recursos se transfieren a un operador
¿Para qué? Para sujetar o apoyar una tendencia con más fuerza.

Al lío señores.

Buena suerte

P.D. Perdón me he equivocado antes, había mirado el gráfico de cierre de ayer del SP (Con razón estaba plano jjjjjjjj)
Cotiza por encima de 1090: 1093


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Previsión de un día de mucho trabajo. Se abre la opción de concentración de recursos para un objetivo.
> Y eso que es lo que es?
> Pues que todos los operadores tienen un mismo objetivo, o que todos los recursos se transfieren a un operador
> ¿Para qué? Para sujetar o apoyar una tendencia con más fuerza.
> ...



Fran tómese una vacaciones y que curre su compi (el de los cortos) :

Lángaro el futuro del ibex +100pips


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Fran tómese una vacaciones y que curre su compi (el de los cortos) :
> 
> Lángaro el futuro del ibex +100pips



No he dicho cual es el objetivo ni a quien se transfieren fondos, lo mismo soy yo el que me quedo a cero.::


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No veo el stoxx, ha abierto con gap?



Si señor, de 20 puntos nada más y nada menos, pasando la MM200 en 10 mins.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si  , yo no queria postearlo. Me consuelo en pensar que es un bull trap :rolleye:
> 
> Una pregunta Mulder, alguna app mas interesante como la que me recomendó? Ayer me puse la de Bloomberg y está bastante bien, no es tan completa como la de la CNBC pero es más agil.
> 
> Buenos dias



Anteayer estuve probando el prorealtime en el iphone y aunque no sea la panacea es el único gráfico decente con indicadores que se puede tener en esta maquinita, va todo por web y no hay que instalar nada, aunque te dicen que te envían un SMS, solo te pasan la URL:

ProRealTime

La de yahoo finance tampoco está mal, la de bloomberg la acabé quitando.


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Anteayer estuve probando el prorealtime en el iphone y aunque no sea la panacea es el único gráfico decente con indicadores que se puede tener en esta maquinita, va todo por web y no hay que instalar nada, aunque te dicen que te envían un SMS, solo te pasan la URL:
> 
> ProRealTime
> 
> La de yahoo finance tampoco está mal, la de bloomberg la acabé quitando.



Yo recomendaría moviles con Android, el problema es que aún no han implementado suficiente aplicaciones, el HTC Desire es excelente por experiencia propia 


El Euro tiene soporte en 1.282 y resistencia 1.295

GLD resistencia en 120$ soporte en 116

Salu2


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo recomendaría celulares con Android, el problema es que aún no han implementado suficiente aplicaciones, recomiendo el HTC Desire es excelente por experiencia propia
> 
> Salu2




Totalmente de acuerdo, mejor Android. Yo caí en las garras de la manzana por culpa de ciertas aplicaciones. Pero esto se acabará pronto Android crece muy rápido y tiene un buen modelo ( software libre  )

A mi me gusta el Samsung Galaxy S :baba:


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo recomendaría moviles con Android, el problema es que aún no han implementado suficiente aplicaciones, el HTC Desire es excelente por experiencia propia
> 
> El Euro tiene soporte en 1.282 y resistencia 1.295
> 
> Salu2



Es posible que en un futuro lejano me acabe haciendo con uno pero hay que dejar tiempo a que las cosas se desarrollen.


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ago 2010)

el aifone es de ricos y los android de pobres... 8:


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es posible que en un futuro lejano me acabe haciendo con uno pero hay que dejar tiempo a que las cosas se desarrollen.



Tengo un galaxy s y es la polla, me encanta, la pantalla se ve incluso a la luz del día. Y para bolsa, aunque aún no lo he probado hay una aplicación gratis que se llama MT4 Remote. 

MT4 Remote

Permite hacer operaciones con el terminal de Metatrader 4 que tengas en tu ordenador mediante un componente que le instalas. A ver si lo pruebo un día de estos y os comento.


----------



## @@strom (13 Ago 2010)

El dax ya está plano8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

Eso que significa, que comenzaremos a caer???? o como dijo mulder, hoy es un dia pepón?


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, mejor Android. Yo caí en las garras de la manzana por culpa de ciertas aplicaciones. Pero esto se acabará pronto Android crece muy rápido y tiene un buen modelo ( software libre  )
> 
> A mi me gusta el Samsung Galaxy S :baba:




He tenido la oportunidad de probar los dos y me quedo con el Desire, a nivel de graficos es impresionante el S, pero la bateria se la funde en un pispás y lleva Bada un sistema muy nuevo y siempre se encontrarán menos aplicaciones. Ahora que el Iphone era y es un gran movil y entonces no había otras opciones. En USA Android ya ha superado en ventas a Apple 


El Euro ha parado en la primera resistencia, imagino que el stoxx estará cerrando el gap.

Salu2


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> He tenido la oportunidad de probar los dos y me quedo con el Desire, a nivel de graficos es impresionante el S, pero la bateria se la funde en un pispás y lleva Bada un sistema muy nuevo y siempre se encontrarán menos aplicaciones. Ahora que el Iphone era y es un gran movil y entonces no había otras opciones. En USA Android ya ha superado en ventas a Apple
> 
> 
> El Euro ha parado en la primera resistencia, imagino que el stoxx estará cerrando el gap.
> ...



No, el galaxy s (i9000) lleva android 2.1. Lo que tú dices es el BADA os del modelo Samsung Wave, que lo van a quitar porque ni el tato hace aplicaciones para él. Sí te doy la razón de que si le trasteas mucho al cacharro come bastante batería, pero no más que el resto de los teléfonos de este tipo


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> No, el galaxy s (i9000) lleva android 2.1. Lo que tú dices es el BADA os del modelo Samsung Wave, que lo van a quitar porque ni el tato hace aplicaciones para él. Sí te doy la razón de que si le trasteas mucho al cacharro come bastante batería, pero no más que el resto de los teléfonos de este tipo



Oops tienes toda la razón al final uno se lia ero yo noté que la bateria le duraba algo menos dentro de lo que cabe para estos bichos y tampoco me pasé con la camara, pero yo creo que al final le penaliza en el consumo, un hardware más potente. Aclaro que no estoy siendo objetivo :rolleye: lo mio es lo mejó 


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ago 2010)

El otro día hablé del tema y no tuvo mucho éxito, la media de 100 sesiones del SP va a cortar a la baja a la media de 200 sesiones, es casi seguro, para comprobarlo me he liado la manta a la cabeza y he hecho las simulaciones yo mismo.

Son tres gráficos, cada uno está realizado con 1.000 simulaciones de Montecarlo de la evolución del SP en las fechas 20-08-2010, 27-08-2010 y 03-09-2010.

El gráfico muestra la distribución de probabilidad para la diferencia entre la media de 100 sesiones y la media de 200 sesiones, es decir, valores negativos indican que la M100 estaría por debajo de la M200.







Para el vencimiento de este mes (20-08-2010) la M100 estará a punto de cortar a la baja a la M200 y es muy probable que el corte a la baja se produzca a partir de mediados de la semana siguiente al vencimiento.

Habría que mirar qué ha sucedido en otras ocasiones.


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Cataluña no coloca sus emisiones y su diferencial con España se triplica - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cataluña no coloca sus emisiones y su diferencial con España se triplica - Cotizalia.com



Independecia, ya.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

Quien lleve ETF Inverso, cual cree que podría ser hoy un buen momento para entrar, entorno a que valor, o hasta cuanto se prevee que pueda subir el ibex?.

es por dejar una orden dada ya que me voy a medio dia y me quiero quedar vendido para el lunes.....


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien lleve ETF Inverso, cual cree que podría ser hoy un buen momento para entrar, entorno a que valor, o hasta cuanto se prevee que pueda subir el ibex?.
> 
> es por dejar una orden dada ya que me voy a medio dia y me quiero quedar vendido para el lunes.....




Servidor va cargadito de estos engendros :baba: Lo siento, la bola de cristal y las cartas las tengo en casa :: Ahora en serio, con la cantidad de datos importantes que tienen los usanos hoy es impredecible saber donde va a ir esto... Si quieres estar vendido si o si, y quieres comprar el etf baratito ... prueba de meter la orden en algo por encima de los minimos del dia... deberia de entrarte casi seguro 53.12

Hoyga si despues le meten un chute a esto, a mi no me venga reclamando nada ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien lleve ETF Inverso, cual cree que podría ser hoy un buen momento para entrar, entorno a que valor, o hasta cuanto se prevee que pueda subir el ibex?.
> 
> es por dejar una orden dada ya que me voy a medio dia y me quiero quedar vendido para el lunes.....



Hombre, ya has visto lo que ha dicho fran de concentrar toda la dinamita para volar el 10440...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

Gráfico inquietante:







Está claro que vamos a morir todos 20 veces, a saber como está el resto de comunidades, y encima estos irresponsables siguen despilfarrando a manos llenas mientras alguno que aun no se ha caido del guindo dice algo de que el Estado no les da dinero suficiente o no se que...

De auténtica vergüenza.


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Gráfico inquietante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de todo, fue ayer despues de leer en Bloomberg y zerohedge el tema, que daban detalles minuciosos del problema, explicando de primera mano el tinglado de las cajas y el bobierno de chupopteros terruñistas. Llegué a casa y me tragué todos los noticiarios de la tv3 para ver si decian algo del tema. Obviamente ni lo mentarón. Tengo ganas de que cambien a los sociatas de la generalitat y del hayuntamiento de la ciudad condal, verá usted como se destape los decenios de huntamientos .... Nota: no piensen que creo que los que entren no robarán, exploriarán y enchufarán a sus primos, es simplemente por higiene política.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ago 2010)

Buenos días 
CNBC live:
Acaban de publicar un dato de PIB de la eurozona del 2T,que no se lo ha creído nadie.El mejor dato desde 2006.Mirad los índices,el DAX se ha dado la vuelta
S2

Edit:Y otra vez se gira al verde,pero...


----------



## carvil (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Gráfico inquietante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asombroso :8: si esto está así en Cataluña me dá que alguna comunidad tendrá que ser rescatada :8: En teoria no se puede asi que harán algun chanchullo... vayan abriendo las billeteras


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ago 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Asombroso :8: si esto está así en Cataluña me dá que alguna comunidad tendrá que ser rescatada :8:
> 
> 
> Salu2



Las cajitas y los niños primero.
La orquesta que no pare...


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ago 2010)

Ibex 10381 nuevo mínimo intradía.
El pib 2T alemán,el más rápido desde hace 23 años.
Se han pasado con la fantasía..


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

El Dax se despeña :XX:

Pollastre tiene una carta para ustec 8:


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Dax se despeña :XX:
> 
> Pollastre tiene una carta para ustec 8:




Un mensaje del Frente Polisario para la Aniquilación de la Plataforma Win32.... horror y pavor!!! ::::::


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Hoy la niña se ha pasao "un pelín"... marca minimo de canal en 10,090 ... parece un poco _demasiê per le body_, digo yo.


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Un mensaje del Frente Polisario para la Aniquilación de la Plataforma Win32.... horror y pavor!!! ::::::



Cuando lo abrá tenga cuidado, detecta su plataforma y si no cumple con los requisitos mandados por el profeta en la tierra ( nuestro señor Richard M. Stallman) formateará cada sector de su disco duro, purificando así tan vil contenido 8:

Fuera coñas, no me tome por un talibán ::

Edit: Cada dia que pasa, su niña me cae mejor  , no la habrá instalado el módulo guanil ... ienso:


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Edit: Cada dia que pasa, su niña me cae mejor  , no la habrá instalado el módulo guanil ... ienso:



El 10,090 viene del módulo sandwich... es el "pan de abajo". Me parecía un poco hardcoriana esa cifra, pero siendo Viernes y con lo movidito que está todo, uno ya no sabe qué pensar.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ago 2010)

¡Que niña tan maja!
Déjela,déjela maquinar a gusto!!
Hasta mañana


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Gracias Pollastre!

En ocasiones veo nuevemiles :8: Me parece que su niña va acertar :baba:


----------



## Nico (13 Ago 2010)

*FRAN SE PUSO EN ACCION !!*

Mejor dicho... *LE SACARON EL PRESUPUESTO A FRAN* y se lo dieron al amigo que tira indices !!

Grande Macho !!


----------



## Nico (13 Ago 2010)

El Dax también caia... acá hay otra cosa. Ha regresado SBN de su viaje ?


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *FRAN SE PUSO EN ACCION !!*
> 
> Mejor dicho... *LE SACARON EL PRESUPUESTO A FRAN* y se lo dieron al amigo que tira indices !!
> 
> Grande Macho !!




Yo de mayor quiero ese trabajo, tirador de indices :baba: Me haré una placa en oro 24k que cuelgue en mi despacho con la firma del forero Claca.

EDIT: Parece que van en serio, tendria que haber pillado unos minis 

Parece que se avecinan los "días de la deuda", que tan jugosa plusvis nos dieron antaño.


----------



## Keyron (13 Ago 2010)

Joder, que está vendiendo todo el mundo o que? Menuda pinta para abajo que lleva...::


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas!!! Digo de guano. Vaya montaña rusa están haciendo con el gráfico del ibex. ¿Quién le ha dao al botón rojo?


----------



## @@strom (13 Ago 2010)

Creo haber leido antes algo de un 10090.
8:


----------



## Keyron (13 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas!!! Digo de guano. Vaya montaña rusa están haciendo con el gráfico del ibex. ¿Quién le ha dao al botón rojo?



Es que la T cuadrada cardinal acumulativa esa y encima viernes 13 no hay Dios que la resista...::


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Parece que a Fran se le ha colgado la workstation y las hordas de Mordor han empezado el asalto de la ciudad blanca. Esperen .... creo que viene un Nazgul :baba: 

Como pierda los 10.2k me voy a reir

PD: Si Pecata continua corta en el eur/usd ...me parece que ya sabremos donde ir a pedir dinero cuando nos desplumen


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

sé que es offtopic, pero dado que hay aquí muchos crossovers traders/informáticos no he podido resistirme. Alucinad con la oferta de empleo. Behold

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/172185-si-es-que-el-que-no-trabaja-oferta-empleo-inside.html


----------



## Keyron (13 Ago 2010)

¿empieza el rebote? tachan tachan


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> ¿empieza el rebote? tachan tachan




eso parece... ienso:





Saludos )


----------



## @@strom (13 Ago 2010)

Vaya pilas que tiene esto:

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,26% (última actualización 12:44 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,41% (última actualización 12:44 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 185 pb


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

FRAN, va haber rebote???? el del gato muerto..... me gustó la historia.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

que pensais de ponerse largo en BP?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2010)

me voy.... a ver si lo podeis tirar un poco mas así aunque haya un gap al alza el lunes, no pierdo mucho.....


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Parece que se va a ir todo por el sumidero, momento crítico, al euro le estan dando a base de bien (será Pecata ... :rolleye: )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ago 2010)

Hola gente... 

El 1020x es el fibo61,8% de toda la subida desde mínimos del 1 de julio (8977) hasta máximos de hace unos días (10953), aquí habrá guerra, de traspasarlos con claridad, el siguiente nivel fibo, lo tiene el 997x...

Saludos...

PD: A ver si Fran200 nos puede confirmar si entra dinero en el nivel 10200...


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Módulo scalping: Desde 10217, marca 78% de alcanzar 10250, validez < 10 min.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Módulo scalping: Desde 10217, marca 78% de alcanzar 10250, validez < 10 min.



¿cuantos conceptos se analizan para llegar a una puntuación del 78%? es solo curiosidad, no te pido que desveles los grandiosos secretos de la niña...


----------



## gabacho (13 Ago 2010)

Al final ésto será como ayer y lo subirán durante el día para maquillar, no?


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Te lo puedo calcular exactamente...para el módulo de scalping en concreto, cada evaluación usa 75 variables de entrada, y se evalúa tick a tick en tiempo real. De ahí que mis sufridos core i7 estén un poco asfixiados actualmente...

Por cierto, hemos pasado el intervalo de la proyección (10 min.) y aún estamos en 10,230. Hay señal de posible reversal, así que salgo y aseguro +10 pips. Otra vez será!

edit: al re-evaluarse a tiempo real (tick a tick), también te va cambiando el porcentaje de la proyección... así que si ves que comienza a caer el porcentaje, mejor sales cagando leches de la posición.



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿cuantos conceptos se analizan para llegar a una puntuación del 78%? es solo curiosidad, no te pido que desveles los grandiosos secretos de la niña...


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Te lo puedo calcular exactamente...para el módulo de scalping en concreto, cada evaluación usa 75 variables de entrada, y se evalúa tick a tick en tiempo real. De ahí que mis sufridos core i7 estén un poco asfixiados actualmente...
> 
> Por cierto, hemos pasado el intervalo de la proyección (10 min.) y aún estamos en 10,230. Hay señal de posible reversal, así que salgo y aseguro +10 pips. Otra vez será!
> 
> edit: al re-evaluarse a tiempo real (tick a tick), también te va cambiando el porcentaje de la proyección... así que si ves que comienza a caer el porcentaje, mejor sales cagando leches de la posición.



Supongo que no llegarás tan lejos de decirnos cuáles son las 75 variables verdad? :baba::baba:

Danos una pista porfa, si puedo preguntar, por lo poco que sé, una de las pocas redes que se basan en datos anteriores en la serie son las de Elman. Si no estás usando Elman, ¿puedo presumir que estás "paralelizando" datos anteriores de la serie en cada tick en una red feedforward y por eso tienes tantas entradas en paralelo en la primera capa?


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Danos una pista porfa, si puedo preguntar, por lo poco que sé, una de las pocas redes que se basan en datos anteriores en la serie son las de Elman.



Bueno, Elman y...
y Boltzman... y Jordan... y Deep Belief... y CTRNN :no:

Créeme, aquí hay para entretenerse un buen rato.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> se evalúa tick a tick en tiempo real. De ahí que mis sufridos core i7 estén un poco asfixiados actualmente...




No será para tanto... ¿qué carga de CPU te marcan...? ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Te lo puedo calcular exactamente...para el módulo de scalping en concreto, cada evaluación usa 75 variables de entrada, y se evalúa tick a tick en tiempo real. De ahí que mis sufridos core i7 estén un poco asfixiados actualmente...
> 
> Por cierto, hemos pasado el intervalo de la proyección (10 min.) y aún estamos en 10,230. Hay señal de posible reversal, así que salgo y aseguro +10 pips. Otra vez será!
> 
> edit: al re-evaluarse a tiempo real (tick a tick), también te va cambiando el porcentaje de la proyección... así que si ves que comienza a caer el porcentaje, mejor sales cagando leches de la posición.



En qué lenguaje programas? Tus redes funcionan en multihilo?


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> En qué lenguaje programas? Tus redes funcionan en multihilo?




En Cobol 8:

:XX:

Subidon por los datos .... por la tarde son los gordos, a ver que pasa


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

En los peores momentos los 8 cores (4 reales + 4 HT) rondan el 70%. En un i7920 eso ya es decir algo.

AL principio, antes de hacer el programa, creí que un sólo core sería bastante para llevar todos estos cálculos...
Pronto me ví rehaciendo todo el código para convertirlo en multithreaded y poder usar todos los cores disponibles.

Luego creí que con eso ya me podía quedar tranquilo... 4+4 cores, a dónde vas a ir a parar pollastre, con esto ya estamos servidos.

Y un carajo de grajo, conforme la simulación se hace más compleja, otra vez vuelvo a estar petado.

Otra vez me veo igual que cuando el multithreaded... hoy en día estoy rehaciendo todo de nuevo, pasando las partes más intensivas a openCL para poder usar la potencia de varias Nvidia GTX480 en SLI.

Veremos cuánto me dura un quad-sli antes de que vuelva a petarlo 



tonuel dijo:


> No será para tanto... ¿qué carga de CPU te marcan...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:


----------



## Abner (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En los peores momentos los 8 cores (4 reales + 4 HT) rondan el 70%. En un i7920 eso ya es decir algo.
> 
> AL principio, antes de hacer el programa, creí que un sólo core sería bastante para llevar todos estos cálculos...
> Pronto me ví rehaciendo todo el código para convertirlo en multithreaded y poder usar todos los cores disponibles.
> ...



Hostia, programación a nivel de GPU, es ustec muy hardcore señor pollastre.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Hostia, programación a nivel de GPU, es ustec muy hardcore señor pollastre.



Hombre, tan hardcoriano no es...openCL es muy parecido al ANSI C... todavía no llega al bajo nivel. Si yo le hablara de mis años de assembler... ::

Entiendo que para las "nuevas generaciones", que han crecido al calor de los objetos y sin saber lo que es un puntero, eso del "C pelón" les suene a chino, pero vamos, nada como un poco de vieja escuela para competir con el hardware de los leoncios a precio de LIDL


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En Cobol 8:
> 
> :XX:
> 
> Subidon por los datos .... por la tarde son los gordos, a ver que pasa



Que datos tenemos por la tarde?? ando un poco perdido hoy, he estado 4 dias fuera y tengo mono .

Como veis la tarde??


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que datos tenemos por la tarde?? ando un poco perdido hoy, he estado 4 dias fuera y tengo mono .
> 
> Como veis la tarde??




Aporte antes de irme a tomar un par de vinos: cuidado con los cortos, porque si el suelo del canal salía en 10,090, el techo se me iba al entorno de los 10,600.

Techo y suelo no tienen por qué llegar a cumplirse en una misma sesión (podría cumplir el suelo y no el techo, por ejemplo) pero sí es un indicativo de a dónde podríamos dispararnos si "ellos" quieren.

Tened cuidadito, y el Martes más y mejor...


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En los peores momentos los 8 cores (4 reales + 4 HT) rondan el 70%. En un i7920 eso ya es decir algo.
> 
> AL principio, antes de hacer el programa, creí que un sólo core sería bastante para llevar todos estos cálculos...
> Pronto me ví rehaciendo todo el código para convertirlo en multithreaded y poder usar todos los cores disponibles.
> ...




Haz overclock y súbelo de vueltas... yo tengo el i7 920 a 3,6 GHz y se puede subir mucho más... ya sabes... :Baile:




pollastre dijo:


> Otra vez me veo igual que cuando el multithreaded... hoy en día estoy rehaciendo todo de nuevo, pasando las partes más intensivas a openCL para poder usar la potencia de varias Nvidia GTX480 en SLI.
> 
> Veremos cuánto me dura un quad-sli antes de que vuelva a petarlo





¿lo necesitas para jugar al buscaminas...? )



Saludos


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que datos tenemos por la tarde?? ando un poco perdido hoy, he estado 4 dias fuera y tengo mono .
> 
> Como veis la tarde??



Mire aqui 

Agenda Económica - Cotizalia.com

En la web de Carpa tambien los suele poner.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

En cuanto empiecen los americanos a operar se abre la veda... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Te lo puedo calcular exactamente...para el módulo de scalping en concreto, cada evaluación usa 75 variables de entrada, y se evalúa tick a tick en tiempo real. De ahí que mis sufridos core i7 estén un poco asfixiados actualmente...
> 
> Por cierto, hemos pasado el intervalo de la proyección (10 min.) y aún estamos en 10,230. Hay señal de posible reversal, así que salgo y aseguro +10 pips. Otra vez será!
> 
> edit: al re-evaluarse a tiempo real (tick a tick), también te va cambiando el porcentaje de la proyección... así que si ves que comienza a caer el porcentaje, mejor sales cagando leches de la posición.



¿75 variables de entrada...?

¿Pero son variables en bruto o calculadas en tiempo real?

Es decir, para mí una variable de entrada es el precio, el volumen..., si luego a partir de eso calculas por ejemplo un acumulación-distribución en tiempo real ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aporte antes de irme a tomar un par de vinos: cuidado con los cortos, porque si el suelo del canal salía en 10,090, el techo se me iba al entorno de los 10,600.
> 
> Techo y suelo no tienen por qué llegar a cumplirse en una misma sesión (podría cumplir el suelo y no el techo, por ejemplo) pero sí es un indicativo de a dónde podríamos dispararnos si "ellos" quieren.
> 
> Tened cuidadito, y el Martes más y mejor...



¿Y el lunes? :


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y el lunes? :




*lunes negro... * )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

Llegan los americanos y nos vuelven a encontrar en el mismo sitio que ayer a las 15:30, 10270 ienso:

Editando. A ver si la tarde de hoy va ser como la peli del día de la marmota 
Un pasito pa'lante otro pa' tras ... bajando casi hasta la salida 10270, si ahora se va a los 10340, _habemus marmota_


----------



## Claca (13 Ago 2010)

Insisto sobre la importancia de la evolución del VIX. Así estamos en estos momentos:







Se encuentra de lleno en la resistencia, en una zona potencial de rotura debido al recorrido de la figura. Si finalmente rompe, sería de esperar GUANO con todas las de la ley, pero precisamente por estar en resistencia, también cabe considerar la posibilidad de un giro a la baja y un buen tramo al alza en los índices a modo de rebote.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes.

A ver si nos sacan a bailar los americanos, vaya mañanita.


----------



## Claca (13 Ago 2010)

*Indice Confianza Consumidor Michigan preliminar queda en 69.6 frente al 69.3 esperado*


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Llegan los americanos y nos vuelven a encontrar en el mismo sitio que ayer a las 15:30, 10270 ienso:
> 
> Editando. A ver si la tarde de hoy va ser como la peli del día de la marmota
> Un pasito pa'lante otro pa' tras ... *bajando casi hasta la salida 10270, si ahora se va a los 10340, habemus marmota*



Vaya vaya!!! se parece a una marmota, ahora, después de un poco de bailoteo, tocaría volver a bajar sobre los 10280 para meter un buen arreón arriba, aunque con la fuerza que van igual hoy no necesitan bajadita.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya vaya!!! se parece a una marmota, ahora, después de un poco de bailoteo, tocaría volver a bajar sobre los 10280 para meter un buen arreón arriba, aunque con la fuerza que van igual hoy no necesitan bajadita.



Lo mismo no quieren hacer prisioneros. :8:


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

Nada, nada, bajando de nuevo como ayer ... ni día de la gran T, ni viernes13, ni lágrimas de san Lorenzo, hoy es el día de la marmota :XX:


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

Pues me acabo de salir de un largo que llevo desde hace un par de días y he ganado pasta, aunque he tenido la inmensa suerte (suerte=mis sistemas) de cogerme una de las pocas del Stoxx que ha subido fuerte estos días 

A pesar de la bajadita en barrena del miércoles pasado no veo muy claro que este agosto vaya a ser bajista, aunque no descarto del todo lo contrario claro, pero tengo la sensación de que no toca bajar en serio hasta septiembre a pesar de las enormes razones que tenemos en este momento para irnos al guano.

Ya era hora de que me cayera alguna plusvalía que en julio me dejaron cual mandril.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2010)

Otro meneo del euro para los infiernos


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

El indicador de confianza de eeuu 69.6 frente a 69.3 esperado...

Verde??? el ibex parece que recupera bastante...


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Las barridas están siendo de escándalo. Tenemos un nivel clave por arriba, desde luego tratarán de cerrar lo más cerca posible, salvo debacle yankie.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

Definitivamente pabajo?? volvemos a perder mas de 100 en el ibex...


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

Parece que hasta aquí llegó el día de la marmota :


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Hoy el precio se ha sujetado en el entorno del 10.200

Hay posiciones largas abiertas en esa zona. Algunas se han realizado y el pánico ante algo de volumen de ventas produce unos velones enormes.

Si esto se aproxima a 10.200, cerquita de la base del canal de hoy, se pueden lanzar todas las operaciones y al infierno.

La idea es subir esto algo, para cuando se queden en liquidez no tirar demasiado el índice.


Los americanos mandan, hacemos lo que ellos quieren, y de momento mantienen niveles, igual que nosotros.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2010)

hasta que.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Interesado (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hoy el precio se ha sujetado en el entorno del 10.200
> 
> Hay posiciones largas abiertas en esa zona. Algunas se han realizado y el pánico ante algo de volumen de ventas produce unos velones enormes.
> 
> ...



Te acompañamos en el sentimiento. Lo tienes un poco crudo hoy.

De todas maneras, si consigues subirnoslo (hasta los 10550, pej) casi que nos haces un favor, así podemos meter otra carga más.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

Bueno, entramos en los minutos de la robasta, a ver si esto se anima.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Te acompañamos en el sentimiento. Lo tienes un poco crudo hoy.
> 
> De todas maneras, si consigues subirnoslo (hasta los 10550, pej) casi que nos haces un favor, así podemos meter otra carga más.



Deshacerse de largos abiertos en el entorno de 10.200 en niveles de 10340, es mas bien para dar la enhorabuena::.

De todas formas el nivel de cierre, está muy por debajo de esos 10.550 y por supuesto muy por encima de los 100xx, que se anunciaron por aquí hace un par de días.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Deshacerse de largos abiertos en el entorno de 10.200 en niveles de 10340, es mas bien para dar la enhorabuena::.
> 
> *De todas formas el nivel de cierre, está muy por debajo de esos 10.550 y por supuesto muy por encima de los 100xx, que se anunciaron por aquí hace un par de días*.



Qué sabio es el Ibex !!! todos contentos


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ago 2010)

y el bund nos indica que la recuperación está al caer... :Baile:



Saludos ::


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

Que hdlgp que meneos le meten... con suavidad hombre con suavidad asi entra mejor......


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2010)

Bueno unos días de vacaciones. Lo mismo hasta septiembre, o no, quien sabe. Cambios profesionales en el horizonte.

Suerte a todos y que tengáis buenas plusvalías.
P.D. de todas formas no me olvidaría de pasar a saludar a un grupo tan majo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno unos días de vacaciones. Lo mismo hasta septiembre, o no, quien sabe. *Cambios profesionales en el horizonte*.
> 
> Suerte a todos y que tengáis buenas plusvalías.
> P.D. de todas formas no me olvidaría de pasar a saludar a un grupo tan majo.



No me lo digas, te vas a pedir por la calle.

[modo satírico-cabronazo-bromista: OFF]


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No me lo digas, te vas a pedir por la calle.
> 
> [modo satírico-cabronazo: OFF]



...y su compi de los cortos se va a una disco a celebrar los cortos


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno unos días de vacaciones. Lo mismo hasta septiembre, o no, quien sabe. Cambios profesionales en el horizonte.
> 
> Suerte a todos y que tengáis buenas plusvalías.
> P.D. de todas formas no me olvidaría de pasar a saludar a un grupo tan majo.



Felices vacaciones! Solo espero que no tenga backup en su puesto  En referencia al cambio :8: no ira usted a pasarse al departamento cortista? Personalmente creo que tiene un gran futuro a m/p

Buen finde a todos. Seguiré el esepe en modo aifon


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Poquísima actividad de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex, solo han estado operando a partir de las 12 hasta las 16 con solo 4 operaciones, del resto nada de nada, playita y piloto automático, con el mal tiempo que hacía hoy...

A las 12 han vendido pero el resto de la sesión se la han pasado comprando, es curioso como nos han dado una visión muy distinta en el gráfico con el guano desarrollándose mientras ellos han ido comprando y comprando sin parar hasta el final de la sesión.

Aunque en subasta han vendido, parece que no lo tenían tan claro o algunos de ellos han preferido salirse al no ver una dirección definitiva, la subasta ha sido muy inferior a las compras del día.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Coño, sí que duran poco los jobs en la city....

bueno, espero que te vayas por decisión propia y tal, ya sabes. Suerte a donde vayas, si finalmente te vas.




Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno unos días de vacaciones. Lo mismo hasta septiembre, o no, quien sabe. Cambios profesionales en el horizonte.
> 
> Suerte a todos y que tengáis buenas plusvalías.
> P.D. de todas formas no me olvidaría de pasar a saludar a un grupo tan majo.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

Los usanos parece que quieren recuperar no?? no veo muy claro que vayan a bajar o bajar mucho no se...


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y el lunes? :



Hmmm... pecatísima, el Lunes no es fiesta nacional, y por lo tanto las bolsas no abren?

o sí abren, y yo tengo menos idea que el mandril al que aludía Mulder hace un rato?

ienso:


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> *Deshacerse de largos abiertos en el entorno de 10.200 en niveles de 10340*, es mas bien para dar la enhorabuena::.
> 
> De todas formas el nivel de cierre, está muy por debajo de esos 10.550 y por supuesto muy por encima de los 100xx, que se anunciaron por aquí hace un par de días.



Jugada bien vista.... hacia media mañana sin poder perforarlo claramente, y comparando los niveles alcanzados contra las previsiones de ayer... estaba claro que 10K2 se había establecido como suelo del canal para hoy, y por lo tanto la posición larga intradía en ese entorno era ganancia segura. 

Sólo era cuestión de tener paciencia!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmmm... pecatísima, el Lunes no es fiesta nacional, y por lo tanto las bolsas no abren?
> 
> o sí abren, y yo tengo menos idea que el mandril al que aludía Mulder hace un rato?
> 
> ienso:



Monsieur Pollastre, el domingo 15 es fiesta; el lunes, que yo sepa, a trabajar.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Monsieur Pollastre, el domingo 15 es fiesta, el lunes, que yo sepa, a trabajar.



Ciertamente, ciertamente.... pero se dice, se comenta por los mentideros de la corte.... que precisamente por caer en Domingo, pasan la fiesta al Lunes, Milady Pecatísima....

o quizás sea sólo en Andalucía?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ciertamente, ciertamente.... pero se dice, se comenta por los mentideros de la corte.... que precisamente por caer en Domingo, pasan la fiesta al Lunes, Milady Pecatísima....
> 
> o quizás sea sólo en Andalucía?



Tiene usted razón: Andalucía, Aragón y Asturias. El resto a trabajar.

http://www.mpt.es/documentacion/Otras_normativas/Calendario-Laboral/document_es/documento.pdf


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ciertamente, ciertamente.... pero se dice, se comenta por los mentideros de la corte.... que precisamente por caer en Domingo, pasan la fiesta al Lunes, Milady Pecatísima....
> 
> o quizás sea sólo en Andalucía?



Esa tierra de vagos y maleantes.... 

PD: Lo siento, hoy estoy algo incisivo :XX:

PD2: Creo que necesito una buena juerga.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa tierra de vagos y maleantes....
> 
> PD:* Lo siento, hoy estoy algo incisivo *:XX:
> 
> PD2: Creo que necesito una buena juerga.




Que no por ello falto de razón, Dottore 

edit: de todas formas, me place y me complace la revelación de pecatísima: si no es fiesta nacional, eso significa que HAY CHURRIBEX el Lunes! uoooo !


----------



## Kujire (13 Ago 2010)

Váyanse... a la playa!!​
El mejor consejo para hoy ... algún día me lo agradecerán​


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Que no por ello falto de razón, Dottore
> 
> edit: de todas formas, me place y me complace la revelación de pecatísima: si no es fiesta nacional, eso significa que HAY CHURRIBEX el Lunes! uoooo !



Eh, eh... de maleantes nada  vagos.... eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa tierra de vagos y maleantes....
> 
> PD: Lo siento, hoy estoy algo incisivo :XX:
> 
> PD2: Creo que necesito una buena juerga.



Pues ve a desfogarte al hilo de animosa (el del programa en C++) y sueltas la adrenalina allí, pero no aquí, paraíso del buenrollismo...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Váyanse... a la playa!!​
> El mejor consejo para hoy ... algún día me lo agradecerán​



¿A la playa? Algunos vivimos en el norte sabeusté...


----------



## Kujire (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A la playa? Algunos vivimos en el norte sabeusté...



Okis, versión xica del norte

Váyase ... de compras!!​
Yo no ... pero la economía se lo agradecerá​


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Váyanse... a la playa!!​
> El mejor consejo para hoy ... algún día me lo agradecerán​



Son las 6 de la tarde, mejor nos vamos al chiringuito, pero acabo de ver y oir rayos, truenos y centellas, creo que me tomaré el mojito en casa


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Son las 6 de la tarde, mejor nos vamos al chiringuito, pero acabo de ver y oir rayos, truenos y centellas, creo que me tomaré el mojito en casa



Entre hoy y mañana iba a caer la del pulpo paul en el levante


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Son las 6 de la tarde, mejor nos vamos al chiringuito, pero acabo de ver y oir rayos, truenos y centellas, creo que me tomaré el mojito en casa



Hoyga, ha probado esto por un casual?








Es que varias amigas se empeñan últimamente en hablarme de sus bondades, y no sé si realmente será tanto como lo pintan....


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Entre hoy y mañana iba a caer la del pulpo paul en el levante



Espero que el domingo amaine que tengo viaje reservado a la isla de Tabarca para hacer turismo de zapatilla a precio de turismo de lujo ::


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ha probado esto por un casual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque hable del mojito lo mio era el ron y digo era porque me estoy quitando de la bebida con gradación alta.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque hable del mojito lo mio era el ron y digo era porque me estoy quitando de la bebida con gradación alta.



Perdone usted que le corrija, pero será graduación, la gradación es otra cosa.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque hable del mojito lo mio era el ron y digo era porque me estoy quitando de la bebida con gradación alta.



ah, comprendo...

ha dejado la absenta de 85º y se ha pasado a la Lodon o a la Hendrick's.


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdone usted que le corrija, pero será graduación, la gradación es otra cosa.









ouuuuu...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdone usted que le corrija, pero será graduación, la gradación es otra cosa.



Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

Mirar la última.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> Mirar la última.



ant. quiere decir anticuado o anticuada... 
Se referirán a la palabra, ¿no?

En serio, aquí lo explican muy bien:
http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/audios/20080516/gradacion-graduacion-hablando-plata/81284.shtml


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ant. quiere decir anticuado o anticuada...
> Se referirán a la palabra, ¿no?



Que esperas de alguien que ve la pantalla en blanco y negro  :****

Un saludo


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

Zasca, y le dan la vuelta al dow en el ultimo ratito...::


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Guanizadito ha pasado algo con los bonos gusanos.ahora lo investigo 8:

Pimco, un fondo de inversión de bonos, venido muchos papelitos estatales usanos :XX: voy a sacar mas rentabilidad a mis cortos que un pasapisero antanyo :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Guanizadito ha pasado algo con los bonos gusanos.ahora lo investigo 8:



Seria interesante saberlo, thanks adelantadas.

Edito: sigue bajando despues del cierre...


----------



## Efren (13 Ago 2010)

Con un cierre usano como este no me sorprendería perder los 10.200 en la apertura del lunes


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

He actualizado mi post anterior con la info. Para mas resenyas mirar la cnbc


----------



## rafaxl (13 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> He actualizado mi post anterior con la info. Para mas resenyas mirar la cnbc



Puedes explicar un poco mejor la info?? ha vendido papelitos estatales, que consecuencias puede tener-tiene?

Gracias!!


----------



## Efren (13 Ago 2010)

Pimco Cuts Government Debt, Boosts Emerging Markets - Bloomberg


----------



## debianita (13 Ago 2010)

Estoy en mode aifon. Es difícil escribir y mas desde un bar con unas copichuelas 
Por lo que he entendido Pimco ha soltado recientemente muchos papelitos de bonos americanos. Esto provoca miedo en dicho papel por lo tanto cuando quieran colocar nuevos papeles los usanos tendrán Que
pagar mas intereses.
Saludos oseznos


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2010)

Pimco fue la que no hace ni dos meses recomendaba "vender España" (literal), esto es, deshacerse de todo lo que oliera a papel español.

Vale que Pimco gestiona el mayor fondo de renta variable del mundo (como suena), pero eso no obsta para que sean unos tocapelotas sin pelotas, que diría Bill Murray.

No digo que no haya que "vender España" (si por mí fuera, habría que quemarla). Pero que esos señores de Pimco juegan al pim-pam-pum según les viene y según les va, pues también.

en fin en fin, de la vega verde...





debianita dijo:


> Estoy en mode aifon. Es difícil escribir y mas desde un bar con unas copichuelas
> Por lo que he entendido Pimco ha soltado recientemente muchos papelitos de bonos americanos. Esto provoca miedo en dicho papel por lo tanto cuando quieran colocar nuevos papeles los usanos tendrán Que
> pagar mas intereses.
> Saludos oseznos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2010)

Pues con la tonteria han vuelto a caer los usanos

Me parece que para la semana que viene vamos a seguir guaneando


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pimco fue la que no hace ni dos meses recomendaba "vender España" (literal), esto es, deshacerse de todo lo que oliera a papel español.
> 
> Vale que Pimco gestiona el mayor fondo de renta variable del mundo (como suena), pero eso no obsta para que sean unos tocapelotas sin pelotas, que diría Bill Murray.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo con un leve matiz, Pimco no gestiona el mayor fondo de renta variable del mundo, sino de renta *fija*.

Es un pequeño matiz técnico pero a mi entender tiene su importancia


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ago 2010)

Buenos días
Veo frecuentemente a los de Pimco en CNBC: Son colaboradores comentando el mercado de deuda.Desde la primavera anunciaron que desharían posiciones en bonos usa y PIGS.El bono usa tiene una relación riesgo/beneficio en deterioro.Ahora con el yield en mínimos.
Un PIG como Grecia tiene el 2Yr por encima del 10%.¿Se pagará?Mejor bund y emergentes.
S2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ago 2010)

INVOCO A LOS OSOS... *HINDENBURG OMEN* 

El dia 11 de agosto, en el mercado de acciones de Nueva York (NYSE), casi se produjo un raro patrón conocido como señal “Hindenburg Omen” de crash de mercados.

Se tienen que dar las siguientes condiciones:

*1.-Máximos de 52 semanas > 70 . Fueron 105 SI
2.-Mínimos de 52 semanas > 70. Fueron 67 (faltaron pues, sólo 3) NO
3.-Máximos de 52 semanas/Mínimos de 52 semanas < 2. Fue 105/67 = 1.57. SI
4.-La media de 10 semanas del NYSE ascendiendo. SI
5- El McClellan Oscillator negativo SI
*
Para confirmar esta señal se deben producir 2 dias más de estas características en el plazo de un mes, desde que se produce el primer Hindenburg Omen

Y ahora lo mas importante ¿para que coño sirve el Hindenburg Omen?

Repasando los datos históricos, la probabilidad de un movimiento de más de un 5% a la baja después de una señal confirmada Hindenburg Omen fue de un 77%, y por lo general se lleva a cabo en los próximos cuarenta días.

La probabilidad de una venta de pánico fue del 41% y la probabilidad de una caída de la bolsa importante fue del 24%.

Sin embargo, la presencia de una señal confirmada Hindenburg Omen, no significa necesariamente que el mercado de valores bajará, aunque si es verdad el caso contrario: cada fuerte periodo bajista en Bolsa de Nueva York desde 1985, ha estado precedida por una señal Hindenburg.

Debido a la muy específica y aleatoria naturaleza de los criterios Hindenburg Omen, es posible que este fenómeno sea simplemente un caso de sobreajuste. Es decir, si en una base datos lo suficiente amplia se prueban una gran cantidad de diferentes variables, es probable que se encuentren eventuales correlaciones, pero que en realidad no tengan un valor significativo predictivo.

El hecho es que, de las últimas 25 señales confirmadas, sólo el 8% (dos), no han podido predecir al menos una leve (2,0% a 4,9%) bajada, por lo que podemos decir que es un indicador técnico imperfecto, pero que funciona con cierta eficacia.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

El día 12, quedó así...

*1.- Nº de acciones en máximos de 52 semanas (N52wH) > 70 (>2.2% de las acciones cotizadas en el NYSE). Fueron 92
2.- Nº de acciones en mínimos de 52 semanas (N52wL) > 70. Fueron 81.
3.- Cociente N52wH/N52wL < 2. 92/81 = 1.14
4.- Media de 10 semanas del NYSE ascendiendo. SI
5.- McClellan Oscillator negativo. SI*

Tonuel, vete preparando los certificados... :


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (14 Ago 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un recuento de Elliott muy bajista que he preparado para el blog.

Recuento “a lo Pretcher” del Ibex futuro. | Opciones y Futuros

En principio le doy una probabilidad baja de cumplimiento, salvo que hubiera algún "cisne negor" que se cruzara por el camino.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Bob Page (14 Ago 2010)

Parece que están preparando un refrescante guanizado de naranja veraniego.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Os dejo por aquí un recuento de Elliott muy bajista que he preparado para el blog.
> 
> Recuento “a lo Pretcher” del Ibex futuro. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> ...



Es exactamente en el que yo trabajo...  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a-53.html#post3116068

Saludos...


----------



## carloszorro (14 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es exactamente en el que yo trabajo...  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a-53.html#post3116068
> 
> Saludos...



¿Y si fuese un abc y comienzo de un miniciclo lateral alcista por el calentón que pretende la FED para retrasar el crash unos meses?ienso::


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (14 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es exactamente en el que yo trabajo...  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a-53.html#post3116068
> 
> Saludos...



Veo entonces que no soy el único 

Yo lo llevaba discutiendo hace tiempo con otro amigo, mejor Elliottista que yo.

salu2.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2010)

Los 8800 son claves para que se cumpla el escenario.

Todavía queda trecho por recorrer, pero espero que llegue ahí abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ago 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Y si fuese un abc y comienzo de un miniciclo lateral alcista por el calentón que pretende la FED para retrasar el crash unos meses?ienso::



Hola Carlos...  Esta es una opción que daría la razón a los toros a medio plazo y a los osos a largo... no sé si es exactamente lo que tienes en mente, porque creo que te refieres a un nuevo movimiento impulsivo al alza, yo sigo pensando en que a largo plazo, el ciclo acabó en el 16xxx del Ibex, ahora toca una corrección ABC, la bajada al 67xx es la A, parece que el 12xxx es la B, pero podría ser la A de la B, la bajada al 85xx la B de la B, y ahora quedaría un nuevo tramo al alza para acabar la C de la B, y entonces comenzaría la gran Onda C... en las próximas semanas se verá el desenlace... aunque yo sigo pensando más en que la onda B acabó en el 12xxx y estamos inmersos en la C (tengo ganas de guano... )







Saludos...

Nota: Las flechas están puestas sin sentido numérico alguno...
Nota2: En el conteo de tu gráfico, no me gusta que la Onda1 impulsiva suba en abc, yo la recontaría con 1-2-3 y ahora estaríamos en la 4...


----------



## pollastre (15 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo con un leve matiz, Pimco no gestiona el mayor fondo de renta variable del mundo, sino de renta *fija*.
> 
> Es un pequeño matiz técnico pero a mi entender tiene su importancia



Ud. siempre tan incisivo


----------



## rafaxl (15 Ago 2010)

Arriba con esto que se acerca el lunes ya.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (16 Ago 2010)

Buenas noches.

Os pongo el enlace al estudio que hago semanalmente del vencimiento del Eurostoxx, ya que esta semana vence agosto.

Vencimientos del Eurostoxx – 13/08/2010 | Opciones y Futuros

Hay novedades interesantes en los meses de septiembre y octubre que apuntarían a que, de momento, no debería haber grandes caídas.

La verdad es que, después de la semana pasada, me ha sorprendido el resultado...


----------



## MateAmargo (16 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> INVOCO A LOS OSOS... *HINDENBURG OMEN*
> 
> El dia 11 de agosto, en el mercado de acciones de Nueva York (NYSE), casi se produjo un raro patrón conocido como señal “Hindenburg Omen” de crash de mercados.
> 
> ...




Es increible el ruido que se está produciendo con este tema. Una cosa es que el articulo de zero hedge lo levanten los sitios conspiranoicos de siempre, y otra distinta es que aparezca en el Wsj, reuters, alphaville del FT, y todos los sitios de trading y economía. No es un dato menor esto.

De no creer la que está liando el de Zero Hedge.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

Hola de nuevo señores.

Veo que el viernes hubo movimiento en la zona de 10200, quedan posiciones abiertas en ese punto.
Parece que abriremos planitos, aunque quiere tirar para arriba. Según se desarrolle la primera hora realizaremos o bien ampliaremos, según vayan soltando objetivos. Un punto clave de ventas fuertes el 10.180.

Espero que disfruten de plusvalías para hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2010)

como viene el Ibex?
Cordobesa dice que hoy puede subir, con lo cual la idea sería coger la apertura si es a la baja, luego la subida y volver a ponerse corto....... que facil es decirlo, otro cosa es que salga, y saber en que puntos.

Yo sigo con mi IBEX INVERSO, a cuanto podría venderlo hoy para intentar pillar la subida.

Buenos dias...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2010)

parece que ha abierto con ganas de subir, con lo cual se joden mis expectativas, y me quedaré con mi inverso esperando que estoy caiga.....


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Ago 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Os habéis quedado todos cortos? Que silencio... ienso:

Alguno de los que tengan opciones de ver gráficos con el Konkorde (creo era...) para ver el tema de las manos gordas (y ganas sobre todo  ), ¿me podríais decir si en las últimas 2 semanas han vendido mucho?. Se de una agencia que se ha jartado a soltar, pero no me hago la idea de como queda relativamente UPS (la empresa es Mapfre).

Un saludo


----------



## debianita (16 Ago 2010)

Venga chicos empujar, que nos vamos para abajo :XX:

Buenos dias y tal 

Hoy estoy muy liadito testeando el broker plus de bankinter, de momento una gozada


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2010)

hasta donde podría llegar esta bajada antes de rebotar un poco?


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Ya veo que estais saltando todos a la vez para ver si se hunde... 

Buenos y productivos dias.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Que esta pasando para que se hunda tan rapido??


----------



## Efren (16 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que esta pasando para que se hunda tan rapido??



mira un poco más arriba 



Cordobesa dijo:


> Un punto clave de ventas fuertes el 10.180.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Os habéis quedado todos cortos? Que silencio... ienso:
> 
> ...



Buenos días... 

Maphre diario y Maphre semanal:













Pruebo largos en 10150, SL 10135...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que esta pasando para que se hunda tan rapido??



Buenos días
Rafaxl:
Es que subió rápido.
Sigo corto
Estoy callado preparando un burbureportaje expo 2008.
Mucha gente pregunta que fué de los pabellones.
Tengo respuestas.Todas dolorosas.

Pido un favor,ya que tengo confianza con vosotros.
¿Puedo colgar una foto a ver que tal sale de tamaño?Siempre cuelgo los gráficos pequeños y necesito que me digais si salen bien.
S2


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Ago 2010)

La puedes colgar y mirar en vista previa como queda sin necesidad de publicarla.

Wanoss días a todos


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ago 2010)

No entiendo como una imagen de 800 x 600 se me queda en la mitad.Algo raro me pasa siempre.Agggggghhhh!!


----------



## Interesado (16 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No entiendo como una imagen de 800 x 600 se me queda en la mitad.Algo raro me pasa siempre.Agggggghhhh!!



Pues si la subes a imageshack y la adjuntas con el icono de las montañitas y el sol debería ir. 

Te la muestra más pequeña, pero si haces click se amplia. Como las que ha puesto LCASC unos posts más arriba.


----------



## Malus (16 Ago 2010)

Muy buenas a todos!
He leido en otros foros que los vencimientos de este viernes podrian provocar un rebote. 
Vosotros que opinais?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pues si la subes a imageshack y la adjuntas con el icono de las montañitas y el sol debería ir.
> 
> Te la muestra más pequeña, pero si haces click se amplia. Como las que ha puesto LCASC unos posts más arriba.



El forero José Hinojosa usa album Picasa.Trabajaré en ello de madrugada.
THX por los consejos.

Ya llevo 220 puntos de Ibex en la buchaca.Mejor que cuando perdía 400 
Compré en 10393 al publicar los stress test.Hasta los 85xx hay tiempo.
Me piro a entrenar.
S2


----------



## carvil (16 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1068 resistencia 1085



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Seguimos latereando, hacia arriba y hacia abajo, es dificil ver hacia donde nos llevarán los bandazos en este momento.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

ENCUESTA EMPIRE STATE MANUFACTURING - EEUU 


En agosto 7,1 vs 8,25 esperado.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

El euro disparado.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Os he pillado en la siesta eh?? que tal pinta la tarde?? tendremos rebotillo o seguiremos abajo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Veo que no me he perdido nada en estas últimas 2 horas... seguimos metidos en este gran canal bajista...







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos!
> He leido en otros foros que los vencimientos de este viernes podrian provocar un rebote.
> Vosotros que opinais?



Es fácil que esta semana acabe siendo alcista, la clave estará en los 106x del S&P, si se pierden podemos ver un buen tramo a la baja, pero todo apunta a que aguantarán hasta el vencimiento...

De todas formas, cuando todo el mundo espera una cosa, acaba pasando la contraria... :rolleye:

Saludos...

Edito: En el Ibex, muy importante la zona 10080-10100...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2010)

Pues parece que quiere guanear un rato


----------



## Malus (16 Ago 2010)

Venga que esta pillando carrerilla...::


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Siendo el ibex la puta de barrio que es ya se ve los meneos que le meten parriba y pabajo xD.

Los usanos parece que pinchan...


----------



## Interesado (16 Ago 2010)

Sentimiento usano. Atención a la semana pasada.












"Al loro! Que no estamos tan mal!"


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Parece que se relaja un poco la bajadita no? ya me estaba emocionando, justo abrir los yankis y ploff peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2010)

Acabamos de raspar por arriba el canal bajista que he puesto antes... momento importante... ha sucedido al mismo tiempo que el S&P contado cerraba su gap...

Saludos...

Edit: Por ahora parece que para abajo, abro cortos con SL por encima del canal...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

VIX subiendo, el dow casi plano. A ver como termina esto.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2010)

Los lunes suelen ser días alcistas, pero en esta ocasión han querido asustarnos y ultimamente nos asustan mucho. El guano llegará pero yo creo que no toca ahora sino algo más adelante.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

Eso mismo digo yo, a ver como terminamos.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Ya estan los usanos, verde que te quiero verdeee.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Ahora si parece que lo quieren llevar arriba no? ha salido el dato de sentimiento constructor o algo asi, peor de lo esperado.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

Veamos si ahora rompe, nos dirigimos hacia máximos.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Veamos si ahora rompe, nos dirigimos hacia máximos.



De sesion?


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> De sesion?



Si, porque si fuera anual a alguien le da algo

Muy atento a los USA, las subidas y distribución tienen muy poco recorrido.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2010)

Antes de reanudar la caídas, el SP debe testar los 1100.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Si, porque si fuera anual a alguien le da algo
> 
> Muy atento a los USA, las subidas y distribución tienen muy poco recorrido.



Sigue sin fuerza, aguantamos unos minutos el último tirón y fuera.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2010)

Estooo ¿y si nos vamos a la playa, como decía Kujire el viernes?


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estooo ¿y si nos vamos a la playa, como decía Kujire el viernes?



Desde luego tiempo para ir voy a tener, tres meses obligados fuera del negocio y luego nuevas experiencias.

Dejo esto en liquidez, como debe ser. 

Cuidado con los nuevos que entran, que vienen con muchas ganas y son imprevisibles. Les hablaré del foro.

P.D. Los yankies mandan señales de movimiento después de nuestro cierre. Atentos a las 18,30 hora española.


Au Revoire.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ago 2010)

cordobesa dijo:


> desde luego tiempo para ir voy a tener, tres meses obligados fuera del negocio y luego nuevas experiencias.
> 
> Dejo esto en liquidez, como debe ser.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿tres meses???? :8::8::8:


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día de estar en la playa y operar a horas concretas, aunque hoy se han prodigado algo más, no han operado a las 11, ni a las 13, ni a las 16, ni a las 17.

Han estado vendedores hasta las 12 y luego han comprado, incluida la subasta, parece que esperan cosas mejores para mañana en apertura, hoy el volumen ha sido bastante alto en la mayoría de operaciones, tanto de compra como de venta.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Desde luego tiempo para ir voy a tener, tres meses obligados fuera del negocio y luego nuevas experiencias.
> 
> Dejo esto en liquidez, como debe ser.
> 
> ...



Pareceis traders de usar y tirar ¿os tiran a la papelera al cabo de un tiempo? ¿está aquel lugar lleno de basureros con pies de traders asomando? 

Y por último, pero no menos importante ¿nunca tradeais por cuenta propia como hacemos casi todos aquí?


----------



## debianita (16 Ago 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Desde luego tiempo para ir voy a tener, tres meses obligados fuera del negocio y luego nuevas experiencias.
> 
> Dejo esto en liquidez, como debe ser.
> 
> ...



Espero que uno de los nuevos sea Tonuel :baba: Mucha suerte Cordobesa, y no dejes de pasarte por aquí, te puedes crear un multinick para evitar problemas


----------



## pollastre (16 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pareceis traders de usar y tirar ¿os tiran a la papelera al cabo de un tiempo? ¿está aquel lugar lleno de basureros con pies de traders asomando?
> 
> Y por último, pero no menos importante ¿nunca tradeais por cuenta propia como hacemos casi todos aquí?




Agree. 
Técnicamente no parecen malos, me cuestiono por qué querría su empleador prescindir de ellos cual material reciclable cada N meses.

Y la verdad, menuda mierda que cada varios meses tengas que andar con el culo de aquí para allá.

Al respecto de por qué no operan por su cuenta, Mulder... pregúntate si su empleador les "prestaría" el software de operativa para que ellos hicieran sus propios pinitos por su cuenta. Va a ser que no


----------



## carlosjpc (16 Ago 2010)

> Iniciado por las cosas a su cauce Ver Mensaje
> 
> INVOCO A LOS OSOS... HINDENBURG OMEN
> 
> El dia 11 de agosto, en el mercado de acciones de Nueva York (NYSE), casi se produjo un raro patrón conocido como señal “Hindenburg Omen” de crash de mercados...



¿de donde sacas los datos? espero que nos mantengas informados de la repetición de patrones.

¿el hecho de deshacerse de stock options tanto en gerentes de Goldman Sachs como Deutsch Bank puede significar que huelen peligro? ¿cuanto puede tardar en reflejarse en la economía real un crack bursatil?

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Goldman-Sachs-CEO-makes-61M-apf-2724698505.html?x=0

Insider-Barometer: Manager der Deutschen Bank verkaufen Aktien - Finanzen - Aktien - Insider-Barometer - Handelsblatt.com


----------



## Atanor (16 Ago 2010)

Alguien que controle de renta fija, ¿que os parece este ETF? Lyxor ETF EuroMTS AAA Government Bond: Disclaimer-Lyxor ETF ES

Gracias!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2010)

Buenas noches... 

Los datos los saqué del foro de Kostarof FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: Otra curiosidad : Hindenburg Omen, si hay alguna novedad la pondré por aquí...

Hoy decía lo importante que era no perder el 1070 en el S&P, y es que es el fibo50% de toda la subida 1010-1130, de perderlo, bajaríamos al siguiente retroceso, el fibo61,8% que se encuentra en 1056 aprox.

El Ibex en cambio, comparado con el S&P500, ha perdido muy poco, no hemos llegado todavía ni al retroceso fibo38,2% que se encuentra en 10040... proporcionalmente, si hoy hubiésemos tocado el fibo50% (como los yankees), habríamos tocado el 975x... :8:

Hace días que os digo que el Advance Decline Net Difference en el Ibex, está en máximos históricos... hoy ha acabado en el -475,3 (nuevo récord histórico, 7º consecutivo en el último mes. Solo recordar que el rebote de Marzo09 se dió con valores -43 :8, en cambio en el DAX o en el DOW está en niveles muy normales e incluso positivos...

Para acabar, el Konkorde lleva dos días marcando ventas de manos fuertes en el Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2010)

Coñee parece que el dow se da la vuelta al igual que lleva haciendo todo el pu..to dia. Que aburrimiento de mes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Ago 2010)

No me olvido de vosotros aunque no os lea ni escriba...... me estoy sacando el titulo de patron de vela :rolleye:

que bonito es el mar y que fea la bolsa


----------



## pollastre (16 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me olvido de vosotros aunque no os lea ni escriba...... me estoy sacando el titulo de patron de vela :rolleye:
> 
> que bonito es el mar y que fea la bolsa




grandísimo zulópata... echo de menos sus bravatas en la victoria, y sus calamitosos posts en la derrota... honesto como pocos he conocido.

Vuelva pronto.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estooo ¿y si nos vamos a la playa, como decía Kujire el viernes?



Buenas noches:
Desde el curro,02:25
Mal momento para la playa.
El Nikkei acaba de romper a la baja el triángulo.Y tiene un "lomo" de más de 2000 puntos.
Paciencia.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2010)

Pues los CFDs del chulibex ni se inmutan, hoyga.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pues los CFDs del chulibex ni se inmutan, hoyga.



Nikkei -1,17% 03:18

Es otra guerra.Pero nikkei es el índice cuyo gráfico tiene una lectura más clara.
S2 nocturnos


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Nikkei -1,17% 03:18
> 
> Es otra guerra.Pero nikkei es el índice cuyo gráfico tiene una lectura más clara.
> S2 nocturnos



Con un soporte férreo en los 9.000 que visita regularmente desde hace un añito. Tiene miedo a volar. Será que todavía tiene presente la dura caída desde los 40.000 :rolleye:


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2010)

El miedo a volar lo va perdiendo.Últimamente le resbala Wall Street.
Hay que tener fe...


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2010)

Habéis visto el Ibex 35, el hilo que nunca duerme. 

¿Dónde está el guano? El Eurostoxx tiene ganas de fiesta...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> grandísimo zulópata... echo de menos sus bravatas en la victoria, y sus calamitosos posts en la derrota... honesto como pocos he conocido.
> 
> Vuelva pronto.



sera en septiembre, en agosto estoy " muy ocupado " descubriendo los secretos de la navegacion a vela en un curso de 10 horas diarias navegando ............. ya hacemos planes para un viaje de un par de meses a bordo de nuestra propia nave ( previo pago y compra de la misma :S ) .

Parece mentira como las prioridades del invierno pierden todo interes en verano, tanto es asi que ni siquiera teniendo posiciones abiertas ( pocas, solo 3 minis ) me molesto en mirarlas, apenas una o dos veces por semana.

!!! que bonita es la vida de la cigarra y cuan lamentable fue su muerte !!! :´( :´( :´(


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

Zuloman se va a perder el guano. Bah 3 minis ... eso es de pobres, tendria que haber pillado 3 gordos, así podría comprarse el y*te 8:

El futuro del guarribex pepón


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zuloman se va a perder el guano. Bah 3 minis ... eso es de pobres, tendria que haber pillado 3 gordos, así podría comprarse el y*te 8:
> 
> El futuro del guarribex pepón



disculpeme Deabinita pero mi sensacion personal es que lo que es de pobres es trabajar en verano ¿ donde quedaron aquellos 3 meses de veraneo de mi juventud? la teoria de la neoesclavitud se va instalando en vuestras vidas, menos mal que algunos como yo mantienen firme el estandarte de la libertad y el disfrute estival .......... no sus preocupeis zagales......que ya disfruto yo por todos los sufridores que trabajan en verano 

No sabe usted Debianita la pena que me doy a bordo del katamaran de 12 metros con 4 camarotes, dos baños y salon , me siento realmente pobre y desgraciado  ..... por cierto, a las 10 zarpamos.


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> disculpeme Deabinita pero mi sensacion personal es que lo que es de pobres es trabajar en verano ¿ donde quedaron aquellos 3 meses de veraneo de mi juventud? la teoria de la neoesclavitud se va instalando en vuestras vidas, menos mal que algunos como yo mantienen firme el estandarte de la libertad y el disfrute estival .......... no sus preocupeis zagales......que ya disfruto yo por todos los sufridores que trabajan en verano
> 
> No sabe usted Debianita la pena que me doy a bordo del katamaran de 12 metros con 4 camarotes, dos baños y salon , me siento realmente pobre y desgraciado  ..... por cierto, a las 10 zarpamos.




Perdone ustec, pero un embarcación sin mozas es como una bolsa sin cortos 8: Yo curro para levantar el país inocho: . Mentira, mi misión es jubilarme a los 40, como ya me queda poco tengo que trabajar más duro :rolleye:

Ahora en serio, disfrute de sus vacaciones Zuloman

EDIT: Entendiendo mozas como las señoritas que se paseaban por la mansión de Hugh Hefner, su suegra no vale


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

Hoy tenemos subasta:

El Tesoro espera colocar entre 4.500 y 5.500 millones en letras a 12 y 18 meses - 16/08/10 - 2381271 - elEconomista.es

Estaremos atentos para meter cortos intradia :baba:

Datos del dia

09:00 Balanza Comercial (Hispanistan)

10:30 Índice de Precios de Consumo (Inglaterra)

11:00 Índice de Clima Empresarial (Zew) (Alemania)

14:30 Precios de la Producción Industrial (USA)

15:15 Índice de Producción Industrial (USA)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2010)

Buenos días... 

El S&P en nocturno, no ha podido con el 1084, fibo38,2% y se repliega hasta los 1080... será muy interesante la jornada de hoy. Los indicadores comienzan a cortar al alza...

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

Alguien sabe a que hora es la subasta de bonos?

De momento pinta bien para los guanistas, almenos a esa conclusión llego viendo la tabla que acaba de poner el tito Cárpa en su web


----------



## carvil (17 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia en el E-Mini 1085 soporte 1061

Crudo resistencia 75.7 soporte zona de 70$

Euro resistencia 1.288 soporte 1.27


WMT earnings Est./.96 Before Market


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Dejad la playa guaneross que hay que tirar esto como sea . De momento mañana tranquila, a ver como reacciona a la subasta de bonos.


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

La subasta fantabulosa, venga para arriba!! 
El Tesoro coloca 5.500 millones en letras a un tipo más barato que en julio en Cincodias.com


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (17 Ago 2010)

Una semana más, añado otro libro a la lista de comentados. En esta ocasión uno de historia de las burbujas.

Libros de bolsa. Breve historia de la euforia financiera. | Opciones y Futuros

Este debería ser de obligada lectura, junto con El Crash de 1929 antes de operar en los mercados…


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (17 Ago 2010)

*Libros de bolsa*

Una semana más, añado otro libro a la lista de comentados. En esta ocasión uno de historia de las burbujas.

Libros de bolsa. Breve historia de la euforia financiera. | Opciones y Futuros

Este debería ser de obligada lectura, junto con El Crash de 1929 antes de operar en los mercados…


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (17 Ago 2010)

Vaya, siento la repetición.

Me ha puesto que tenía que esperar 30 segundos para enviarlo y, cuando lo hago, veo que ha salido duplicado :-(


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Joder repunta el crudo, la bolsa, el euro... menos mal que los lunes eran alcistas que sino...:XX::XX::XX:

Toma pepon, ven aqui que te sacudo. Los usanos vienen muy verdes hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Esto no tiene peso?? cuando quieren bien que tiene:

ZEW ALEMANIA 





En agosto 14,0 vs 21,2 esperado. Condiciones actuales 44,3.


----------



## Rapier (17 Ago 2010)

entramos con todo entonces?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Alguien sabe que le pasa al crudo para pegar ese boinazo??

A ver como evoluciona el ibex con la subasta y el dato aleman.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Parece que se decide el ibex ya no? Que mierda de dia desde luego. Ni arriba ni abajo, ni quieto jajajaj.

Hay alguien por ahi?


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que se decide el ibex ya no? Que mierda de dia desde luego. Ni arriba ni abajo, ni quieto jajajaj.
> 
> Hay alguien por ahi?



 aqui con el punto de mira y el dedo en el gatillo, apunto de meter minis cortos con stop ajustado

EDIT: Dentro :baba:

EDIT2: Saltó el SL


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Bombazo, que hijos de puta. A ver donde lo llevan pero estan haciendo el mono a base de bien.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2010)

Canal intradiario en el Ibex...







Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Una semana más, añado otro libro a la lista de comentados. En esta ocasión uno de historia de las burbujas.
> 
> Libros de bolsa. Breve historia de la euforia financiera. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> Este debería ser de obligada lectura, junto con El Crash de 1929 antes de operar en los mercados…



Hola Javier!.

Muy bueno tu blog, pero muy malo tu libro:no:. Todo es propaganda neokeynesiana. Si te interesa la tematica, por si acaso no los conoces, cosa que dudo te recomendaría estos.

Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

AMEXPAT :: Really simple real estate listing syndication services

Groucho Marx en 1929


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Alguien lo entiende?? lleva todo el dia saliendo malos datos, mas los que estan saliendo ahora de eeuu de vivienda y minoristas que son malos y la bolsa parriba... mi no entender.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien lo entiende?? lleva todo el dia saliendo malos datos, mas los que estan saliendo ahora de eeuu de vivienda y minoristas que son malos y la bolsa parriba... mi no entender.



doctor doctor nadie me escucha 
doctor: el siguiente por favor


Algo así parecen tus posts. 
Todo el mundo está en la playa, creo que trabajando estamos cuatro pringaos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien lo entiende?? lleva todo el dia saliendo malos datos, mas los que estan saliendo ahora de eeuu de vivienda y minoristas que son malos y la bolsa parriba... mi no entender.




Los datos,sean buenos o malos, se interpretarán a conveniencia de los mercados.
Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre y tal


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2010)

5 pringaos...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 5 pringaos...



Entre todos hacemos un bote de "_Pringles_"


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pecata minuta dijo:


> doctor doctor nadie me escucha
> doctor: el siguiente por favor
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo me estoy dando un buen maratón de programación estos días y solo es para tener todos mis (ya) numerosos s-c-r-i-p-t-s con objetos para poder encarar nuevos proyectos de programación más fácilmente.

Al principio no valía la pena pero la cosa ha crecido de una manera que ya no es recomendable mantener todo el código que tengo disperso tal como está, hay que simplificar y no tratar de reinventar la rueda en cada nuevo proyecto.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> doctor doctor nadie me escucha
> doctor: el siguiente por favor
> 
> 
> ...





Es lo que tiene no tener vacaciones, mal tiempo, examenes y aficion a esto.

Pepón!!! ven a mi!!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2010)

¡¡¡Que alguien encierre a pepón!!!


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Me temo que ya lo han dejado suelto y la esta liando...


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2010)

El esepe esta desmadrado... Los 1100 parecen un buen punto para darle cera...
Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2010)

Pepon se pidió la primera quincena de vacas sin duda


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Mirad lo que ha puesto carpatos:



> Y llegó el movimiento bajista Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui las graficas:

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/popup.asp?src=/upload/comentarios/17820101643313_maxglo_grande.gif

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/popup.asp?src=/upload/comentarios/17820101643314_maxglodos_grande.gif


----------



## Kujire (17 Ago 2010)

> *Nuestro indicador MaxgloVolSys no nos falló*, nuevamente, y la señal de venta que confirmamos en los días siguientes a nuestro análisis cada día se está haciendo más clara, nuestra media de corto plazo ha cortado la línea 0, confirmando la señal de venta a corto.
> 
> 
> 
> También el Indicador de Fuerza, RSI, ha perdido el soporte del Canal Ascendente en el que se movía y este indicador suele adelantar el movimiento de precio con muchísima antelación, así que aunque rebotemos, creo que los objetivos bajistas serán conseguidos en el futuro, sólo hay que medir la fuerza que tendrán los Gobiernos para intentar parar las caídas que se avecinan porque el paro, *nuestro único indicador fiable, no emite señales positivas*.



Dow Jones 10,447.74 +145.73 (1.41%)
S&P 500 1,096.57 +17.19 (1.59%)
Nasdaq 2,218.32 +36.45 (1.67%)







_qué duro es esto de la bolsa..._​


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow Jones 10,447.74 +145.73 (1.41%)
> S&P 500 1,096.57 +17.19 (1.59%)
> Nasdaq 2,218.32 +36.45 (1.67%)
> 
> ...



En eso mismo estoy pensando ahora:XX::XX::XX:. Este personaje debe estar usando hemoal con pistola de aire comprimido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2010)

Predecíamos que nuestro índice *subiría, desde los 10.400 en que nos encontrábamos, hacia los entornos de los 10.940* para, posteriormente, comenzar un proceso bajista que podría llevarle a los 9.281 como caída potencial.

Antes, se iría soportando en los 10.490, 10.318 *y los 10.150 puntos.*







Este tio es un crack... Máximo 10953, Mínimo 10143... :8:

Como clave el 92xx le hacemos la ola en el foro! )

PD: Aprovecho para decir, que el Konkorde sigue dando por tercer día consecutivo, venta de manos fuertes...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2010)

Unas mandriladas veraniegas para esos "ejpertos" bursátiles


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy los leoncios se han dejado la playa y han vuelto cargados de compras, ha sido un día de volumen normal como el resto del año y han comprado paquetes de más de 1000 órdenes algunas veces, en general mucha actividad y mucho volumen.

El saldo negativo no ha asomado en ningún momento del día, aunque en subasta han vendido.

He comprobado algún posible fallo en mis datos pero todo parece estar en orden.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2010)

Entonces, ¿cortos o largos? ::::::


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2010)

Ud., Srta., da sentido a este sinsentido que son los mercados...

No se vaya muy lejos, ¿querrá Ud.?




Kujire dijo:


> Dow Jones 10,447.74 +145.73 (1.41%)
> S&P 500 1,096.57 +17.19 (1.59%)
> Nasdaq 2,218.32 +36.45 (1.67%)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2010)

Esta semana toca vencimientos

Ya sabeís, las cartas las marcan más de la cuenta


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta semana toca vencimientos
> 
> Ya sabeís, las cartas las marcan más de la cuenta



Si las marcan como la chati de la foto si que me pongo "largo" :.


Spoiler


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

¿Que hay de lo mio dohtoo??

Ibex bajando 40 puntos, que giro a partir del cierre usano... les habra entrado el miedo porque los tipos duros de moody´s se han puesto de morritos...?


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2010)

Su nuevo avatar es autenticamente _old school_...



rafaxl dijo:


> ¿Que hay de lo mio dohtoo??
> 
> Ibex bajando 40 puntos, que giro a partir del cierre usano... les habra entrado el miedo porque los tipos duros de moody´s se han puesto de morritos...?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Su nuevo avatar es autenticamente _old school_...



:

Era hora de cambiar ya.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ago 2010)

Ale burbus,saltad de la cama y a preparar la cafetera!!

Que por muchos arabescos que hagan los usanos,los asiáticos lo ven todo rojo.
Y yo tengo muuuucho sueeeeeño.
SSE Shanghai -0,63% Fut SP 1087 -2p 5:27 Hora Zulú de Hispanistán
S2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ago 2010)

El nikkei se está anotando una subida del 0,89%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ago 2010)

Estimados conforeros, quiero que sepan que desde hoy cuenta ustedes con un patron de vela entre sus filas, en cuanto venda la motora y me compre el velero voy a ahorrar una fortuna en gasolina  .


Bueno me voy a mis labores ludicas, intenten bajarme el ibex lo mas posible antes del vencimiento please :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Como estos días estoy trasteando con el excel voy a poner un vídeo con un gráfico en el que se ve la evolución del vencimiento de opciones del Eurostoxx más favorable para las manos fuertes.

Se puede cambiar la fecha del gráfico con un botón y poner o quitar zoom para ver la zona del vencimiento más favorable con detalle.

Los datos de hoy están en tiempo real sacados de Interdín, pero claro, hay tan poco movimiento que no se aprecia ningún cambio.

El detalle del gráfico sólo va de 50 en 50 puntos del índice, pero está claro que el vencimiento más favorable está en el entorno del 2700, las subidas por encima del 2700 son ahora mismo más "caras" para las manos fuertes que las bajadas.

La idea de probar los gráficos dinámicos de excel con esto se la debo al forero Opcionesyfuturos, que conste.

Ahí va el vídeo:


MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Abner (18 Ago 2010)

Señor Pollastre, señor pollastre. ¿Cómo va su proyecto de programación sobre GPU? Cuando lo tenga postee algo de su experiencia, rendimientos y tecnologías que ha usado, please. 
Estuve mirando el tema por curiosidad, usando OpenTK, un wrapper de OpenCL para C# (yo es que cuando veo código en C++ me dan ganas de degomitar, lo siento), pero haciendo pruebas sencillas me iba más lento lo que hice supuestamente en la GPU que con la CPU. Además, que la estructura de datos más grande que podía usar era una matriz de 4x4. Voy a ver si puedo tirar por el lado de DirectCompute, o SlimDX pero parece que el tema está muy verde aún en cuanto ejemplos y documentación. 

P.D: Mmm, parece que hoy va a haber guanizado de limón para refrescarnos el día.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2010)

Cuando lo tenga operativo postearé algunos números comparando el rendimiento de GPU vS CPU+GPU.... no obstante, aún tardará algún tiempo. El tema de openCL no es baladí, en particular la sincronización de tareas paralelas entre múltiples cores, y ahora mismo esto no está en el "top" de mis prioridades, ya que de momento voy "tirando" dejando a los dos i7 recalculando por las noches, y otro tipo de optimizaciones menores.

Así me las voy apañando de momento, hasta que tenga lista la implementación GPGPU...




Abner dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, señor pollastre. ¿Cómo va su proyecto de programación sobre GPU? Cuando lo tenga postee algo de su experiencia, rendimientos y tecnologías que ha usado, please.
> Estuve mirando el tema por curiosidad, usando OpenTK, un wrapper de OpenCL para C# (yo es que cuando veo código en C++ me dan ganas de degomitar, lo siento), pero haciendo pruebas sencillas me iba más lento lo que hice supuestamente en la GPU que con la CPU. Además, que la estructura de datos más grande que podía usar era una matriz de 4x4. Voy a ver si puedo tirar por el lado de DirectCompute, o SlimDX pero parece que el tema está muy verde aún en cuanto ejemplos y documentación.
> 
> P.D: Mmm, parece que hoy va a haber guanizado de limón para refrescarnos el día.
> Suerte a todos.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias compis. La mañana promete pero despues de lo visto ayer, no me fio ni de mi mismo. Ui ui que el chulibex se esta relajando...


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ago 2010)

Fue bonito mientras duro. Alemanes en verde, futuros usa casi casi y el ibex recupera. ¿Ha habido alguna noticia o algo?


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2010)

Hay que reconocer y admirar la maestría leoncia... están tirando los niveles con tiralíneas, los tíos son finos, finos.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (18 Ago 2010)

Llevaba unos días pensando en la misma reflexión que acaba de hacer Cárpatos hace un rato respecto al Bund y el Eurostoxx, así que he preparado un gráfico para el blog en el que se ve como el último tramo de rebote del eurostoxx se hace con el Bund rompiendo máximos…

Correlación Eurostoxx-Bund. | Opciones y Futuros

¿Nos la irán a pegar con una distribución antes de una castaña importante en las bolsas?. La verdad es que yo barajo caídas importantes en las próximas semanas, aunque de momento el estudio del eurostoxx no parece apuntar en ese sentido, por lo que ando comedido y a la espera. Mientras no haya confirmación de giro de este rebote, mejor operar a favor del mismo o quedarse mirando.

Salu2.


----------



## Interesado (18 Ago 2010)

Aunque sigo creyendo que las caídas son inminentes, sería lógico pensar que están esperando a que el gacelerío vuelva de vacaciones y diga "Mira Marujita: la bolsa está subiendo como un cohete y tenemos la suerte de que acaba de corregir, así que es un buen momento para entrar". Y entonces lo tirarán.

En otras palabras, que necesitamos volumen para que esto caiga.


----------



## crisis? (18 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Aunque sigo creyendo que las caídas son inminentes, sería lógico pensar que están esperando a que el gacelerío vuelva de vacaciones y diga "Mira Marujita: la bolsa está subiendo como un cohete y tenemos la suerte de que acaba de corregir, así que es un buen momento para entrar". Y entonces lo tirarán.
> 
> En otras palabras, que necesitamos volumen para que esto caiga.



Hoy no hacen más que decir que hay buenas oportunidades, que es el momento, porque el mercado está barato...


----------



## Samzer (18 Ago 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Hoy no hacen más que decir que hay buenas oportunidades, que es el momento, porque el mercado está barato...



Me ha recordado a la Ministra de Vivienda que cada vez que abre la boca es para decir esa frase.

¿No irán a poner un Ministerio de la Bolsa? :XX:


----------



## David Castro (18 Ago 2010)

yo opino lo mismo. Creo que veremos al Ibex llegar hasta casi los 11.000, para después pegarse una galleta de órdago.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (18 Ago 2010)

He estado haciendo un repaso al estudio de vencimientos. Lo he colgado con solo las tablas, ya que no ha cambiado gran cosa desde el viernes pasado…

Al que quiera ver los % ITM para agosto y septiembre, ahí los tiene.

Repaso del vencimiento del viernes. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (18 Ago 2010)

Vaya, voy progresando, ¡me han ascendido a BECARIO!... jajaja


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Veo que esto está hoy bastante apagado, casi todo el mundo en la playa, supongo. Yo sigo reorganizando todos mis programas y ya tengo el sistema bastante avanzado, en breve empezaré a hacer cosas nuevas.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

Han empezado el día vendiendo, pero a partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar y vender durante toda la sesión, donde también ha habido bastante movimiento, el saldo iba de negativo a positivo y viceversa con cada compra y cada venta sin decidirse claramente por ninguno de los lados.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que hoy era el día de marear tras la subida de ayer, siguen largos pero quieren que veamos muestras de debilidad aunque ellos no parezcan tener tantas dudas. Al menos esa es la impresión que me da.


----------



## Kujire (18 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Veo que esto está hoy bastante apagado, casi todo el mundo en la playa, supongo.



Estoy al mando :Baile: y sin prácitcas :cook: se nota????



> Parece que hoy era el día de marear tras la subida de ayer, siguen largos pero quieren que veamos muestras de debilidad aunque ellos no parezcan tener tantas dudas. Al menos esa es la impresión que me da.



jeje que cabroncetes son :Aplauso:

saludos a los Gamusinos :: donde está Apolito???


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ago 2010)

La semana de los vencimientos suele ser horrible para tradear

Yo creo que el viernes por la tarde sacan de nuevo la escombrera


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ago 2010)

Otra vez repiten lo mismo que dias atras, de mas a menos y al cerrar pabajo. Intrigante el detalle. Me he perdido la tarde pero veo que no ha habido nada interesante.

Buenas y frescas noches.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Otra vez repiten lo mismo que dias atras, de mas a menos y al cerrar pabajo. Intrigante el detalle. Me he perdido la tarde pero veo que no ha habido nada interesante.
> 
> Buenas y frescas noches.



¿has mirado los futuros?

El sp roza ahora mismo los 1087. Ha pegado un ostión considerable.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿has mirado los futuros?
> 
> El sp roza ahora mismo los 1087. Ha pegado un ostión considerable.



En ello ando, por eso comentaba que llevan un par de dias con la misma jugada. En fin, seguiremos con el partido del sevilla porque lo que es el dia ha sido un toston.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿has mirado los futuros?
> 
> El sp roza ahora mismo los 1087. Ha pegado un ostión considerable.



La caida ha sido justo tras el cierre.

Algo traman y no es bueno


----------



## @@strom (18 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La caida ha sido justo tras el cierre.
> 
> Algo traman y no es bueno



Creo que han reportado NTAP, SNDK y BRCD, empresas del Nasdaq 100.
Bajan alrededor del 4% en el after, de ahi la caida de los futuros.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Buenos días,

la niña recomienda a los osos que hoy se queden en sus grutas y no asomen demasiado la cabeza. Avisadas quedan vuesas mercedes :


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Subimos pero sin demasiada convicción, o al menos eso es lo que parece, yo creo que si quieren subirlo más, pero poco a poco que no se vea que estamos demasiado pepones.

Según mi experiencia cuando se sube así una semana de vencimiento (aunque esta es menor) la siguiente suele ser alcista también.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

Buenos días...  Mi planning para hoy:







Saludos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2010)

mulder ya has cambiado tu impresión de que hay que ponerse corto?????????
llevas varios post diciendo que esto sube...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder ya has cambiado tu impresión de que hay que ponerse corto?????????
> llevas varios post diciendo que esto sube...



No espero bajadas hasta finales de agosto o principios de septiembre, creo que nos queda un máximo por hacer aun.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2010)

entonces aguanto con mi inverso.
gracias por dar esperanzas............


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Pues los osos están muy sueltos hoy parece


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues los osos están muy sueltos hoy parece



Se han ido a probar el suelo previsto del canal para hoy (10,309) a primera hora, pero con un poco de suerte ahí se les ha acabado la correa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

Por ahora respeta a la perfección el canal dibujado, más fácil imposible... )

Saludos...


----------



## Abner (19 Ago 2010)

No se si coincidiréis conmigo, ayer en el NASDAQ estuve echando un vistazo y casi todos los indicadores (MACD, RSI, estocástico) señalaban divergencias en esta subida (en el timing intradiario). ¿Es indicativo de que los leoncios lo están intentando sujetar? ¿Habrá sido por los vencimientos? ¿Hasta dónde estimáis que se lo van a llevar?


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde estimáis que se lo van a llevar?



Saberlo, eso no lo sabe nadie con seguridad... pero tú, por si acaso, no te pongas largo hoy a partir de 10,520


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2010)

Cachis, ya le han dado al boton verde otra vez. Que puta mierda de semana señores, toda la mañana planito tranquilo y luego zas! Ahora dicen que es porque la prevision de alemania de pib para el año que viene la suben de 1.9% a 3% :8::8::8::8: No se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Saberlo, eso no lo sabe nadie con seguridad... pero tú, por si acaso, no te pongas largo hoy a partir de 10,520



Ya hemos tocado el 20, como ves el panorama?buen chute el de hoy.


----------



## Abner (19 Ago 2010)

Mal rollo, basta que lo digan de forma oficial en medios de comunicación para que los leoncios nos revienten el guano.

Hanseatic Brokerhouse: "En las próximas semanas o meses va haber un susto importante" | Intereconomía


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Abner dijo:


> Mal rollo, basta que lo digan de forma oficial en medios de comunicación para que los leoncios nos revienten el guano.
> 
> Hanseatic Brokerhouse: "En las próximas semanas o meses va haber un susto importante" | Intereconomía



La verdad es que este señor se moja bastante poco, 'las próximas semanas o meses' es algo tan indefinido que nos quedamos igual y más estando octubre a dos meses de distancia 

En fin, yo creo que ahora hay que estar largos, pero siempre con stop porque el peligro de lo tiren es inminente, pero eso no quiere decir que haya que ignorar el sentido que tiene ahora el mercado.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya hemos tocado el 20, como ves el panorama?buen chute el de hoy.



Fíjate como el 10,520 está aguantando perfectamente, incluso ahora está formando una figura de doble techo... la proyección ha sido de libro.

Ahora bien, no todo son buenas noticias. Esperaba que se tocase el 10,520 más adelante en la sesión, no tan pronto como a esta hora.

Esto, unido a que no me creo una robasta en vísperas de vencimientos sin su rally de rigor, me hace pensar que más temprano que tarde derribarán el 10,520.

La niña marca los próximos techos de canal en 10,558 y 10,620. Elijan a su gusto, caballeros... pero yo, personalmente, ya no daría el 10,520 como refugio seguro para oseznos en la sesión de hoy.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

No es que sea un gran fan de esta figura (es tela de engañosa) pero en charts de 1 minuto hay ahora mismo un HCH con pullback a la clavicular en 10,512 que parece sacado de un manual de AT.

¿Me pregunto si "funcionará"?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

carlosjpc dijo:


> ¿de donde sacas los datos? espero que nos mantengas informados de la repetición de patrones.
> 
> ¿el hecho de deshacerse de stock options tanto en gerentes de Goldman Sachs como Deutsch Bank puede significar que huelen peligro? ¿cuanto puede tardar en reflejarse en la economía real un crack bursatil?
> 
> ...



Hola, actualizando el Hindenburg Omen...

*El martes día 17 el McClellan Oscillator giró a positivo (en el NYSE) manteniendose ayer día 18, también positivo, por lo que de momento, no hay posibilidad de segunda señal Hinderburg. Igualmente también ha descendido el número de acciones en mínimos (17 y 20 respectivamente), lo cual normaliza un tanto el mercado.

*Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2010)

Me estoy viendo aguantando hasta Noviembre las Mapfre para cobrar el dividendo... 

CVX MA lleva soltando acciones desde hace casi 2 semanas :8: y a millón o más la sesión.

Y dentro de poco "me parece" que me voy de Expatriado... xD como se hunda la bolsa, tardaré en enterarme... grrrr

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fíjate como el 10,520 está aguantando perfectamente, incluso ahora está formando una figura de doble techo... la proyección ha sido de libro.
> 
> Ahora bien, no todo son buenas noticias. Esperaba que se tocase el 10,520 más adelante en la sesión, no tan pronto como a esta hora.
> 
> ...



Tu niña se debe dedicar a hacer fibos, porque en 10520-10550 esta el fibo del 50% y en 10620 el del 61.8% de toda la caída. 

Yo creo que estamos haciendo una II, así que no debería pasar del 10620. Supongo que toca hacer un último ataque a la zona de los 1100 (con probable rotura en falso saltastops) antes de girarnos definitivamente.


----------



## Misterio (19 Ago 2010)

Me da que el dato de peticiones de subsidio ha salido malillo ...




> Paro semanal	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 500.000¡¡¡ mucho peor de lo esperado...




Algo era ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Vamonos a los infiernos ya


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tu niña se debe dedicar a hacer fibos, porque en 10520-10550 esta el fibo del 50% y en 10620 el del 61.8% de toda la caída.
> 
> Yo creo que estamos haciendo una II, así que no debería pasar del 10620. Supongo que toca hacer un último ataque a la zona de los 1100 (con probable rotura en falso saltastops) antes de girarnos definitivamente.



Impresionante... tienes toda la razón, son niveles fibo.... digo que es impresionante porque acabo de caer en la cuenta de que eran niveles fibo gracias a tu post, yo ni siquiera lo había mirado... es decir, había llegado a esos niveles por cauces únicamente numéricos, totalmente diferentes a una regresión fibo de toda la vida. 

Y sin embargo los niveles han salido casi clavados.

Este tipo de cosas son las que hacen técnicamente bello al mercado, joder.

Coño, aún estoy flipando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

Menudo gap ha dejado en velas de 1'... ha caido 60puntos en segundos... :8: (Concretamente 40'')

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Buenas, estoy recluido afinando mis sistemas, paso de noticias solo charts. Solo comentar como estan aguantando el guarribex, como se nota que los vencimientos son mañana.

Estoy por pillar un contrato gordo del guarribex corto, la semana que viene y porneme a dormir. Cuando llueva el guano esto va a ser dantesco. No se si 3000 pero los 8k los vamos a visitar de golpe.

Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

10 puntazos de caida en menos de un cuarto de hora en el sp

Esto está loco, aquí me huelo yo que hay muchos más peques de la cuenta

Venga, venga


----------



## Interesado (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante... tienes toda la razón, son niveles fibo.... digo que es impresionante porque acabo de caer en la cuenta de que eran niveles fibo gracias a tu post, yo ni siquiera lo había mirado... es decir, había llegado a esos niveles por cauces únicamente numéricos, totalmente diferentes a una regresión fibo de toda la vida.
> 
> Y sin embargo los niveles han salido casi clavados.
> 
> ...



Los caminos de los leoncios son inescrutables... pero al final todos llevan a Roma. 




Debianita dijo:


> Buenas, estoy recluido afinando mis sistemas, paso de noticias solo charts. Solo comentar como estan aguantando el guarribex, como se nota que los vencimientos son mañana.
> 
> Estoy por pillar un contrato gordo del guarribex corto, la semana que viene y porneme a dormir. Cuando llueva el guano esto va a ser dantesco. No se si 3000 pero los 8k los vamos a visitar de golpe.
> 
> Saludos



Pues es lo más probable. Pero aún no. A mi me sale que esta última caídita ha sido bastante fake. Se podrían intentar aún largos (con mucha cautela, claro), posiblemente nos vayamos a los 10620.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Los caminos de los leoncios son inescrutables... pero al final todos llevan a Roma.



Corrijo,...todos llevan a Caritas ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas, estoy recluido afinando mis sistemas, paso de noticias solo charts. Solo comentar como estan aguantando el guarribex, como se nota que los vencimientos son mañana.
> 
> Estoy por pillar un contrato gordo del guarribex corto, la semana que viene y porneme a dormir. Cuando llueva el guano esto va a ser dantesco. No se si 3000 pero los 8k los vamos a visitar de golpe.
> 
> Saludos



Se supone que cuando hay vencimientos la bolsa cae???? es algo que todavía no tengo claro, porque dices que lo estan aguantando por el vencimiento de mañana? y, sería aconsejable ponerse corto ahora????


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Se supone que cuando hay vencimientos la bolsa cae???? es algo que todavía no tengo claro, porque dices que lo estan aguantando por el vencimiento de mañana? y, sería aconsejable ponerse corto ahora????



No, cuando hay vencimientos los leoncios que son los que venden mayormente las puts y las calls llevan el valor donde les interesa, es decir, donde se quedan con las primas de las gacelas, y pienso que esto será a cerca de los 10600 (calculo gacelistico total). Yo estoy fuera (quitando mis etfs cortos) no toco un mini ni con un palo, eso será la semana que viene 8:


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

El oro camino de máximos, para los incredulos, pasaros por el blog de la bruji  tiene un buen post. Se que no es el sitio, los "chatarreros" tenemos otro hilo, pero tal y como pintan las cosas ....
Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

Lángaro, mientras estemos dentro del canal que he puesto esta mañana son largos, además con SL muy fácil (debajo del canal). El € se ha dado la vuelta totalmente, de perder 8xx a ganar 4xx...

Saludos...

Edit: En 1049x tiene el gap que ha dejado por el dato del paro USA, ese momento es muy importante...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Vaya subida de euro


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lángaro, mientras estemos dentro del canal que he puesto esta mañana son largos, además con SL muy fácil (debajo del canal). El € se ha dado la vuelta totalmente, de perder 7xx a ganar 4xx...
> 
> Saludos...




Sus gráficos son siempre interesantes, mil gracias  Si algun dia vende usted un libro, ya tiene un comprador


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya subida de euro



Y que lo digas, ademas el crudo lo acompaña. Es logico con el mal dato de eeuu que el dolar pinche...no?

Lo que no es logico es que el crudo, saliendo ayer el dato de que los inventarios totales de crudo, gasolina y destilados son record, siga subiendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Sus gráficos son siempre interesantes, mil gracias  Si algun dia vende usted un libro, ya tiene un comprador



Gracias... ojalá se pusieran más :, me encantan los gráficos personales, ves puntos de vista diferentes a los tuyos, que viene muy bien en bolsa... 

A ver si Mulder o Pollastre nos deleitan con alguno... :fiufiu:

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias... ojalá se pusieran más :, me encantan los gráficos personales, ves puntos de vista diferentes a los tuyos, que viene muy bien en bolsa...
> 
> A ver si Mulder o Pollastre nos deleitan con alguno... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos...



Cierto  yo no pongo los mis porque aun estoy en fase de aprendizaje. Aprendo mucho de los suyos. Mulder ... creo que sus graficos son en ASCII :XX: , no se enfade doctore, es una broma para amenizar la jornada.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cierto  yo no pongo los mis porque aun estoy en fase de aprendizaje. Aprendo mucho de los suyos. Mulder ... creo que sus graficos son en ASCII :XX: , no se enfade doctore, es una broma para amenizar la jornada.



Pues me ha hecho gracia ::


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2010)

Buenas,

Paso para saldar y dejo dos cosillas. La primera, que creo que no se ha posteado, los resltados semanales de la encuesta de sentimiento en el IBEX:

Alcista 39.2% 
Neutral 13.8% 
Bajista 46.9% 

La otra, como no podía ser de otro modo, sigo dando el coñazo con la evolución del VIX:







Estos últimos días la MM200 ha servido de soporte y se ha girado nuevamente al alza, coincidiendo con los frenazos de los índices en estas últimas sesiones. Con todo, sigue dentro de la figura.


----------



## Nico (19 Ago 2010)

Petróleo y oro en alza ?, SP cayendo ?... o son los datos del desempleo (feos feos) o alguien tiene algún dato -otro- del que nos enteraremos más tarde. Todavía esto puede ser un día interesante -sobre todo por la tarde con los datos yanquis-.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Subidas vertiginosas las de hoy

ya,ya

Edit: en intervalos de 1h se estaba formando un HCH en el sp de cuidado


----------



## @@strom (19 Ago 2010)

Han quitado el tapón.


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Vaya hostión :XX:

EDIT: http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...ja-hasta-77-puntos-y-golpea-a-las-bolsas.html


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

Parece que ya han tirado de la cadena, ufff, menos mal que andaba con el stop-profit puesto que si no...


----------



## Misterio (19 Ago 2010)

Joder y se esperaba una subida de +7, casi aciertan .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2010)

El S&P ha cerrado el gap del lunes, ahora le queda el de hoy en 1094... ) ronda los 1080... momento de máxima tensión... el € vuelve a cotizar plano...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, han sido otra vez 80 puntos en menos de 1'
PD: Largo en 10330...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P ha cerrado el gap del lunes, ahora le queda el de hoy en 1094... ) ronda los 1080... momento de máxima tensión... el € vuelve a cotizar plano...
> 
> Saludos...



Como aguanta el cabrón...

"no sin mi vencimiento" gritarán entre dientes los leoncios


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Supongo que no pasará, pero esto tiene una pinta de despeñarse de lo lindo ... :rolleye: si no fuera porque hay vencimientos empezaria a meter cortos como un poseso.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias... ojalá se pusieran más :, me encantan los gráficos personales, ves puntos de vista diferentes a los tuyos, que viene muy bien en bolsa...
> 
> A ver si Mulder o Pollastre nos deleitan con alguno... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos...




Y cómo podría hacerlo.... si yo no utilizo gráficos para operar ::

Todo "lo mío" son métodos numéricos. Ejemplo: cuando esta mañana LCASC ha posteado su lateral alcista, yo tenía los mismos niveles... pero obtenidos numéricamente. 

Yo "jugaba" hoy con 10,309 de mínimo y 10,558 de máximo según mi sistema (siempre con su lógico porcentaje de error, claro), a eso me he ceñido, y al menos por lo que a mí respecta lo sigo viendo clarísimo: hemos tocado el suelo del canal a primera hora... hemos tocado el techo en medio... hemos vuelto a tocar el suelo ahora.... (excusas para hacerlo: las que a ellos les salgan de los huevos, da igual), no perforamos el mínimo y de nuevo nos vamos para arriba, ya veremos hasta dónde.

Recordemos que, a pesar de todo, mañana seguimos teniendo vencimientos... dos bajadas bruscas de 100 puntos y tal, pero poco me fío de todo este asunto.


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y cómo podría hacerlo.... si yo no utilizo gráficos para operar ::
> 
> Todo "lo mío" son métodos numéricos. Ejemplo: cuando esta mañana LCASC ha posteado su lateral alcista, yo tenía los mismos niveles... pero obtenidos numéricamente.
> 
> ...





Postee sus algoritmos, ya pintaremos los gráficos por ustec, aunque sea con excel ::


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Postee sus algoritmos, ya pintaremos los gráficos por ustec, aunque sea con excel ::



El mínimo proyectado del canal en 10,309 a tomar por culê.

¿Está Ud. seguro de que todavía quiere esos algoritmos? ::


edit: vaya, ya he ofendido a mi software con mi "carencia de fe". Ahí estamos otra vez.

edit2: arrrgghhhhh !!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

El ibex aguantó lo que pudo


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El mínimo proyectado del canal en 10,309 a tomar por culê.
> 
> ¿Está Ud. seguro de que todavía quiere esos algoritmos? ::



Nada es perfecto, mientras fueron validos, pudo ustec pillar jugosas plusvis 

Su carencia de fe resulta molesta, maese Pollastre


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

Lo cierto es que mi sistema es parecido, pero en vez de tanto nivel y precio yo me baso en el tiempo y suelo ver listas de fechas en mi pantalla con los eventos de timing.

También números de estadísticas.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Vamos 

Quiero más subidas vertiginosas


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2010)

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Kuji

¿cuál puede ser la proyección de las bajadas?


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Una cosa es cierta, desde luego: a los que estuvieran esperando con el clásico truco de "víspera de vencimientos, me pongo largo y crío sarmientos" les han dado un revolcón homérico...


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Cárpatos: HF

Como les comentaba en los últimos días, la resistencia 1.095 era muy importante para los hedge. No pudo con ella. En realidad el mercado lleva sin poder con ninguna resistencia desde hace mucho.

Al perder el soporte 1.080 no quedan demasiadas largos en el mercado.

No parece que nada lo quiera intentar de nuevo si no se rompe el 1.095.

Nuevo soporte en 1.070, por debajo mucho atacarían buscando la zona 1.055-1.056. Por debajo serían de esperar nuevos ataques duros hasta el soporte mayor en 1.040.

Las instituciones siguen neutrales, pero rozando el estar bajistas. De hecho tienen un ligero saldo vendedor, aunque aún no suficiente para pasarlos a bajistas


:baba:


----------



## Abner (19 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me estoy viendo aguantando hasta Noviembre las Mapfre para cobrar el dividendo...
> 
> CVX MA lleva soltando acciones desde hace casi 2 semanas :8: y a millón o más la sesión.
> 
> ...



Dónde obtienes esa información? ¿Dónde se puede ver quiénes están haciendo operaciones fuertes?


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Kuji
> 
> ¿cuál puede ser la proyección de las bajadas?



Si de mí dependiera  lo llevaba al límite 1071-2 ... y luego un empujóncito-no-he-sido-yo :fiufiu: y a ver si el Tito interviene jiji 

no le veo más posibilidades de momento sorry :S 

A la playaaaaaa!!! :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2010)

estoy por meterme largo en el San............


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy por meterme largo en el San............



A medio plazo es este el unico largo que tocaba:

GLD: Technical Analysis for SPDR Gold Trust - Yahoo! Finance

Segundo toque al soporte del esepe, venga coño guano!!! ni vencimientos ni cuentos


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Si de mí dependiera  lo llevaba al límite 1071-2 ... y luego un empujóncito-no-he-sido-yo :fiufiu: y a ver si el Tito interviene jiji
> 
> no le veo más posibilidades de momento sorry :S
> 
> A la playaaaaaa!!! :Baile:



Pienso similar

Si caemos de manera sólida por debajo de los 1070 sólo queda tirar de la cadena


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pienso similar
> 
> Si caemos de manera sólida por debajo de los 1070 sólo queda tirar de la cadena



Yo por si acaso ya estoy "squared" y me he salido como una perrilla... lo que venga, que no me pille dentro :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo por si acaso ya estoy "squared" y me he salido como una perrilla... lo que venga, que no me pille dentro :cook:



A mi me ha hecho mucho daño la montaña rusa de estos días...pero el guano ya lo iba oliendo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Como estos días estoy trasteando con el excel voy a poner un vídeo con un gráfico en el que se ve la evolución del vencimiento de opciones del Eurostoxx más favorable para las manos fuertes.
> 
> ...



Me autoquoteo porque ha sido de libro.

No lo dije, pero el viernes hubo estampida de gacelas en el SP, tenía claro que iban a subirlo durante toda la semana, por eso no me cuadraba con lo del punto óptimo del vencimiento del eurostoxx, ahora ya está todo claro.

El punto óptimo del vencimiento del eurostoxx sigue más o menos igual, 2700, siendo mucho más "caro" para las manos fuertes un 2750 que un 2650, no puedo precisar más porque lo tengo hecho para saltos de 50 en 50 puntos, pero coincide muy bien con la cotización actual del stoxx.


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2010)

1,071.54 -22.62 (-2.07%)

:fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Cerrar los uropedos y los gusanos otro pasito hacia el infierno :baba: Me parece que estamos en un punto de no retorno ... el único "que" son los vencimientos de mañana.

Edit: Mirar los futuros del ibex :baba: mis etf inversos estan dando palmas con las orejas :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2010)

Intel comprará McAfee por 6.000 millones de euros: el valor se dispara un 60% - 19/08/10 - 2386987 - elEconomista.es

Vamos, vamos

Quiero más subidas de vertigo en el sp


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido también otro día de actividad normal, parece que definitivamente han vuelto de la playa.

Se han pasado la mañana mareando, pero comprando más que vendiendo, hasta las 14, donde han empezado a vender primero muy discretamente, pero a la hora del dato de empleo USA han metido todo el cargador de cortos a conciencia y se han dedicado a vender sin hacer prisioneros. Hacia el cierre han empezado a hacer alguna tímida compra de nuevo, pero en subasta han vuelto a vender.

Hoy no tengo muy claro si su intención era vender desde el principio, pero está claro que el dato de empleo ha sido decisivo para que lo tiraran al máximo, el volumen alto de las ventas no augura cambios de tendencia al alza por mucho que mañana sea el vencimiento.

Aunque me temo que el vencimiento ha sido justamente cuando ha salido el dato de empleo y lo de mañana será paripé puro y duro.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Dónde obtienes esa información? ¿Dónde se puede ver quiénes están haciendo operaciones fuertes?



Abner, te cuento algo por privado... (Lo puedo comentar xD es de mi cosecha, el anterior murió).

Un saludo


----------



## xavigomis (19 Ago 2010)

Wataru, amplía esos privados...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Wataru, amplía esos privados...



Aghhh!!! Que me vais a chafar el asunto!!!

xD te lo mando...

Un saludo


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2010)

Lenye! Wata ^_^ has montado un hf como dp? A dp se le hecha de menos ...  cuentanos mas. no puedo postrar la imagen del oso en la mesa porque estoy en mode celular 

Saludos wanistas


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Lenye! Wata ^_^ has montado un hf como dp? A dp se le hecha de menos ...  cuentanos mas. no puedo postrar la imagen del oso en la mesa porque estoy en mode celular
> 
> Saludos wanistas



Debi, no es nada raro ni especial... es simplemente la relación de compras-ventas de las Agencias. 

Viene bien verlas, pero vamos no te ayudan en nada, porque nunca sabes los millones de acciones que puede tener X agencia...

Un saludo

ED: A DP! lo tiene secuestrado la señorita Kujire... xD no se, algo raro hay jaja (Mode maruja jaja)


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2010)

uooo... has montado un HF de oseznos, y yo sin saberlo ::::

Hoyga paisa, le interesa tecnología HFT4P barata, barata para su hedge secreto? contacteme en osazo at guanazo dot com y hablaremos 




Wataru_ dijo:


> Debi, no es nada raro ni especial... es simplemente la relación de compras-ventas de las Agencias.
> 
> Viene bien verlas, pero vamos no te ayudan en nada, porque nunca sabes los millones de acciones que puede tener X agencia...
> 
> ...


----------



## @@strom (19 Ago 2010)

INTC 18,90, parada en pleno soporte.
A ver al cierre.


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2010)

Momento delicado y muy interesante.

IBEX:







El soporte coincidiendo con la MM50 (10.110)

DAX:







El soporte cerquita de la MM200 (directriz 6020, MM200 5950) 

Todo esto en un momento en el que el VIX a duras penas tiene margen de maniobra. Si rompen, estoy convencido de que será para recortar bastante, sólo quedará saber si harán un pull o no, que será en función de cómo reaccionemos las gacelas:







Por cierto, no sé si seré el único, pero durante esta sesión he tenido la sensación de estar ya a viernes día de vencimiento...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> uooo... has montado un HF de oseznos, y yo sin saberlo ::::
> 
> Hoyga paisa, le interesa tecnología HFT4P barata, barata para su hedge secreto? contacteme en osazo at guanazo dot com y hablaremos



Jaja xD creo que me saldría más a cuenta, delegar los 4 duros que tengo en bolsa (que me quedan  ) ... jaja.

Bueno, me voy a duchar... a la vuelta de hacer ejercicio, no me he encontrado con el rebote que anhelaba. 

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (20 Ago 2010)

qué pasa gente, como lo llevais, un saludo a todos

espero que aún no os hayais arruinado 

marchando gráfico del IBEX. Si se rompe a la baja el 10140 parece bastante probable que nos vayamos al 9800, zona en la que, teniendo en cuenta que hay un soporte y además una directriz alcista, deberíamos cerrar cortos y probar con largos.

Suerte a todos







AMD está en una situación técnica muy delicada... si no aguanta la directriz...


----------



## carlosjpc (20 Ago 2010)

primera confirmación del hindemburg omen



> Hindenburg Omen Confirmation #1
> Tyler Durden's picture
> Submitted by Tyler Durden on 08/19/2010 15:34 -0500
> 
> ...



Hindenburg Omen Confirmation #1 | zero hedge


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2010)

EL SP ha confirmado casi todo lo confirmable para pegarse el hostión.

El 1040 - 1050 pegará otro rebotillo.

Disfruten el viaje.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2010)




----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Buenos días,

día leonino hoy (nunca mejor dicho) para operar. Por un lado el fundamental de ayer (dato de paro USA) rompió todos los esquemas, cuando la sesión hasta entonces se estaba desarrollando cumpliendo esquemas con precisión de metrónomo.

Por el otro, hoy tenemos los putos vencimientos.

Todo esto recomienda precaución a la hora de confiar en los sistemas (cualquier sistema).

En todo caso, aporto mi canal para hoy según la niña:

Canal 0 (interior): HI => 10321 LO => 10282
Canal 1 (exterior): HI => 10423, LO => 10213 

Como véis el anillo 0 es demasiado estrecho: producto de la "pequeña locura" que se vivió ayer.

Actualizaciones de los canales cuando la sesión vaya avanzando... estricto realtime, hoygan!


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2010)

por lo que estas diciendo, hoy subimos?????????

no jodas, hoy tocan mas caidas, no??????????


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por lo que estas diciendo, hoy subimos?????????
> 
> no jodas, *hoy tocan mas caidas*, no??????????



¿sí?
er... ¿y por qué?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2010)

por que estoy corto............claramente.....

bueno no del todo... jeje ayer compre algo, pero como dice zuloman mejor no decir nada, y dar pistas falsas.........


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Buenos días... 

El día de ayer fue muy fácil para operar (gráficamente), pero había que estar "demasiado" atento a las 14:30 y a las 16:00 para poner objetivos y stops, el que no anduviese listo en esos momentos y en intradiario debió salir escaldado... hoy es más complicado, perdido el canal con pullback incluido, todo hace pensar que el que seguiremos ahora será un canal bajista que comienza en los máximos de ayer, aunque está todavía muy verde...







En el medio plazo, en estas próximas sesiones se tiene que definir la tendencia, no hay medias tintas, o:
-estamos ante en el comienzo de la Onda3 de 3 de C
-estamos ante la C de B

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Jugando con la base del canal bajista y con el 10200, momento crítico...

Abro un minilargo 10205 SL 10190 vto septiembre...

Saludos...

PD: Mulder acuérdate hoy de cambiar de vcto! 
Edito: Vaya subidón mientras escribía... subo el SL a 10210...
Edit2: Vendido en 10250...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2010)

Técnicamente hablando la figura es muy clara:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Vuelvo a intentar jugada... Compra en 10215 SL 10190, en cuanto pueda lo subo a proteger comisiones, objetivo 40-50 puntos...

Saludos...

Edito: Protegí demasiado rápido las comisiones...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Técnicamente hablando la figura es muy clara:



Falta el texto explicativo: "¡Que os den, osos!"


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Cómo nos gusta la parte baja del canal, LCASC ... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a intentar jugada... Compra en 10215 SL 10190, en cuanto pueda lo subo a proteger comisiones, objetivo 40-50 puntos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Protegí demasiado rápido las comisiones...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cómo nos gusta la parte baja del canal, LCASC ...



No me había fijado que su "niña" le daba 10213... :Baile:

Volvemos a intentarlo...? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2010)

Me parece que hoy han dejado el piloto automático con un lateral cansino

edit: antes lo digo y parece que los indices europeos se abren de patas


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me había fijado que su "niña" le daba 10213... :Baile:
> 
> Volvemos a intentarlo...? ienso:




Creo que hemos cabreado a algún leoncio ... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

La base del canal que he dibujado esta mañana pasa por los 10155-60 ahora mismo...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

El techo del canal se me ha desplazado hasta 10271 en este momento. El asunto está "pelín" imprevisible.


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Bravo, LCASC, toque grácil y perfecto en 10,165.

Parece que el viejo y venerable AT todavía tiene algo que decir en este mundo de CPUs y trading algorítimico xDDD


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2010)

alguien sabe si el vencimiento es a las 12 ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bravo, LCASC, toque grácil y perfecto en 10,165.
> 
> Parece que el viejo y venerable AT todavía tiene algo que decir en este mundo de CPUs y trading algorítimico xDDD



Pues mira el post de Burney... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a-82.html#post3141147

Mira el mínimo que hemos hecho y el de su gráfica... :Aplauso: A ver si lo respeta...

Saludos...

Edito: Pues lo acaba de perder...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Tocamos la base del canal bajista otra vez... o rebota aquí o ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguien sabe si el vencimiento es a las 12 ?



A las 12h es el del DAX...


----------



## Interesado (20 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues mira el post de Burney... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a-82.html#post3141147
> 
> Mira el mínimo que hemos hecho y el de su gráfica... :Aplauso: A ver si lo respeta...
> 
> ...



La base del canal que ha dibujado Burney está sobre los 9950, que casualmente coincide con el 50% de toda la subida.

Puede parecer que estemos lejos de perder los 10.000, pero quitando un poco de zoom, se puede ver que vamos bastante lanzados.

He aquí la figura de los leoncios para hoy:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las 12h es el del DAX...



y el del ibex si no es mucho pedir ? gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el del ibex si no es mucho pedir ? gracias



A las 16:45h...

Edito: Que mal va hoy burbuja.info, no...?


----------



## Efren (20 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las 12h es el del DAX...



El del dax es a las 13


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2010)

Vencimientos

A las 12.00h. Futuros y opciones sobre el EuroStoxx
A las 13.00h. Futuros y opciones sobre el Dax
A las 15.30h. Futuros Mini Nasdaq, Mini Russell, Mini S&P, Mini Dow
A las 16.00h. Futuros y opciones CAC-40
A las 16.45h. Futuros sobre el Ibex y Mini-Ibex y opciones.
A las 17.35h. Futuros sobre Acciones de MEFF


----------



## Norske (20 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las 12h es el del DAX...



A las 12:00 el Eurostoxx
A las 13:00 el Dax
A las 16:45 el Ibex,

así que en los indices europeos manipulación garantizada hasta las 13


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Cierto, cierto, a las 12h es el Stoxx... o


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2010)

Norske dijo:


> A las 12:00 el Eurostoxx
> A las 13:00 el Dax
> A las 16:45 el Ibex,
> 
> así que en los indices europeos manipulación garantizada hasta las 13



y luego?????????


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

uy uy uy...

menos mal que hace ya rato que estoy fuera.... 

a ese respecto, utilizo una regla muy sencilla: en el momento en que una sesión rompe mi sistema y sus proyecciones, la doy por "fundamental-driven" y cierro inmediatamente mis posiciones. 

Así que hoy, día de descanso :cook:


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y luego?????????



"Aluego" abren el séptimo sello, y nos cagamos. Los caminos de los leoncios son inescrutables. 
Yo por mi parte espero que llueva guano.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2010)

El Stoxx perdiendo su lateral de hoy a 15 mins. para el vencimiento y alrededor de 2650, como se nota que el vencimiento de verdad fue ayer a estas horas.

Que sinvergüenzas...


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Might be, pero a mí me queda tan sólo una curiosidad: si no levantan a última hora en plan sorpresivo, ¿qué va a ocurrir hoy con los vencimientos de los leoncios?

Todavía tengo que ver un Viernes de vencimientos donde estos pollos hayan perdido pasta. 

Lo mismo es éste, qué barbaritê.
Si es que ya no se respetan ni las formas. 




Abner dijo:


> "Aluego" abren el séptimo sello, y nos cagamos. Los caminos de los leoncios son inescrutables.
> Yo por mi parte espero que llueva guano.


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> uy uy uy...
> 
> menos mal que hace ya rato que estoy fuera....
> 
> ...



Qué fundamento rico rico ni leches hoyga, si aquí ha estado subiendo la Bolsa a pesar de que hay minoyes y minoyes de gente en el paro, y sobran tantas casas que no valen ni el papel en el que están escrituradas!! Si la Bolsa va adelantada a la situación económica me parece a mí que se han adelantado unos 5 añitos en esta subida tonta. El chulibex es porqueyolovalguismo puro y duro.


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

¿Acaso pueden estos golfos forzar un adelanto en la realización de los vencimientos a su discreción, Mulder? Si es así, no lo sabía.





Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx perdiendo su lateral de hoy a 15 mins. para el vencimiento y alrededor de 2650, como se nota que el vencimiento de verdad fue ayer a estas horas.
> 
> Que sinvergüenzas...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2010)

parece que el h-c-h gigantesco se cumple -_-


----------



## Taxidermista (20 Ago 2010)

Hostión épico del leuro en las últimas 2 horas, -120 pipiones. Y yo fuera (gondiox...)


----------



## debianita (20 Ago 2010)

:XX: Esto marcha señores :XX:

A ver si vemos los 9k hoy :baba:

Menuda castaña


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2010)

¿algún violinista en la sala? :fiufiu:



debianita dijo:


> :XX: Esto marcha señores :XX:
> 
> A ver si vemos los 9k hoy :baba:
> 
> Menuda castaña


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2010)

esto esta hecho señores poco a poco o a mucho , nos vamos pabajo se cumple el h-c-h proyeccion minima los 800 del sp -_-


----------



## debianita (20 Ago 2010)

El DAX y el DJ al borde del precipicio, hoy puede ser grande. El eur/usd despeñandose. Tonuel puede que tenga faena hoy :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (20 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿algún violinista en la sala? :fiufiu:



A falta de pan .... tengo preparado ya el post con el instrumentista para cuando lleguen los 9k... se que no es lo mismo, pero ...


----------



## Interesado (20 Ago 2010)

Se confirma que Fran era el que aguantaba el IBEX...


----------



## spheratu (20 Ago 2010)

Pasito a pasito hacia los 6000...con mucha parsimonia,eso si.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Acaso pueden estos golfos forzar un adelanto en la realización de los vencimientos a su discreción, Mulder? Si es así, no lo sabía.



Pero vamos a ver, tu tienes montones y montones de opciones Stoxx y quieres deshacerte de ellas porque el vencimiento está cerca ¿importa el momento?


----------



## Interesado (20 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, tu tienes montones y montones de opciones Stoxx y quieres deshacerte de ellas porque el vencimiento está cerca ¿importa el momento?



Hombre, tienen que pagar el valor temporal residual, que a un día del vencimiento será mínimo.

Supongo que es un buen precio comparado con lo que debe costar mantener un día más el mercado en el nivel que te interesa y de paso puedes pillar con el pié cambiado a los que esperan que pase "algo" justo a la hora del vencimiento.


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2010)

Se refiere usted al DAX, no!?? o :rolleye:



spheratu dijo:


> Pasito a pasito hacia los 6000...con mucha parsimonia,eso si.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2010)

puede haber algun pequeño rebote? es para pillar mas ETF Inverso, un poco mas baratos......


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Hombre, tienen que pagar el valor temporal residual, que a un día del vencimiento será mínimo.
> 
> Supongo que es un buen precio comparado con lo que debe costar mantener un día más el mercado en el nivel que te interesa y de paso puedes pillar con el pié cambiado a los que esperan que pase "algo" justo a la hora del vencimiento.



Exacto, gran explicación, gracias a los dos.

Yo es que no trabajo con futuros ni opciones, así que ignoro los mecanismos de vencimiento, etc.

Pero sí, se ve muy clarito lo que decís: mejor realizo ayer en 10,500 y me olvido, pagando una pequeñísima prima por un día de adelanto, que realizar hoy en 10K1.

Crystal clear.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... vaya piñazo se ha metido esto... )

Canalillo intradiario, por si alguien se atreve...







Saludos...


----------



## Norske (20 Ago 2010)

La teoría dice que historicamente a vencimiento sólo el 20%de las opciones "cierran in the money" y que los leoncios suelen ser vendedores de opciones. Así que lo que les interesa es cerrar dentro de un rango de precios que sea igual o inferior a ese 20%. Lo normal era que hubiese vencido en 2700 pero ante la presión bajista tremenda que tenemos desde ayer lo han tenido que dejar en 2650, aguantándolo con forceps, que tambien estaba por debajo de ese 20%. Creo que en 2650 sólo vencían "in the money" el 16% de todo el volumen de opciones (en 2700, que era el óptimo, sólo eran el 13%).

El llegar a conocer con certeza casi absoluta donde cerrarán en el vencimiento los leones es como esos peces que nadan muy pegados a los tiburones (rémoras se llaman, creo) siguiendo al milimetro cada movimiento del tiburón y aprovechando los restos que se les escapan de la boca, jajaja.

El forero Opciones y Futuros sabe mucho de esto y nos puede ilustrar más. Lo has probado para vencimientos americanos?


----------



## Interesado (20 Ago 2010)

Norske dijo:


> La teoría dice que historicamente a vencimiento sólo el 20%de las opciones "cierran in the money" y que los leoncios suelen ser vendedores de opciones. Así que lo que les interesa es cerrar dentro de un rango de precios que sea igual o inferior a ese 20%. Lo normal era que hubiese vencido en 2700 pero ante la presión bajista tremenda que tenemos desde ayer lo han tenido que dejar en 2650, aguantándolo con forceps, que tambien estaba por debajo de ese 20%. Creo que en 2650 sólo vencían "in the money" el 16% de todo el volumen de opciones (en 2700, que era el óptimo, sólo eran el 13%).
> 
> El llegar a conocer con certeza casi absoluta donde cerrarán en el vencimiento los leones es como esos peces que nadan muy pegados a los tiburones (rémoras se llaman, creo) siguiendo al milimetro cada movimiento del tiburón y aprovechando los restos que se les escapan de la boca, jajaja.
> 
> El forero Opciones y Futuros sabe mucho de esto y nos puede ilustrar más. Lo has probado para vencimientos americanos?



Total, que tal como está la cosa, lo mejor es hacer una mariposa o un condor alrededor del próximo vencimiento y dejarlo correr... ::


----------



## Norske (20 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Total, que tal como está la cosa, lo mejor es hacer una mariposa o un condor alrededor del próximo vencimiento y dejarlo correr... ::



Los vencimientos trimestrales tienen más enjundia que los otros, así que... Creo que el vencimiento de septiembre viene con un rango entre 2600 y 2900 con un vencimiento óptimo en 2700 o 2800. Así que me yo diría que nos podemos dar un buen tortazo en el c/p pero que cerca del 17 de septiembre no estaremos muy lejos esos valores.

Así que sí, un condor igual no es mala opción. Las primas están jugosas gracias a la volatilidad creciente.


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Total, que tal como está la cosa, lo mejor es *hacer una mariposa o un condor* alrededor del próximo vencimiento y dejarlo correr... ::



Yo hoy he preferido hacer un gallino :cook: y quedarme fuera.

haciendo bueno aquello de "un día en bolsa y no palmar, es un triunfo sin par".::


----------



## Interesado (20 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo hoy he preferido hacer un gallino :cook: y quedarme fuera.
> 
> haciendo bueno aquello de "un día en bolsa y no palmar, es un triunfo sin par".::



Precisamente esto son estrategias para cuando sabes que esto va a salir disparado, pero no sabes hacia dónde.

No son más que spreads de volatilidad. Si tu niña afina con los canales igual te podría ser útil...

También es una solución para la incertidumbre de los eventos de timing de Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Interesado dijo:


> Precisamente esto son estrategias para cuando sabes que esto va a salir disparado, pero no sabes hacia dónde.
> 
> No son más que spreads de volatilidad. Si tu niña afina con los canales igual te podría ser útil...
> 
> También es una solución para la incertidumbre de los eventos de timing de Mulder.



Pues hállome en este momento dándole una solución a ello y esta vez creo que va a funcionar... inocho:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Os dejo el recuento de Prechter... es el que venimos siguiendo como primera opción, pero nunca se sabe..







Feliz fin de semana a tod@s! yo me voy en media hora de despedida de soltero! o

Saludos...


----------



## @@strom (20 Ago 2010)

Bank of america perdiendo los 13$, echarle una ojeada.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
Esta noche el Nikkei puede dejarse el 9000 (gracias Claca).Es la piedra de toque.Y yo estaré ahí para verlo en directo.
Los maestros del gaceljutsu nos demostrarán como irse atpc sin marear la perdiz.
S2 y plusvis.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2010)

Nos acabamos de estrellar contra el canal bajista... ahora si que me voy! ::


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ago 2010)

Chavales, carpatos trae malas noticias:



> ECRI
> 
> 
> Indicador adelantado semanal baja con fuerza *de 122,40 a 120,8*. Indicador de crecimiento anualizado baja *de -9,8 a -10%,* que mala pinta tiene esto


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ago 2010)

Habemus rebotillo por el pseudo-vencimiento?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2010)

Yo ya empiezo a ver a Pepon metiendo el hocico


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo ya empiezo a ver a Pepon metiendo el hocico



Al fin parece que se ha asustado, a ver lo que le dura. Que se encierre en el cuarto oscuro una temporada.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2010)

Noticia de un viernes por la tarde en Agosto. Perfecto.

El Gobierno autoriza la modificación de acuerdos para obtener préstamos del FMI - 20/08/10 - 2389259 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2010)

buf!! ... caer, no nos dejarán caer ... pero cómo devolveremos lo prestado? :ouch:

si alguien sabe de las nuevas condiciones/modificaciones, que postee algo.

aunque supongo serán del tipo: 
Se nos prestará más dinero de golpe, a devolver a mayor interés y ampliación del tiempo para poder devolverlo 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Noticia de un viernes por la tarde en Agosto. Perfecto.
> 
> El Gobierno autoriza la modificación de acuerdos para obtener préstamos del FMI - 20/08/10 - 2389259 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Noticia de un viernes por la tarde en Agosto. Perfecto.
> 
> El Gobierno autoriza la modificación de acuerdos para obtener préstamos del FMI - 20/08/10 - 2389259 - elEconomista.es



Que bien, mas pastuqui de los men in black.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ago 2010)

Con tu permiso pepitoria voy a ponerlo en el principal, a ver que opina el gentio burbujista.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2010)

Ayer no me acordé de cambiar el contrato del Ibex por el vencimiento y hoy no tengo datos del todo correctos del volumen de los leoncios, al menos desde poco antes de las 10.

Aunque veo que el saldo ha sido alto y negativo, han estado vaciando cargador de 10 a 12:30, a partir de ahí se han dedicado a marear pero el saldo no se ha movido prácticamente.

No tengo datos de subasta si no meto algo más de filtro, estoy en ello, cuando lo tenga modificaré este mensaje.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2010)

*Gamesas*

Wanas Tardes 

Por si tenemos a cualificados inversores:cook: que entraron en Gamesa, perdidos en el espacio ... dejo un post que espero les añada un viento fresco a la cotización

“Fuimos a por Gamesas …y encontramos Gamusinos”

para abrir boca 



> “Creí que 6€ era un buen precio … pero desde que entré no ha hecho más que bajar” decía un accionista de la empresa española de aerogeneradores Gamesa. Mientras otros inversores más optimistas comentaban para animarse “… los que deben estar preocupados son los que compraron en 16€”, así mismo otro inversor comentaba que “.. es que si baja a 4€ ampliaré mi posición”


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2010)

Jo, jo Sí señor, piramidando sin conocer todavía un suelo 

Se me vienen a la cabeza puro desastres como Fersa, Zinkia o Seda... en las que todavía no se conoce el final del guano.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo, jo Sí señor, piramidando sin conocer todavía un suelo
> 
> Se me vienen a la cabeza puro desastres como Fersa, Zinkia o Seda... en las que todavía no se conoce el final del guano.



Buenas tardes ^__^!

El caso de la Seda fue sangrante, leí a mucha gente que había metido mucha pasta, con la ilusión de que era una empresa de futuro, que el PET iba a llenar nuestras vidas y pffff....

Kuji xD el caso de Gamesa no es especial... otro fruto de la burbuja que se nos hunde, lo se por que mi cuñado era soldador de esas torres y se ha pegado un año en ERE, y ahora están haciendo una estructura para un estadio de fútbol...

En fin ) tendremos que ver si aprendemos a hacer buenas paellas... xD porque tal y como está el tema jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
> Esta noche el Nikkei puede dejarse el 9000 (gracias Claca).Es la piedra de toque.Y yo estaré ahí para verlo en directo.
> Los maestros del gaceljutsu nos demostrarán como irse atpc sin marear la perdiz.
> S2 y plusvis.




Desde el curro
¿Como no me habeis avisado que era viernes?No hay Nikkei
Que mal me sienta el turno nocturno...se me va la pinza.
Ya decia yo que se me hacía larga la semana...::


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2010)

propicios días hamijos,

aprovechando el fin de semana me estoy "relajando", documentandome sobre algunos conceptos bursátiles y tal, que aunque no los uso ni trabajo con ellos en mi operativa cotidiana, entiendo que no está de más saber acerca de ellos. 

En concreto estoy leyendome algo sobre opciones y futuros, que nunca los había trabajado. Me surgen algunas dudas, que quizás alguien más especializado en esos instrumentos pueda aclararme si fuera tan amable.

Por un empezar, veo que existen varios tipos de futuros sobre el Ibex, tanto "gordos" como "mini". Por ejemplo, qué diferencia hay entre:

- Ibex 35 Full0910
- Ibex 35 Only0810
- Ibex 35 Only0910
- Ibex 35 Only1010

El full0910 tiene el mismo volumen que el only0910... los demás, tienen un volumen muy inferior. Y todos ellos (como es normal) tienen un volumen muy inferior al subyacente de referencia (Ibex 35 real).

Otra cuestión que me surge con el tema de los futuros que usan índices como subyacente, es para qué coño sirve el depth of market desde un punto de vista de trading algorítimico. 
Pues siendo el MM responsable del futuro el encargado de proporcionar liquidez y hacer match entre bids y asks, y dado que el índice subyacente evoluciona independientemente de lo que los compradores y vendedores del futuro hagan (es decir, si alguien compra 10 contratos del futuro del Ibex 35, ese "dinero" no está entrando en ninguna empresa componente del Ibex, según lo entiendo yo).... 

....entonces, sólo podemos concluir que el libro de órdenes de un futuro sobre un índice no vale absolutamente para nada... por cuanto el futuro no evoluciona según oferta y demanda, sino según su subyacente.

En otras palabras: ¿puede un derivado influir sobre la cotización de su subyacente? Yo entiendo que no: si alguien compra un paquete grande de matildas, su cotización sube. Pero si ese mismo paquete se compra sobre futuros de Matildas, la cotización de Telefónica se ve afectada? Entiendo que es el MM del futuro el que tiene que buscarse la vida para cuadrar sus números.

Si esto es como yo digo, entonces el DOM/Orderbook de un derivado sobre índice no valdría ni para limpiarse el culo con él. ¿Estáis de acuerdo con este planteamiento?

gracchie hamijos,


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Ago 2010)

Pollastre
No trabajo las opciones.Pero por lo que conozco del mundo de los derivados te contesto.Si la opcion es "cubierta" se produce posicionamiento en el subyacente.Esto crea tendencia conforme se aquieren.
Si la opción es "descubierta" se producirá el posicionamiento a vencimiento o ejecución.Por eso existen razones para llevar la cotización en el vencimiento,a zonas donde los que están itm maximizan beneficios y los otm minimizan pérdidas.
Es la lucha de los terceros viernes de cada més.

El MM en el caso de los warrants es el mercado en sí.Juego en su mesa de black jack con sus fichas.Las fichas se llaman Ibex,DJI o lo que sea.Los mercados deciden si llevas buenas cartas.Y MM están obligados a adquirir la opción contraria para darte contrapartida sí o sí.Mismas call que put.Pero a ejecución o vencimiento.El warrant de tipo "americano"no se liquidar hasta vencimiento.El ganador se queda el dinero del otro.
No sé si te aclaro algo .Toi espeso.
Los bankitos suelen adquirir opcoines que van contra la tendencia del mercado.Suelen ser coberturas de las carteras de contado,tanto propias como de clientes.
Yo que se...en cualquier caso muestran el apetito por un valor o una tendencia
S2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> propicios días hamijos,
> 
> aprovechando el fin de semana me estoy "relajando", documentandome sobre algunos conceptos bursátiles y tal, que aunque no los uso ni trabajo con ellos en mi operativa cotidiana, entiendo que no está de más saber acerca de ellos.
> 
> ...



Ahora no sé dónde lo he leído pero creo que la evolución del mercado de futuros SÍ AFECTA a la evolución del contado.

Me explico, si tú compras un paquetón descomunal de futuros y haces que suba y se produce una diferencia momentánea entre el futuro y el contado (diferencia superior a la que debería haber según el plazo hasta el vencimiento, el tipo de interés y las expectativas del mercado), los sistemas de arbitraje automático comenzarán a vender futuros y a comprar contado, el contado subirá y el futuro bajará hasta un nuevo nivel de equilibrio.

Si te fijas, la famosa mano de Dios lo que hace es manipular el mercado comprando grandes paquetes de futuros sobre índices, es decir, que sí se puede tirar hacia arriba o hacia abajo del contado utilizando los futuros.

investorsconundrum.com - El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias - Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy ¿Esta manipulando otra vez la bolsa el Plunge Protection Team (PTT)?




> El propio Alan Greenspan reconoció el 14 de enero de 1997 que, que en situaciones excepcionales hay que tomar medidas extraordinarias para evitar el pánico en el mercado, incluidas “intervenciones directas en el mercado”. Las intervenciones se realizan de la forma más lógica, se trata de compras masivas siempre con instrumentos derivados, compras de futuros de índices básicamente.”


----------



## MateAmargo (21 Ago 2010)

> *Second Hindenburg Omen Confirmation In As Many Days, Third H.O. Event In One Week*
> 
> Longs may be forgiven if they are sweating their long positions over the weekend: not only did we just have a second, and far more solid Hindenburg Omen confirmation today, with 82 new highs, and 94 new lows, *but the Saturday is the day when Iran launches its nuclear reactor, and everyone will be very jumpy regarding any piece of news out of the middle east.* As for the H.O., the more validations we receive, the greater the confusion in the market, and the greater the possibility for a melt down (or up, as the case may be now that the market is unlike what it has ever been in the past). Furthermore, with implied correlation at record levels (JCJ at around 78), any potential crash will be like never before, as virtually all stocks now go up or down as one, more so than ever before. And should the HFT STOP command take place, the future should be very interesting indeed (at least for the primary dealers, and the Atari consoles which are unable to VWAP dump their holdings in the nano second before stuff goes bidless).



Link: Second Hindenburg Omen Confirmation In As Many Days, Third H.O. Event In One Week | zero hedge

Burn baby, burn...


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2010)

Ahí va el tema... ese es el eslabón que no me cuadraba. Wbuffette dió una buena explicación, pero me devolvía a la pregunta original: como se "cubre" un índice con un derivado? 

Porque yo puedo comprar gamesas, telefonicas, telecincos... pero puedo comprar "ibextreintaicincos"? Ahora bien, si lo que tenemos es que el arbitraje automático actúa balanceando entre el futuro y el contado, entonces ya sí lo veo.

De todas formas, aún me queda la duda de por qué hay un volumen tan bajo en la negociación de futuros, comparada con el índice "real". Para el Viernes, por ejemplo, el Ibex35 daba un volumen en torno a 125K, mientras que el futuro del Ibex "Full0910" a penas rondaba los 25K.

Supongo que deberíamos interpretar eso como que una mayoría de inversores se decanta por operar con el contado, en vez de con el futuro?

gracias por vuestras respuestas, hamijos





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora no sé dónde lo he leído pero creo que la evolución del mercado de futuros SÍ AFECTA a la evolución del contado.
> 
> Me explico, si tú compras un paquetón descomunal de futuros y haces que suba y se produce una diferencia momentánea entre el futuro y el contado (diferencia superior a la que debería haber según el plazo hasta el vencimiento, el tipo de interés y las expectativas del mercado), los sistemas de arbitraje automático comenzarán a vender futuros y a comprar contado, el contado subirá y el futuro bajará hasta un nuevo nivel de equilibrio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Ago 2010)

Una preguntita sobre derivados a ver si alguien puede explicármelo. Cómo funciona la correlación entre Euribor y futuro del euribor? Por qué con el Euribor en 1,40% tenemos el futuro en 99 puntos? No debería estar en 100-1,40 = 98,60 puntos? Por qué hay esa discrepancia entre el valor del tipo de interés y su futuro?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ago 2010)

Sobre los futuros del EURIBOR, asi como aquellos que son sobre tipos de interés, no es que coticen en su valor, si bajo par, o sobre par.

Por ejemplo, si tenemos bonos cuya rentabilidad compuesta está en el 5%, pero en los mercados secundarios, cotizan con un TIR de 1%, querra decir que cotizan SOBRE PAR, es decir, más caros ( y por tanto, con menos rentabilidad) que el nomial. Cotizarían a 103´96. El mismo ejemplo puede ser realizado a la inversa.

No estoy seguro de cuales son los datos que se selecciona para calucar esa rentabilidad. Pero de lo que si que estoy seguro del mecanismo básico.

Si algun futuro o swap, sobre tipos, va en %. Si un futuro cotiza a 100%, quiere decir que el futuro cotiza al contado.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Ago 2010)

Market Watch va a lo suyo y parece más madmaxista que la pelicula "Colapso".

It's going to get worse -- a whole lot worse Paul B. Farrell - MarketWatch



> By Paul B. Farrell, MarketWatch
> 
> *ARROYO GRANDE, Calif. (MarketWatch) -- Yes, it's going to get worse, a whole lot worse ... Bill Gross warns this is the "New Normal. Forget 10% returns. Think 5%". ... Economist Larry Kotlikoff, author of The Coming Generational Storm, warns: "Let's get real. The U.S. is bankrupt. Neither spending nor taxing will help the country pay its bills" ... Economist Peter Morici warns: "Unemployment is stuck near 10%. Deflation coming. Stock market threatens collapse. The Federal Reserve and Barack Obama are out of bullets. Near zero federal funds rates, central bank purchases, a $1.6 trillion deficit have failed to revive the economy." ... Simon Johnson, co-author of 13 Bankers, warns: "We came close to another Great Depression, next time we may not be so lucky." Why? Because Wall Street's already well into the next bubble/bust cycle -- the "doom cycle."*
> 
> Warning: More bad news ahead. Welcome to a bleak second half 2010, worse for 2011.


----------



## Rapier (22 Ago 2010)

cómo pensáis que abrirá esto el lunes?


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Ago 2010)

Pollastre
Las opciones sobre índices son más viejas que el cagar.
¿Es lo que preguntas?
Tienes put y call para aburrir
Ahora la gente se cubre con etf/etf inverso.Es práctico y está de moda.
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Ago 2010)

Rapier dijo:


> cómo pensáis que abrirá esto el lunes?



Esta noche estoy de guardia con el Nikkei.Ya contaré y os despertaré
El Ibex está encarrilado.Tiene pinta de visitar la parte baja del canal
Peeeerooooo...
El DJI ha hecho un "hook punch" y está apoyado justo por encima de la directriz bajista.Ha hecho el apoyo en 2 toques.Lo normal es girar tras el primero.Luego lo más facil sería caer.Pero no me fío un pelo.C.O.T alcista.
Va a ser el día decisivo.
Y si al Nikkei le da el tembleque y pierde los 9000...el soporte potente es la zona 8000/8200.A esas alturas ya habrá mucha diarreílla 9179 cotiza ahora
S2


----------



## Norske (22 Ago 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Una preguntita sobre derivados a ver si alguien puede explicármelo. Cómo funciona la correlación entre Euribor y futuro del euribor? Por qué con el Euribor en 1,40% tenemos el futuro en 99 puntos? No debería estar en 100-1,40 = 98,60 puntos? Por qué hay esa discrepancia entre el valor del tipo de interés y su futuro?



Taxidermista, El euribor a UN AÑO al contado está a 1,42% mientras que el futuro de euribor que cotiza a 99,125 es el futuro del euribor a 3 MESES


----------



## Claca (22 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Momento delicado y muy interesante.
> 
> IBEX:
> 
> ...



El viernes el IBEX cerró en los 10.094 y el DAX en los 6005, en sendos casos prácticamente en el soporte indicado y claramente a tiro de gap. Igualmente el VIX se mantuvo bajo control, moderando desde el principio la subida y terminando con un descenso del 4%. 

Como dice Wbuffete, la sesión será decisiva y no conviene afrontarla con una idea preconcebida, pues el cierre del viernes no nos aclara nada y la situación parece lo suficientemente jugosa como para esperar a ver qué sucede.


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Ago 2010)

Norske dijo:


> Taxidermista, El euribor a UN AÑO al contado está a 1,42% mientras que el futuro de euribor que cotiza a 99,125 es el futuro del euribor a 3 MESES



Anda leche, es verdad, seré capullo, estaba comparando golden con reinetas. :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Les deseo buena suerte para la sesion de hoy lunes. De momento pinta hacia arriba pero ya veremos.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ago 2010)

02:35 Hora Zulú de Hispanistán
Abre el Nikkei con un -0,25% pero va remontando.
Los fut SP 1073 +2,75p
€/usd 1,2711 -0,06%
Esperando los primeros 30 minutos y los 60 para ver si hacen mínimos consecutivos.Si los hacen,casi seguro que en el halftime se ponen planos y rompen el ojal a los osos.Luego ya veremos.Es típico
S2


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2010)

Esta semana cierra en rojo el SP.

La tendencia manda.


----------



## Rapier (23 Ago 2010)

yo creo que empezará a remontar. La ostia gorda será en Octubre


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ago 2010)

03:32 H. Z. H.
La primera condición se ha cumplido.segundo mínimo -0,53% aprox.
¿Habrá robo de cartera a los osos?
Más emoción imposible.A ver que pasa hacia la media sesión.¡A por el San Miguel 0,0!

Edit: 06:16 No ha habido carteristas, se limitan a caer 9109 -0,76%


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

No, lo de las opciones lo tenemos claro. La pregunta era cómo se cubre un índice con futuros, referida a lo que decía BL acerca del arbitraje automático entre el futuro y el contado. Es decir, cuando los sistemas de arbitraje automático compran o venden contado para reflejar en él los cambios del futuro, no tengo claro a través de qué instrumento lo hacen (el comprar contado, quiero decir)







Wbuffete dijo:


> Pollastre
> Las opciones sobre índices son más viejas que el cagar.
> ¿Es lo que preguntas?
> Tienes put y call para aburrir
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

a los buenos dias hoygan miren ustedes, el viernes me cerraron posiciones por el vencimiento, esta bien esto de no mirar la bolsa y recoger oplusvis mensuales, me va bastante mejor que estando atento 

Pues hoy vuelta a la carga y a de3jarlo ahi a que crie


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

Que sesión más divertida 

Buenos días foreria, a ver si esto se anima


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.
Tenemos un día alcista por delante, pero el desenlace es ya inminente.

Vamos a necesitar violinistas... muchos violinistas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Tenemos un día alcista por delante, pero el desenlace es ya inminente.
> 
> Vamos a necesitar violinistas... muchos violinistas.



me acabo de abrochar 35 pipos largo , no me fio ni un pelo y prefiero ir consolidando, lo que si tengo claro es que acabare corto


----------



## fmc (23 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No, lo de las opciones lo tenemos claro. La pregunta era cómo se cubre un índice con futuros, referida a lo que decía BL acerca del arbitraje automático entre el futuro y el contado. Es decir, cuando los sistemas de arbitraje automático compran o venden contado para reflejar en él los cambios del futuro, no tengo claro a través de qué instrumento lo hacen (el comprar contado, quiero decir)



Hola, pollastre. Yo de ésto no entiendo mucho, pero supongo que si el IBEX se compone de un 15% de SAN, un 10% del BBVA.... si sube el futuro más que el contado, se puede comprar un 15% de SAN, un 10% de BBVA y vender futuros....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

¿ donde tenemos resistencias y soportes? a ver esos tecnicos que quiero entrar donde se gira jejje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2010)

Buenos días... 

Acabé vivo del fin de semana, aunque con unas agujetas que no puedo ni moverme... En fin, el día hoy parece bastante claro, hasta que rompa alguno de los canales... 







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2010)

Actualizando el Hindenburg Omen:
_
¿fue el día 19 un segundo día Hindenburg y por lo tanto queda confirmada la señal Hindenburg Omen de Crash de Mercados de acciones?

Juzguen ustedes mismos:

*1.- Acciones en máximos de 52 semanas > del 2.2%. Fueron 137 sobre 3163 acciones negociadas ayer, es decir el 4.33%. SI
2.- Acciones en mínimos de 52 semanas > del 2.2%. Fueron 69 es decir el 2.18 %. ??
3.- Cociente entre 1 y 2 < 2. 137/69 = 1.99. ??
4.- media 10 semanas ascendiendo. SI
5.- McClellan Osc. negativo. SI
*
con solo un mínimo de 52 semanas más, se hubiesen cumplido matemáticamente las 5 condiciones_

_El pasado viernes día 20 de agosto, SI produjo una auténtica señal Hindenburg con TODAS las condiciones requeridas:

*1.- Nuevos Máximos de 52 semanas > 2.2%: 83 (83/3143 = 2.64%)
2.- Nuevos Mínimos de 52 semanas > 2.2%: 95
3.- Cociente entre 1 y 2 < 2 : 0.87
4.- Media de 10 semanas ascendiendo : Si
5.- McClellan Osc. negativo: SI
*
Por lo tanto y junto a la señal del 12 de agosto, *se tiene ahora una Señal de Hindenburg Omen oficial y confirmada.*_

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Actualizando el Hindenburg Omen:
> _
> ¿fue el día 19 un segundo día Hindenburg y por lo tanto queda confirmada la señal Hindenburg Omen de Crash de Mercados de acciones?
> 
> ...



Muy bueno. A ver la fiabilidad que tiene la señal. La verdad que pensarlo...:baba::baba:


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

LCASC parece que han petado el canal bajista que ustec pintaba, yo estoy centrado en el otro canal, el estrecho alcista, al cual le he sacado algunos pips , escopeta preparada 

EDIT: En velas de 5 min lo habia traspasado, pero parece que ha hecho un pequeño pull, tendremos que esperar al desenlace :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC parece que han petado el canal bajista que ustec pintaba, yo estoy centrado en el otro canal, el estrecho alcista, al cual le he sacado algunos pips , escopeta preparada
> 
> EDIT: En velas de 5 min lo habia traspasado, pero parece que ha hecho un pequeño pull, tendremos que esperar al desenlace :baba:



yo tambien me he hecho otra entrada con + 25 pips, creo que si sube un poco mas ya le meto cortos y a aguantar hasta Noviembre


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

A las 11:00 salian los datos de confianza del conumidor uropedo... alguna noticia?


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo tambien me he hecho otra entrada con + 25 pips, creo que si sube un poco mas ya le meto cortos y a aguantar hasta Noviembre



Esa es la idea, cuando llegue a la parte de arriba, cortos a lo loco, con stop durante alguna sesion y despues, una vez vayamos a los infiernos, a lo Tonuel, esperando cerrar ya en 9k :baba:

Zulo, ya está ustec otra vez activo? O solo es para calmar el vicio bolsero?


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A las 11:00 salian los datos de confianza del conumidor uropedo... alguna noticia?



De momento no veo nada, lo unico que han publicado es lo del PMI europeo, frances y aleman (malos)...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Esa es la idea, cuando llegue a la parte de arriba, cortos a lo loco, con stop durante alguna sesion y despues, una vez vayamos a los infiernos, a lo Tonuel, esperando cerrar ya en 9k :baba:
> 
> Zulo, ya está ustec otra vez activo? O solo es para calmar el vicio bolsero?



Hoy hace un dia mas bien malillo y no se puede navegar, aprovecho para jugar un poco antes de entrar para quedarme quietecito, asi me quito un poco el mono ( aunque la verdad es que se vive muy bien sin mirar la bolsa )....... eso de intradiar me ha dado malos resultados, lo de aguantar un mes en una posicion me ha ido bastante mejor


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy hace un dia mas bien malillo y no se puede navegar, aprovecho para jugar un poco antes de entrar para quedarme quietecito, asi me quito un poco el mono ( aunque la verdad es que se vive muy bien sin mirar la bolsa )....... eso de intradiar me ha dado malos resultados, lo de aguantar un mes en una posicion me ha ido bastante mejor



El medio plazo es mejor para las gacelillas como nosotros, da gusto mirar mi cuenta de etfs :baba: Aunque de vez en cuando algunos minis ... para matar el gusanillo


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (23 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Tras estar de fin de semana y con algo de cansancio, os dejo por aquí el estudio de vencimientos del Eurostoxx de esta semana.

Vencimientos del Eurostoxx – 20/08/2010. | Opciones y Futuros

A ver si me voy poniendo al día, que ando algo atrasado…

Salu2.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Que tal lo veis compis?? parece que tiene ganas de subir no?


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

que cojones ha pasado para que suba 50 puntos en 20 segundos¿¿¿¿


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

Vaya velón! que ha pasado? Me acaba de entrar la orden corta ....


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que tal lo veis compis?? parece que tiene ganas de subir no?









+10


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> +10



Tengo una pregunta, para cuando esperas el desenlace?? a lo largo de la semana?? este fin de semana he estado inmerso en fiestas de bilbao y ya se sabe :ouch:


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta, para cuando esperas el desenlace?? a lo largo de la semana?? este fin de semana he estado inmerso en fiestas de bilbao y ya se sabe :ouch:



Entre el final de hoy y mañana.

No me extrañaría que lo tiraran los usanos esta noche y mañana nos encontrásemos el percal. Yo creo que la señal nos la dará el SP cuando vaya a atacar el gap del jueves (si, aún tenemos que subir un tramo más).


----------



## Rapier (23 Ago 2010)

yo creo que la bolsa estará subiendo como mínimo hasta mediados de septiembre. Vale que habrá algún día de bajadas, pero en general la tónica será alcista. Después la segunda quincena de septiembre será más o menos plano (sube-baja-sube-etc) para pegarse un ostión en octubre.

Saludos.


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2010)

¿Qué os parecería invertir en el bono español? ... en uno por ejemplo A 100 AÑOS!!!  

me los quitan de las manos oigaaan!!!

Bonos a 100 años: ¿la próxima moda? - 23/08/10 - 2392710 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

HP opa Dell? ... Any news? Toy investigando

EDIT: HP Makes Offer for 3Par at 33.3% Premium to Dell's Bid (Story Developing) CNBC


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

coño, are you serious? 
that sería un bombazo... es la primera noticia que tengo.




debianita dijo:


> HP opa Dell? ... Any news? Toy investigando
> 
> EDIT: HP Makes Offer for 3Par at 33.3% Premium to Dell's Bid (Story Developing) CNBC


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> coño, are you serious?
> that sería un bombazo... es la primera noticia que tengo.



CNBC Mobile Home

aun estar por poner la noticia completa, me ha llegado al aifone ...8:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/hp-outbids-dell-for-data-storage-provider-3par-2010-08-23


----------



## aksarben (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HP opa Dell? ... Any news? Toy investigando
> 
> EDIT: HP Makes Offer for 3Par at 33.3% Premium to Dell's Bid (Story Developing) CNBC



Pa mi que HP lo que quiere es comprar 3Par un 33% más caro que Dell...

Edit: http://www.3par.com/index.html


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Pa mi que HP lo que quiere es comprar 3Par un 33% más caro que Dell...
> 
> Edit: 3PAR Utility Storage



Parece que vas a tener razón 

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/h...acquire-3par-a-week-after-dells-dea/19603939/


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

Análisis interesante en Cárpatos:

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

La niña me daba [9973 - 10251] para hoy. Lo que no dijo es que tendríamos dos horas y pico soporíferas como las que llevamos ahora.


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La niña me daba [9973 - 10251] para hoy. Lo que no dijo es que tendríamos dos horas y pico soporíferas como las que llevamos ahora.



Tendrá que desarrollar el módulo cansino, para detectar estos muermos 

Por cierto:



Mañana subasta de entre 3.500 a 4.500 millones de letras a 3 y 6 meses

Estos del bobierno no paran de subastar deuda ... al final acabarán llamando a Cofidis.

Alguien sabe donde conseguir gráficos de la deuda subastada?


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Qué os parecería invertir en el bono español? ... en uno por ejemplo A 100 AÑOS!!!




y no olvides firmarte también una hipoteca... :XX:


----------



## rosonero (23 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Análisis interesante en Cárpatos:
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Hombre!!! Si es el de Radar Market, dejé de visitar su web cuando las señales y entradas pasaron a ser un servicio de pago. 

El artículo está también en su blog, para el que no lo conozca RADAR MARKET


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

Y, ya sólo por curiosidad... además de cobrar, ¿el tío atinaba, o no? 





rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!!! Si es el de Radar Market, dejé de visitar su web cuando las señales y entradas pasaron a ser un servicio de pago.
> 
> El artículo está también en su blog, para el que no lo conozca RADAR MARKET


----------



## rosonero (23 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y, ya sólo por curiosidad... además de cobrar, ¿el tío atinaba, o no?



Sí, sí, bastante, por eso hizo como aquí nuestro maestro.

Pego aquí unos datos que cuelga en su blog:

_Radar Trading completa su primer trimestre de vida con una rentabilidad del 26,27 % y un nivel de operaciones positivas superior al 90% _

:8:


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y no olvides firmarte también una hipoteca... :XX:



sí! de hecho estoy mirando las hipotecas estas a 85-100 años que hacen los asiáticos ... entre lo que me renten los bonos y el alquiler de 1 de los pisazos (con hipoteca 100 años) me voy pagando los 2. 
Lo tengo TODO requetecalculadísimo :: :XX:


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí! de hecho estoy mirando las hipotecas estas a 85-100 años que hacen los asiáticos ... entre lo que me renten los bonos y el alquiler de 1 de los pisazos (con hipoteca 100 años) me voy pagando los 2.
> Lo tengo TODO requetecalculadísimo :: :XX:



Dile a Animosa que te prepare un "pograma" en C++ para el tema de las rentabilidades :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

A que hora es la apertura de los usanos??? a las 15:30 o a las 16:00??x


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A que hora es la apertura de los usanos??? a las 15:30 o a las 16:00??x



15:30 _oclok_ http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXSP:.INX

Como le cuesta a Ibex pasar el 10220, fibo61,8%...

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Por cierto vaya muermo de mañana, a ver si la tarde es mas entretenida. Al menos ya que me tengo que quedar en casa empollando espero tener algo de emosssionnn.

Pepínnnnn, que te come el coco. Esta visto lo que quieren para hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Pepon en toda su salsa, dios mioo!!! no siento las piernas.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

El Stoxx acaba de pasar la MM200 en 10 minutos, ¡todo pinta feliz y florido, es el amanecer de las amapolas!

¡Compren, compren que se acaban!


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El Stoxx acaba de pasar la MM200 en 10 minutos, ¡todo pinta feliz y florido, es el amanecer de las amapolas!
> 
> ¡Compren, compren que se acaban!



Tengo que ponerme al dia con el tema ese de la mm200. Me recomiendas alguna web o asi para informarme??


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme al dia con el tema ese de la mm200. Me recomiendas alguna web o asi para informarme??



Casi cualquier gráfico mínimamente interactivo que encuentres en cualquier web te dejará pintar una MM200, no es nada complicado.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Casi cualquier gráfico mínimamente interactivo que encuentres en cualquier web te dejará pintar una MM200, no es nada complicado.



Ok, voy a ponerme a enredar un rato.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Toma ya, el ibex tocando los 10k3 y frenazo.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

Buenos días desde mi retiro "espiritual", habéis tenido unos días de lo que os gusta.

Sigo de observador hasta que pueda empezar a meter mano.

Para principios de octubre empezaremos a funcionar de nuevo, por parejas, como la benemérita.


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2010)

A vigilar:

SP500







DOW


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

Situación técnica interesante, ruptura en breve al alza con búsqueda de máximos del día. (con las limitaciones que tengo de una conexión wifi "violeteada" y gráficos más que limitados


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para principios de octubre empezaremos a funcionar de nuevo, por parejas, como la benemérita.




¿ha dicho Octubre...? :8:


Saludos :S


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días desde mi retiro "espiritual", habéis tenido unos días de lo que os gusta.
> 
> Sigo de observador hasta que pueda empezar a meter mano.
> 
> Para principios de octubre empezaremos a funcionar de nuevo, por parejas, como la benemérita.



Qué forma tan rara de operar tenéis, al menos para el pardillo medio que no está en el mundillo.

Lo primero que me llamó la atención fue lo de operar sólo largo o sólo corto, parece evidente que la especialización tiene sus ventajas, pues bien, ni se me había ocurrido pensarlo.

Otra cosa, lo de los sistemas expertos e indicadores adelantados, también es raro para alguien aficionado, separación entre quien proporciona las herramientas e indicadores "objetivos" y quien toma las decisión en base a su experiencia y su olfato. También parece bastante lógico.

Lo de estar unos meses sin operar, pues supongo que también es lógico, tendrá su explicación psicológica, anti-stress, para ver los toros desde la barrera una temporada, etc...

Es una lástima que "los de los cortos" no escriban en el foro, no sé si se manejan con los mismos parámetros que tú y cordobesa, si se fijan en las mismas cosas.

Cuéntanos máaaas.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿ha dicho Octubre...? :8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Esa fecha es como el 2012 de los mayas en este foro.::


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2010)

a mí lo de operar solo el tiempo estipulado y bajo parámetros estrictos, me suena algo a la técnica de las tortugas


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Se desinflan los yankis... caceria... el euro/dolar va pabajo. What is happening?


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

[MODE VISILLERA ON]
Hay que ver lo bonito que nos lo están pintando todo, con sus canales, sus retrocesos, sus divergencias, sus sobrecompras... nos están dejando un índice la mar de cuco estos leoncios.
[/MODE VISILLERA OFF]


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué forma tan rara de operar tenéis, al menos para el pardillo medio que no está en el mundillo.
> 
> Lo primero que me llamó la atención fue lo de operar sólo largo o sólo corto, parece evidente que la especialización tiene sus ventajas, pues bien, ni se me había ocurrido pensarlo.
> 
> ...



Cuando cambias de compañía (algunas) tienes un periodo de compromiso, durante el cual no puedes trabajar en otra. No solo en este sector, en muchos. 

Lo de los cortos: Utilizan las mismas herramientas, pero observan distintas señales y operaciones. No solo es especialización, la personalidad o psicología del individuo juega para trabajar en un sentido u otro.
Por aquí hay algún ingeniero y conocerá la planificación de proyectos, en los que se forman grupos de "optimistas" y "pesimistas" para definir el "timing" del proyecto.

PD. Sin material adecuado no somos nada, esto no arranca, pero paciencia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cuando cambias de compañía (algunas) tienes un periodo de compromiso, durante el cual no puedes trabajar en otra. No solo en este sector, en muchos.
> 
> Lo de los cortos: Utilizan las mismas herramientas, pero observan distintas señales y operaciones. No solo es especialización, la personalidad o psicología del individuo juega para trabajar en un sentido u otro.
> Por aquí hay algún ingeniero y conocerá la planificación de proyectos, en los que se forman grupos de "optimistas" y "pesimistas" para definir el "timing" del proyecto.
> ...



Yo lo veo alcista desde el viernes tras el último arreón bajista de 50 puntos antes del vencimiento a eso de las 12:15, aquello fue fake total, lo estaban dejando caer sin mover un dedo, al llegar a las cercanías de los 10.000 en el Ibex, se pusieron serios y lo pilotaron sin problemas hasta la zona de vencimiento.

No sé si opinas lo mismo.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo lo veo alcista desde el viernes tras el último arreón bajista de 50 puntos antes del vencimiento a eso de las 12:15, aquello fue fake total, lo estaban dejando caer sin mover un dedo, al llegar a las cercanías de los 10.000 en el Ibex, se pusieron serios y lo pilotaron sin problemas hasta la zona de vencimiento.
> 
> No sé si opinas lo mismo.



El nivel realmente importante se encuentra sobre los 9.800 del Ibex. En esta cifra si se estarían jugando cosas importantes.

De momento se ha aguantado el nivel de 10.000 ya que es un nivel "psicológico" importante, y de momento no ha sido difícil mantenerlo, por lo que no hay un convencimiento claro de grandes caídas.

Tal como están las cosas veo más factible que pasemos los 10.500 que perder los 10.000. 

Hay unos niveles de soporte y resistencias bien definidos y podemos jugar con ellos, en esta situación son imprescindibles unos Stop Loss que nos cubran las espaldas.


----------



## Misterio (23 Ago 2010)

El Dax jugandose los 6000.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> El Dax jugandose los 6000.



Por momentos va teniendo peor pinta, se ha chocado varias veces con los 6000, e incluso por lo menos en igmarkets ha estado por debajo un poco. No creo que los pierda, no se...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Ya lo tenemos planito y a juguetear otro rato con el rojo y el verde. Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Que justo han quedado los alemanes. En capitalbolsa han publicado ya dos articulos con lo del Hindenburg, parece que quieren que caiga tambien jajajajajaja.

En fin. Los usanos parece que quieren remontar un poco no? tendran envidia de los europedos?


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que justo han quedado los alemanes. En capitalbolsa han publicado ya dos articulos con lo del Hindenburg, parece que quieren que caiga tambien jajajajajaja.
> 
> En fin. Los usanos parece que quieren remontar un poco no? tendran envidia de los europedos?




Con tanto Zeppelin en boca de todos .... me parece que nos van a dejar el culo como un mandril a los cortistas 

PD: He pillado buenos minis... la idea es dejarlos para el vencimiento :cook:


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2010)

Mi cacharrito casero se ha quedado muy corto. Para hoy debería haber tocado los 10.330 y con las señales que ha dado USA en la primera media hora indicaban que no habría problema

Los niveles para mañana. 10.330 que se ha quedado colgado.
Y un 10.380 que es el nivel objetivo para mañana, para un cierre del SP por encima de 1075, si es por debajo de 1070 otro gallo cantaría.

De momento ha aguantado bien los ataques a los 1070, por lo que la situación técnica se mantiene.

Ahora a disfrutar de las vacaciones.


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2010)

Apple prevé inutilizar los iPad e iPhone que hayan sido 'hackeados' - 23/08/10 - 2393540 - EcoDiario.es

lo pongo porque sé que más de uno usa aifon ... lo que no sé es si lo tenéis "jailbrakeado"


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Apple prevé inutilizar los iPad e iPhone que hayan sido 'hackeados' - 23/08/10 - 2393540 - EcoDiario.es
> 
> lo pongo porque sé que más de uno usa aifon ... lo que no sé es si lo tenéis "jailbrakeado"




Lo que leí fue que habian patentado el procedimiento para hacerlo, no que lo fueran hacer ... hacer semejante cosa, creo que les pondria en autenticos problemas legales, los consumidores usanos no son tan idiotas como los hispanistanis y les lloverian demandas cual guano en el ibex


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2010)

Intel perdiendo definitivamente los 19$, esto puede ser la puntilla para el $sox.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Lo que leí fue que habian patentado el procedimiento para hacerlo, no que lo fueran hacer ... hacer semejante cosa, creo que les pondria en autenticos problemas legales, los consumidores usanos no son tan idiotas como los hispanistanis y *les lloverian demandas cual guano en el ibex*



Curiosa comparacion:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El Stoxx acaba de pasar la MM200 en 10 minutos, ¡todo pinta feliz y florido, es el amanecer de las amapolas!
> 
> ¡Compren, compren que se acaban!



coño Mulder , no veia tus post y ya estaba pensando que el comedor de caritas no tiene incluido internete 

Os veo a todos muy alcistas, asi que corto por llevar la contraria


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (23 Ago 2010)

Os pongo un enlace a un análisis de 15 minutos del Eurostoxx, donde se ve que podría estar dibujando un HCH, aún sin confirmar.

Posible HCH en el Eurostoxx en 15m. | Opciones y Futuros

El objetivo de caída en caso de cumplirse es en los 2500 puntos...


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

Hoy, día tranquilito y predecible. La niña apuntaba cierre en 10252.8, frente a 10221.2 de cierre real, no está nada mal. A ver si luego me pongo un rato a trastear y posteo previsiones para mañana... que ahora la parienta me arrastra al Leroy Tontín de compras :vomito:


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> coño Mulder , no veia tus post y ya estaba pensando que el comedor de caritas no tiene incluido internete
> 
> Os veo a todos muy alcistas, asi que corto por llevar la contraria



Vaya, se me olvidó el modo ironic


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado el día mareando, cada dos compras una venta, aunque la actividad ha decaido mucho hoy, especialmente durante la tarde, parece que quieran volverse a la playa de nuevo.

El saldo de la subasta he tenido que mirarlo con filtro, pero ha sido comprador.

Parece que intenten engañar al personal haciendo creer que están alcistas, pero para que las cosas no se vayan mucho de madre van vendiendo sin que se note mucho, aunque no se que pensar ahora mismo, ha sido una jornada más lateral que otra cosa sin querer decantarse por ninguno de los lados y parece que para mañana esperan gap alcista.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

¿como veis a los gringos?? de momento llevan un par de horas de un aburrimiento bestial...

No podre seguir el cierre, a las 11 y media estare por aqui de nuevo (hay que tomar un pote en las fiestas de bilbao)y os leere.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

Usanos atacando mínimos diarios. Hand of god or wano is near ...


----------



## Interesado (23 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Usanos atacando mínimos diarios. Hand of god or wano is near ...



Esta es la mano de Dios que nos gusta. 






Crucemos los dedos...


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2010)

Colega de la Vega, acabo de llegar y veo el 1070 perforado?

pero esto qué es... pero esto qué es! ::



Interesado dijo:


> Esta es la mano de Dios que nos gusta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (23 Ago 2010)

A ver si llueven ya las hostias como panes! Lastima que se acabe la sesión ahora que había pillado carrerilla .....


----------



## carlosjpc (23 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que justo han quedado los alemanes. En capitalbolsa han publicado ya dos articulos con lo del Hindenburg, parece que quieren que caiga tambien jajajajajaja.
> 
> En fin. Los usanos parece que quieren remontar un poco no? tendran envidia de los europedos?



toma otra



> Hindenburg Omen Creator Has Exited The Market
> Tyler Durden's picture
> Submitted by Tyler Durden on 08/23/2010 13:43 -0500
> 
> ...



Hindenburg Omen Creator Has Exited The Market | zero hedge


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Veo que me han hecho ustedes muy bien los deberes compañeros pero... en 4 horas 4 mensajes, que vaguetes estamos .

Buenas noches y mañana, Guano dira.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2010)

Interesado, parece que no has ido desencaminado con la prediccion que hiciste para hoy. Mas o menos se ha cumplido, en cuanto a que por la noche lo tirarian, no ha sido mucho pero menos da una piedra.


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2010)

¿Nadie de guardia? El Nikkei tontea con los 9.000...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Nadie de guardia? El Nikkei tontea con los 9.000...



Esperando el desenlace.

La ruptura de la semana pasada en el SP fue muy clara. El nikkei terminará cayendo hasta los 8200.

Disfruten del viaje


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2010)

Toi al pié del cañón 
Se masca la tragedia.
Esto va a doler.
Toi corto bertok.Mira si disfruto el viaje...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2010)

No vas sólo en el tren.

Mientras más se suban al vagón, más rápido caerá.

El aspecto gráfico del SP es precioso. El nikkei está a punto de morir 100 veces aunque me extrañaría que rompiera a la primera. Si es así, el hostión será de escándalo.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Guanos días :baba:

los japos se dejan 1.25%. Hoy tenemos subasta de deuda hispanistaní. Datos importantes

08:00 Alemania Producto Interior Bruto (Final) 
16:00 EE.UU. Encuesta de la Fed de Richmond 
16:00 EE.UU. Venta de Viviendas de Segunda Mano

Saludos


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Interesado, parece que no has ido desencaminado con la prediccion que hiciste para hoy. Mas o menos se ha cumplido, en cuanto a que por la noche lo tirarian, no ha sido mucho pero menos da una piedra.



Lo importante era romper el soporte. 

Ahora ya está hecho, llegamos al gap del jueves y nos giramos. Lo lógico sería ir de entrada a buscar los 1040-1050, y después ya veremos (yo creo que seguiremos bajando).

Si esto es realmente una 3 de 3, como primer objetivo tendríamos que bajar como mínimo hasta los 9750.

Se dan muchas condiciones para tener una "tormenta perfecta", todo va muy sincronizado.

EDIT: IGMarkets con venta en 1127, a este paso vamos a hacer un gap de 100ptos, que "no es mucho, pero menos da una piedra." xD


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2010)

como viene bajando el Ibex????


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene bajando el Ibex????



Ibex 10155
DAX 5980

:baba:

EDIT: Nikkei dice adiós a los 9k en el cierre: 8,995.14

:baba: :baba:

Hoy puede ser maravilloso :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Si, hoy puede ser un gran día, esperemos que se cumplan todos los anuncios, aunque veo demasiados y eso no me gusta.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Pollastre como tienes a la niña? Vaticina 9k? :baba:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre como tienes a la niña? Vaticina 9k? :baba:



No creas que está muy bajista... dice que 9970 como suelo para hoy.

Qué hago, la castigo por no seguirnos la corriente? ::::


edit: aunque ya sabes que luego cambia dinámicamente las proyecciones según avanza la sesión... no perdamos la guano-esperanza.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Buenos días... 

Abriremos sobre el 10125 en el mini, perforando el canal alcista que comenzamos a dibujar el viernes...

Como dijo Fran ayer, cuidadito con el 9800...

Saludos...

Pd: Alguien ha mirado la luna...?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ago 2010)

Jo jo

el ibex no torpedea los 10000 ni en broma


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2010)

Buenos días y tal.

No me sean tan san guanistas y observen el consejo de mi broker


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

A que hora es la subasta de bonos?


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Ago 2010)

hoy es un buen dia para meterse a largo plazo... ienso:


----------



## Misterio (24 Ago 2010)

Y luego la subasta saldrá bien y excusa para volver a subir.


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> el ibex no torpedea los 10000 ni en broma





rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días y tal.
> 
> No me sean tan san guanistas y observen el consejo de mi broker





especulador financiero dijo:


> hoy es un buen dia para meterse a largo plazo... ienso:





Misterio dijo:


> Y luego la subasta saldrá bien y excusa para volver a subir.





Ves Mulder, como hay esperanza...

Y esto en sólo 10 minutos.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Con un canal de tan sólo 27 puntos hasta ahora, las proyecciones son para cogerlas con pinzas, así que cuidadito:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10100.7] ===> PROJECTION [10016.59]


Predicción de cierre de sesión para hoy.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Y luego la subasta saldrá bien y excusa para volver a subir.



Por eso quiero conocer la hora ::

Esto seria la puntilla definitiva :XX:

Expertos piden a la Fed que suba los tipos de interés al menos dos puntos porcentuales para evitar nuevas burbujas - 24/08/10 - 2394544 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Misterio (24 Ago 2010)

Pues no encuentro la hora yo tampoco, suelen ser sobre media mañana no?. Por cierto el Bund a 10 años en 2.25%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A que hora es la subasta de bonos?



A las 10:30h... Agenda macro: martes 24 de agosto de 2010 - Analisis de divisas

A las 16:00h datos muy importantes USA...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ves Mulder, como hay esperanza...
> 
> Y esto en sólo 10 minutos.



Naaa, no hay que confundir lo que dicen con lo que piensan


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Naaa, no hay que confundir lo que dicen con lo que piensan



Si están todos tan pepones que se ponen palotes sólo con pensar que podrán comprar en el 9800, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si están todos tan pepones que se ponen palotes sólo con pensar que podrán comprar en el 9800, ¿me equivoco?




Palote me voy a poner cuando cierre los minis 8:


----------



## Antiparras (24 Ago 2010)

Sacyr ha roto aguas, se va a mínimos de los de verdad. Pido ovación y vuelta al ruedo para el señor del rivero, ese jran visionario himbersor


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> Sacyr ha roto aguas, se va a mínimos de los de verdad. Pido ovación y vuelta al ruedo para el señor del rivero, ese jran visionario himbersor



La ladrillera se va a ganar hoy un certificado 8:

Hoygan, la gamesas estan muy baratas, yo me haria una cartera a l/p inocho:

EDIT: Aqui se vende hasta la abuela

http://www.expansion.com/2010/08/22/empresas/1282512570.html


----------



## tarrito (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoygan, la gamesas estan muy baratas, yo me haria una cartera a l/p inocho:



deje las renovables y mejor mire cómo invertir en nucleares, uranio y tal ... 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La ladrillera se va a ganar hoy un certificado 8:
> 
> Hoygan, la gamesas estan muy baratas, yo me haria una cartera a l/p inocho:
> 
> ...



A GAM la espero en los 4..


----------



## Abner (24 Ago 2010)

"Buenas noticias" del financial times

El Financial Times tumba la esperanza de la recuperación en España - Libertad Digital

¿Cuánto tiempo se supone que va adelantada la Bolsa con respecto a la economía futura? :XX::XX:

Vamos pepones, caed del guindo ya y dejad que esto se despeñe, leñe.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> A GAM la espero en los 4..



A mi me parece que acabarán como las terras ...Solo entraria cuando hagan un buen suelo y vayan pa'arriba, y aun asi con mil precauciones. 

Voy a ir poniendo un stop recoje plusvis por si la deuda ....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A mi me parece que acabarán como las terras ...Solo entraria cuando hagan un buen suelo y vayan pa'arriba, y aun asi con mil precauciones.
> 
> Voy a ir poniendo un stop recoje plusvis por si la deuda ....



Mira el chiringuito Solaria, de 24 a 1,65 casi sin stops, y ya no se recupera mas..

No creo que la deuda dé sorpresas. Será un interés similar al de la última.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Sabeis algo de la subasta de bonos?? bueno que pregunta, nos los compramos a nosotros mismos xD.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Tenemos excusa???

Resultados subastas España	



Letras a 3 meses solicitados 5.929 millones de euros y adjudicados 2.700 millones a tipo a la baja de 0,699% a 0,648%.

Letras a 6 meses solicitados 5.104 millones de euros y adjudicados 1.309 millones a tipo a la baja de 1,17% a 1,06%.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Letras a 3 meses solicitados 5.929 millones de euros y adjudicados 2.700 millones a tipo a la baja de 0,699% a 0,648%.

Letras a 6 meses solicitados 5.104 millones de euros y adjudicados 1.309 millones a tipo a la baja de 1,17% a 1,06%.


----------



## tarrito (24 Ago 2010)

and the winner is ........... rafaxl


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Parece que no ha colado el tema de la deuda y nos iremos a visitar los minimos intradiarios :baba:

Lo que daria por saber quien es el valiente que compra los papelitos hispanistanis... la SS???


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que no ha colado el tema de la deuda y nos iremos a visitar los minimos intradiarios :baba:
> 
> Lo que daria por saber quien es el valiente que compra los papelitos hispanistanis... la SS???



Igual me arriesgo demasiado pero puede que hayas cantado linea. Por el foro dicen que se deshacen de deuda extranjera y compran asspañola... nuse.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que no ha colado el tema de la deuda y nos iremos a visitar los minimos intradiarios :baba:
> 
> Lo que daria por saber quien es el valiente que compra los papelitos hispanistanis... la SS???



Los bancos españoles creo que están obligados a comprar un buen paquete por las ayudas que reciben y parece que hoy hayan sido los únicos compradores.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Igual me arriesgo demasiado pero puede que hayas cantado linea. Por el foro dicen que se deshacen de deuda extranjera y compran asspañola... nuse.




Eso leí hace dias ... los fondos la la SS son limitados, estos hdlp estan dinamitando nuestro futuri, aun más si cabe...

Alguna manera para saber quien es el iluminado que en última instancia se queda con los papeles?


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los bancos españoles creo que están obligados a comprar un buen paquete por las ayudas que reciben y parece que hoy hayan sido los únicos compradores.




En primera instancia... según creo entender estos hacian de intermediarios y despues colocaban parte a incautos, haciendo jugosas plusvis con la transacción... Si alguien puede iluminarme le estaré agradecido


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Los catadores de marisco se "rebelan":

El secretario general de CCOO, Ignacio Fernández Toxo, afirmó hoy que con medidas como la anunciada ayer por el Gobierno de rebajar el plazo para que los parados puedan rechazar las ofertas de empleo y formación "se intuye que se puede encontrar alguna fórmula de maquillar las cifras del paro".

En una entrevista a la Cadena Ser, Toxo se refirió a las declaraciones que hizo ayer al respecto el ministro de Trabajo, Celestino Corbacho, a quien calificó como "un gran propagandista de la huelga general" y el "mayor activo" de los sindicatos, porque, "cada vez que habla crece el rechazo a las medidas del Gobierno".

El líder de CCOO dijo que "comparte" que los desempleados tengan que hacer un esfuerzo para encontrar empleo, pero se sintió preocupado por el "argumentario" que se usa para ello, ya que considera que los parados no lo son por voluntad, sino porque se ven expulsados del mercado de trabajo o incapacitados para encontrar empleo, sobre todo los jóvenes.


Tendrá que invitarlos a centollos de los buenos :XX:


----------



## aksarben (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En primera instancia... según creo entender estos hacian de intermediarios y despues colocaban parte a incautos, haciendo jugosas plusvis con la transacción... Si alguien puede iluminarme le estaré agradecido



Compran con dinero al 1%, le sacan un margen y se lo venden a los abueletes, porque "la deuda pública es lo más seguro" ("los pisos nunca bajan", y tal). Menudo negocio...


----------



## ERB (24 Ago 2010)

*Resultados subastas España*

Letras a 3 meses solicitados 5.929 millones de euros y adjudicados 2.700 millones a tipo a la baja de 0,699% a 0,648%.

Letras a 6 meses solicitados 5.104 millones de euros y adjudicados 1.309 millones a tipo a la baja de 1,17% a 1,06%.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## ERB (24 Ago 2010)

DIA IMPORTANTE PARA EL DOW JONES

En el gráfico semanal del Dow Jones, observamos que ayer se paró justo en el fibo correctivo 50% de toda la subida previa y que coincide con la media exponencial de 50 y el 72% de toda la caida desde el máximo anterior, 11265.

Es por ello muy importante que el Dow no abra bajo el mínimo de su vela diaria anterior, es decir 10147.Si esto ocurre, se confirmaría la tendencia bajista de los mercados con un primer objetivo en los 9.900 y si lo pierde 9.600 con posibilidad alta de ir a buscar la parte baja del canal bajista iniciado desde 11265.

Esto puede ocurrir porque los datos de empleo americanos no repuntan, son débiles y todo ello repercute en el consumo.

Es por ello, hoy, un día importante bursátil . Si hoy no hay apoyo inversor, lo más probable es que los índices comiencen ya a corregir excesos.

X-Trade Brokers

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## ERB (24 Ago 2010)

* Ojo a Irlanda*

Su bolsa baja más del 4 % influenciada por el desplome del 14 % de una gran compañía de materiales de construcción tras malos resultados

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los catadores de marisco se "rebelan":
> 
> El secretario general de CCOO, Ignacio Fernández Toxo, afirmó hoy que con medidas como la anunciada ayer por el Gobierno de *rebajar el plazo para que los parados puedan rechazar las ofertas de empleo y formación *"se intuye que se puede encontrar alguna fórmula de maquillar las cifras del paro".
> 
> ...



Tocar la "formacion" es tocar sus centollos, estara hecho un basilisco  , vale que jodais a los parados, pero mis cigalas son sagradas dijo el lider sindical en la tensa reunion con el ministro Corbacho :no:

Por otro lado, el ibex dandome alegrias ayer y hoy, ahi se quedan los cortos por seculum seculorum ehhh

Bueno, en un ratito me voy a navegar, que disfruteis del guano


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

josdeputa ... me volarón el stop.... bueno 120 pips a la saca. Pedidos industriales fantabulosos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> josdeputa ... me volarón el stop.... bueno 120 pips a la saca. Pedidos industriales fantabulosos



¿eres pobre? !! QUE COÑO HACES CON STOPS !!!


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (24 Ago 2010)

Os dejo por aquí una curiosidad que he visto en el Eurostoxx.

Las lineas de tendencia han muerto, larga vida a las curvas de tendencia… 

¿Se han pasado los leones a las “curvas de tendencia”? | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> josdeputa ... me volarón el stop.... bueno 120 pips a la saca. Pedidos industriales fantabulosos




Me llevo dos, multiplico por pi y le hago el módulo de la raiz de raticulín... ah, sí, ya lo tengo: los cálculos muestran sin ningún atisbo de duda que ha sido Ud. cazado por un reversal atrapagacelas :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿eres pobre? !! QUE COÑO HACES CON STOPS !!!




Si soy "probe", con estos pips podré dar de comer a mi familia durante 3 meses :XX:


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me llevo dos, multiplico por pi y le hago el módulo de la raiz de raticulín... ah, sí, ya lo tengo: los cálculos muestran sin ningún atisbo de duda que ha sido Ud. cazado por un reversal atrapagacelas :XX::XX::XX::XX:




Si ... es lo que tiene la avaricia al cuidar las ganancias ... Cuando vuelva a subir le meto más


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Os dejo por aquí una curiosidad que he visto en el Eurostoxx.
> 
> Las lineas de tendencia han muerto, larga vida a las curvas de tendencia…
> 
> ¿Se han pasado los leones a las “curvas de tendencia”? | Opciones y Futuros



Tendré que desempolvar mi viejo compás .... 8: Ya está ustec citado en Cárpatoslandia .... leerá el foro nuestro ilustre hamijo ienso:

Cárpa manifiestate!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si ... es lo que tiene la avaricia al cuidar las ganancias ... *Cuando vuelva a subir le meto más *



como dicen aqui en Galicia " tarde piaches"  , apurate anda que solo te pierdes las comisiones y poco mas , venga que te quitan de las manos los cortos y se acaban


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Toda la mañana, toda la puta mañana clavado en los 10K1.
Creo que me bajo a la piscina en breves minutten como esto no mejore.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> como dicen aqui en Galicia " tarde piaches"  , apurate anda que solo te pierdes las comisiones y poco mas , venga que te quitan de las manos los cortos y se acaban



Take it easy  estoy a la espera de la señal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me llevo dos, multiplico por pi y le hago el módulo de la raiz de raticulín... ah, sí, ya lo tengo: los cálculos muestran sin ningún atisbo de duda que ha sido Ud. cazado por un reversal atrapagacelas :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Pollastre veo que has alargado tu jornada laboral, ¿ que pasa ? ¿el lateral no da para cerrar el chiringo a las 10 am ? 

saludos y suerte, ¿ para cuando el chuleton pollastrin ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Take it easy  estoy a la espera de la señal



¿ que es ese olor ? ah, si guano, veo los minimos intradia muy cerca  si los rompemos te espero en los 9800


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que es ese olor ? ah, si guano, veo los minimos intradia muy cerca  si los rompemos te espero en los 9800





Zulo, los cargadores gordos los llevo en el ETF inverso desde 10750  sin stop, como era de esperar 8: , los minis son puro divertimento, aunque me gustaria pillar alguno para liquidarlo en vencimiento, pero no me fio de estos hdlp, asi que con estos me pongo gomita para cuidar mis plusvis


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Bien visto, Zulo... [mal]acostumbrado últimamente a cerrar tempranito la tienda de ultramarinos, cuando va llegando la hora de la cerveza y no he cerrado aún una operación, empiezo a ponerme nervioso ::

Me gustaría sacar un par de fechas para subir a Madrid, momento en el que le llamaría para el sucinto chuletón. De todas formas, y a peor caso, como ya comenté tengo que subir por huevos en Enero para un asunto de "negosi", así que a muy malas, chuletón habrá seguro (aunque pueda ser algo tardío).

Por lo tanto, hazme un favor y no la líes en los próximos 5 meses, quiero decir, no "metas con todo lo gordo", no "contratendencies apalancado 1:20", no "compreh como si el mundo se acabarah mañanah" ni cosas de esas que te puedan sacar del mercado antes de que podamos conocernos en persona 




zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre veo que has alargado tu jornada laboral, ¿ que pasa ? ¿el lateral no da para cerrar el chiringo a las 10 am ?
> 
> saludos y suerte, ¿ para cuando el chuleton pollastrin ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bien visto, Zulo... [mal]acostumbrado últimamente a cerrar tempranito la tienda de ultramarinos, cuando va llegando la hora de la cerveza y no he cerrado aún una operación, empiezo a ponerme nervioso ::
> 
> Me gustaría sacar un par de fechas para subir a Madrid, momento en el que le llamaría para el sucinto chuletón. De todas formas, y a peor caso, como ya comenté tengo que subir por huevos en Enero para un asunto de "negosi", así que a muy malas, chuletón habrá seguro (aunque pueda ser algo tardío).
> 
> Por lo tanto, hazme un favor y no la líes en los próximos 5 meses, quiero decir, no "metas con todo lo gordo", no "contratendencies apalancado 1:20", no "compreh como si el mundo se acabarah mañanah" ni cosas de esas que te puedan sacar del mercado antes de que podamos conocernos en persona



recuerdo la mitica frase de la pelicula QUO VADIS , " nadie ha vivido 3 años en galeras " decian al prota, en la version zulomanistica seria " nadie diria que zuloman sobreviviria en la bolsa tanto tiempo"  , no se preocupe pollastre, tengo enchufe en caritas ( de cuando era un rico y poderoso donante ) y si no puede ser un chuleton sera un bistec con patatas by the face 

Debianita ¿ todavia ves el tren o ya no lo tienes a la vista ? se te ha escapado por pobreton, ah, felicidades por tus etfs inversos ...... si te apuras aun pillas cacho con los minis pero date mucha prisa que me los quitan de las manos....


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Se nos ha escachoflao un eurofighter typhoon esta mañana, en la base de Morón. 

€45MM a tomar por culo.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Zuloman, de momento está en un canal cansino ... Si lo peta por debajo con fuerza me entrará una orden de venta. Si toca por arriba y los indicadores están "bonitos" otra orden de venta. De momento paciencia y cervecitas 

EDIT: Largos ni con un palo


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

A ver si debi tiene suerte y se vuelve a subir al tren, que se me ha escapado por los pelos cuando iba a meterle el segundo cargador... aunque no creo.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A ver si debi tiene suerte y se vuelve a subir al tren, que se me ha escapado por los pelos cuando iba a meterle el segundo cargador... aunque no creo.




Estoy comprando los billetes, a ver si me los aceptan 8: sino me colaré, pero en este tren hay que ir.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

La niña se actualiza y de paso se moja:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10087.5] ===> PROJECTION [9978.23]


Qué osada... un cierre por debajo de 10K... cómo se nota que no se puede algoritmizar el sentimiento psicológico de lo que significa perforar los 10.000 xDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Estoy comprando los billetes, a ver si me los aceptan 8: sino me colaré, pero en este tren hay que ir.



oigo pitidos intensos........... creo que es el tren bala de Japon que llega a España en breves minutos  , en cuanto arranque desde la bolsa de Madrid tira pa africa a 500 km/hora 

veo nueve miles en el horizonte


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> oigo pitidos intensos........... creo que es el tren bala de Japon que llega a España en breves minutos  , en cuanto arranque desde la bolsa de Madrid tira pa africa a 500 km/hora
> 
> veo nueve miles en el horizonte



Es ustec un cabr*n :XX: (desde el cariño  ), no ve que soy un pobre ludopata que está deseando dar al botón rojo? Pero ...tengo que esperar a ver como se porta cuando se acerque a alguno de los extremos del canal. No voy a operar en medio del canal, es de gacelas 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

He vendido uno de los minis en 10080 a las 09:30, llego 3 horas después y veo que esto está en el mismo sitio... (y que no ha hecho nuevos mínimos): He ganado 3 horas de vida... 

Por cierto, nadie ha comentado que el S&P nocturno ha tocado los 1056...? 

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He vendido uno de los minis en 10080, y llego 3 horas después y veo que esto está en el mismo sitio... he ganado 3 horas de vida...
> 
> Por cierto, nadie ha comentado que el S&P nocturno ha tocado los 1056...?
> 
> Saludos...



Sip, la bruji


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Pollastre: Si hiciésemos mínimos en 997x, la bajada desde los 1053x, marcaría los siguientes fibos:
-fibo76,4%: 1010x
-fibo61,8%: 1018x
-fibo50%: 1025x
-fibo38,2%: 1032x
-fibo23,6%: 1040x

Todos, son niveles relevantes en las últimas jornadas, así que si que podría ser un mínimo importante para estos días... Ya veremos que hace en esos entornos...

Saludos...

PD: Debianita, quién es bruji? :


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

Pues yo llevo toda la mañana con orden puesta y no entra pero rasca justito justito al ladito, pero nada, que no quiere ejecutarse.

Al menos la fiabilidad y solidez de mi nuevo sistema de detección de soportes y resistencias está superando mis mejores expectativas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo llevo toda la mañana con orden puesta y no entra pero rasca justito justito al ladito, pero nada, que no quiere ejecutarse.
> 
> Al menos la fiabilidad y solidez de mi nuevo sistema de detección de soportes y resistencias está superando mis mejores expectativas.



no ha oido nunca eso de que el ultimo duro lo gane otro, animese y dejese de tonterias que se le escapa el tren como siempre :no:

Bueno, me aburro, pongo orden de cerrar cortos en 9980 y hasta mañana jovenes, no me lo tireis mucho mas abajo eh, que quiero estar corto hasta vencimiento


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ago 2010)

Cuidado con los cortos, no vaya a ser que hagan un reverse


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ago 2010)

einsssssssssssss, justo cuando ya salia por la puerta veo que tocamos minimos intradia en los futuros, esperemos unos minutillos, me gusta ver como crece mi cuenta, si rebota me largo y si cae me como las palomitas


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Zulópata... 



zuloman dijo:


> einsssssssssssss, justo cuando ya salia por la puerta veo que tocamos minimos intradia en los futuros, esperemos unos minutillos, me gusta ver como crece mi cuenta, si rebota me largo y si cae me como las palomitas


----------



## Antiparras (24 Ago 2010)

Que cruel es la bolsa, yo es que me imagino a un presidente de ladrillera con mostacho pignorando sin parar acciones de repsol y se me cae una lagrimillla....


----------



## aksarben (24 Ago 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> Que cruel es la bolsa, yo es que me imagino a un presidente de ladrillera con mostacho pignorando sin parar acciones de repsol y se me cae una lagrimillla....



Ya vendrán sus amigüitos politicastros a arreglarle el marrón (de nuevo), no sufras por él xD...

Edit: Quien comprara Sacyres hace un año debe estar contentísimo...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Movimiento... todos en posición!


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

He comprado el billete para el tren :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

¿Quién era el forero aquél que hacía el ruido del tren de los cortos? Ya no me acuerdo de su nombre ::



debianita dijo:


> He comprado el billete para el tren :rolleye:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Han hecho pop, ya no hay stop. pop-o.


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Sabéis como hacer para quitarle zoom o desplazar verticalmente los gráficos de R4?

Es que las proyecciones se me salen por debajo de la pantalla y así no hay manera de trabajar...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Coño, por fin saltó el puto SP y día cerrado. Me voy a tomar un vinito, que ya va tocando.

Suerte a los que sigan abiertos.


----------



## Abner (24 Ago 2010)

Los 9k están cerca. PO DE MOS!!!


----------



## Antiparras (24 Ago 2010)

para que esto se despatarre bien tiene que perder el 10.000 y telefónica el 17 entonces si que pude haber guano del bueno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sabéis como hacer para quitarle zoom o desplazar verticalmente los gráficos de R4?
> 
> Es que las proyecciones se me salen por debajo de la pantalla y así no hay manera de trabajar...



Ha cogido poca altura el hombre derecho, pero es para calcular el HCH en el Ibex? 

Lo digo porque acaba de romper la neck-line...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Me cuesta creer que esto vaya a ir para abajo tan rápido... los indicadores marcan que esto no va a ir más allá, los 9900 (hoy) y hasta 9980 el viernes serán decisivos. Estamos muy sobrevendidos (en horario y diario, no en semanal), y demasiada gente corta... ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha cogido poca altura el hombre derecho, pero es para calcular el HCH en el Ibex?
> 
> Lo digo porque acaba de romper la neck-line...
> 
> Saludos...



Da lo justo para acabar esta 3, no? Los famosos 9k8.



> Me cuesta creer que esto vaya a ir para abajo tan rápido... los indicadores marcan que esto no va a ir más allá, los 9900 (hoy) y hasta 9980 el viernes serán decisivos. Estamos muy sobrevendidos (en horario y diario, no en semanal), y demasiada gente corta...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo no creo que haya tanta gente corta, me da la impresión de que en los últimos días el ambiente es muy de "aquí no pasa nada". Lo que me mosquea es la publicidad que le han dado al dichoso Hindenburg Omen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Da lo justo para acabar esta 3, no? Los famosos 9k8.
> 
> Yo no creo que haya tanta gente corta, me da la impresión de que en los últimos días el ambiente es muy de "aquí no pasa nada". Lo que me mosquea es la publicidad que le han dado al dichoso Hindenburg Omen.



Pues debemos ver 2 HCH diferentes, porque el recorrido del mio es 9000 "pelaos", por eso digo que no me cuadra... ienso:

Mi neck-line pasa por el mínimo del 20/07 9804 y el mínimo del viernes pasado 10018, máximo del 5/08 10953...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ago 2010)

Y ya puestos a Hindenburgizar al personal, aporto otra señal del fin de los tiempos.

La simulación de Montecarlo para el cierre de mañana de las M100 y M200 del SP.

Probabilidad de corte a la baja, más o menos 99%.

En la gráfica, corte a la baja significa estar por debajo de cero (M100-M200<0).







Que conste que hice la predicción hace dos semanas y dije que ocurriría a partir de mediados de esta semana.


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues debemos ver 2 HCH diferentes, porque el recorrido del mio es 9000 "pelaos", por eso digo que no me cuadra... ienso:
> 
> Mi neck-line pasa por el mínimo del 20/07 9804 y el mínimo del viernes pasado 10018, máximo del 5/08 10953...
> 
> Saludos...



Nahhh, uno intradía desde el viernes a hoy, ahora estaría haciendo el pullback, pero es muy poco fiable.

Lo sorprendente de esta bajada es que pese a que todos estamos teóricamente cortos, nadie del hilo se la cree (y no es que seamos muy alcistas precisamente).

La pena es el volumen con la que la estamos haciendo, pero vamos, eso se arregla cortando los diezmiles cual cuchillo corta la mantequilla... :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2010)

Buenos días, vamos a meternos la dosis diaria de bolsa.

Como aguantan los 10.000....con el SP por debajo de 1060.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Hum... yo me la creo (no me queda más remedio):

[HIGH] ACTUAL [10140.7] ===> PROJECTION [10161.53]
[LOW] ACTUAL [10027.9] ===> PROJECTION [9929.24]
[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10037.8] ===> PROJECTION [9924.65]

Como curiosidad, la proyección de cierre de sesión cae ligeramente por debajo de la del mínimo. Ante esta evidente contradicción, está claro que los márgenes de error nos están jugando una "pequeña" broma, calculados en +-35 pips ahora mismo.



Interesado dijo:


> Nahhh, uno intradía desde el viernes a hoy, ahora estaría haciendo el pullback, pero es muy poco fiable.
> 
> Lo sorprendente de esta bajada es que pese a que todos estamos teóricamente cortos, nadie del hilo se la cree (y no es que seamos muy alcistas precisamente).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ago 2010)

Yo rompería los 10.000 antes de la publicación de los datos, si salen buenos jodes a los cortos doblemente, si salen malos dejas pillados a los largos de antemano, con la esperanza de que haya dato bueno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... yo me la creo (no me queda más remedio):
> 
> [HIGH] ACTUAL [10140.7] ===> PROJECTION [10161.53]
> [LOW] ACTUAL [10027.9] ===> PROJECTION [9929.24]
> ...



Vamos que tocaría por los pelos la línea de tendencia de este rebote. La que sale del 85xx y pasa por el 89xx... 

Saludos...

PD: S&P 1053 antes a abrir Wall Street...
PD2: El 1056 es el fibo61,8% de todo el rebote, y lo va a romper solo abrir...
PD3: En 1050 está la línea de tendencia que viene desde el 666...


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Un factor que está poniendo nervioso al mercado, es un artículo del Wall Street Journal en el que se asegura que al menos 7 de los 17 miembros de la FED no están de acuerdo con la última decisión tomada de seguir comprando más bonos...Esto es una muy mala noticia para las bolsas...

By Cárpatos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Creo que aquí van a haber hondonadas de hostias....


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo que aquí van a haber hondonadas de hostias....




Ten "cuidao" que igual le viene la C :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2010)

"hondonadas", depende de si son cóncavas o convexas...... lo que si habrá serán "andanadas".

Lo siento pollastre, que conste que soy un seguidor fiel tuyo.....


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "hondonadas", depende de si son cóncavas o convexas...... lo que si habrá serán "andanadas".
> 
> Lo siento pollastre, que conste que soy un seguidor fiel tuyo.....



Airbag, el gran Pazos


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Ustec, Señor Lángaro/Zíngaro, no es muy friki por lo que veo :: :

Frases de cine - Todas las grandes frases y citas del cine.

es esa una frase mítica del imaginario castizo-español, caballero !



LÁNGARO dijo:


> "hondonadas", depende de si son cóncavas o convexas...... lo que si habrá serán "andanadas".
> 
> Lo siento pollastre, que conste que soy un seguidor fiel tuyo.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2010)

es que esto es muy "interesante".......

lo siento pido mil perdones........


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

$sox 317.
Intc 18,65.


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Ups, nos han pillado!
Spain uses social security fund to prop up the bond market – Telegraph Blogs

Hay que reconocer que el ibex está aguantando los 10k con un par. Los Franes de turno se lo están currando...

Pero en un momento u otro tendrán que soltarlo y entonces correrá la sangre.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Como salga malo el dato de viviendas de eeuu esto va a ser la fostia. No se pero me huele a jugarreta, ojala me equivoque.

Coño!!! 1005 mensajes, me perdi mi numero 1000.


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como salga malo el dato de viviendas de eeuu esto va a ser la fostia. No se pero me huele a jugarreta, ojala me equivoque.
> 
> Coño!!! 1005 mensajes, me perdi mi numero 1000.



¿a que hora sale ese dato?


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿a que hora sale ese dato?



A las 16:00, VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de julio. En la pagina de carpatos vienen los datos de eeuu de toda la semana.


----------



## Misterio (24 Ago 2010)

Al revés como no salga tan malo a saber a donde vamos.. por lo alto..

Ha debido de salir pésimo.


Actualizo



> Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> -27,2 %...mucho peor de lo esperado


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Al revés como no salga tan malo a saber a donde vamos.. por lo alto..



Tambien es verdad. Se dice que ya dan por hecho que va a salir malo de ahi las bajadas... a saber.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Al revés como no salga tan malo a saber a donde vamos.. por lo alto..




Eso estaría bien... incluso aunque ya estoy cerrado por hoy, una entrada corta en 10K1... sería difícil resistirse a ella... ::


edit: no sé qué dato ha salido de venta de viviendas... pero presumo que ha sido malo xD


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

wanoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

perdemos los 10k, jugada con el dato o wano weno...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano	[Imprimir]	



-27,2 %...mucho peor de lo esperado

Metedle con todo lo gordo amigos!!!! Hindenburg, flota!!! ajajajaj


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Ago 2010)

brutal.

yo estuve aquí, saludos.


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano [Imprimir] 



-27,2 %...mucho peor de lo esperado


----------



## Misterio (24 Ago 2010)

Joder vaya vela.......

Day Trader Radio Stock Market Radio Show - Trader Education | Live Alerts | Technical Analysis


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

El vix ha roto.


----------



## Abner (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... yo me la creo (no me queda más remedio):
> 
> [HIGH] ACTUAL [10140.7] ===> PROJECTION [10161.53]
> [LOW] ACTUAL [10027.9] ===> PROJECTION [9929.24]
> ...



Señor pollastre, tiene en cuenta su niña la posible influencia de los usanos? porque lo del Nasdaq está siendo glorioso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Comprado 9955, madre mia que ostiazo... )


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

A las guAnas tardes!

Parece que nos caemos y no llevamos paracaídas, geronimoooooo....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Ago 2010)

Venta de Viviendas:
-27,2 %...mucho peor de lo esperado

A las trincheraaaaaassssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

Yo lo veo todo muy pepón... ienso:



será el veranito... 


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comprado 9955, madre mia que ostiazo... )



me ha ganado Ud. por medio cuerpo de ventaja... 9966 xDD


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Ago 2010)

Me saco el sombrero ante la niña de Pollastre..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> me ha ganado Ud. por medio cuerpo de ventaja... 9966 xDD



Pero no estaba usted "desenganchado" por hoy... 



ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Me saco el sombrero ante la niña de Pollastre..



No sea usted guarro hamijo! ::

Hablando en serio, el "leuru" se ha dado la vuelta ienso:


----------



## Abner (24 Ago 2010)

Vaya fiesta!! :baba::baba:


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Parece que se puede ir más pa'bajo :baba:

Los minis los cierro en vencimiento :XX:


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

jajajajaja.... me estoy partiendo de los que entraron largos en los 10800... ) ) )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Tonuel, por favor, saque al instumentista


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero no estaba usted "desenganchado" por hoy...



Sin duda... pero, para mi mayor desmayo, en mi bar habitual tenían la plancha apagada. Más de dos vinos sin motadito no es buena cosa, así que he "tenido" que volverme a mi cubil.

Ha sido culpa del bar, yo no quería.

De todas formas, ya he vuelto a cerrar con 20 pips de regalo. Ahora sí, a tomar por culê. No arriesgaré las ganancias de todo un día por mis ínfulas de grandeza, aderezadas con un buen rioja ::


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo veo todo muy pepón... inocho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me equivoqué al poner la carita... :ouch:


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, por favor, saque al instumentista



No me haga ir a encender el ordenador... con lo agustito que estoy aquí tumbado... :baba:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2010)

Yo estoy con LCASC, este sentimiento bajista no augura caídas continuadas. Para mí los 9.800-900 son punto de cierre de cortos, al menos por el momento.

En general mi sensación es que durante este Agosto han estado jugando con el sector más activo de los pequeños especuladores, esto es, nosotros, y que lo que pueda pasar ahora no tendrá la más mínima repercusión en el medio plazo. Eso sí, lo que ha hecho el VIX hoy no encaja para nada con este planteamiento.

Esta semana será movidita...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

De momento ha encajado bien la hostia, y ha respetado el suelo proyectado en 9,929. Me pregunto qué próxima sorpresa nos tienen preparada estos simpáticos, graciosos e hideputas leoncios...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

Lo iba a comentar... El VIX sólo sube un 10%... )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo estoy con LCASC, este sentimiento bajista no augura caídas continuadas. Para mí los 9.800-900 son punto de cierre de cortos, al menos por el momento.
> 
> En general mi sensación es que durante este Agosto han estado jugando con el sector más activo de los pequeños especuladores, esto es, nosotros, y que lo que pueda pasar ahora no tendrá la más mínima repercusión en el medio plazo. Eso sí, lo que ha hecho el VIX hoy no encaja para nada con este planteamiento.
> 
> Esta semana será movidita...



A mí últimamente me sucede lo siguiente:

Miro el suelo de marzo de 2009 y pienso "quiebra del sistema financiero internacional".

Miro el suelo de mayo-junio de este año y pienso "default de España y rescate para salvar la moneda común".

Y después veo las previsiones de 6000 en octubre que hacemos y pienso "tengo que comprar una escopeta, que no se me olvide..."


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Otro dato mas:
FED de Richmond 


Indicador compuesto de la FED de Richmond baja de 16 a 11 en agosto. El indicador de embarques baja de 22 a 11


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Me saco el sombrero ante la niña de Pollastre..



Favor que Ud. me hace, hamijo; pero se lo ruego, sea prudente al interpretar las proyecciones de la niña: recuerde que sus métodos son netamente numéricos. 

Un mal dato inesperado, un "Lehman Brothers", un bloqueo del estrecho de Ormuz porque Irán ha hundido un par de superpetroleros con dos SN-22 Sunburn.... en definitiva, si apareciese un "fundamental" que yo lo llamo, las predicciones numéricas saltarán por los aires como fuegos artificiales.

Claro que, bien mirado, ¿qué sistema automatizado es capaz de predecir fundamentales?


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo estoy con LCASC, este sentimiento bajista no augura caídas continuadas. Para mí los 9.800-900 son punto de cierre de cortos, al menos por el momento.
> 
> En general mi sensación es que durante este Agosto han estado jugando con el sector más activo de los pequeños especuladores, esto es, nosotros, y que lo que pueda pasar ahora no tendrá la más mínima repercusión en el medio plazo. Eso sí, lo que ha hecho el VIX hoy no encaja para nada con este planteamiento.
> 
> Esta semana será movidita...



Yo creo que vamos a ir más abajo de esos 9800, pero no tanto como muchos querríamos.

Insisto en que aquí SIEMPRE estamos bajistas, y hasta hoy todos dudábamos, y mucho, de la caída. La mayoría seguimos dudando de que vaya a ir mucho más allá de 1000 puntos, después de subir desde los 8k6.

Como me ha dicho Mulder esta mañana, hay que distinguir entre lo que se dice y lo que se hace.


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a ir más abajo de esos 9800, pero no tanto como muchos querríamos.
> 
> Insisto en que aquí SIEMPRE estamos bajistas, y hasta hoy todos dudábamos, y mucho, de la caída. La mayoría seguimos dudando de que vaya a ir mucho más allá de 1000 puntos, después de subir desde los 8k6.
> 
> Como me ha dicho Mulder esta mañana, hay que distinguir entre lo que se dice y lo que se hace.



Es que no hablo de burbuja.info, hablo de programas de radio y otros foros más imparciales, aqui ya se sabe que somos guanofans :: Casi todos los inversores tienen miedo porque el consenso entre los analistas son bajadas violentas y, por el momento, el precio parece darles la razón. No me cuadra para nada.

Por lo demás, los mínimos del ibex, hasta ahora, siguen el siguiente patrón:







Sobre los 9.900 veo un posible punto de rebote, yo ahí cerraría cortos. Si luego cae más, pues ya veremos...


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Favor que Ud. me hace, hamijo; pero se lo ruego, sea prudente al interpretar las proyecciones de la niña: recuerde que sus métodos son netamente numéricos.
> 
> Un mal dato inesperado, un "Lehman Brothers", un bloqueo del estrecho de Ormuz porque Irán ha hundido un par de superpetroleros con dos SN-22 Sunburn.... en definitiva, si apareciese un "fundamental" que yo lo llamo, las predicciones numéricas saltarán por los aires como fuegos artificiales.
> 
> Claro que, bien mirado, ¿qué sistema automatizado es capaz de predecir fundamentales?



El que los provoca, hamijo. Recuerde que no hay nada más listo que un roboc.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

Las ganancias hay que dejarlas correr.... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

Estocásticos de 30', 1h y diarios saliendo de sobreventa, parece que quieren saltar stops de los dos lados... )

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Vaya juguetones que estan. Me parecia mucho perder los diezmiles, aunque estamos a tiempo, parece que lo quieren subir un poquito.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Pegaran hachazo de ultima hora?? andan jodiendo la marrana cosa mala ajjajaja.


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Ago 2010)

yalodeciayo esta mañana que hoy seria un buen día para entrar largos a medio plazo... justo en la base del canal lateral... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Que bien se lo montan, solo un hijo de la gran puta lo haria sin igual jajajajaja. Leoncios...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2010)

Que bueno compadre, a este paso vemos los 10100 al cierre. Aluuuuucinando.

Ahora despues del cierre los yankis mirando hacia arriba, ¿quien entiende esto?


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bueno compadre, a este paso vemos los 10100 al cierre. Aluuuuucinando.
> 
> Ahora despues del cierre los yankis mirando hacia arriba, ¿quien entiende esto?



Si, se llama cosmética, imaginese ustec que cierra por debajo de los 10k con un -2.6%. Mañana tendríamos a los abueletes a las puertas del banco a vender sus matildes, botas ...


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

A pesar del volumen alto no hemos hoy demasiada actividad, por la mañana solo han entrado a las 9, 11 y 13, por la tarde ya han estado más activos. Se han pasado la mañana vendiendo hasta las 16, donde han empezado a comprar hasta el final de la sesión. En subasta han comprado.

A pesar de las compras de la tarde y la mayor actividad, el volumen de estas ha sido bastante bajo y, sin embargo, el volumen de las ventas ha sido alto a pesar de haberlas hecho con menor actividad, el saldo ha sido negativo todo el día y no ha llegado a estar positivo en ningún momento. Diríase que la subida de esta tarde ha sido un engañabobos, incluso aunque hayan comprado en subasta, no parece que estén muy dispuestos a las compras.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ago 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iqhhIr-XsU0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iqhhIr-XsU0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

Parece que en usa cerrarán verde o muy cerca del verde.
Demasiado sentimiento bajista y demasiada sobreventa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ago 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/173630-mientras-los-economistas-mienten-la-economia-se-muere.html

_El 17 de agosto, Bloomberg informó sobre una publicación del gobierno de EE.UU. diciendo que la producción industrial aumentó el doble de lo pronosticado, en un 1%. Bloomberg lo interpretó como si significara que “el aumento en la inversión en los negocios está impulsando los aumentos en la producción, la que representa un 11% de la mayor economía del mundo”.

El mercado bursátil aumentó.

Veámoslo a través del prisma del estadístico John Williams de shadowstats.com.

Williams informa de que “el impulsor primordial de un aumento mensual de 1% en la producción industrial desestacionalizada en julio” fueron “factores estacionales distorsionados” causados por “las pautas irregulares en la producción de coches en EE.UU. en los últimos dos años”. La producción industrial “disminuyó en un 1% antes de los ajustes estacionales”.

Si el gobierno y Bloomberg hubieran anunciado que la producción industrial bajó en un 1% en julio, ¿habría subido 104 puntos el mercado bursátil el 17 de agosto? ..._


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

América se despeña... Dios salve a América!


----------



## Interesado (24 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Llevo desde las 6:00 siguiendo IGMarkets.
> Lo del Ibex es de verdadero escándalo.
> Cuando cerró el IBEX, USA estaba en -77
> Y después....
> ...



Justo estaba viendo eso mismo.

La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido la forma en que ha aguantado el 10050 esta tarde, mientras el sp se despeñaba, y ahora hace algo similar.

Sea lo que sea, está claro que ese nivel es muy importante en el IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/173630-mientras-los-economistas-mienten-la-economia-se-muere.html
> 
> _El 17 de agosto, Bloomberg informó sobre una publicación del gobierno de EE.UU. diciendo que la producción industrial aumentó el doble de lo pronosticado, en un 1%. Bloomberg lo interpretó como si significara que “el aumento en la inversión en los negocios está impulsando los aumentos en la producción, la que representa un 11% de la mayor economía del mundo”.
> 
> ...



_

Respuesta: Si, porque estaba previsto que fuera así (yo, por ejemplo, lo tenía previsto)

¿desde cuando un dato macro influye a la hora de decidir a donde llevan el joystick los leoncios? 

Si es que algunos parecen nuevos...._


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2010)

Da la impresión de que los usa quieren chutar parriba8:


----------



## carloszorro (24 Ago 2010)

Así manipulan las Agencias de Trading los precios de valores, índices ó productos en las bolsas.

El Blog de WallStreet: Así se manipulan las cotizaciones en las Bolsas.


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes...veamos el cierre. Un sms me dice que el SP buscará de nuevo los 1060. Los gráficos adelantados así lo dicen. Veamos a que están jugando.

El 10.000 del IBEX ya hemos visto la importancia que tiene, entradas a última hora para mantenerlo.

Repito lo de ayer, si hacen entradas a última hora es que *no tienen mucho interés en tirar esto *debajo de 9.500. Nivel clave siguen siendo los 9.800.
Enhorabuena al señor pollastre su niña funciona muy bien.

Edito: No tienen mucho interés ni creen de momento que vaya a caer, yo no me la jugaría en estos niveles. La pasta a perder puede ser considerable, las caídas serían muy verticales sin pausa para salir.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Buenas Fran200,

bien está que no te hayas perdido del todo y sigas por aquí...

tengo una cuestión para tí, que has tocado a "otros niveles" que los nuestros, a ver si me puedes comentar algo...

el otro día Cárpatos publicó un JPG del futuro del Ibex con un DOM (profundidad de mercado) de diez niveles. Hasta donde yo sé, MEFF sólo ofrece 5. Como sabes él usa la famosa terminal bloomberg, con sus _fancies, bells & whistles_ y tal.

Te consta que MEFF proporcione semejante DOM para los futuros del IBEX? Porque yo no soy capaz de encontrar un feed con esa profundidad... si en verdad existe, supongo que sólo los más "pudientes" la transmitirán en sus feeds, como es el caso de bloomberg y sus maquinitas.

un saludo,



Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes...veamos el cierre. Un sms me dice que el SP buscará de nuevo los 1060. Los gráficos adelantados así lo dicen. Veamos a que están jugando.
> 
> El 10.000 del IBEX ya hemos visto la importancia que tiene, entradas a última hora para mantenerlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2010)

He consultado a un compañero que estuvo estudiando la oferta de MEEF y me ha confirmado que no se zambullía tanto como deseaba en el mercado. 
Me ha remitido a los de siempre y a esta gente, FXCM Active Trader Platform (aunque me ha dicho que no sabe si están trabajando con el IBEX).

No se si te ha servido de algo.

Por cierto vaya hueco que acaba de dejar el SP....


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Parece que tendremos la versión que tira de la cadena del retrete de la mano de Dios


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comprado 9955, madre mia que ostiazo... )



Me felicito a mi mismo que no tengo abuela... 

Mínimo del día: 9954,8 8:

Vaya chamba! :o


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Les echo un vistazo a los de FXCM y te cuento... respecto a los otros (los de siempre), si te refieres a IB, son cojonudos para todo excepto por un pequeño detalle... la legislación de UK les impide ofrecer CFDs, que son la base de mi operativa... bien jodido me dejaron cuando me enteré.

muchas gracias por la info,




Fran200 dijo:


> He consultado a un compañero que estuvo estudiando la oferta de MEEF y me ha confirmado que no se zambullía tanto como deseaba en el mercado.
> Me ha remitido a los de siempre y a esta gente, FXCM Active Trader Platform (aunque me ha dicho que no sabe si están trabajando con el IBEX).
> 
> No se si te ha servido de algo.
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2010)

Nuevo velón rojo del SP...futuros IBEX 10034...aguantando como jabatos


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes...veamos el cierre. Un sms me dice que el SP buscará de nuevo los 1060. Los gráficos adelantados así lo dicen. Veamos a que están jugando.



Bonita jugada, tirón arriba buscando esos 1060, se queda en 1058,75 y 7 puntos en unos minutos.

Han dejado a unos cuantos a los pies de los leones para mañana. ¿Habrá lágrimas en los que han aguantado y entrado largos en los 10.000?

Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ago 2010)

Creo que vamos camino hacia un rebote que lleve al sp por encima de los 1120 en unas semanas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ago 2010)

Hola!, algun informatico me puede decir porque STX (Seagate) está tan mal?. No creo que haya visto una empresa con mejores fundamentales desde que sigo esto.


----------



## debianita (24 Ago 2010)

Hola CP !

Seagate se zampo a sus competidores comprandolos. En mi punto de vista el problema que tiene es que la tecnología de la que vive, el disco duro magnético esta de capa caída. Al igual que los pcs de sobremesa ( que son los que usan mayormente esta tech). El mundo camina hacia los SSD ( solid state disks) . Los Smartphones, ipads ... y todo el cloud computing hace que la gente no precise de comprar el clásico HD


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!, algun informatico me puede decir porque STX (Seagate) está tan mal?. No creo que haya visto una empresa con mejores fundamentales desde que sigo esto.



Pues yo no lo se, pero las memorias de estado sólido (ejemplo: Sandisk) le deben estar haciendo daño a los fabricantes de discos duros, aunque no se si Seagate se dedica también a este sector.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2010)

Bueno, al HD "mecánico" aún le quedan algunos años de recorrido... los que tarden los SSDs en ofrecer capacides de almacenamiento del orden de los TB, a un precio que no de un infarto al verlo.

Luego está el tema del rendimiento actual de los SSDs, que daría para una novela entera... aunque doy por sentado que eso se solucionará con el tiempo.

Por lo demás, cuando se crucen las curvas de capacidad y precio... la verdad, no sé qué será entonces del HD tradicional.

un saludo,




debianita dijo:


> Hola CP !
> 
> Seagate se zampo a sus competidores comprandolos. En mi punto de vista el problema que tiene es que la tecnología de la que vive, el disco duro magnético esta de capa caída. Al igual que los pcs de sobremesa ( que son los que usan mayormente esta tech). El mundo camina hacia los SSD ( solid state disks) . Los Smartphones, ipads ... y todo el cloud computing hace que la gente no precise de comprar el clásico HD


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los Smartphones, ipads ... y todo el cloud computing *hace que la gente no precise de comprar el clásico HD*




Permite que lo dude... en el ordenador de casa tengo 9 discos duros, 7 Seagate (8,5 Teras) y 2 Raptor en raid0... 8:


Aunque con los sólidos Seagate se ha de poner las pilas, éso está claro...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Nico (24 Ago 2010)

En lo personal creo que esta acción sigue la misma curva que se detecta en otras. Una bajada al infierno allá por Febrero de 2009, una expansión importante hasta Marzo-Abril de este año y luego, un "ajuste" al nivel real de la economía y los datos de la empresa.

Lo he visto en otras muchas empresas "medianas" (medianas para el tamaño de USA)

En cualquier caso, puede que también esté influyendo un viejo juicio que trae de arrastre Seagate. No puedo buscarte datos ahora pero, con la info que te voy a indicar podrás hacerlo tú.

Si ese juicio está PROXIMO a sentencia y se espera que la misma pueda ser negativa para Seagate, ya tendrás una causa adicional que explique su evolución.

Seagate acusada de robar tecnología


----------



## aksarben (25 Ago 2010)

Como han dicho los demás, básicamente está en un negocio con un futuro limitado. Échale un vistazo a Western Digital, que tb tiene buena pinta aunque adolece del mismo problema.



debianita dijo:


> Hola CP !
> 
> Seagate se zampo a sus competidores comprandolos. En mi punto de vista el problema que tiene es que la tecnología de la que vive, el disco duro magnético esta de capa caída. Al igual que los pcs de sobremesa ( que son los que usan mayormente esta tech). El mundo camina hacia los SSD ( solid state disks) . Los Smartphones, ipads ... y todo el cloud computing hace que la gente no precise de comprar el clásico HD


----------



## Burney (25 Ago 2010)

hola gente, los que esteis cortos en el SAN estad atentos por si esa directriz bajista hace de soporte y forma un pullback alcista... ienso:








Y por su parte el IBEX está muy muy cerca de apoyarse en esa directriz alcista de color rojo, así que es posible que veamos o un rebote fuerte, o una caida fuerte por la rotura de la directriz.







Saludos


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

Finalmente el Nikkei pierde los 9.000 en la apertura, dejándose un 1.10% en los 8.900 puntos aprox. ¿Servirá de algo? Con este sentimiento bajista, yo no lo veo claro.



Burney dijo:


> hola gente, los que esteis cortos en el SAN estad atentos por si esa directriz bajista hace de soporte y forma un pullback alcista... ienso:
> 
> Y por su parte el IBEX está muy muy cerca de apoyarse en esa directriz alcista de color rojo, así que es posible que veamos o un rebote fuerte, o una caida fuerte por la rotura de la directriz.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por las imágenes. Me permito el lujo de añadir otra línea a tu gráfico, en verde:







Por eso decía esta tarde que sobre los 9.900 me sale un candidato a punto de rebote importante. Se cruzan un par de directrices con el apoyo del importantísimo soporte que suponen los 9.800-900.


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2010)

Creo que lo que va a signar el día de mañana es el resultado de venta de viviendas nuevas en USA... si es tan malo como la venta de viviendas usadas de hoy, dudo mucho que encuentren justificación fehaciente para un rebote al alza.

En cualquier caso puede haberlo pero, durará hasta el viernes en que se publican los datos del PBI nortemericano.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Permite que lo dude... en el ordenador de casa tengo 9 discos duros, 7 Seagate (8,5 Teras) y 2 Raptor en raid0... 8:
> 
> 
> Aunque con los sólidos Seagate se ha de poner las pilas, éso está claro...
> ...



Raid 0 :ouch: Veo que es usted igual de valiente que en la bolsa, es como ir corto con todo lo gordo, sin stop 8:

Tambien tengo que decir que en mi pc tengo unos cuantos HDs de toda la vida enchufados, pero no es lo normal y a medida que pase el tiempo lo será aun menos.


Por cierto, guanos días


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

El Nikkei se está dando una buena hostia, -172 pips (-1.92%) . El futuro del chicharribex vienen en rojillo, como lo aguantan los hdlp 

Pip Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiip el tren hacia los tres miles va a salir!!! :baba:

EDIT: futuro del ibex <10k


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Wanos días.

El e-mini ha cedido los 1050 y se encamina a los 1040.

Aún queda caída, pero coincido en que después del guarrazo de hoy sería un buen momento para empezar a realizar o al menos poner stops. Los largos ni con un palo (a no ser que sea un mete saca "intraminuto").

Eso sí, a la haga un poco de pullback, hay que volver a meterle.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Buenos días... 

Hoy gano a pollastre en cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos. Me quedé vendido ayer en 10030 y he comprado en 9980...

Luego os leo! Me voy a disfrutar del día un rato! 

Edit: Por cierto S&P ha rebajado a Irlanda de AA a AA-


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Mardito roedoh, otra vez vuelves a ganarme por la mano ::::

Yo me quedé en 10041 y he cerrado en 10K, aún me falta otra operación para cerrar el día.

buen movimiento el tuyo!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hoy gano a pollastre en cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos. Me quedé vendido ayer en 10030 y he comprado en 9980...
> 
> Luego os leo! Me voy a disfrutar del día un rato!


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

A los buenos dias!

El Ibex va algo retrasadillo con respecto al resto de índices y el Stoxx va algo retrasado con respecto al S&P. Sin embargo este último no creo que baje tan fuerte a pesar de haber perdido un nivel clave.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Via Cárpatos

Los 'fondos robot' buscan entrar en la bolsa española a través de plataformas alternativas - Cotizalia.com

Al final nos desplumarán a todos :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Cuidadito donde paró ayer el S&P500... 







No hay medias tintas, o rebotamos fuerte o nos hundimos...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidadito donde paró ayer el S&P500...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añado otra posibilidad que plantee hace semanas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/167116-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-124.html#post3077262







Y en el DOW:







Con todo, coincido en la importancia de ese soporte. Muy importante lo que hagamos estas sesiones, pero mientras las caídas sigan frenando y los inversores estén tan nerviosos, sigo sin ver continuidad a las caídas. Y dicho sea de paso, ya llevamos un tramo majo a la baja.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Via Cárpatos
> 
> Los 'fondos robot' buscan entrar en la bolsa española a través de plataformas alternativas - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Al final nos desplumarán a todos :cook:



Desde luego es increíble que me cueste menos operar con CFDs europeos que con españoles por culpa de los malditos cánones y que encima haya que soportar unas ventanas de liquidez brutales en los valores del Ibex respecto de sus homólogos europeos, eso por no hablar de la sempiterna falta de cortos para valores normales (no CFDs) y stops automáticos.

Eso si, para poner decimales que cortan el recorrido de la cotización les ha faltado un suspiro.

Toda comparación con lo que hay fuera nos hace quedar en el ridículo más espantoso.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Coño UP! Que esto tiene vidilla  me estoy convirtiendo en un scalper :cook: de momento verde primavera... a ver lo que dura


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

Pues en mi opinión esto está lateral, creo que vamos a esperar a ver por donde nos salen los gringos, nadie tiene las cosas claras ahora mismo.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Si pero se pueden arañar pipos , hasta abro largos :vomito:, eso si bien protegido.

Al final me ganaré una doble personalidad entre pepón y osezno :XX:


----------



## tarrito (25 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si pero se pueden arañar pipos , hasta abro largos :vomito:, eso si bien protegido.
> 
> Al final me ganaré una doble personalidad entre pepón y osezno :XX:



¿qué le parece "debianita" para cortos y "windowsito" para largos? 

por dar ideas y tal ... :XX:


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿qué le parece "debianita" para cortos y "windowsito" para largos?
> 
> por dar ideas y tal ... :XX:





Me crearé un multinick: "Ventanita" :XX:


EDIT: Mejor ventanito, que sino, despues se piesan que soy un churri o un invertido :XX:


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

De Cárpatos (y para Claca ):

Los particulares están confiados en la bolsa…

A ver si le damos un empujoncito más y lo acabamos de hundir.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> De Cárpatos (y para Claca ):
> 
> Los particulares están confiados en la bolsa…




He pensado lo mismo que ustec cuando lo estaba leyendo , ahora lo iba a postear


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Ago 2010)

Hola... 


Hace tiempo compré gamesas a 35€ como inversión a largo plazo, todos sabemos que el futuro son las renovables... 

La pregunta que me hago es cuanto tiempo pensáis que tardará en explotar, cuando lo haga la veo en los 100€... ienso:


Saludos y gracias por los análisis...


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hola...
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo compré gamesas a 35€ como inversión a largo plazo, todos sabemos que el futuro son las renovables...
> ...



Yo piramidaria, ahora estan baratas, solo pueden ir pa'arriba inocho:


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo que ustec cuando lo estaba leyendo , ahora lo iba a postear



Nosotros tenemos el chip intradía y pasamos de la codicia al pánico en cuestión de minutos, pero el que compra santanderes aconsejado por su amigo, el director de la sucursal, es mucho más lento en reaccionar.



> *Cuatro posibles detonantes para un giro alcista*
> 
> Y no son para nada improbables
> 1. La opv de General Motors
> ...



Sigue...
Cuatro posibles detonantes para un giro alcista - 25/08/10 - 2396670 - elEconomista.es

EDIT: Conste que esto no quita que estemos cerca de soportes importantes y que hay que extremar las precauciones, especialmente si no conseguimos romper con claridad y la cosa se empieza a eternizar.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nosotros tenemos el chip intradía y pasamos de la codicia al pánico en cuestión de minutos, pero el que compra santanderes aconsejado por su amigo, el director de la sucursal, es mucho más lento en reaccionar.
> 
> 
> Sigue...
> ...




Lo has clavado, el tema está en controlar los sentimientos, encender un cigarro y pensar antes de actuar, a mi me ayudó mucho para controlar estos sentimientos el post (linkeado) que puso Kuji en su blog: "Como salvar una BIO pillada" o algo similar.

Hace rato que estoy fuera del intradia, está dando bandazos cortos y no veo puntos para sacar plusvis , a ver si lo suben y les doy cera de la buena


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nosotros tenemos el chip intradía y pasamos de la codicia al pánico en cuestión de minutos, pero el que compra santanderes aconsejado por su amigo, el director de la sucursal, es mucho más lento en reaccionar.
> 
> 
> Sigue...
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAAAAAAA....arf...arf...arf....JAJAJAJA (lloro) JA JA JA
...
...
..
JAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

¡ains, que bueno!


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> ...



Tómese la pastilla doctore, no vaya a ser que se muera de risa ahora que viene el profetizado guano


----------



## eruique (25 Ago 2010)

El BCE inyecta 19.083 millones de euros y 40 millones de dólares
una de las razones papelitos


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

eruique dijo:


> El BCE inyecta 19.083 millones de euros y 40 millones de dólares
> una de las razones papelitos




Modifica el link tiene 2 http puestos


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ago 2010)

eruique dijo:


> El BCE inyecta 19.083 millones de euros y 40 millones de dólares
> una de las razones papelitos



ya imprimimos dolares tambien?


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

El BCE inyecta 19083 millones de euros y 40 millones de dólares | Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hola...
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo compré gamesas a 35€ como inversión a largo plazo, todos sabemos que el futuro son las renovables...
> ...



ya esta explotando....pero para abajo ::

GAM	5,139	*-2,93* 12:09:09


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡ains, que bueno!



La Ainhoa Giménez de Bolságora esta mañana se ha pasado con los canutos... :XX: ) :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> La Ainhoa Giménez de Bolságora esta mañana se ha pasado con los canutos... :XX: ) :XX:



Parece que ya no saben que inventarse para justificar 'futuras subidas'.

Se ve que ya les dicen a los redactores que se inventen algo y como la cosa no hay por donde cogerla le dan a la dronja


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> La Ainhoa Giménez de Bolságora esta mañana se ha pasado con los canutos... :XX: ) :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Le falta decir: "Veo los 17 mil", entonces vendia a mi familia para meterme corto con todo lo gordo :XX:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (25 Ago 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis del posible HCH que está dibujando el petróleo, aún sin confirmar…

http://opcionesyfuturos.net/repaso-del-analisis-del-petroleo.html

Salu2.


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> De Cárpatos (y para Claca ):
> 
> Los particulares están confiados en la bolsa…
> 
> A ver si le damos un empujoncito más y lo acabamos de hundir.




Muchas gracias por el enlace. Supongo que hay distinguir entre dos tipos de gacelas: las activas y las pasivas. Puede que estas últimas sí estén más alcistas y, al final y al cabo, son las que deciden los movimientos de medio plazo al suponer un mayor volumen de papel aunque sus operaciones sean mucho más tranquilas (como bien dices, aconsejadas por el dire de la sucursal, por el hamijo listilllo de turno, etc), porque el sentimiento en los traders, no me cabe la menor duda de que es muy bajista, al menos en España, sólo hace falta repasar los foros de bolsa para darse cuenta de esa situación.

Como bien sabéis llevo siguiendo la pista al VIX desde hace semanas, pues nos marca una pauta muy clara desde hace meses, y ciertamente la conclusión más razonable, como por otro lado he repetido en varias ocasiones, es que se acerca un recorte importante acompañado por un aumento sustancial de la volatilidad. El problema, más allá del sentimiendo que pueda atribuir al mercado, es el poco volumen de estos días, que me impide dar la validez que le correspondría a la ruptura de la figura, en otras palabras, me falta la confirmación de un mercado postvacacional y otra vez al día.

En estas circunstancias prefiero permanecer neutral a realizar una operación que no veo my clara, que luego los dedos te traicionan y suceden cosas raras. 

PD: Sobre el VIX, una posibilidad que veo factible, es un pull hasta la MM200 o la MM50 y vuelta para arriba. Eso disiparía parte del sentimiento bajista y además plantearía una confirmación del movimiento en Septiembre, con todo el mundo ya a bordo:


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Olvidaros de cobrar la pensión estos hamijos del gobierno van a dilapidar cualquier euro que tengan en sus manos:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/financ...ial-security-fund-to-prop-up-the-bond-market/

No es nada nuevo, pero ya sale en los mass media ...


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

:vomito: Largos cerrados, que mal se pasa por 50 pips, ni un más. Ahora a esperar para meter un buen cargador corto


----------



## ibn_sina (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hola...
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo compré gamesas a 35€ como inversión a largo plazo, todos sabemos que el futuro son las renovables...
> ...



Joder, pues yo he comprado a 6,5 y me estoy tirando de los pelos...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Ago 2010)

ibn_sina dijo:


> Joder, pues yo he comprado a 6,5 y me estoy tirando de los pelos...





Lo que he contado antes era la pesadilla que tuve anoche... nada real... por supuesto... 


También compraba sacyres a 45€.... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Madre mía, que bonito está quedando el gráfico. Estos señores son unos artistas.


----------



## tarrito (25 Ago 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Lo que he contado antes era la pesadilla que tuve anoche... nada real... por supuesto...
> 
> 
> También compraba sacares a 45€.... jajaja...
> ...



:XX: :XX: no es Usted más "*******" porque no se entrena ...  )


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Madre mía, que bonito está quedando el gráfico. Estos señores son unos artistas.



Totalmente.


----------



## Abner (25 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Totalmente.



¿Qué le dice su niña en cuanto al cierre de hoy señor pollastre? ¿Nos quedamos en los 9000?


----------



## tarrito (25 Ago 2010)

Alemania aprueba tasa bancaria

Alemania aprueba la tasa bancaria para afrontar futuras crisis financieras - 25/08/10 - 2397749 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo... 

Veo que hemos tocado la tendencia alcista y hemos rebotado, no es mala jugada intentar unos largos en esa zona con stop por debajo...

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Qué le dice su niña en cuanto al cierre de hoy señor pollastre? ¿Nos quedamos en los 9000?



Yo hasta las 16:00 no estaria seguro, pero vamos cosa mia.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Qué le dice su niña en cuanto al cierre de hoy señor pollastre? ¿Nos quedamos en los 9000?



Ella no parece ser muy partícipe del cierre en semejante nivel, hamijo:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [9953.9] ===> PROJECTION [10009.23]

Ahora bien, todavía queda mucha tela que cortar (apertura USA y datos de viviendas nuevas), aunque mucho me temo que ya están de sobras filtrados y descontados, días antes.

Veremos...


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

> Con la tasa bancaria acordada por el Gobierno *se creará un fondo de unos 1.300 millones al año* para la creación de un colchón financiero que permita a las entidades afrontar cualquier nueva crisis financiera.



Pretenden arreglar algo con eso?


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Para los que les interese Elliott, he aquí un concepto que ayuda a analizar el recuento en función de la participación de no-habituales en el hilo.

Have You Reached the "Point of Recognition"? | Elliott Wave International


----------



## aksarben (25 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Alemania aprueba tasa bancaria
> 
> Alemania aprueba la tasa bancaria para afrontar futuras crisis financieras - 25/08/10 - 2397749 - elEconomista.es



A ideas felices no les gana nadie...


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Hasta donde lo van a bajar?? estan descontando de nuevo un mal dato de eeuu o algo?? no me esperaba esto hoy la verdad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Atención, probando, probando... quiero decir pintando, pintando 







Saludos...


----------



## Asturiano (25 Ago 2010)

Tarde o temprano tiene que bajar, la bolsa está infladísima.

¿Será por las noticias que puedan llegar de eeuu?

13:00 EE.UU. Ejecución de Hipotecas de MBA 
16:00 EE.UU. Índice de Precios de Viviendas-Ofheo 
16:00 EE.UU. Venta de Nuevas Viviendas 
16:00 EE.UU. Precio Medio de Nuevas Viviendas


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

O los hamijos griegos :rolleye: 11% de interes en bonos a 10 años.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Guanizado :XX:

Mal dato bienes duraderos


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hasta donde lo van a bajar?? estan descontando de nuevo un mal dato de eeuu o algo?? no me esperaba esto hoy la verdad.




Y que esperabas... ¿los 12000...? :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ago 2010)

En picado....9.866,00	-1,85% 
25/08/2010	14:30


----------



## Misterio (25 Ago 2010)

> Pedidos de bienes duraderos	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Los pedidos de bienes duraderos, es decir aquellos con vida útil superior a los 3 años, suben 0,3 %, pero cuando se esperaba una subida de 2,8%. Eso sí el dato del mes anterior se revisa a mejor de -1,2 % a -0,1 %.
> ...




Seguimos con las buenas noticias.


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Empujen, empujen... que aún no hemos llegado a la base del canal.


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Yo he cerrado cortos  voy a preparar la comida, subirlo un poco para poder a volver a entrar 

EDIT: El futuro del dow pierde los 10k


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Estamos en el límite de la niña, proyección de mínimo para hoy = 9889 con 30 pips de margen de error. 

Un pasito más abajo, y fuera de proyecciones completamente.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Y que esperabas... ¿los 12000...? :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Diecisietemiles por lo menos .

No hombre, pero se hablaba por aqui que no lo tirarian bruscamente sin un pequeño rebote, vamos que no seria brusca la caida... ya me entiende ud.


----------



## Abner (25 Ago 2010)

Hondiaaaa, me había desenganchado porque estoy en el curro y no estaba siguiendo la Bolsa de cerca. Vaya bajón en ná. Me encanta que los planes salgan bien. Go oseznos go!


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo tenía una orden bastante arriba por si se pasaban un poco rebotando, pero parece que no que la cuestión es seguir bajando, he puesto orden de cortos en un lugar donde los soportes se acaban, aunque ahora mismo estoy bastante convencido del gran guano que nos reservan para hoy pero creo que aun aguantarán estoicamente hasta el dato de viviendas y luego ya lo tirarán como mandan los cánones.


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Bueno, cierro la mayor parte de la posición corta, dejo alguna cosilla para ir jugando.

Me voy a comer. Que el guano acompañe a los que sigan dentro.


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

Joder, quería ir a la playa, pero creo que me quedaré en casita viendo cómo transcurre la sesión de hoy... 

En mi opinión, un perfil conservador debería cerrar parte de los cortos y/o poner un SP, pero ya veremos lo que pasa.



Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, cierro la mayor parte de la posición corta, dejo alguna cosilla para ir jugando.
> 
> Me voy a comer. Que el guano acompañe a los que sigan dentro.



No te había leido. Enhorabuena por las plusvalías y que aproveche


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2010)

Buenos días....han soltado los largos, guardando munición para los 9.800. Veamos si tienen suficiente pasta para sujetarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Atención, probando, probando... quiero decir pintando, pintando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha rebotado exactamente en el canal bajista...


----------



## Diegales (25 Ago 2010)

Los usanos abren tonteando con los 10K


----------



## @@strom (25 Ago 2010)

Vix 28,35
$sox 314,52


----------



## @@strom (25 Ago 2010)

Pobre del que se pusiera largo en los 10000.::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Otro toque al canal bajista, y el €/$ se va arriba... aquí hay algo que no me cuadra, cuidado con el dato de las 16h, que todo el mundo lo espera muy bajista... :|

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

Emoción en breves instantes datos gusanos :baba:, estoy fuera de minis  pero tengo puesta una orden de venta si petan claramente los 9.8k :baba:


----------



## @@strom (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otro toque al canal bajista, y el €/$ se va arriba... aquí hay algo que no me cuadra, cuidado con el dato de las 16h, que todo el mundo lo espera muy bajista... :|
> 
> Saludos...



El dato va a coincidir con un sp en 1040.
Por otra parte veo a demasiada gente con ganas de ponerse larga en el 9800.
Que interesante8:


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

El guano sigue, ahora veremos que pasa con el dato, no me acabo de fiar...


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otro toque al canal bajista, y el €/$ se va arriba... aquí hay algo que no me cuadra, cuidado con el dato de las 16h, que todo el mundo lo espera muy bajista... :|
> 
> Saludos...



Ya estoy aquí.

Debería estar descontado, aunque probablemente se use como "golpe de gracia", la 3 ya está siendo más larga que la 1, así que entramos en el terreno donde pueden empezar a haber rebotes de consideración (aunque siempre de gato muerto).


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

DAto malo?? vaya bajon!


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Falsa alarma.


----------



## Asturiano (25 Ago 2010)

PArece que va a ser malo, perdemos los 9800 puntos.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

VENTAS VIVIENDAS NUEVAS EN EEUU 









Julio -12,4% a 276.000 frente 334.000 previsto y 315.000 junio revisado desde 330.000 anterior. Mal dato.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2010)

Dato malo pero pepon ya está haciendo de las suyas


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dato malo pero pepon ya está haciendo de las suyas



Pues como ayer entonces, mucho mucho pero luego gatillazo.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Como se explica uno que ante el dato bajemos menos que antes...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues como ayer entonces, mucho mucho pero luego gatillazo.



Hemos subido 80 puntos en 1 minuto... :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

Jajajajaja 770 stop de largos


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Mierda, no me ha entrado el largo. Ha rebotado un pelo antes del 50% de toda la subida anterior.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos subido 80 puntos en 1 minuto... :fiufiu:



A eso me refiero, ayer mucha bajada cuando dieron el dato pero luego recupero gran parte y cerro con -1,6%. No se si me explique, o falta el ironic mode off :XX::XX::XX:.

Os deseo buena suerte.


----------



## Asturiano (25 Ago 2010)

Yo estoy con rafaxl, entiendo poco de bolsa pero ¿como puede ser que rebote en un minuto 80 puntos con la lluvia de brotes verdes?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Jajajajaja 770 stop de largos



Te ríes por no llorar Claca...? : Si el mini ha llegado a 760!


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> Yo estoy con rafaxl, entiendo poco de bolsa pero ¿como puede ser que rebote en un minuto 80 puntos con la lluvia de brotes verdes?.



Los datos no importan como salgan, sólo son excusas para tener suficiente volatilidad y que las manos fuertes puedan hacer el movimiento que más les interese.

Y lee el FAQ de la firma de Mulder


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> Yo estoy con rafaxl, entiendo poco de bolsa pero ¿como puede ser que rebote en un minuto 80 puntos con la lluvia de brotes verdes?.



Los datos, son excusas simplemente. 

-Si el dato es bueno y quieren que suba: Brotes verdes.
-Si el dato es malo y quieren que suba: Estaba descontado.
-Si el dato es bueno y quieren que baje: Menor de lo esperado.
-Si el dato es malo y quieren que baje: Nadie se lo esperaba, peor dato desde xxxx ::

Técnicamente, perder el 1040 en el S&P nos lleva a 1010, y estamos en agosto! )

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te ríes por no llorar Claca...? : Si el mini ha llegado a 760!




Si han hecho una buena movida de arbol , me entró la orden. Suerte a los stops que si no me joden


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te ríes por no llorar Claca...? : Si el mini ha llegado a 760!



Ha sido buenísimo, han ido a petar stops a saco, pero han reafirmado lo que pensaba. Ese es el stop de largos para quién quiera comprar o haya comprado.

Edito: Hablo del contado, el mínimo ha sido: 9.773,80.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Por si a alguien que siga dentro le sirve de utilidad, actualización de la niña sobre proyección de cierre:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [9840.7] ===> PROJECTION [9926.86]

un saludo!


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días....han soltado los largos, guardando munición para los 9.800. Veamos si tienen suficiente pasta para sujetarlo.



De momento lo están haciendo bien, el cierre si se lo curran bien, deberían alejarlo de los 9.900.

Siguen el mismo guión de siempre.

El problema es que cambien la operativa, entonces hay que estar delante del gráfico todo el día hasta que veas la táctica que siguen.

P.D. Cada vez me arrepiento más de no haber aprendido la programación del sistema, es lo hay cuando tienes un tío dedicado solo a eso. También hubiera sido complicado porque no distingo un disco duro de un plato lentejas. Y porque si me llego a meter en faena me dicen que yo solo interpreto gráficos y no me importa de donde salen (a la de Córdoba, que es muy inquieta se lo soltaron sutílmente.jjjjjjjjjj:


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Es un Déjà vu o esto ya lo vivimos ayer???:ouch::ouch::XX:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2010)

+ 9985 me dice mi cacharrito para el cierre.

A ver si no se va demasiado.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Es un Déjà vu o esto ya lo vivimos ayer???:ouch::ouch::XX:



Yo prefiero llamarlo: día de la marmota


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Es un Déjà vu o esto ya lo vivimos ayer???:ouch::ouch::XX:



Hay que montarse al carro de los "marditos larjistas" cuando toca . (LCASC, está hecho a propósito  ) Ahora esperaremos a mañana a ver si sube arriba del canal para meterle cera.

Me retiro del pc que ya tengo los hogos rogos :XX:


----------



## rosonero (25 Ago 2010)

Con tanta máquina operando cada vez hay más días de la marmota, al menos durante un rato u horas, luego acaban haciendo alguna variante 

Buenas tardes y tal !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2010)

Cuidado 

Si esto no lo dejan caer ya sabéis lo que toca.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2010)

Doble techo del SP, y vuelve el ataque.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento lo están haciendo bien, el cierre si se lo curran bien, deberían alejarlo de los 9.900.
> 
> Siguen el mismo guión de siempre.
> 
> ...



Tú infiltra a pollastre una temporada, se lo recomiendas y en dos semanas les fusila todo el know how.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tú infiltra a pollastre una temporada, se lo recomiendas y en dos semanas les fusila todo el know how.



No creo que le haga falta, los datos de su niña no diferían mucho de los que me daba nuestro software, si puede reprogramar lo suficientemente rápido cuando cambien la operativa nos va a mantener a todos los del foro::


----------



## EL_LIMITE (25 Ago 2010)

Ahora desde la barrera, estoy fuera mi operativa es mu simple estaba con ETF INVERSO IBEX y me salí con plusvalías en ésta, mi primera operación, esperando ahora un posible rebote del Ibex, luego ya veremos hasta donde sube que si lo hace en las inmediaciones de 10500 hacia arriba probablemente me meta otra vez esperando la debacle. Gracias a todos, especialmente a Debianita. 

uNa GaCeLa novata.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2010)

Jo jo

El botas por debajo de 9 euros


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de poca actividad, parece que se han pasado toda la mañana en la playa y se han puesto delante de la pantalla a las 14:30, esta es al menos la primera hora donde tengo operaciones, tampoco tengo operaciones a las 17, salvo la subasta.

El día ha consistido en vender desde las 14:30 a las 16 y luego comprar, en subasta han vendido y no hay más que decir del día de hoy.

Parece que siguen cortos y solo reaccionan ligeramente esperando reacciones a los datos cerrando posiciones o aumentándolas, según, y volviendo a vender de nuevo más arriba. Aunque las compras han amenazado el saldo negativo diario han seguido luego metiendo más madera cortista.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. Cada vez me arrepiento más de no haber aprendido la programación del sistema, es lo hay cuando tienes un tío dedicado solo a eso. También hubiera sido complicado porque no distingo un disco duro de un plato lentejas. Y porque si me llego a meter en faena *me dicen que yo solo interpreto gráficos y no me importa de donde salen* (a la de Córdoba, que es muy inquieta se lo soltaron sutílmente.jjjjjjjjjj:




Qué incorrección. Qué _maleducancia_. Qué falta de compañerismo. Yo te hubiera pedido €1M, te paso los algoritmos, y tan amigos.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Un apunte, sabeis que hace el petroleo subiendo un dolar despues de los datos de inventarios y todo lo de hoy?? vamos esto tambien es de traca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ago 2010)

acabo de llegar de navegar tras dormir en el barco y veo que me han cerrado posiciones, ayer me fui y deje una orden de cierre de cortos 100 pipos mas abajo de donde estaba, concretamente en 9980 .

Por lo que veo toco ese nivel ayer ¿no? 

Pues 100 pipos que he dejado de ganar hoy, no pense que ayer bajara tanto y lo puse por si acaso lo tocaba y rebotaba, dita sea. en fin me consolore pensando que ayer me abroche unas buenas pluisvalias 


Mañana corto again supongo ¿no ? o sera mejor esperar a ver si rebota ?? :

Venga los que estais siguiendo esto me podeis decir como lo veis......... mas que nada para hacer lo contrario :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

Que bien!!! los yankis parriba todo bonito y aqui no ha pasaooo naaa. Tuuuuuuuuuuuuso. Que cerdos de mierda.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

El SP500 liderando la remontada...


----------



## debianita (25 Ago 2010)

El esepe el verde parece que habemus gato  

Zulo ojo con los cortos. Pasase por el blog de la ilustre bruji 

El-limite felicidades por las plusvis.

Que penyazo esto de escribir desde el celular


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El esepe el verde parece que habemus gato
> 
> Zulo ojo con los cortos. Pasase por el blog de la ilustre bruji
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2010)

No tan largos

A ver si van a pegar la sacudida del árbol antes del cierre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2010)

Hola gente... 

Cosas a destacar hoy:
-El soporte 1040 ya habíamos dicho que sería importante (de perderlo, nos vamos de cabeza al 1010), y así ha resultado. Ahora será muy importante ver la consistencia de este rebote, si superamos los 1060-70, podríamos irnos a buscar otra vez los 1100-1120, si no los superamos, aumentan las posibilidades de volvernos hacia la zona 1010...
-El Ibex, una vez perdido el fibo38,2% en 10.040, ha buscando apoyo en el siguiente nivel, el fibo50% 9760 (hoy nos hemos quedado a 13 puntos). El konkorde marca venta importante hoy de manos débiles..
-Los estocásticos diarios, quieren comenzar a salir de la sobreventa...

Se dan bastantes motivos para un rebote y seguir cayendo, a ver que pasa al final... 

Saludos...

PD: Mola este hilo, porque no es como algunos blogs o comentarios de anal-istos en los que no te acaban diciendo nada. Con gráficas y con números como los de pollastre o Fran200, se puede hacer una buena operativa... Gracias a tod@s!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2010)

Tiene toda la pinta de ponerse a rebotar pero parece que tal vez tengamos algún sobresalto entre medias (mañana hay dato del paro usano)


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2010)

No sea Ud. modesto y no se olvide de sus aportaciones en forma de gráficas... entre Ud. y el forero Claca, últimamente están que las clavan hasta mientras duermen.

Coño, quien sabe, quizás me hagan recuperar mi fe perdida en el AT y todo ::



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Mola este hilo, porque no es como algunos blogs o comentarios de anal-istos en los que no te acaban diciendo nada. Con gráficas y con números como los de pollastre o Fran200, se puede hacer una buena operativa... Gracias a tod@s!


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Mola este hilo, porque no es como algunos blogs o comentarios de anal-istos en los que no te acaban diciendo nada. Con gráficas y con números como los de pollastre o Fran200, se puede hacer una buena operativa... Gracias a tod@s!





yo si quieres te echo las cartas... 8:


----------



## Interesado (25 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...
> 
> Cosas a destacar hoy:
> -El soporte 1040 ya habíamos dicho que sería importante (de perderlo, nos vamos de cabeza al 1010), y así ha resultado. Ahora será muy importante ver la consistencia de este rebote, si superamos los 1060-70, podríamos irnos a buscar otra vez los 1100-1120, si no los superamos, aumentan las posibilidades de volvernos hacia la zona 1010...
> ...



+1

De recuperar el 10050, que parece bastante probable, habría que considerar seguir subiendo, y esperar a que aligere la sobreventa para volver a los cortos.

Parece que hemos hecho una bajada en abc, lo cual no es muy buen augurio wanista. Hay que fijarse en el pullback del VIX que ponía hoy Claca, tiene bastantes números de cumplirse.


----------



## Chiquito (26 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Después de leer los mensajes de hoy, este parece que no piensa lo mismo que los optimistas........*
> 
> *El Dow Jones podría perder el doble de su valor actual, según algunos analistas*



Con lo que cotizaría a... -10.000 ::
::::::


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Os dejo dos posibles recuentos de largo plazo. 

Si realmente hemos hecho una bajada en abc, el recuento alcista tendría posibilidades (y cuadra con un entorno macro de alta inflación). Implicaría que hemos retomado la tendencia alcista y esto ha sido una mera corrección.







El bajista es el de siempre que nos llevaría a los infiernos, pero para que llegue a buen puerto, sería importante no volver a los 10k.







Esto va cambiando sobre la marcha, pero el MACD y el RSI diario parece que todavía tienen recorrido a la baja, aunque parece obvio que necesitamos descargar sobreventa intradía, esto lo podríamos hacer mareando al personal unos días con la 4(3).

Así que, ante todo, precaución.


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Voy a intentar aportar una gráfica, que no se diga luego que sólo me gustan los números inocho:

a ver... probando, probando:









Pues eso, gráfica pollastre ilustrando la inquietante posibilidad de "rebound" al entorno del 11K5.
Esto... 11K5... esto debe estar mal, ¿verdad? 

Mejor me vuelvo a mis números :XX:


----------



## Burney (26 Ago 2010)

Hola gente, parece que al final el mercado se decantará por el lado bajista, nada raro teniendo en cuenta los pésimos datos que van saliendo. En principio la directriz alcista se ha roto a la baja, creo que podría haber rebote hasta el 10000 o 10150, que serviría de pullback a la directriz, para luego seguir cayendo (y posiblemente con fuerza).

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2010)

Gracias.

Gráfico bastante ilustrativo.

La tendencia bajista manda.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2010)

Me la voy a jugar a sabiendas que me puedo llevar una colleja virtual bien fuerte.

El 10.000 aguantó algunas embestidas, y viendo que no era un nivel importante y las ventas continuaban se centraron en el 9.800.
La pérdida de los 9950 era un buena entrada de cortos, ya que nadie iba a poner freno hasta los 9.800 como dije hace pocas sesiones.
Estos 9.800 era el nivel de abrir largos, por un rebote más que previsible al tratar los operadores de no perder este importante nivel....

Lo difícil ¿Hasta cuando mantenemos si hemos abierto largos en ese nivel?.

De momento tenemos un colchón y habrá que estar atento a los futuros en la apertura. *Una apertura en niveles de futuros IBEX actuales (a esta hora) 9945*, yo colocaría un stop sobre los 9870.
Si seguimos subiendo, y atacamos los 10.000 stop profit en 9960.
¿Dónde puede haber una resistencia importante? niveles de 10.050 (Para los que creen en el AT coincide ya que hay un hueco que tapar)

El tema de cortos. La pérdida consistente de los 9750 daría una señal...se puede claudicar hasta los 9.500 sin pausa (Igual que del 10.000 al 9800). Aquí habría un nuevo rebote, recalcular niveles y a los 9.200 si seguimos tocando niveles de ventas automáticas.

Lo mío es el intra "rabioso", pero si tuviera que apostar lo haría por una subida antes del 5 de septiembre a niveles de 10.550 donde encontrariamos una resistencia fuerte donde abrir cortos, pero nunca niveles inferiores de 10.150.

El 26 de Julio hice un análisis parecido a este (Pego un recorte)

*Escenario de trimestre alcista:
En las próximas 10 sesiones debe haber un retroceso hasta niveles nunca por debajo de 9800. Cierre de trimestre en 11200. Las cotizaciones subirán con un eje central que parte de el cierre del 1 de Julio hasta un hipotético cierre en 11.200 el 30 de septiembre*

Se cumple la proyección, aunque el "timing" ha fallado.
La importancia del 9800 ha quedado patente.

P.D.
Cuídense de los falsos profetas, y hagan caso a su propio conocimiento. 
Una regla de oro: La fe ciega en un analista te llevará a la ruina sin saber porqué, si al menos te llevan a pérdidas tus propias decisiones, podrás analizar en que has fallado y acumularás experiencia para tus próximas decisiones.

Les dejo y me voy a tomar unas cervecitas.

Futuros IBEX 9945
Euro Dólar:1,2672, plano como los futuros, tirando a verdecito muy claro.


http://www.cotizalia.com/en-exclusiva/fondos-robot-quieren-entrar-bolsa-espanola-20100825-57030.html


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2010)

He dejado una cosilla en la casa de campo... mirad a ver qué os parece.

Ahora, dejando el tema de lado, a muy corto es vital que USA superen los máximos del miércoles, que fueron un testeo a la directriz perdida, para seguir con el rebote:













Buenas noches, como siempre, hasta las tantas analizando gráficos ::


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Buenos días,

os dejo los datos de hoy

08:00 Alemania Confianza del Consumidor 
09:00 España Producto Interior Bruto (Final) 
09:30 Italia Confianza del Consumidor 
10:00 Eurozona Oferta Monetaria M3 del BCE 
14:30 EE.UU. Peticiones de Subsidio de Desempleo 

El dinero nunca duerme  mil gracias por compartir los gráficos a altas horas de la noche. Os dejo mi punto de vista de gacela total. Habrá rebote, es necesario para eliminar la sobreventa, como ya habeis comentado. Pero no pienso que nos vayamos a ir al infinito y tal. Supongo que la estrategia leoncia, será subirlo fuertemente para que toda la gacelada y analistos empiecen a ver oncemiles y hasta diecisitemiles, gamesas y scyr baratas ... y .... CASTAÑAZO de los buenos. Lo dicho no creo que pasemos de los 10.550

Esto sin contar con helicópteros, si el hamijo barbudo empieza a hacer de las suyas no hay AT ni métodos númericos que valgan 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Tengan cuidado, hamijos... la niña marca el canal para hoy por debajo de los 10K en todas las simulaciones, lo cual me dice que o bien la niña está equivocada, o bien no habrá rebote hoy ninguno y ya hemos visto máximos diarios en 10K.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Pollastre, son las 9:03h y hace 2 minutos que he vendido... )

Saludos y buenos días a tod@s!


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Mire Ud., al final voy a terminar operando en el Nikkei de madrugada, para poder ganarle y cerrar antes que Ud. alguna vez ::::




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, son las 9:03h y hace 2 minutos que he vendido... )
> 
> Saludos y buenos días a tod@s!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Pues yo dudo mucho que rebotemos hacia arriba hasta que no estemos en septiembre, al menos eso me dice el timing.

Aunque siempre me puedo equivocar.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

[Whisful Thinking]
Lo gracioso de todo esto, es que con el rebote que hemos pegado entre ayer y hoy, tampoco hay tanta sobreventa intradía. 
Tampoco sobrecompra, por lo que hay que tener cautela, pero vamos, que podríamos retomar la caída sin despeinarnos demasiado.
[/Whisful Thinking]


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, son las 9:03h y hace 2 minutos que he vendido... )
> 
> Saludos y buenos días a tod@s!




Ahora su meta será ganar pasta en la subasta de pre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire Ud., al final voy a terminar operando en el Nikkei de madrugada, para poder ganarle y cerrar antes que Ud. alguna vez ::::



No se enfade usted :no:, estamos en agosto, hace un día precioso y hay que aprovechar la mañana... 

Interesado, me encanta esto de Elliot, porque mis dos opciones, difieren totalmente de las tuyas... :: Por cierto que la primera que propones, creo que la puso hace unos días carloszorro...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se enfade usted :no:, estamos en agosto, hace un día precioso y hay que aprovechar la mañana...
> 
> Interesado, me encanta esto de Elliot, porque mis dos opciones, difieren totalmente de las tuyas... :: Por cierto que la primera que propones, creo que la puso hace unos días carloszorro...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo voy cogiendo lo que vais poniendo los que sabéis, lo paso por mi filtro/batidora y hay veces que acierto y todo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

El ibex para hoy con stop baratito, baratito...







Saludos...

PD: Interesado, no seas modesto, que aquí acertamos y fallamos tod@s... :X hasta tonuel tirando cartas! :
PD2: Nos leemos al mediodía!
PD3: PIB España 2ºTrimestre +0,2%, interanual -0,1%


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Parece que no hemos alcanzado la velocidad de escape para abandonar la atmósfera de los 10K, y volvemos a caer a "tierra" cual cohete fallido del Profesor Bacterio....

a ver si al menos aterrizamos en blando.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El ibex para hoy con stop baratito, baratito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que algo aprendo  ya llevo unos dias en que pinto los mismos canalillos, a ver si me entra la orden :fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

España: el PIB creció un 0,2% en el segundo trimestre, según el INE - 26/08/10 - 2399593 - elEconomista.es

Estamos saliendo de la crisis < mode Zperro>


Por otro lado tenemos a los cocos reunidos ... miedo da

La deflación se cuela en el 'cónclave' de la banca central mundial - 26/08/10 - 2399409 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2010)

Ya que estamos... 


¿Cómo veis la evolución de los bonos españoles para septiembre...? ienso:


Aunque parezca mentira mis padres van ganando bastante con su plan de pensiones y no se si cambiárselo a un monetario antes de que llegue octubre... :S


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2010)

alguien sabe que ha pasado con ANTIGENICS, ayer un +9.37 y ahora en el pre un +5.5...............


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe que ha pasado con ANTIGENICS, ayer un +9.37 y ahora en el pre un +5.5...............



No se... pero yo me metería con todo lo gordo en la apertura... o


Saludos o


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

Hola gacelillas , me temo que por leer el foro me acabo de perder 50 pipos :S 


Cuando me he levantado hace un rato ( que dura es la vida ) estaba el ibex subiendo un 1,32 % y ya le iba a meter cortos......... pero quise leer antes el foro..........pues cuando le fui a meter ya solo subia un 0,79 % , es decir 50 pipos perdidos 

Bueno paciencia y buena letra, a esperar a que haga maximos again y corto hasta Noviembre oigan


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (26 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Picado por la curiosidad me ha dado por buscar más elipses, esta vez en el SP 500.

La verdad es que no pensaba ni publicarlo, pero me ha convencido Cárpatos. Aquí está el resultado...

Seguimos con las elipses, ahora en el Mini SP 500. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pues como me he perdido el nivel para cortos, le acabo de meter largos


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

:Baile: Cerrados cortos, no estaba muy convencido de más caida. 

Otra operación como esta y a descansar :cook:


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Picado por la curiosidad me ha dado por buscar más elipses, esta vez en el SP 500.
> 
> ...



Al pinchar en la imagen me dice database error. Mira a ver si puedes solucionarlo que me gustaría ver el gráfico en grande 

edito: Ya está arreglado, gracias.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al pinchar en la imagen me dice database error. Mira a ver si puedes solucionarlo que me gustaría ver el gráfico en grande




Me ha quitado la POLE  Mirando el gráfico... veo poca caida 8: me gustan más las exponenciales negativas :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Ago 2010)

Hoy Javier de opciones y futuros ha colgado un post muy interesante sobre el sp.

Saludos.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hoy Javier de opciones y futuros ha colgado un post muy interesante sobre el sp.
> 
> Saludos.




Si al final tendremos que utilizar diagramas de Feynman para sacar 4 duros en este casino ....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

a ver si tocamos ese 10050.......no me siento comodo largo aunque vaya ganando


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver si tocamos ese 10050.......no me siento comodo largo aunque vaya ganando











Pues eso, que no lo creo, Zulomannnn 

Hoy no es país para largos, en mi humilde opinión.
Ten cuidadín.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues eso, que no lo creo, Zulomannnn
> 
> Hoy no es país para largos, en mi humilde opinión.
> Ten cuidadín.




Pienso lo mismo, yo estoy esperando a que llegue a los 10k para darle cera ... :rolleye:

PD: Zulo, no vaya de valiente y pongase un stop


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues eso, que no lo creo, Zulomannnn
> 
> Hoy no es país para largos, en mi humilde opinión.
> Ten cuidadín.



tranqui pollastrin tengo un stop cubrecomisiones con + 5 pipos a mi favor, perder no pierdo seguro.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Ago 2010)

Zulo ya has vuelto a los madriles???. Si la respuesta es negativa, no tengas prisas por venir que yo ya me estoy cociendo y no son ni las 12 horas de la mañana.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues eso, que no lo creo, Zulomannnn
> 
> Hoy no es país para largos, en mi humilde opinión.
> Ten cuidadín.



A ver si es verdad. Me ha quedado un poco cogida con pinzas la 4(3), pero vamos por el buen camino. Corto 10020. :baba:


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Hola CP,

te crossposteo un link del hilo del horo 

Proyecto de ley para auditar las reservas de oro de EEUU | Oro y Finanzas

Jrande Ron!


----------



## Abner (26 Ago 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Picado por la curiosidad me ha dado por buscar más elipses, esta vez en el SP 500.
> 
> ...



Interesante. ¿A qué crees que es debido esta nueva tendencia de figuras elípticas? ¿Es porque los leoncios lo quieren aposta así para crear una nueva moda más allá de Elliot para que piquen nuevas gacelas con un nuevo método para ganar pasta fácil? ¿O es una evolución natural debido a que cada vez más gente conoce el análisis técnico actualmente consensuado?

Un saludo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

sigo en las galias, lo que pasa es que me tiro 2 o 3 dias en el mar y uno en tierra.....hoy toca tierra......ah, y estoy con manga larga 

mis plusvis crecen lentamente 

edito: cerrados largos con + 50 pipos 

esperando para cortos again

reedito: corto en 10.000

otro cargador en 10045 preparado para entrar a saco


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sigo en las galias, lo que pasa es que me tiro 2 o 3 dias en el mar y uno en tierra.....hoy toca tierra......ah, y estoy con manga larga
> 
> mis plusvis crecen lentamente
> 
> ...



No lo diga muy alto que nos leen los leoncios , tambien estoy en la mar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No lo diga muy alto que nos leen los leoncios , tambien estoy en la mar



jejjejeje, pues ahora le voy a meter un mini a 10010 para acojonarlos :XX:


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> jejjejeje, pues ahora le voy a meter un mini a 10010 para acojonarlos :XX:




Noooooooooooooooo :8: ustec se acuerda de ese broker borracho ... :rolleye: No vaya a ser que lo tire hasta los 9.8k y hunda el pais antipatriota :XX:

PD: Si esto pasa nos podremos comprar almenos una zodiak


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2010)

Os veo puestos con los bonos... )


Pues habrá que seguir dentro... Con dos cojones... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí...  He sido demasiado ambicioso, entré corto antes de irme, con stop por encima del canal que puse esta mañana y compra justo encima del gap que hemos dejado hoy por si bajábamos a cerrarlo 9900, y se ha quedado en 9930... :ouch:

En fin, serafin... a ver donde lo cerramos... al menos el stop va bajando con la pendiente del canal... 

Saludos...

PD: Pollastre, qué mínimo te da la "niña"? cenquiu...


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

No sea tan duro Ud. consigo mismo, que las cosas no pintan tan mal: ::

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [9991.1] ===> PROJECTION [9909.97]

[HIGH] ACTUAL [10038.6] ===> PROJECTION [10020.75]
[LOW] ACTUAL [9934.8] ===> PROJECTION [9849.74]

Claro que ya sabe Ud. que las proyecciones antes de la hora de comer, con pocos datos todavía de la sesión en curso, pues como que son algo arriesgadillas 


pd: creo que debería cambiar "actual" por "current".... pues si bien el valor instantáneo es el valor "real", creo que "current" es lo suyo.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí...  He sido demasiado ambicioso, entré corto antes de irme, con stop por encima del canal que puse esta mañana y compra justo encima del gap que hemos dejado hoy por si bajábamos a cerrarlo 9900, y se ha quedado en 9930... :ouch:
> 
> En fin, serafin... a ver donde lo cerramos... al menos el stop va bajando con la pendiente del canal...
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2010)

Buenos días,

Yo comparto la opinión de fran200 en cuanto a la relevancia de esos 770, cosa que ya dije ayer, por cierto, al hablar de un punto claro de stop durante la sesión, que es algo que no hago casi nunca. 

No lo tengo muy claro, porque todavía es pronto, pero, anticipándome, es posible que mantener largos ahora mismo, pese a algún sustillo que todavía podrían darnos, pueda suponernos alguna alegría. La cuestión es no olvidar el punto de stop, pues los índices podrían estar al borde del precipicio. Por supuesto hablo de una operación a días vista, nada de intra.

Ayudaría mucho la superación del 10.100 en el DOW y un euro por encima del 1.2755.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Interesado, mi visión Elliotista, se parece más a la de Prechter...







Como dije ayer, ahora mismo el punto importante es la superación o no del 1069-1070 del S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (26 Ago 2010)

ya sé que esto no tiene que ver con el Ibex/trading ... perooo:

Un error de Hacienda dilapida el recorte del gasto por infraestructuras | Finanzas.com

citando la firma de un forero: jajaja jajota!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No sea tan duro Ud. consigo mismo, que las cosas no pintan tan mal: ::
> 
> [EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [9991.1] ===> PROJECTION [9909.97]
> 
> ...



Hombre, eso de llegar y ver que se te han ejecutado las plusvis y ha vuelto a subir para meterle más no tiene precio... por eso digo que ha sido una lástima... :X

En fin, hasta la 14:30h parece que no van a tocar mucho... a partir de las 14:30h se podría comprar volatilidad... 8:

Las predicciones de su niña me gustan, seguiré intentando el 9900, pero si puedo salir bien parado antes del dato, creo que no arriesgaré... :cook:

Saludos...

PD: Luego le cuento una idea que he tenido esta mañana, a ver que le parece a usted y al resto de forer@s... me voy a comer para no perderme el dato del paro yankee!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Luego le cuento una idea que he tenido esta mañana, a ver que le parece a usted y al resto de forer@s... me voy a comer para no perderme el dato del paro yankee!



Si es automatizable me parecería estupendo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

me he tenido que ir a buscar a mi hijo y cuando vuelvo comp`ruebo que he cerrado posiciones con otros + 50 pipos, lastima que la orden de cortos en 10.0045 no me entrara tambien, sino para mear y no echar gota oigan 

y ahora ¿ que hago yo ? ¿ largo, corto, liquido ? 

edito: pues largo oigan


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Luego le cuento una idea que he tenido esta mañana, a ver que le parece a usted y al resto de forer@s... me voy a comer para no perderme el dato del paro yankee!


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Modulo rollerCoaster (scalping) marca -30pips, objetivo 9930, TTL (validez) <= 10 minutos, probabilidad 76%.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

¿ a que hora sale el dato de paro en eeuu?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Mientras se enfría la pasta...



Mulder dijo:


> Si es automatizable me parecería estupendo



No tiene nada que ver con operar... :



pollastre dijo:


>



Ese ratón está haciendo un solitario? ::



zuloman dijo:


> ¿ a que hora sale el dato de paro en eeuu?



No me lees... :S

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mientras se enfría la pasta...
> 
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con operar... :
> ...



Ups, a las 14:30 el caso es que lo habia visto y no me acordaba donde 

pues no se yo si cerrar posiciones a la minima ocasion o jugarmela a cara o cruz


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Marca +3 minutos desde TTL. 
Cuidado, una vez pasado el TTL no se garantiza objetivo (9930), aunque parece ir bien encaminado.




pollastre dijo:


> Modulo rollerCoaster (scalping) marca -30pips, objetivo 9930, TTL (validez) <= 10 minutos, probabilidad 76%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Mientras comía se me ha ejecutado el corto +50puntos, espero el dato en liquidez...  después de la volatilidad del dato lo cuento, mientras esperamos que abra WS...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

cerrado con +15 pipos.....ahora esperar y ver


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Estamos todos igual por lo que veo...


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Parece que los cuidadores del guarribex van a jugar al arte del petar stops antes del dato ...  Pues se van a joder porque petar el mio les costará una pasta :XX:

EDIT :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2010)

Seré breve:

ME CAAAAAAAAGO EN SU PUTAAAAA MAAAAADREEEEE.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Ooohhhhhhhhhh que bonito, mucho mejor de lo esperado. Les espero en jupiter.


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2010)

*Peticiones de paro semanales * 

473.000 mucho mejor esperado


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> *Peticiones de paro semanales *
> 
> 473.000 mucho mejor esperado



Cuando les interesa sueltan la bomba como la semana pasada...ahora la de arena... petroleo subiendo como un cohete.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Como no podía ser de otra manera... 
Les veo luego en los 1070.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Jajajajaj corto en 10025... )


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Suerte que lo han aguantado un rato para poder salir y pillar unos largos :cook:

Acojonado estoy


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajajajaj corto en 10025... )



cuidadin no se te vaya a congelar la risa  yo les doy un poco mas de tiempo a ver donde lo llevan


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

En liquidez...Que cabrones!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuidadin no se te vaya a congelar la risa  yo les doy un poco mas de tiempo a ver donde lo llevan



La risa viene de haber cerrado los cortos mientras comía, que no me fiaba un pelo, he puesto a las 14:29h un corto en 10050, al ver no que no llegaba la he bajado a 10025, y ha sido ponerla e irse directo a los 10060... por todo eso me ría... ahora que haga lo que quiera, pero si puede ser que baje... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

El 10050 puede ser un buen sitio donde atizarle, no lo han dejado subir más pese a los "motivos"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2010)

Por Dios, señores del Ibex, prometo ser bueno de ahora en adelante, pero por favor, cierren ese gap.

Ibexcito de mi vida, eres bolsa igual que yo, por eso me puteas tanto y te doy mi dineró (sin acento no rimaba).

Vaya racha de saltada de stops que llevaba, y ahora que no lo pongo, no cierra gaps.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La risa viene de haber cerrado los cortos mientras comía, que no me fiaba un pelo, he puesto a las 14:29h un corto en 10050, al ver no que no llegaba la he bajado a 10025, y ha sido ponerla e irse directo a los 10060... por todo eso me ría... ahora que haga lo que quiera, pero si puede ser que baje... 8:
> 
> Saludos...



parece que hoy ganamos todos, felicidades 


ah, y tranquilo que te voy a acompañar en los cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


>



La idea ha surgido esta mañana, cuando pollastre me ha hecho el comentario, que comenzaría a operar en el Nikkei para cerrar antes que yo… 

Hace un tiempo, Benditaliquidez, hacía una porra de alcistas vs bajistas vs lateralistas, y hacía un ránking de resultados. Pues bien, mi idea, ya que muchos operamos sobre miniIbex sería la de poner operaciones en tiempo real (me da igual que haya dinero o no detrás), con un marcador debajo, poniendo los puntos que se llevan acumulados.

Cada operación realizada restaría 5 puntos (timo comisiones, penalizar al que entra mucho a mercado), y a ver quien llega a pongamos 1000 puntos. Cada vencimiento se resetea y se comienza de nuevo. Obviamente el que quiera mentir, se engañará a si mismo, porque al menos yo no voy a comprobarlo…

El premio consistiría en un chuletón regado con un buen vino… , además hay much@s forer@s que nos leen sin escribir, y a lo mejor se darían de alta para participar (quants més serem més riurem = cuantos más seamos más nos reiremos)

Que les parece…? Se apuntaría alguien…?

Saludos…


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

corto en 10030 y orden de otro cargador en 10115


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La idea ha surgido esta mañana, cuando pollastre me ha hecho el comentario, que comenzaría a operar en el Nikkei para cerrar antes que yo…
> 
> Hace un tiempo, Benditaliquidez, hacía una porra de alcistas vs bajistas vs lateralistas, y hacía un ránking de resultados. Pues bien, mi idea, ya que muchos operamos sobre miniIbex sería la de poner operaciones en tiempo real (me da igual que haya dinero o no detrás), con un marcador debajo, poniendo los puntos que se llevan acumulados.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo bien, pero que algún informático (pollastre o debianita) lo organice con una web, y con contraseñas para que sea privado y que quede constancia de las apuestas.

No sé si algo así lleva mucho curro (se puede hacer con excel :.

Además podemos inscribir a nuestras "niñas" con pseudónimo...

PD: en la porra mensual que hacía yo antes, iba campeón por goleada con 8 de 9 seguido de cerca por súper-pecataminuta con 7 de 8.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2010)

y a los que quedemos ultimos, se nos da algo????


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo lo veo bien, pero que algún informático (pollastre o debianita) lo organice con una web, y con contraseñas para que sea privado y que quede constancia de las apuestas.
> 
> No sé si algo así lleva mucho curro (se puede hacer con excel :.
> 
> ...



En la casa de campo.. :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y a los que quedemos ultimos, se nos da algo????



El premio para los ultimos.... serán 100 Urbas :XX:

EDIT: Dentro :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En la casa de campo.. :rolleye:



¿Ande cae?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El premio para los ultimos.... serán 100 Urbas :XX:
> 
> EDIT: Dentro :baba:



ya tengo 15000..................


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

BL tiene una cartita 

EDIT: Esto marcha :baba:


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé si algo así lleva mucho curro (se puede *hacer con excel *:.




Ud. no tiene remedio.... es Ud. el Némesis de debianita :XX:


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Aguanta la proyección de máximo en 10020 (margen de error incluído y tal) como un jabato, y la Srta. sigue "Don Erre que Erre" :

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10025.8] ===> PROJECTION [9915.57]


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

Veo más el buen dato del paro como una interrupción en la fase bajista que lleva casi toda la jornada


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2010)

Empiezo a pensar que ese gap es un capote puesto ahí para que todo el mundo embista.

A la santa volatilidad de la apertura usana me encomiendo.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. no tiene remedio.... es Ud. el Némesis de debianita :XX:



Joder ....yo que no queria entrar al trapo con los exceles ... y ustec chinchando .... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Debianita, has visto donde hemos quedado a partir del dato del paro, en el canal que he puesto esta mañana...? Has comenzado a dibujar, el canal alcista que va de mínimos de ayer a mínimos de hoy...?

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2010)

WTF??????​
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL ​
_Just ONE button, just ONE dream, just SELL your life_​


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

El día de hoy lleva camino de ser otro día de la marmota, ahora mismo con el dato nos hemos quedado tremendamente laterales con un doble techo en el Stoxx pero que no acaba de desarrollarse hacia abajo. Realmente en este momento no se desarrolla ninguna tendencia hacia ningún sitio.

Mercado aburrido y obcecado en el salto de stops, sin dirección clara, ufff, cuando veo estas cosas prefiero estar fuera.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Vale Kuji, me has convencido.

Bueno, visto que esto no sube, le meto de nuevo el cargador en 10020 y que sea lo que Dios quiera...


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Yo ya he vendido hasta la abuela ... stop muy lejano :cook: Haber si lo tiramos pa'bajo y podemos fijar un stop para velar por las comisiones 8:


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Vale Kuji, me has convencido.
> 
> Bueno, visto que esto no sube, le meto de nuevo el cargador en 10020 y que sea lo que Dios quiera...



recuerde que no es mercado para gacelas, mucho riesgo y poco que ganar, haga caso al sr. Mulder, en este mercado sólo se gana si se tiene una buena _ejecución_ (en plan narco mexicano)

Suerte!


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> recuerde que no es mercado para gacelas, mucho riesgo y poco que ganar, haga caso al sr. Mulder, en este mercado sólo se gana si se tiene una buena _ejecución_ (en plan narco mexicano)
> 
> Suerte!



Gracias por preocuparse por el gacelerio. 

Tengo colchón de la última bajadita que me la hice casi entera, stops claritos y con que vuelva a los 10800 ya me doy con un canto en los dientes. 

Esperaba el 1065-1070, pero veo que no hay ganas.

EDIT: Que uno es fan, pero no vende a ciegas por mucho sell en rojo negrita arial 48 que ponga...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

Y para colmo esto, 1o manos fuertes, 2o manos débiles:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pues a mi los dias como hoy me encantan hoygan, acabo de cerrar cortos otra vez< con + 35 pipos 

Cada vez que me largo y vuelvo a pillar plusvis..... y sin sufrir nada


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes
Que perretes.
Han dado un dato de paro solo medio malo...
Me parece que no lo van a arreglar

Pd:Ya cae!!


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2010)

stop stop stop stop stop​

now!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

ahi me vienen derechitos para que abra cortos otra vez


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Debianita, has visto donde hemos quedado a partir del dato del paro, en el canal que he puesto esta mañana...? Has comenzado a dibujar, el canal alcista que va de mínimos de ayer a mínimos de hoy...?
> 
> Saludos...



Me voy a dar un thanks a mi mismo... :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2010)

Yo sigo reiterando lo dicho...

Atención al euro, a ve si rompe los 1.275.


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a dar un thanks a mi mismo... :Aplauso:



No habia visto el mensaje ::

Si, ese canal habia pintado maestro


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

El hombre baja, de la cabaña,
con su caña,
a pescar....

(léase con música)


En fin, esto es puta mierda. Con este lateral no hay quien viva...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

corto otra vez en 10035 

preparado el otro cargador por si sube.

Pollastrin , pues yo me lo estoy pasando de lo lindo haciendo plusvis y pillando los cortos cada vez mas arriba para esperar a los 3000 toneluanos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

Pues como decía antes: otro día de la marmota.

Que idiotez de mercado....


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Pues yo hoy me lo estoy pasando puta mierda, porque podía haber cerrado la tienda de ultramarinos a las 11 esta mañana, y por tonto'l'culê aún sigo aquí.

Así que puta miedda.





zuloman dijo:


> corto otra vez en 10035
> 
> preparado el otro cargador por si sube.
> 
> Pollastrin , pues yo me lo estoy pasando de lo lindo haciendo plusvis y pillando los cortos cada vez mas arriba para esperar a los 3000 toneluanos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues yo hoy me lo estoy pasando puta mierda, porque podía haber cerrado la tienda de ultramarinos a las 11 esta mañana, y por tonto'l'culê aún sigo aquí.
> 
> Así que puta miedda.



hombre si es con plusvis al menos trabajas para algo, lo grave seria que palmaras 

uy, parece que las plusvis me llaman de nuevo  voy a estar atento para cerrar


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

El dato del paro ha alboratado casi todo, pero pienso que puede haber un guanizado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Superimportante el movimiento técnico que han hecho a partir del dato del paro USA...







Saludos...

PD: A esto me refería en el post que he escrito antes... han saltado el canal bajista por los aires, han vuelto para apoyarse, y apoyarse también en el nuevo canal alcista...


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Cerrados cortos, que mal lo he pasado para 45 pips. ME parece que mañana será otro dia :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

otros 20 pipos al coleto 

a la siguiente si que ya no cierro cortos ni con + 500 pipos hoygan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

corto otra vez en 10045 

me encanta ir cerrando y abriendo mas arriba por si me pillan


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

LCASC, parece que la has vuelto a clavar :Aplauso:, a mi me ha dado miedo de que fuera a pasar y he cerrado los cortos  Lo miraré desde la barrea, porque no me fio ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto otra vez en 10045
> 
> me encanta ir cerrando y abriendo mas arriba por si me pillan



Es usted listo como un roboc... (donde andará Hannibal Lecter... ienso

Participará en el reto miniibex 1000? o


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es usted listo como un roboc... (donde andará Hannibal Lecter... ienso
> 
> Participará en el reto miniibex 1000? o



Está en el blog de Kuji tirando valores pequeños del ibex para resarcirse de viejas rencillas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es usted listo como un roboc... (donde andará Hannibal Lecter... ienso
> 
> Participará en el reto miniibex 1000? o



no saqbia nada de ningun reto, lo que si se es que estos cortos quedan ahi hasta los ochomiles  y ademas dejo puesto otro caragador en 10145 por si me equivoco y tira para arriba


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es usted listo como un roboc... (donde andará Hannibal Lecter... ienso
> 
> Participará en el reto miniibex 1000? o
> 
> PD: Debianita edita ese "las" y no llamaré al Taliván!



Hoyga! uno tiene que estar pendiente de los cortos y hay veces que no usa el corrector 
*H*ortográfico


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Está en el blog de Kuji tirando valores pequeños del ibex para resarcirse de viejas rencillas.



avisen avisen que me apunto ........ aunque preferiria jugarsela al tito botin entiendo que es un poco mas complicado que con valores pequeños


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2010)

Si releen el reporte que tiró FRAN200 a primera hora verán que avisó el día con precisión de cirujano (máximos en 10050, etc.).

Por otro lado, las líneas que trazó pollastre como una "posibilidad" -que nos llevan en subida a por los 11000 o por allí- pasan a tener entidad.

Será que el dato del PBI viene "bonito" y por eso maquillaron un poco el de desempleo ? (total, en 10 días lo "corrigen" pero nadie se entera ni ya influye) porque quieren darle base al optismo de mañana con el PBI ?

O será que el del PBI dará el tirón para abajo y se aprovechan de éste para enganchar gacelas ?

Esto de tener al mercado fuera de un canal claro es de putas... casi cualquier interpretación es igual de válida.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (26 Ago 2010)

Pepín Blanco creo va largo y quiere dar un capote a los suyos: 

"Fomento contará con 200 millones de euros adicionales para infraestructuras
Comenta "

Fomento contará con 700 millones adicionales para infraestructuras - 26/08/10 - 2401092 - elEconomista.es

Fuente: Eleconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Pepín Blanco creo va largo y quiere dar un capote a los suyos:
> 
> "Fomento contará con 200 millones de euros adicionales para infraestructuras
> Comenta "
> ...



Pues a zapatitos el mercado ya le dio un capón por querer hacer más obra pública, como sigan jugando con fuego van a tener que vender bonos al 25% de interés.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

Ahí tenemos un amago de guano

Mulder, hoy quiero saber lo que han hecho los leoncios para saber si juegan con las cartas marcadas con los datos usanos


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

LCASC, parece que han violado el canal alcista :XX: 

Bear rules!


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

SELL SELL SELL

(Kuji le queda mejor)


----------



## Misterio (26 Ago 2010)

RPT-S&P says U.S. should move to protect AAA-rating -DJ | Reuters

Excusa?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahí tenemos un amago de guano
> 
> Mulder, hoy quiero saber lo que han hecho los leoncios para saber si juegan con las cartas marcadas con los datos usanos



Jejeje, ok, tendrá la información disponible al cierre como de costumbre, en este momento le estaba dando ya a la maquinita (he de reescribir este programa, tarda demasiado en procesar unos datos que son poca cosa, aunque eso queda pendiente para esta noche o mañana).

edito: pasa la hora bruja de apoquinar garantías y lo tiran, son más transparentes que el celo


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SELL SELL SELL
> 
> (Kuji le queda mejor)




"unos pocos puntos para mi ... pero un gran paso para el wano" - N. wanström dixit​


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (26 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Interesante. ¿A qué crees que es debido esta nueva tendencia de figuras elípticas? ¿Es porque los leoncios lo quieren aposta así para crear una nueva moda más allá de Elliot para que piquen nuevas gacelas con un nuevo método para ganar pasta fácil? ¿O es una evolución natural debido a que cada vez más gente conoce el análisis técnico actualmente consensuado?
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola abner.

La verdad es que había visto lo de las elipses y arcos de tedencia hace tiempo, aunque no las use a meudo.

No tengo ni idea. Quizás esté de moda entre peces gordos o algo así, pero mientras nos de posibles puntos de giro el porqué me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

El sp ya ha caido más de lo que lo hizo antes del dato del paro. Está claro lo que andaban buscando


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Está la cosa fina para otra ración más de guano. Falta darle la puntilla...


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Que alguien retire el gato del suelo ... me parece que está muerto 8:

Saludos y hasta mañana


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Que cerdos de mierda como lo han dejado. Vaya manera de tocar las pelotas.


----------



## tarrito (26 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que cerdos de mierda como lo han dejado. Vaya manera de tocar las pelotas.



no se enfade tanto con el Ibex y ustec a pagar lo suyo ... sin acritud 

'Cocodrilo Dundee' debe más de 26 millones a Hacienda - 26/08/10 - 2401046 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Asturiano (26 Ago 2010)

Como te lo estabas callando, cabronsete.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> no se enfade tanto con el Ibex y ustec a pagar lo suyo ... sin acritud
> 
> 'Cocodrilo Dundee' debe más de 26 millones a Hacienda - 26/08/10 - 2401046 - elEconomista.es



Pero si no me dejan salir del pais...muy mal :no: :XX::XX::XX:.

En este mundo no hay nadie limpio, lastima. 

Lo del ibex? endemico, me exaspera infinitamente su prepotencia chicharrina cuando el resto del mundo va en una direccion.

En fin, ¿que hay de lo mio?


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> Como te lo estabas callando, cabronsete.



No sabe ud. bien, esto no se puede contar todos los dias. La piel de cocodrilo esta mu cara y... paaaayo dame arrgo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

El sp tiene ganas de hacer otra catarata de guano


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Bah, Groundhog Day como diria Mulder. Que rayada, encima aqui hace malo a punto de llover, 24 grados... donde he dejado las pastillas...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de poquísima actividad, siguen en la playa mayoritariamente y esa es la razón del sinsentido que tiene estos días el mercado. Solo han hecho un par de operaciones al principio de la mañana y no hemos tenido más hasta justo un poco antes de las 14:30 ¡que curioso!

¿y que ha ocurrido a esa hora, un minuto antes del dato importante de hoy? pues la segunda compra más alta de todo el día, la primera ha sido a las 14:32.

La otra operación importante del día ha sido la subasta, donde han comprado, en total solo han movido 5 operaciones durante toda la sesión (incluyendo la subasta), lo que demuestra que siguen con la sandalia y la toalla puesta.

En mi modesta opinión no se deberían hacer operaciones hasta que no vuelvan, todo este paripé que nos muestran durante las últimas sesiones es para saltar stops a diestro y siniestro, lo único que les importa realmente es el dato del día.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta



Se encuentran reunidos hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se encuentran reunidos hoy?



La deflación se cuela en el 'cónclave' de la banca central mundial - 26/08/10 - 2399409 - elEconomista.es

Así, como el que no quiere la cosa...


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2010)

A corto plazo los índices han topado con las primeras resistencias. En el caso del IBEX, la directriz que recordé hará unos días lleva dos días marcando el máximo de la sesión:







En el caso del DOW, tampoco ha podido, por el momento, superar la resistencia indicada esta mañana (10.100) y el euro se ha quedado justo en el nivel que decía que era necesario dejar atrás para consolidar largos (1.2755). La superación de estos niveles sentaría las bases para la continuidad del rebote, si no, podríamos recortar un poco más en busca nuevamente de los soportes.

En perspectiva medioplacista, por el contrario, estamos cerquísima de un soporte clave en un momento en el cual el precio empieza a frenar la caída y el pequeño inversor se encuentra inmerso en un profundo sentimiento bajista. En el ibex, la encuesta semanal de sentimiento ilustra bien el hecho:

31% de alcistas frente a un 60% de bajistas, cuando la semana pasada eran 40% y 47 respectivamente.

En estas circunstancias, considero la zona un punto probable de rebote, con vistas a escalar un buen tramo y, en cualquier caso, una zona poco amable para los cortos mientras no se pierdan los anteriores mínimos.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Ago 2010)

*el lunes rebotón... * :baba:


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Bueeeee, sesión agridulce hoy. Muy bien la proyección del techo del canal, respetado con un máximo de 30pips de error y sin saltar por los aires.

Y no tan bien la proyección de cierre, que se iba al entorno de los 9930 y al final ha quedado en 10K.

En fin, no todos los días van a ser magnamente plusviáticos y fantabulosos, que diría otro forero.

edit: juraría que el dato del paro ha puesto las cosas un poquillo revueltas...


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A corto plazo los índices han topado con las primeras resistencias. En el caso del IBEX, la directriz que recordé hará unos días lleva dos días marcando el máximo de la sesión:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos casi de acuerdo. Más en la CdCII.

Y para que el resto os toquéis un poco, ahí va una señal:
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sp...ategist-warns-2010-08-26?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No sabe ud. bien, esto no se puede contar todos los dias. La piel de cocodrilo esta mu cara y... paaaayo dame arrgo.



un consejo: que le vean la declaración en España  ... según creo son buenos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2010)

Pues hale, ya he reprogramado el tema del volumen, ahora sale instantáneo, aprovechando el coger todos los datos del intradía una sola vez y procesarlos, en vez de estar haciendo varios querys bastante tontos para obtener lo mismo. De paso lo he hecho orientado a objetos en vez de declarativo.

Y es que python corre muchísimo más estando orientado a objetos que haciendo un s-c-r-i-p-t a pelo.

Pero es que tengo la mala costumbre de probar una cosa y si funciona bien no volver a tocarla  al menos al principio no iba tan lento como ahora, pero con la solución definitiva todavía va más rápido.

Como muestra, la ejecución antigua ha tardado 5 minutos y 8 segundos, la nueva ¡25 centésimas de segundo! 

Filtrando, cosa que hago todos los días, ha tardado hoy (un día con pocas operaciones, además) 10 minutos y 3 segundos, cuando con el nuevo ha tardado ¡24 centésimas de segundo! 

En fin, de vez en cuando viene bien optimizar un poco :ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hale, ya he reprogramado el tema del volumen, ahora sale instantáneo, aprovechando el coger todos los datos del intradía una sola vez y procesarlos, en vez de estar haciendo varios querys bastante tontos para obtener lo mismo. De paso lo he hecho orientado a objetos en vez de declarativo.
> 
> Y es que python corre muchísimo más estando orientado a objetos que haciendo un s-c-r-i-p-t a pelo.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

soy un ludopata incorregible, prometi dejar mis cortos hasta Noviembre .......pero al ver otros 50 pipos en el coleto no me pude resistir a cobrar 

En fin, ahora en liquidez para mañana, quiero rebote antes del guano, me encanta cerrar cortos y volver a abrirlos mas arriba 

Edito: segun veo en ig market o mucho cambian las cosas por la noche o me voy a arrepentir de haber cerrado cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2010)

señores esto problablemente lo pararan en mil punteques un rebotito mas o menos hasta los vencimientos de septiembre aprovechando la vuelta de los incautos y a partir de ahi el big GUANO -_-


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Muerte al rebotillo, al esepe le están dando cera de la buena.
Vamos Kuji! Pepón bueno pepón muerto , go bears go!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2010)

este no es el big GUANO habra un rebote que calculo sera en los 1000 del sp para que entren los incautos inversoreh


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2010)

vamooooooos que tienen que dejarlo debajo del 1040


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

Solo pasaba para saludar.


----------



## Moliva (26 Ago 2010)

Una pregunta ¿alguien sabe dónde conseguir los datos macroeconómicos que publican *en tiempo real*?

Dónde yo los miro siempre aparecen con un par de minutos de retraso y me fastidia bastante.


----------



## @@strom (26 Ago 2010)

Cisco perdiendo los 21$.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2010)

Moliva dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿alguien sabe dónde conseguir los datos macroeconómicos que publican *en tiempo real*?
> 
> Dónde yo los miro siempre aparecen con un par de minutos de retraso y me fastidia bastante.



Calendario econmico

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2010)

Mañana trabajo... :S y no podré postear... 

Simplemente recordarle al señor pollastre que sobre las 09:02-09:05 habré cerrado el chiringuito... 8: y que comenzaré la carrera hacia el 1000 del miniibex... 

Saludos...

PD: Todo será que estos últimos 20 minutos se ponga esto a subir como la espuma y luego los japos lo catapulten... ienso:


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

De seguir las cosas como están ahora, creo que mañana cerraremos ambos a la misma hora :

Lástima que en el último momento parece que les ha dado a los usanos por rebotar cinco puntillos, porque con -80pips en los futuros del Ibex, la apertura estaba quedando maja, maja para mañana...




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mañana trabajo... :S y no podré postear...
> 
> Simplemente recordarle al señor pollastre que sobre las 09:02-09:05 habré cerrado el chiringuito... 8: y que comenzaré la carrera hacia el 1000 del miniibex...
> 
> ...


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De seguir las cosas como están ahora, creo que mañana cerraremos ambos a la misma hora :
> 
> Lástima que en el último momento parece que les ha dado a los usanos por rebotar cinco puntillos, porque con -80pips en los futuros del Ibex, la apertura estaba quedando maja, maja para mañana...



Cuidado como le empiecen a dar cuerda al tema de la deuda con lo del IVA (y ya han empezado con Irlanda), la cosa se puede poner fea, fea, de verdad.

PD: A ver si se estrella el helicóptero de la FED de una vez. Lleva demasiado peso!


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Joder es que la noticia parece que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria, pero es que te pones a pensarlo y es un puto pastizal... €5000MM es tema serio, coño, es que casi se lleva por delante el ahorro que el plan de ajuste[sic] nos había proporcionado.... lo comido por lo servido, vamos.

Así que no me extrañaría algún tipo de reacción en los mercados a esto, como tú dices, la verdad.



Interesado dijo:


> Cuidado como le empiecen a dar cuerda al tema de la deuda con lo del IVA (y ya han empezado con Irlanda), la cosa se puede poner fea, fea, de verdad.
> 
> PD: A ver si se estrella el helicóptero de la FED de una vez. Lleva demasiado peso!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De seguir las cosas como están ahora, creo que mañana cerraremos ambos a la misma hora :
> 
> Lástima que en el último momento parece que les ha dado a los usanos por rebotar cinco puntillos, porque con -80pips en los futuros del Ibex, la apertura estaba quedando maja, maja para mañana...



No me fastidie pollastre, mañana trabaje un par de horas mas xd, que al final me he quedado en liquidez y quiero meterle cortos con todo lo gordo...... y ya sabes que me gusta eso de meter cortos mas arriba de donde los abri la ultima vez


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2010)

nada, nada

están jugueteando antes del cierre


----------



## Interesado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder es que la noticia parece que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria, pero es que te pones a pensarlo y es un puto pastizal... €5000MM es tema serio, coño, es que casi se lleva por delante el ahorro que el plan de ajuste[sic] nos había proporcionado.... lo comido por lo servido, vamos.
> 
> Así que no me extrañaría algún tipo de reacción en los mercados a esto, como tú dices, la verdad.



Kuji la verdad es que le ha dado mucha importancia, pero se ve que no se ha enterado hasta que habíamos cerrado en Europa (ha tardado en saltar la noticia por la "traducción")

Ahora lo están suavizando:


gentuza de la peor calaña dijo:


> "no tendrá un impacto económico en las arcas públicas, únicamente será una carga de trabajo adicional". "Lo que sí queremos es quitarle importancia a ese comunicado alarmista que se ha emitido esta mañana"



- 26/08/10 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Sea como sea, un éxito más de la administración Zapatero.

EDIT: Cierre del SP 1,047.23 -8.10 (-0.77%) e-mini: 1044.00
Pondría otro Sr. Burns, pero no quiero hacerme pesado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Kuji la verdad es que le ha dado mucha importancia, pero se ve que no se ha enterado hasta que habíamos cerrado en Europa (ha tardado en saltar la noticia por la "traducción")
> 
> Ahora lo están suavizando:
> 
> ...



chiiiiisssssttstt , a Zapatero no me lo provoque hasta que abra los cortos hoyga, a ver si va a hablar esta noche y me jode vivo con el megaguano antes de tiempo 

Es una joya el tio coño, estoy deseando que nos deleite con un mensaje triunfalista de los suyos justo un minuto despues de abrir cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2010)

estos cabritos saben algo , informacion privilegiada quizas -_-


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

¿Trabajar más horas? ¡Hoyga, que por convenio tengo derecho a una hora de descanso entre trade y trade! 
¿Acaso no sabe que, después de sindicalista, el de trader es el oficio que más relax, descanso y langostinos requiere?




zuloman dijo:


> No me fastidie pollastre, mañana trabaje un par de horas mas xd, que al final me he quedado en liquidez y quiero meterle cortos con todo lo gordo...... y ya sabes que me gusta eso de meter cortos mas arriba de donde los abri la ultima vez


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

Futuros del Ibex encaminándose a -100pips a velocidad de crucero. 

Ya veo que han conseguido "transmitir un mensaje de confianza" con lo de los €5000MM :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Trabajar más horas? ¡Hoyga, que por convenio tengo derecho a una hora de descanso entre trade y trade!
> ¿Acaso no sabe que, después de sindicalista, el de trader es el oficio que más relax, descanso y langostinos requiere?



!!! no me jodas que hay un sindicato de traders !!!!! :8: me afilio mañana mismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Futuros del Ibex encaminándose a -100pips a velocidad de crucero*.
> 
> Ya veo que han conseguido "transmitir un mensaje de confianza" con lo de los €5000MM :XX:



el gobierno no lo permitira 

EDITO : ¿ te has quedado abierto con cortos en contra de tus costumbres ?  , dejame oler......si, si lo has hecho pollastrin......ya veo que todos tenemos resistencia a asumir perdidas jjejjeje, tranquilo que parece que te va a salir bien la jugada.....pero cuidadin.... ya sabes lo que me paso a mi por terco


----------



## debianita (26 Ago 2010)

Guamas noches :baba:

Solo hace falta un pasito mas y veremos el autentico pánico. La clave es el esepe :baba: cuando pierda el soporte .... Me pongo palote :XX: Como se ha comentado .. El tema de la deuda y las trilerias hispanistanis (al mas puro estilo griego) puede hacer que visitemos los infiernos de golpe :baba: y yo con mis etfs (pondría un Sr. Burns, pero estoy desde el telefonito ) 

Felicidades a los valientes que se han quedado cortos, han hecho el día...


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero cuidadin.... ya sabes lo que me paso a mi por terco




Hombre, Zulomannnn... quedarse vendido o comprado a ciegas, es lo que tiene... moneda al aire y a apostar por cara o cruz ::

En mi caso, si bien en esta vida nunca hay nada completamente seguro, al menos procuro quedarme abierto con algo de "orientación"  ....

.... recuerda Ud. el Indicador Susurrante? Entrañables los sustos que daba el hijo puta, eh... ah, qué tiempos aquellos. Lo tiré entero y comencé otro módulo desde cero, un diseño totalmente distinto, algo que diera más fiabilidad para los gaps.

Y entonces llegó... el módulo The Ghost in the Gap


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Los japos nos quieren aguar la fiesta. El nikkei sube casi un 1% rozando los 9k.









> El primer ministro de Japón, Naoto Kan, va a anunciar hoy las nuevas medidas de su gobierno para mejorar la maltrecha economía nipona, según ha anunciado el ministro de Economía Satoshi Arai.
> 
> Arai también ha explicado tras una reunión del gobierno que los riesgos para la economía japonesa se habían incrementado debido a la subida del yen y a la debilidad de otras economías. La bolsa también se ha dado la vuelta y el Nikkei encara el cierre de sesión con subidas cercanas al 1%.
> 
> Tras el anuncio, tanto el euro como el dólar rebotan frente al yen ante la posibilidad de una intervención de Japón para frenar la escalada de la moneda.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado, me acaba de joder el día :: Menuda foto .....

Como venganza mire esto 








Buenos días, y esperemos que sean guanos ...

PD: A Trichi le veo una cara de enfermo .... Creo que está funcionando el voodoo que le hago cada noche :XX:

EXTRA, extra ¿Llega la intervención del yen? El primer ministro Kan comparece hoy
http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/noticias/2402127/08/10/Llega-la-intervencion-El-primer-ministro-Kan-comparece-hoy.html


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!

Yo creo que voy a hacerme un módulo 'shit_happens', muy adecuado para operar con los mercados de hoy en día 

Creo que le voy a poner los horarios de todos los datos macro y que aconseje lo contrario de lo esperado.

¡Voy a triunfar!


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Datos de hoy:

08:00 Alemania Índice de Precios de Consumo (Preliminar) 
08:00 Alemania Ventas al por Menor 
08:00 Japón Índice de Precios de Consumo 
08:30 Japón Informe de Empleo 
09:00 España Ventas al por Menor 
10:30 R. Unido Producto Interior Bruto (Preliminar) 
14:30 EE.UU. Producto Interior Bruto (Preliminar) 
15:55 EE.UU. Confianza Consumidor Universidad de Michigan 
16:00 EE.UU. Comparecencia de Bernanke

Tenemos al barbas


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo creo que voy a hacerme un módulo 'shit_happens', muy adecuado para operar con los mercados de hoy en día
> 
> ...



Buenos días ^__^!

Mulder!! u alguna otra alma caritativa... le quiero meter otro paquete a las Mapfre xD el finde tengo la opinión de la brujita... ¿alguna otra opinión?.

Más que nada es porque me aburro... y aún me falta un rato para irme con bici .

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Mulder!! u alguna otra alma caritativa... le quiero meter otro paquete a las Mapfre xD el finde tengo la opinión de la brujita... ¿alguna otra opinión?.
> 
> ...



Ese Wataru!

Yo que tu no me metería largo, forastero!

Al menos en lo que queda de agosto, es posible que a principios de septiembre se gire al alza, aunque esto podría fallar y no hacerlo hasta mediados.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Me salieron mal las pruebas


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Wata, me estreno en esto de subir pinturas  , supongo que va ustec largo, no? yo saldria por patas si llega a 2.26X Más con los tiempos que corren, lo tiene duro para seguir subiendo ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

grrrr... futuros a -50 en vez de los -92 de anoche.... malditos japos... malditos usanos... maldito bernie (que, por cierto, habla hoy a las 16:00 en Kansas, tengan cuidado....)

zuz odio chicoz... como zuz odio...


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Interesado, me acaba de joder el día :: Menuda foto .....
> 
> Como venganza mire esto
> 
> ...



Es la representación típica nipona de los toros y los osos. ::

Parece que la 4 quiere dar algo más de guerra. Podría ser que estuviéramos aún laterales-alcista un poco más antes de la bajada final. La sobrecompra a corto desapareció demasiado rápido.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> grrrr... futuros a -50 en vez de los -92 de anoche.... malditos japos... malditos usanos... maldito bernie (que, por cierto, habla hoy a las 16:00 en Kansas, tengan cuidado....)
> 
> zuz odio chicoz... como zuz odio...




Tendrá que trabajar un rato  A mi estos días me da pánico quedarme abierto con apalancamiento, aunque sea corto, te sale el barbas anunciando el Q.E 2.0 y te vas a Cáritas una buena temporada.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Wata, me estreno en esto de subir pinturas  , supongo que va ustec largo, no? yo saldria por patas si llega a 2.26X Más con los tiempos que corren, lo tiene duro para seguir subiendo ...



Zenkiuu... pero yo no tengo prisa... en Noviembre hay dividendo y lo pienso cobrar .

Mi estrategia es comprar... y yasta xD Hombre si hay un stop cercano, muy claro pues se pone... como serían los 2.16 u así.

Un saludo


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Zenkiuu... pero yo no tengo prisa... en Noviembre hay dividendo y lo pienso cobrar .
> 
> Mi estrategia es comprar... y yasta xD Hombre si hay un stop cercano, muy claro pues se pone... como serían los 2.16 u así.
> 
> Un saludo



Soporte .... a bote pronto ... si baja del 2.12 se puede ir a los infiernos


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

¿Invertir en el Barça o el Real Madrid? BBVA lanza "la bolsa de la liga" - 27/08/10 - 2402224 - elEconomista.es

Vaya mierda si no se pueden meter cortos no juego :XX:

(Además es un timo en toda regla)

Con lo mongolos que somos en este pais, esto tendrá más volumen que el banco del Botas


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ¿Invertir en el Barça o el Real Madrid? BBVA lanza "la bolsa de la liga" - 27/08/10 - 2402224 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Vaya mierda si no se pueden meter cortos no juego :XX:
> 
> ...



Vaya pedazo de *TIMO*

Vamos a ver si los clubs de futbol son empresas reales ¿porque no cotizan en las bolsas normales? ah! que entonces no podemos manipular tanto el 'mercado' (nótense las comillas) como a nosotros nos gustaría.

Encima 37 euros de entrada, 7 solo de comisión (lo que me cuesta un futuro del Stoxx) solo por entrar sin haber puesto ni un euro en ninguna parte.

Desde luego el negocio está asegurado, pero tienen un morro que se lo pisan.


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ¿Invertir en el Barça o el Real Madrid? BBVA lanza "la bolsa de la liga" - 27/08/10 - 2402224 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Vaya mierda si no se pueden meter cortos no juego :XX:
> 
> ...



Está muy bien, sólo por entrar has perdido casi un 25%, así que nada... estas acciones tienen que tener una volatilidad del 1000% o algo así para compensar, porque sino no entiendo como alguien puede pretender ganar algo... 
...
bueno sí
...
la banca, que siempre gana.


----------



## Abner (27 Ago 2010)

Ventas minoristas caen un 2,4% según expansión.

Las ventas minoristas vuelven a terreno negativo y menguan un 2,4%, Economía y Política, expansion.com

Por si el dato afecta al ibex


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Está muy bien, sólo por entrar has perdido casi un 25%, así que nada... estas acciones tienen que tener una volatilidad del 1000% o algo así para compensar, porque sino no entiendo como alguien puede pretender ganar algo...
> ...
> bueno sí
> ...
> la banca, que siempre gana.



Si pero imaginense ustedes al típico garrulo inmomutilado fardando cubata en mano en el bar que las "acciones" de su equipo de furgol han subido no se cuanto, y que si gana el título de no se que le darán un "dividendo" de no se cuanto .... Me imagino la estampita y los ojos de envidia de su hamijos deseando comprar más acciones de su equipo porque es el mejó .... Con la adecuada campaña de marketing el hamijo FG puede sacar un buen cacho de esta estafa.


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si pero imaginense ustedes al típico garrulo inmomutilado fardando cubata en mano en el bar que las "acciones" de su equipo de furgol han subido no se cuanto, y que si gana el título de no se que le darán un "dividendo" de no se cuanto .... Me imagino la estampita y los ojos de envidia de su hamijos deseando comprar más acciones de su equipo porque es el mejó .... Con la adecuada campaña de marketing el hamijo FG puede sacar un buen cacho de esta estafa.



Si seguro que muchos picarán. 

Ya me lo estoy viendo, el próximo dividendo del BBVA será convertible en "acciones" de tu equipo favorito.

Y dentro de un par de años, te darán un sobre de cromos y servido.
300 Cromos Liga BBVA Gratis

Hemos perdido totalmente la noción de lo que es el dinero, riesgo, inversión, especulación,... así nos va.

PD: El IBEX se está rifando un buen hostión, a ver si cede de una vez.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si seguro que muchos picarán.
> 
> Ya me lo estoy viendo, el próximo dividendo del BBVA será convertible en "acciones" de tu equipo favorito.
> 
> ...




Pero serán cromos especiales, como las cartas de Magic, la del gitano ronaldo tendrá superpoderes para pincharse a todas la nenas :XX:


Que sopor de sesión ... para sacar 30 pips hay que sudar lo gordo. Lo veo desde la barrera a ver si se deciden


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

Me parece que hasta el dato USA nos vamos a pasar la jornada haciendo el indio.

Yo he puesto órdenes arriba y abajo relativamente lejos de donde está el precio para entrar largo o corto según lo que toque antes.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Para animar esto hasta que se decidan, estamos en la champions lig


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ago 2010)

quien coño compra 43 acciones de Natraceutica a 0.387????? si casi pagamas de comisiones...........


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien coño compra 43 acciones de Natraceutica a 0.387????? si casi pagamas de comisiones...........



Habrá sido el sobrante de alguna operación... :rolleye:


Saludos :S


----------



## no_loko (27 Ago 2010)

*"ESPERO PÁNICO VENDEDOR MASIVO EN LA APERTURA (EEUU)"*

Jim Cramer
Viernes, 27 de Agosto del 2010 - 10:07:15


El mediático analista Jim Cramer, afirmó ayer respecto a la bolsa de Wall Street que espera un "pánico vendedor masivo en la apertura".

La razón para esta predicción es que según este analista los mercados siguen sobrereaccionando a las malas noticias económicas.

"Las peticiones de subsidios por desempleo cayeron 31.000 hasta 473.000 cuando los economistas esperaban 490.000. Aún así las bolsas bajan porque los inversores se han fijado en la media de cuatro semanas".

Cramer espera que el PIB del segundo trimestre que se publicará hoy sea de un +0,5% frente al +1,4% que está esperando el mercado, y eso provocará el pánico masivo vendedor que predice.

Fuente: Capital Bolsa

A esto lo llamo yo mojarse.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2010)

Me parece que voy a ir al banco, septiembre y octubre están al caer... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> *"ESPERO PÁNICO VENDEDOR MASIVO EN LA APERTURA (EEUU)"*
> 
> Jim Cramer
> Viernes, 27 de Agosto del 2010 - 10:07:15
> ...



Miedo me da.

Jim Cramer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia on Jim Cramer dijo:


> Cramer stated that everything he did was legal, but that illegal activity is common in the hedge fund industry as well. He also stated that some hedge fund managers spread false rumors to drive a stock down: "What's important when you are in that hedge-fund mode is to not do anything remotely truthful because the truth is so against your view, that it's important to create a new truth, to develop a fiction."[19] Cramer described a variety of tactics that hedge fund managers use to affect a stock's price. Cramer said that one strategy to keep a stock price down is to spread false rumors to reporters he described as "the Pisanis of the world". The comment was a reference to CNBC correspondent Bob Pisani, who reports from the trading floor of the New York Stock Exchange. "You have to use these guys," said Cramer. He also discussed giving information to "the bozo reporter from The Wall Street Journal" to get an article published.[20][21] Cramer said this practice, although illegal, is easy to do "because the SEC doesn't understand it."[22] During the interview Cramer referred to himself as a "banking class hero."[23]



Y hay mucho mas...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Vuhotroh creeis a Jim??? no se me parece como si dijera... preparad el cargador todos!! y luego buen dato y folladon...

Es mi impresion.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que hasta el dato USA nos vamos a pasar la jornada *haciendo el indio*.
> 
> Yo he puesto órdenes arriba y abajo relativamente lejos de donde está el precio para entrar largo o corto según lo que toque antes.




Y Ud. que lo diga... que llevamos tres horas de sesión y una banda de trading de 60 pips miserables.
Así no hay quien viva...


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y Ud. que lo diga... que llevamos tres horas de sesión y una banda de trading de 60 pips miserables.
> Así no hay quien viva...



¿Qué le cuenta la niña Sr. Pollastre? 

A mi me da que deberíamos estar prácticamente en máximos del día... pero estos días ya se sabe.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Sí, estamos en máximos... 10,037 es el techo exterior, es lo más alto que tengo para hoy.

Sin embargo, veo poca amplitud en la banda de trading. Eso no me cuadra. Deberíamos oler al menos los 9K8 hoy...

... aunque todos sabemos que la fiesta no empezará hasta la apertura usa, claro. Así que de momento a esperar.



Interesado dijo:


> ¿Qué le cuenta la niña Sr. Pollastre?
> 
> A mi me da que deberíamos estar prácticamente en máximos del día... pero estos días ya se sabe.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

A ver si baja esto ... tengo un corto pillado :vomito: , luego le he metido nueva cera arriba


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Seguimos subiendo poquito a poco.


----------



## aksarben (27 Ago 2010)

Mmm, ¿alguien ha intentado que añadieran un valor con el broker de ING?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Seguimos subiendo poquito a poco.





será mejor que se suban al tren...




chú chúúúúú.... :Baile:


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Pues toma, le meto otra remesa : pongo stop lejanos y a rezar :cook:


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2010)

Buenas

Yo sigo a contracorriente con las miras más allá del intradía, viendo la zona como un punto de largos, si bien todavía sin confirmar (aunque con el stop tan cerca se puede intentar), pero, en cualquier caso, los cortos no tienen demasiado recorrido mientras no se perforen soportes. A mi favor está la encuesta semanal de sentimiento, la cuelgo enterita:



> Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,3417. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,4981 a 0,4665
> 
> 
> Alcista 31.3%
> ...



Gracias al equipo de Bienvenidos a la portada por los datos.

Cambiando de tema, a partir de la semana que viene me incorporaré de nuevo al seguimiento de las sesiones. Para celebrarlo, he hecho unos dibujitos que iré colgando:


----------



## Abner (27 Ago 2010)

SP500 ahora mismo en 1048,4 (según la info de XTB-metatrader 4)


----------



## Abner (27 Ago 2010)

¿señor pollastre, su Ghost in the Gap calcula también el gap del sp500?


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Como curiosidad, os dejo un gráfico intradía tick a tick del IBEX.







Se puede ver como las subidas se han hecho con muy pocas operaciones que han propulsado el índice para arriba.

Típica estrategia leoncia para subir. Luego, parece que la subida va en serio.

Peeeero, es curioso que lo hagan justo antes de la noticia, ¿no?


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2010)

jojojojo Jrande el dibujo! ) le doy un thanks por él ... a la espera de los siguientes. me hago fan suyo desde ya! 

consejo; yo de usted incluiría una firmita en los dibujos ... para saber que son suyos, por si algún día los encontramos ilustrando alguna noticia económica y tal 



Claca dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, a partir de la semana que viene me incorporaré de nuevo al seguimiento de las sesiones. Para celebrarlo, he hecho unos dibujitos que iré colgando:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

Mira que si lo tiran todo con el datazo del pib


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿señor pollastre, su Ghost in the Gap calcula también el gap del sp500?



GiG sólo "curra" en el ibex ahora mismo... el SP500 requeriría una aproximación completamente diferente.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Dentro del trader que es Ud., hay un artista reclamando su sitio en el olimpo de las tiras cómicas de los diarios de economía.

Keep up the good work!





Claca dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Yo sigo a contracorriente con las miras más allá del intradía, viendo la zona como un punto de largos, si bien todavía sin confirmar (aunque con el stop tan cerca se puede intentar), pero, en cualquier caso, los cortos no tienen demasiado recorrido mientras no se perforen soportes. A mi favor está la encuesta semanal de sentimiento, la cuelgo enterita:
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira que si lo tiran todo con el datazo del pib



Puede que la subida sea para dejar margen para el teatro: amago de guano y luego para arriba sin ningún tipo de piedad.

Sería preciso comprobarlo, pero en mi memoria tengo un patrón que suele cumplirse estos días: si los japos suben, los índices aguantan, si bajan, hay guano. Al menos las dos últimas veces creo que fue así.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ago 2010)

en europa todo esta en verde en este momento.....


----------



## Dolmen (27 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


>



Buenísimo. FÍRMALO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Yo, mientras la sesión no se desvíe más allá del margen de error de la niña ( +-35 pips), seguiré con el guión, que es cerrar la sesión en el entorno del 9K9.

Es lo malo que tiene implementar un sistema... que después debes seguirlo, a pesar de que todo lo demás te esté gritando "te estás equivocando!!" ...


edit: ups... perdón , ahora mismo ha actualizado y marca cierre en 9984. 



Claca dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Yo sigo a contracorriente con las miras más allá del intradía, viendo la zona como un punto de largos, si bien todavía sin confirmar (aunque con el stop tan cerca se puede intentar


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Se masca la tragedia :cook:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia :cook:




en el Bernabeu :cook:


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Ahora lo mejor sería estar fuera... pero como somos unos ludópatas...

Veo divergencias bajistas y algo de distribución, así que yo apostaría corto... pero vamos, que no sé si compensa el riesgo.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ahora lo mejor sería estar fuera... pero como somos unos ludópatas...
> 
> Veo divergencias bajistas y algo de distribución, así que yo apostaría corto... pero vamos, que no sé si compensa el riesgo.





Yo veo hch, murcielagos, cuñas bajistas por todos los lados .... señales bajistas en todos los indicadores en cualquier tramo horario ...

Tienes razón...."semos" unos bingueros


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo veo hch, murcielagos, cuñas bajistas por todos los lados .... señales bajistas en todos los indicadores en cualquier tramo horario ...
> 
> Tienes razón...."semos" unos bingeros



Cada uno ve lo que quiere ver, pero si, la verdad es que hay mucha señal... demasiada para mi gusto. :abajo:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo veo hch, murcielagos, cuñas bajistas por todos los lados .... señales bajistas en todos los indicadores en cualquier tramo horario ...
> 
> Tienes razón...."semos" unos bingeros



Jejejeje....muy bueno.

Ahora fuera de coñas, muchas veces agradezco haberme pasado a las proyecciones netamente numéricas. 

Verás, es muy simple: da igual si Bernie se tira un pedo, el paro en EEUU se dispara, el Zetaperro habla... tienes unos límites diarios, un sistema estricto que seguir, y cero desviaciones. Cuando falla, ha fallado, y se acabó todo lo demás, mañana será otro día.

En ocasiones, poder aislarte de todo el tinglado "fundamental" no tiene precio. Si les dejas, terminan por volverte loco.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jejejeje....muy bueno.
> 
> Ahora fuera de coñas, muchas veces agradezco haberme pasado a las proyecciones netamente numéricas.
> 
> ...



Cierto, :: tendré que pasarme a los numeritos 8:

En la última media hora se han negociado 54 minis del ibex ... se nota que esto va será "de traca i mocador"

EDIT: Que alguien cuente un chiste ... o me voy directamente a por los diazepanes :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (27 Ago 2010)

Ojo los cortos. Hoy Bernake saldrá diciendo algo del estilo "le vamos a mandar un cheque de 5.000 Usd a cada ciudadano para que se lo gaste en lo que le salga de los cojones"
Este tío es muy peligroso y no parará hasta que el PIB crezca, sea como sea...


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Ojo los cortos. Hoy Bernake saldrá diciendo algo del estilo "le vamos a mandar un cheque de 5.000 Usd a cada ciudadano para que se lo gaste en lo que le salga de los cojones"
> Este tío es muy peligroso y no parará hasta que el PIB crezca, sea como sea...



El hdp del barbas sale más tarde, aqui lo que cuenta es hacia donde van a mandar esto los leones en 10 min. Despues habrá que esperar al tito con la posición adecuada 8:


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Cárpatos: Ireland, Spread se va a máximos históricos con deuda alemana a 10 años por encima de los 365 puntos básicos. Con la deuda periférica empeorando, cualquier subida de las bolsas como las de hoy es muy poco fiable.

Demasiado bonito todo .... voy a buscar la vaselina


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2010)

jojojo ... nos dan aquí 5000€ a cada uno para gastar en lo que queramos ... y lo que hacemos es meter 4 cortos miniIbex on the rocks ... el resto lo dejo para garantías


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pero el dato no es sabido ya?
> Aumento del PIB del 2,4%, menor de lo esperado que era 2,6%?
> Igual estoy en babia después de volver de vacaciones.



Creo y digo creo, se rectifico a 1,4%. No se si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pero el dato no es sabido ya?
> Aumento del PIB del 2,4%, menor de lo esperado que era 2,6%?
> Igual estoy en babia después de volver de vacaciones.




Agenda Económica - Cotizalia.com

de aqui 3 mins dato oficial


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Buen dato??


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Ago 2010)

JOJOJO ... me desojono con ustedes, los bolseros. Cada vez les veo más similitudes con el R, Crowe en Una Mente Maravillosa, se montan ustedes sus sistemas, sus gráficos, sus rayitas .. parriba ... pabajo ... de cabeza al canal ... menos mal que dejé de jugar en bolsa hace diez años ... me obligó mi mujé cuando vió las paredes y el techo de mi despacho cubiertas con gráficos chartistas, empezaba a jugar en Tokyo y terminaba en NY ... lo único que me queda de aquella época es mi adicción al tabaco y al alcohol ..


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

arrrrghhh ! Mis hojos! 10K1 !! ::::


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Cago en dios agarraos!!!!!+1,6


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Ajoporro dijo:


> JOJOJO ... me desojono con ustedes, los bolseros. Cada vez les veo más similitudes con el R, Crowe en Una Mente Maravillosa, se montan ustedes sus sistemas, sus gráficos, sus rayitas .. parriba ... pabajo ... de cabeza al canal ... menos mal que dejé de jugar en bolsa hace diez años ... me obligó mi mujé cuando vió las paredes y el techo de mi despacho cubiertas con gráficos chartistas, empezaba a jugar en Tokyo y terminaba en NY ...* lo único que me queda de aquella época es mi adicción al tabaco y al alcohol ..*



No se fustigue, amigo. Es normal y propio de la naturaleza humana el buscar refugio en asuntos de menor exigencia técnica y mental, cuando algo nos supera.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

De todas formas me hace gracia, mejor que lo esperado. Hace nada esperaban un 2,4%, luego pasaron a esperar 1,4% y claro si sale 1.6% es buenisimo...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

Pero no ha sido un destroza cortos la subida...me huelo a que los osos van a enseñar después la garrita


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero no ha sido un destroza cortos la subida...me huelo a que los osos van a enseñar después la garrita



Aun crees que le pueden meter caña pabajo?


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Estamos pirdioss, subidon subidon!!! llega el jonan de barakaa.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estamos pirdioss, subidon subidon!!! llega el jonan de barakaa.



jajajajajaaa!!!... venga hombre, ten fuerte y mantén la formación... te vas a echar para atrás por 100 puntos de mierda? 

Vengaaaa.....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aun crees que le pueden meter caña pabajo?



Creo que sí , pero sólo para asustar algo. Puede ser un buen punto de entrada para largos


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Le he vuelto a atizar... hoy me fundo las plusvis de 2 dias 

EDIT: o no :rolleye:


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Hombre, el 1053 del emini está aguantando... tampoco se ha roto nada muy importante a parte del gap y los 1050... veremos lo que dura. :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

Hoy no puedo mas que emular a nuestro querido conforero pollastre con un sonoro jajaja jajajota .

Ayer como cerre cortos y los futuros no prometian nada bueno para mi, decidi ahogar mis penas en la voragine nocturna hasta altas horas de la madrugada, de modo que cuando me levanto y vengo a ver que ha pasado compruebo que efectivamente empezo a la baja......pero en estos momentos esta en maximos intradia 

que feliz me siento abriendo cortos progresivamente mas arriba mientras las plusvis se acumulan en mi cuenta 


Al resto, valor y al toro, no creo que pasemos los 10200 , osea que prepararos para entrar.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Hombre, el 1053 del emini está aguantando... tampoco se ha roto nada muy importante a parte del gap y los 1050... veremos lo que dura. :ouch:




Más nos vale que Kuji nos ayude... sino directo a caritas hoyga :´(


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

< mode starwars >

Ben, eres mi única esperanza

< mode starwars of f>

Jamás pensé que llegaria a decir esto....


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy no puedo mas que emular a nuestro querido conforero pollastre con un sonoro jajaja jajajota .
> 
> Ayer como cerre cortos y los futuros no prometian nada bueno para mi, decidi ahogar mis penas en la voragine nocturna hasta altas horas de la madrugada, de modo que cuando me levanto y vengo a ver que ha pasado compruebo que efectivamente empezo a la baja......pero en estos momentos esta en maximos intradia
> 
> ...



Nos ha parado la MM50, si pasamos claramente de 10150, yo me iría agarrando a las Kalandrakas... 

Mientras vayan aguantando los indicadores hay esperanza, pero el tiempo pasa... como no salga Zapatero en la CNN o por el estilo, lo tenemos crudo.

Por el lado positivo, con algo de whisful thinking de por medio, esto empieza a bajar un poco (rebote del "gato vivo"), y el gráfico tampoco pinta tan mal... si por un milagro pollastre acierta, y volvemos al 9900, sí que sería un festín de cortos...

Pero vamos, haría falta que Ben dijera que se le ha estropeado la máquina de hacer billetes, o que no quedan árboles para hacer papel o algo por el estilo.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=87122
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=87120
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=87118


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Joder, igualito que lo de ayer, gap al alza y cortos esperando a que lo cierre, ayer a estas horas estaba yo así esperando a que la apertura de WS ayudase a cerrar el gap.

Me tuvieron esperando un buen rato.

El SP tiene gap por arriba, y el ibex tiene por arriba y por abajo.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nos ha parado la MM50, si pasamos claramente de 10150, yo me iría agarrando a las Kalandrakas...
> 
> Mientras vayan aguantando los indicadores hay esperanza, pero el tiempo pasa... como no salga Zapatero en la CNN o por el estilo, lo tenemos crudo.
> 
> Por el lado positivo, con algo de whisful thinking de por medio, esto empieza a bajar un poco (rebote del "gato vivo"), y el gráfico tampoco pinta tan mal... si por un milagro pollastre acierta, y volvemos al 9900, sí que sería un festín de cortos...




Joder .... 9900 ... acabo en verde hoyga 

Pollastre que dice la srta?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

asi me gusta a mi desayunar, + 30 pipos mientras me tomo el cafe y preparando cortos again


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (27 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pero el dato no es sabido ya?
> Aumento del PIB del 2,4%, menor de lo esperado que era 2,6%?
> Igual estoy en babia después de volver de vacaciones.



El barbas habla a las 16. Seguro que hoy sale con una de las suyas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> El barbas habla a las 16. Seguro que hoy sale con una de las suyas.



Parece que estan anticipando eso.......no se si ponerme corto o fiarme del barbas, a ese le encanta hablar y que suba la bolsa 

Pues no hoygan, apuesto a que estan descontadas las mentiras que nos va a contar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

¿Es cuña o es pennant?, ¿es igual que la de ayer a estas horas?


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Es cuña o es pennant?, ¿es igual que la de ayer a estas horas?




Yo veo un banderin que me va a dejar el culo como la bandera de japón :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Joder .... 9900 ... acabo en verde hoyga
> 
> Pollastre que dice la srta?



Nay de nanay... la actualización del cierre después del subidón, no pinta bien para los cortos:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10132.7] ===> PROJECTION [10128.28]


Claro que debo recordar que el "datito" de los cojones de las 14:30 ha volado por los aires las proyecciones, así que tomen este dato con un grano de sal, como dicen los americanos...

Por otro lado, el "problema" de la proyección de cierre es que se actualiza a tiempo real con cada tick... así que a lo mejor dentro de 10 minutten les estoy diciendo otra cosa :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

corto a 1135


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo veo un banderin que me va a dejar el culo como la bandera de japón :vomito:



Lo voy a decir aunque me da miedo meter la pata y que alguien palme pasta por ello:

Confianza de las manos fuertes en el SP: bastante alta, sin cambios desde hace 20 sesiones (muy raro).

Confianza de las manos débiles en el SP: baja tirando a muy baja con desplome total el martes y el jueves.

Escenario general típico de, como mínimo, formación de nuevo tramo al alza, llámese rebote medianamente gordo, suelo de medio plazo, lo que quieran...

A mí ya me pareció rara la facilidad con la que lo tiraron la semana pasada, en el ibex lo dejaron caer 400 puntos sin inmutarse para llegar al vencimiento, se permitieron el lujo de defender varias veces el 10.000 (según Fran200 no es un nivel tan importante).

Sólo abandonaron el 10.000 el miércoles por miedo a perder el 9.800 y el tonteo con esos niveles fue visto y no visto, ayer mismo ya dejaron claro que defendían el 10.000 otra vez, es decir, no tienen miedo a más bajadas.

Que nadie se tome esto como una recomendación, pero es lo que veo.

No sé dónde está Fran200 cuando se le necesita, a ver si deja de tomar mojitos en la playa y comenta algo.

Mi opinión es que el intento de avalancha alcista que montaron los leoncios en junio y julio fue un fracaso, la gente está muy escamada, como no sacaron lo previsto ahora intentan echar a todo el mundo del mercado para montar otra avalancha alcista mayor de aquí a final de año.

Mientras no rompa el 10150 con ganas no encendería las alarmas, si rompe el 10300 y empieza a comportarse como en junio-julio, red alarm.

Llevamos 25 sesiones sin tener tres días alcistas seguidos, romper estas mini-rachas es peligroso e invita a la prudencia, se puede interpretar como "algo está cambiando" o como "me quieren hacer creer que algo está cambiando".

A mí, la confianza de manos débiles y fuertes me dice que algo está cambiando, una espantada así de gacelas es un indicador bastante fiable, no se dan todos los días, desde octubre de 2008 sólo en otras dos ocasiones hubo espantada semejante, en marzo de 2009 con los suelos de la bolsa y a finales de mayo de este año.

No pretendo convencer a nadie, digo lo que veo y reconozco que mi "ánimo" es alcista, aunque no me atreva a apostar por ello, de hecho, por no creer en mis análisis, ayer palmé estando corto, y menos mal que cerró el gap.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

+30 pipos a la buchaca again y a esperar otra vez a cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2010)

los pekes no estan todavia demasiado bajistas , o lo que es lo mismo aun no se producira el rebote creo yo .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

intentan provocarme para que le meta largos, pero ni con un palo hoygan 

Me siento mas comodo corto manque pierda


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los pekes no estan todavia demasiado bajistas , o lo que es lo mismo aun no se producira el rebote creo yo .










Por poder, podría bajar más, pero vamos, que hay que empezar a suponer sentimientos de mercado similares a los de marzo de 2009 y esas cosas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

ahi viene derechito otra vez a donde quiero abrir cortos


----------



## Misterio (27 Ago 2010)

> Universidad de Michigan	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 68,9 cuando se esperaba 69,6




..............


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

!!!! que pillos son !!!! 

¿ sera una saltada de stops o ha salido alguna noticia? me huele a saltada de stops, preparo largos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2010)

lo del pib a sido un paripé , pero hace un mes lo del mejor del esperado tendria que habernos catapultado un 3% por lo menos esta claro el big GUANO esta mas cerca que nunca , pero primero que rebotaran en los 1000 del sp para el ultimo rebotito antes del BIG -_-


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Bueno yo me hecho una straddle ligeramente corta, a la que baje un poco más la equilibro y que tire por donde quiera... sea para dónde sea va a salir como un cohete.


----------



## Misterio (27 Ago 2010)

> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Muy mala reacción a las palabras de Bernanke, ahora lo voy comentand




,..................


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No pretendo convencer a nadie, digo lo que veo y reconozco que mi "ánimo" es alcista, aunque no me atreva a apostar por ello, de hecho, por no creer en mis análisis, ayer palmé estando corto, y menos mal que cerró el gap.




Podría ser... pero te recuerdo que octubre está al caer... y la realidad de la economia mundial es la que es... :abajo:



su caidita en picado... gracias... 





Saludos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2010)

chulibex no baja porque piensa que el 1040 va a resistir , resistira ?


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Buenos días señores, que entretenido está esto....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

largo en 9965


----------



## Misterio (27 Ago 2010)

> Bernanke	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No entiendo nada, les estan diciendo que les van a dar más caramelos y se ponen a bajar como locos?, será que quieren los caramelos ya y para eso hacen el paripé de hundir la bolsa?.


----------



## Asturiano (27 Ago 2010)

pequeño guano


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Puta mierda de país se ha ido la luz. Tradeando desde el Movil. Tenia un sp


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2010)

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​
_just selllllll!!!!_


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2010)

Esta mañana he ido al banco a cancelar todo, y estoy 100% en liquidez... por mi como si nos vamos a los 3000 de golpe... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Para hoy tenía previsto guano, incluso un posible mínimo mensual, parece que están en ello. Sin embargo no creo que sigamos cayendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

cerrados largos con + 65, hoy me salgo, el ibex me obedece


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

venga bonito vuelve a mi zona de cortos, que los largos no me gustan ni cuando gano


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Mehh... sigo igual que a primera hora de la mañana. Montaña rusa para ná de ná.

No plusvies, no lossies, no fucking shit. Just plain ol' crappy bore, mind you.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Cagondios puta endesa ... Gracias al cacharro maldito (aifon) he podido salir airoso. Vuelvo a esta online ....


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

El rebote en la zona de 9960, con 70 de puntos de recorrido arriba, de libro (Ese 9960 era uno de los niveles de Stop que dije ayer) se ha mantenido como zona crucial junto con el de 10050 con la ruptura al alza de la 14.30.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> El rebote en la zona de 9960, con 70 de puntos de recorrido arriba, de libro (Ese 9960 era uno de los niveles de Stop que dije ayer) se ha mantenido como zona crucial junto con el de 10050 con la ruptura al alza de la 14.30.



¿Crees que la apertura-sesión del lunes nos confirmará la dirección a seguir en las próximas semanas-meses?

Ya sé que no haces predicciones a más de 3 días vista, pero mójate.


----------



## Misterio (27 Ago 2010)

Me imagino que hoy el VIX este subiendo un "poquito" no?.


Intel 2 $ entre máximos y mínimos en menos de media hora

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:INTC


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!! que pillos son !!!!
> 
> ¿ sera una saltada de stops o ha salido alguna noticia? *me huele a saltada de stops, preparo largos*



No lo puedo evitar, me tengo que autocitar  , que pillos, que pillos

Esta claro que mi nueva herramienta funciona mucho mejor que vuestros sofisticados sistemas.........


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Crees que la apertura-sesión del lunes nos confirmará la dirección a seguir en las próximas semanas-meses?
> 
> Ya sé que no haces predicciones a más de 3 días vista, pero mójate.



Espera que voy a buscar la túnica de estrellas de rappel.

Sin cierre de aquí, sin cierre de USA, y sin datos de futuros domingo noche and bolsas orientales....es un suicidio social decir algo.

Me mantengo en mi postura de búsqueda de 10.550 antes del 5 de septiembre (Perdón conté mal y son Sab y Dom) para el 7 de septiembre. El lunes podría caer un 3 % y recuperar en 3 días hasta el nivel que he dicho.(Esto significa que lo que pase el lunes no tiene incidencia en la "hoja de ruta" del trimestre, no que vaya a pasar esto)

Pides que me moje: Sin responsabilidad ninguna. Lunes vemos 10.300::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Espera que voy a buscar la túnica de estrellas de rappel.
> 
> Sin cierre de aquí, sin cierre de USA, y sin datos de futuros domingo noche and bolsas orientales....es un suicidio social decir algo.
> 
> ...



Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, la única opinión "pro" es la tuya, los demás somos bolsistas diletantes.


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, la única opinión "pro" es la tuya, los demás somos bolsistas diletantes.



Desde hace unos días mis decisiones se toman desde un Centrino m740 con WXP y 2 megas de Ram. Junto con una conexión wifi "violeteada" ya que la del usb es lenta de cuidado.

Ahora no cuento con herramientas adecuadas y mis pronósticos se basan en la experiencia, en cualquier momento y sin soporte se pueden ir al garete.

P.D. Para los linuxeros, decir que tengo en una partición del disco duro instalado UBUNTU.... (Esto da algo de más credibilidad a mis pronósticos?)


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

En el futuro gordo del IBEX se ve mucha distribución durante la última subida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

no levanteis la vista que os perdeis lo que va a pasar en breve


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> En el futuro gordo del IBEX se ve mucha distribución durante la última subida.




Te falta poner : el mode wishful thinking :ouch:

Yo ya no se lo que veo, solo espero que la operacion que tengo pendiente me salga bien y cerrar en tablas el dia ....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. Para los linuxeros, decir que tengo en una partición del disco duro instalado UBUNTU.... (Esto da algo de más credibilidad a mis pronósticos?)



Si en la partición de Windows tienes instalado también el excel, tus pronósticos son creíbles al 100% independientemente del resto de sistemas operativos que utilices.


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> En el futuro gordo del IBEX se ve mucha distribución durante la última subida.



Momento crucial de ataque a niveles....veremos donde. De momento 10120


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Ubuntu es de pobres 8:

Flame war begins


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si en la partición de Windows tienes instalado también el excel, tus pronósticos son creíbles al 100% independientemente del resto de sistemas operativos que utilices.



En Excel vuelco todos mis datos, junto con el SPSS


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Te falta poner : el mode wishful thinking :ouch:
> 
> Yo ya no se lo que veo, solo espero que la operacion que tengo pendiente me salga bien y cerrar en tablas el dia ....



Yo te digo lo que veo, hay una divergencia muy significativa en el A/D durante la última subida, que eso quiera decir algo no lo sé.

Durante la primera subida no la había, allá cada cual con lo suyo. Yo estoy cubierto, así que lo único que quiero es que salga bien fuerte para el lado que sea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

avise eh, y ahora ojito al rebote en 10030 :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

jejjejejejje, el ibex hoy es como un perrillo amaestrado que hace lo que le mando 

al final me lo voy a creer y me arruinare


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> En Excel vuelco todos mis datos, junto con el SPSS



Debianita, te veo instalando el XP en breve, el nucleo duro de excel va adquiriendo masa crítica.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo te digo lo que veo, hay una divergencia muy significativa en el A/D durante la última subida, que eso quiera decir algo no lo sé.
> 
> Durante la primera subida no la había, allá cada cual con lo suyo. Yo estoy cubierto, así que lo único que quiero es que salga bien fuerte para el lado que sea.



No se lo tome a mal , lo decia porque durante la mayor parte del dia he visto tantas cosas contradictorias que pienso que es mejor salir dignamente, o como bien ha hecho usted, cubirse y esperar un dia con movimientos claros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

muy atentos otra vez.... si acaba de romper saldra como una bala.........el que quiera que se suba al tren YA


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Les espero en jupiter hamijos!!! ya no hay que subirse al tren, sino al challenger.


----------



## Nico (27 Ago 2010)

Zuloman... qué estais comiendo últimamente ?... estais desbocado !!

(en serio, a partir de qué estableces tus criterios... muy bueno tu día hoy)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

joder, no me lo creo ni yo :ouch: es decirlo y en unos segundos el ibex obedecer mansamente


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> muy atentos otra vez.... si acaba de romper saldra como una bala.........el que quiera que se suba al tren YA



Zuloman, me tienes asombrada.
Que precisión...
¿quieres administrar mi patrimonio? 

Pasa por la casa de campo y desvelanos tus métodos YA.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

corto oytra vez a riesgo de que se vaya a buscar maximos  , en ese caso me convierto en inversor a largo plazo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman, me tienes asombrada.
> Que precisión...
> ¿quieres administrar mi patrimonio?
> 
> ...


----------



## Interesado (27 Ago 2010)

Ben ha puesto la directa!


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Momento crucial de ataque a niveles....veremos donde. De momento 10120



No puedo decir nada más que cosas buenas del Excel, aunque mi querido SPSS es otra maravilla.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ben ha puesto la directa!



Menudo hijo de puta. A ver hasta donde llevan esto metiendo pasta y pasta. La historia se repite una y otra y otra vez...

Yo me estoy aburriendo de tal manera que lo voy a mandar todo a la mierda.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

O estaban muy secos de pasta (no creo) y se están recuperando, o no confían en que el SP pueda con el 1060 al cierre, porque diría que al Ibex lo están frenando, ni mucho menos están en modo "subida vertical y ahí te quedas" o "subida vertical, venga métete".

Más bien están en modo "no lo subas, que estos cabrones entran, ya lo subiremos con un buen gap".


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

Menudos trileros

Hoy han dejado un monton de gacelas muertas por el camino


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Justo antes de cerrar el esepe se va a visitar una resistencia gorda .... Asi que nos quedaremos sin el recorte en uropa  y cerraremos en maximos para que la prensa pueda alardear ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

Señores, creo que es hora del recorte antes del cierre, me sorprenderia mucho que lo dejaran tan cerca de maximos 

edito: justo en 10130 deberia girarse hacia abajo, si no lo hace me voy a equivocar por primera vez en dos dias


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

En fin, otro día de la marmota, y van....

Al final tendremos que llamarlo el verano de la marmota.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

El que se hizo los largos desde los 1040 hasta los 1060 ha triunfado...


----------



## rosonero (27 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Señores, creo que es hora del recorte antes del cierre, me sorprenderia mucho que lo dejaran tan cerca de maximos
> 
> edito: justo en 10130 deberia girarse hacia abajo, si no lo hace me voy a equivocar por primera vez en dos dias



10160
Robasta time rules


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> 10160
> Robasta time rules



en algun momento el docil perrillo tenia que morder 


ZAPATERO HABLANOS


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ago 2010)

Qué cabrones, lo estaban frenando.

A ver si el SP no lo estropea para que el lunes hagan un gap "tolograndequesepueda" y las gacelas con cara de tontas.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

Una pregunta esto no podria ser un pull back de los hch que estaban haciendo algunos de los indices?

Edit: En liquidez... podria haber sido peor, no me fio un pelo de los tentáculos del barbas


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Bueno señor@s, que ganitas tengo de entrar al juego de nuevo, la verdad es que "molesta" un poquito leer los movimientos y no poder entrar a jugar.

En fin c´est la vie.

Aurevoire.


----------



## Nico (27 Ago 2010)

Muy bueno !!, tuvieron que aplicar el freno al final de la sesión porque se pasaban de largo !!

Estupendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ago 2010)

:bueno, al final no ha sido un mal dia a pesar de mi error de calculo de ultima hora, el lunes veremos que pasa 

Los fines de semana se suelen aprovechar para analizar noticias y sacar nuevas, asi nadie puede reaccionar, que listos son los leoncios xd 

en cualquier caso creo que ya es hora de quedarme quietecito y esperar al guano, son ya muchos dias ganando corto en dias alcistas a base de recortes, abriendo cortos cada vez mas arriba.......ya no quiero tentar mas a la suerte y acabar perdiendome el gran guano.

por cierto vaya susto me dieron los cabrones con la bajadita, pense que venia el gordo y me quedaba fuera , no, no me arriesgo mas, quiero pillar los ochomiles enteritos :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario neutral.

Han estado vendiendo a primeras horas de la mañana pero a partir de las 11:30 han empezado a comprar, a las 16 han vuelto a vender de nuevo hasta las 16:15 y no han vuelto a tocarlo más, ni siquiera en subasta se ven operaciones sin filtrar.

Aunque filtrando sale que han empezado comprando y han acabado vendiendo, con poquísimo volumen, parece que esperan gap a la baja para el lunes pero no están muy convencidos.

Hoy el día ha vuelto a una cierta normalidad en la actividad, aunque sigue siendo algo baja, hoy no han operado a las 12, 13 y 17.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2010)

Una pregunta, frikis míos.

Tengo un portátil con la pantalla rota, se me rompió y me salía más caro cambiarla que comprarme uno nuevo, así que me compré uno nuevo.

El portátil viejo tiene un disco duro de 120 Gb que como lonchafinista que soy, no quiero desaprovechar, ¿puedo utilizarlo como disco duro externo? Creo que tengo que ponerle algún adaptador, una carcasa o algo así.
El disco duro es este:



Danke schön.


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta, frikis míos.
> 
> Tengo un portátil con la pantalla rota, se me rompió y me salía más caro cambiarla que comprarme uno nuevo, así que me compré uno nuevo.
> 
> ...



Si eres muy lonchafinista comprate esto: 

SATA IDE to USB Adapter-Sunbeam provide the best acrylic case pc for gaming and modding

sino, comprate una carcasa, pero seguramente te costará lo mismo que un disco externo de 500GB ...


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta, frikis míos.
> 
> Tengo un portátil con la pantalla rota, se me rompió y me salía más caro cambiarla que comprarme uno nuevo, así que me compré uno nuevo.
> 
> ...



Hola Pecata,

yo le voy a poner hasta la tienda y todo 

Conceptronic Adaptador HD IDE/SATA 2.5/3.5 USB+eSATA CSATAI23U - Disco Duro

espero que sea esto lo que te hace falta ... si no es así, por favor que alguien me rectifique


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta, frikis míos.
> 
> Tengo un portátil con la pantalla rota, se me rompió y me salía más caro cambiarla que comprarme uno nuevo, así que me compré uno nuevo.
> 
> ...





debianita dijo:


> Si eres muy lonchafinista comprate esto:
> 
> SATA IDE to USB Adapter-Sunbeam provide the best acrylic case pc for gaming and modding
> 
> sino, comprate una carcasa, pero seguramente te costará lo mismo que un disco externo de 500GB ...





Monlovi dijo:


> Hola Pecata,
> 
> yo le voy a poner hasta la tienda y todo
> 
> ...


----------



## aksarben (27 Ago 2010)

Cramer ha acertado de pleno, como siempre...

[ironic /off]


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

Bueno señores, viendo la tomadura de pelo a la que nos vemos sometidos diariamente desde hace 3 años he perdido toda esperanza de que esto caiga en serio y de ver a los que han provocado esto comiendo mierda. 

No se si habra guano en septiembre, octubre, 2010, 2011... pero ya no tengo esperanzas de que esto cambie y mas despues de oir al hijo de la gran puta del barbas que va a imprimir aun mas (para subir otro 1 y medio de pib?). 

Seguire participando pero a modo de curiosidad y formacion.

Un tio cabreado


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Espera que voy a buscar la túnica de estrellas de rappel.
> 
> Sin cierre de aquí, sin cierre de USA, y sin datos de futuros domingo noche and bolsas orientales....es un suicidio social decir algo.
> 
> ...




Verás si al final la túnica de Rappel va a ser un elemento fundamental del ATienso:.

Hasta el lunes o martes....see you soon


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2010)

Paciencia hamijo... como decía el gallo de la película de Robin Hood (la de dibujitos, claro... clasicazo de culto :: ) :

"Lugares hay... que viven tiempos bien.. y tiempos mal..."

No todos los días salen las cosas como quisiéramos. Je, fíjate, yo mismo tenía un canal con techo en 10,037, y hemos terminado en 10,120. Carajo de grajo.

Para ganar, a veces hay que saber perder. Tú tranquilo y que no te saquen del mercado, lo demás ya irá llegando.



rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno señores, viendo la tomadura de pelo a la que nos vemos sometidos diariamente desde hace 3 años he perdido toda esperanza de que esto caiga en serio y de ver a los que han provocado esto comiendo mierda.
> 
> No se si habra guano en septiembre, octubre, 2010, 2011... pero ya no tengo esperanzas de que esto cambie y mas despues de oir al hijo de la gran puta del barbas que va a imprimir aun mas (para subir otro 1 y medio de pib?).
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Paciencia hamijo... como decía el gallo de la película de Robin Hood (la de dibujitos, claro... clasicazo de culto :: ) :
> 
> "Lugares hay... que viven tiempos bien.. y tiempos mal..."
> 
> ...



Ojala tenga ud. razon, estoy esperando el dia en que esto comiene a petar y poder entrarle con todo lo gordo pero este intento por parte de las autoridades de impedirlo desespera a uno.


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ojala tenga ud. razon, estoy esperando el dia en que esto comiene a petar y poder entrarle con todo lo gordo pero este intento por parte de las autoridades de impedirlo desespera a uno.



En bolsa no pasa lo que uno quiere que pase. Para sacarle dinero hay que ver las señales que manda el mercado a través de los gráficos, cuando entran para sujetar, en que niveles van a dejarse llevar...etc etc...y para esto no hace falta grandes equipos, solo experiencia y observar.

Suerte y ánimo a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> *En bolsa no pasa lo que uno quiere que pase*. Para sacarle dinero hay que ver las señales que manda el mercado a través de los gráficos, cuando entran para sujetar, en que niveles van a dejarse llevar...etc etc...y para esto no hace falta grandes equipos, solo experiencia y observar.
> 
> Suerte y ánimo a todos.



Deberían imprimir camisetas con esta frase


----------



## fmc (28 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta, frikis míos.
> 
> Tengo un portátil con la pantalla rota, se me rompió y me salía más caro cambiarla que comprarme uno nuevo, así que me compré uno nuevo.
> 
> ...



Sra. lonchafinista, si la pantalla no va ¿no puede usar el portátil con un monitor externo?

De cualquier forma, ahí va una carcasa IDE-USB.... la calidad constructiva no es estratosférica, pero por menos de 5€ puesto en casa tampoco se puede pedir más 
DealExtreme: $6.15 USB 2.0 IBM-Compatible 2.5-inch HDD-Enclosure


----------



## benjamínsantos (28 Ago 2010)

no sé si esto de alguna manera puede influir directamente en el monto de las hipotecas; recordemos que es muy simple adaptarse a un nuevo sistema económico cuando no se cuentan con otros recursos. Además de esto, si el Ibex procura mantenerse estable, sería mejor esto


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Sra. lonchafinista, si la pantalla no va ¿no puede usar el portátil con un monitor externo?



Eso es lo que hice yo con uno mío que le paso lo mismo hasta que me dio por ir a comprar otro.

Lo metí en un cajón del cual saqué para el ratón, teclado y una pantalla... eso si aunque la pantalla no funcione, déjala abierta.

Un saludo


----------



## Gamu (28 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno señores, viendo la tomadura de pelo a la que nos vemos sometidos diariamente desde hace 3 años he perdido toda esperanza de que esto caiga en serio y de ver a los que han provocado esto comiendo mierda.



aqui teneis la más clara señal de cortos que podais imaginar...

Cuando los no profesionales ya empiezan a pensar que esto "no va a caer" es que queda poco para que empiece el guanode verdad.


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2010)

Si le cuento el error garrafal de novato que cometí yo ayer, seguro que se anima ::

Como sabe tenía una proyección de techo de 10,037 a las 9 de la mañana. Sin embargo, conforme la sesión avanzaba y no se cumplían mínimos esperados, la niña reaccionó inmediatamente y propuso un nuevo techo según datos disponibles: 10,148

Eso fue antes del dato de las 14:30. Es decir, que el rebote de las 14:30 se paró "milagrosamente" en el entorno del 10,150 (los ATs dicen que lo paró la MM50, tanto da uno que otro).

De ahí volvió al entorno de los 10,000 , si recuerda Ud, antes de finalmente volver a dispararse.

Pues bien, con todas estas señales, con un nuevo techo calculado al vuelo y clavado (10,148), yo todavía tenía metido en la cabeza que debíamos visitar de nuevo el nivel del 9K8, y me agarré a la predicción de techo inicial en 10,037, ignorando el nuevo techo actualizado.

Está claro que cuando estamos "contaminados", bien por leer el foro, bien los diarios económicos, los analistos, etc... vemos lo que queremos ver, incluso cuando una AI que claramente es mucho mejor que tú, te está intentando corregir.

Y con esto y tan contento, yo y mis cojones ignoraron las advertencias y proyecciones de una AI que ha costado casi un año de trabajo desarrollar y realiza decenas de miles de cálculos a tiempo real por cada tick del mercado, en favor de no-se-sabe-qué loca idea porqueyolovalguista que tenía yo metida en la cabeza.

Contaminación informativa. Trading emocional, que lo llaman. 
De novato total, vamos.

Por supuesto, todos sabemos ya quien tenía razón al final. Y una vez más, era ella.

Conclusión, podía haber terminado la semana con 5 de 5 días en plusvies, y perdí el Viernes por gacelorro cabezorro.

Vea Ud. pues, que a todos nos dan en el hocico de cuando en cuando, aunque en esta ocasión haya sido por mi sola e incomprensible cabezonería, teniendo las plusvies al alcance de la mano y empeñandome en tomar otro camino.

Vamos, en definitiva... Tontín Lerdínez, para servir a Ud. y a Dios 



rafaxl dijo:


> Ojala tenga ud. razon, estoy esperando el dia en que esto comiene a petar y poder entrarle con todo lo gordo pero este intento por parte de las autoridades de impedirlo desespera a uno.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ago 2010)

Hombre Pollastrin, me alegra ver que no soy el unico que se flagela con extrema dureza cuando meto la gamba 

Bueno si ganaste 4 de 5 y ese 1 no es mayor que los otros 4 no esta mal hoyga 

Bueno, ya tenemos Septiembre a la vuelta de la esquina........ espero que las primeras dosis de guano asomen y pongan mi cuenta en verde chillon, eso si, ya estoy preparado psicologica y economicamente para sufrir hasta 1000 puntos en contra si la cosa se pone fea, vamos que vais a tener en directo la version zulomanica de Don erre que erre


----------



## debianita (28 Ago 2010)

Me uno a la autocrítica, ayer era un dia para no estar dentro, ni siquiera para seguir la sesión. A la hora de abrir el mercado lo vi claro, además con los datos, barbas y demás ... cualquiera con dos dedos de frente estaria tomándose unas cañitas en lugar de perder el tiempo y el dinero. Pero .... .... cuando uno es un ludópata ... no hace caso a la razón, ni al sentido común. Babeando por una alta volatilidad y creyéndose en posesión de la verdad abre sus posiciones mientras se frota las manos .... craso error! 

Personalmente me salierón caras las 2 lecciones que aprendí ayer, de terminar la semana en verde fosforito a un verde pálido  Como bien han comentado, lo importante es que no te saquen del mercado, lamerse las heridas y aprender la lección.

Saludos y buen finde


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si le cuento el error garrafal de novato que cometí yo ayer, seguro que se anima ::
> 
> Como sabe tenía una proyección de techo de 10,037 a las 9 de la mañana. Sin embargo, conforme la sesión avanzaba y no se cumplían mínimos esperados, la niña reaccionó inmediatamente y propuso un nuevo techo según datos disponibles: 10,148
> 
> ...




¿Llevas un año con lo del sistema experto?, vaya, así que empezaste con la idea mucho antes de que el tándem fran-cordobesa apareciese por aquí.

Si no es mucha indiscrección, ¿de dónde sacaste la idea?

Yo no tengo mi sistema experto para pobres en excel (TM) todavía funcionando, es decir, que me muevo por análisis propios más lentos y humanos, no obstante, si lees alguno de mis post del viernes, verás que me pasó más o menos lo mismo, mis análisis me decían que subiríamos, pero la contaminación informativa y el miedo me hicieron ingnorarlos.

En su momento dejé de postear en el hilo porque me daba palo influenciar a los demás con mi visión equivocada del mercado, ahora que estoy en vacaciones he vuelto a las andadas...::


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Llevas un año con lo del sistema experto?, vaya, así que empezaste con la idea mucho antes de que el tándem fran-cordobesa apareciese por aquí.
> 
> *Si no es mucha indiscrección, ¿de dónde sacaste la idea?*






Sí... la niña data de antes de fran200/cordobesa... de antes incluso que comenzase a escribir regularmente en este hilo, incluso. Yo llevo algo más de tres años registrado en burbuja.info (aunque mi usuario pollastre fue "erradicado" en uno de los varios fallos que ha tenido calopez y sus bases de datos, y tuve que reabrirlo otra vez hace apenas un año).

Eso sí, la niña de antes no tiene nada que ver con la de ahora. Antes era un software meramente estadístico, muy básico, nada que ver con el campo de la AI, con la estructura modular que tiene ahora, ni con todas las extravagancias técnicas que hace hoy en día, con algo más de 20.000 líneas de código actualmente. La noche y el día, vamos.

Te diré de dónde saqué la idea, que es a la vez algo muy sencillo, y también un descubrimiento que me "cambió la vida".

"A.N." (Antes de la Niña) yo operaba como mucha otra gente, con mis libros y manuales de AT, bien bajados de internet, bien comprados en Amazon... en fin, lo típico. Resistencia por allí, soporte por allá, HcH por acullá. Noticias de Reuters, de Blommberg, datos macro del día..... etc. etc. etc.

Los resultados eran dispares (creo que a nadie le descubro nada nuevo). Algunos días el AT funcionaba como un reloj, otros días no daba ni una. 

Tras varios meses cuidadosamente documentados (gains/losses en hojas de excel, diario de trading anotando entradas, salidas, y sus motivos, incidencias, estados psicológicos míos de cada día antes, durante y después de operar, etc.) las conclusiones eran demoledoras: en el mejor de los escenarios, varios meses de trabajo terminaban con un juego de suma cero.

Vamos, lo comido por lo sevido.. o lo ganado por lo perdido, si lo prefieres.

Mi objetivo con el trading siempre fue ganarme la vida, así que mi situación de entonces no valía para un carajo: una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa (que cualquiera puede conseguirlo en un buen día de trading), y otra cosa es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_, que es algo muy diferente. Eso requiere constancia y regularidad en las plusvies.

Así pues, andaba yo bastante desanimado con este asunto por aquel entonces.

Un día, lo recuerdo perfectamente.... me dí cuenta de qué iba todo este asunto.

Reflexionando, pensé que había gente e instituciones muy potentes que vivían de esto. Sin ir más lejos, hace poco había leído una noticia según la cual gigantes como JP Morgan o GS, sin sus divisiones de trading y las ganancias que éstas les proporcionan, incurrirían en pérdidas en todos sus ejercicios anuales.

Por un lado el mercado "parecía" obedecer al puto azar, moverse por lógica difusa (fuzzy logic) o por teoría del caos.
Pero por el otro, había poderosísimas corporaciones que dependían del trading para postear beneficios anuales.

Ergo - y ahí me vino el chispazo - era imposible que el mercado funcionase por azar. Ninguna megacorporación dejaría sus beneficios anuales "al azar".

Estaba claro que había "algo más", algo debajo de toda la mierda que nos quieren hacer creer que funciona. ¿Técnico? ¿Fundamental? ¿fases lunares?.. nómbralo, que siempre es lo mismo: una cortina de humo, un palo con zanahoria que los leoncios nos ofrecen para que piquemos y pensemos que realmente controlamos algo de este asunto.

Por si fuera poco, somos tan tontos que fiamos nuestras operaciones al análisis técnico. Según mi punto de vista, eso es tanto como ir a la guerra habiendo entregado previamente al enemigo una copia de tu estrategia: saben lo que vas a hacer, por dónde vas a ir, cuándo vas a atacar, cuando vas a retirarte... un suicidio, vamos.

Luego empiezas a investigar, y comienzas a atar cabos: cuando aprendes que el 80% - _grosso modo_ - de las operaciones de mercado están controladas por trading algorítimico, es cuando comprendes que nunca llegarás a ningún sitio sin apoyo de software.

La operativa humana es un engaño, nada más.

Una vez llegados a este punto, empecé el desarrollo de la niña. Los sistemas más básicos no daban ningún resultado (estadística, sistemas lineales...) así que poco a poco hubo que ir elevando el listón. A mis años, y allí me veías de vuelta estudiando otra vez tochos de matemáticas ::

Observa cuidadosamente a fran200 (o, en su defecto, a cordobesa). El nunca, *nunca*, habla de soportes o resistencias. Siempre habla de "niveles", y de alcanzarlos o no.
El no es un leoncio, obviamente, pero ha trabajado para leoncios, y sus formas le delatan. No hace ni 48 horas se le escapó una perla en uno de sus posts, que si sabes a qué escuchar, inmediatamente te llama la atención. 

Hablando de niveles, dijo ".... *para los que creen* en el AT, se corresponde con el soporte XXX...".

Revelador.
Cualquiera que haya "visto la luz", sabe que los soportes y resistencias únicamente están en la imaginación de las gacelas, y que los leoncios amablemente las hacen cumplir de cuando en cuando para mantener la ilusión de que nosotros somos capaces de "controlar" algo.

Una vez llegados a este punto, el asunto era muy sencillo:

1) El mercado debe obedecer a alguna regla o conjunto de reglas, por cuanto hay leoncios que se juegan mucho dinero en esto y no pueden fiar su suerte al "azar".

2) Las herramientas de dominio público (AT, AF, noticias fundamentales) no sirven para obtener ganacias sostenidas y recurrentes. No son la regla o conjunto de reglas que rigen el mercado.

Juntando (1) y (2), se llega a la conclusión de que para batir al mercado, debes implementar soluciones que no sean comerciales ni estén disponibles para el público en general. 

En realidad y si te fijas, este último párrafo no es más que una reformulación mundana de la versión débil de la EMH (Hipóteses del mercado eficiente), que afirma que toda herramienta capaz de proporcionar un edge (ventaja) a un trader en el mercado, y hacerle ganar dinero, diluye su eficacia a medida que es conocida por un mayor número de traders (pues todos la usan simultáneamente) hasta perderla por completo.

Eso, hamijos, es el AT hoy en día.

Y eso fue, respondiendo a tu pregunta, lo que me impulsó a clavar los cuernos y a desarrollar a la niña.

Pero, como diría el cronista de Conan, esa es otra historia que a su debido tiempo será contada. ::::


----------



## Fran200 (28 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí... la niña data de antes de fran200/cordobesa... de antes incluso que comenzase a escribir regularmente en este hilo, incluso. Yo llevo algo más de tres años registrado en burbuja.info (aunque mi usuario pollastre fue "erradicado" en uno de los varios fallos que ha tenido calopez y sus bases de datos, y tuve que reabrirlo otra vez hace apenas un año).
> 
> Eso sí, la niña de antes no tiene nada que ver con la de ahora. Antes era un software meramente estadístico, muy básico, nada que ver con el campo de la AI, con la estructura modular que tiene ahora, ni con todas las extravagancias técnicas que hace hoy en día, con algo más de 20.000 líneas de código actualmente. La noche y el día, vamos.
> 
> ...



Todo esto se resume, en que "lo todo el mundo sabe no sirve para nada, el éxito está en quien sabe diferenciarse".

En mi primer año de carrera me enseñaron AT. El segundo día le pregunté al profesor : La bolsa es un "juego" con multitud de participantes, con vencedores y vencidos, ¿El AT es universal? ¿Nos está enseñando algo que nos diferencie del resto de inversores? 
Cara rara del Profesor Doctor, y me di cuenta que lo mejor que te podía pasar en bolsa con el AT es que se convirtiera en un "juego de suma cero" incluso en épocas de bonanza, alguien podría sacar rentabilidad en un periodo (nunca mucha salvo casualidad).

Voy a romper una lanza a favor del AT. Yo tengo nociones básicas y me las exigen, siempre hay que tener una base sobre la que trabajar, un apoyo. 
Y en verdad digo que en épocas de "tranquilidad" bursátil es útil, muy útil, siempre que no entres en la fase de ceguera y te creas el rey de los inversores. En lenguaje de la calle: "La avaricia rompe el saco":no: 

Enhorabuena a pollastre, las mentes que buscan respuestas son las que las encuentran.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí... la niña data de antes de fran200/cordobesa... de antes incluso que comenzase a escribir regularmente en este hilo, incluso. Yo llevo algo más de tres años registrado en burbuja.info (aunque mi usuario pollastre fue "erradicado" en uno de los varios fallos que ha tenido calopez y sus bases de datos, y tuve que reabrirlo otra vez hace apenas un año).
> 
> Eso sí, la niña de antes no tiene nada que ver con la de ahora. Antes era un software meramente estadístico, muy básico, nada que ver con el campo de la AI, con la estructura modular que tiene ahora, ni con todas las extravagancias técnicas que hace hoy en día, con algo más de 20.000 líneas de código actualmente. La noche y el día, vamos.
> 
> ...



Juer, dan gusto respuestas así.

Sólo diré una cosa, yo he estado en todos los "sitios" por los que tú dices haber pasado, tal vez no en el mismo momento, pero creo que los que van quedando en este negocio forzosamente acaban siguiendo el mismo itinerario, eso o desaparecer.

Según mi humilde experiencia:

1- Análisis técnico. Sólo funciona en determinados momentos, me reservo cuáles, tampoco es difícil averguarlo.

2- Análisis fundamental. No permite en la práctica elaborar una estrategia de inversión, contabilidades creativas, noticias falsas o atrasadas, plazos de inversión demasiado largos...

3- Sentimiento de mercado. Funciona, sin más, pero la interpretación de los datos no es tan automático como parece y sólo se puede utilizar si tienes unos cojones como pelotas de baloncesto y una resistencia mental propia de un monje budista.

4- Sistemas expertos. Estoy delante de la puerta y me dispongo a cruzar el umbral, ya veremos. De momento, leyendo mucho, aunque sólo sea lo que se aprende, el viaje ya merece la pena por sí mismo, ya veremos si se llega a alguna parte.

PD: es imposible no sentirse Neo en Matrix con todo esto del camino, la respuesta...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Todo esto se resume, en que "lo todo el mundo sabe no sirve para nada, el éxito está en quien sabe diferenciarse".
> 
> En mi primer año de carrera me enseñaron AT. El segundo día le pregunté al profesor : La bolsa es un "juego" con multitud de participantes, con vencedores y vencidos, ¿El AT es universal? ¿Nos está enseñando algo que nos diferencie del resto de inversores?
> Cara rara del Profesor Doctor, y me di cuenta que lo mejor que te podía pasar en bolsa con el AT es que se convirtiera en un "juego de suma cero" incluso en épocas de bonanza, alguien podría sacar rentabilidad en un periodo (nunca mucha salvo casualidad).
> ...



Joooder, yo a mi profesor de análisis del mercado de valores le clavé un "pero si conocido por todo el mundo no sirve para nada" el primer día de clase...

Juro que es cierto, al final todos llegamos a las mismas conclusiones, hay que recorrer el camino y aprender a base de cabezazos, llegar a algo o quedarte en nada es cuestión de no desanimarse y de esquivar los golpes mortales.


----------



## Interesado (28 Ago 2010)

Estando de acuerdo en que a medida que todo el mundo usa el AT, este se vuelve menos fiable, hay que verlo por también por el otro lado.

Las veces que funciona el AT (y eso es cada vez que el precio rebota dentro de un canal), es porque hay mucha gente detrás que está dibujando ese mismo canal.

Siendo consciente de eso, se le puede sacar mucho partido al análisis técnico, simplemente con saber saltar del tren a tiempo (esto es, cuando los leones ven que ya hay suficiente masa crítica como para asestar el zarpazo).

Cuando Fran habla de los "niveles", se refiere lógicamente a soportes y resistencias, pero no como las entiende el inversor habitual (lugar donde el precio se frena), sino como las entiende el que ve como funciona el mercado por dentro (lugar dónde la gente espera que el precio se gire), y lo usa en su favor.

Quiero decir con esto, que el AT que leemos de los analístos está claro que no vale de nada, pero complementado adecuadamente con otras lecturas de "outsider", es muy útil (conoces el plan del enemigo!).

Yo creo que los sistemas expertos funcionan bien no tanto por hacer "algo especial" (un buen algoritmo es esencial, por supuesto), sino por ser totalmente objetivos en el análisis de los datos (al no experimentar emociones) y sobretodo porque son capaces de hacer una gestión de riesgo perfecta y cerrar las posiciones sin que les tiemble "el pulso".

EDIT: Les recomiendo una película a los que se sienten tipo Neo.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oQ1sZSCz47w?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oQ1sZSCz47w?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Y al de abajo. Todo esto no deja de ser pseudociencia, a veces funciona y está bien usarlo. Pero hay que ser consciente de los límites (no te me enfades Mulder... o).


----------



## sintak (28 Ago 2010)

hola a todos , 

los mercados se rigen por una ley universal, presente desde el inicio de los tiempos.

W.D:Gann la catalogaba de ley universal de vibración , y en esta ley estaba también Benner y su famoso arquetipo(ciclos benner).

la cíclica se repite en periodos de tiempo lineales .(fractales)

el AT y AF descuidan lo imprescindible, el tiempo.

este tiempo se puede calcular, estoy convencido de ello, cada día se aprenden cosas nuevas que no dejan de sorprenderme, incluso en intradía,
las manos fuertes las conocen con total seguridad.

el siguiente cambio de mercado se observa sobre 22-23 sept. 
mucho ojo que al igual que "la niña" esta en pruebas.

les dejo algoritmo de Gann intradía.(.......)

cuando tiempo y precio coinciden- el cambio es inevitable.

un saludo .

.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2010)

sintak dijo:


> hola a todos ,
> 
> l...
> 
> ...


----------



## sapito (28 Ago 2010)

Muy interesante todo esto de las niñas...


----------



## Nico (28 Ago 2010)

sintak dijo:


> el siguiente cambio de mercado se observa sobre 22-23 sept.
> mucho ojo que al igual que "la niña" esta en pruebas.



_*rbotic, eres tú ?*_ :rolleye:


----------



## Taxidermista (29 Ago 2010)

sintak dijo:


> hola a todos ,
> 
> los mercados se rigen por una ley universal, presente desde el inicio de los tiempos.
> 
> ...



Esa imagen es indescifrable con esa resolución.


----------



## Tiradordelineas (29 Ago 2010)

Después de leerles varios meses, me anime a descargarme una aplicación para tradear, siguiendo una recomendación, la cual creo que la hizo debianita, para descargar la plataforma Metatrader de XTB-Trader. Tras estas unas semanas con la aplicación instalada (me descargue una que trabaja con divisas, Índices de mercados y materias primas) he estado realizando mis pinitos en modo prueba. Pero me han empezado a surgir unas dudas, que planteo en este ilustre foro a ver si alguien me pude echar una mano, si el tema ya se ha tratado agradecería que me indicasen donde y gustoso lo leeré, pero he intentado buscarlo pero no lo he encontrado.
1º La primera duda que me surge es si XTB-Tader es una empresa seria, pues veo que hay multitud de empresas que tocan los CFD, y he leído que hay empresas cuasi-piratas.
2º Las dudas sobre esta empresa me surgen, puesto que si no estoy equivocado, siempre que se utilizan los CFD en posiciones largas, te cobran unos intereses y en la demo dichos intereses no aparecen, al leer la documentación comentan, que te cobran un diferencial entre cotización y precio de compra, yo la verdad no me he apalancado en ninguna de las operaciones de prueba que he ido realizando, pero creo que en los CFD si te mantienes largo, te cobran intereses estés apalancado o no. Y esto no pasa sólo sobre las divisas, sino que sobre los EFT del Ibex o el S&P pasa igual, ¿esto es normal?
3º En caso de que esta empresa, no sea recomendable, que broquer me recomiendan para el mercado de CFD.

Muchas gracias, al que tenga la paciencia de contestarme.


----------



## sintak (29 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> _*rbotic, eres tú ?*_ :rolleye:



no.

para Taxidermista-

http://www.alter.com.au/wp-content/uploads/gann-arithmetic-12-chart-895x1023.gif

te dejo esta dirección donde la podrás ver mejor.


----------



## debianita (29 Ago 2010)

Tiradordelineas dijo:


> Después de leerles varios meses, me anime a descargarme una aplicación para tradear, siguiendo una recomendación, la cual creo que la hizo debianita, para descargar la plataforma Metatrader de XTB-Trader. Tras estas unas semanas con la aplicación instalada (me descargue una que trabaja con divisas, Índices de mercados y materias primas) he estado realizando mis pinitos en modo prueba. Pero me han empezado a surgir unas dudas, que planteo en este ilustre foro a ver si alguien me pude echar una mano, si el tema ya se ha tratado agradecería que me indicasen donde y gustoso lo leeré, pero he intentado buscarlo pero no lo he encontrado.
> 1º La primera duda que me surge es si XTB-Tader es una empresa seria, pues veo que hay multitud de empresas que tocan los CFD, y he leído que hay empresas cuasi-piratas.
> 2º Las dudas sobre esta empresa me surgen, puesto que si no estoy equivocado, siempre que se utilizan los CFD en posiciones largas, te cobran unos intereses y en la demo dichos intereses no aparecen, al leer la documentación comentan, que te cobran un diferencial entre cotización y precio de compra, yo la verdad no me he apalancado en ninguna de las operaciones de prueba que he ido realizando, pero creo que en los CFD si te mantienes largo, te cobran intereses estés apalancado o no. Y esto no pasa sólo sobre las divisas, sino que sobre los EFT del Ibex o el S&P pasa igual, ¿esto es normal?
> 3º En caso de que esta empresa, no sea recomendable, que broquer me recomiendan para el mercado de CFD.
> ...




Buenas,

- Continue con la plataforma virtual durante una temporada ... cuando tenga unas 100 operaciones realizadas, luego evalue si está capacitado para invertir su dinero. 

- Del broker que usted comenta, no tengo experiencia personal. Por el foro, la gran mayoria usa renta4 o interdin.

- Con los CFD tienes que pagar los intereses cuando vas largo, y te descuentan los intereses cuando vas corto. Pero vamos, es el chocolate del loro, cuando vas apalancado por 10 ... un tick tiene más importancia.

Lo dicho, pruebe con el simulador durante una temporada. Le saldrá más barato  Cada dia que pasa pienso que es mejor dejar esto a los profesionales, las gacelas sufrimos demasiado y despues de una jornada como la del pasado viernes uno se deprime y piensa si vale realmente la pena ...

Nico ... :XX: pobrecillo, el roboc no creo que vuelva ha aparecer, es el becerra de la bolsa


----------



## sintak (29 Ago 2010)

El legado de Elliott

Elliott entonces lo juntó todo en su definitivo trabajo, Nature's Law -- The Secret of the Universe (La Ley de la
Naturaleza – El Secreto del Universo). Este gran título monográfico, el cual Elliott publicó a la edad de 75 años,
incluye prácticamente todas las ideas que el tiene en referencia al Principio de la Onda. El libro fue publicado el
10 de Junio de 1946, y las 1000 copias fueron vendidas todas a miembros de la comunidad financiera de
Nueva York. Dos años antes de su muerte, Elliott finalmente había dejado su marca en la historia.
Como resultado de la investigación de Elliott, hoy, miles de gestores de carteras institucionales, traders e
inversores privados utilizan el Principio de la Onda en sus decisiones de inversión. A Ralph Elliott le hubiese
agradado poderlo ver.


esta bien seguir los patrones Elliot, pero alguna vez no nos hemos preguntado, ¿como desarrollo su teoría?

el comportamiento del mercado es fractal.

fue Faraday (padre del electromagnetismo) quien dijo.
"las estrellas no son puntos de luz, sino de fuerza"

---no se por qué, este tema crea ciertas controversias , no se trata de comer o no manzanas los jueves ....

sino que hay un efecto de acción- reacción.

un saludo.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (29 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Os dejo por aquí el enlace al análisis que he hecho el fin de semana del Ibex.

Análisis de la Blogosfera I – Ibex futuro. | Opciones y Futuros

En lineas generales, parece que el viernes se cerró con intento de rebote en las bolsas americanas. A ver si se traslada a Europa el lunes...

Salu2.


----------



## Tiradordelineas (29 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> - Continue con la plataforma virtual durante una temporada ... cuando tenga unas 100 operaciones realizadas, luego evalue si está capacitado para invertir su dinero.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, no parece que me este contestando el debianita, que leo todos los días, lo del viernes fue un poco una locura, que no se entiende la verdad, pero entre tanto dato y tanta puñeta… 
De todas formas por lo que estoy leyendo el Chicharo-ibex es de los sitios más complicados de invertir, puesto que está controlado por cuatro amigos, parece más un índice político que económico. 
Con respecto a Renta4 e Interdin, no sé si son cosas mías pero parece que estos dos cobran hasta por respirar, te cobran la plataforma, te cobran por los datos.
Otra vez muchas gracias y arriba ese ánimo.


----------



## Claca (29 Ago 2010)

Muy buenos los posts de Pollastre y Benditaliquidez referentes a la naturaleza de la bolsa. A veces resulta imprescindible alejarse de la pantalla para recordar en qué condiciones estamos jugando, pues en este mundo lo importante es ganar y el consuelo de participar se lo dejan a las gacelas.

Es curioso porque muchas veces nos quejamos de lo manipulada que está la bolsa, cuando en realidad debe ser precisamente esa manipulación el objeto de nuestro análisis para obtener buenos resultados en el trading. Cuando te alejas de la pantalla y contemplas la mesa de juego, repasando las reglas y examinando a los jugadores, adviertes rápidamente que no puedes mover el mercado ni un ridículo milímetro. Por más que remes, si vas por tú cuenta, tu embarcación no avanzará. Debes subirte al barco ganador para avanzar y eso significa comprar el billete correcto en todo momento, buscando esos patrones de manipulación que a veces tanto nos desesperan. Ya sea mediante la detección de fugaces niveles de compra y venta como hacen Fran200 y Pollastre o buscando indicios de acumulación o distribución más a medio plazo, lo que hacemos a nivel práctico es seguir la estela de los que realmente tienen la sartén por el mango. Compra y venta. Si vendes más caro de lo que has comprado ganas, así de sencillo. Pero no todos podemos vender tanto ni tan caro, ni siquiera tan rápido, así que, aunque el principio sea el mismo para todos los participantes, al final las reglas se distorsionan en favor de unos pocos hasta el punto de concederles el don de modificar el mercado. 

Si esa manipulación no existiera, entonces sí sería un juego de azar y toda la industria que gira entorno al trading no tendría el más mínimo sentido. Es capital efectuar esta reflexión para lograr alcanzar el estado máximo al que un pequeño inversor puede aspirar: la metamorfosis, de gacela a rémora. Así que peguémonos a los tiburones y gritemos con fuerza "¡viva la manipulación!", pues hacer otra cosa distinta sólo te reserva un destino cruel en las fauces de algún león hambriento.

Dicho todo esto, vuelvo a la pantalla para comentar el ibex.

Yo sigo pensando que a semanas vista tenemos números de haber hecho un suelo temporal o, como mínimo, este planteamiento arroja un ratio muy satisfactorio riesgo/beneficio si te planteas el potencial de rebote que arroja esta posibilidad (buscar los máximos recientes, con posibilidad de superarlos ligeramente. El escenario de Fran200, que tendría un desenlace MUY bajista, según mi punto de vista).

En cualquier caso, la opción de largos con stop en 770 para una operación a días vista se ha comprobado correcta. Ahora, con esta misma perspectiva (plazo superior al intradía, pero no semanal) sería buen momento de plantear cerrar los largos si la gasolina empieza a agotarse, pues hasta que no se superen los 10.350, podríamos asistir a nuevos recortes, si bien lo lógico es que no se realicen nuevos mínimos al existir un sentimiento fuertemente bajista entre los inversores y encontraros cerca de lo que parecen ser soportes de medio plazo.

Y una imagen para que el post no sea tan tocho:







¿Deberes realizados? El IBEX también habría cumplido, prácticamente, la proyección.

Por cierto, la fecha propuesta por Sintak para realizar el techo y posterior giro de mercado, era mi principal candidata para el escenario alcista descrito.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En su momento dejé de postear en el hilo porque me daba palo influenciar a los demás con mi visión equivocada del mercado, ahora que estoy en vacaciones he vuelto a las andadas...::



Eso es algo que nos pasa a todos supongo, pero la gente debe ser lo suficientemente madura como para incorporar a su operativa lo que encuentre oportuno y a partir de ahí, como siempre, hacerse responsable de sus aciertos y errores. Aún así es cierto que resulta inevitable ir con mucho cuidado al exponer nuestros puntos de vista. Ya que estoy, contesta el privi 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## sintak (29 Ago 2010)

las fechas dadas, están aplicadas DJI, que son donde he podido contrastar los datos, analizándolos desde principios de 1900, hasta nuestros días.(y mas por que no tengo; :baba: )

los desarrollos de la onda no los tengo todavía muy claros, aunque se podría ir a buscar un doble techo en el plazo de tres semanas.(aunque todavía estoy un poco verde en proyecciones)

usted no tiene la razón, sus métodos o razonamientos son los correctos,

esta ultima es una cita de Buffet. me gusta 

por cierto que sistema utiliza este ultimo para sus inversiones. ienso:

su ultimo libro-

saludos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Ago 2010)

Perdonar una pregunta tonta, que no me he debido de enterar bien, que es el AT, y AF?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ago 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Es una lástima que el viernes no pudiese postear, ya que el cambio de tendencia intradiario se vió técnicamente clarísimo...

El inicio de sesión del viernes era clarísimamente para cortos, pero una vez roto el canal sobre las 13h, todo apuntaba a un desenlace alcista.







Después de dar el dato y subir del tirón más de 100 puntos, lo tiran para que pensemos que ha sido una escapada alcista y volveremos a meternos en el canal bajista, pero lo frenan justo en el canal, y rebota con mucha fuerza... 







Ahora estamos metidos en un canal alcista (dentro de uno bajista), y hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, debemos seguir la tendencia. Muy importante mañana los 102xx en el Ibex y el 1069 en el S&P, en el ibex a parte de tocar el canal superior en la gráfica anterior, tenemos la bajista del canal 109xx-105xx (máximos decrecientes de agosto)

Saludos...

PD: Mañana tampoco podré postear... :|


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ago 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Perdonar una pregunta tonta, que no me he debido de enterar bien, que es el AT, y AF?



Hola CP , Análisis Técnico, Análisis Fundamental...

Un saludo!

PD: aprovecho para decirle a Debianita que "_a aparecer_" va sin hache... :XX:


----------



## Pedro Solves (29 Ago 2010)

*Advertencia: Aviso muy importante!!!*

Solo he entrado para avisarles que, según mis informaciones, mañana se producirá un crash bursátil, mañana tendremos un auténtico...

*LUNES NEGRO*​
Tomen precauciones, luego no digan que no habían sido avisados...


----------



## Neng (29 Ago 2010)

Cuentanos masssssssssss...........hamijoooooooorrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafaxl (29 Ago 2010)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Solo he entrado para avisarles que, según mis informaciones, mañana se producirá un crash bursátil, mañana tendremos un auténtico...
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*​
> Tomen precauciones, luego no digan que no habían sido avisados...



::::::::::


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (29 Ago 2010)

Os dejo por aquí la segunda parte del análisis de la Blogosfera, dedicado a Repsol.

Análisis de la Blogosfera II – Repsol | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## MORIARTY (29 Ago 2010)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Solo he entrado para avisarles que, según mis informaciones, mañana se producirá un crash bursátil, mañana tendremos un auténtico...
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*​
> Tomen precauciones, luego no digan que no habían sido avisados...




Pues según las mías no es el Lunes, sino el Martes o el Miercoles, y lo digo fuera de coña. Y luego ya se sabe, el fin de semana a reunirse los políticos y banqueros, se toman medidas, rebote del copón de 5 ó 6 dias y a cerrar el Viernes 17 ,día de vencimiento trimestral, otra vez muy abajo...


----------



## aitor33 (29 Ago 2010)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Solo he entrado para avisarles que, según mis informaciones, mañana se producirá un crash bursátil, mañana tendremos un auténtico...
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*​
> Tomen precauciones, luego no digan que no habían sido avisados...



El viernes el mercado americano a las 16:00 toco los 1037 comentados el día anterior, a esa hora se puso a hablar Bernanke y reboto , no solo hasta los 1060 si no que alcanzo la directriz bajista, en grafico diario, el rebote fue muy violento porque en una hora subió 23 puntos.

Para mañana hay que ver que puede ocurrir con esto, si supera la zona de los 1070 al cierre podríamos volver hacia niveles de 1100 puntos, si no rompe los 1070 es probable que volvamos a visitar el soporte indicado.

Es muy raro que en 2 de los últimos 3 días pierda los 1042 para cerrar por encima, las veces que ha perdido esa zona el mercado acabo claramente en positivo.

Un echo importante del pasado viernes es que la media móvil de 20 sesiones *cruzo a la baja la de 30, cuando esto ocurrió en mayo se desencadenaron fuertes ventas en días posteriores, en aquel entonces el dia que marco el cruce también subió el mercado ,pero luego bajo 50 puntos en vertical, mañana veremos que ocurre*, pero los 1067-1070 son claves, aquí esta el limite de seguir bajista o ponerse alcista a corto.

SP500 el viernes a las 16:00 toca mínimos para volver al gap bajista | Intereconomía


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Ago 2010)

¿Es aquí donde auguraron el IBEX 35 tocando los 6000 puntos en agosto? :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2010)

Mientras el SP sesté por debajo de la MM20 sesiones, es bajista.

Todo puede ocurrir pero a día de hoy es bajista. Es probable que lo del viernes fueran fuegos de artificio que continuen mañana lunes con el objetivo se asar más carne gaceril a la parrila.

Be careful y no olviden los SL.


----------



## Interesado (29 Ago 2010)

Bueno, tengan en cuenta esta esencial noticia.

Zapatero inicia su gira asiática

Con un poco de suerte, suelta alguna burrada y acaba de tumbar el nikkei. Mañana nos levantamos con megagap a la baja.

Aunque ahora que hemos cerrado cortos, la verdad sería una faena. Mejor que lo deje subir un poco más.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, tengan en cuenta esta esencial noticia.
> 
> Zapatero inicia su gira asiática
> 
> ...



Encima va con la copa del mundo. Limosnero, ¿a donde va con eso? en fin.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Encima va con la copa del mundo. Limosnero, ¿a donde va con eso? en fin.



Es que no tiene nada más que ofrecer / enseñar.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Es que no tiene nada más que ofrecer / enseñar.



eso me ha llegado al alma.... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## luisfernando (30 Ago 2010)

Habrá que hacerle caso a Solves. Si esqueeeee Zapatero viene de Vacaciones!!!!! Que más queremos!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Bank of Japan holds emergency policy meeting - Yahoo! Finance



> The Japanese government has not intervened in foreign exchange markets since 2004...



Nikkei: +3%

Es decir, tras el discurso de Bernanke y ahora esto de los japos: QE, HYPER-THREADING MODE ACTIVATED.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde auguraron el IBEX 35 tocando los 6000 puntos en agosto? :rolleye:



¿los 6000? ¿de donde se ha sacado usted esa cifra? actualícese, aquí siempre hemos hablado de los 3000.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2010)

pecata.... muy pronto para estar a estas horas hablando. 
de vacaciones o de vuelta al curro???

edito: pregunta absurda...... quien coño se levanta a las 8 de la mañana para ver el ibex?'''''


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata.... muy pronto para estar a estas horas hablando.
> de vacaciones o de vuelta al curro???
> 
> edito: pregunta absurda...... quien coño se levanta a las 8 de la mañana para ver el ibex?'''''



ji ji estoy de vacaciones... pero tengo cosas que hacer hoy así que me he levantado pronto. Y mientras desayuno, leo el foro, el email, el periódico...


----------



## pyn (30 Ago 2010)

Buenos días, después de 3 semanas de merecidas vacaciones, desconectado absolutamente de todo (bolsa incluida) habiendo cerrado todas las posiciones antes de irme, aquí estamos de nuevo, preparados para ser desplumados por los de siempre.

Parece que los pepones han vuelto con ganas!


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (30 Ago 2010)

Buenos días.

Os pego por aquí un análisis del euro/dólar.

Cuidado con el Euro Dólar. | Opciones y Futuros

Dado que en los blogs no se suele permitir dos enlaces juntos, ahora os pongo en otro el enlace al estudio de vencimientos.

Feliz mañana.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (30 Ago 2010)

Y el estudio a cierre del viernes.

Pocos cambios respecto a la semana anterior.

Vencimientos del Eurostoxx – 27/08/2010 | Opciones y Futuros 

Si no podéis entrar o sale error, intentadlo dentro de un rato. A veces se sobrecarga el servidor, sobre todo si Cárpatos ha enlazado la página... ;-).


----------



## Claca (30 Ago 2010)

Buenos días...

Vaya sesión más aburrida. En fin, como lo prometido es deuda, otro dibujillo:


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2010)

jajajajajaja :XX: :XX: ESPECTACULAR! 

aludidos ... vayan pasando y tal 



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya sesión más aburrida. En fin, como lo prometido es deuda, otro dibujillo:


----------



## qpvlde (30 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya sesión más aburrida. En fin, como lo prometido es deuda, otro dibujillo:



:Aplauso:

:XX:

:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Homérico el cambio de expresión del Sr. Mojón en la viñeta dos, cuando le entra la furia ::::::



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya sesión más aburrida. En fin, como lo prometido es deuda, otro dibujillo:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

Ondia Claca, tenemos un Ibañez en el foro :8: :Aplauso: :XX: muy bueno jajjajajaja.........

.......pensandolo bien...............¿ por que Tonuel ? quiero a cortoman y subeman YA 

Bueno, tras dos laboriosos dias en la mar salada vuelvo al descanso del guerrero comprobando que el ibex intenta timarme a base de hacerme perder con mis cortos, no, no pico, tu sube que ya bajaras.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya sesión más aburrida. En fin, como lo prometido es deuda, otro dibujillo:



Dios, QUÉ BUENO, PERO QUÉ BUENO, no puedo esperar a ver la caricatura de Mulder... 

Por cierto, no sé si está hecho a propósito o te ha traicionado el subconsciente, Claca, pero tu caricatura de Tonuel se parece mucho a...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (30 Ago 2010)

Muy bueno Claca


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Dios, QUÉ BUENO, PERO QUÉ BUENO, no puedo esperar a ver la caricatura de Mulder...
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si está hecho a propósito o te ha traicionado el subconsciente, Claca, pero tu caricatura de Tonuel se parece mucho a...



Pues yo diría que está hecho aposta 

Espero que no me toque ser caricaturizado algún día ::

Mis felicitaciones a Claca por el par de dibujos.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ago 2010)

hola amiguitos

hace tiempo que no me meto en este hilo. ¿ sigue escribiendo por aquí DonPepito ?


----------



## credulo (30 Ago 2010)

Ese o lo perdió todo o se hizo muchimillonario. ¿Qué pasó con el subhilo de la farmaceútica?

Esto es como un culebrón.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> hola amiguitos
> 
> hace tiempo que no me meto en este hilo. ¿ sigue escribiendo por aquí DonPepito ?



Hola chame,

En el blog de Kujire si que suele aparecer de vez en cuando, aquí ya no...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Solo he entrado para avisarles que, según mis informaciones, mañana se producirá un crash bursátil, mañana tendremos un auténtico...
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*​
> Tomen precauciones, luego no digan que no habían sido avisados...



Nunca dejare de preguntarme donde se meten los bombillos ( Mulder denomination ) a la hora de recoger los owneds acumulados por sus visiones 

Sin acritud Solves, este es un hilo serio :no: , eso si, ojala sus visiones fueran reales......mis cortos lo agradecerian


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Nunca dejare de preguntarme donde se meten los bombillos ( Mulder denomination ) a la hora de recoger los owneds acumulados por sus visiones
> 
> Sin acritud Solves, este es un hilo serio :no: , eso si, ojala sus visiones fueran reales......mis cortos lo agradecerian



HOYGA!! Que la foto es de RMS, mi profeta


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ago 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto.

Muy buena la viñeta xD

Chameleon:
El único que podría ver el diamante ya anda por aquí.El círculo se ha cerrado.

A otra cosa...la semana viene con posibilidad de muchos datos chungos o maquillados.
La confi del pepito usano podría ponerse por debajo de 50.Mientras tanto se quedan quietitos.
Preveo marejada a fuerte marejada en el mercado.
Suerte pa tos!!


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

Hoy es un día bastante importante.

De momento ya hemos corregido el 38.2% del tramo de bajada anterior y tenemos los indicadores listos para otro tramo a la baja.

No voy a ser yo el que vaya contra la FED, así que hay que ver el empeño que pone Berny en mandar esto hasta el infinito y más allá, y cómo se maneja la resaca del rebote en el 1038.

Claca, has sabido captar con maestría el rostro de la furia guanil. Haz una viñeta con el resumen semanal, a ver si te ficha Cárpatos. 

Por cierto, supongo que os habéis fijado en el enésimo HCH -que no se cumplirá- que estamos haciendo con la neckline en el 9800. Objetivo clavado en mínimos de Junio.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Yo creo que una tira cómica breve con Subeman y Bajaman como protagonistas, podría incluso llamar la atención del editor jefe del FT 

Luego podría haber personajes más o menos recurrentes, como el Señor Guano y Tonuel... algo así como las tiras de Dilbert, en las que aparecen de vez en cuando Catberg, Dogbert, PHB...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que una tira cómica breve con Subeman y Bajaman como protagonistas, podría incluso llamar la atención del editor jefe del FT
> 
> Luego podría haber personajes más o menos recurrentes, como el Señor Guano y Tonuel... algo así como las tiras de Dilbert, en las que aparecen de vez en cuando Catberg, Dogbert, PHB...



Yo voto por una pelea entre tonuel y especulador financiero en un ring (o "guano" contra "diecisietemiles").


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Yo voto por un diálogo entre Mulder y Pollastre:

Pollastre.- Creo que Intel está a punto de sacar los nuevos procesadores "Virtual entanglement", en principio no estarán disponibles para particulares, pero tengo un colega que...

Mulder.- Perdona no te estaba escuchando, ¿qué decías?

Polllastre.- Macho, estás en las nubes, ¿te preocupa algo?

Mulder.- Es que estoy pensando en comprarme una nueva pantalla para el ordenador y no me decido si por un monocromo o uno de fósforo verde...


----------



## Abner (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo voto por un diálogo entre Mulder y Pollastre:
> 
> Pollastre.- Creo que Intel está a punto de sacar los nuevos procesadores "Virtual entanglement", en principio no estarán disponibles para particulares, pero tengo un colega que...
> 
> ...



Me parto :XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que una tira cómica breve con Subeman y Bajaman como protagonistas, podría incluso llamar la atención del editor jefe del FT
> 
> Luego podría haber personajes más o menos recurrentes, como el Señor Guano y Tonuel... algo así como las tiras de Dilbert, en las que aparecen de vez en cuando Catberg, Dogbert, PHB...



Hoyga con pollastrin el travieso y su niña bonita podria ser un exito mitico antes de convertirse en un clasico 



debianita dijo:


> HOYGA!! Que la foto es de RMS, mi profeta



Pues la pille en google buscando " predicador loco ", " predicador iluminado" o algo por el estilo........deberia pensar en canbiar de lider 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo voto por una pelea entre tonuel y especulador financiero en un ring (o "guano" contra "diecisietemiles").



Un idilio entre la bella pecata y el doctor Mulder no tendria precio 

hablando de bolsa, parece que hoy podria ponerme en verde a nada que los usanos me echen una manita


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Ago 2010)

Valor muy potente a seguir:

Bunge Limited: NYSE:BG quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

objetivo por abajo 9035  por arriba prefiero no pensarlo pero 10300 

Hagan juego señores, no tardara en romper :no:, sera antes de la apertura usana


----------



## Claca (30 Ago 2010)

Vais pillando la idea... más que chistes genéricos de temática bursátil, la gracia es que reflejen un poco la realidad de este hilo. De vez en cuando iré colgando alguno, porque Calopez no paga lo suficiente como para hacer una tira diaria 

PD: El parecido entre Tonuel y Nelson es un guiño, tal y como Mulder sospechaba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Respecto al lochafinismo en materia de hardware-software bursátil, os pongo esta imagen que tengo en mi flamante monitor Philips 107E y que me proporciona mi no menos flamante Pentiun IV 1,7Ghz de hace casi 10 años.

Se trata de la lonchafinista captura del excel 2002 (toma ya) graficando en tiempo real los datos de precio y volumen del ibex totalmente gratis.

Estoy pensando cambiar el Pentium IV por un Pentium III, voy sobrado de máquina.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Vais pillando la idea... más que chistes genéricos de temática bursátil, la gracia es que reflejen un poco la realidad de este hilo. De vez en cuando iré colgando alguno, *porque Calopez no paga lo suficiente como para hacer una tira diaria *
> 
> PD: El parecido entre Tonuel y Nelson es un guiño, tal y como Mulder sospechaba.



ah, ¿ pero paga algo ??? :8: :8: :8: perdonaselo para que lo invierta en un servidor ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ah, ¿ pero paga algo ??? :8: :8: :8: perdonaselo para que lo invierta en un servidor ::::



A mi me paga unas fantas cada vez que escribo. ¿A ti no?


----------



## Claca (30 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ah, ¿ pero paga algo ??? :8: :8: :8: perdonaselo para que lo invierta en un servidor ::::



Me ha dicho que me daría un 10% de la recaudación por clicks en los banne... Mierda.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me paga unas fantas cada vez que escribo. ¿A ti no?



Terribles declaraciones...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Bueno señores/as, tenemos al ibex en terreno neutro. A ver como empieza el baile y con quien nos toca bailar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me paga unas fantas cada vez que escribo. ¿A ti no?



Calopez un pagafantas :8::XX:

Como lea tu post tienes baneo tonuelistico ¿cual sera tu nuevo nick ? pecadolar ??? :XX:

Venga dejaros de tonterias y meter cortos a lo bestia que quiero mis plusvis :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

Gastos suben 0,4 % cuando se esperaba 0,3 %


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

parriba!!!


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Ingresos personales +0,2% vs +0,3% esperado.

Gastos personales +0,4% vs +0,4% esperado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gastos suben 0,4 % cuando se esperaba 0,3 %





rafaxl dijo:


> parriba!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Gastos suben 0,4 % cuando se esperaba 0,3 %. Es decir mejor de lo esperado. El dato del mes anterior no se revisa y queda sin cambios.
> 
> Los ingresos suben 0,2 % cuando se esperaba subida de 0,3 %, pero esta cifra tiene mucho menos peso que la de gastos.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


>



:baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Perdon por el off-topic pero es que esto de los gastos personales me ha recordado a:

[YOUTUBE]1_YU6gro7Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

¡Niñaaaa! echa la persiana de la tienda de ultramarinos, que nos vamos al bar! ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡Niñaaaa! echa la persiana de la tienda de ultramarinos, que nos vamos al bar! ::::



veo que no todos son tiernas gacelillas y que alguno aprovecho para salir pitando con la gacelada del dato ese 

buen guano veo venir , y parece que no soy el unico


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo que no todos son tiernas gacelillas y que alguno aprovecho para salir pitando con la gacelada del dato ese
> 
> buen guano veo venir , y parece que no soy el unico




Ha insertado Ud €0.50 en la máquina de la Bruja de la Fortuna.

La Bruja dice:

Tenga cuidado con los cortos, se encuentra Ud. en el entorno del mínimo diario en estos momentos.

Pd: si finalmente pierde con claridad los 10,135, dirija sus reclamaciones al Apdo. de Correos 0666, Alcorcón (Madriz).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha insertado Ud €0.50 en la máquina de la Bruja de la Fortuna.
> 
> La Bruja dice:
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

A mí me están descolocando un poco.

El viernes al cierre, pese al susto que trataron de meterle a los alcistas, finalmente, hubo gacelas que entraron.

Por eso esperaba que hoy subiéramos y que WS abriese al alza, para darle la vuelta tras el cierre europeo, echar a las gacelas en USA y abrir mañana el ibex con gap a la baja y echar a las gacelas europeas.

Y después de eso, otra vez para arriba.

Pero están bastante tristones, entre esto y lo del anuncio de la impresora de billetes japonesa a toda máquina en paralelo con la impresora de Bernanke (Toshiba+HP a todo trapo) no sé qué pensar.

A ver cómo abre WS.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

En este momento no veo las cosas muy positivas, veo cierta tendencia a caer más, aunque puede que me equivoque.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> En este momento no veo las cosas muy positivas, veo cierta tendencia a caer más, aunque puede que me equivoque.



ultimamente me haces de sentimiento contrario.....creo que voy a cerrar cortos


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Buenos días. Veamos como evolucionan.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

jajjajajjaj por poco se me escapa, cerrados en 10140 y abiertos de nuevo en 10165 , +25 pipos a la saca


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Si cerramos al alza habrá que interpretar las cosas, veo dos opciones:

1- Es una treta para tumbarlo tras el cierre europeo y sacarse de encima a los pequeños que entraron el viernes, gap bajista en el Ibex para mañana.

2- Hay tanto miedo que con la sesión triste de hoy y la apertura plana americana ha bastado para echar a todo el mundo, entonces seguiríamos subiendo.

Como un pulpo en un garage estoy, pero sigo manteniendo el plan inicial de que el ibex cierra arriba y lo tiran tras el cierre europeo.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

He estado fuera y veo que ha sido una hora de sesion de infarto ::. Me voy a echar una cabezada no sea que la emocion me traiga problemas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> He estado fuera y veo que ha sido una hora de sesion de infarto ::. Me voy a echar una cabezada no sea que la emocion me traiga problemas.



+ 1 , yo tambien me voy, me aburro ostricamente........ ya mirare despues como me ha ido


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí me están descolocando un poco.
> 
> El viernes al cierre, pese al susto que trataron de meterle a los alcistas, finalmente, hubo gacelas que entraron.
> 
> ...



Aunque en principio sabemos que los fundamentales no tienen mucha relación con lo que realmente hace la bolsa, que esta gente se ponga a regalar dinero y que lo diga tan abiertamente, implica reconocer que la cosa está mucho más jodida de lo que podamos pensar (aconsejo visita al blog de Kuji). 

Realmente hay poco que celebrar (a nivel de la economía real).


----------



## Misterio (30 Ago 2010)

> Obama	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La Casa Blanca anuncia que hablará sobre la situación económica a partir de las 18h30 hora española de hoy




Ya me imagino, "Señor@s, anunciamos que hemos comprado OTRA IMPRESORA".


----------



## spheratu (30 Ago 2010)

Saludos caballeros! cada cierto tiempo paso por aquí en busca de guano fresco,pero veo que no acaba de aparecer tán preciada sustancia. Como lo veis a medio plazo? siguen en pié las profecías wanisticas otoñales?


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya me imagino, "Señor@s, anunciamos que hemos comprado OTRA IMPRESORA".



Usanojjjj EEUU ha quebraooo :baba::baba::baba::baba: ::::

Juas acabo de despertar de la cabezada y sueño con estas cosas.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Leonciosss, ya estais jugueteando un poco eh?... que raspada de dia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Mmmm, a lo mejor es que el susto lo han querido dar antes del cierre europeo.

Es que tengo la idea preconcebida de que subimos y voy adaptándolo todo a esa idea. ::


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmmm, a lo mejor es que el susto lo han querido dar antes del cierre europeo.
> 
> Es que tengo la idea preconcebida de que subimos y voy adaptándolo todo a esa idea. ::



Se están haciendo rogar, recuerda el cruce de mensajes del viernes.

Cortan el grifo al llegar a los 10.150, no hay entradas que acompañen la subida. Habrá que esperar la ruptura USA de los niveles actuales. Aunque ya ha chocado varias veces y ha pasado lo mismo que aquí.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2010)

Yo creo que puede subir hasta los 1070 por lo menos


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Va a meter una de las últimas inyecciones...veremos la respuesta.


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2010)

Con diferencia horaria y ya casi en carácter de off topic tengo que FELICITAR todo el humor que ha premiado la mañana en este hilo a partir de la genialidad artística de claca, acompañada por el ingenio y sofisticación de los compañeros que acompañaron diálogos, tramas, ideas y guiones.

En relación al estado de cosas hay que reconocer que cuando "la noticia" es que se van a imprimir más billetes, realmente estamos mal.

_- Si no lo han solucionado en base a papeles hasta aquí, por qué piensan que si lo harán de acá en adelante ?_

Los grandes cambios necesarios para que haya movimiento no advierto que estén siendo tomados pero, acepto mi ignorancia y, tal vez, con un año más de inyectar papeles y papeles consigan crear una economía próspera y boyante. :rolleye:

===

En cualquier caso, como muy bien explicó un compañero en este mismo hilo, el truco es conseguir convertirse de GACELA a REMORA y acompañar a los tiburones mayores en su viaje comiendo de sus miguitas.

Que "la niña" de Pollastre, la "Santa María" de Fran y la "Pinta" de LCASC, nos lleven a través de los procelosos mares. :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Por cierto, Fran, que se te olvidó comentarnos qué volumen movías tú en el Ibex.

A lo mejor es secreto de sumario.

ED: Parece que ahí van, lo tienen a huevo para cerrar en verde.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, Fran, que se te olvidó comentarnos qué volumen movías tú en el Ibex.
> 
> A lo mejor es secreto de sumario.
> 
> ED: Parece que ahí van, lo tienen a huevo para cerrar en verde.



Nunca hablo de dinero....:no:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

Que cosas más raras hacen en la robasta:

CFD SAN
Compra: 4000 * 9,215
Venta: 2,30M * 9,190

Precio más alto para las ventas que para las compras... me lo expliquen...::


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Va a meter una de las últimas inyecciones...veremos la respuesta.



Pues ha servido para lo mismo, otra vez el 10150....y abajo.

No me extraña que se queden comprados, veamos lo que nos dice Mulder luego.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nunca hablo de dinero....:no:



Mmmmm, pues dinos cuántos puntos podías llegar a mover el cotarro yendo en plan camikaze.

Nota: ayuda chicos, es duro de pelar.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmmmm, pues dinos cuántos puntos podías llegar a mover el cotarro yendo en plan camikaze.
> 
> Nota: ayuda chicos, es duro de pelar.



Para mover esto, se puede hacer, o coordinando movimientos o bien haciéndolo cuando se está moviendo poco volumen.
Con poco volumen se pueden hacer estragos, si la negociación es normal, la influencia es mínima.
Tampoco es lo mismo con USA abierto que cerrado...::

etc...etc.

P.D. Hay gente que dicen que esto lo mueven cuatro, en determinados momentos es cierto


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmmmm, pues dinos cuántos puntos podías llegar a mover el cotarro yendo en plan camikaze.
> 
> Nota: ayuda chicos, es duro de pelar.




BL no lo quiere decir, pero en realidad solo compraba urbas en lotes de 100 

PD: Es para picarlo, a ver si suelta prenda 8:


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Cierre de España muyyyyyy interesante. Al cierre USA se desvelará la táctica que han seguido.

Un movimiento al final de estas características suele coincidir con una apertura con Gap al alza para mañana.

Mañana veremos si he leído bien las señales.

Ciao

P.D. acepto las galletas del 10300 del viernes, ya que me he quedado a 86 puntos.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cierre de España muyyyyyy interesante. Al cierre USA se desvelará la táctica que han seguido.
> 
> Un movimiento al final de estas características suele coincidir con una apertura con Gap al alza para mañana.
> 
> ...



Uy uy uy, me suena a que Fran se escaquea para no contestar a Bendita...
Venga hombre, si este hilo no lo lee nadie...


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Uy uy uy, me suena a que Fran se escaquea para no contestar a Bendita...
> Venga hombre, si este hilo no lo lee nadie...



Visitas: 95.132

Solo en agosto.......jjjjjjj


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2010)

el unico que compra urbas de 1000 en 1000 soy yo.............


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Visitas: 95.132
> 
> Solo en agosto.......jjjjjjj



Pero son todas nuestras, de los cuatro frikis que entramos todos los días, varias veces...


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2010)

Claca, ya tiene usted otro posible tema para sus dibujitos 8: 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Uy uy uy, me suena a que Fran se escaquea para no contestar a Bendita...
> Venga hombre, si este hilo no lo lee nadie...


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cierre de España muyyyyyy interesante. Al cierre USA se desvelará la táctica que han seguido.
> 
> Un movimiento al final de estas características suele coincidir con una apertura con Gap al alza para mañana.
> 
> ...



De momento lo están tirando despacito, pero sin pausa....volveré para ser alabado o defenestrado al cierre.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día algo extraño con nula actividad por la mañana pero algo más por la tarde, la casi totalidad de las operaciones estaban muy por debajo del saldo normal al que nos tienen acostumbrados.

Básicamente han dedicado la tarde (por la mañana solo han hecho algo a las 9 y no lo han tocado hasta las 12:30) a marear la perdiz comprando y vendiendo, aunque el saldo diario ha estado en positivo todo el día.

El momento clave de hoy, donde se ha visto la única operación de volumen normal, ha sido en la subasta donde han estado 100% vendedores y han pasado el saldo a negativo, el resto del día es como si no hubiera existido. Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, pero no se pueden sacar más conclusiones de lo parcos que han estado hoy.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2010)

Datos de precios de compra, venta y volumen del Ibex de hoy, desde las 10:42 más o menos hasta el cierre.

Brought to you by Excel technologies (in selected markets):


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2010)

Bendita Liquidez:

Aclaras por favor los COLORES de cada línea a qué se corresponden ?, asumo que se pueden deducir pero evitas errores si nos indicas:

- Amarillo, tal
- Rosa, cual

- Celeste, este
- Negro, aqueste


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Datos de precios de compra, venta y volumen del Ibex de hoy, desde las 10:42 más o menos hasta el cierre.
> 
> Brought to you by Excel technologies (in selected markets):



Lo azul de abajo parece el volumen, si te fijas ha quedado en 60 en los mejores momentos del día cuando es normal que alcance 100 o más habitual que esté por encima en los picos.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Debianita, es hora de que contraataque Ud. usando el GNUplot y un mySQL como backend de datos... por supuesto, todo a comando pelón desde una shell lo más restrictiva posible, por ejemplo, una ZSH 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Datos de precios de compra, venta y volumen del Ibex de hoy, desde las 10:42 más o menos hasta el cierre.
> 
> Brought to you by Excel technologies (in selected markets):


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debianita, es hora de que contraataque Ud. usando el GNUplot y un mySQL como backend de datos... por supuesto, todo a comando pelón desde una shell lo más restrictiva posible, por ejemplo, una ZSH



De toda la frase, solo he entendido "debianita". ::::


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debianita, es hora de que contraataque Ud. usando el GNUplot y un mySQL como backend de datos... por supuesto, todo a comando pelón desde una shell lo más restrictiva posible, por ejemplo, una ZSH



Por favor! teniendo qtstalker ¿para que GNU Plot?
Teniendo bash ¿para que zsh?

Aunque se de quien lo intenta con un programa llamado R parecido al SPSS, también le hacemos la competencia en ese aspecto a Fran/Cordobesa 

Pero no seamos más RMSistas que RMS ::


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2010)

Algernon dijo:


> Y mías aunque ni escribo ni me suelo enterar de lo que hablan. Me imagino que también habrá otros como yo que entramos pero que no tenemos nada que aportar.



Algernon, siempre se puede dar un "thanks" para animar al personal y en señal de agradecimiento por compartir o pegar alguna noticia relacionada o ayudar en lo que buenamente pueda un@ o


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Algernon, siempre se puede dar un "thanks" para animar al personal y en señal de agradecimiento por compartir o pegar alguna noticia relacionada o ayudar en lo que buenamente pueda un@ o



Claro que si, una aportación siempre es bienvenida y un gracias lo mismo.

Creo que hay un premio que entrega el administrador cuando alcanzas los 10.000 thanks...(si no es así que vaya preparándolo):Aplauso:


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Vamos nada más que regular. Euro/dólar 1,2658 -0,8%
Futuros Ibex 10076
El SP en mínimos...


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debianita, es hora de que contraataque Ud. usando el GNUplot y un mySQL como backend de datos... por supuesto, todo a comando pelón desde una shell lo más restrictiva posible, por ejemplo, una ZSH



Bueno, yo escribo esto en la consola:

```
./charter.py -V vIBEX -C 1m -N 2000
```
Y se ejecuta un programita que realiza una consulta a un ****** alojado en mi servidor, que contiene los datos intradía sacados de "yahoo finance" (uno es pobre) y almacenados en una bbdd mysql, y devuelve un fichero binario, que después de ser convenientemente procesado me muestra:






Que es una ventanita interactiva con zoom, dibujo de canales y resistencias/soportes y cursor en cruz(no ha salido en el screenshot). También se actualiza en tiempo real.

Vale, quizá el qtstalker es más práctico, pero me apetecía aprender un poco de python.... :o


----------



## Josh Cluni (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Visitas: 95.132
> 
> Solo en agosto.......jjjjjjj



Yo sus voy siguiendo a menudo, a ver si se me pega algo... pero como no tengo nada que aportar, prefiero permanecer en el economato. 8:


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero son todas nuestras, de los cuatro frikis que entramos todos los días, varias veces...



Ve Vd. como no solo cuatro frikis, somos muchos::


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ve Vd. como no solo cuatro frikis, somos muchos::



además a veces envío por correo el enlace de la página en cuestión, para que algun@s colegas también puedan disfrutar de las "mejores jugadas" :Baile:


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

Pues el Gnuplot es una maravilla, en mis tiempos de estudiante hacia autenticas filigranas con el  Aunque para trading el qtstalker es una gran herramienta. Últimamente uso mucho el prorealtime, el motivo, puedo acceder desde cualquier parte del mundo mundial. En cuando a BBDD, el MySQL es de pobres 8: , como mínimo un PostgreSQL

Ahora lo que importa, me cago en todo lo que se menea, al final de sesión he cerrado unos cortitos, con unos bueno pips, he estado apunto de dejarlos abiertos, pero como hablaba el moreno .... me he hecho caquita  aunque veia que estaban soltando papel. El esepe tiene buena pinta, espero que la mano de dios no lo joda

Por cierto, Sr Pollastre podria dar unas pinceladas de que técnicas utiliza en su Ghost in the Gap , nada del otro jueves, simplemente un .... yo utilizaria una red del boltzmann ... ten encuenta que ...   no es nada serio, pero estoy jugando con unas librerias de python, las ffnet haciendo probatinas


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

Interesado, las lineas que aparecen en el volumen ?

Gracias y saludos a tod@s a los que postean y a los que no 

EDIT: castaña maja la del esepe :XX: el barbas tendrá que comprar todas las impresoras del mundo si quiere parar el megaguano :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2010)

Veo que ha estado ineresante la tarde con lo de Obama y la boca-Z subiendo la prima. Menuda orgia se montan estos dos. 

Bonita caida del Dow para acabar el dia. 

Un saludo para tod@s.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Desde que cerró el IBEX los están sosteniendo de forma descarada para que la desbandada mañana no se note.
> A estas horas y con el cierre debería estar rondando los 10.025



Esta situación puede tener varias lecturas.

Como dije al cierre parecía que se quedaban los grandes comprados, y eso es que no esperan bajadas. Lo que me mosquea son los datos de Mulder: Ventas en la subasta, aunque cuando les interesa, ocultan operaciones.

Habría que ver los movimientos de primera hora de la mañana. No sería de extrañar provocar una desbandada de pequeños para luego subir.

Para los que hacen intras...mañana puede haber unos movimientos suculentos.
Señor pollastre ponga a su niña a trabajar a destajooooo.

P.D. Habrá que estar atento a los niveles que sujetan, como siempre justo antes de las ventas automáticas.


----------



## Kujire (30 Ago 2010)

*Bn: Nyse*

market on panic mode

skynet on control

flashcrash triggers on​


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2010)

A lo tonto lo han bajado más de un 1%

Ahora si que deberiamos visitar los 1030 por lo menos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ago 2010)

tengo unos cortitos vestidos de azul con su canestilla y su canesu laralaralarala 

Mañana veo mi cuenta subiendo......subiendo....subiendo....


----------



## Abner (30 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, yo escribo esto en la consola:
> 
> ```
> ./charter.py -V vIBEX -C 1m -N 2000
> ...



Agggh, mis ojos!!!! python, qué ajco, arg, no, lenguajes no fuertemente tipeados, noooo, malo, malo, el amo es malo, sucios hobbits!!!. 
Sólo falta que alguien me diga que hace barrabasadas de estas en java****** y me entero de dónde está el servidor del foro y le prendo fuego para que no se propaguen estas herejías.....


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Agggh, mis ojos!!!! python, qué ajco, arg, no, lenguajes no fuertemente tipeados, noooo, malo, malo, el amo es malo, sucios hobbits!!!.
> Sólo falta que alguien me diga que hace barrabasadas de estas en java****** y me entero de dónde está el servidor del foro y le prendo fuego para que no se propaguen estas herejías.....



Yo lo iba a hacer en C++, pero en python fueron dos tardes, una de las cuales la dediqué a aprender python, ya que jamás había escrito una sola línea de ese lenguaje.

Esto es sólo la gui. Para la play uso lenguajes serios... 



Debianita dijo:


> Interesado, las lineas que aparecen en el volumen ?



Es un indicador experimental de dinero listo/dinero tonto, pero todavía está muy verde... yo no le haría mucho caso.


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Agggh, mis ojos!!!! python, qué ajco, arg, no, lenguajes no fuertemente tipeados, noooo, malo, malo, el amo es malo, sucios hobbits!!!.
> Sólo falta que alguien me diga que hace barrabasadas de estas en java****** y me entero de dónde está el servidor del foro y le prendo fuego para que no se propaguen estas herejías.....




Hoyga, soy un fanático del Perl, más que nada porque es de los pocos lenguajes de ****** que siempre te encontrarás en un sistema serio. Pero he de reconocer que Python es un gran lenguaje, limpio, fácil de aprender, potente y con multitud de librerias.


EDIT: Interesado, asembler x86 

EDIT2: Pollastre se tiene que pillar unos power7, eso es canela fina hoyga.


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, soy un fanático del Perl, más que nada porque es de los pocos lenguajes de ****** que siempre te encontrarás en un sistema serio. Pero he de reconocer que Python es un gran lenguaje, limpio, fácil de aprender, potente y con multitud de librerias.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Interesado, asembler x86



Básicamente C++. Mi idea es hacerme una librería de RNAs propia, porque me temo que con redes feedforward no se consigue gran cosa.

Se sorprendería de la vida que le da al micro escribir unos cuantos opcodes SSE. Hay que saber coger lo mejor de cada herramienta... que esto tiene que ir en tiempo real y mira como ha acabado pollastre.


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Básicamente C++. Mi idea es hacerme una librería de RNAs propia, porque me temo que con redes feedforward no se consigue gran cosa.
> 
> Se sorprendería de la vida que le da al micro escribir unos cuantos opcodes SSE. Hay que saber coger lo mejor de cada herramienta... que esto tiene que ir en tiempo real y mira como ha acabado pollastre.



Cuando aprendí assembler .... los SSE no existian ::, mi assembler de x86 está más que oxidado, en assembler de AVR aun haria cosillas . Las lineas que aparecen en el volumen de su programa que son?

Gracias

EDIT: He visto que lo ha puesto en el otro post, gracias


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Plas plas plas plas plas..... 

plain ol'school, nothin' less!!




Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, yo escribo esto en la consola:
> 
> ```
> ./charter.py -V vIBEX -C 1m -N 2000
> ...


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Es un indicador experimental de dinero listo/dinero tonto




Vade retro... un competidor para mis nombres estrambóticos de módulos... ¿pero cómo es esto posible?


----------



## Abner (30 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Básicamente C++. Mi idea es hacerme una librería de RNAs propia, porque me temo que con redes feedforward no se consigue gran cosa.
> 
> Se sorprendería de la vida que le da al micro escribir unos cuantos opcodes SSE. Hay que saber coger lo mejor de cada herramienta... que esto tiene que ir en tiempo real y mira como ha acabado pollastre.



Entiendo q se refiere a redes de arquitectura recurrente? 

Yo estoy con un tocho de introducción a redes neuronales. Voy a ver si me implemento una de prueba tipo feedforward con backpropagation usando los parallel tasks del. Net framework 4.0. Ya he visto q el metatrader 4 de xtb trae la opción de pasar los ticks a archivo, asi q en plan cutre siempre podré sacar los datos a lo semiautomatico....
8:


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Por cierto, Sr Pollastre podria dar unas pinceladas de que técnicas utiliza en su Ghost in the Gap , nada del otro jueves, simplemente un .... yo utilizaria una red del boltzmann ... ten encuenta que ...   no es nada serio, pero estoy jugando con unas librerias de python, las ffnet haciendo probatinas




arrrgh! mis hojos!! ::::

La estructura Boltzmann es una RNN (recurrente), y ffnet sólo te permite NNs no cíclicas.

Vamos, en lengua vernácula, que ffnet sólo permite redes básicas feedforward. No podrás hacer estructuras Boltzmann con ella... ni nada que huela a recurrente.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Agggh, mis ojos!!!! python, qué ajco, arg, no, lenguajes no fuertemente tipeados, noooo, malo, malo, el amo es malo, sucios hobbits!!!.
> Sólo falta que alguien me diga que hace barrabasadas de estas en java****** y me entero de dónde está el servidor del foro y le prendo fuego para que no se propaguen estas herejías.....



No te ofendas pero pareces un programador novato, ¡leñes! 

Yo soy fanático de python y de los lenguajes fuertemente tipados, empecé con perl pero no había forma de saber que hacía un s-c-r-i-p-t que no habías tocado hace un mes. Ahora con el fuerte tipeado de python y la programación orientada a objetos tocar programas que llevo bastante tiempo sin meterles mano es coser y cantar.

Aparte de lo fácil que es el aprendizaje de python a la vez que potente, el cuello de botella siempre es la bb.dd. y nunca lo que tarda el lenguaje en procesar, es sorprendente lo rápido que va manejando grandísimas series de datos. Como ya he comentado alguna vez vale más la pena cargar un tocho de datos y procesarlos en python que hacer un supermegaquery especializado en sacar lo que quieres.

Y eso que una vez tuve un empleo donde tenía que usar perl con objetos, dios, que horror de lenguaje ::


----------



## Interesado (30 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Entiendo q se refiere a redes de arquitectura recurrente?
> 
> Yo estoy con un tocho de introducción a redes neuronales. Voy a ver si me implemento una de prueba tipo feedforward con backpropagation usando los parallel tasks del. Net framework 4.0. Ya he visto q el metatrader 4 de xtb trae la opción de pasar los ticks a archivo, asi q en plan cutre siempre podré sacar los datos a lo semiautomatico....
> 8:





pollastre dijo:


> arrrgh! mis hojos!! ::::
> 
> La estructura Boltzmann es una RNN (recurrente), y ffnet sólo te permite NNs no cíclicas.
> 
> Vamos, en lengua vernácula, que ffnet sólo permite redes básicas feedforward. No podrás hacer estructuras Boltzmann con ella... ni nada que huela a recurrente.



Lo de las feedforward iba por la librería que decía debianita, pero ya lo ha aclarado pollastre.


----------



## debianita (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> arrrgh! mis hojos!! ::::
> 
> La estructura Boltzmann es una RNN (recurrente), y ffnet sólo te permite NNs no cíclicas.
> 
> Vamos, en lengua vernácula, que ffnet sólo permite redes básicas feedforward. No podrás hacer estructuras Boltzmann con ella... ni nada que huela a recurrente.



Hoyga, he comentado lo del Boltzman porque se que usted utiliza artilleria buena, a diferencia de un servidor que está en pañales en el tema y empieza a jugar 

Mulder objetos con Perl ... ahora sé porque cambio su carrera al trading


----------



## Josh Cluni (30 Ago 2010)

alguien de los presentes usa FFT o wavelet para analizar el mercado?


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2010)

Mis respetos, caballero, si optimiza Ud. porciones críticas de su código no sólo ya en assembler, sino con opcodes SSE.

Básicamente tiene Ud. toda la razón, el realtime lo es todo aquí (no en vano los sistemas HFT "serios" cuestan millones de euros por algo), y yo no tardé demasiado tiempo en agotar un i7 920 con 4+4 cores.

La optimización es el único camino, dado que no tenemos un par de millones de € por ahí sueltos para comprar un hardware que luego podamos desperdiciar programando en .Net 

En mi caso escogí la ruta GPGPU, porque si es Ud. capaz de convertir su aplicación en una MPA (aplicación masivamente paralela), tendría que ver el espectáculo de openCL reportando 480 cores disponibles para ejecutar threads ( 2 tarjetas GTX280, 240 cores cada una).

Eso sí, todavía no funciona en modo GPU, le faltan algunos... er... pequeños detalles ::



Interesado dijo:


> Básicamente C++. Mi idea es hacerme una librería de RNAs propia, porque me temo que con redes feedforward no se consigue gran cosa.
> 
> Se sorprendería de la vida que le da al micro escribir unos cuantos opcodes SSE. Hay que saber coger lo mejor de cada herramienta... que esto tiene que ir en tiempo real y mira como ha acabado pollastre.


----------



## Abner (30 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No te ofendas pero pareces un programador novato, ¡leñes!
> 
> Yo soy fanático de python y de los lenguajes fuertemente tipados, empecé con perl pero no había forma de saber que hacía un s-c-r-i-p-t que no habías tocado hace un mes. Ahora con el fuerte tipeado de python y la programación orientada a objetos tocar programas que llevo bastante tiempo sin meterles mano es coser y cantar.
> 
> ...



Yo es que le tengo un raro tipo de alergia a los lenguajes que permiten hacer cosas raras sin declaraciones como Dios manda. Sobre todo a javas-c-r-i-p-t. Me agarro a mi. Net y a mi visual studio como una lapa. Aunque todo sea dicho, se lo están cargando con la mierda del linq. python ciertamente no lo he tocado. En fin... Me enseñaron a declarar las variables y de ahi no salgo. Decían, los lenguajes dinámicos hacen coger malos vicios...


----------



## Abner (30 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mis respetos, caballero, si optimiza Ud. porciones críticas de su código no sólo ya en assembler, sino con opcodes SSE.
> 
> Básicamente tiene Ud. toda la razón, el realtime lo es todo aquí (no en vano los sistemas HFT "serios" cuestan millones de euros por algo), y yo no tardé demasiado tiempo en agotar un i7 920 con 4+4 cores.
> 
> ...



d'oh


----------



## credulo (30 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Yo es que le tengo un raro tipo de alergia a los lenguajes que permiten hacer cosas raras sin declaraciones como Dios manda. Sobre todo a javas-c-r-i-p-t. Me agarro a mi. Net y a mi visual studio como una lapa. Aunque todo sea dicho, se lo están cargando con la mierda del linq. python ciertamente no lo he tocado. En fin... Me enseñaron a declarar las variables y de ahi no salgo. Decían, los lenguajes dinámicos hacen coger malos vicios...



¿Has probado cython? básicamente es un dialecto de python que permite declarar ciertas variables estáticas. Depués el programa transforma tu código en código c con ciertas interfaces para que el código c pueda llamar a librerías python y viceversa. Está muy bien para optimizar porciones de código y no quieres quemarte mucho la cabeza.



> La estructura Boltzmann es una RNN (recurrente), y ffnet sólo te permite NNs no cíclicas.
> 
> Vamos, en lengua vernácula, que ffnet sólo permite redes básicas feedforward. No podrás hacer estructuras Boltzmann con ella... ni nada que huela a recurrente.



Todavía recuerdo mi primera red con feedforward. Se comportaba peor que una regresión lineal el 90% de las veces.

Me vuelvo a mi método de medias móviles y una moneda cara-cruz ::


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero son todas nuestras, de los cuatro frikis que entramos todos los días, varias veces...



Yo siempre os leo, que me divierto mucho.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

cierto, cierto... me he dado cuenta después de escribir el mensaje, al leer el tuyo del .Net ::::

Pero vamos, tú me has entendido  lo mismo se podría decir para VB, Java... esos lenguajes no proporcionan la rapidez que estos temas requieren. 

Igualmente el tema de las librerías "públicas" (ffnet...) te limitan mucho, y luego ni hablemos de convertirlas total o parcialmente a C, openCL... vamos, que en mi opinión, si quieres algo que funcione tienes que olvidarte de lo que han hecho los demás, y hacer todo el tinglado tú mismo, desde cero. Es la única forma.




Abner dijo:


> d'oh


----------



## Misterio (31 Ago 2010)

Los japoneses se divierten -3%.


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Guanos días,

los futuros del ibex vienen con -100 pips, espero que abrán por encima de 10k para atizarle,
nikkei se deja casi un 3%

Datos:

09:00 España Préstamos Hipotecarios 
09:30 Italia Confianza Empresarial 
09:55 Alemania Informe de Empleo 
10:00 Italia Ventas al por Menor 
10:00 Italia Índice de Precios de Consumo
10:00 España Balanza por Cuenta Corriente 
11:00 Eurozona Informe de Empleo
15:00 EE.UU. Case-Shiller U.S Precios Vivienda Nacional 
15:45 EE.UU. PMI de Chicago
16:00 EE.UU. Confianza Consumidor (Conference Board)
16:00 EE.UU. Encuesta NAPM-Milwaukee

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Los cores del i7 se revuelven inquietos en sus arneses... huelen la sangre de una sesión que se antoja "movidita"....

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/08/31 => GHOST IN THE GAP [ -1.1549881300305982% ] from last CLOSE = 10136.0, target price ==> [10018.930403140099]


Apertura proyectada para hoy por la niña.

Y buenos días!


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Con estos sustos cualquier dia le salta el i7 del socket  El que se quedara corto ayer tiene la jornada solucionada


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2010)

Hoy estaré por aquí... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

A los guanos días!

Parece que nos caemos por el precipicio y no se ve el final, vaya pedazo de gap a la baja en el Stoxx nada más empezar el día y el S&P también está al borde del precipicio.

Si querían sorprender lo han conseguido, desde luego.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si querían sorprender lo han conseguido, desde luego.




yo espero el apocalipsis desde el viernes que fui al banco... y ya están tardando...




quiero comprar barato... 



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los guanos días!
> 
> Parece que nos caemos por el precipicio y no se ve el final, vaya pedazo de gap a la baja en el Stoxx nada más empezar el día y el S&P también está al borde del precipicio.
> 
> Si querían sorprender lo han conseguido, desde luego.



Wanos días. Esto pinta bien.

A mi me han jodido la verdad. Podría estar en verde barra inanimada de carbono y ahora sólo estoy en verde.... Además estaré fuera toda la mañana.... :ouch:

El futuro del SP ya vuelve a acariciar a sus queridos 1038...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo espero el apocalipsis desde el viernes que fui al banco... y ya están tardando...
> 
> quiero comprar barato...



Todos esperamos un apocalipsis, pero para comprar barato hay tiempo, para vender caro parece que no


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos esperamos un apocalipsis, pero para comprar barato hay tiempo, para vender caro parece que no




Creo que es el sueño humedo de todos los foreros. Mi mujer se asusta cuando me levanto sonámbulo por las noches y balbuceo "guano guano ..... uhm ... guano guano"


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Cortos cargados :baba:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Cuidado, cortífagos... no está el canal tan bajista como parece....


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2010)

yo metería largos ahora........


----------



## pyn (31 Ago 2010)

¿Hay algún dato esta mañana? Extrañamente, tras la apertura con gap a la baja en los índices europeos, parece que se esten dando la vuelta lentamente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> guanos días,
> 
> los futuros del ibex vienen con -100 pips, espero que abrán por encima de 10k para atizarle,
> nikkei se deja casi un 3%
> ...




ya lo han puesto


----------



## pyn (31 Ago 2010)

Gracias Lángaro, esto de madrugar tanto no me está sentando muy bien...


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

No se que hacemos aqui, los bonos griegos 10 years dan una rentabilidad > 11 % :XX:

EDIT: Cárpatos :Superávit de la Seguridad Social baja 28,8% interanual en julio

Con el poco margen que tienen hoy por hoy (ya han invertido casi en su totalidad los fondos de la SS en papel hispanistaní) esto puede acabar malamente


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No se que hacemos aqui, los bonos griegos 10 years dan una rentabilidad > 11 % :XX:



Aquí nos divertimos más... tiene más emoción... total, cuál es el riesgo de los bonos griegos... únicamente que haga default el país y te paguen el principal en tarrinas de queso feta? ::


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

Joder...

Debí cerrar ayer, pues me olía este recorte y encima el domingo lo dejé escrito, pero el hecho es que mantenía una misma posición abierta con dos posibles objetivos (a días y a semanas vista) y al final por no elegir tendré que asistir obligatoriamente de nuevo al examen de los soportes. Lo único positivo es que esta vez tengo margen suficiente como para cerrar en verde aunque el precio no aguante, pero me quedaría con ganancias ridículas cuando ayer eran bastante jugosas.

Estamos en un margen estrecho:







Muy importantes los 9.900 del DOW en primera instancia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Con estos sustos cualquier dia le salta el i7 del socket  El que se quedara corto ayer tiene la jornada solucionada



Mientras ayer manteniais tan interesante debate sobre vuestras plays y vuestros programitas yo hacia numeros con lapiz sobre una mesa de marmol..........calculando cuanto mas ganaria hoy  .............me levanto tarde ( madrugar es de pobres ) y compruebo en tiempo real que el azar añade 150 pipos a mi favor en mi saneada y verde cuenta .

Os veo un poco Zapaterizados coño, llevamos meses y meses anunciando que al acabar el verano venia guano del bueno, en estos casos hay que esconder las plays y confiar.

En fin, nos vemos en los ochomiles 



Mulder dijo:


> A los guanos días!
> 
> Parece que nos caemos por el precipicio y no se ve el final, vaya pedazo de gap a la baja en el Stoxx nada más empezar el día y el S&P también está al borde del precipicio.
> 
> *Si querían sorprender lo han conseguido, desde luego*.



a mi no


----------



## pyn (31 Ago 2010)

Un cosa es "confiar" porque se ha hecho un análisis y otra es "confiar" porqueyolovalgo y esto esta muy caro. Así que cuidadín con los "pipos".


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mientras ayer manteniais tan interesante debate sobre vuestras plays y vuestros programitas yo hacia numeros con lapiz sobre una mesa de marmol..........calculando cuanto mas ganaria hoy  .............me levanto tarde ( madrugar es de pobres ) y compruebo en tiempo real que el azar añade 150 pipos a mi favor en mi saneada y verde cuenta .
> 
> Os veo un poco Zapaterizados coño, llevamos meses y meses anunciando que al acabar el verano venia guano del bueno, en estos casos hay que esconder las plays y confiar.
> 
> ...



El hecho es que estamos en zona de soportes con un sentimiento muy bajista entre los inversores, si hay guano, me refiero a una ración de verdad (otro 10% de caída) será para hacer un suelo sólido. Tal y como están las cosas algo así no tendría demasiado sentido, por lo que sigo pensando que esta es zona de rebote más que una catapulta hacia el guano.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mientras ayer manteniais tan interesante debate sobre vuestras plays y vuestros programitas yo hacia numeros con lapiz sobre una mesa de marmol..........calculando cuanto mas ganaria hoy  .............me levanto tarde ( madrugar es de pobres ) y compruebo en tiempo real que el azar añade 150 pipos a mi favor en mi saneada y verde cuenta .
> 
> Os veo un poco Zapaterizados coño, llevamos meses y meses anunciando que al acabar el verano venia guano del bueno, en estos casos hay que esconder las plays y confiar.
> 
> ...




Huy loquemehadissshoooooo !!!

Fíte tú, Marijuani.... el Zulomannnn s'ha levantao una mañana con el pie derecho y ha ganao na menos y na mas que *150* piponasossss ... halaaaa ! Lujo y confort... albornoces y toallas!!

Y dígame, dígame... qué hará con tan opíparo banquete de plusvies? Se irá a por el Ferrari California, siendo conservador en el money management? O apuntará directamente al 458 Italia, poniendo todos sus pipos en el asador?

:XX::XX:

edit: espere, espere, que se me ha olvidado desconectar el [/MODE SARCASM OFF] antes de salir del post, que luego se queda encendido y gasta mucha luz xDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Huy loquemehadissshoooooo !!!
> 
> Fíte tú, Marijuani.... el Zulomannnn s'ha levantao una mañana con el pie derecho y ha ganao na menos y na mas que *150* piponasossss ... halaaaa ! Lujo y confort... albornoces y toallas!!
> 
> ...



jejejeje, hay que ver como os poneis cuando soy yo el que vacilo un poco :XX: , no deberiais tomarme en serio xd.

De todas formas pollastrin no me conformare con esos 150 pipos  quiero maaaaassssssssssssss:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Huy loquemehadissshoooooo !!!
> 
> Fíte tú, Marijuani.... el Zulomannnn s'ha levantao una mañana con el pie derecho y ha ganao na menos y na mas que *150* piponasossss ... halaaaa ! Lujo y confort... albornoces y toallas!!
> 
> ...



Yates, Ferraris...este hombre supera ampliamente a Don Pepito


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Un cosa es "confiar" porque se ha hecho un análisis y otra es "confiar" porqueyolovalgo y esto esta muy caro. Así que cuidadín con los "pipos".



A eso me referia, se han hecho analisis coincidentes por todo el foro, encabezados por el doctor Mulder que aseguraban guano del bueno hasta Noviembre tras pasar un agosto lateral.

El agosto lateral ya lo hemos tenido, veo probable un mes de Septiembre movidito y no precisamente hacia arriba, el efecto 11S tambien puede influir bastante estos dias.

Personalmente intentar adivinar que va a hacer el mercado minuto a minuto lo tego fuera de mi alcance, hecho constatado con numerosas perdidas, de modo que he cambiado a la estrategia del camaron, quedarme quietecito y dejar que me lleve la corriente...........a veces se pasa mal y dan ganas de mandar todo a la mierda.......pero es sumamente gratificante cuando dia tras dia tu cuenta se recupera a pasos agigantados en un suma y sigue poetico


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

Llevamos demasiado tiempo mareando la perdiz como para ver un guano claro... no sé, no sé.

"A ver, a ver, ¿todas las gacelas cortas?, Pepe, sube el IBEX, que ya las hemos vuelto a atrapar"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llevamos demasiado tiempo mareando la perdiz como para ver un guano claro... no sé, no sé.
> 
> "A ver, a ver, ¿todas las gacelas cortas?, Pepe, sube el IBEX, que ya las hemos vuelto a atrapar"



en 9035 cierro cortos y espero para reabrirlos .......espero escapar del corral antes de que lo cierren 

EDITO : Queria decir en 9935


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llevamos demasiado tiempo mareando la perdiz como para ver un guano claro... no sé, no sé.
> 
> "A ver, a ver, ¿todas las gacelas cortas?, Pepe, sube el IBEX, que ya las hemos vuelto a atrapar"



Los leoncios han estado tanteando el mercado y agitando cascabeles 20 pips a ambos lados de la frontera de los 10K. Están recogiendo el "sentimiento de mercado"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

lo malo que tenemos las gacelas es que somos muy asustadizas, el arreon en masa de los que saben en el foro me ha acojonado y he cerrado cortos en 9990.......espero no arrepentirme


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

largo con poca carga en 9990


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo con poca carga en 9990




y SL? Espero que se ponga uno 8:


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (31 Ago 2010)

Buenas, tengo una gacelística pregunta para algún amable experto que tenga a bien en contestar : ¿se puede considerar el gráfico como un indicador de que los leoncios están posicionados más bien al alza, y las gacelas a la baja? Mirando el histórico así lo parece.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una gacelística pregunta para algún amable experto que tenga a bien en contestar : ¿se puede considerar el gráfico como un indicador de que los leoncios están posicionados más bien al alza, y las gacelas a la baja? Mirando el histórico así lo parece.



¿y no será al revés de lo que dices? al menos mirando el gráfico yo veo eso, gacelas subiendo posiciones largas y leoncios subiendo posiciones cortas.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Debí cerrar ayer, pues me olía este recorte y encima el domingo lo dejé escrito, pero el hecho es que mantenía una misma posición abierta con dos posibles objetivos (a días y a semanas vista) y al final por no elegir tendré que asistir obligatoriamente de nuevo al examen de los soportes. Lo único positivo es que esta vez tengo margen suficiente como para cerrar en verde aunque el precio no aguante, pero me quedaría con ganancias ridículas cuando ayer eran bastante jugosas.
> 
> ...



Buenos días
Claca:
Mi visión del DJi es la que tienes con la línea discontinua.La que rompieron con el Hook punch e hicieron nuevos apoyos.Ahora la atacan desde abajo y a ver que pasa.Están jugando con ella.
Los insiders de empresas como Mokosoft ,Banco de Usania,y Pichigroup están vendiendo a saco paco la última semana.

Me voy a comer a un sitio caro.Cumplo 14 años con mi visillera,y se lo merece.Yo también,of course. 
S2
¿Del diamante nada? Debo ser yo el raro


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Claca:
> Mi visión del DJi es la que tienes con la línea discontinua.La que rompieron con el Hook punch e hicieron nuevos apoyos.Ahora la atacan desde abajo y a ver que pasa.Están jugando con ella.
> Los insiders de empresas como Mokosoft ,Banco de Usania,y Pichigroup están vendiendo a saco paco la última semana.
> ...



¡Enhorabuena por esos 14 años!


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena por esos 14 años!



Esa pecatísima, poniendo el punto humano a este hilo de frikis infumables


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y no será al revés de lo que dices? al menos mirando el gráfico yo veo eso, gacelas subiendo posiciones largas y leoncios subiendo posiciones cortas.



Pues me acabas de dejar tieso:8:. Yo interpreto "Large traders" (en verde) incrementando posiciones largas y los "Small" (en rojo) por debajo de la línea del cero, y bajando. En finss


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

cerrados largos en 10015 con + 25 pipos  me encanta ganar corto y largo.........aunque los largos me dan repelus


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Pues me acabas de dejar tieso:8:. Yo interpreto "Large traders" (en verde) incrementando posiciones largas y los "Small" (en rojo) por debajo de la línea del cero, y bajando. En finss



Es cierto, es que el gráfico se ve algo pequeño y uno parece que ya no tiene la misma vista que hace unos años.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

corto again en 10015


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Claca:
> Mi visión del DJi es la que tienes con la línea discontinua.La que rompieron con el Hook punch e hicieron nuevos apoyos.Ahora la atacan desde abajo y a ver que pasa.Están jugando con ella.
> Los insiders de empresas como Mokosoft ,Banco de Usania,y Pichigroup están vendiendo a saco paco la última semana.
> ...



Es difícil encontrar a alguien que nos soporte durante tanto tiempo, así que, enhorabuena 

Sobre el dimamente, un grafiquillo no haría daño a nadie, hombre, y así el hilo queda más bonito.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, es que el gráfico se ve algo pequeño y uno parece que ya no tiene la misma vista que hace unos años.



LASIK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A mi me fue bien 


Está sacado de aquí: Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts
El _pero _que le encuentro es que va con una semana de retraso.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Parece que pasito a pasito el ibex quiere hacer algo no?? como lo veis? bajadas pero muy aburrido el dia al igual que ayer.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2010)

Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Pues me acabas de dejar tieso:8:. Yo interpreto "Large traders" (en verde) incrementando posiciones largas y los "Small" (en rojo) por debajo de la línea del cero, y bajando. En finss



Pulgoso lleva razón
Large traders acumulando.Han cruzado el sesgo con las gacelas.2 semanas consecutivas de acumulación, pero creo que la riada se los va a llevar por delante.
La semana pasada los hedge vendían suavemente.y de momento todos en tablas.


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Ya estoy aquí... que empiece la fiesta.



Mulder dijo:


> Yates, Ferraris...este hombre supera ampliamente a Don Pepito



Ha dicho Yate!!!! :8:







EDIT: Por cierto, uno de mis indicadores todavíaverdeypocofiable, me dice que llevamos toda la mañana de distribución... a ver si acierta.


----------



## Abner (31 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí... que empiece la fiesta.
> 
> 
> Ha dicho Yate!!!! :8:
> ...



y eso qué es lo que significa? que están vendiendo papelón a las gacelas?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que pasito a pasito el ibex quiere hacer algo no?? como lo veis? bajadas pero muy aburrido el dia al igual que ayer.



igual de aburrido que ayer, asi que probablemente haga lo mismo que ayer....largarme con viento fresco y volver a pillar las plusvis mas tarde o mañana 


por hoy ya me he pillado 50 pipos extras batiendo al ibex, asi que no arriesgo mas y me quedo corto no sea que lo tiren como dios manda y yo fuera 


Tenia esperanzas de ver hoy los 9930 pero se resisten los muy cabrones


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Se mueven menos contratos que en la españa de ZP, almenos en el mini. Que sopor


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

yo diria que los maximos de hoy ya los hemos visto.........veamos donde estan esos minimos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Se mueven menos contratos que en la españa de ZP, almenos en el mini. Que sopor



Huele a gacela que apesta......veremos la estampida cuando aparezcan los leones, que nadie se extrañe si vemos el 9800


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo diria que los maximos de hoy ya los hemos visto.........veamos donde estan esos minimos


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> y eso qué es lo que significa? que están vendiendo papelón a las gacelas?



Si, pero aún les queda mecha a los pepones... parece que vamos a seguir mareando la perdiz un tiempo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

Parece que no esta ustec muy de acuerdo con mis apreciaciones 



pollastre dijo:


>


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2010)

Usted no se amilane camarada Zuloman que lo único que habla en este juego es la billetera y, por lo visto, en el último mes la está llenando !!


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

Un rango inferior a los 60 puntos durante toda la sesión... 

PD: 







::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Usted no se amilane camarada Zuloman que lo único que habla en este juego es la billetera y, por lo visto, en el último mes la está llenando !!



cierto, cierto....cuando las cosas van bien sube la autoestima.......pero......la opinion de pollastrin merece la pena oirla 


Diga, diga pollastrin ¿ como lo ve usted ?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

¿hoy toca de nuevo una ración de barbas?


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M1c7itPy3Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Claca dijo:


> Un rango inferior a los 60 puntos durante toda la sesión...
> 
> PD:
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

Que jrande, Claca...
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Claca :Aplauso:

Lástima que este humor solo sea entendido por los 4 hamijos del foro . Rompo una lanza a favor de los frikis del foro. A Pecata siempre se la trata bien, cuando tiene dudas frikis acudimos todos como gacelas al olor del guano 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Un rango inferior a los 60 puntos durante toda la sesión...
> 
> PD:
> 
> ...




jajjajajajaj un funcionario pagafantas :XX:



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hoy toca de nuevo una ración de barbas?



einssssssssssssss ¿ habla hoy el barbas ?? :8: confirmen eso xd que cierro cortos YA :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

* A las 20.00: 

-Lectura de las actas de la reunión de la FED del 10 de agosto. 

Valoración: 5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Todos los mercados esperarán atentos al comunicado para ver que piensa la FED. Los bonos quieren que hablen de inflación controlada y crecimiento débil, y las bolsas de inflación controlada y crecimiento razonable.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Claca :Aplauso:
> 
> Lástima que este humor solo sea entendido por los 4 hamijos del foro . Rompo una lanza a favor de los frikis del foro. A Pecata siempre se la trata bien, cuando tiene dudas frikis acudimos todos como gacelas al olor del guano 8:



Ya sabéis que yo os llamo frikis con todo mi cariño.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cierto, cierto....cuando las cosas van bien sube la autoestima.......pero......la opinion de pollastrin merece la pena oirla
> 
> 
> Diga, diga pollastrin ¿ como lo ve usted ?



Mínimo intradiario proyectado en 9972... giro real en 9964... 8 pips de margen de error... no le digo ná, y se lo digo tó.

Otro asunto será que abriendo los usanos pase algo gordo y nos caigamos, claro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mínimo intradiario proyectado en 9972... giro real en 9964... 8 pips de margen de error... no le digo ná, y se lo digo tó.
> 
> Otro asunto será que abriendo los usanos pase algo gordo y nos caigamos, claro.



y si no es mucho preguntarle pollastrin ¿ y por arriba? 

Lo pregunto mas que nada por que igual aguanto contra viento y marea con mis cortos, me temo que en una de estas salga el tren bala con destino al infierno y me pille en los aseos de la estacion 

Te acabo de hacer caso y he cerrado cortos en 10.000 con + 15 miserables pipos, no obstante preparo cortos again.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y si no es mucho preguntarle pollastrin ¿ y por arriba?
> 
> Lo pregunto mas que nada por que igual aguanto contra viento y marea con mis cortos, me temo que en una de estas salga el tren bala con destino al infierno y me pille en los aseos de la estacion




Si finalmente rompe por arriba, primera parada en 10,091. Segunda parada y proyección de máximo absoluto intradiario, 10,187.


pd: Fran200, vale que estos días no estés trabajando y tal, pero no crees que ya es hora de levantarse y confirmar estos niveles? xDDD


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Jrande Claca, Jrande....

Me avergüenzo de mi falta de sensibilidad hacia lo no friki. Ahora mismo lo arreglo:

Pollastre, ya que sacas el tema de los 458, ¿qué opináis del asunto de los incendios?

Ferrari investiga los incendios del 458 Italia

Estará Ferrari recortado costes, ¿le pido prestado el 458 al vecino unos días y lo vendo, esperando a recomprarlo un par de quilos más barato? :XX:

PD: Todo esto con cariño, Pecata.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

No me jodas... el mejor Ferrari desde el F-40, y aquejado de "combustión espontánea"?

Joderrrr....





Interesado dijo:


> Jrande Claca, Jrande....
> 
> Me avergüenzo de mi falta de sensibilidad hacia lo no friki. Ahora mismo lo arreglo:
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

largo en 9990


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me jodas... el mejor Ferrari desde el F-40, y aquejado de "combustión espontánea"?
> 
> Joderrrr....



Yo le explico, el problema es que hay un inversor que va largo en Aston Martin (por cierto, esos si que son coches de señores y no de macarras : y va quemando ferraris por el bien de sus plusvis.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo le explico, el problema es que hay un inversor que va largo en Aston Martin (por cierto, esos si que son coches de señores y no de macarras : y va quemando ferraris por el bien de sus plusvis.



Hoyga, yo soy un fan del Vantage V8, pero su 0-100 en 5 segundos pelones, pues como que se queda algo corto para lo que se estila hoy en día a esos niveles...

Sin llegar al macarrismo, un 4,0 - 4,2 secs hubiera sido "le plus du monde" ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pollastrin, espero con pollastrica ansiedad su prevision de objetivos por arriba 

mas que nada para cerrar largos y abrir cortos , ya sabe que no me siento comodo estando largo ni cuando gano


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastrin, espero con pollastrica ansiedad su prevision de objetivos por arriba
> 
> mas que nada para cerrar largos y abrir cortos , ya sabe que no me siento comodo estando largo ni cuando gano




Cuente Ud. 6 posts hacia atrás desde el último suyo, y encontrará lo que busca.

Sin duda, su 50º cumpleaños nos recuerda a todos que, a ciertas edades, la vista comienza a declinar


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Pongo esto porque igual es de interes del hilo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-anglo-irish-anuncia-perdidas-colosales.html


----------



## aksarben (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, yo soy un fan del Vantage V8, pero su 0-100 en 5 segundos pelones, pues como que se queda algo corto para lo que se estila hoy en día a esos niveles...
> 
> Sin llegar al macarrismo, un 4,0 - 4,2 secs hubiera sido "le plus du monde" ::



Entonces el Vantage V12 es su amigo .


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Entonces el Vantage V12 es su amigo .



¡No, por cierto! ¿Ha visto Ud. el capó supermacarra que le han puesto, con esas branquias de tiburón al más puro estilo tuning aftermarket?

Si alguien me garantiza el V12 con el capó normal del V8, entonces hay "deal"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuente Ud. 6 posts hacia atrás desde el último suyo, y encontrará lo que busca.
> 
> Sin duda, su 50º cumpleaños nos recuerda a todos que, a ciertas edades, la vista comienza a declinar



46 recien cumplidos el 11 de agosto pollastrin 

Y parece que no entendio bien mi post, digo que "espero con pollastrica ansiedad ( *que se cumpla* ) su prevision  ya que largo no estoy como do NI GANANDO 

¿ lo pilla ustec pollastrin ??


----------



## aksarben (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡No, por cierto! ¿Ha visto Ud. el capó supermacarra que le han puesto, con esas branquias de tiburón al más puro estilo tuning aftermarket?
> 
> Si alguien me garantiza el V12 con el capó normal del V8, entonces hay "deal"



Ciertamente es pelín macarra. Pero claro, uno es fan del DB9 Sports Pack, así que tiende a algo más clásico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

me he acojonado de estar largo y he vuelto a cerrar con + 15 pipos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

largo de nuevo en 9995


----------



## Abner (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me jodas... el mejor Ferrari desde el F-40, y aquejado de "combustión espontánea"?
> 
> Joderrrr....



mmmmm, esa era la opinión de Jeremy Clarkson en el último episodio disponible de Top Gear. No me diga que es ustec también fan de la serie.... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2010)

Buenos mediodías... 

Estamos anclados entre los fibos 38,2% y 50% del último tirón alcista del Ibex (897x-1095x). Parece mentira que en un mes hayamos subido 2000 puntos, tal y como están las cosas... :|

fibo38,2% 10200
fibo50% 9965

Máximo de ayer 10211 y mínimo de hoy 9964, por donde salga saldrá con fuerza...

Saludos...

PD: Yo esta mañana he cerrado cortos en 9995 y he abierto largos en 9990 con SL 9955, me he ido 3 horas y he vuelto con todo en el mismo sitio, hay días que más vale no estar delante del ordenador... 
PD2: Buenísimas las tiras cómicas de claca, sigue así! :Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo de nuevo en 9995



A ver si nos animamos a hacer el juego que propuse el otro día, de ver quien llega primero a 1000 puntos en el Ibex, aunque creo que Zuloman nos haría buscar el segundo puesto... 

Felicidades por el trading de las últimas sesiones! :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Abner dijo:


> mmmmm, esa era la opinión de Jeremy Clarkson en el último episodio disponible de Top Gear. No me diga que es ustec también fan de la serie.... ienso:



Yo es que realmente pienso así... y mira que yo al 430 no le hacía ascos  pero el 458 es una obra de arte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si nos animamos a hacer el juego que propuse el otro día, de ver quien llega primero a 1000 puntos en el Ibex, aunque creo que Zuloman nos haría buscar el segundo puesto...
> 
> Felicidades por el trading de las últimas sesiones! :Aplauso:



pues creo que no me equivoco mucho si digo que ya debo llevar esos + 1000 pipos, o muy cerca le ando 

Llevo corto desde maximos y por encima sumo tradeos con bastante exito ultimamente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues creo que no me equivoco mucho si digo que ya debo llevar esos + 1000 pipos, o muy cerca le ando



El juego es con un solo mini, eh? :fiufiu: Si lo llevas eres el primer ganador del juego! 8:


----------



## Dentalwhite (31 Ago 2010)

¡Hola!

Llevo tiempo siguiendo el hilo, he comprobado que varios forestas están desaparecidos en combate, Luca, DP , HL.

Quien lleva ahora el tema de las faenas en US?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El juego es con un solo mini, eh? :fiufiu: Si lo llevas eres el primer ganador del juego! 8:



vaya putada, pues pierdo el juego, tengo bastantes mas minis que uno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya putada, pues pierdo el juego, tengo bastantes mas minis que uno



No, no pierdes el juego... tú puedes jugar con un mini, con 7, con 3 grandes o con cero (en modo virtual). La gracia es esta...

Zuloman: Entro largo en 9990, cierro con +25. Pues te apuntas 25 puntos.
Zuloman: Entro corto en 9990, cierro con -15. Pues te apuntas -15 puntos.

Cada jugada te resta 5 puntos, el que llega a 1000 puntos gana. No hace falta que sean operaciones reales, es un juego, el que quiera engañar que lo haga, cada cual que haga lo que quiera...

Saludos...


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

Buenos días señores...vamos a ver si desaparece el aburrimiento y pegan el sorpresón de una vez


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

No se hacia donde lo pegaran pero los datos de usa salen algo mejor de lo esperado, claro esta semana toca lo bonito.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2010)

digamos que esl "sorpresón" no podemos saberlo, porque si no, no sería sorpresa, con lo cual, Que sería lo lógico que podría ocurrir????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

cerrados largos en 10020 , + 25 pipos en la mitad del cargador y + 35 pipos en la otra mitad


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

Parte superior de mi canal 10258....la de abajo tocada. Aunque se ha creado una nueva en 9912.


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Estoy en liquidez, no me fio un pelo, sinceramente ni lo veo pa'arriba, ni pa'bajo. Asi que desde la barrera y a subirnos a la ola lo antes posible.

PD: Me dá que el esepe no caerá, pero no tengo huevos a jugarme el dinero :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Ya empieza el movimiendo, el crudo en nada ha recuperado gran parte de la perdida. El euro pepon y los usanos moderando...

Caceria...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

me encanta cuando todas las operaciones salen exitosas 

Voy preparando esos cortos 

Edito: antes me gustaria ver que maximo hace


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

mierda pinchada en un palo 

se me ha acabado la ila del portatil y en este ordenador de la cafeteria no me actualiza posiciones r4 


Pues me voy a por el cargador, dejo una orden de cortos en 10090 por si las moscas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Estos de ahorro.com deben pensar que los datos del ibex los saco de su web y ahora me caducan las coo.kies cada media hora ::

Que nooo, que los saco de Interdin y de yahooo... ::::


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Vaya mezcla de aburrimiento e intriga el dia de hoy. Y ahora con la apertura yanki mas.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Pues yo creo que esta tarde toca guano, es muy poco habitual que el S&P haga un mínimo tan importante como el de hoy en el overnight, creo que lo volverán a 'probar' para desencadenar el pánico gacelístico.

Y mañana ya será otro día.

edito: parece que ya están en ello...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Que ostias esta pasando¿?¿¿


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Indicador de directores de compras de manufacturas de Chicago baja de 62,3 a 56,7 peor de lo esperado que era 57. 

El indicador de empleo baja de 56,6 a 55,5. 

Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja de 64,6 a 55. 

Indicador de precios pagados baja de 58,1 a 57,2. 

Mal dato para las bolsas y bueno para bonos.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

El mundo al reves, ponen la miel.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2010)

Vendo el largo en 10060...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Desde luego no se quedan parcos para saltar stops, aunque la subida ha venido de esto:



> ISM de Nueva York [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Sube de 463,1 a 466,5


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Alquien me puede explicar estos movimientos?? el porque del rebote...


----------



## Dentalwhite (31 Ago 2010)

Parece que el viento ha cambiado.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Dentalwhite dijo:


> Parece que el viento ha cambiado.



No está ud. prestando la debida atención, la razón es que ciertos planetas se han alineado en forma de K ::::


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Bueno señores, confianza mejor de lo esperado...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board	[Imprimir]	



Se esperaba subida de 50,4 a 50,5 y queda en agosto en 53,5 mucho mejor de lo esperado

Tenemos excusa ya??


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Pepon!!!!! sal de ahi!!!! jajajajaja 

Desternillante, vaya montaña rusa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2010)

es posible que el ibex termine en verde??????????????


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Ya les dije, caballeros, que la primera parada era el 10,091 y el techo absoluto proyectado en 10,187.... yo, por mi parte, cierro sesión por hoy :


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2010)

entonces esperamos y abrimos corto en 10170


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces esperamos y abrimos corto en 10170



Coño, Lángaro/Zíngaro, estaba vacilando en plan cachondeo, tipo "yalodecíayoismo"... por Dios, no hagas eso, que de momento la niña ha clavado impecablemente la jornada, pero como se equivoque en el techo absoluto, me voy a sentir tela de culpable!


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

Zuloman, espero que fueras largo esta vez...
Menudo arreón, me ha pillado mientras estaba comiendo.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman, espero que fueras largo esta vez...
> Menudo arreón, me ha pillado mientras estaba comiendo.



Estaba previsto, pecatísima... era inevitable.

(Dónde está la foto del agente Smith? :: )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Lo cierto es que el viernes me dio la impresión de que ya querían subirlo sin llevarse gacelas a bordo (la maniobra del discurso de Bernanke y el anuncio de Japón al poco tiempo eran como para pensar mucho sobre ello), no pudo ser y por eso este lunes plano y este martes asusta-gacelas.

Así era como yo lo veía, aunque pensaba que el lunes sería alcista en el Ibex y con apertura americana también alcista y que le darían la vuelta tras el cierre europeo para hacer más daño con el gap a la baja del martes.

Señores, que la impresora japonesa y americana en paralelo es mucha tela.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Estaba previsto, pecatísima... era inevitable.
> 
> (Dónde está la foto del agente Smith? :: )



Hoyga, pues il dottore esperaba guano.
¿será que es un leoncio jugando al despiste? Hmmmmm ienso:ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

que barbaridad hoygan, en lo que he cargado la pila del portatil me ha entrado la orden de cortos en 10090  ...pollastrin la ha clavado y me ha ahorrado una pasta entre los mete sacas y esta entrada arriba.

Aun asi, me han pillado ¿ quien lo diria? 

Edito : Mulder, otra vez serviste de sentimiento contrario  ( sin acritud eh ) . Bueno, espero que esto se gire antes del cierre, no me gusta ir perdiendo ni unas pocas horas jejjejee


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que barbaridad hoygan, en lo que he cargado la pila del portatil me ha entrado la orden de cortos en 10090  ...pollastrin la ha clavado y me ha ahorrado una pasta entre los mete sacas y esta entrada arriba.
> 
> Aun asi, me han pillado ¿ quien lo diria?
> 
> Edito : Mulder, otra vez serviste de sentimiento contrario  ( sin acritud eh ) . Bueno, espero que esto se gire antes del cierre, no me gusta ir perdiendo ni unas pocas horas jejjejee



Pues ayer la clavé y tengo la sensación de hoy volveré a clavarla en algún momento, ya dije que es muy raro que el S&P haga mínimos o máximos importantes en el overnight y luego no los vuelvan a 'probar'.


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2010)

Los 10150 son magicos le he metido un corto en 145, ya tenia ganas de operar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ayer la clavé y tengo la sensación de hoy volveré a clavarla en algún momento, ya dije que es muy raro que el S&P haga mínimos o máximos importantes en el overnight y luego no los vuelvan a 'probar'.



clavela, clavela usted doctor Mulder  mis cortos en 10090 se lo agradeceran


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

El miedo sigue en la calle

Only 17 per cent of hedge fund managers bullish on S&P 500 | Hedgeweek


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ayer la clavé y tengo la sensación de hoy volveré a clavarla en algún momento, ya dije que es muy raro que el S&P haga mínimos o máximos importantes en el overnight y luego no los vuelvan a 'probar'.



Estoy con usted


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

En soporte hay que comprar o esperar, no importa lo que puede parecer (de hecho por sentimiento contrario deberíamos inclinarnos con máz razón por los largos). 

Ahora, no quiero hacerme muchas ilusiones, pero si el euro supera los 1.276 y el DOW primero los 10.050 y luego los 10.130, los cortos van a tener muy poco que decir.

EUR/USD







DOW (ahora mismo luchando contra la discontinua tras haberse apoyado en los anteriores mínimos y en la bajista que parece trazar la clavicular de un HCHi, si bien no daría mucha importancia a la figura)







Nunca en un rango tan restrecho se decidía tanto...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca en un rango tan restrecho se decidía tanto...



Ultimamente andamos así todos los días...


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ultimamente andamos así todos los días...



¡Es que no hemos salido todavía de ese rango!


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

De momento se puede quedar en sorpresilla, me extrañaba que hubiera una caída fuerte, viendo que algunos ex se habían quedado con alguna posición, aguantando niveles y con cartuchos para meter algo más abajo y aguantar.

Ahora veamos que hacen, están en beneficios y cualquier cosa puede pasar.

P.D. Parece que están realizando, si solo lo hacen con poco volumen el tirón fuerte arriba puede estar al llegar.

Si lanzan todo....9.800

P.D. Para los amantes de los gráficos...estos momentos de parada dan muchas pistas sobre el siguiente nivel a alcanzar. Ya sea arriba o abajo. Esto para los inquietos que les guste investigar.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Sonando en estos momentos "Enterprising Young Men", de Star Trek (2010) a toda hostia, muy apropiada para este momento culmen 

predicción de cierre "as of now", hamijos, usenla como siempre con precaución, a ver si les sirve:

*>req status ; req gig forecast

[sysInfo] 'sandwich' module status => ONLINE
[sysInfo] 'rollerCoaster' module status => ONLINE
[sysInfo] 'hft4p' module status => ONLINE *** EXPERIMENTAL ***
[sysInfo] 'Analisto Futurencio' module status => ONLINE
[sysInfo] 'The Ghost in the Gap' module status => ONLINE
[sysInfo] 'Crazy Ivan' module => OFFLINE *** EXPERIMENTAL ***
[sysInfo] GPGPU bridge status => OFFLINE [pure CPU mode]

[sysInfo] Lock & loaded. Come 'n get some!

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/08/31 ==> CLOSE = [ 1.3% ], target price ==> [10103.75]



>*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento se puede quedar en sorpresilla, me extrañaba que hubiera una caída fuerte, viendo que algunos ex se habían quedado con alguna posición, aguantando niveles y con cartuchos para meter algo más abajo y aguantar.
> 
> Ahora veamos que hacen, están en beneficios y cualquier cosa puede pasar.
> 
> ...



De lo que deduzco que estás ganando pasta hoy, porque a veces no hay quien te saque un bit de información y hoy estás que lo regalas...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)




----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De lo que deduzco que estás ganando pasta hoy, porque a veces no hay quien te saque un bit de información y hoy estás que lo regalas...



No estoy operando, estoy mirando para matar el gusanillo. No puedo tocar nada directa ni indirectamente hasta octubre.

Información sobre niveles y proyecciones, ahora más limitadas que antes, no me las guardo, las doy todos los días.

De todas formas, me mantengo en forma con un simple y anticuado portátil no me voy mucho de los movimientos.::


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No estoy operando, estoy mirando para matar el gusanillo. No puedo tocar nada directa ni indirectamente hasta octubre.
> 
> Información sobre niveles y proyecciones, ahora más limitadas que antes, no me las guardo, las doy todos los días.
> 
> De todas formas, me mantengo en forma con un simple y anticuado portátil no me voy mucho de los movimientos.::




Amos Rafa no me jodas... cambiate el nick a Fran201, por aquello de guardar el anonimato, y así haces un par de trades a título personal sin infringir tu contrato de salida de tus anteriores leoncios :XX::XX:


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Amos Rafa no me jodas... cambiate el nick a Fran201, por aquello de guardar el anonimato, y así haces un par de trades a título personal sin infringir tu contrato de salida de tus anteriores leoncios :XX::XX:



No es tan fácil...:cook:. Por una tontería no te la juegas para siempre, además siempre queda gente con principios. La palabra (aunque haya papeles por medio) es la palabra.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No estoy operando, estoy mirando para matar el gusanillo. No puedo tocar nada directa ni indirectamente hasta octubre.
> 
> Información sobre niveles y proyecciones, ahora más limitadas que antes, no me las guardo, las doy todos los días.
> 
> De todas formas, me mantengo en forma con un simple y anticuado portátil no me voy mucho de los movimientos.::



¿No puedes ni operar con tu propio dinero a título particular?

Qué nivel, Maribel.

Supongo que si la pifias con tu propia pasta y llegas a octubre el primer día de trabajo ya "quemado", no tendría mucha gracia, jojo, que malo soy.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No es tan fácil...:cook:. Por una tontería no te la juegas para siempre, además siempre queda gente con principios. La palabra (aunque haya papeles por medio) es la palabra.




Un hombre de honor en.... ¿los mercados financieros?

Por Tutatis. Cosas increíbles vieres, amigo Sancho. :fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Por cierto, el ibex no acompaña las subidas del sp y acabo de ver un trade de 40 contratos en 10130.

Qué coño, lo pongo:







No sé si eso es mucho realizar o poco.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2010)

Bueno os dejo, salgo de viaje.

Nos vemos por estos lares.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No es tan fácil...:cook:. Por una tontería no te la juegas para siempre, además siempre queda gente con principios. La palabra (aunque haya papeles por medio) es la palabra.



¿y hacer quinielas o jugar a la bonoloto si te dejan?


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, el ibex no acompaña las subidas del sp y acabo de ver un trade de 40 contratos en 10130.
> 
> Qué coño, lo pongo:
> 
> ...



Que me corrija Fran si me equivoco, pero el IBEX lleva aguantando en los 10k como un campeón desde los últimos mínimos (el SP ha hecho ya un triple suelo en 1040 y el IBEX no lo dejan que vuelva a oler los 9800).

Por lo que he visto están tentando a las gacelas a saco, han habido bastantes compras gordas en resistencias para intentar romperlas.

Pero el gacelerío está muy asustado, y no cae en la trampa.

El volumen es todavía bajo, por lo que no me extrañaría que si el SP levanta un poco la cabeza intentaran subirlo de forma más seria (10500), sea como sea cada vez veo más claro que esta farsa tendrá un desenlace muy muy muy bajista.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Que me corrija Fran si me equivoco, pero el IBEX lleva aguantando en los 10k como un campeón desde los últimos mínimos (el SP ha hecho ya un *triple suelo en 1040* y el IBEX no lo dejan que vuelva a oler los 9800).
> 
> Por lo que he visto están tentando a las gacelas a saco, han habido bastantes compras gordas en resistencias para intentar romperlas.
> 
> ...



No habrá cuarta vez.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No habrá cuarta vez.



ienso:8:. Ha sonado a frase del oeste.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

En realidad sólo lo comentaba para que lo subieran, como he observado que diga lo que diga siempre hacen lo contrario.

Pero vamos, que yo sigo defendiendo que esto lo suben, por lo civil o por lo criminal, eso sí, dependiendo de lo cabezonas que sean las gacelas alcistas tendrán que meter más o menos miedo.

Y es que son unos egoístas de cojones, rebañan el plato hasta niveles patéticos, coño, que tiene que quedar algún alcista con ganancias para generar envidia entre el resto de gacelas cuando lleguemos a máximos, luego se quejarán que nadie entra en máximos, pues claro, falta el chulo presumiendo de ganancias largas desde abajo.

Edito, que me faltaba ::::, ahora...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Otro trade de 60 contratos en 10140.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Alaaa haciendo el mono a por maximos. Olé, del tiron.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Otros 50 en 10150.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ienso:8:. Ha sonado a frase del oeste.



Tendré que ponerme un avatar de Clint Eastwood ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Otros 50 en 10170.

50 no, son 100.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Que bonito les esta quedando dios mio. Sonreid para la afoto!!!!! PATATAAA!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Pues si están vendiendo a saco son unas ventas muy raras, porque hacen subir el cotarro, todo será que las están haciendo mientras sube WS, no sé si en realidad tendría que subir más y aprovechan para salirse sin que se note.

Pero yo creo que eran compras arrasando toda la columna de oferta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

Otras 50 en 10175 y ya me empiezo a tirar de los pelos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Jue los alemanes despues del cierre estan palotes.

Nahhh, los yankis tienen ganas de marcha al menos durante un rato, rato que me pirare a darme un garbeo.

Buenas tardes señores.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

400 contratos en los últimos 30 segundos, como se hayan puesto largos lo han hecho con ganas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2010)

El que lo quiera interpretar que lo haga, tal vez lo hayan soltado todo a última hora, no sé:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido algo de volumen pero seguimos con muy poca actividad, no hemos tenido operaciones a las 10, 12, 13, 14 y prácticamente tampoco a las 17, porque solo me sale una a las 17:30 justas. La inmensa mayoría de las operaciones han sido de compra, aunque no hemos tenido demasiadas y las de venta han sido gordas.

En subasta han vuelto a hacer los movimientos más importantes del día pero esta vez con saldo vendedor, me salen 3 movimientos, dos de compra y uno de venta, el de venta ha sido exactamente igual en volumen que los dos de compra, pero si metemos el de las 17:30 justas, sale saldo vendedor en subasta.

Veo mucho paripé que me hace pensar que están haciendo compras o ventas en las 'profundidades' sin que se note mucho. Si miro todas las operaciones de esta semana me sale que el saldo total es vendedor, aunque el lunes hubo un volumen tan bajo que casi no cuenta, de todas formas hoy se han quedado vendidos, así que algo de bajada a partir de ahora si que esperan.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

El examen a los soportes se supera con éxito y encima cerramos con una subidita 0.5%, no me quejo en absoluto, porque esto último ha sido una sorpresa muy agradable.

Como el barbas diga algo bonito, puede que el euro supere su resistencia y las bolsas también, dejando el camino abierto a volver a máximos recientes o hasta superarlos ligeramente, que hay que empapelar a las gacelas que ahora vuelven de vacaciones para tirar más adelante el mercado.

Ya veremos.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si finalmente rompe por arriba, primera parada en 10,091. Segunda parada y proyección de máximo absoluto intradiario, *10,187*.
> 
> 
> pd: Fran200, vale que estos días no estés trabajando y tal, pero no crees que ya es hora de levantarse y confirmar estos niveles? xDDD



::::::::


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ::::::::



Ahora revisaba eso mismo. Madre mía ¡qué precisión! Impresionante :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya les dije, caballeros, que la primera parada era el 10,091 y el techo absoluto proyectado en 10,187.... yo, por mi parte, cierro sesión por hoy :



Y sumen ésta! :8: :8:

IM - PRESIONANTE!!!


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si finalmente rompe por arriba, primera parada en 10,091. Segunda parada y proyección de máximo absoluto intradiario, *10,187.*



Merde !!... ese programa en VB si que está funcionando !!


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2010)

Eso me pasa por escribir sin haber llegado hasta el final (todos estamos alabando lo mismo).

Precisión = *+- 0 pip*


----------



## Abner (31 Ago 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Eso me pasa por escribir sin haber llegado hasta el final (todos estamos alabando lo mismo).
> 
> Precisión = *+- 0 pip*



Estooo, alguien me puede explicar por qué en un CFD basado en el ibex 35 de XTB broker, veo como máximo intradiario 10175???

¿Es algo que debiera preocuparme?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

La banca es guena

*Según el consejero delegado del Santander, se está produciendo una "demonización de la banca", según la cual las entidades financieras son los "chicos malos" que "parecen ser el único obstáculo para una recuperación económica completa".*

Sáenz advierte: atacar a la banca será negativo para la economía - 31/08/10 - 2410651 - elEconomista.es

Sáenz criticó los "mitos" que se han extendido sobre el sector financiero, como que los bancos no quieren prestar dinero porque sus cuentas de resultados son todavía débiles, que el crédito es la "medicina" que necesita la economía, que las entidades deberían estar obligadas a prestar y que están aprovechándose de la actual coyuntura.

"No debemos mirar a los mercados como especuladores", recomendó Sáez, quien defendió que es "razonable" que exijan garantías para prestar dinero a España y que "no hay conspiración" alguna.

Sobre la crisis de deuda en Europa, opinó que las economías periféricas -entre las que ha citado a España, Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal- deben comprometerse a llevar a cabo "planes de ajuste creíbles para reducir el déficit a corto plazo", mientras que el Banco Central Europeo debería llevar a cabo una "política monetaria expansiva".

Según el consejero delegado del Santander, parece "altamente improbable" que como resultado de esta política se produjera un "periodo inflacionario" en la zona del euro, "dado el nivel de desempleo" existente.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

Dale, barbas, dale


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2010)

Yo me he salido hoy del SP.

El movimiento de hoy ha sido bastante feo para el corto. Iba muy cargado y las plusvas me quemaban.

Espero pillarla por los 1070 o así.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2010)

La mayoría de los miembros de la Fed considera que el banco central debería considerar adoptar nuevas medidas de estímulo si la recuperación económica se debilita más, según las Actas de la última reunión del organismo, celebrada el 10 de agosto, que han sido publicadas hoy.

Así, la Fed ha acordado reinvertir lo recaudado con las ventas de activos ligados a hipotecas en bonos del Tesoro estadounidense.

Sin embargo, algunos de los miembros del Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto del banco se mostraron en contra, al considerar que el impacto de las medidas puede ser muy pequeño y que lo único que haría sería mandar un mensaje erróneo sobre el compromiso de la Fed para normalizar antes o después sus políticas.

...ahora sólo falta Kuji soltando las palabras rositas favoritas..


----------



## @@strom (31 Ago 2010)

Nuevo minimo del $sox en los 307 puntos.


----------



## Misterio (31 Ago 2010)

Los americanos querían oír que se va a dar a la impresora ya, no que se va a dar si empeora la situación, no se, empieza a oler mal eso de "ya lo haremos".


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Los americanos querían oír que se va a dar a la impresora ya, no que se va a dar si empeora la situación, no se, empieza a oler mal eso de "ya lo haremos".



Llevan con el "ya lo haremos" desde Julio.
¿Han llegado al limite? .0 quizá creen que no servirá de nada...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Llevan con el "ya lo haremos" desde Julio.
> ¿Han llegado al limite? .0 quizá creen que no servirá de nada...



En esa reflexion llevo yo precisamente desde julio y no consigo sacar nada en claro...

No apto para gente con problemas de sueño.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

Parece que a la FED ya se le está viendo el plumero y no engaña a nadie con su discurso rancio, tenemos little guano para cenar.


----------



## Interesado (31 Ago 2010)

Lo de la FED es palozanahorismo en estado puro.

No les hace falta meter pasta, dicen que la van a meter y todos se ponen a comprar (especialmente muchos osos que tienen el orto dolorido desde la última subida).

Cada vez veo más claro el guano....


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Que hijos de puta, lo han lebantado a ultima hora. Capullines.

Vaya subida despues del cierre no?? alguna explicacion?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2010)

Han salido de caza a por osos.

Se olía a distancia después de los movimientos de los últimos días.

La tendencia sigue siendo bajista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ago 2010)

ay pollastrin de mis amores  gracias a ti no se me ha quedado una cara de tonto monumental.

Te hice caso y cerre mis cortos ganandome ese gap bajista en su totalidad, aluego jugeteando con largos suma y sigue......y al final abri los cortos en 10090 

Cualquiera podria pensar que deberia estar enfadado por ir palmando en esta ultima operacion, pero no :no:, estoy encantado de haberme librado anteriormente sin que me haya costado ni un centimo e incluso ganando algo.

Mañana guano y a recuperar mas, eso si, tendre muy en cuenta a tu niña bonita 

El doctor mulder tambien esta muy acertado para sentimiento contrario :XX: ( no te enfades eh Mulder, es que ultimamente parece que te han echado mal de ojo bursatil, eso nos pasa a todos, asi que a seguir trabajando y nada de desanimarse  )


ah, pollastrin contesta cualquier cosa para que pueda darte otro thanks :Aplauso:


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2010)

Bueno chavales, ¿como lo veis para mañana? Bernie esta inquieto y las bolsas tiemblan. Leyendo detenidamente las noticias sobre la FED estoy aun mas intrigado pero me da la sensacion de que no tienen demasiados cartuchos para actuar. Cosa mia.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ay pollastrin de mis amores  gracias a ti no se me ha quedado una cara de tonto monumental.
> 
> Te hice caso y cerre mis cortos ganandome ese gap bajista en su totalidad, aluego jugeteando con largos suma y sigue......y al final abri los cortos en 10090
> 
> ...



En realidad la jugada de Ud. que me puso los pelos como escarpias fue cuando posteó "que voy volaaaandoooo, cargando coooortossss!!" en los 9,975 , nada menos que en el suelo de todo el canal intradiario :fiufiu:

Afortunadamente encontré a tiempo el gif animado del facepalm de Star Trek 

Tenga cuidado ahí fuera...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ay pollastrin de mis amores  gracias a ti no se me ha quedado una cara de tonto monumental.
> 
> Te hice caso y cerre mis cortos ganandome ese gap bajista en su totalidad, aluego jugeteando con largos suma y sigue......y al final abri los cortos en 10090
> 
> ...



No es que me hayan echado mal de ojo es que estamos tremendamente laterales y lo mio es seguir tendencias, los movimientos que están haciendo estos días no tienen lógica desde un punto de vista tendencial.

Mañana es día 1 y deberíamos subir, pero seguro que lo que hacen es empezar con gap alcista y durante la sesión lo tiran.

Para el día 2 tengo previsto que pase algo gordo pero no me atrevo a decir si será algo gordo alcista o bajista. Sin ánimo de concluir nada, es muy probable que el guano esté cerca pero que antes nos lleven a hacer un máximo para putearnos a todos y luego ponerse a bajar como bestias cuando nadie se lo espere.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2010)

Zuloman dándole palmaditas de estímulo a Mulder... yo pensé que ya no me quedaba nada para ver en este foro ! 

Maldito Zuloman !!, ahora avisa sus operaciones luego que las ha cerrado... y gana en todas !!


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2010)

No se pierda los próximos capítulos:

- Zuloman con 300 pipos arriba palmeando afectuosamente a Pollastre.

- Zuloman con 1000 pipos arriba dando consejos a Fran.

- Zuloman con 2000 pipos en la buchaca, abre su Blog "Zulomaneando con el Ibex" y desbanca al blog de Kujire.

- Zuloman llega a los 5000 pipos y Cárpatos le abre una sección exclusiva en su Web y le hace prologar su próximo libro.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> No se pierda los próximos capítulos:
> 
> - Zuloman con 300 pipos arriba palmeando afectuosamente a Pollastre.
> 
> ...




Yo siempre lo he dicho, eso es lo que me encanta de Zulomannnn: honesto y deprimido en la derrota, pero automáticamente eufórico y "vacilón" en la victoria


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

Ghost in the Gap marca apertura en el entorno de 10,260 para hoy.

En USA hay mofa, befa y cachondeo con el discurso del Viernes de Bernie. Parece ser que ya no le creen ni los gatos.

Por lo demás, todo sin novedad.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Me encanta este hilo.
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Lo de la bolsa ya, es lo de menos.

Buenos días, y tal.


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días







Por si hay pull y eso


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Los 240 son un hueso durísimo de roer y no deberían caer fácilmente. Será necesario ayuda, creo yo, por lo que antes podríamos asistir a un tramito majete a la baja.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días 
Dax en rojo
S2


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Y ahí lo tenemos...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,
seguimos laterales 10240-9950, a ver por donde salimos hoy, aunque si Mulder dice que es mañana el día gordo, quizás hoy nos mantengan en el mismo rango.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

A mi ayer me mosqueó bastante el cierre del Mini SP500.

Casi a las 22:00, se movieron más de 200.000 contratos en 2 minutos, volumen entre 2 y 2,5 veces lo que se suele mover en barras de 1 minuto cerca de los cierres. Cerca de un soporte importante y con lo que ha caído en el último mes me parece algo mosqueante.

En el blog podéis ver dos gráficos.

O.M.D., ¿Maniobras orquestales en la oscuridad del SP? | Opciones y Futuros

Me da la impresión de que van a dar un susto a los bajistas. Veremos al final si es así o no...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

El stoxxx a punto de cerrar el gap y el ibex sigue en los 10200.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Ayer en el cierre del sp hicieron un movimiento de compra muy fuerte. 

El gap de esta mañana en europa tiene (parece que tenía) mucha pinta de fake.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

La causa del aumento del volumen y el subidón a última hora del SP anoche, en mi opinión, es muy clara.

ESPANTADA DE GACELAS AL CIERRE DEL SP. 

Voy a poner la secuencia completa:

Viernes.- Susto bajista durante el discurso de Bernanke, ven que las gacelas se apartan, lo remontan inmediatamente, por desgracia, las gacelas no se rinden y vuelven a subir a bordo antes del cierre. Qué fastidio para las manos fuertes.

Lunes.- Los japoneses anuncian impresora y Q.E al estilo del año 2004, para echarse a temblar, si tan falsa es la amenaza de hiper-printing de Bernanke, ¿por qué se ponen nerviosos ahora los japos con el yen al alza frente al dólar, si lleva así ya bastante tiempo...?

Jornada plana asusta gacelas, yo pensaba que iban a subirlo para tirarlo tras el cierre europeo y gap a la baja el martes.

Martes.- Gap a la baja como estaba previsto pero sin jornada alcista el lunes. Toda la sesión remoloneando para acabar con subidas al cierre en Europa.

En USA cierre casi plano con ESPANTADA DE GACELAS.

Es decir, escenario como les gusta a las manos fuertes para subir y dejar a las gacelas atrás.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La causa del aumento del volumen y el subidón a última hora del SP anoche, en mi opinión, es muy clara.
> 
> ESPANTADA DE GACELAS AL CIERRE DEL SP.
> 
> ...



Interesante. Puede ser que vayan por ahí los tiros.

Desde luego, después de 6 días de lateralidad absoluta y aburrida, por donde rompan se va a ir a saco...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad la jugada de Ud. que me puso los pelos como escarpias fue cuando posteó "que voy volaaaandoooo, cargando coooortossss!!" en los 9,975 , nada menos que en el suelo de todo el canal intradiario
> 
> Afortunadamente encontré a tiempo el gif animado del facepalm de Star Trek
> 
> Tenga cuidado ahí fuera...




jejjeeje, pues estaba convencido de que ni resistencias ni leches y que nos caiamos con todo el equipo......de repente oi una voz de una niña que me decia 10090......10187..... se asemejo a una aparicion de la virgen maria y no me atrevi a importunarla  .

Gracias pollastrin, a veces uno se endiosa y se acaba pensando que va a acertar siempre........normalmente acto seguido su cuenta le demuestra lo grave de su error 



Mulder dijo:


> No es que me hayan echado mal de ojo es que estamos tremendamente laterales y lo mio es seguir tendencias, los movimientos que están haciendo estos días no tienen lógica desde un punto de vista tendencial.
> 
> Mañana es día 1 y deberíamos subir, pero seguro que lo que hacen es empezar con gap alcista y durante la sesión lo tiran.
> 
> Para el día 2 tengo previsto que pase algo gordo pero no me atrevo a decir si será algo gordo alcista o bajista. Sin ánimo de concluir nada, es muy probable que el guano esté cerca pero que antes nos lleven a hacer un máximo para putearnos a todos y luego ponerse a bajar como bestias cuando nadie se lo espere.



Mulder, no te hagas mala sangre xd , mira como he animado el foro sustituyendo en funciones a Tonuel ahora que parece depre :XX:



Nico dijo:


> Zuloman dándole palmaditas de estímulo a Mulder... yo pensé que ya no me quedaba nada para ver en este foro !
> 
> Maldito Zuloman !!, ahora avisa sus operaciones luego que las ha cerrado... y gana en todas !!





Nico dijo:


> No se pierda los próximos capítulos:
> 
> - Zuloman con 300 pipos arriba palmeando afectuosamente a Pollastre.
> 
> ...




jajjajjajajajjaja, muy bueno, muy muy bueno :XX::XX:

ah, intuyo que pone usted en duda que mis operaciones posteadas sean ciertas, compruebe los valores cuando posteo y vera que estan exactamente donde digo, bueno puede haber + - 5 o 10 pipos si se mueven rapido mientras posteo.

Ademas, no creo que nadie en este foro haya posteado mas operaciones ruinosas que yo, lease gap, urbas zeltia etc etc.......eso sin contar la megapillada que me dieron con largos cuando se fue a los infiernos :S

quiero decir que no me importa reconocer cuando las cosas me salen mal, hasta ahora casi siempre.........pero si que disfruto, y mucho, cuando me salen bien......algun dia tenia que pasar 



pollastre dijo:


> Yo siempre lo he dicho, eso es lo que me encanta de Zulomannnn: honesto y deprimido en la derrota, pero automáticamente eufórico y "vacilón" en la victoria



Si, jejjejej, que bien me conoces, mi humor es bastante variable en lo que a la bolsa se refiere, es lo q1ue tenemos los ludopatas


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2010)

No Zuloman !!, mi frase no va de "duda" sino de "envidia". Con esa tasa de aciertos, si avisa antes nos forramos todos !! 

Pero, como avisa DESPUES, nos quedamos aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Corto 10225 SL 10245, vamos a probar esos máximos... 

Saludos...

Edito: He bajado el SL para cubrir comisiones y justo lo han llevado hasta ahí, en fin... a buscar otra entrada...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

No sé si estos gráficos ayudan o molestan, si eso pongo alguno más por la tarde (si molestan). ::


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, no te hagas mala sangre xd , mira como he animado el foro sustituyendo en funciones a Tonuel ahora que parece depre :XX:



No me hago mala sangre, pero estos días están haciendo movimientos muy tontos que ya empiezan a ser algo cargantes. El lunes se subió bajando y el martes se bajó subiendo, es tan así que ya he acertado el movimiento de hoy (al menos de momento) gap al alza para luego bajar.

Se que está muy próximo un gran y durísimo movimiento bajista, pero durará poco y acabará repentinamente para volver a estar laterales-alcistas de nuevo.

Que alguien recuerde estas palabras dentro de unos días....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> No Zuloman !!, mi frase no va de "duda" sino de "envidia". Con esa tasa de aciertos, si avisa antes nos forramos todos !!
> 
> Pero, como avisa DESPUES, nos quedamos aplaudiendo con las orejas.



estas bastante loco si me sigues en mis operaciones, pero bueno, si quieres hacerlo puedes, fijate que cuando posteo entradas y salidas suele estar aun en el valor que posteo o muy cerca ( lo que decia + - 5 o 10 pipos maximo ).

No obstante, insisto en lo suicida de tu actitud  ...... es mucho mas sensato hacer lo que diga Fran, la niña de pollastrin, Mulder ( exceptuando estos ultimos dias que lo ideal es hacer lo contrario  ), claca etc etc .

Lo mio es una racha de suerte, lo de ellos es estudio


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

Canal intradiario:







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No me hago mala sangre, pero estos días están haciendo movimientos muy tontos que ya empiezan a ser algo cargantes. El lunes se subió bajando y el martes se bajó subiendo, *es tan así que ya he acertado el movimiento de hoy (al menos de momento) gap al alza para luego bajar.*
> Se que está muy próximo un gran y durísimo movimiento bajista, pero durará poco y acabará repentinamente para volver a estar laterales-alcistas de nuevo.
> 
> Que alguien recuerde estas palabras dentro de unos días....



el caso es que tus prediccionmes suelen coincidir con mis deseos....y cada vez que los posteas me dan un zas en toda la boca, cuando dijiste lo subrayado estabamos en minimos......fue postear tu e irnos casi a maximos de nuevo .......aun asi doctor Mulder creo que todo se debe a la mala suerte no a malos analisis 

Por cierto, Dios te oiga en todo lo que dices, voy en el mismo barco........pero mejor si no lo gritas mucho por si la bruja gafe esa 

EDITO: Parece que ahora empieza a bajar otra vez, a ver si cuando me meto contigo te saco el mal de ojo jejjejejeje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Pollastrin ¿ que te dice tu niña bonita para hoy ? . Y tu Fran ¿como lo ves ?

Yo pienso como Mulder que al final caemos, en cualquier caso me estare quietecito por 2 razones :

1.- No me quiero perder el guano que intuyo en breve

2.- Hoy viajo de vuielta al infierno del trabajo y la rutina, se acabo " vacaciones en el mar "


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el caso es que tus prediccionmes suelen coincidir con mis deseos....y cada vez que los posteas me dan un zas en toda la boca, cuando dijiste lo subrayado estabamos en minimos......fue postear tu e irnos casi a maximos de nuevo .......aun asi doctor Mulder creo que todo se debe a la mala suerte no a malos analisis
> 
> Por cierto, Dios te oiga en todo lo que dices, voy en el mismo barco........pero mejor si no lo gritas mucho por si la bruja gafe esa
> 
> EDITO: Parece que ahora empieza a bajar otra vez, a ver si cuando me meto contigo te saco el mal de ojo jejjejejeje



No se han superado los máximos, así que lo del gap al alza y bajista el resto del día siguen en pie, más todavía teniendo en cuenta que la predicción es de ayer


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No se han superado los máximos, así que lo del gap al alza y bajista el resto del día siguen en pie, más todavía teniendo en cuenta que la predicción es de ayer



chiiisssstttttttt deje de provocar a la meiga xd , ya estaba recortando y fue postear usted y.... 

A ver si la niña y fran opinan igual y asi viajare mucho mas tranquilo, yo pienso lo mismo que tu, incluido un fuerte guano de aqui a poco, difiero en eso de que sea corto, pienso q1ue sera bastante continuo hasta Noviembre , justo antes del rally de reyes .

Vamos que corto hasta que me arruine o me forre


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Trade más alto desde las 9:30, 50 contratos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Ya no pongo más que me mareo de tanto cambiar de pantalla:


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Ahi ahi rozando maximos. Que tensionnnn.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

El Ibex en 1030x tiene su gran test...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No se han superado los máximos, así que lo del gap al alza y bajista el resto del día siguen en pie, más todavía teniendo en cuenta que la predicción es de ayer



!!! que te calles Karmeleeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! 

hacia el infinito y mas alla, pues como no pare en 9287 directos al 9500 ::


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! que te calles Karmeleeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!
> 
> hacia el infinito y mas alla, pues como no pare en *9287 directos al 9500 *::



¿einnnnnnn?


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿einnnnnnn?



+1, no sé si tanto y*te le ha trastocado...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Joder no se pondran ahora en "Lateral" mode toda la mañana...

Edito: otro que habla y sube el pan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿einnnnnnn?





aksarben dijo:


> +1, no sé si tanto y*te le ha trastocado...



Mi unica esperanza es que pollastrin esta muy callado, eso me hace intuir que la niña bonita le dice que caemos al final, tambien me agrada que fran no diga lo contrario.

Pues si, si superamos el 9287-9300 ( psicologico ) creo que viene pepon con todo el cargador.......espero que no :ouch:


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Vamos a probar los 10305.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mi unica esperanza es que pollastrin esta muy callado, eso me hace intuir que la niña bonita le dice que caemos al final, tambien me agrada que fran no diga lo contrario.
> 
> Pues si, si superamos el 9287-9300 ( psicologico ) creo que viene pepon con todo el cargador.......espero que no :ouch:



Zulo, estamos en los 102xx ahora mismo, los 9000... será en octubre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Vamos a probar los 10305.



::fiufiu::S:X:cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zulo, estamos en los 102xx ahora mismo, los 9000... será en octubre.



ups :: me ha traicionado el subconsciente , 10287 queria decir


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

primera tentativa, y espero que ultima, tocado el 10288 en el gordo del ibex y vuelta atras !!!!!alejate de mi satanas !!!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)




----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



¿subidas con volumen?


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Te aviso de que yo tengo varias órdenes hoy de más de 100 contratos, aunque lo mio es el futuro del Ibex grande.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Te aviso de que yo tengo varias órdenes hoy de más de 100 contratos, aunque lo mio es el futuro del Ibex grande.



Y lo de BL también es el Ibex grande, ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿subidas con volumen?



Mmmmm, no sé, el último subidón de volumen me ha parecido que han colocado papel, fíjate que cuando más volumen le meten se queda plano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Sí, es el Ibex grande, pero los tics son cada 15 segundos, creo que Mulder lo tiene configurado cada 60 segundos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

si tuviera mas pasta abriria cortos con stop en 9310-9315 8:

Mucho que ganar y poco que perder


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si tuviera mas pasta abriria cortos con stop en *9310-9315* 8:
> 
> Mucho que ganar y poco que perder



Y dale... :8::8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si tuviera mas pasta abriria cortos con stop en 9310-9315 8:
> 
> Mucho que ganar y poco que perder



Hombre, si yo pudiera abrir posiciones en 9300 ahora elegiría largos, no es por nada... ::

O tu broker te está estafando con el tiempo real o te está dando los datos adelantados de Fran.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2010)

Mi sensación -más política que otra cosa- es que tienen que darle una bajada jugosa en estos días (no más allá de fines de Septiembre) para luego irlo subiendo con ganas para las elecciones de Noviembre en USA.

No creo que Obama tenga ganas de llegar a las elecciones intermedias JUSTO con una caida importante de las bolsas en la mano.

Por otro lado, existe la posibilidad de que la "mano mágica" mantenga un lateral de largo plazo en el rango (SP) de los 1040 - 1110 o por allí para, a medida que se acercan las elecciones, darle a la matraca con una disparada de los índices hacia el cielo.

Por supuesto, luego de las elecciones que se haga cargo Batman y Bernanke de sostener los índices... aunque, puede que algunos tengan la esperanza de que con esta estrategia (lateral mágico y subida) pueden conseguir dos objetivos:

a) Que finalmente llegue la recuperación y las bolsas sustenten la manipulación en base a realidades.

b) Que Mulder, tras semanas lateral, desista de operar y en un arrebato de furia incendie las dos impresoras de matriz de puntos que aún conserva al lado del monitor de fósforo verde con el que proyecta sus cifras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmmmm, no sé, el último subidón de volumen me ha parecido que han colocado papel, fíjate que cuando más volumen le meten se queda plano.



+1 , creo que han hecho maximos cazagacelas y que lo tiraran ( Mulder ni pio eh  ) aunque los stops son IMPRESCINDIBLES por si los 10500


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> b) Que Mulder, tras semanas lateral, desista de operar y en un arrebato de furia incendie las dos impresoras de matriz de puntos que aún conserva al lado del monitor de fósforo verde con el que proyecta sus cifras.



Yo creo que todavía tengo que tener cosas de estas en el trastero de casa de mis padres... puedo forrarme con vosotros...

Voy a buscar el Amstrad, a ver si sigue por ahí.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Buenos días....por fin en casa.

La parte alta del canal que di ayer ya ha sido alcanzada y superada.

Nuevos niveles preparándose.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hombre, si yo pudiera abrir posiciones en 9300 ahora elegiría largos, no es por nada... ::
> 
> O tu broker te está estafando con el tiempo real o te está dando los datos adelantados de Fran.



la segunda tanda de cortos la abri en 10280, lo que digo es que he puesto stop en 10315 , que susceptible 

de todas formas no las tengo todas conmigo, quizas debi cerrar en 10260 cuando pude y abrocharme esos 20 pipos del ala 

EDITO : Ahora que toca los 10285 le meteria mas cortos si tuviera mas pasta, a pesar del riesgo creo que hay mas que ganar que perder, eso si con stop y preparado para palmar sin traumas.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días....por fin en casa.
> 
> La parte alta del canal que di ayer ya ha sido alcanzada y superada.
> 
> Nuevos niveles preparándose.....





Bendita, si se lo pedimos todos, igual nos cuenta más cosas...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Recuerdo que por algún sitio, dejé colgado un 10.300 y todavía no se había tocado ni había quedado anulado. Un poco tarde pero está aquí. 

P.D.Creo que el viernes dejé ese nivel.

HOMBRES DE POCA FE


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

preparando el orto por si me saltan el stop :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> preparando el orto por si me saltan el stop :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí, es el Ibex grande, pero los tics son cada 15 segundos, creo que Mulder lo tiene configurado cada 60 segundos.



No, es cada 30 segundos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


>



aun no me la han metido pero el negrata esta llamando a mi puerta, asoma algo parecido a una morcilla por la rendija !!! madre mia es enorme!ª!! :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Recuerdo que por algún sitio, dejé colgado un 10.300 y todavía no se había tocado ni había quedado anulado. Un poco tarde pero está aquí.
> 
> P.D.Creo que el viernes dejé ese nivel.
> 
> HOMBRES DE POCA FE



Y habías hablado también del 10330, si mal no recuerdo.

Creo que pecata tenía razón, sigue subiendo. De todas formas no va ni mucho menos en plan "alegre", van con pies de plomo, será que están cuidando a los cortos para que cierren lo más arriba posible.

Si le metes 50 puntos de golpe se espantan todos los cortos, están en plan "gota china".


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Ahora mismo lo que comenté ayer...parada para cafelito y preparan los niveles.

A revisar gráficos y muy importante, el volumen.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y habías hablado también del 10330, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> Creo que pecata tenía razón, sigue subiendo. De todas formas no va ni mucho menos en plan "alegre", van con pies de plomo, será que están cuidando a los cortos para que cierren lo más arriba posible.
> 
> Si le metes 50 puntos de golpe se espantan todos los cortos, están en plan "gota china".



Desde luego, que el volumen de contratos en el ibex grande no es terrible, van de 4 en 4, de 5 en 5, nada de órdenes de 20 o 30 como antaño... en 10300 si que había unas cuantas más, pero quizás eran stops, no sé.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, es cada 30 segundos.



Entonces era eso, las operaciones de más de 100 que te aparecen a ti a mí me aparecen como dos de 50, o una de 70 y otra de 30...

De todas formas tengo que cambiarlo porque cuando el servidor del broker se queda sin responder unos segundos, cosa que suele pasar a lo largo del día, se solapan las peticiones y me da error.

No sé si aumentarlo a 30 segundos como tú o poner un tiempo máximo de espera y que se cancele la petición y mande una nueva antes de que se solapen dos peticiones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y habías hablado también del 10330, si mal no recuerdo.
> Creo que pecata tenía razón, sigue subiendo. De todas formas no va ni mucho menos en plan "alegre", van con pies de plomo, será que están cuidando a los cortos para que cierren lo más arriba posible.
> 
> Si le metes 50 puntos de golpe se espantan todos los cortos, están en plan "gota china".



Mierda, me has hecho subir el stop a 10340 :S

EDITO: Por segundos, espero que sea para bien y no para palmar 25 pipos mas


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Está escrito en los pergaminos de Skelos, que tal día como hoy de esta era un guerrero del frío vendrá y hará girar al Ibex a la baja en el 10,315.

(léase con música de Conan de fondo)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Está escrito en los pergaminos de Skelos, que tal día como hoy de esta era un guerrero del frío vendrá y hará girar al Ibex a la baja en el 10,315.
> 
> (léase con música de Conan de fondo)



Todavía te da tiempo a editar y poner 10,322 sin que se note... :fiufiu:

Edito: Pecata no salgo en el dibujo... :


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Los 1030X como la mentequilla, a ver los 10330 que decía Fran.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Está escrito en los pergaminos de Skelos, que tal día como hoy de esta era un guerrero del frío vendrá y hará girar al Ibex a la baja en el 10,315.
> 
> (léase con música de Conan de fondo)



les ruego que me disculpen unos minutos, voy al baño a buscar la vaselina previendo que me salte el nuevo stop en 10340


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2010)

:8: :8: :8:

Que está pasando hoy!!! Madre .. suerte que estoy fuera, sino acabaria en cáritas hoy.

Saludos y suerte,


PD: Estaré unos días lejos del trading, espero no perderme el guano 

EDIT: Pecata es ustec una artista :Aplauso: , pon a LCASC, a pesar de ser un talibán con la ortografía es buena gente


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Vamonoooooosssss


la madre que los parió, que buenos son...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Mamá, he visto una estrella fugaz...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bendita, si se lo pedimos todos, igual nos cuenta más cosas...



^__^ Salgo hasta guapo y todo... juass.

Fran, de tus niveles el que me gustó fue el los 10550 antes del 7 de Octubre...

Aunque para decir la verdad, quería que bajase para ampliar la posición... pero bueno, seguro que me dan muuuchasss más oportunidades.

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Yo no digo nada, que lo diga Fran.

Sí que parece saltada de stops.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todavía te da tiempo a editar y poner 10,322 sin que se note... :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: Pecata no salgo en el dibujo... :



con un poco de tipex no podría dejarlo en 10,360? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

::::::::::::::::

en fin, creo que este es el momento en que pillo las maletas y aprovecho para salir de viaje, asi no sufro con los otros cortos de largo plazo por voluntad del mercado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> con un poco de tipex no podría dejarlo en 10,360? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Mejor 10,372... ::


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ^__^ Salgo hasta guapo y todo... juass.
> 
> Fran, de tus niveles el que me gustó fue el los 10550 antes del *7 de Octubre*...
> 
> ...




???????????


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Ni saltada de stops ni nada, esto es efecto FED.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> ???????????



Septiembre xD.... confusión, de fechas ).


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Espera que voy a buscar la túnica de estrellas de rappel.
> 
> Sin cierre de aquí, sin cierre de USA, y sin datos de futuros domingo noche and bolsas orientales....es un suicidio social decir algo.
> 
> ...




Si he dicho en algún momento 7 de octubre, me equivoqué, lo siento.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todavía te da tiempo a editar y poner 10,322 sin que se note... :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: Pecata no salgo en el dibujo... :



Sorry, es que algunos avatares... eran un poco complicados... no cabíais todos y todavía no manejo mucho el fotochó. Ha sido mi primer fotomontaje, que queréis...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ni saltada de stops ni nada, esto es efecto FED.



Por falta de avisar no será...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

La noticia de que el ministro Alemán de finanzas ha anunciado que es hora de quitar los estímulos a la economía, parece que ha dado alas a los índices. Pobrecillos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> 11:25:29 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Ahora debería de venir otra subidita...

Edito: ah, pues no.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Oye Fran, el pico de volumen son 400 contratos, igualico que ayer al cierre...

¿Al de los 400 contratos no lo conocerás tú, verdad?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> La noticia de que el ministro Alemán de finanzas ha anunciado que es hora de quitar los estímulos a la economía, parece que ha dado alas a los índices. Pobrecillos.



A ver, despacito para que se entienda:

1- Dicen que no van a permitir la deflación.

2- Dicen que van a retirar estímulos, es decir, gasto público, consolidación fiscal, lo cual es un factor deflacionista muy fuerte.

3- Si con gasto público y política monetaria relajada no teníamos inflación, ¿cómo tendrán que poner la impresora para no permitir la deflación ahora que se retira el gasto público?


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

No creo que 400 contratos los mueva 1 sóla persona... 10 gordos del ibex ya me parece mover demasiada pasta.

De todos modos, buen apunte Benditaliquidez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

Imagen para la esperanza osezna... :X







Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Nah, no te vuelvas loco... es que simplemente se les ha metido en los cojones saltar stops y listo...




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver, despacito para que se entienda:
> 
> 1- Dicen que no van a permitir la deflación.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Señoressss...una cosa. No se pongan ciegos con el nivel de los 10550. Esto tiene un porcentaje de confianza, y hay posibilidades de fallar, así que despacito y sin descuidar la parte de atrás.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No creo que 400 contratos los mueva 1 sóla persona... 10 gordos del ibex ya me parece mover demasiada pasta.
> 
> De todos modos, buen apunte Benditaliquidez.



Recordad que alguna vez se ha comentado por aquí lo de movimientos coordinados. De ningún modo pactados, pero si en niveles conocidos por todos (los que tienen conocimiento, claro).::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no te vuelvas loco... es que simplemente se les ha metido en los cojones saltar stops y listo...





Fran200 dijo:


> Señoressss...una cosa. No se pongan ciegos con el nivel de los 10550. Esto tiene un porcentaje de confianza, y hay posibilidades de fallar, así que despacito y sin descuidar la parte de atrás.



nada hombre, si hoy acabamos en rojo, ya vereis. Bueno me voy de viaje.........al llegar a los mandriles vere el volumen periferico de mi orto


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver, despacito para que se entienda:
> 
> 1- Dicen que no van a permitir la deflación.
> 
> ...



¿Manipulando la cesta? Por ejemplo.

Aunque hay muchas herramientas de Política económica que deberían funcionar, sin tener que dar a la impresora, o abrir las puertas del dinero guardado. Pero eso es tema de otro hilo.

Ya veremos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No creo que 400 contratos los mueva 1 sóla persona... 10 gordos del ibex ya me parece mover demasiada pasta.
> 
> De todos modos, buen apunte Benditaliquidez.



Pepon decía mover 220 contratos él solo...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pepon decía mover 220 contratos él solo...



Quien era este señor?

P.D. Todos a la vez no, que no me entero...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> ¿Manipulando la cesta? Por ejemplo.
> 
> Aunque hay muchas herramientas de Política económica que deberían funcionar, sin tener que dar a la impresora, o abrir las puertas del dinero guardado. Pero eso es tema de otro hilo.
> 
> Ya veremos.



Manipulando la cesta engañas al público, pero no engañas a los resultados de las empresas ni consigues que se deprecie la moneda, que es a lo que van, hace falta que circule el dinero de verdad.

Con USA y Japón imprimiendo a tope la UE tendrá que usar a los PIGS como contrapeso (miedo al default) para mantener el tipo de cambio controlado, el problema lo veo en China, allí los problemas no son de deflación y si insisten en mantener su moneda tan baja puede que tengan que cortar el grifo...

... con erótico resultado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Ahora, calma tras la batalla, a ver cuánto tiempo lo dejan ahí aparcado.

13:00 EEUU	Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA	
14:15 EEUU	ADP cambio de empleo	
16:00 EEUU	Gasto en construcción (mensual)	
16:00 EEUU	ISM manufacturero 
16:00 EEUU	ISM de precios pagados	
16:30 EEUU	DOE: inventario semanales de crudo 
16:30 EEUU	DOE: inventario semanales de destilados	
16:30 EEUU	DOE: inventario semanales de gasolina	
16:30 EEUU	DOE: utilización de refinerías


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Quien era este señor?
> 
> P.D. Todos a la vez no, que no me entero...



Yo no andaba aqui en esos tiempos, pero habia un forero pepon29, creo que era la antitesis del maestro Tonuel


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Me acabo de levantar de una siestecilla y no puedo estar más contento.

Tito Claca lleva repitiendo estos días que largos, largos y más largos. Di niveles a vigilar, tanto del DOW como del Euro y hasta compartí un posible escenario a medio plazo que implicaba estar ahora en soporte. Por el momento, todo sale según lo previsto.

El Euro ha roto un nivel clave importantísimo haciendo que los cortos no tengan sentido en la divisa, con todo lo que significa para las bolsas. Recuerdo:







Como acierte, podríamos ir a buscar de nuevo los máximos recientes, tal vez superándolos ligeramente para despistar, para luego empezar el guano.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Yo creo que ese movimiento brusco al alza ha estado totalmente "fuera de onda"... prueba evidente es que ha pillado a contrapié a todo el mundo (técnicos, fundamentales, numéricos), inclusive el mismo Cárpatos se tiraba de los pelos sin saber a qué había venido.

Yo mismo me he salvado porque uso stops muy largos; si no hubiera sido por eso, palmo la operación.

En definitiva, no sé quién lo habrá hecho, pero me da toda la impresión de que ha actuado por su cuenta y riesgo, vamos, que "no tocaba".


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Quien era este señor?
> 
> P.D. Todos a la vez no, que no me entero...



Este es el perfil de Pepon26, aquí puedes encontrar sus mensajes:
Burbuja Económica - Perfil: pepon26

Preveía subidas vertiginosas, y claro, en el ambiente siempreguanista que impera en el hilo, sus visiones no tuvieron gran calado. Pero nos causó a todos una gran impresión, tanta que ahora cuando la bolsa sube mucho decimos que "pepón está al mando" o que "están muy pepones", etc.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

El control de stops es casi lo más importante de una operación...

Te puede "salvar" de una buena, o te puede "j**er" la jugada... valga de ejemplo que ahora Zuloman volvería a estar dentro del partido... ienso:

En fin... tengan cuidado ahí fuera! 

Nos leemos más tarde!


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que ese movimiento brusco al alza ha estado totalmente "fuera de onda"... prueba evidente es que *ha pillado a contrapié a todo el mundo (técnicos, fundamentales, numéricos), inclusive el mismo Cárpatos se tiraba de los pelos sin saber a qué había venido.*
> 
> Yo mismo me he salvado porque uso stops muy largos; si no hubiera sido por eso, palmo la operación.
> 
> En definitiva, no sé quién lo habrá hecho, pero me da toda la impresión de que ha actuado por su cuenta y riesgo, vamos, que "no tocaba".



De eso se trata. Lo dije hace tiempo, los que de verdad entienden de esto no se dedican a dar charlas, conferencias, vender sus servicios. Actúan y punto.

De vez en cuando aparece un loco, que si entiende, deja unas cuantas perlas y desaparece. Eso si, si intenta venderte luego sus servicios, o hacer un negocio a medias...ya no es de los "pata negra".ienso:

Yo conozco un loco de estos....en todos lados llevaba un toro, llavero, fondo de pantalla,.... incluso estuvo buscando un Lamborghini Miura ::, lo que no digo es si lo consiguió.

P.D. Incluso iba de peregrinación, como si fuera Fátima, imaginaros donde. Decía en unos días vuelvo y se iba a acariciar al famoso torito.....un personaje de cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que ese movimiento brusco al alza ha estado totalmente "fuera de onda"... prueba evidente es que ha pillado a contrapié a todo el mundo (técnicos, fundamentales, numéricos), inclusive el mismo Cárpatos se tiraba de los pelos sin saber a qué había venido.
> 
> Yo mismo me he salvado porque uso stops muy largos; si no hubiera sido por eso, palmo la operación.
> 
> En definitiva, no sé quién lo habrá hecho, pero me da toda la impresión de que ha actuado por su cuenta y riesgo, vamos, que "no tocaba".



Yo estoy igual, esto no lo entiendo

Ya veo algunos leoncios con la cara


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me acabo de levantar de una siestecilla y no puedo estar más contento.
> 
> Tito Claca lleva repitiendo estos días que largos, largos y más largos. Di niveles a vigilar, tanto del DOW como del Euro y hasta compartí un posible escenario a medio plazo que implicaba estar ahora en soporte. Por el momento, todo sale según lo previsto.
> 
> ...



Hasta dónde lleguemos depende de si los pequeños reaccionan y se suben al carro o si se quedan como un gato cuando le das las luces largas.

Lo que está claro es que quieren subirlo, pero sin gacelas, ya nos mostrarán la bolsa amable cuando quieran darnos el pase.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Por cierto, respuesta de pepon a una pregunta mía:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1247.html#post1640488

Un tío con personalidad arrolladora.

A lo mejor es el del Lamborghini.

Pensaba llegar a los 3000 mensajes antes de terminar las vacaciones, pero va a ser que no, el viernes a currar :ouch:


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2010)

Hay que decir que Pepon acertó la subida cuando estábamos en mínimos de 2009. No sé si por saber, por potra, o lo que sea, pero lo hizo.

Tb se echan de menos los comentarios de DP, que debe andar por Punta Cana...


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De eso se trata. Lo dije hace tiempo, los que de verdad entienden de esto no se dedican a dar charlas, conferencias, vender sus servicios. Actúan y punto.
> 
> De vez en cuando aparece un loco, que si entiende, deja unas cuantas perlas y desaparece. Eso si, si intenta venderte luego sus servicios, o hacer un negocio a medias...ya no es de los "pata negra".ienso:
> 
> ...



Joder fran200, es que eso no es un trader, eso es un tarado ::

Además, un "pata negra" que se precie no iría por un Miura, sino por un Reventón  , ya sabes, las cerillas por cajas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Hay que decir que Pepon acertó la subida cuando estábamos en mínimos de 2009. No sé si por saber, por potra, o lo que sea, pero lo hizo.
> 
> Tb se echan de menos los comentarios de DP, que debe andar por Punta Cana...



Bueno, yo también la acerté y nadie me hizo ni puto caso, será que no soy suficientemente agresivo.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, yo también la acerté y nadie me hizo ni puto caso, será que no soy suficientemente agresivo.



Might be.... prueba cambiandote el nick a "DiabólicaLiquidez", que parece que tiene más "punch" ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De eso se trata. Lo dije hace tiempo, los que de verdad entienden de esto no se dedican a dar charlas, conferencias, vender sus servicios. Actúan y punto.
> 
> De vez en cuando aparece un loco, que si entiende, deja unas cuantas perlas y desaparece. Eso si, si intenta venderte luego sus servicios, o hacer un negocio a medias...ya no es de los "pata negra".ienso:
> 
> ...



Joodeeeer...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Esperar la apertura americana tan arriba suele ser síntoma de irnos a las nubes, al menos las ultimas veces que hemos subido "sin ningún sentido".


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

Alguien más se ha dado cuenta de que estamos en Septiembre? Alguien ha creado ya el hilo del ibex para septiembre?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Might be.... prueba cambiandote el nick a "DiabólicaLiquidez", que parece que tiene más "punch" ::



No es mala idea, habría que decirle a calopez que posibilitara tener dos nicks en uno, algo así como subeman y bajaman pero sin tener varios nicks, un nick con alter ego, que pudieses cambiar de uno a otro con un clic y se cambiara el nombre, el avatar, todo eso.


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Alguien más se ha dado cuenta de que estamos en Septiembre? Alguien ha creado ya el hilo del ibex para septiembre?



Detalles, detalles ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

¿Ahora están haciendo recuento de pasajeros?


----------



## mc_toni (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este es el perfil de Pepon26, aquí puedes encontrar sus mensajes:
> Burbuja Económica - Perfil: pepon26
> 
> Preveía subidas vertiginosas, y claro, en el ambiente siempreguanista que impera en el hilo, sus visiones no tuvieron gran calado. Pero nos causó a todos una gran impresión, tanta que ahora cuando la bolsa sube mucho decimos que "pepón está al mando" o que "están muy pepones", etc.



Se agradece la explicación!! No he escrito anteriormente en este hilo, pero os leo bastante, pese a no tener ni la mas remota idea del "juego de la bolsa".

Saludos guaniles


----------



## Dentalwhite (1 Sep 2010)

Guano .¿¿?? siempre funciona el sentimiento de este hilo.


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hasta dónde lleguemos depende de si los pequeños reaccionan y se suben al carro o si se quedan como un gato cuando le das las luces largas.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que quieren subirlo, pero sin gacelas, ya nos mostrarán la bolsa amable cuando quieran darnos el pase.



Yo hablo de, en el caso del IBEX, ir sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta.

Tampoco es tanto, en las tres primeras semanas de septiembre esto se hace fácilmente dando el pase sin problemas, pues la gente empezará de nuevo con el "volvemos a máximos" "esto está fuerte" y no se creerán las caidas posterios que esta vez sí podrían romper soportes. Y las gacelas ni se enterarían. 

Es una posibilidad que me encantaría. Mi lectura de la situación es que los leones no están acumulando, simplemente diregen el mercado comprando y vendiendo cuando toca. Son las gacelas las que llevamos el timón la mayor parte del tiempo, de ahí los bandazos y el escaso volumen.


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

mmmmmm, interesante, ¿qué opináis de esto?

China se hace con el 10% de Morgan Stanley - Libertad Digital


----------



## Dentalwhite (1 Sep 2010)

Burger King esta en venta, insider data.


----------



## Interesado (1 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo hablo de, en el caso del IBEX, ir sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta.
> 
> Tampoco es tanto, en las tres primeras semanas de septiembre esto se hace fácilmente dando el pase sin problemas, pues la gente empezará de nuevo con el "volvemos a máximos" "esto está fuerte" y no se creerán las caidas posterios que esta vez sí podrían romper soportes. Y las gacelas ni se enterarían.
> 
> Es una posibilidad que me encantaría. Mi lectura de la situación es que los leones no están acumulando, simplemente diregen el mercado comprando y vendiendo cuando toca. Son las gacelas las que llevamos el timón la mayor parte del tiempo, de ahí los bandazos y el escaso volumen.



Vaya por delante que estoy largocorto (o cortolargo, lo mismo me da), y por tanto me interesa que esto se vaya a las nubes, pero veo muy difícil hacer nuevos máximos.

Ya dije ayer que contemplaba llegar a los 10500 perfectamente, pero ahora que vuelve el volumen, es cuestión de tiempo que los que acaban de volver de vacaciones y están comprando todo barato-barato, se lleven una sorpresa.

Pensemos que a nivel fundamental, le podrán dar a la impresora todo lo que quieran, pero al final, las declaraciones de Bernanke que la bolsa se está tomando tan bien, lo que vienen a decir es que la cosa está muy muy jodida.

Dicho esto, espero fervientemente ver los 11200, cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Vamos todos para el nuevo hilo del mes, yo no me había dado cuenta de que estábamos en septiembre...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-septiembre-2010-a.html#post3180762


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Como le den por caer a los índices la ostia puede ser fina


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Estamos donde debíamos estar antes de que el "rogue trader" ese de los cojones petara 50 pips de golpe.

Ahora veamos si sigue cumpliendo guión...


----------



## Violator (2 Sep 2010)

Dentalwhite dijo:


> Burger King esta en venta, insider data.



wow! Impressive


----------

